# the "Take a pic of your humi(s) thread"



## par

Creating this thread for everyone to post pics of their humis. I'm coming home tonight and i'll post my pics tomorrow.

i thought this could be a fun thread!


----------



## CrazyFool

well i just did some reorganization so lets bump this thread a little 
more and more domestics are getting the boot to the coolerdoor everyday.... kinda sad... but not really


----------



## Mbraud4

Well...thx to Svillekid for a generous donation...my new humi has some cigs in it! Heres a pic and almost all the credit goes to Cliff! Thx a bunch bro!


----------



## CrazyFool

Mbraud4 said:


> Well...thx to Svillekid for a generous donation...my new humi has some cigs in it! Heres a pic and almost all the credit goes to Cliff! Thx a bunch bro!


DAMN!!! that is the sickest humidor ive ever seen. wow, keep good care of her and cheers to you mate


----------



## Mbraud4

CrazyFool said:


> DAMN!!! that is the sickest humidor ive ever seen. wow, keep good care of her and cheers to you mate


I know I love it...Girlfriend suprised me for valentines day...I believe she only spent a little over a hundred for it too!


----------



## jivedaddy

Here is mine-I've since added to it, but don't have and recent pics:


----------



## 8ball

Just loaded up my new baby:


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Heres my desktop humi and 9qt cooler


----------



## Ivory Tower

CrazyFool said:


> well i just did some reorganization so lets bump this thread a little
> more and more domestics are getting the boot to the coolerdoor everyday.... kinda sad... but not really


Most of those look good enough to eat, seriously - I mean they might need some kind of sauce or cream or something, but holy chit...


----------



## Da Klugs

It's not much compared to some of you guys. But the sticks in it are cherished.


----------



## holdd

heres mine not much Im just getting started have more soon tho !!


----------



## holdd

heres my coolerdor


----------



## Da Klugs

Danger Will Robinson. A coolidor with that much space in it can really dry out your liquid cash reserves in a hurry. 

Coolers are great low maintenance environments. Cabs are sexy, but it's hard to beat the reliability and load and forget benefits of an essentially air (and humidity) tight storage compartment. Have fun fillin r up.


----------



## IHT

Da Klugs said:


> It's not much compared to some of you guys. But the sticks in it are cherished.


looks like you got it overhumidified. each of those tubes should work in a big 300 count humi, i bet.


----------



## Andyman

here are a few of mine..


----------



## Andyman

few more..


----------



## Lima_dat_alone

Cigar **** at its finest. I'm drooling.


----------



## TTgirl

Here's what I've got so far...

The stack without bands - Punch RS #12's


----------



## billysglitch

I need more habanos man!


----------



## Millow

I love these threads. I'm expecting a few packages soon so i'll post my humi when i get them.


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT said:


> looks like you got it overhumidified. each of those tubes should work in a big 300 count humi, i bet.


Overkill is my middle name.  Those are the new 60% beads. I'm liking the way cigars are smoking at that RH.


----------



## djmoniz

Here's my current stash...

http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/
http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/
http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/
http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/


----------



## rharris

Here is my main stash.


----------



## opus

Andyman said:


> here are a few of mine..


I like the dedicated Fuente humidor.


----------



## cosner63




----------



## djmoniz

rharris said:


> Here is my main stash.


Dang rharris...that's what I call a hodgepodge of sticks! How do you know what is where? Of course, that's the kind of treasure hunt I could handle! 

-Dion


----------



## neoflex

I hate these threads dammit! Just when I think I have a nice stash I see what everyone else has and realize I suck!:fu I do like all the pretty pictures though!


----------



## King Cat

rharris said:


> Here is my main stash.


How the hell do you ever find something to smoke in that thing? 

Don't get me wrong, that's a terrific sight and looks like some good smokes, but looks like it would be a nightmare to find a particular cigar if you had one in mind. At any rate, I think you've got a good problem to have


----------



## rharris

King Cat said:


> How the hell do you ever find something to smoke in that thing?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, that's a terrific sight and looks like some good smokes, but looks like it would be a nightmare to find a particular cigar if you had one in mind. At any rate, I think you've got a good problem to have


Yep its a horrible wonderful problem to have!


----------



## caudio51

http://imageshack.us


----------



## par

I got a wine/cigar room in my home. It's anot finished yet so it's a bit messy with loose wineboxes etc.

I ran out of humi space which forced me to temporarily use a sealed plastic bag with a cigar box full of cigars and beads. contemplating cooleador or a fifth humi.


----------



## par

more pics


----------



## par

a humi full of isom's that i hope to age for a while.


----------



## par

The last two humis. This is a mixed bag of nc's and the second one if LFD factory press cigars and aged RP Edge in maduro and natural that ci had on special a while ago. The LFD is by far the best cigar imho.


----------



## teeznutz

PAR you are my hero!!

Nice selection.....


----------



## TTgirl

par said:


> The last two humis. This is a mixed bag of nc's and the second one if LFD factory press cigars and aged RP Edge in maduro and natural that ci had on special a while ago. The LFD is by far the best cigar imho.


Suddenly I feel so... inadequate. :r

Something to shoot for, though - some of you guys have some very nice setups! I really like the idea of the wine/cigar combination room.


----------



## caudio51

Nice room Par! Looks like you have a nice wine selection going


----------



## djmoniz

Let's try this again...had to get a different image hoster. Here's my current stash.









-Dion


----------



## caudio51

Dion, that is one organized humidor!


----------



## djmoniz

caudio51 said:


> Dion, that is one organized humidor!


LOL...that's my anal retentiveness kicking in! 

-Dion


----------



## neoflex

rharris said:


> Here is my main stash.


Nice Stash you got there! Please excuse my lack of knowledge if this is a stupid question, but with all of your sticks piled in there like that are you able to get enough circulation in the humi to keep all of the sticks fresh or do you rotate them periodically? Just curious because I want to know if I am just anal retentive when it comes to rotating my sticks and making sure I do not over cowd my humi. If in fact this works than I have more room in the 100ct than I thought!
:w


----------



## rharris

neoflex said:


> Nice Stash you got there! Please excuse my lack of knowledge if this is a stupid question, but with all of your sticks piled in there like that are you able to get enough circulation in the humi to keep all of the sticks fresh or do you rotate them periodically? Just curious because I want to know if I am just anal retentive when it comes to rotating my sticks and making sure I do not over cowd my humi. If in fact this works than I have more room in the 100ct than I thought!
> :w


There are air spaces around the outside of the removeable trays that seem to allow enough air to circulate.I have a cigar oasis in the bottom of the cabinet,but i still occasionally do rotate just in case.


----------



## neoflex

Cool Thanks!


----------



## Shaggy17sc

With the Beautiful shipment that came in today 








This is what my humi looks like








Its my first time ever with a full humi, im gonna re arrange it as best as possible, when i get a min.


----------



## caudio51

Shaggy17sc said:


> With the Beautiful shipment that came in today
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f23/shaggy17sc/43d4f937.jpg
> This is what my humi looks like
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f23/shaggy17sc/4af6a3e7.jpg
> Its my first time ever with a full humi, im gonna re arrange it as best as possible, when i get a min.


Are those CAO flavors I see?


----------



## Shaggy17sc

caudio51 said:


> Are those CAO flavors I see?


yeah, got those for the wife, if i can finally get her into smokin with me, i wont get a hard time about it. they are just sitting there for the humi to be full for a little while, i got a small humi for her smokes too.


----------



## caudio51

Shaggy17sc said:


> yeah, got those for the wife, if i can finally get her into smokin with me, i wont get a hard time about it. they are just sitting there for the humi to be full for a little while, i got a small humi for her smokes too.


I'm not sure how aromatic they are but they might make the whole humi smell like them. I'd rather keep them in some tupperware....


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

good rule of thumb is never keep flavored cigars of any kind in a humi with the good cigars. Over time the flavored ones can impart their flavor on your good smokes and also stink up the humi for a long time.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

Shaggy17sc said:


> yeah, got those for the wife, if i can finally get her into smokin with me, i wont get a hard time about it. *they are just sitting there for the humi to be full for a little while, i got a small humi for her smokes* too.


I just wanted a picture of it full, the smokes are already gone.


----------



## caudio51

Shaggy17sc said:


> I just wanted a picture of it full, the smokes are already gone.


Good stuff!


----------



## etenpenny

holdd said:


> heres mine not much Im just getting started have more soon tho !!


Alright man, its good to see that humi is getting put to good use


----------



## TypeO-

Shaggy17sc said:


> With the Beautiful shipment that came in today
> 
> Its my first time ever with a full humi, im gonna re arrange it as best as possible, when i get a min.


Looks like you're a little Brazilia whore. I just had my first Gol! this past weekend. All I have to say is OMFG. It was one of the best smokes I've had in a while. Toasty almond flavors all the way through. I'm going to invest in a box as soon as I can figure out where it will fit.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

TypeO- said:


> Looks like you're a little Brazilia whore. I just had my first Gol! this past weekend. All I have to say is OMFG. It was one of the best smokes I've had in a while. Toasty almond flavors all the way through. I'm going to invest in a box as soon as I can figure out where it will fit.


:r, yeah, i love the brazilias, IMO the Piranahs (one day i will be able to spell that word) pack more punch and have more flavor than the GOL!. JRs has a sale on the fishies, 5 pack for 13 bucks..who am I to say no? As you can tell, i did not worry about where they would fit, I shot first and asked questions later.


----------



## oddball

Here are some recent pics of my CEO model from bargainhumidors:





As you can see, a bunch of Monte N/Cs. I like the Afriques very much. The whites are OK. The regular Montes are nice. I love the ERDMs and Padron 2000s. 

But a nice package will arrive hopefully tomorrow .


----------



## benjamin831

nice el reys....

have you tried Monte Peruvians ?


----------



## caudio51

ERDMs are a great smoke for the price! When I get to JRs I pick them up all the time.


----------



## zemekone

here u go......


----------



## par

NICE! I love the touch with the left hand/right hand hanging doors. Makes it look really complete!


----------



## tecnorobo

God I hate these threads...


----------



## ste-rex

I am with you, man. I am incredibley jealous right now. :tg


----------



## ShawnP

Ok first my Gettysburg

Top


2nd


Bottom


----------



## ShawnP

And my Vicksburg

Top shelf only rest is empty 




Both sitting together


----------



## rumballs

Ok... First a general view of the humidor area.
On the left is my "mmblzidor", with the Elie Bleu and a cbid little cheapie on top. You can just barely see the edge of a tupperdor on the left. Top right is the new Vicksburg.










So first the "top shelf" - these finally get their own humidor...










Then the top of the Vicksburg - gotta put the nice stuff inside the glass window...










Then there's a second shelf in the Vicksburg (for those interested in buying one), with less exciting smokes. Then the bottom - 3 boxes stacked on top of each other, one on end. Humidifier in mid-right, singles on right...










Then finally the mmblz-idor, which is relatively empty due to humidity not holding at the moment, the good stuff has been moved safely to the Vicksburg.










In the front, you see the corner of a wooden Davidoff box - this is full of beads, which so far haven't fixed the problem.


----------



## benjamin831

My NC humi's top shelf. Gonna update when I get my new humi.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Well, I finally go around to posting my Humidor Pics:

This one is my small desk top humidor I keep at work. It is usuallt stocked with about 25-30 Robustos that I try to smoke on my lunch breaks:








These two are my 75 count glass top desk top humidor in my bedroom. I put the cigars in here when I am getting ready to smoke them:
















THese are my two coolerdors. The rectagular is a 48 qt and the Square one is a 50 Qt. Cube. They are filled with bundles and boxes. I have several boxes of loose cigars from 5 packs, singles and bombs. 

















I think I will be consolidating these two coolers into a 100 quart cooler in the next week or two. Though if I find a deel on a 150 qt, I will get it. I have 100 cigars from the Devil Site, and a box of Habanos due in the next week, so it will be a tight fit. But the 100 Quart will give me a little more room.


----------



## hollywood

damn nice! seems the quality is ever increasing in the newer members collections! always a good thing!!


----------



## scc135

yes... it's very sad... not a coolerdor, not a humidor, a tupperdor! I lent my digital camera to a friend so I had to use a cell phone camera... :tg


----------



## TypeO-

scc135 said:


> yes... it's very sad... not a coolerdor, not a humidor, a tupperdor! I lent my digital camera to a friend so I had to use a cell phone camera... :tg


Not sad at all. I see Opus. They always bring a smile to my face. I'm sure many of us started out with modest humidors with a small collection of smokes. Wait until this time next year, or maybe next month, to see what you have.


----------



## hollywood

scc135 said:


> yes... it's very sad... not a coolerdor, not a humidor, a tupperdor! I lent my digital camera to a friend so I had to use a cell phone camera... :tg


Looks like you have some damn good smokes in there!! Wish I would have been smart enough to have had a tupperdore when I started!!! I wasted so much money of 25-50 count humidors it's not even funny!! All of them completely useless within 2 months! Save you $$ and get something big when you're ready to buy. And don't forget to get yourself a $30 big arse coolerdor, too!!


----------



## scc135

well, it's roughly a 50 stick humidor... heh, more if I organized it probably.


----------



## Mister Moo

Looks like it's on life support. Really need to clean up the wires...


----------



## caudio51

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Looks like it's on life support. Really need to clean up the wires...
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v339/xenawarriorcat/Nash%20Cigar/?action=view&current=searscoolerdor.jpg


Nice wine cooler! What are you running?


----------



## 12stones

benjamin831 said:


> My NC humi's top shelf. Gonna update when I get my new humi.


That's a helluva collection right there.


----------



## Andyman

scc135 said:


> yes... it's very sad... not a coolerdor, not a humidor, a tupperdor! I lent my digital camera to a friend so I had to use a cell phone camera... :tg[/QUOTE]
> I have the same rubbermaid bins I keep my boxes in.. I have two of them..


----------



## maccarlo

WoW I wish I could be like you all with all these great sticks... man oh man...Droolllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!:al


----------



## 12stones

maccarlo said:


> WoW I wish I could be like you all with all these great sticks... man oh man...Droolllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!:al


Thanks goodness there's no such thing as "cigar envy," right?


----------



## Alpedhuez55

12stones said:


> Thanks goodness there's no such thing as "cigar envy," right?


I take it you have not seen a picture of DaKlug's Humidors yet.


----------



## pnoon

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I take it you have not seen a picture of DaKlug's Humidors yet.


Or Mo's Closet


----------



## Alpedhuez55

pnoon said:


> Or Mo's Closet


True, they could both give Fidel Castro Cigar Envy


----------



## Mister Moo

caudio51 said:


> Nice wine cooler! What are you running?


Sears/Haier x 47 bottle close out with no bottles in it.


----------



## maccarlo

12stones said:


> Thanks goodness there's no such thing as "cigar envy," right?


True but at least we can dream of flying high like these guys one day,


----------



## neoflex

I keep hearing about DaKlugs collection. Any one have a linkie to some pics? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## caudio51

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Sears/Haier x 47 bottle close out with no bottles in it.


Thanks, looks like a great set up!


----------



## rumballs

neoflex said:


> I keep hearing about DaKlugs collection. Any one have a linkie to some pics? Inquiring minds want to know!


There are some old pictures in this thread.

They may not show up so you might have to copy these urls into a new broswer window to see them:
http://img278.echo.cx/img278/4627/humiporn3ye.jpg
http://img205.echo.cx/img205/8703/picture0170ys.jpg
http://img289.echo.cx/img289/1764/cabb5wt.jpg

He's probably up to oh I don't know, I would guess at least 5 times that much by now?


----------



## CrazyFool

beautiful collection mmblz!! truley breath taking. whats with the white bands around a lot of yours (mmblz) and some others smokes? hom-made labels or what


----------



## King Cat

CrazyFool said:


> beautiful collection mmblz!! truley breath taking. whats with the white bands around a lot of yours (mmblz) and some others smokes? hom-made labels or what


I believe those are pics of DaKlugs' collection, not mmblz's stash - correct?


----------



## rumballs

CrazyFool said:


> beautiful collection mmblz!! truley breath taking. whats with the white bands around a lot of yours (mmblz) and some others smokes? hom-made labels or what


Not sure if you mean my pics (back a number of a posts), or the pictures of Da Klugs's collection which I just posted (much more breath taking than mine). Anyhow, yeah the white bands are plain labels where you can write what the cigar is and/or who gave it to you. Heartfelt sells them. I have a few that IHT sent me that are a bit different, not sure where they are from...


----------



## vic_c

Here is one of them:


----------



## 12stones

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I take it you have not seen a picture of DaKlug's Humidors yet.


Okay, if I wasn't jealous before...now I have seen Da Klugs...I'll never get there. That's just incredible.


----------



## 12stones

vic_c said:


> Here is one of them:


That's a great stash as well. I think now I've got like 50 sticks... I'm really gonna hafta start selling my soul to catch up. :w


----------



## mike32312

Geez i'm almost embrassed to even post my humidor pics after seeing you others guys stuff. However. I do have my own cigar room which is 80% complete. Will post updated pics tomorrow.

View attachment 5500


View attachment 5501


----------



## mike32312

Cigar room insulated and wired. Paneling pics tomorrow.

View attachment 5502


View attachment 5503


----------



## 12stones

Mike, with a stash like that you got nothing to be embarassed about. You got some great sticks there.


----------



## mike32312

couple more pics.

View attachment 5504


View attachment 5505


----------



## Charles

neoflex said:


> I keep hearing about DaKlugs collection. Any one have a linkie to some pics? Inquiring minds want to know!


Neoflex - can't give you the link, but look around for something called cigarporn. Dave put some amazing photos in there and others added on. My 500 ct looks pretty insignificant in comparison.


----------



## adriel1982

my little piece of heaven, not much but i'm workin' on it......... 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5512&stc=1&d=1142455568


----------



## adriel1982

the rest....


----------



## akatora

That´s some really inspiring pictures you´ve posted! I really hope that I too can someday build myself a dedicated cigarroom.


----------



## King Cat

mike32312 said:


> Cigar room insulated and wired. Paneling pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5503


I dig that couch, Mike. Looks like by the time you're all done with your room, it's going to be very nice!


----------



## mike32312

King Cat said:


> I dig that couch, Mike. Looks like by the time you're all done with your room, it's going to be very nice!


Thanks Nick. Picked up that couch at a garage sale for $40.00. Very comfortable. Woke up at 2:00am this morning on it with the dog snuggled on top of me. Damn why couldn't it of been a nice 20 year old FSU student. :r

Had this
View attachment 5515


Rather of had this: :r

View attachment 5516


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

Alas my love of this thread has caused me to give in and take the pictures. I needed to rearrange my humis and I knew I'd shoot my rh to hell in the process so here it is. This is spread acros two humis. One Vicks and one 75 count generic. I've been bitten hard. :hn Someone has got to stop me. And Mike that room is sheer elegance. If you didn't change another thing it'd be PERFECT.

http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20015.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20018.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20019.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20020.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20023.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20024.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20025.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20026.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20028.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20029.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20030.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one%20031.jpg
http://webpages.charter.net/vbhj/images/Stogies/stogie_kanobie_one_014.jpg


----------



## teeznutz

I knew it was a Vicksburg. Got one myself. Nice Collection!!

What are the stogies with the blue band?


----------



## Millow

Mike, your dog cracks me up. I just started laughing when I saw that picture.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

teeznutz said:


> I knew it was a Vicksburg. Got one myself. Nice Collection!!
> 
> What are the stogies with the blue band?


Thanks... I like the Vicksburg as well. I suspected someone might ask about those. I got lulled into a bundle of these from cigar.com (50). They are called Honduran Primeros Corona. It was my buy anything phase 

I have faaaaarrrrr too many of them. Low and behold they turned out to be a pretty nice quickie smoke. I've only had one and must have a few more before I make the fiinal decision though....


----------



## par

got to admit. I had to get another humi. setting up a cooleador right now. This is obscene, i'm addicted to buying cigars...


----------



## Herf_Nerder

Well, here is my "Noobidor" as I like to call it. Sad to say I probably have both the smallest humi and also the smallest "collection" of cigars of everyone who has posted here so far... but i guess everyone has to start somewhere, right?


----------



## Poriggity

Nothing wrong with that, as long as you enjoy the hobby 
Scott


----------



## caudio51

Everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## par

Looks good to me. Join in on a NST trade and i'm sure your humi will fill up a bit


----------



## neoflex

Hey, I have seen far worse, and that being my old humi at times. Then again, before I found CS I had no problems if I only had 6-8 sticks left in the humi. Back then the most I used to keep on hand was a box at a time. Since being here I have a 100ct that is pretty tight, a 25 count that is stuffed to it's max and a decent size tupperdore filling up faster than it should. When I bought the 100ct I gave the 40ct away thinking the 100ct would be more than enough. This place just has a way of making you want to try everything and then some and keep a few of whatever it is on hand. You feeling like your collection is too small just shows you are headed down a long slippery down hill slope with no way of turning around. :r  :gn Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Herf_Nerder

neoflex said:


> Hey, I have seen far worse, and that being my old humi at times. Then again, before I found CS I had no problems if I only had 6-8 sticks left in the humi. Back then the most I used to keep on hand was a box at a time. Since being here I have a 100ct that is pretty tight, a 25 count that is stuffed to it's max and a decent size tupperdore filling up faster than it should. When I bought the 100ct I gave the 40ct away thinking the 100ct would be more than enough. This place just has a way of making you want to try everything and then some and keep a few of whatever it is on hand. You feeling like your collection is too small just shows you are headed down a long slippery down hill slope with no way of turning around. :r  :gn Bwahahahahaha!


Well, I think I am still at the top of the slope, but once I go to my first herf/cigar event next month, I fear I will begin the slow tumble into the depths of Cbidding at 2:00am, 100 count humidors, and a cost for my hobby similar to that of a crack addict...


----------



## akatora

I must have that dog! You wanna trade Mike? I´ve got 2 parrots and 5 goldfish, how about it?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Thought I had better add my tupperdor to the list. I have a real humi on order and will upgrading soon enough. My poor sticks deserve a better bed.



Edit: Sorry for the big pic.


----------



## mikey202

here's my humi and cigars ...... 
​


----------



## mike32312

mikey202 said:


> here's my humi and cigars ......
> ​


:r So mikey, my question is...What's your favorite cigar. :r :sl


----------



## benjamin831

My habanos humidor


----------



## The Master

Removed pic at the request of poster.


----------



## Bluenote

I'm with Homer drooling over the Masters humidor!


----------



## mike32312

Oh crap. Look what you made me do.

View attachment 5580


----------



## TypeO-

That's just sick. I can't look at my box and call it a humidor now. You got room for a mattress at the bottom of your humi, Mr. Master? That thing needs a curator.

May I ask where you bought this beast?


----------



## Jason Love III

YES!! Dave and Mo have some comp! :r Maybe another cigar **** war will get started. That would RULE! Love these threads...


----------



## The Master

Glad you're enjoying the pics. That cabinet is temp and humidity controlled. The dimensions are 88" high by 51" wide by 29" deep. It weighs 686 pounds empty and holds 6000 cigars. I still have some room but it is being filled up pretty quickly lately. 

There have been so many good deals out there lately I have trouble saying no. lol


----------



## vic_c

The Master said:


> Glad you're enjoying the pics. That cabinet is temp and humidity controlled. The dimensions are 88" high by 51" wide by 29" deep. It weighs 686 pounds empty and holds 6000 cigars. I still have some room but it is being filled up pretty quickly lately.
> 
> There have been so many good deals out there lately I have trouble saying no. lol
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP!
> that's nice...I need something that size!
Click to expand...


----------



## RedCaddy

And all those boxes have cigars...or are you trying to fool us with empty boxes?

Seriously, that thing needs its' own zip code!


----------



## JezterVA

The Master said:


> Glad you're enjoying the pics. That cabinet is temp and humidity controlled. The dimensions are 88" high by 51" wide by 29" deep. It weighs 686 pounds empty and holds 6000 cigars. I still have some room but it is being filled up pretty quickly lately.
> 
> There have been so many good deals out there lately I have trouble saying no. lol


I think I have the Baby Brother of that brute. Same handles, same latches, same shelves....only not as big. But plenty big for me for the moment. I need to get some active humidification to help out my beads though. I currently have 4 lbs. and need to mist them every few days to keep my humidity right.

Mostly NC at the moment, but my Habanos are starting to form themselves a permanent home. They're growing slowly.


----------



## JezterVA

This ones 72" high, 36" wide and 29" deep.

Oh, and I only paid $115.00 for it.


----------



## The Master

JezterVA, I bought mine from VinoTemp. I paid 2995.00 plus 581 shipping and set up from California to Rhode Island more than 5 years ago.

Who did you get yours from?


----------



## teeznutz

Master YOU ARE GOD!!


----------



## Big D

Bluenote said:


> I'm with Homer drooling over the Masters humidor!


:tpd:


----------



## dayplanner

This is my humidor


----------



## dayplanner

This is the iglodor (about 140 now)


----------



## dayplanner

Coolidor 1


----------



## dayplanner

Coolidor 2


----------



## JezterVA

The Master said:


> JezterVA, I bought mine from VinoTemp. I paid 2995.00 plus 581 shipping and set up from California to Rhode Island more than 5 years ago.
> 
> Who did you get yours from?


I bought mine from some guy in Ohio who had it listed on Ebay. He had bought it from a local wine store that was going out of business and selling off inventory. It was just one of those lucky Ebay finds that I got for a really good price. Had to drive from VA to OH, to pick it up though. I think it was worth it.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## fisherking

Well, I was ordered Mayorga High Octane from CVM cigars, and it came from USA to Turkey/Istanbul in 4 days ! Man, I loved it too much ! It's very unique with it's boxe and packaging. Also they sent a CVM naked bundle 3ct sampler. I'm smoking small corona CVM naked bundle as typing. It's very fresh and believe me, very tasty. I upload the pictures of my humidor but if you haven't tried Mayorga before, I suggest that you do, cause the price/flavor also the beauty is incredible


----------



## fisherking

Continue


----------



## fisherking

End





Edit : oooppsss, corrected the double post, sorry


----------



## caudio51

Very nice!


----------



## Millow

Thats a cool looking box. Also, nice DVD collection o


----------



## Jason Love III

JezterVA said:


> This ones 72" high, 36" wide and 29" deep.
> 
> Oh, and I only paid $115.00 for it.


What a bastid.  Awesome cab Jezter. I'd get one if that was laying around for $115. Jesus Christ...


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, finally got around to taking a few shots of my very modest, but growing collection. This was from a few weeks ago, and I've since added a bit more - half a box of Hemi Signatures, some AF SG Belis, CX2's and an LFD Chisel Maduro. I guess you could say it's pretty much a box-o-fuente.

Oh, and for you knife collectors out there, the one on the left is a William Henry T10 Lancet, the other is a Bob Terzuola WeeTee.

Top shelf of my Reed & Barton Biltmore, which I think I'll use for rare and/or unusual 'eye candy' cigars:

Bottom section. There are other 'goodies' (RS12/Punch/Distinguidos) hidden in the middle section under the sensor.

This is the special humi that I keep the smokes from my fellow LLG's that I've received as bombs. I figured they're worthy of a special place of distinction on their own. The humidor is made by Brebbia, which I *think *is associated with Savinelli, but if any of y'all know more about it, please let me know, because I can't find any information about the brand and I'm curious about it. In any event, this pic is shown with a bomb from Bruceolee:

A cheapo 'Rubbermaidador' for overflow stock of cigars that I already have in the main humidor:


----------



## CrazyFool

lovin this thread  thanks for all the wallpaper additions, i have my mac set on rotate and all i see is all these fine collections all day 

thanks Guys! im gonna go take some shots of ol Wentworth since i reorganized em last night (and since yall provided me with such eye candy!)


----------



## fisherking

Millow said:


> Thats a cool looking box. Also, nice DVD collection o


The Box is really nice and they've done great handwork inside, also the packaging of these HighOctane's is awesome,

Thank you for your comment on my DVD collection. It's very relaxing to smoke by watching DVDs


----------



## CrazyFool

okay i rearranged her last night, so here ya go!

Top Shelf
http://imageshack.us
Second Shelf
http://imageshack.us
Thrid Shelf (Habano 'basement')
http://imageshack.us
and all of Wentworth in its beauty (plus my 'go-to' sticks in the pull out draw)
http://imageshack.us


----------



## RedCaddy

That's beautiful, Crazy! Where did you buy your humi at and how many sticks can it hold? Can I get it online?

I'm in awe...


----------



## CrazyFool

RedCaddy said:


> That's beautiful, Crazy! Where did you buy your humi at and how many sticks can it hold? Can I get it online?
> 
> I'm in awe...


thanks Caddy  it was a chirstmas gift from my wife. Its is amazing too, super nice seal, 2 shelfs and then a lower storage area. you cant tell very well from the picture (third shelf-) but those Hoyo Epicures, Diplo 2s and RyJ Churhills are 3 deep, so theres A LOT of room down there!

CI claims it holds 500. there probably wrong because that draw is supposed to be a 'accsessory draw' but it has such a strudy build that ive found it holds humidity and tempiture perfectly, so id say thats another... 75 'gars in the belly! good little get to say the least, and thanks again for the complement 

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-MVC500-BURL&cat=10&page=all


----------



## stormin

Purchased in a flee market in Havana in Feb '04.

View attachment 5656


View attachment 5657


----------



## stormin

Bottom section. There are other 'goodies' (RS12/Punch/Distinguidos) hidden in the middle section under the sensor.


Very nice. What is that you humidity device you are using? How would I make one?


----------



## 12stones

stormin said:


> Bottom section. There are other 'goodies' (RS12/Punch/Distinguidos) hidden in the middle section under the sensor.
> 
> Very nice. What is that you humidity device you are using? How would I make one?


Those are humidification beads that you can order from Viper at www.heartfeltindustries.com. I just got mine two weeks ago and they've been working awesomely.


----------



## teeznutz

Nice Pics guys.......Keep em coming!


----------



## Hammerhead

stormin said:


> Very nice. What is that you humidity device you are using? How would I make one?


12stones got it right. They're JR plastic tubes filled with Viper's 65% beads.


----------



## sandbunkerblues

Just a modest peek into desktop......

:w


----------



## sandbunkerblues

[No message]


----------



## sandbunkerblues

gimme a minute,been a long time posting pics......


----------



## CrazyFool

sandbunkerblues said:


> gimme a minute,been a long time posting pics......


if it wont work try ImageShack.us they seem to be the best free host. Photobucket.com is also good (though there GIF's come out fuzzy a lot)


----------



## sandbunkerblues

I see now http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resize012kp.jpg


----------



## sandbunkerblues

Bottom of humi http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resize024sv.jpg


----------



## sandbunkerblues

[No message]


----------



## sandbunkerblues




----------



## sandbunkerblues

Other goodies just sitting around


----------



## sandbunkerblues

The Good Life....


----------



## sandbunkerblues

more of above....


----------



## sandbunkerblues

More....


----------



## IHT

sandbunker, i take it you love AF products?


----------



## clampdown

http://img529.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img529/674/1143494061153.smil

here are some of my cigars. I didnt bother posting the jr's and cigars for company.


----------



## caudio51

clampdown said:


> http://img529.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img529%2F674%2F1143494061153.smil
> 
> here are some of my cigars. I didnt bother posting the jr's and cigars for company.


That's a very cool slideshow and nice collection!


----------



## Millow

Sorry it's kind of blurry, don't really know how to use my friends camera.


----------



## Vegas




----------



## RONINDICE

Here is mine. I have no doubt that my collection will grow.


----------



## Mbraud4

Here is a couple pics I just snapped after getting Da Klugs NST in! My habanos are growing and growing...
\
_\
__\
___\
____\
_____\
______\____Down the slope I go!


















The zip lock bags are the unbanded sticks that I dont want to confuse with each other until i get the blank bands in the mail soon. Thx to the BOTL who is hooking me up on the bands, I wont have this prob too long! Thx again bro!


----------



## MiamiE

Im going to get some pics of my new cabinet soon!


----------



## Sir Tony

Here is a little update.

When I joined CS:
Top

Bottom


Five months into CS, beginning to fall down the slippery slope (all Cubans left of the Gurkhas):
Top

Bottom


Now wait when I update in a week, I have fell down the Cuban slope, a little shipment is comming in!


----------



## neoflex

OK, I finally broke down and took some pics. Don't laugh, I know my collection is not even close to most of you here but they keep me happy. The only pic missing is the 3rd row bottom left which has a 5er of Gurkha Grand MAsters and some Indian Tabac Fires.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

neoflex said:


> OK, I finally broke down and took some pics. Don't laugh, I know my collection is not even close to most of you here but they keep me happy. The only pic missing is the 3rd row bottom left which has a 5er of Gurkha Grand MAsters and some Indian Tabac Fires.


I dont know what your talking about by not having a big collection. That kicks the hell outa mine, and it looks like you have a really good selection.


----------



## mhillsing23

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> I dont know what your talking about by not having a big collection. That kicks the hell outa mine, and it looks like you have a really good selection.


Same here...that looks like a fine collection!


----------



## JayBird

Does photobucket work on this forum??


----------



## JayBird

Trying again, Heres mine:




























Here are my "Yard Gars" - Louis Martinez, Maduro Wrapper


----------



## Poriggity

Here is the sad state of my humi, and sadly I have no money to buy any more at the moment


----------



## eventer289

Nothing compared to many of you, but I just started collecting back in March.


----------



## RONINDICE

Man. This has to be the most druel inspiring thread ever. :dr


----------



## mhillsing23

eventer289 said:


> Nothing compared to many of you, but I just started collecting back in March.


That looks like a great start to me. I love the 5 Vegas A's!


----------



## FrankCostello

Here is mine...


----------



## Rocketman248

Here's my main humidor. I have a few little overflow humi's as well as a cooler for my boxes.
Top shelf:

Bottom:
My modest but growing box collection:


I don't have a pic of the boxes in the cooler.


----------



## FrankCostello

Better picture...


----------



## pistol

here are my modest desktops, but my wife's just let me order a little aristocrat cabinet, so further down the slope I go! The pic on the right is the top tray, the one on the left is the middle tray, and the bottom is going on the next post.


----------



## pistol

last one, I have another desktop humi that just has a few RP conns and a few ERDM (NC's), thought I'd spare you that


----------



## JezterVA

FrankCostello said:


> Better picture...


How bout a little info on that hygrometer? Brand, price, where to get one, accuracy...

I'd appreciate it.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## FrankCostello

JezterVA said:


> How bout a little info on that hygrometer? Brand, price, where to get one, accuracy...
> 
> I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Steve


I will have to look up the brand, but is $12 from Walmart. Everyone here has said good things about the $12 ones.

As far as I know, this hygro is pretty accurate. I'm not going to lie though, I didnt calibrate it.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

FrankCostello said:


> I will have to look up the brand, but is $12 from Walmart. Everyone here has said good things about the $12 ones.
> 
> As far as I know, this hygro is pretty accurate. I'm not going to lie though, I didnt calibrate it.


Ive got the same one in my cooler. Works great, had it for a few months now, only 3% off.


----------



## Ivory Tower

Here's some pics of my new humidor. It's a Connoisseur from Cheap Humidors. It ran about $530 with shipping. 
As you can see there's alot more room in there.
First, here's the drawer for the random sticks: (yes, there's a Macanudo in the corner.)


----------



## Ivory Tower

Now, here's the cabinet (opened):


----------



## Herf_Nerder

Alright, the Noobidor has been upgraded since my last post here, as you can see the Thomsons are gone and the CAO's, Padron's, and Opus X's (which I bought at retail) are in!


----------



## Ivory Tower

And, now, here's the cabinet closed (the glass door was $40 extra). I'll give this a review in the appropriate forum soon.


----------



## CthulhuDawn

Everyone's collections look amazing! :dr 
This is my collection as of now. Hopefully I'll get my humidor in soon and will stop buying individual cigars every couple of days.:sl


----------



## GMUKNOW

Here is my meager little collection... It may not be much, but it sure has kept me pretty busy and extremely satisfied :w


----------



## mhillsing23

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Ive got the same one in my cooler. Works great, had it for a few months now, only 3% off.


I have that one as well. Do you find yours to read 3% high or low?


----------



## SHOE

GMUKNOW said:


> Here is my meager little collection... It may not be much, but it sure has kept me pretty busy and extremely satisfied :w


That's all that matters.

You're enjoyment and appreciation for cigars can be the same if you have 10 or 10,000. Our admiration might be less (hehe)... I know I'm jealous of some of the guys - God knows, I like to have a humidor "room", but I love my 100 sticks just the same. Enjoy what you have and keep smokin'.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

mhillsing23 said:


> I have that one as well. Do you find yours to read 3% high or low?


It read 72 on the salt test, so low


----------



## mhillsing23

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> It read 72 on the salt test, so low


Thanks. I never salt tested mine, but comparing it with another hygro I had I thought it read a bit low. Cool.


----------



## B-Dub

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/

The two boxes on the bottom are counterfeit Esplendidos and MC#2's. All the rest are filled with various cigars. It's not much, but I'm working on that.


----------



## RONINDICE

Ivory Tower said:


> And, now, here's the cabinet closed (the glass door was $40 extra). I'll give this a review in the appropriate forum soon.


If I can figure out a way to thermo-electrically cool this unit it might be my next humi. I like it a lot. :dr


----------



## Dandee

Not the pretiest humidor in the world, but it works for me right now. You'll notice the red predicessor in the corner of the photo.










A quick look inside. Only on of the ERDM boxes actually contain ELRD cigars, the others have misc. robusto and toro NC cigars.










I have some trays ordered to keep singles in, but for now I'm using some larger boxes for that duty.


----------



## Junior

Well Here is my home desktop. I found and signed up at the devil site so now as you can tell I will be looking into a cooledor pretty soon.

Week after sign on 


Top after a few weeks


Bottom


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

alright anough drooling. Can anyone help me quick with shrinking down a photo size? My new sony cybershot T5, takes pics with such great quality, but so BIG. and id liek to post mine...
Thanks-


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> alright anough drooling. Can anyone help me quick with shrinking down a photo size? My new sony cybershot T5, takes pics with such great quality, but so BIG. and id liek to post mine...
> Thanks-


Check your PM


----------



## moon

As seen in my avatar here you go. I have since rearranged a bit.


----------



## Golfman

you guys have beautiful humidors, as a newbie i have a desktop one just to start off. Give me a few years i'll get a nice one....it will totally poon all you other guys haha :w


----------



## Old Sailor

Here's my main humi......


----------



## Old Sailor

and the second set of pics...
I'll post the other 2 humis later, also have 2 travellers to take to work (28 days on; 28 days off).


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Finally have all my humis reorganized

Heres my desktop humi that I can finally call my all cuban humi









Top tray in one of my 9qt coolers









Top tray in my other 9qt cooler









Inside of cooler 2


----------



## caudio51

Looks good. For some reason the links don't work though...


----------



## Sturat

The first is my 50ct and the second is my new 150ct that I will be filling up soon.


----------



## Da Klugs

[No message]


----------



## kvm

What are you doing Dave? Slacking? It looks like there is still room left. :r


----------



## montecristo#2

No commentary needed, just a picture.

Bam, that is definitely how you do it!

Picture worth a thousand words.

:r :r :r


----------



## Mbraud4

Holy hell....im spent... Nice Klugs


----------



## oddball

I dunno Klugs, I think you're holdin' out on us; where's the rest of the stuff? And the right side ain't even open !


----------



## j6ppc

Jeez man I'm not worthy.
My desktop and coolidor simpy can't compete.

Seriously-- nice set-up most b&ms can't even come close.

Jealous, just a little

Bests,

Jon


----------



## HeavySmoke

Dave, What are your store hours? :r

Nice picture.:SM


----------



## scotth

I'm speechless. That's all I can say.

Scott


----------



## Old Sailor

WOW....:dr :dr :dr


----------



## JPH

Ya' DaKlugs has nice stuff, slighly *under* the quality of mine...But pretty close. ...Ya notice mine are closed.. LOL


----------



## Bobb

Dave...what the $%#@ was that? :dr 

I don't thing I have ever seen that many cigars in one building...BTW I work in a cigar shop (insert smilie with eyes popping out of head here)


----------



## ToddziLLa

My little wine coolerdor:



















Also a little 100 count humi that is FULL.


----------



## Da Klugs

Nice of you guys to make such a big deal out of my modest collection. :r


----------



## JPH

Da Klugs said:


> Nice of you guys to make such a big deal out of my modest collection. :r


LOL....Is that the one in your guest bathroom, summer home?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Nice of you guys to make such a big deal out of my modest collection. :r


:r The ol' switcheroo! Funny stuff Dave.


----------



## oddball

Who let the air outta Klug's humi?


----------



## montecristo#2

Da Klugs said:


> Nice of you guys to make such a big deal out of my modest collection. :r


Did you decided it wasn't a good idea to leave those pictures up or something?

I have a strange question, maybe not the right thread, but here if goes anyway. What happens if the police have to come to your house for something and they find a cigar collection? What happens if anything?


----------



## JPH

You say: "*Get the hell outa my house fool*"


----------



## [OT] Loki

[No message]


----------



## M Thompson

I just added pics of my humidor in the gallery. 

My new Humidor!

:w


----------



## M Thompson

JPH said:


> You say: "*Get the hell outa my house fool*"


Or, "Say hello to my little friend!!!!". Then open fire. OR, introduce them to a dwarf who just happens to be your friend.

Ok, all the Scarface talk has gotten me all riled up...


----------



## Puffy69

my rh and temp is a little off..


----------



## hoosier

My desk top humi and the Tupperdor.


----------



## etw926

My little noobie collection:


----------



## CrazyFool

etw926 said:


> My little noobie collection:


looks very close to my first picture!

nice work everyone, i love this page


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Here's some pics of my Vicksburg in my fish/cigar room. 








i73.photobucket.com/albums/i229/4WheelVFR/DSC02331.jpg


----------



## Golfman

I love watching fish swim....its very relaxing


----------



## Baric

Heres my humble collection-ive ordered another couple of the R&J boxes. the boxes and the loose cigars are from my coolerdor:


----------



## Baric

These are my first two humidors-the smaller one is filled with Quorums [oh, the mistakes of a newbie-ive since learnt from those early mistakes!]


----------



## caskwith

Baric,

I recognise your singles collection, Lumpy's infamous bundle sampler mine was very similar, but of course lumpy's idea of a bundle cigar is a premium ISOM, i dread to think what his premium sampler would be like!!!


----------



## DAL

I bought two of these humidors at Sam's Club six years ago. I gave the other one to my son. The humijar is filled with JR Alts to the AF Hemingway Signatures that my son sent me a few weeks ago. I had no room in the humi, so I was wondering how to store them. I noticed the jar on our kitchen counter. It's been there for years, but I didn't pay any attention to it. Funny how you notice things when you have a need for them.



What's in my humidor:


----------



## kjd2121

Here's my Humidor


----------



## Twill413

This is one of my favorite threads. I need a bib to look at it though:dr


----------



## caskwith

Twill413 said:


> This is one of my favorite threads. I need a bib to look at it though:dr


I just get really jealous :al


----------



## Blaylock-cl

My glass top humi.



My Coolerdor:

Top layer...



Deeper...



and deeper...



and the bottom...


----------



## kjd2121

Here's all my Stash -


----------



## DAL

Ivory Tower said:


> Here's some pics of my new humidor. It's a Connoisseur from Cheap Humidors. It ran about $530 with shipping.
> As you can see there's alot more room in there.
> First, here's the drawer for the random sticks: (yes, there's a Macanudo in the corner.)


Your drawer looks a little different than what is shown at Cheaphumidors.com. Did you add some extra separators? The drawer doesn't appear to have any vent slots in the bottom. Did you line the bottom with a sheet Spanish Cedar?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Okay My Minor contribution


----------



## DAL

DAL said:


> Your drawer looks a little different than what is shown at Cheaphumidors.com. Did you add some extra separators? The drawer doesn't appear to have any vent slots in the bottom. Did you line the bottom with a sheet Spanish Cedar?


After looking more closely, I noticed the vent slots in the bottom of the drawer. At first I thought I was seeing some kind of spongy separator on either side of your hygrometer, but, oops, I now realize it's the carpeting showing through the slots.


----------



## volfan

Here is what I have so far. I have not built a coolerdor yet but I still have a 150ct that I need to fill up before I do that.

Scottie

Post 1 of 2


----------



## volfan

Here is the rest.

Scottie


----------



## Fireman_UK

Ok, this is my first attempt at putting up photos. Sorry about the poor quality, they were taken with my phone.


----------



## Fireman_UK

woo-hoo...it worked! I layed out the smokes so you can see the contents better.
Waiting for a couple of deliveries so there'll be a wider range of smokes in it soon.


----------



## CrazyFool

FiremanUK! that will look a lot nicer when my bomb hits it! whowhohahahahah

nice stashs my fellow monleys. i love this thread, i think ill reorganize and post...


----------



## Fireman_UK

CrazyFool said:


> FiremanUK! that will look a lot nicer when my bomb hits it! whowhohahahahah
> 
> nice stashs my fellow monleys. i love this thread, i think ill reorganize and post...


Holy Crap!!! I better start getting the ration packs ready, board up the house and get outta here!


----------



## KASR

Damn! There are some full-flavor smoking fools in here! I love it! I'm supposed to have my new humidor delivered today - I learned pretty quick that my original 50 count, just wasn't gonna cut it...not with my compulsive/excessive behavior! I'll get pics up of both ASAP. Love this thread.

KASR


----------



## Islesfan

I love this thread; just spent an hour and a half enjoying the sights.


----------



## cigar_joel

Well here is my collection. I have Spanish Cedar shelves on the way. I am also going to order a new 300 count humi for singles. The RyJ 125th on top holds my ISOM's.


----------



## Sandman

I might as well show the goods.

BTW what kind of winecooler is that Cigarjoel? I like your setup alot!


----------



## cigar_joel

luvsmesumcigars said:



> BTW what kind of winecooler is that Cigarjoel? I like your setup alot!


Its made by danby, it has been working really well for me.


----------



## tech-ninja

Here is my stuff. All the loose stuff goes in boxes and trays in my cooler.

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_01.jpg

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_03.jpg http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_02.jpg

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_05.jpg http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_04.jpg


----------



## Poriggity

tech-ninja said:


> Here is my stuff. All the loose stuff goes in boxes and trays in my cooler.
> 
> http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_01.jpg
> 
> http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_03.jpg http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_02.jpg
> 
> http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_05.jpg http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/My_Collection_04.jpg


Very nice stuff... Might I ask how you like those Habanos Puros bundled cigars? I was thinking of pulling the trigger on a few, but have delayed thus far.
Scott


----------



## jcruz1027

Not as nice as some of the humidors posted in this thread but it gets the job done:

Jerry's Humidor

Enjoy


----------



## Poriggity

Damn Jerry, thats a SICK humi! I love it!
Scott


----------



## ShawnP

Well here is an update on the humidors.









Shawn


----------



## ShawnP

And my latest humi, only the top shelf has cigars for now 








Shawn


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Heres 2 pictures of 1 of my humi's...


----------



## jsteel508

THought I would share my addiction. I bought my first humidor in February of this year and have since aquired four. The light colored humi with the black trim is my latest. Hope you enjoy, I do. My love for humidors is almost as great as it is for cigars. I find myself always looking for the next purchase.


----------



## jsteel508

Here is my other 100ct. See page 18 for the other one.


----------



## Poriggity

Wow.. Thats outstanding! Nice stuff bro.. I wish I had more than one full!
Scott


----------



## tech-ninja

Poriggity said:


> Very nice stuff... Might I ask how you like those Habanos Puros bundled cigars? I was thinking of pulling the trigger on a few, but have delayed thus far.
> Scott


Sorry, did not see your question before.

So far the sungrown is not bad. I got them at a b&m in GA for 1.75 a stick.

Now, the Habanos Puros Fuerte (a little higher end) was good.


----------



## Poriggity

I was thinking about the Fuerte, but Im not sure I wanna spend that kinda coin on a box without trying one first.. I may buy the SG's though.. I love that wrapper.
Scott


----------



## tech-ninja

jsteel508 said:


> THought I would share my addiction. I bought my first humidor in February of this year and have since aquired four. The light colored humi with the black trim is my latest. Hope you enjoy, I do. My love for humidors is almost as great as it is for cigars. I find myself always looking for the next purchase.


Those are some beautiful humis. The stuff inside is not bad either


----------



## audio1der

Poriggity said:


> Very nice stuff... Might I ask how you like those Habanos Puros bundled cigars? I was thinking of pulling the trigger on a few, but have delayed thus far.
> Scott


I just gave away near a whole box of the sungrowns. They were akin to sucking on a vomit lollypop. Spend your money elsewhere. :2 
(And my apologies for the minor threadjack, but I just couldn't let a BOTL buy something so foul)


----------



## Tapewormboy

Front of my Connoisseur:









Top drawer of the Connoisseur:


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Tapewormboy said:


> Front of my Connoisseur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer of the Connoisseur:


wow, very nice cigar ****


----------



## caskwith

Tapewormboy said:


> Front of my Connoisseur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer of the Connoisseur:


I just creamed my pants!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

nothing but the BEST of the best....DAMN I HATE YOU :fu 
haha Very nice collection


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:tpd: wow i know who t trade with when i want some opusx


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd: wow i know who t trade with when i want some opusx


That what I was thinking!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

you speak like you have had one... I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN ONE IN PERSON AHHH lol. damn i gotta get out there and start picking up the GOOD stuff


----------



## scrapiron

OK, I need to do some organizing again but here are some pics anyhow...
First pic should be the top shelf of my Vicksburg.









Second pic should be the second shelf.


----------



## scrapiron

And here is the bottom of the Vicksburg.









And here is my Edgestar 29 Thermoelectric with Ranco Controller.


----------



## RockyP

CrazyFool said:


> well i just did some reorganization so lets bump this thread a little
> more and more domestics are getting the boot to the coolerdoor everyday.... kinda sad... but not really


what humidor is that? what brand i am in market for a new one and not sure what i want to get. open for suggestions


----------



## crucial_fiction

here are mine


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

:dr :dr :dr :dr When the day comes i get some extra $$$ im definetly gonna get a few of opus. Ur Stash is AWSOME!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

The oil on those montes looks amazing, very nice collection


----------



## Big Fame One

Some of these pictures arer making me want to cry. This is mine, although the stock has changed a it since these pictures were taken. Im moving through the Brazils, the Series A's and the RP Vintage 90s at a pretty quick clip.


----------



## stashu

Nice humidors here.

I don't know about storing matches in with cigars though.
Anyone else have any concerns about this also?


----------



## LSU_Stogie

i don't see a problem with it...


----------



## moki

stashu said:


> Nice humidors here.
> 
> I don't know about storing matches in with cigars though.
> Anyone else have any concerns about this also?


Other than keeping the matches too moist (which will make 'em not light so well), I don't see a problem.


----------



## Poriggity

Nice looking stuff there guys.. Im gonna take a picture of my two humi's tommorow for an update.. nothing special, but enjoyable nonetheless.
Scott


----------



## stashu

moki said:


> Other than keeping the matches too moist (which will make 'em not light so well), I don't see a problem.


I was thinking more about the sulfur smell getting into the smokes.


----------



## cigar_joel

Here is mine,

http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0606fq1.jpg

Getting very full!!!


----------



## dustinhayden

He she is!


----------



## Poriggity

Here's what my humis look like now.. first pic is the top shelf of the desktop, second is the bottom of the desktop and the third is my small 15 ct humi filled with Edge Torpedo's.


























Scott


----------



## RPB67

This is a nice thread to browse through every few days ! :dr


----------



## Sandman

RPB67 said:


> This is a nice thread to browse through every few days ! :dr


Indeed it is. Fun to see everyones stash.


----------



## neoflex

Poriggity said:


> Nice looking stuff there guys.. Im gonna take a picture of my two humi's tommorow for an update.. nothing special, but enjoyable nonetheless.
> Scott


And that's all that matters!


----------



## niterider56

Hoping to get another matching one first of next year as this one is now full.


----------



## cigar_joel

niterider56 said:


> Hoping to get another matching one first of next year as this one is now full.


What brand is that?


----------



## Skinsfan

I uploaded some of my pictures in the personal forum

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/4465/sl/s


----------



## Darbob

Awsome cigars guys. I noticed that you keep them in the plastic. I tend to take the cloak off, but I suppose I don't need to.


----------



## hornitosmonster

*My Setup*










*Ebay Humi*










*Blue CI Humi*










*Humi my Wife Bought Me*


----------



## hornitosmonster

I also have a tuperware humi..storing the Indian Tabac's I got off of the Devil Site...


----------



## dunng

From another Post, here is mine...
[IMG alt="Click image for larger version

Name:	DSC01624.jpg
Views:	134
Size:	49.1 KB
ID:	7958"]http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7958&thumb=1&d=1159904899[/IMG]

And a little peak inside...
[IMG alt="Click image for larger version

Name:	DSC01627.jpg
Views:	143
Size:	95.3 KB
ID:	7959"]http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7959&thumb=1&d=1159904899[/IMG]


----------



## RockyP

that is one awsome humi. mind if i ask where you got it?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

:dr


dunng said:


> From another Post, here is mine...
> [IMG alt="Click image for larger version
> 
> Name:	DSC01624.jpg
> Views:	134
> Size:	49.1 KB
> ID:	7958"]http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7958&thumb=1&d=1159904899[/IMG]
> 
> And a little peak inside...
> [IMG alt="Click image for larger version
> 
> Name:	DSC01627.jpg
> Views:	143
> Size:	95.3 KB
> ID:	7959"]http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7959&thumb=1&d=1159904899[/IMG]


Wow!! Now that's what I call a "top-shelf"!!! Nice humi and collection!!:dr


----------



## dunng

RockyP said:


> that is one awsome humi. mind if i ask where you got it?


It was built by a very good friend of mine... He is willing to build more, but as always shipping would be an issue on something this size / weight... But seeing as you are in Boston and he is in RI...


----------



## dunng

Mr.Maduro said:


> :dr
> 
> Wow!! Now that's what I call a "top-shelf"!!! Nice humi and collection!!:dr


Thank you, too bad I'm broke now but it was worth it!


----------



## RockyP

dunng said:


> It was built by a very good friend of mine... He is willing to build more, but as always shipping would be an issue on something this size / weight... But seeing as you are in Boston and he is in RI...


what do you think the cost would be. and i would deffinitly be willing to go pick it up. RI is onle 40 minutes away


----------



## KASR

It's ghetto...I know...but it stays in my wine frig until it cools down here in OKC...and then I will place it somewhere nice and art deco'ey 



Too many cigars! buwahahahaha!! Humidor, desk humi, cao box, cao sampler, a padron box full of smokes, a herf-a-dor, and a bag you can't see in the back. D'oh!

KASR


----------



## RockyP

that is what mine looks like. i have my vicks, a 75 count


----------



## doctorcue

dunng said:


> From another Post, here is mine...
> [IMG alt="Click image for larger version
> 
> Name:	DSC01624.jpg
> Views:	134
> Size:	49.1 KB
> ID:	7958"]http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7958&thumb=1&d=1159904899[/IMG]
> 
> And a little peak inside...
> [IMG alt="Click image for larger version
> 
> Name:	DSC01627.jpg
> Views:	143
> Size:	95.3 KB
> ID:	7959"]http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7959&thumb=1&d=1159904899[/IMG]


Very very nice! Question though, in that top pic? Is that condensation or something on the glass? A unique veneer?


----------



## dunng

doctorcue said:


> Very very nice! Question though, in that top pic? Is that condensation or something on the glass? A unique veneer?


It more of a rain drop glass... Birds eye maple... Thanks!


----------



## doctorcue

dunng said:


> It more of a rain drop glass... Birds eye maple... Thanks!


Wow! NICE!!! I really need to get my cab-a-dor going. Any chance you can post more pics of yours?  I really like the double-wide free-standing chest design.

Oh yeah, some grade A sticks in there too!!!


----------



## mrputts

[No message]


----------



## oddball

Here's a recent pic of my cooler





I also have a small coolerdor with some assorted NCs (Montes, Rocky Patels, etc.)


----------



## stashu

Nice humi and nice selection oddball.

You've got all of my favorites there.:dr


----------



## Accident

neoflex said:


> I hate these threads dammit! Just when I think I have a nice stash I see what everyone else has and realize I suck!:fu I do like all the pretty pictures though!


Ok, no more sucking, mister. Wake up your computer, get out your credit card and lets start "DeSucking" that collection. After your done, smoke your best stick to celebrate a job well done, because after all, you have 200 better sticks on their way.:al And have a drink on me.

Accident:z


----------



## Steve

My wife gave me this as an early anniversary present. It looks kind of lonely right now, but by the first of the week it should be seasoned and stocked and ready to join the ranks!


----------



## RockyP

nice humi. how many does it hold?


----------



## Steve

If you were asking me, not enough  . Seriously, I think it is a 50-75 count.



RockyP said:


> nice humi. how many does it hold?


----------



## RockyP

dont you hate that. i bought a 75 count and it did not even hold 50. i am really starting to think that they are talking about how many cigarettes it holds


----------



## Accident

jsteel508 said:


> THought I would share my addiction. I bought my first humidor in February of this year and have since aquired four. The light colored humi with the black trim is my latest. Hope you enjoy, I do. My love for humidors is almost as great as it is for cigars. I find myself always looking for the next purchase.


Nice humi collection. I love them too! Have 5 now. Not as nice as yours however. 4 freebies w/cigar purchases.

Get some more!!
Accident


----------



## Poriggity

Here are some recent pics of my humis... First, the main humi:


----------



## Poriggity

And now the "Edge" humi and the makeshift humi with some Freebee Havana sweets I got from holts:

And thats what I got for now...


----------



## akatora

Here is two very recent pictures!


----------



## RockyP

nice pic but you need to size it down so we can see the whole thing as once


----------



## benjamin831

Top self I









Top self II









NC compartment









Custom rolled Davidoffs with Millenium Blend tobbaco









Cuban compartment


----------



## doctorcue

Wow! :dr Nice assortment, all the shelves! Those custom Davidoffs look tasty!!!


----------



## RockyP

excellent humidor


----------



## cigar_joel

benjamin831 said:


> Top self I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top self II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC compartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom rolled Davidoffs with Millenium Blend tobbaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban compartment


What brand of humidor is that. Its beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skinsfan

benjamin831 said:


> Top self I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top self II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC compartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom rolled Davidoffs with Millenium Blend tobbaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban compartment


That is one very organized humidor. Do you have a picture of the outside of it, so we can see what type it is?


----------



## Poriggity

Yeah.. I would like to know too, as I am getting ready to upgrade mine.
Scott


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Id post mine but I dont know how:r


----------



## andy_mccabe501

Not only does that look like a lovely selection, and extremely well organised, but the pictures look really professional!

so thats, good selection, good organisation, good picture!

think you got 10/10 there 

(will post a pic of my humidor when it comes  *tommorow i hope*)

andy


----------



## RPB67

Nice humidor Benjamin.

Great looking stuff. Something to be proud of.


----------



## Golfman

ok, so lets see if this works...here is my humi

Most of the stogies are gifts from other members, its not many stogies but hey...I dont smoke that much so it works!


----------



## c-poc

I got my Avallo 1000 last month and it is starting to fill up...


----------



## txdyna65

Nice pics....I love this thread :dr


----------



## benjamin831

For those who asked me which humidor I have, it is the Ebano Dome humidor from cheaphumidors.com and a large black Savoy humidor from rockycigars.com. The dome holds NCs, and the Savoy is for cubans.


----------



## donp

Poriggity said:


> And now the "Edge" humi and the makeshift humi with some Freebee Havana sweets I got from holts:
> 
> And thats what I got for now...


Ahhh! Just looking at those Edges makes me salivate, they looked damned good! :dr


----------



## Airborne RU

Okay here goes.

Not that I’m that big of a fan of CAO it was the only humidor on sale at my local B&M that was of the appropriate size, design, and build quality. Not a complete desperation buy, but I knew that I needed something bigger than what I had.

The first pic is of the humi’s exterior. Nice fit and finish. It seems to close real well.

Second pic is of the top level lift out tray, as you can see has a radio shack hygrometer which is the first accurate hygrometer that I’ve found. It is still fairly small.

Last pic is the bottom level of my humi which is where I keep the bulk of my cigars. The cigars in the middle are Cohiba Robustos, one Siglo VI, and one RyJ Churchill. I keep my “The Puck” on my lower level, been experimenting with locations for it but this seems to work fine.

Yes it lacks some variety but the organization keeps my OCD down.


----------



## hollywood

Airborne RU said:


> Okay here goes.
> 
> Not that I'm that big of a fan of CAO it was the only humidor on sale at my local B&M that was of the appropriate size, design, and build quality. Not a complete desperation buy, but I knew that I needed something bigger than what I had.
> 
> The first pic is of the humi's exterior. Nice fit and finish. It seems to close real well.
> 
> Second pic is of the top level lift out tray, as you can see has a radio shack hygrometer which is the first accurate hygrometer that I've found. It is still fairly small.
> 
> Last pic is the bottom level of my humi which is where I keep the bulk of my cigars. The cigars in the middle are Cohiba Robustos, one Siglo VI, and one RyJ Churchill. I keep my "The Puck" on my lower level, been experimenting with locations for it but this seems to work fine.
> 
> Yes it lacks some variety but the organization keeps my OCD down.


very nice!

looks like it's time to up-size again!! time for a cooler-a-dor!?!?


----------



## RPB67

hollywood said:


> very nice!
> 
> looks like it's time to up-size again!! time for a cooler-a-dor!?!?


:tpd:

Great looking collection. You will be bursting soon. Cooler is in your future.


----------



## KASR

I finally cleaned up my act!



KASR


----------



## Twill413

KASR said:


> I finally cleaned up my act!
> 
> KASR


What more could a Gorilla want with that setup? Well for you, maybe a USPS station in your house, you crazy bombing fool.


----------



## KASR

Twill413 said:


> What more could a Gorilla want with that setup? Well for you, maybe a USPS station in your house, you crazy bombing fool.


I print off my mailing label from online...does that count? 

KASR


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Heres my new 75 count humi, I have my cubans and my best NCs. I probably wont dig into this humi for a long time accept to get a big time celebration stick.

Top Shelf









Main


----------



## Airborne RU

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Heres my new 75 count humi, I have my cubans and my best NCs. I probably wont dig into this humi for a long time accept to get a big time celebration stick.


Hey, nice collection man. Question. What kind of hygrometer do you have there? And you fill up the whole mesh bad of the humi beads? Is that working well for you?


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Airborne RU said:


> Hey, nice collection man. Question. What kind of hygrometer do you have there? And you fill up the whole mesh bad of the humi beads? Is that working well for you?


The digital is a 12 dollar one from wal mart but a word of caution, they seem to be hit or miss. Mine is only 3 off, I had another one that was 7 off before returning it and my roomate has one that is 10 or so off. If you have the extra cash, spend the 20 bucks and get one from Radio Shack. The beads are half a pound 65% rh and so far its keeping a dead on 66%.


----------



## Fibo

I love seeing all your Humis. Here's my latest I got from CBid:

View attachment 8505


View attachment 8506


View attachment 8507


----------



## TMoneYNYY

benjamin831 said:


> Top self I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top self II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC compartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom rolled Davidoffs with Millenium Blend tobbaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban compartment


That seriously cannot be real. I... I don't know what to say. Every single one of your "compartments" is worth more than my entire humi and its contents. I just wish... someday... I could be like you.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

TMoneYNYY said:


> That seriously cannot be real. I... I don't know what to say. Every single one of your "compartments" is worth more than my entire humi and its contents. I just wish... someday... I could be like you.


:r

Have you seen the pictures of MoTheMan's Closet-Dor yet???? You'll soil yourself when you see that LOL. Also check out Dave's (Klugs) Office-a-Dor


----------



## mhillsing23

> The digital is a 12 dollar one from wal mart but a word of caution, they seem to be hit or miss. Mine is only 3 off, I had another one that was 7 off before returning it and my roomate has one that is 10 or so off. If you have the extra cash, spend the 20 bucks and get one from Radio Shack. The beads are half a pound 65% rh and so far its keeping a dead on 66%.


I have that hygro as well. Mine reads right about 3% or 4% low as well. It is consistent, just a bit off.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Started with a 20ct hum before I found this site:w


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Few more...


----------



## Aladdin Sane

And of course the much needed coolerdor - I think cbid should provide these free of charge with first purchase


----------



## Old Sailor

Some pics of my 300 cnt Windsor started last month.


----------



## Old Sailor

This pic is of the top tray.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Old Sailor said:


> Some pics of my 300 cnt Windsor started last month.


Is that the Windsor?!?!?! I was thinking about getting that!


----------



## Old Sailor

Yup, that's the windsor, I'm real happy with it.....


----------



## kjd2121

Old Sailor said:


> Some pics of my 300 cnt Windsor started last month.


That's a damn fine Humi and stocked very nicely - :dr


----------



## mhillsing23

Old Sailor said:


> Yup, that's the windsor, I'm real happy with it.....


What would you personally rate the storage amount at? ...Anywhere near 300? I know that the Oasis takes up some of that room.


----------



## fireman43

Here are a couple of pics of my starter humi. I can already foresee a cooler or two in the future. This slope is just too steep and slippery to catch myself_(not that I'd want too anyhow)!! _


----------



## 4WheelVFR

fireman43 said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my starter humi. I can already foresee a cooler or two in the future. This slope is just too steep and slippery to catch myself_(not that I'd want too anyhow)!! _


Wow, that's a nice looking humi.


----------



## fireman43

4WheelVFR said:


> Wow, that's a nice looking humi.


Thanks...Got it from Thompson's with a buch of their _"quality"_ smokes. I guess I'll smoke 'em as a last resort, but the humi is what I really wanted.


----------



## mhillsing23

Andyman said:


> here are a few of mine..


Do I see a Fuente and Torano whore!?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.

First pic is the top drawer. Second is the Outside view of the Humi. Third is an inside pic of the Humi.


----------



## Old Sailor

mhillsing23 said:


> What would you personally rate the storage amount at? ...Anywhere near 300? I know that the Oasis takes up some of that room.


I'd say if she was full she'd be close to the 300 amount.


----------



## Old Sailor

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.
> 
> First pic is the top drawer. Second is the Outside view of the Humi. Third is an inside pic of the Humi.


Sweet....:dr


----------



## RockyP

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.
> 
> First pic is the top drawer. Second is the Outside view of the Humi. Third is an inside pic of the Humi.


that is excellent. what do you have on the bottom there


----------



## LasciviousXXX

RockyP said:


> that is excellent. what do you have on the bottom there


A hundred or so random NC's......


----------



## RockyP

LasciviousXXX said:


> A hundred or so random NC's......


nice. i need to get myself a bigger humi. i like yours. what kind is it


----------



## LasciviousXXX

RockyP said:


> nice. i need to get myself a bigger humi. i like yours. what kind is it


Its a Custom built Aristocrat Humi bought and donated to me by the AWESOME people here at ClubStogie. The best gift I've ever received... this is why CS is more than my home, its family to me.


----------



## Tristan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.
> 
> First pic is the top drawer. Second is the Outside view of the Humi. Third is an inside pic of the Humi.


Nice humidor and selection! :dr


----------



## mhillsing23

Old Sailor said:


> I'd say if she was full she'd be close to the 300 amount.


Great, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Big Dawg

fireman43 said:


> Thanks...Got it from Thompson's with a buch of their _"quality"_ smokes. I guess I'll smoke 'em as a last resort, but the humi is what I really wanted.


That is a very nice looking humi; can't believe it's from Thompsons! Perhaps I'll take a look at their site and see what it runs.


----------



## kjd2121

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.
> 
> First pic is the top drawer. Second is the Outside view of the Humi. Third is an inside pic of the Humi.


That's real nice Dustin - So exactly which street do you live on?? :w


----------



## KASR

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.
> 
> First pic is the top drawer. Second is the Outside view of the Humi. Third is an inside pic of the Humi.


Excellent looking! I'm jealous!

KASR


----------



## RenoB

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.


Lookin' good, bro. Glad to see it coming together for ya!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

RenoB said:


> Lookin' good, bro. Glad to see it coming together for ya!


Thanx Rob, its getting there bro. Still have a long way to go on current stock Habanos. Most of what's on the top pull out shelf (not singles) is older production Habanos... 80's 90's stuff. I still have to beef up my supply of 03-06 stuff. Need another Cab of Boli's, more Vegas Robaina's, and a damn lot more of the Hoyo's. 06 Hoyo's are the shit right now... bank on it.

Somebody asked for a clearer picture of all the random NC's on the bottom shelf so here it is.


----------



## Sandman

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics of my Humi, its finally getting respectable again. It will take a little while for me to build back up but its getting there.
> 
> First pic is the top drawer. Second is the Outside view of the Humi. Third is an inside pic of the Humi.


Very nice Dustin. That's just plain classy, and well organized I might add.


----------



## papajohn67

Golfman said:


> ok, so lets see if this works...here is my humi
> 
> Most of the stogies are gifts from other members, its not many stogies but hey...I dont smoke that much so it works!


Have you tried that little naked stick in the top tray of your humi yet?

Papajohn


----------



## Golfman

papajohn67 said:


> Have you tried that little naked stick in the top tray of your humi yet?
> 
> Papajohn


hehe, no i havent actually, ive been recovering from colds/allergy attacks for the past 2 weeks...i kinda want to have a clean and unhindered palate for when i smoke my more precious stick (those that are gifted) so i can give an accurate commentary on the stogie review section, and to you as you requested  I still cant thank you enough for the care package you guys sent out to us newbs...thanks again!


----------



## Demented

My stash of Daily smokes http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/data//514/MC-P_Naked.jpg in one of the boxes they come in, and back in their humidor http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/data//514/medium/MC-P_Humidor.JPG for safe keeping.

Be well,

Demented


----------



## Golfman

Demented said:


> My stash of Daily smokes http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/data//514/MC-P_Naked.jpg in one of the boxes they come in, and back in their humidor http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/data//514/medium/MC-P_Humidor.JPG for safe keeping.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Demented


Link be busted or something...


----------



## Demented

Hi Golfman,

Thats odd, they're in the CS photo section.

Be well,

Demented


----------



## Puffy69




----------



## homeless_texan

This thread has brought a tear to my eyes, it's beautiful.


----------



## Demented

Okay, so it's taking me a while to figure out how posting works on this board.

These are Montecristo Platinum #1 cigars (my daily smoke), stripped of bands and cello before going in a humidor, and in their humidor. There's also a Partagas 160 Cifuentes Especial on the right side of the tray.


----------



## 25box

Hello everyone,

This is the inside of my "End table" humidor. Finally got everything organized - you know how goes until the next shipment gets in. I also have a 50 ct thats full and a couple of sticks in a tupperdor. Will be going the cooler route this year definitely. Let me know what you think!

25box :w


----------



## discdog

25box that looks great! How do you keep it so organized?


----------



## 25box

discdog said:


> 25box that looks great! How do you keep it so organized?


I normally keep my 50 ct stocked so I only dip in this one once a week. - uh sometimes more. :ss


----------



## TheDirector




----------



## iceman95

Here's mine. That maduro LGC in the left compartment looks "fuzzy". It's really not, just the way it looks in the pic. 




Andy


----------



## Kidrock387

The Old Ones


----------



## Even Steven

Top Rack:
VSG, Padron, Tatuaje, Anejo, Hemingway. Unbanded-RASC, Trini. Reyes.



Second Top Rack:
Opus, 858 SG, CF SG, Hemingway(well be smoked on my best buds wedding).


Everything else:
Sancho Panza EF, 5 Vegas Gold/Original, Bunch of singles. Unbanded-The rest of my RASC 25box, Fonseca, Boli, Vegas Robaina.



and I have a small 10 humi filled with Ramon Allones(DM) Gustoso < I love these.


----------



## deslni01

I should not have looked at this thread - you are all making me want to go buy more cigars! My bank account hates me by now, I'm sure :ss

Everybody has a great collection, one day when I start buying the gooood stuff I'll be sure to show my collection :ss


----------



## Iceman

http://imageshack.us


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

i just spent the last 45 minutes looking at this thread and now i'm left...
1. wanting a bigger humidor
2. wanting some of your humidors
3. wanting your stock!

WOW...


----------



## Dr_Trac

i only have one recent pic of the humi in my house...my other 2 are at the g/f's place.


----------



## Even Steven

NICE! gotta love the Cohiba :r


----------



## kjd2121

Even Steven said:


> NICE! gotta love the Cohiba :r


Do Cohibas come with cello? I also see only 2 rows of dots above the COHIBA - Fake????


----------



## BamaDoc77




----------



## Twill413

kjd2121 said:


> Do Cohibas come with cello? I also see only 2 rows of dots above the COHIBA - Fake????


Think it might be the Dom. knockoff


----------



## kjd2121

Twill413 said:


> Think it might be the Dom. knockoff


Oh Ok. I hope he doesn't think its the real deal and end up thinking Cuban Cohibas suck - :ss :ss :ss No Pun intended..


----------



## KASR

Wow....this is my new "NOT FAVORITE" thread..... 



You can almost hear the crickets in the background!


----------



## cigarbob

KASR said:


> Wow....this is my new "NOT FAVORITE" thread.....
> 
> You can almost hear the crickets in the background!


:r :r :r .......I mean that's not funny at all.


----------



## kjd2121

KASR said:


> Wow....this is my new "NOT FAVORITE" thread.....
> 
> You can almost hear the crickets in the background!


Oh my god I see a Beetle!!! :r :r :r :r


----------



## havana_lover

kjd2121 said:


> Do Cohibas come with cello? I also see only 2 rows of dots above the COHIBA - Fake????


Thanks what Im thinking......


----------



## kjd2121

havana_lover said:


> Thanks what Im thinking......


Yeah - Fauxhiba - :ss


----------



## riverdawg

KASR said:


> Wow....this is my new "NOT FAVORITE" thread.....
> 
> You can almost hear the crickets in the background!


:r wait 'till your mail man wants you hang you after all those Incendiary Devices start showing up in droves LOL


----------



## montecristo#2

kjd2121 said:


> Oh my god I see a Beetle!!!


At least you could have photochopped one in! :r :r :r

KASR - sorry to hear about your beetle problem. Temporary containers are a good thing, especially for people who receive a lot of cigars like yourself. Honestly, I think this was a conspiracy by the South Florida Crew, they wanted to cripple you for a little while by making a cigar look like it had a beetle problem just so you would freeze everything. :r :r


----------



## neoflex

kjd2121 said:


> Oh my god I see a Beetle!!! :r :r :r :r


Hey, is that tumbleweed blowing by in the background?


----------



## KASR

montecristo#2 said:


> At least you could have photochopped one in! :r :r :r
> 
> KASR - sorry to hear about your beetle problem. Temporary containers are a good thing, especially for people who receive a lot of cigars like yourself. Honestly, I think this was a conspiracy by the South Florida Crew, they wanted to cripple you for a little while by making a cigar look like it had a beetle problem just so you would freeze everything. :r :r


LOL!!! I knew it - they've used pyschological warfare!!!


----------



## montecristo#2

Twill413 said:


> Think it might be the Dom. knockoff


:tpd: If you look closely, I think it says Dominican Republic, it definitely doesn't say Habana, Cuba.


----------



## montecristo#2

KASR said:


> LOL!!! I knew it - they've used pyschological warfare!!!


They are definitely playing dirty, maybe they're scared! Or maybe they came up with it after drinking all that Patron. If that was the case, you had it coming. :r :r :r


----------



## Stonato~

Threads like this are great because seeing everybody's goods always brings up questions. My question if anyone can help is: I've noticed many of you have the humi tubes from Heartfelt with the red caps on the end. I was thinking of buying these but wanted to know if they are OK to lay right next to the cigars? I don't want to over-humidify the sticks right next to them, as I usually hang my device from the lid. Are the holes on these tubes on the top and bottom end (red part), or are the actual tubes perforated? Thanks.


----------



## doctorcue

The tubes are preforated. I have had my tubes next to my cigars with no problems. Only time I am worried is when I refill the beads. I have a bad habit of putting too much water in. Nothing that an extra minute on the counter with a napkin can't fix.

I'll have to post some pics soon too.


----------



## kjd2121

Stonato~ said:


> Threads like this are great because seeing everybody's goods always brings up questions. My question if anyone can help is: I've noticed many of you have the humi tubes from Heartfelt with the red caps on the end. I was thinking of buying these but wanted to know if they are OK to lay right next to the cigars? I don't want to over-humidify the sticks right next to them, as I usually hang my device from the lid. Are the holes on these tubes on the top and bottom end (red part), or are the actual tubes perforated? Thanks.


The tubes are perforated and the end caps are solid. The caps also pull off. I think you want to make sure the tube isn't touching the smokes and you could rotate once a week to avoid one stick from getting too humidified. I use the 1oz tube in a small humi and it lays at the narrow end with the sticks' feet facing the tube. The sticks are in there sideways since some are too long.

:ss :ss :ss


----------



## Even Steven

Small update, I bought a few things, traded/bombed out a few things and got bombed with a few things, oh and I moved some stuff around.


----------



## riverdawg

I thought my camera was ok but alas it is the crappers.

Top shelf on the new humi, Some SCdlH, RASS, '91 La Corona (thanks Stewart), Anejos, Short Story , JLP's up top left, a VSG to full up space. Fairly good start. Needs some work  as in I need to light one sometime


----------



## Twill413

Okay, the whole shabang:

Everything, just keep the desktops in there for ease of storage. Pipe bag is there to keep the leather supple










Naked on one side, Cello on the other. Yep that's a macanudo (my guilty pleasure)










My Box Of LVH










The "Special" desktop.










Overflow tupperware


----------



## BamaDoc77

Twill413 said:


> Okay, the whole shabang:
> 
> Everything, just keep the desktops in there for ease of storage. Pipe bag is there to keep the leather supple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked on one side, Cello on the other. Yep that's a macanudo (my guilty pleasure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Box Of LVH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Special" desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overflow tupperware


I just drooled all over everything in your "special" desktop


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Twill413 said:


> Okay, the whole shabang:
> 
> Everything, just keep the desktops in there for ease of storage. Pipe bag is there to keep the leather supple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked on one side, Cello on the other. Yep that's a macanudo (my guilty pleasure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Box Of LVH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Special" desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overflow tupperware


NICE!


----------



## wharfrathoss

caudio51 said:


> http://imageshack.us


do you keep w/your acids in w/your regular gars?just curious


----------



## emeraldsmoke

Heres mine @ home.


----------



## muziq

Nice built-in, emeraldsmoke!

Here's one of my fridgeadors:










My other fridgeador is super-disorganized due to trades and whatnot, so no pics of that one today.


----------



## neoflex

Wow, afterseeing the last couple pics I feel so inadequate . I feel like I need to buy a ton more smokes. We need a crying smiley! By the way Emerald, that is a beautiful set up you have got yourself. You are my hero!


----------



## Twill413

neoflex said:


> Wow, afterseeing the last couple pics I feel so inadequate . I feel like I need to buy a ton more smokes. We need a crying smiley! By the way Emerald, that is a beautiful set up you have got yourself. You are my hero!


Why? It's not a peeing contest. Noone is trying to outdo anyone else, it just sort of happens. I thought I would never fill up my desktop, but things happen. As long as you enjoy what you got that's fine. Nobody can (well they can, but they shouldn't) smoke more than one cigar at a time.


----------



## neoflex

Twill413 said:


> Why? It's not a peeing contest. Noone is trying to outdo anyone else, it just sort of happens. I thought I would never fill up my desktop, but things happen. As long as you enjoy what you got that's fine. Nobody can (well they can, but they shouldn't) smoke more than one cigar at a time.


I should have put a smiley after that comment. It was a comment made in good fun, and not meant to be taken like I am losing a pissing match. Although I am amazed at at the shear size of some of my fellow CS brothers and sisters collections. 


Twill413 said:


> Nobody can (well they can, but they shouldn't) smoke more than one cigar at a time.


 Please tell me I'm not the only one who regularly smokes 2 gars at the same time. (Fitting two 60 rg smokes in my mouth at the same time is a hell of a feat!) J/K:r Man the visual I just got in my head was scary.


----------



## Twill413

neoflex said:


> I should have put a smiley after that comment. It was a comment made in good fun, and not meant to be taken like I am losing a pissing match. Although I am amazed at at the shear size of some of my fellow CS brothers and sisters collections.
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who regularly smokes 2 gars at the same time. (Fitting two 60 rg smokes in my mouth at the same time is a hell of a feat!) J/K:r Man the visual I just got in my head was scary.


 I will do it for you. No doubt there is some awesome collections around here. Probably a lot more that we will never see. Gives me something to aspire to.


----------



## kas

Even Steven said:


> Small update, I bought a few things, traded/bombed out a few things and got bombed with a few things, oh and I moved some stuff around.


Lovely collection. Did Freud say anything about cigar envy? Seriously, beautiful - esp those Ramon Allones gobstoppers. Enjoy.


----------



## Goethe

Mbraud4 said:


> Well...thx to Svillekid for a generous donation...my new humi has some cigs in it! Heres a pic and almost all the credit goes to Cliff! Thx a bunch bro!


Definitely one of the nicest looking humidors I've ever seen. Anyone know the name, make or model of this beauty?


----------



## Even Steven

kas said:


> Lovely collection. Did Freud say anything about cigar envy? Seriously, beautiful - esp those Ramon Allones gobstoppers. Enjoy.


Thank you! I'm sorry, I don't recall anything about cigar envy lol. Thanks again :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Goethe said:


> Definitely one of the nicest looking humidors I've ever seen. Anyone know the name, make or model of this beauty?


I've seen them in some B+M's. It's a RyJ humi if I'm not mistaken.

Definintely nice, but pricey.

I've been resisting posting up pics of my cooler... partially because I don't want to publically admit I have a problem. :ss


----------



## dstaccone

Greerzilla said:


> I've seen them in some B+M's. It's a RyJ humi if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Definintely nice, but pricey.
> 
> I've been resisting posting up pics of my cooler... partially because I don't want to publically admit I have a problem. :ss


The first step to correcting a problem is admitting it. Now give us the pictures.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

dstaccone said:


> The first step to correcting a problem is admitting it. Now give us the pictures.


Next time I organize my cooler, I'll take pics. I haven't slid down that final slope that some of the FOG's have, that forbidden slope, but I'm pretty well down that NC slope.


----------



## Even Steven

Greerzilla said:


> Next time I organize my cooler, I'll take pics. I haven't slid down that final slope that some of the FOG's have, that forbidden slope, but I'm pretty well down that NC slope.


We all have the same problem! and we'd love to see yours! lol

Take a pic now, then take a pic after you organized everything.:ss


----------



## newcigarz

The smaller one:

























And the new big one, still being stabilized- but with product to fill it 
coming in


----------



## Studebaker

OK, here's how us po' folks do it. Yeah, I'm a noob and I'm also Scotch-Irish (pronounced _cheep_). The most I've had in there at one time was about 15, which would last a month in winter for me. Right now there's a tin of 4 RyJ Bullies my lovely bride gave me for Valentine's Day, a CAO TS Signature, CAO MX2, Sosa Wavell natural, plus Torano 1916 Cameroon, Padilla Habano Robusto and Gurkha Grand Envoy gifted by papajohn67. And one drymistat tube. I wanna be like the rest of you guys when I grow up.


----------



## mdorroh

What a thread, there is really some awesome stuff in here!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Even Steven said:


> We all have the same problem! and we'd love to see yours! lol
> 
> Take a pic now, then take a pic after you organized everything.:ss


You ask, so I'll post most of it.



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

to be continued


----------



## Puffin Fresh

http://imageshack.us


----------



## havana_lover

well I just showed this thread to my better half.. she is was like wow!!!!

I think she might never say a word about my hobby again.. thanks guys!!!!


----------



## ttours

Here is a picture of my Humidor. I got this instead of getting a formal dining room set for my wife. I guess if we close the door, lay it over two saw horses and pitch a table cloth over it, it would serve double duty.

thanks

tt:cb


----------



## Puffin Fresh

ttours said:


> Here is a picture of my Humidor. I got this instead of getting a formal dining room set for my wife. I guess if we close the door, lay it over two saw horses and pitch a table cloth over it, it would serve double duty.
> 
> thanks
> 
> tt:cb


Beautiful!


----------



## cricky101

After reading this thread and looking at everyone's Gorilla-esque humidors I had to chuckle when I read my horoscope in my local paper this morning. It seemed fitting:

_"*PISCES - (Feb. 20-March 20)* - Measuring what you have against someone who has a great deal more will only lead to discontentment and put you in a bad mood. Count your blessings, and be grateful for them."_

:r :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Re-organizing....this is the top drawer....Fuentes and Peppins










Don't mind the RH....had it open for a while!


----------



## dstaccone

Mr.Maduro said:


> Re-organizing....this is the top drawer....Fuentes and Peppins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the RH....had it open for a while!


:dr :dr :dr :dr 
How are those tatuajes? I have been trying to find the brown labels.


----------



## dcyoung

Not as full as I'd like it...But theres a few tasty sticks hiding in in there.


----------



## BamaDoc77

With humidity like that, you have DEFINATELY runied them.....I will be expecting them by the middle of next week.:ss



Mr.Maduro said:


> Re-organizing....this is the top drawer....Fuentes and Peppins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the RH....had it open for a while!


----------



## KASR

dcyoung said:


> Not as full as I'd like it...But theres a few tasty sticks hiding in in there.


Looks mighty tastey!


----------



## montecristo#2

Greerzilla said:


>


Do those sharks really say 22.99? Disgusting how some B&M's gouge on these! :c

Other than that, nice looking collection you've got there.



ttours said:


> Here is a picture of my Humidor. I got this instead of getting a formal dining room set for my wife. I guess if we close the door, lay it over two saw horses and pitch a table cloth over it, it would serve double duty.


That is awesome, do you have boxes as well? :r



Mr.Maduro said:


> Re-organizing....this is the top drawer....Fuentes and Peppins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the RH....had it open for a while!


Patrick, really nice collection you have got there. Pepin's and premium Fuentes. I even spy a couple of BBMFs. :dr

Do you wrap your beads tubes with nylons? If so, I guess I am not the only one who wraps the bead tubes with an outer layer. I actually put them inside the mesh bags from Heartfelt, probably cheaper to just use some nylons. I can't stand it when tiny pieces of beads fall out of the tubes and end up all over my humidor(s).


----------



## Puffin Fresh

montecristo#2 said:


> Do those sharks really say 22.99? Disgusting how some B&M's gouge on these! :c
> 
> Other than that, nice looking collection you've got there.


Thanks Aaron! That's actually the store code for the shark, not a price tag. They sell them for just over MSRP, but I am told it's due to taxes. I paid $12ish or so after the sales tax, which is also like 7% higher at that store for some reason.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

montecristo#2 said:


> Do those sharks really say 22.99? Disgusting how some B&M's gouge on these! :c
> 
> Other than that, nice looking collection you've got there.
> 
> That is awesome, do you have boxes as well? :r
> 
> Patrick, really nice collection you have got there. Pepin's and premium Fuentes. I even spy a couple of BBMFs. :dr
> 
> Do you wrap your beads tubes with nylons? If so, I guess I am not the only one who wraps the bead tubes with an outer layer. I actually put them inside the mesh bags from Heartfelt, probably cheaper to just use some nylons. I can't stand it when tiny pieces of beads fall out of the tubes and end up all over my humidor(s).


Yep. Nylon....got the idea from TechMetalMan!!


----------



## Dr_Trac

Twill413 said:


> Think it might be the Dom. knockoff


it is. 

i do have a REAL siglo I though underneath all the rest of that stuff. :hs:


----------



## caudio51

wharfrathoss said:


> do you keep w/your acids in w/your regular gars?just curious


The acids were a gift, didn't realize what they were since I don't smoke flavored cigars so they were in there for a bout a day.


----------



## dayplanner

I am a terrible, terrible man with a camera, so bear with me. I have been collecting for about 7 months or so now, and its grow pretty quickly. I threw a few more up in my user gallery as well



Here is the top shelf



Top down


----------



## mikeyj23

The Coolidor:http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cooleroy4.jpg

Some Famous Nic3Ks:http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cooliboxeswt6.jpg


Continued:


----------



## mikeyj23

Singles:

Yard Gar (giveaway) Humi:http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yardxl1.jpg

It's a start!


----------



## 68TriShield

mikeyj23 said:


> Singles:
> 
> Yard Gar (giveaway) Humi:http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yardxl1.jpg
> 
> It's a start!


Thats known as a moochador Mikey..


----------



## mikeyj23

ha well then let me rephrase - that's my $20 eBay *MOOCHADOR!*


----------



## n3uka

So somebody pushed me into embarrassing myself. I am in the process of reorganizing and moving the premiums to a wine cooler in the next week. Will then try to get down to 1 cooler and 1 desktop for now.

The first cooler I started:


The cooler that was supposed to be temporary while I froze all stock in batches to prevent beetles:


A few candy bars 


My desktop I started with in Nov.


----------



## mastershogun

n3uka said:


> So somebody pushed me into embarrassing myself. I am in the process of reorganizing and moving the premiums to a wine cooler in the next week. Will then try to get down to 1 cooler and 1 desktop for now.
> 
> You weren't kidding about having enough stick to hold you over
> Looks like you've been busy with those LFD Factory press


----------



## n3uka

mastershogun said:


> You weren't kidding about having enough stick to hold you over
> Looks like you've been busy with those LFD Factory press


Scary thing is, most of my collection is from after I joined here. 
Between alot of generosity and a cc that is crying in pain right now :hn


----------



## neoflex

That's a serious clooection you got there. Nice job!


----------



## dstaccone

sweet collection. what are those bundles with the yellow labels?


----------



## n3uka

dstaccone said:


> sweet collection. what are those bundles with the yellow labels?


Don Felo Petits
haven't tried 1 yet. they where on cbid real cheap


> This is a nice little smoke. Don Felo Felitos are small cigars from Camacho, made with long-fillers and a Habano wrapper. Nice quick smokes with quality aged tobaccos and Camacho handmade quality.
> 
> Cigar Size: 4.7" x 32 ring


----------



## dstaccone

n3uka said:


> Don Felo Petits
> haven't tried 1 yet. they where on cbid real cheap


thanks, be sure to write up a review if you have time after you try them


----------



## n3uka

dstaccone said:


> thanks, be sure to write up a review if you have time after you try them


I'm too lazy, pm your addy and I'll send you a few
so you can review for me


----------



## Moosie

I am a lucky man.
I use the Cigar Oasis II
I use the #E26 from Williams Brewing


----------



## mastershogun

Moosie said:


> I am a lucky man.


very nice :dr 
when can i come over :ss


----------



## newcigarz

Moosie said:


> I am a lucky man.


Very impressive, It's a converted refrigerator? It looks like u monitor humidity/temp on
each shelf? :ss


----------



## n3uka

i'm speechless.

awesome collection and cool use for old frig


----------



## BamaDoc77

Moosie said:


> I am a lucky man.


holy [email protected] ...thats the most beautiful thing... is it a picasso, renoir, degas.....? :ss


----------



## Pete

Here's mine...just a small 50 count. Can't wait till the larger humi gets here....


----------



## BamaDoc77

Moosie said:


> I am a lucky man.


Would you care for a testicle...because I would give my left nu* to have a few of those sticks.....:cb Ha ha


----------



## mastershogun

Pete said:


> Here's mine...just a small 50 count. Can't wait till the larger humi gets here....


Man that 50 counts packs quite a punch :ss 
also welcome to CS


----------



## iceman95

That's very nice. Since learning how well coolers perform, I've wondered how an old fridge would do.

What are you using for a humidification device?


----------



## BamaDoc77

Pete said:


> Here's mine...just a small 50 count. Can't wait till the larger humi gets here....


Thatsa 50 sticks of GOODNESS..


----------



## Pete

mastershogun said:


> Man that 50 counts packs quite a punch :ss
> also welcome to CS


Thanks! Looks like a good forum here.
I've got a few hidden wonders...can't wait to keep growing!!!


----------



## Pete

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thatsa 50 sticks of GOODNESS..


 I try to make em count...

But DAMN!!! After looking around, some people have made their entire houses humidors, it seems!!! I'm jealous.


----------



## BamaDoc77




----------



## Pete

^ I Can't type....too busy drooling over all the Vintage Padrons and Auroras on here...


----------



## BamaDoc77

My brother has (jamesroberts) the 100 count GOF humidor (worth like 5 G's) I will post pics this week......all 2004 GOFs...Stewart


----------



## mastershogun

BamaDoc77 said:


>


wow :dr Opus GOF, 40th's :dr 
is that another fuente I see way back there?


----------



## BamaDoc77

there are 03, 04 and 05 opus xs back there.......much more on the rack under.......he he...


----------



## mastershogun

BamaDoc77 said:


> there are 03, 04 and 05 opus xs back there.......much more on the rack under.......he he...


there's a another rack to this magical box? :dr


----------



## BamaDoc77

oh yes grasshopper...oh yes.


----------



## BamaDoc77

latest addition


----------



## Aladdin Sane

BamaDoc77 said:


>


That sir is a beautiful sight! :ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

much obliged.......(southern for 'thank you')


----------



## eWRXshun

mostly those 5 vegas golds b/c i picked up a box of 30 for 22 on cbid but thre are a few goodies hiding in there as well. had the humi since early october, need more room now.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

eWRXshun said:


> mostly those 5 vegas golds b/c i picked up a box of 30 for 22 on cbid but thre are a few goodies hiding in there as well. had the humi since early october, need more room now.


Very nice, I enjoy the Gold's very much, i gotta get another box, im fresh out of the nuggets ( The tiny ones... great quick smokes)


----------



## dstaccone

eWRXshun said:


> mostly those 5 vegas golds b/c i picked up a box of 30 for 22 on cbid but thre are a few goodies hiding in there as well. had the humi since early october, need more room now.


Is the opus the power ranger, I have heard a lot about them but have never seen one. Your collection btw :dr


----------



## eWRXshun

dstaccone said:


> Is the opus the power ranger, I have heard a lot about them but have never seen one. Your collection btw :dr


yes, the XXX. new B&M opened here last week and they had them so i bought one. nobody else local keeps the opus in stock, this is my first. i should have gotten two, one to smoke in a month another in a year.

in the back under those 2 maduros i have a 64 anni, some silver labeled MC robusto, camacho liberty and a perdomo 23. i haven't tried those either but will over the summer. the partagas and macanudo tubos on the right should have been obvious. haven't smoked those either, though. i'm trying different things right now, only box i've ordered is that vegas one. i usually pick up singles.

i have no idea what that "la corona" thing is on top, though. something i found in my dad's desk a couple of years ago.


----------



## tkeey514

Here is my Humi. Dont laugh i am just starting out. Thanks to TTours for th RP Edge, LaG tubo, CAO Saprano, AF SS, and the Zino Chubby. If it wasnt for him I wouldnt have much but im working on it.


----------



## BamaDoc77

tkeey514 said:


> Here is my Humi. Dont laugh i am just starting out. Thanks to TTours for th RP Edge, LaG tubo, CAO Saprano, AF SS, and the Zino Chubby. If it wasnt for him I wouldnt have much but im working on it.


Nothing to laugh about there...I see some TASTY selections :w


----------



## Moosie

BamaDoc77 said:


> Nothing to laugh about there...I see some TASTY selections :w


:tpd: :ss


----------



## john51277

Now I am a newbie so I do not have alot, but there is part of what I do have.


----------



## tkeey514

john51277 said:


> Now I am a newbie so I do not have alot, but there is part of what I do have.


i dont think your supposed to keep acids in a humi with regular sticks.


----------



## dstaccone

john51277 said:


> Now I am a newbie so I do not have alot, but there is part of what I do have.


be careful storing those acids with your regular cigars, but it looks like you got a pretty nice collection.


----------



## txdyna65

Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


----------



## newcigarz

txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


Very nice!:ss


----------



## mastershogun

txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


it's like a candy store :dr 
wonder what treasures I'll find in the drawers :ss


----------



## n3uka

txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


Looks like there is a little room on the middle shelf for me to move in. I will promise not to snore 

Very nice, I was thinking of getting one of those humi's. I think you might have helped me in that decision. Now to bug the boss for a bonus.


----------



## Snakeyes

txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


HOLY SWEET JEEBUS! I don't think the shop 2 hours away has a stock this big! :dr Seriously, I think my wife would bury me in that if I came home with a humi that big


----------



## bigswol2

Tapewormboy said:


> Front of my Connoisseur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer of the Connoisseur:


Now that's just showin out... Nawww I'm just jealous!


----------



## Snakeyes

That's it! I'm getting a divorce and a bigger humi


----------



## Stonato~

txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


Are those R&J Cazadores I see? If so, what do you think of them?.. I was thinking of picking up a box.


----------



## RPB67

Some nice humis in this post.

Nice collections guys.


----------



## Moosie

txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


 Awsome. What are you using for temp control?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


R U Serious:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Snakeyes said:


> That's it! I'm getting a divorce and a bigger humi


:tpd: :r (dang im not married)


----------



## RedCaddy

Moosie said:


> Awsome. What are you using for temp control?





txdyna65 said:


> Great thread, some awesome humidors in here. I took an updated pic of mine today, here she is.


That thing have its' own zip code:dr ?


----------



## txdyna65

I dont think my wife would let ya move in Dave, but being a ******* fan you can sure come and have an extended Herf anytime 



Snakeyes said:


> HOLY SWEET JEEBUS! I don't think the shop 2 hours away has a stock this big! Seriously, I think my wife would bury me in that if I came home with a humi that big


Actually my wife bought this for me 



Stonato~ said:


> Are those R&J Cazadores I see? If so, what do you think of them?.. I was thinking of picking up a box.


yes they are and they are wonderful 



Moosie said:


> Awsome. What are you using for temp control?


I have a room I built onto my house (20X18) that it sits in....we have a vent in here, but thats not enough for this TX heat, so we use a small window unit just for this room.



DETROITPHA357 said:


> R U Serious:dr


where did you think the sticks came from that I bombed you with :r


----------



## john51277

Ok here is a pic of my first two humidors, and my new one I got last night. Of course C-Bid has half of my savings tied up also now to fill it. I am still a newbie so I might need a coolidor soon.


----------



## Finfan

Im a noob with a small humi but slidin down the slope... here's my humi.


----------



## pnoon

john51277 said:


> Ok here is a pic of my first two humidors, and my new one I got last night. Of course C-Bid has half of my savings tied up also now to fill it. I am still a newbie so I might need a coolidor soon.


Ya might want to keep those Acids separate from the rest of your smokes. Otherwise, the Acids will ruin the others.
:2


----------



## montecristo#2

Should be working, but thought I might take some pictures of the humidors instead.

My 100 count Bally humidor where I keep the Fuentes and the RPs. I like to keep the top shelf empty so my wife doesn't think they are full.  :r :r J/K


----------



## montecristo#2

Here is the Vault I got from Mark at Cigarmony.

For the bottom, the left side is pretty empty (for now :hn), the right side is almost full. The depth is lost in the picture. I figured I have some room to grow if needed.










Top Shelf: the rare stuff










Middle Shelf: Tatuajes










Bottom Shelf: more Pepin's plus misc. stuff


----------



## mwurtz

I just posted my humi pics along with some others HERE.


----------



## dstaccone

montecristo#2 said:


> Here is the Vault I got from Mark at Cigarmony.
> 
> For the bottom, the left side is pretty empty (for now :hn), the right side is almost full. The depth is lost in the picture. I figured I have some room to grow if needed.


rare fuentes, pepins, and padrons...it all looks so good. I couldn't keep the rare stuff on the top shelf, too tempting. :dr


----------



## Blaylock-cl

montecristo#2 said:


> My 100 count Bally humidor where I keep the Fuentes and the RPs. *I like to keep the top shelf empty so my wife doesn't think they are full.* ;:r


:r 
I hope you don't mind, Aaron, but I'm stealing that idea!


----------



## newcigarz

Tapewormboy said:


> Front of my Connoisseur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer of the Connoisseur:


Holy Sh*t! I wish My Connoisseur looked like that! :ss


----------



## mhillsing23

Finfan said:


> Im a noob with a small humi but slidin down the slope... here's my humi.


You are a noob with some tasty sticks though!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Ya might want to keep those Acids separate from the rest of your smokes. Otherwise, the Acids will ruin the others.
> :2


I am afraid to ask how you know which ones are the Acids...


----------



## tchariya

montecristo#2 said:


> Here is the Vault I got from Mark at Cigarmony.
> 
> For the bottom, the left side is pretty empty (for now :hn), the right side is almost full. The depth is lost in the picture. I figured I have some room to grow if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Shelf: the rare stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle Shelf: Tatuajes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Shelf: more Pepin's plus misc. stuff


What are the ones that are on the bottom that don't have a label? Habana Torres rolls?


----------



## montecristo#2

dstaccone said:


> rare fuentes, pepins, and padrons...it all looks so good. I couldn't keep the rare stuff on the top shelf, too tempting.


I like looking at the coffins and the glass tubes when I open the humidor. I really don't plan on smoking any of those for a really long time, they are more for show. 



Blake Lockhart said:


> I hope you don't mind, Aaron, but I'm stealing that idea!


Hey, if everyone starts doing it you are going to let my secret out!  :r



tchariya said:


> What are the ones that are on the bottom that don't have a label? Habana Torres rolls?


The one with the unfinished shaggy foot is a Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro #1, the others are Tatuaje Gran Cojonus (6x60 of Nicaraguan tobacco goodness :dr). Underneath is basically 2-3 layers of Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro #2's.

I think the Gran Cojonus are probably my favorite cigar at the moment. They are medium-bodied, extremely smooth and just flat out awesome. They have a perfect draw, you hardly need to inhale to get a mouth full of smoke and they produce tons and tons of smoke. Just fanatastic. I dream about these cigars.


----------



## WyoBob

There sure are a lot of very nice humidors displayed in this thread. And some pretty fancy cigars, too. I really enjoyed seeing them.

Now for the other side---practical and kind of messy. My new Igloodor. I figured, if I ever have to give up cigars, at least I'll be able to get drunk.

WyoBob


----------



## mdorroh

here is the pics of my recently seasoned humi and just after I started filling her up..... I think I'm starting to edge closer to a very slippery slope :ss


----------



## CrazyFool

i love this thread


----------



## woobie

Here's mine after restocking it yesterday.


----------



## dstaccone

CrazyFool said:


> i love this thread


:tpd: so much to aspire towards and :dr over


----------



## Skinsfan

[No message]


----------



## carni

Love this post:ss


----------



## neoflex

Nice humi. Do you have a problem with high humi temps with the glasstop in front of the window?


----------



## Prefy

Well I am noob just getting into cigars heres is my Tuppidor. I think I should organize it.:r 
http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dfsdnd5.jpg


----------



## scoutmaster022

Here is my first humidor That I got for xmas from the wife and kids 
A Cuban crafter 120 count cherrywood . Thanks to some realy nice members here,, Jechelman,, bhudson ,The professor and sevral others here ..it went from just a few sticks to this :cb


----------



## Badkarma

With the gorgeous humis already on here, I'm a bit humbled to post mine.

Here's my WineCoolerdor. Been up and running for about a year with no problems.


































Thinking about a couple custom trays for the top shelf and getting rid of the bamboo cutlery tray.

Karma


----------



## Acid Man

Check out my Humidor:



What do you guys think?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Acid Man said:


> Check out my Humidor:
> 
> What do you guys think?


Its hard 2say, theres no pics..


----------



## Acid Man

Whatcha' talking bout' Willis? I copy and pasted the link from photobucket just like i do for every other forum. They are prety high res, maybee they are just taking a while to load. :ss


----------



## Johnnylaw

Acid Man said:


> Check out my Humidor:
> 
> What do you guys think?


Think you'll ever find the time to smoke all those cigars?:ss


----------



## bigswol2

Pete said:


> Here's mine...just a small 50 count. Can't wait till the larger humi gets here....


Looks like you have some heavy hitters in there!


----------



## bigswol2

here's my junk

:tu


----------



## neoflex

bigswol2 said:


> here's my junk
> 
> :tu
> View attachment 4390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392


Nice Collection! Are those Casa Fuentes trying to hide from the camera? What are they camera shy?:r


----------



## Pete

bigswol2 said:


> Looks like you have some heavy hitters in there!


Thanks! Well, since that day... I bought and filled a 150 count, and am now in the process of filling up a coolerdor. I try to keep a good amount of somewhat heavy hitters in the collection... those are the most fun to smoke! :tu


----------



## bigswol2

neoflex said:


> Nice Collection! Are those Casa Fuentes trying to hide from the camera? What are they camera shy?:r


Nope, just plain ole opus but, there are some first release anejos and UTS hiding at the bottom.


----------



## Heliofire

My humidor collection http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I thought it was easier to make a gallery of my images.:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Heliofire said:


> Humidor#1


i love the class of your humidor man


----------



## worr lord

Sorry about the horrid quality pictures, I need to reset it XD.

6oz or so on the lid (Velcro):


Black Labels are gone, Padrons are in!

The bottom two boxes aren't home to their original cigars anymore.


I've got a few desktops around the house (120ct and 25ct), no use getting pictures, as they're stocked from the same stogies in the cooler.


----------



## Heliofire

Humidor #1


----------



## Heliofire

Humidor #2


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

worr lord said:


> Sorry about the horrid quality pictures, I need to reset it XD.
> 
> 6oz or so on the lid (Velcro):
> 
> Black Labels are gone, Padrons are in!
> 
> The bottom two boxes aren't home to their original cigars anymore.
> 
> I've got a few desktops around the house (120ct and 25ct), no use getting pictures, as they're stocked from the same stogies in the cooler.


nice selection-


----------



## Heliofire

Humidor #3


----------



## Heliofire

Humidor #4 and yes I have 2 of these. I know... I know... I have a problem it's called Cbid.


----------



## Heliofire

Humidor #5


----------



## Heliofire

Humidor #6


----------



## Simplified

My TV Stand...


----------



## newcigarz

Simplified said:


> My TV Stand...


:dr :dr I see alot of ISOM's in there! :ss :tu


----------



## Moosie

Simplified said:


> My TV Stand...


Real nice setup. Real nice.:tu


----------



## worr lord

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> nice selection-


Thank you, it's a little low as I've been going a little crazy with the bombs lately .



Heliofire said:


> Humidor #6
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/177/434348704_5a6b718121.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/434348708_b41ad5b240.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That Spanish Rosado is one of my favorite sticks :)


----------



## Heliofire

That Spanish Rosado is one of my favorite sticks [/quote]

yeah it is a tasty stick.:ss


----------



## Even Steven

Damn Heliofire, you need a cooler, or a damn refridgerator!

You got a ton of nice humi's filled with nice smokes though. Great quality pics, very bright.


----------



## Heliofire

Oops I miss posted the inside of humidor #3 and yes I am building a coolerdor too. I will post the photos when its done.























there are the right photos of the inside for that humidor.


----------



## thunderbucks

As with a few others...not too many sticks, but they are highly-valued and hopefully to be more.


----------



## carni

greatest thread of all time goes to...:ss


----------



## kenstogie

SO my Humi is most unique. First is started life as a table Humi, which I cut off the legs of. Then I added the decorative brass lion. I think it turned out way nice and instead of costing me 300-400 was a Cbid purchase at $89, spanish cedar lined (of course) and I think it originally went for the 3-400 range. FWIW I also have 2 coolerdors and another humidor with the glass top.


----------



## physiognomy

Unfortunately after switching over to beads I'm having some humidity issues in both my humi's... Hopefully I can sort it out asap! For now here is a couple of shots taken in the last few days...


----------



## Da Klugs

Alas, ran out of funds after the humi purchase.


----------



## Moosie

Da Klugs said:


> Alas, ran out of funds after the humi purchase.


*W O W !!*


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Moosie said:


> *W O W !!*


uhh....uhhh.uhhh....uhhh...uhhh....uhhh...uhhh...uuhhhh.....
:dr :dr :dr ...
Oh i mean... lets see it full


----------



## Prefy

:tpd: Can't wait to see pics of that baby full!!!!!


----------



## brigey

I feel like a kid who came home after trick-or-treat and showing his/her booty! Yikes! :cb


----------



## DParsons

:dr WOW I can just see the credit card melting and cbid repoeing my car and first born trying to fill that up. Beautiful humis everyone. Wife lost the camera I bought her for x-mas but when we(she) finds it, I will get photos up of my flimsy collection (compared to these folks)

Daniel


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

Da Klugs said:


> Alas, ran out of funds after the humi purchase.


uhhhh....that has to be illegal in some states. p

it's like the Death Star...or...the Wizard of Oz


----------



## andy_mccabe501

Da Klugs said:


> Alas, ran out of funds after the humi purchase.


oh man, that is just awesome! how many count is that thing it looks massive!

looks like you could fit a gorilla in there!

get some pics when you fill it up with cremosas :ss

andy


----------



## newcigarz

:ss


Da Klugs said:


> Alas, ran out of funds after the humi purchase.


Man that is huge! Does it have its own zip code? We may need it for future bombs :ss


----------



## newcigarz

kenstogie said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice Humi. I dig the Lion, Nice addition:tu


----------



## dbradley

Here's my desktop...



















And my fridge-a-dor...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

dbradley said:


> Here's my desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my fridge-a-dor...


woofta... i just hope i dont get to that point in my cigar journey hehe. very nice, i love the fridge layout, all i gotta say is Keep layering those bands' its only gonna look better


----------



## dbradley

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> woofta... i just hope i dont get to that point in my cigar journey hehe. very nice, i love the fridge layout, all i gotta say is Keep layering those bands' its only gonna look better


I've got about 50 or so more bands ready to go on...I just ran out of glue.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

dbradley said:


> I've got about 50 or so more bands ready to go on...I just ran out of glue.


haha i gotcha. Well all i gotta say is keep on layering them, the more the better, and the less Empty space the better-


----------



## bigswol2

montecristo#2 said:


> Should be working, but thought I might take some pictures of the humidors instead.
> 
> My 100 count Bally humidor where I keep the Fuentes and the RPs. I like to keep the top shelf empty so my wife doesn't think they are full.  :r :r J/K


Smart man!


----------



## carni

cant get my pics to load and could not use copy and paste, any advise???


----------



## Puffy69

carni said:


> cant get my pics to load and could not use copy and paste, any advise???


http://www.tinypic.com/


----------



## Graytwhyte

Here is the cabinet that I built last year. I am using the "cat litter" beads and have had no complaints. I did have to put in a couple bowls of water over the winter to keep the rh up though. Sorry for the off color and cropped pics. That's my fault and the cameras. The color isn't really that splotchy. Thanks.

http://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=humi2ao8.jpg http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=humi1br1.jpg


----------



## doctorcue

Hey Tim,

That is a really nice cabinet! Was that a pre-made cabinet you converted or did you do the whole thing? Regardless, I'd love to have something like that. Kudos to you!


----------



## Graytwhyte

doctorcue said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> That is a really nice cabinet! Was that a pre-made cabinet you converted or did you do the whole thing? Regardless, I'd love to have something like that. Kudos to you!


Doctorcue,

Thank you very much. I did the entire thing from scratch. It took me the better part of 6-8 months, but I worked on it slow...very slow.


----------



## Moosie

Graytwhyte said:


> Doctorcue,
> 
> Thank you very much. I did the entire thing from scratch. It took me the better part of 6-8 months, but I worked on it slow...very slow.


Nice job. Plenty of room for more.:tu


----------



## cricky101

A few months in on my cigar journey ... As you can tell my camera is an old, POS, but it gives an idea of what I've got. If you squint really really hard you might be able to make out some of the bands :hn


----------



## sonick

still have a lonnnnnng way to go....
these 5-6 brands stay stocked at all times, though:


----------



## nein

Here is my humble collection so far:


----------



## bigswol2

Ever feel like you ought to treat yourself? Here is my newest addition. A breaking up with the girlfriend present to me.


----------



## K Baz

Looks like your treating yourself right. Hopefully you should be over her in less then a box.


----------



## nein

Oops, here are the pictures:


----------



## worr lord

Hate to bump up an old thread, but...


Never mind the rubber bands, I was testing the seal on the lid to see if I could run the ribbon cable to the Oasis through it. most of the boxes around the bottom don't contain their original cigars anymore.


----------



## eriksson20

THE THING THAT SHOULD NOT BE, HUMI IN TRANSITION...

So... as i promised, here are some pictures of my humidor at the moment, it is not much of a looker, but very inexpensive and totally care free. atleast it is a 1000 times easier to balance this one as would be a cheap wooden humidor. And the inner elements can easily be adjusted to make room for more loads of cigars.












peace out!


----------



## RPB67

Some nice looking humis out here.

Keep up the good work .


----------



## K Baz

First of all I due owe a shout out to the fine folks and gorillas that allowed me to slide down this rollercoaster of a slope.

Heartfelt, Cigarmony, my fellow BOTL that pointed me in the "right" direction to find those friendly online retaliers as well as for the suggestions and reviews. But with no further guilding of the lilly -

Front view of the fridgador (no need to plug in I live in Canada).



A peek inside



The boxes (please ignore my basement carpet)



The singles



Thanks again I have enjoyed every minute - looking forward to full on "smoking weather" and many more years in the jungle :ss

K Baz


----------



## tzaddi

K Baz said:


> Thanks again I have enjoyed every minute - looking forward to full on "smoking weather" and many more years in the jungle :ss
> 
> K Baz


Well Stocked! :tu

Enjoy :ss


----------



## sonick

My humble lil' cooler......... 
It's not much, but it's growing slowly but surely! 

If I could just not smoke 3 sticks a day I might be able to really get a stash going.......


----------



## RHNewfie

K Baz said:


> First of all I due owe a shout out to the fine folks and gorillas that allowed me to slide down this rollercoaster of a slope.
> 
> Heartfelt, Cigarmony, my fellow BOTL that pointed me in the "right" direction to find those friendly online retaliers as well as for the suggestions and reviews. But with no further guilding of the lilly -
> 
> Front view of the fridgador (no need to plug in I live in Canada).
> 
> 
> 
> A peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes (please ignore my basement carpet)
> 
> 
> 
> The singles
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again I have enjoyed every minute - looking forward to full on "smoking weather" and many more years in the jungle
> 
> K Baz


This is awesomely INSANE!!! :dr


----------



## ahova1906

heres my lil baby
almost full:ss
thanks 2 you guys and cbid


----------



## stogie4u4me

K Baz said:


> First of all I due owe a shout out to the fine folks and gorillas that allowed me to slide down this rollercoaster of a slope.
> 
> Heartfelt, Cigarmony, my fellow BOTL that pointed me in the "right" direction to find those friendly online retaliers as well as for the suggestions and reviews. But with no further guilding of the lilly -
> 
> Front view of the fridgador (no need to plug in I live in Canada).
> 
> 
> 
> A peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes (please ignore my basement carpet)
> 
> 
> 
> The singles
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again I have enjoyed every minute - looking forward to full on "smoking weather" and many more years in the jungle :ss
> 
> K Baz


Whooooooooaaaaa! That is one freakin awesome collection.


----------



## stogie4u4me

My desktop. Hope to add some more soon. 
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/dburchett/desktophumi1.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/dburchett/desktophumi2.jpg


----------



## doctorcue

Great pictures everyone! Lots of nice selections!


----------



## RPB67

This is such a nice thread.

Great collections guys !


----------



## gegtik

my start


----------



## dayplanner

I got a problematic run of the Trivolis.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

Love this thread. 

I wish I had some of your humidors...smokes included of course.:ss


----------



## avo_addict

wilblake said:


> I got a problematic run of the Trivolis.


You're not alone, bud  I got the same problem with my Trivoli. I dig the complete Siglo Lines, btw. Very nice collection.


----------



## johnnybot3000

This thread is great. I find myself going through it over and over again. Every humidor and collection here is unique and awesome :tu Here are some pictures of mine. It is my first one and a gift from my girlfriend a couple weeks ago.


----------



## deslni01

Heliofire said:


> Humidor #6


I was really impressed (and jealous...) after I saw your first humidor. Then even more so after the second. And so on, and so forth, gaining levels of jealousy with each successive humidor all the way until your last (maybe? probably not :tu) humidor and I must say..my jealousy notch is at about level 95! All of those smokes look amazing! I need a list so I can try them in the future after I graduate from college!

Great pictures to look at!


----------



## chibnkr

Older pics. The MXT Plus is about three or four boxes deep on each shelf. Both humis are full to the gills, now. Need more room!


----------



## avo_addict

chibnkr said:


> Older pics. Both humis are full to the gills, now. Need more room!


:dr :dr :dr Awesome collection! It is really worth turning my screen 90 degrees to see them.


----------



## johnnybot3000

Thats definitely a full house :ss


----------



## Smoked

Warning: This thread may cause spontaneous masturbation.


----------



## chibnkr

avo_addict said:


> :dr :dr :dr Awesome collection! It is really worth turning my screen 90 degrees to see them.


Thanks! There is actually another shelf of boxes on the bottom of the MXT Plus that you can't see (it is obstructed by the second-from-the-bottom pull-out shelf that is extended)... I think that it is a sickness, LOL!


----------



## Pete

stogie4u4me said:


> My desktop. Hope to add some more soon.
> http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/dburchett/desktophumi1.jpg
> http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/dburchett/desktophumi2.jpg


Some nice hidden treasures in there... :dr


----------



## Pete

chibnkr said:


> Thanks! There is actually another shelf of boxes on the bottom of the MXT Plus that you can't see (it is obstructed by the second-from-the-bottom pull-out shelf that is extended)... I think that it is a sickness, LOL!


I am jealous...very, very, jealous... :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## shaggy

well here are my humble hummis....
i got this on on here from RJT....great deal and i love it


this one is an ebay find


this was my first one i overpaid for at a local b&m


and lastly one i got with a sampler 


thanks to all the great gorillas on here for helpin me fill these up

cheers 
mike
:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Mind if i dive in Mike? :dr


----------



## shaggy

68TriShield said:


> Mind if i dive in Mike? :dr


as per usual,,,,any gorilla is welcome in my hummis
:tu


----------



## mtb996

I am so jealous of all the awesome cabinets in here. Here's my humble 2 desktops and a cooler.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Mmmm.....Bolivar PC's :dr :dr


----------



## avo_addict

Nice collection. MMMmm..are there any anejos and opus left in the two boxes?


----------



## newcigarz

Bored today so i took some "State of the Humi" pics.

The singles drawer is shaping up nicely. Hmmm looks like some empty space in the upper left corner. Should be filled soon!










The cabinet fills up quick too. I do have room for the new NC's that are moving in next week though!


----------



## avo_addict

newcigarz said:


> Bored today so i took some "State of the Humi" pics.
> 
> The singles drawer is shaping up nicely. Hmmm looks like some empty space in the upper left corner. Should be filled soon!
> 
> The cabinet fills up quick too. I do have room for the new NC's that are moving in next week though!


You have a great collection, bro. :dr


----------



## eriksson20

yet again i am envious of your collections, dont have means to acquire myself... Enjoy your range!

miker


----------



## newcigarz

chibnkr said:


> Older pics. The MXT Plus is about three or four boxes deep on each shelf. Both humis are full to the gills, now. Need more room!


Your collection is amazing. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## RobinCoppell

wilblake said:


> I got a problematic run of the Trivolis.


I love the Siglo I through VI, that's cool.


----------



## havana_lover

^^ I have that same weather station haha^^


----------



## eriksson20

oh god you are making my mouth watering here 

miker


----------



## RPB67

Nice set up wilblake....:tu


----------



## JCK

I updated my humidors today with the arrival of a new cabinet.

My desktop has been re-dedicated.

Top Tray.










Bottom










Just emptied the coolerdor into my new Montegue Cabinet.. wooo hooo. go me... hah. I've got plans for a glass top piece in the makings. I'll post those pics when it's done.

I like this space for more loose sticks. I feel like I can find what I'm looking for now without digging through too much.

Love the box storage space.


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> Bored today so i took some "State of the Humi" pics.
> 
> The singles drawer is shaping up nicely. Hmmm looks like some empty space in the upper left corner. Should be filled soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinet fills up quick too. I do have room for the new NC's that are moving in next week though!


That is definately a tasty looking setup. Like the top tray setup !


----------



## newcigarz

Sweet Set-up Ji!


----------



## limdull

such nice setups :dr


----------



## daniel2001

I need to buy a proper humidor.


----------



## mdorroh

Khubli that is AWESOME! That is my dream humi :ss

Looks great!


----------



## chibnkr

newcigarz said:


> Your collection is amazing. :dr :dr :dr


Thanks! But as Dave, Tom, Sean, Gerry, and Freddy can attest - I am totally out of room! I guess that I just need to start smoking more.


----------



## ttours

chibnkr said:


> Thanks! But as Dave, Tom, Sean, Gerry, and Freddy can attest - I am totally out of room! I guess that I just need to start smoking more.


but you posses great organizational skills. Please post more pics anytime

TT:cb


----------



## audio1der

The humi, the stash


----------



## RHNewfie

That's an amazing humi khubli!


----------



## Kimyounil

WOW, that is a sweet looking stash audio1der! Is that a modified minifridge?


----------



## JAG

djmoniz said:


> Let's try this again...had to get a different image hoster. Here's my current stash.
> 
> -Dion


Like Borat would say, niiiiccceeee :tu


----------



## doctorcue

Very nice setup DJ! All those Padrons look so damn tasty!

I too need a bigger humi.


----------



## ahova1906

:ss here's my baby


----------



## ahova1906

my humi cont


----------



## shaerza

ahova1906 said:


> my humi cont


Thats is one awesome humidor.


----------



## tzaddi

ahova1906 said:


> my humi cont


Awesome Pyramid Power!!! What is the capcity and how I where do I get one for myself?

I may be teased about this but...in the 70's a friend and I made and sold meditation pyramids. I still have and use a pryamid generator that I bought in the 70's. Without going into the physics involved...I love the aesthetics.

Thanks for sharing. :tu

-Richard


----------



## Addiction

I was thinking now that I have like ten boxes it might be time to show mine off. But given how nicely stocked you guys are you are probably ashamed to be seen with me.


----------



## discdog

Here's a pic of mine, hopefully to be finished this weekend. 




The rest of my moulding arrived today, then install the shelving & try to organize.


----------



## JCK

Bob, I can't wait to see the finished room .. I can only dream of a walk-in.


----------



## discdog

khubli said:


> Bob, I can't wait to see the finished room .. I can only dream of a walk-in.


Did I do something wrong? I can see the pic.


----------



## Golfman

discdog said:


> Here's a pic of mine, hopefully to be finished this weekend.
> 
> The rest of my moulding arrived today, then install the shelving & try to organize.


Is that a walk in humidor?

are you serious?


----------



## discdog

Golfman said:


> Is that a walk in humidor?
> 
> are you serious?


Yes and YES! Some people slide down the slope. I was greased and rocket propelled.


----------



## tzaddi

I bet you could put a cot in there. :dr

Nice!


----------



## discdog

This is one of my favorite things in the room, not counting the cigars of course. 


Theres enough room now, but that will change too.


----------



## JCK

Ahh man.. Bob I was hoping to see all the shelves up laden with golden goodies ! The room is looking fantastic.. I just noticed the sliding doors. It's looking awesome !


----------



## CrazyFool

and ill bet if he pisses off the Mrs he'll have to!!!



tzaddi said:


> I bet you could put a cot in there. :dr
> 
> Nice!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Round 1


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Round 2


----------



## screwbag

:ss

well mine has filled up more lately....but here is what I've got pictures of...I also now have a digi hygro, and better containers for my beads...


----------



## badmonkey

My humble humidor..:ss


----------



## Pete

badmonkey said:


> My humble humidor..:ss


Looks like some nice ones in there!


----------



## ahova1906

this is the best non pron set of pics of allllllllll time:dr


----------



## shaerza

[No message]


----------



## gefell

[No message]


----------



## JCK

Lookin good Steven. Did you get a chance to make it to Highland Cigar while you were in Atlanta ?


----------



## Bullybreed

*Heres a few pics of the small stash I have nothen to fancy*


----------



## Bullybreed

Bullybreed said:


> *Heres a few pics of the small stash I have nothen to fancy*


continued


----------



## cryinlicks

My Padron Anny humidor


----------



## Mark THS

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


:dr:dr Good day, sir. Outstanding!


----------



## Tuxguy

:tpd: Holy SHAT


----------



## Tuxguy

Bullybreed said:


> *Heres a few pics of the small stash I have nothen to fancy*


Take it you like Gurkha


----------



## SmokinApe

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


Good Lord!


----------



## duckmanco

wow, that Padron Anni Humi is awesome. I am working up the courage to pick up a box of the principe's in maduro, but I see that ship has sailed for you long ago. Way to do it right!


----------



## JCK

that is one beautifully arranged Padron Anni Humi. !!


----------



## cman78

It's no closet


----------



## gefell

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


HS NICE COLLECTION !


----------



## DBall

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


Holy crap. You're kidding, right?


----------



## Moosecakes

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


Sweet Jesus, my jaw dropped and drool ran out the corners of my mouth. :dr How much, might I ask, did this beauty run you?

*ashamed to post my humi with 2 sticks in it :hn*

Every humi in this thread makes me jealous, congrats to everyone for getting these massive collections :ss

- Tyler


----------



## RPB67

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


Man, I never knew Boston had so many Padrons...........:tu:tu

I wonder if Trishield has seen this yet..........:ss


----------



## rottenzombie

here's mine...


----------



## JDO

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


holy *$&@*(#&@([email protected]!#!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaycarla

Moosecakes said:


> Sweet Jesus, my jaw dropped and drool ran out the corners of my mouth. :dr How much, might I ask, did this beauty run you?
> 
> *ashamed to post my humi with 2 sticks in it :hn*
> 
> Every humi in this thread makes me jealous, congrats to everyone for getting these massive collections :ss
> 
> - Tyler


Hey, when was it ok to start putting Photoshop Images on here??

Holy Crap, that might be the sexiest thing I have ever seen. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Infin1ty

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


Somebody knows what they like!


----------



## stevieray

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


geez...no wonder these are in short supply in the North East.......


----------



## cigar sergeant

My Opus X Humidor. It's all Opus baby!


----------



## DBall

seriously... you guys are kidding right. I've never even _seen_ an Opus X firsthand and you have a curio cabinet full of em? :tu

Very nice, man...

:ss


----------



## cigar sergeant

DBall said:


> seriously... you guys are kidding right. I've never even _seen_ an Opus X firsthand and you have a curio cabinet full of em? :tu
> 
> Very nice, man...
> 
> :ss


Persistance my fellow brother. I'm always on the look out at retailers to pick up some Opus. ANd believe me I do smoke em too!


----------



## Infin1ty

DBall said:


> seriously... you guys are kidding right. I've never even _seen_ an Opus X firsthand and you have a curio cabinet full of em? :tu
> 
> Very nice, man...
> 
> :ss


:tpd:


----------



## Seanohue

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


Hmmmm, maybe just a guess, but you like Padron Annys!


----------



## mdorroh

Those are amazing guys! Thanks for posting the pics :ss


----------



## cman78

cigar sergeant said:


> My Opus X Humidor. It's all Opus baby!


Doth my eyes deceive me or is that a DCM in drawer # 1? or am I missing something here?


----------



## scoutmaster022

Seanohue said:


> Hmmmm, maybe just a guess, but you like Padron Annys!


I know I love those dang things :ss


----------



## Even Steven

Wow, all your sticks look amazing!


----------



## Kngof9ex

just out of curiosity how many padrons is that?


----------



## Fresh50




----------



## Fresh50




----------



## Made in Dade

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


showoff :dr


----------



## ATLHARP

Infin1ty said:


> Somebody knows what they like!


If Carlos (Blueface) had his wish, that is what his humi would look like. 

ATL


----------



## Goethe

cryinlicks said:


> My Padron Anny humidor


Damn, I see someone finally found what lies at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Debob

very nice pics bro's


----------



## Bullybreed

Fresh50 said:


>


Finaly a change of scenery..Very nice!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

I NEED A DIGITAL CAMERA


I WANNA PLAY


B


----------



## Cheeto

Well here's my humidor, it's the only yellow one I've ever seen. And I don't exactly consider that a good thing. It's cheap, doesn't work very well, and doesn't hold too many sticks. But come on, it's what's inside the humidor that counts...










Ok, Ok, give me a break. 4th of July was two days ago so me and my buddies celebrated by lighting up my best smokes. The ones left are either quick buys from my local grocery store's humidor, gas station monstrosities(more on that later), or local boutique cigars I have yet to try.









I really enjoy Romeo Y Julietas. My first cigar was a RyJ. The one in the tube I saw at my grocery store and thought I'd just keep it in my humidor for awhile. The other a friend brought back from his sailing trip to the British virgin islands.

That whole section of petite, cello wrapped cigars in my humidor is dedicated to drunken late night visits to the gas station. Most are Havana Honey's I've been keeping for over 3 months; simply because I'm afraid to smoke them. Now the cigar you see below is one of a kind. I pride myself in having tried just about every kind of gas station smoke available. So when I see one I've never tried before, I buy it. Found this one at some small Alabama gas station 15 minutes from the interstate. It's called a Prime Time strawberry flavored little cigar. _And it has a filter_. Bad smokes serve the purpose of letting one truly appreciate the good smokes just that much more. Don't know when I'll light up this bastard child of a cigar, but I"ll be sure to give a review :r


----------



## newcigarz

Cheeto said:


> It's called a Prime Time strawberry flavored little cigar.


You may just want to keep that seperate from your good smokes. Just my opinion. :ss


----------



## Bullybreed

Cheeto said:


> Well here's my humidor, it's the only yellow one I've ever seen. And I don't exactly consider that a good thing. It's cheap, doesn't work very well, and doesn't hold too many sticks. But come on, it's what's inside the humidor that counts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Ok, give me a break. 4th of July was two days ago so me and my buddies celebrated by lighting up my best smokes. The ones left are either quick buys from my local grocery store's humidor, gas station monstrosities(more on that later), or local boutique cigars I have yet to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy Romeo Y Julietas. My first cigar was a RyJ. The one in the tube I saw at my grocery store and thought I'd just keep it in my humidor for awhile. The other a friend brought back from his sailing trip to the British virgin islands.
> 
> That whole section of petite, cello wrapped cigars in my humidor is dedicated to drunken late night visits to the gas station. Most are Havana Honey's I've been keeping for over 3 months; simply because I'm afraid to smoke them. Now the cigar you see below is one of a kind. I pride myself in having tried just about every kind of gas station smoke available. So when I see one I've never tried before, I buy it. Found this one at some small Alabama gas station 15 minutes from the interstate. It's called a Prime Time strawberry flavored little cigar. _And it has a filter_. Bad smokes serve the purpose of letting one truly appreciate the good smokes just that much more. Don't know when I'll light up this bastard child of a cigar, but I"ll be sure to give a review :r


LMAO..I respect that!


----------



## cryinlicks

Kngof9ex said:


> just out of curiosity how many padrons is that?


about 300


----------



## JDO

cryinlicks said:


> about 300


<-------- *TOTALLY UTTERLY COMPLETELY JEALOUS*


----------



## Infin1ty

cryinlicks said:


> about 300


How about shooting a few of those my way :tu :ss


----------



## avo_addict

Let me know when you get bored with those Padrons


----------



## Blueface

I am certainly jealous of Mikey's Padron collection.
That is impressive indeed.
My Padron collection presently is limited to what the Opus X box on the top left holds.
The good stuff is in the back.

Here is my latest version of my ever changing humi.


----------



## Mark THS

Beautiful humidor, Blueface :tu


----------



## avo_addict

Blueface said:


> I am certainly jealous of Mikey's Padron collection.
> That is impressive indeed.
> My Padron collection presently is limited to what the Opus X box on the top left holds.
> The good stuff is in the back.
> 
> Here is my latest version of my ever changing humi.


Your stash is very impressive, Carlos :dr


----------



## dayplanner

Blueface said:


> I am certainly jealous of Mikey's Padron collection.
> That is impressive indeed.
> My Padron collection presently is limited to what the Opus X box on the top left holds.
> The good stuff is in the back.


Looks awesome. Which model Aristocrat is that? End table? or Mini? Or am I getting them all mixed up?


----------



## jmcrawf1

carlos do you smoke habanos?? :r:r


----------



## DennisP

Here's my new one.


----------



## newcigarz

avo_addict said:


> Your stash is very impressive, Carlos :dr


:tpd: quite the selection!


----------



## Avyer

My Newbie stash.. 

The box:


Open:

Getting a bit full.

Spilled out:


----------



## BigGreg

well Ive got nothing special since the fourth just passed and I smoked most of the good stuff and gave away a bunch.. This is what the humi looks like at the moment.. its kind of depressing. Im desperatly in need of some restocking. Hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## newcigarz

BigGreg said:


>


You got some quality smokes in there! 100 Anos :tu


----------



## newcigarz

I'm due for some changes soon, both in and out  SO i thought i would 
document the state of the "Humi" right now.

As always click for bigger pics!

Cabinet singles drawer


Cabinet main


Desktop. a Few more below the tray.


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

newcigarz said:


> I'm due for some changes soon, both in and out  SO i thought i would
> document the state of the "Humi" right now.
> 
> As always click for bigger pics!
> 
> Cabinet singles drawer
> 
> 
> Cabinet main
> 
> 
> Desktop. a Few more below the tray.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Great looking humidors, Tony.
:tu


----------



## Blueface

Mark THS said:


> Beautiful humidor, Blueface :tu





avo_addict said:


> Your stash is very impressive, Carlos :dr





wilblake said:


> Looks awesome. Which model Aristocrat is that? End table? or Mini? Or am I getting them all mixed up?





jmcrawf1 said:


> carlos do you smoke habanos?? :r:r





newcigarz said:


> :tpd: quite the selection!


Thanks guys.

That is the regular Aristocrat with the set and forget system.

Na, I don't smoke them. Those came from a friend of a friend who knows a friend that had a friend that was sleeping with the sister of the cousin of the manager of the factory.............LOL


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> I am certainly jealous of Mikey's Padron collection.
> That is impressive indeed.
> My Padron collection presently is limited to what the Opus X box on the top left holds.
> The good stuff is in the back.
> 
> Here is my latest version of my ever changing humi.


Ah Dios mio que tengo un chubby:r Very nice:tu


----------



## floydpink

Wow Carlos,

Where were you in 86 when I was in college in Boca? I woulda loved to have known ya.


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> I am certainly jealous of Mikey's Padron collection.
> That is impressive indeed.
> My Padron collection presently is limited to what the Opus X box on the top left holds.
> The good stuff is in the back.
> 
> Here is my latest version of my ever changing humi.


So, the next Florida herf is at your house ??

Excellent collection there Carlos !!:tu


----------



## floydpink

I'm extremely humbled and embarassed to even show my hand, but you gotta walk before you can run


----------



## jpa0741

floydpink said:


> I'm extremely humbled and embarassed to even show my hand, but you gotta walk before you can run


Nothing to be embarassed about there! Nice stash.:ss


----------



## Moosie

jpa0741 said:


> Nothing to be embarassed about there! Nice stash.:ss


:tpd:


----------



## Seanohue

Ok, time for some pics of my new humi and my cooler.

Top shelf: Pepins



Second shelf: Fuentes and single CCs



Abyss: 5 cedar trays with various other smokes



Cooler:


----------



## JCK

Excellent photos Sean.. what a great looking collection.


----------



## cman78

Me likey the Onyx. Nice looking collection Sean


----------



## FriendlyFire

I'm new to cigars, with an amount like this I think I'm a looser


----------



## JCK

cman78 said:


> Me likey the Onyx. Nice looking collection Sean


Me likey the Upmann Mag 46 next to the Onyx, and perhaps even the box next to the Upmann, but it's hard to tell with the fan sitting in the middle of it.


----------



## JCK

Jack said:


> I'm new to cigars, with an amount like this I think I'm a looser


no such thing jack.. everyone get's their start somewhere. You're ahead of the game if you ask me.. Just look at all that cooler space you've got in front of you !!!!

Those are some tasty looking smokes you have in there.

Ji


----------



## FriendlyFire

I guess this place is a support group after all  
You realy made me feel good

Thanks
Jack



khubli said:


> no such thing jack.. everyone get's their start somewhere. You're ahead of the game if you ask me.. Just look at all that cooler space you've got in front of you !!!!
> 
> Those are some tasty looking smokes you have in there.
> 
> Ji


----------



## Seanohue

Jack said:


> I'm new to cigars, with an amount like this I think I'm a looser


Not at all Jack! Our wallets wish we were still at your stage  Nice collection!


----------



## yamaha6000

Well, heres mine, Im new so gimme a break! Sorry, but I cant figure out how to attach more than one thumbnail, so I guess all you get to see is my top layer!:sb


----------



## papajohn67

You guys are so darn neat and organized. My wife pulled out the drawer in the Humi the other day and said what a mess.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This thread is dangerous. Makes me want to visit the devil site! :ss


----------



## DamnU

Jack said:


> I'm new to cigars, with an amount like this I think I'm a looser


Gotta start somewhere. At least you've got nice smokes. Remember, quality, not quantity! You're doin' fine.


----------



## DamnU

Here are my two kinda small humis. One is a 25-er that a friend gave me and the other holds fifty that I just bought two weeks ago.

Small one has all my Natural Roots. Since they've got a sweet smell & taste, I figured I should keep 'em separate. The larger one has a mixture, including my recent purchase of a box of Oliva MB 3's.


----------



## newcigarz

DamnU said:


> recent purchase of a box of Oliva MB 3's.


I like those MB's :ss


----------



## JCK

yamaha6000 said:


> Well, heres mine, Im new so gimme a break! Sorry, but I cant figure out how to attach more than one thumbnail, so I guess all you get to see is my top layer!:sb


those are some tasty dark maduros you got there !


----------



## JCK

papajohn67 said:


> You guys are so darn neat and organized. My wife pulled out the drawer in the Humi the other day and said what a mess.


Papajohn, you're not alone in this.. that's about how my singles drawer looks.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Seanohue said:


> Ok, time for some pics of my new humi and my cooler.
> 
> Top shelf: Pepins
> 
> 
> 
> Second shelf: Fuentes and single CCs
> 
> 
> 
> Abyss: 5 cedar trays with various other smokes
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler:


sean you're gonna need the extra space around those trays sooner than later :ss


----------



## BroNeilson

Heres some pics, and yes I have no photography skillz, I'll get some better ones later but for now:
http://m.domaindlx.com/broneilson/Pics 151.JPG
http://m.domaindlx.com/broneilson/Pics 161.JPG


----------



## Seanohue

jmcrawf1 said:


> sean you're gonna need the extra space around those trays sooner than later :ss


Yea I know, I've made plans to build custom trays. I just keep forgetting to order the cedar


----------



## Jbailey

yamaha6000 said:


> Well, heres mine, Im new so gimme a break! Sorry, but I cant figure out how to attach more than one thumbnail, so I guess all you get to see is my top layer!:sb


I think I have an idea what yamaha6000 likes.


----------



## drawfour

Seanohue said:


> Yea I know, I've made plans to build custom trays. I just keep forgetting to order the cedar


Well, this is your reminder. ORDER THE SPANISH CEDAR!

BTW, your location says "Terre Haute (in Aug)". What are you moving to Terre Haute for? School, I assume?


----------



## ArturoFuente

Here are photos of my Humi. I work in an aircraft cabinet shop. The shell is built out of scrap 1/2" fiberglass honeycomb. The veneer is from Air Force One. (I was helping with a re-veneer job on cabinetry for AF1 and kept some of the old scraps that we removed.) The plated parts are all outdated throw aways from work.

I lined the box with 1/4" Spanish Cedar. For humidification, I am using 2 - .5oz Heartfelt Humidity Tubes. The hygro is a Visol external mount LCD Hygrometer.

I found a Air Force 1 medallion and inset it into the lid.


----------



## VincenteFox

Now _that's_ a true custom job. Very nice work. :tu


----------



## eriksson20

that is extremely beautiful work

congratulations


----------



## newcigarz

ArturoFuente said:


> Here are photos of my Humi. I work in an aircraft cabinet shop.


Nice work. :ss


----------



## yamaha6000

Wow, that thing is amazing.


----------



## Mark THS

newcigarz said:


> Nice work. :ss


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Seanohue

drawfour said:


> Well, this is your reminder. ORDER THE SPANISH CEDAR!
> 
> BTW, your location says "Terre Haute (in Aug)". What are you moving to Terre Haute for? School, I assume?


I ordered it Friday 

Yep, I'm going to Rose-Hulman for electrical engineering.


----------



## Dukeuni

ArturoFuente said:


> Here are photos of my Humi. I work in an aircraft cabinet shop. The shell is built out of scrap 1/2" fiberglass honeycomb. The veneer is from Air Force One.


That is amazing. I mean, how much I would give to have something like that. I never thought about building my own humi, but with those kinds of supplies, it sounds like a great idea. No-one has a humi like that, not even the president!

Now that I think of it, I have a friend who installs hardwood floors in many high end houses around here. He made my wife and I a amazing table with some scrap wood he had around. Amazing heavy table, lots of details. Makes me wonder what he could do with a large humi.... I shall have to talk with him..


----------



## ArturoFuente

Thanks for all the good words.

I am in the process of building a 2nd humidor. This one will have the same hydration system and the same external hygro. It is a bit bigger and a bit deeper than the AF1 humidor. I am also going to install a glass top in it. I will take some photos of it tomorrow and post them tomorrow evening after I get home from work.


----------



## drawfour

Seanohue said:


> I ordered it Friday
> 
> Yep, I'm going to Rose-Hulman for electrical engineering.


Glad to know you took my reminder seriously. 

I graduated from Rose-Hulman in 1999, computer science major. Congrats on getting into Rose -- it's a great school!


----------



## Moosie

Mark THS said:


> :tpd::tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## webjunkie

Hate to show my pitifully small humidor after seeing the awe inspiring collections you guys have, but here it is.










Obviously a bit more rearranged for a picture, but yup, that's it in all its lack of glory.


----------



## pnoon

webjunkie said:


> Hate to show my pitifully small humidor after seeing the awe inspiring collections you guys have, but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a bit more rearranged for a picture, but yup, that's it in all its lack of glory.


I sincerely hope you are not storing the Acids and other flavored cigars with all the others. If you do, very soon, all your smokes will take on the flavors. Flavored cigars should always be stored separately.


----------



## webjunkie

They're being stored there for the moment. I've got more space on the way (any day now, been watching my driveway like a hawk, but ups doesn't seem to come any faster) and then this small box will pretty much just contain the few acids I like to have around.


----------



## clampdown

webjunkie said:


> They're being stored there for the moment. I've got more space on the way (any day now, been watching my driveway like a hawk, but ups doesn't seem to come any faster) and then this small box will pretty much just contain the few acids I like to have around.


Hurry and get them out, put them in a zipplock or something, no use in ruining all your cigars and humi for a few Acids.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

By the way.
Nice Humidor and sticks.......Alas I do not care for the flavored ones.

Your Humi is fine.....If you stay in the jungle you will need 20 of those things though.

Good luck on the slide

B:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

I would get the flavors out, those Onyx are awesome!



webjunkie said:


> Hate to show my pitifully small humidor after seeing the awe inspiring collections you guys have, but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a bit more rearranged for a picture, but yup, that's it in all its lack of glory.


----------



## stevieray

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> If you stay in the jungle you will need 20 of those things though.


or a nice cabinet


----------



## Seanohue

drawfour said:


> Glad to know you took my reminder seriously.
> 
> I graduated from Rose-Hulman in 1999, computer science major. Congrats on getting into Rose -- it's a great school!


Nice, the first R-HIT alum I've ever met  Thanks, I can't wait to get up there (well, I can wait a little bit; need just a bit more summer).


----------



## kyee

Here's some pictures of mine. The interior pictures are purposely blurred, just in case...

The largest temperature controlled cabinet that was listed on the Aristocrat website (at the time of order) was the Mxt-4874 , which measured 52" wide x 74" high x 26.5" deep with crown. After speaking with Bob Staebell, he mentioned that he was working on a new larger cabinet based on this design, dubbed the 4884, which was 84" high, same width as depth as the 4874. I decided to go with this model, but to increase the dimensions even more. I bumped the depth to 32" (vs. 26.5), so the final dimensions were 52" wide x 84" high x 32" . I also added 2 more cooling units to the base 4 units, for a total of 6 coolers. There are 4 humidifying elements included, as well as numerous mini-fans to circulate the air within. These pictures were taken a few months ago. The only problem with it? It's now full.


----------



## RHNewfie

Holy Cow!


----------



## gefell

Wow, thats a nice looking humi and nice collection of Cigars !


----------



## Tuxguy

:dr amazing collection you have there, and I dig the office in the garage


----------



## dayplanner

Good lord, you could run an LCDH out of your garage!

Is there any particular reason as to why you have it out there, or is it too big to get in the house? I wouldn't want such an expensive piece of furniture in a garage.


----------



## Alyks

kyee said:


> These pictures were taken a few months ago. The only problem with it? It's now full.


That's not really a BAD problem to have. But if it's keeping you awake at night, I'll do you a favor and take a few boxes off your hands. :ss


----------



## Seanohue

I think I crapped my pants......


----------



## havana_lover

Seanohue said:


> I think I crapped my pants......


:tpd:

that is unreal..


----------



## jquirit

That setup is amazing. I cannot imagine the amount of cigars you have stored up there. That'd be *lifetimes* of cigars to savor in my case.


----------



## auradefect

Every single time I look in this thread I am blown away. You guys make me jealous.


----------



## maddman

kyee will you adapt me?


----------



## doctorcue

OMG! That is absolute bad-ass right there! I aspire to reach that level of collection and storage. Congrats on all your success!


----------



## eriksson20

i think i just peed my pants... ... ...


----------



## rgordin

So where do you live? Looks like you could throw a party for all of us and still have more cigars than I have ever smoked. 

Both the humidor and the collection are mind-bending.

Congratulations.

BTW, doesn't it hurt a little bit to have to keep the Aristorcrat in the basement?


----------



## mosesbotbol

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine. The interior pictures are purposely blurred, just in case...


Very nice. You must be a good guy to hang out with!


----------



## Scimmia

rgordin said:


> BTW, doesn't it hurt a little bit to have to keep the Aristorcrat in the basement?


That's a garage, I believe!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I'm not going to lie... that's one of the coolest things I have EVER seen!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Seanohue said:


> I think I crapped my pants......


:dr I messed my keyboard. Kyee, you win.


----------



## kyee

It's in the garage because it's just too damn big to put in the house. My wife would have a fit if I tried to bring it in. Besides, it's too to big to fit thru the doorway anyway. Having it in the garage also helps to keep it cool even more. My garage is insulated, so it helps to keep the temps down. Even so, I can hear the cooling units chugging away now that we're in the middle of summer. 

I do have my office in the garage, and it's nice to be able to open up the humi, figure out what I want to smoke, then get down to work on the computer. easy to keep it ventilated too, just crack the garage door open a little, open up the side door that's next to my desk, and voila - instant airflow that sucks all that smoke right out. thanks for all the comments, this is indeed an addictive hobby we're in! :ss

I live in the CA Bay Area, and while it doesn't get scorching hot here (San Fran area), it does hit 90 on occasion. I like to keep my babies nice and cool at 65 degrees.


----------



## Hank

WOW!! That is all i can say, good for you kyee, nice collection :tu


----------



## newcigarz

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine.


Nice looking Unit Full of great smokes. Quick question Re: the garage. Any possibilty of fumes seeping into the unit over time? Just Curious.


----------



## kyee

I had that same question the day it arrived. I talked to Bob about that. The Peltier cooling units do not exchange air from the outside to the inside. The cooling effect is only on the inside portion of the "fins", there's no air exchange. The seals on the doors are all very tight. When I do smoke in the garage, it's only with the doors on both sides open, so the smoke never lingers. If it's a large group of us, then we go into the backyard to smoke. Good question!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

kyee said:


> I had that same question the day it arrived. I talked to Bob about that. The Peltier cooling units do not exchange air from the outside to the inside. The cooling effect is only on the inside portion of the "fins", there's no air exchange. The seals on the doors are all very tight. When I do smoke in the garage, it's only with the doors on both sides open, so the smoke never lingers. If it's a large group of us, then we go into the backyard to smoke. Good question!:tu


Well that's good to know. I know a lot of garages have lingering exhaust smells and such. Wouldn't want those to get to your great collection! :ss


----------



## DBall

kyee....

Best. Collection. Ever.

Thanks for bursting my retinas.


----------



## cman78

Kyee as I type here and now I promise I will never give Addiction a hard time ever again.


----------



## clampdown

cman78 said:


> Kyee as I type here and now I promise I will never give Addiction a hard time ever again.


Addiction who? :r


----------



## rgordin

Scimmia said:


> That's a garage, I believe!


Oh, yeah. I see the door tracks. Still . . its a shame to have to keep it there. I ordered an Aristocrat (about 1/1000 the size of this one) and regrettably will have to keep it in the (finished) basement for now.


----------



## dannyboy

Well as unimpressive as my humidor might be in comparison to kyee's I thought I would post a pick anyway. The first is with is all loaded up, the second is everything in there. I know, its not much, but hey, I have only been at this for a month!! My next plans are for some cedar trays to help me organize it and then a few boxes and cabs from the dark side that I am saving up for...only a month or two until I can pull the trigger on those:ss


----------



## yamaha6000

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine.


Holy...You've got more cigars than most B&Ms!


----------



## Goethe

ArturoFuente said:


> Here are photos of my Humi. I work in an aircraft cabinet shop. The shell is built out of scrap 1/2" fiberglass honeycomb. The veneer is from Air Force One. (I was helping with a re-veneer job on cabinetry for AF1 and kept some of the old scraps that we removed.) The plated parts are all outdated throw aways from work.
> 
> I lined the box with 1/4" Spanish Cedar. For humidification, I am using 2 - .5oz Heartfelt Humidity Tubes. The hygro is a Visol external mount LCD Hygrometer.
> 
> I found a Air Force 1 medallion and inset it into the lid.


Fantastic work. One of the best humidors I've seen.

If only I'd paid attention in woodshop. :hn


----------



## Irons

Finally got some digital pictures taken.

The $40 box:



Don't mind the sticks yet. Look at that contruction:



BOTL Provided (I know the temp is high but there isn't much I can do about that right now):



Purchased (that OSG is from DBall):


----------



## drawfour

Seanohue said:


> Nice, the first R-HIT alum I've ever met  Thanks, I can't wait to get up there (well, I can wait a little bit; need just a bit more summer).


Hehehe. We always need more summer.  What kind of laptop are they making you guys buy this time around?


----------



## Seanohue

drawfour said:


> Hehehe. We always need more summer.  What kind of laptop are they making you guys buy this time around?


Its pretty nice, is an HP NW8440 workstation. $2,800 for it though.


----------



## Smoked

kyee said:


> It's in the garage because it's just too damn big to put in the house. My wife would have a fit if I tried to bring it in. Besides, it's too to big to fit thru the doorway anyway. Having it in the garage also helps to keep it cool even more. My garage is insulated, so it helps to keep the temps down. Even so, I can hear the cooling units chugging away now that we're in the middle of summer.
> 
> I do have my office in the garage, and it's nice to be able to open up the humi, figure out what I want to smoke, then get down to work on the computer. easy to keep it ventilated too, just crack the garage door open a little, open up the side door that's next to my desk, and voila - instant airflow that sucks all that smoke right out. thanks for all the comments, this is indeed an addictive hobby we're in! :ss
> 
> I live in the CA Bay Area, and while it doesn't get scorching hot here (San Fran area), it does hit 90 on occasion. I like to keep my babies nice and cool at 65 degrees.


How do you decide what to smoke? I would be standing there for hours trying to figure it out.


----------



## kyee

Yes, making a decision is difficult sometimes. At least I'm glad I'm able to smoke something with some decent age on it now.


----------



## drawfour

Seanohue said:


> Its pretty nice, is an HP NW8440 workstation. $2,800 for it though.


That's it? Shee-ooot, you kids got it easy these days. My freshman year was 1995 -- the first year they adopted a laptop program. The "base" unit was a 486DX4-75, 300MB hard drive. $3250. I got two upgrades -- 486DX4-100 processor and 800MB hard drive. That was another $750. $4G in all.

Ah, the memories.


----------



## ArturoFuente

As promised (and only a couple of days late) here are the photos of the new humidor that I am constructing. It is made of 1/4" fibergalss honeycomb panel and will eventually be covered in birdseye maple veneer and lined with 1/4" spanish cedar. It will also have a see through top.


----------



## tzaddi

ArturoFuente said:


> As promised (and only a couple of days late) here are the photos of the new humidor that I am constructing. It is made of 1/4" fibergalss honeycomb panel and will eventually be covered in birdseye maple veneer and lined with 1/4" spanish cedar. It will also have a see through top.


Wow, that is some very cool construction technique. Thanks for sharing and educating.


----------



## Tour De Cigar

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine. The interior pictures are purposely blurred, just in case...
> 
> The largest temperature controlled cabinet that was listed on the Aristocrat website (at the time of order) was the Mxt-4874 , which measured 52" wide x 74" high x 26.5" deep with crown. After speaking with Bob Staebell, he mentioned that he was working on a new larger cabinet based on this design, dubbed the 4884, which was 84" high, same width as depth as the 4874. I decided to go with this model, but to increase the dimensions even more. I bumped the depth to 32" (vs. 26.5), so the final dimensions were 52" wide x 84" high x 32" . I also added 2 more cooling units to the base 4 units, for a total of 6 coolers. There are 4 humidifying elements included, as well as numerous mini-fans to circulate the air within. These pictures were taken a few months ago. The only problem with it? It's now full.


wow.. you are a little B&m....


----------



## Mister Moo

ArturoFuente said:


> As promised (and only a couple of days late) here are the photos of the new humidor that I am constructing. It is made of 1/4" fibergalss honeycomb panel and will eventually be covered in birdseye maple veneer and lined with 1/4" spanish cedar. It will also have a see through top.


Very cool, original work, Ar'te. Well executed. :tu


----------



## eriksson20

ArturoFuente said:


> As promised (and only a couple of days late) here are the photos of the new humidor that I am constructing. It is made of 1/4" fibergalss honeycomb panel and will eventually be covered in birdseye maple veneer and lined with 1/4" spanish cedar. It will also have a see through top.


nice start for the box. i think it is gonna look beautiful. keep us updated!

Mikko


----------



## ArturoFuente

I will post photos along the way and of the final product. I am constructing this on my lunch breaks at work. I get a 45 minute lunch each day and I spend my time working on this.


----------



## audio1der

Kyee- can we please get some clearer shots?
That is about the most amazing personal collection I've ever seen. Glorious!


----------



## kyee

audio1der said:


> Kyee- can we please get some clearer shots?
> That is about the most amazing personal collection I've ever seen. Glorious!


Sorry, the pictures were purposely blurred due to current events...


----------



## Kidrock387

I just bought a cao gold humidor, and i can not wait to get my hands on it, heres the picture of it


----------



## Kidrock387

does anyone else have and use one of these?

Jon


----------



## JCK

Kidrock387 said:


> I just bought a cao gold humidor, and i can not wait to get my hands on it, heres the picture of it


That's a nice looking humidor. My Girlfriend likes that one alot. She wants one to use as a jewelry box. Mind if I ask where you found yours?


----------



## JCK

I took some quick pics of the Montegue after having a few months to make some purchases.. Here's the sloppy singles drawer and box storage.


----------



## RPB67

Looking realy tasty there....:ss


----------



## BigGreg

all those davidoff and pepin/tats making me :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Guest

kyee said:


> Sorry, the pictures were purposely blurred due to current events...


That is an incredible collection! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> I took some quick pics of the Montegue after having a few months to make some purchases.. Here's the sloppy singles drawer and box storage.


Looking Good Ji!


----------



## Seanohue

Very nice collection and humidors Ji! :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ




----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ




----------



## poker

The only pics I have


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Poker that is AWESOME

One day I aspire to have a set up like that.


----------



## JCK

GrtndpwrflOZ - All those sticks look really tasty !!!! 

Poker - My friend those are all the pics you would ever need. That tower looks fantastic. I like the sitting Indian as well !


----------



## Lanthor

Here is my measily supply (those LA's are Corojo's. The Perdomos are Cammies and Sungrowns, both fine cigars). Seasoning a new 100 ct. humi right now, have a cooler in waiting as well, what a slope it is.


----------



## jaycarla

poker said:


> The only pics I have












Looking good Billy Ray.......Feeling good Lewis!!!!


----------



## eriksson20

until i get my new humidor, this is what i have...




























did not have the energy to open boxes to shoe the cigars, but this IS show your HUMIDOR, right?

Mikko


----------



## stevieray

poker said:


> The only pics I have


a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## cman78

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


>


Those are beautiful Brian, nice to see your getting better at the camera. Now the question is how many of those smokes are post CS membership?:r


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

poker said:


> The only pics I have


Poker you are my hero.:dr:dr


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

cman78 said:


> Those are beautiful Brian, nice to see your getting better at the camera. Now the question is how many of those smokes are post CS membership?:r


I didn't own any cigars before CS
These are ALL from after MAy 17th. 
Well I think I actually started 2 weeks earlier and had bought a 5er of Monti Whites's....CAme with an ashtray.

This is still all new to me and I am LOVING IT.

B:ss


----------



## bigdog20

i love this kind of thread


----------



## bigdog20

audio1der said:


> The humi, the stash


what kind of cigars are those in the middle... (white box with red in the middle... you seem to have a lot of those) what are they?:ss


----------



## jpa0741

poker said:


> The only pics I have


Poker I love this humi. :tu


----------



## bigdog20

Avyer said:


> My Newbie stash..
> 
> The box:
> 
> Open:
> 
> Getting a bit full.
> 
> Spilled out:


how many stogies is that humi suppose to hold?


----------



## Avyer

bigdog20 said:


> how many stogies is that humi suppose to hold?


Advertised as 40, I can fit a bit more than that though. Cigar Tetris.


----------



## bigdog20

Avyer said:


> Advertised as 40, I can fit a bit more than that though. Cigar Tetris.


haha i hear ya


----------



## mash

Some pictures of my desktop humi, hopefully soon to be joined by an Aristocrat Plus. I love this hobby.


----------



## pinoyman

mash said:


> Some pictures of my desktop humi, hopefully soon to be joined by an Aristocrat Plus. I love this hobby.


*
That Cohiba glass top again...*


----------



## mash

pinoyman said:


> *That Cohiba glass top again...*


?bogus.


----------



## omowasu

khubli said:


> I took some quick pics of the Montegue after having a few months to make some purchases.. Here's the sloppy singles drawer and box storage.


Our humidors have a lot in common - tons of smokes from all over the globe with a whole section dedicated to Davidoff. I am impressed!

Edit: Like those Avo 22s from your trip!


----------



## pinoyman

mash said:


> ?bogus.


*
I'm sorry, yes it is.*


----------



## mash

pinoyman said:


> *I'm sorry, yes it is.*


Damn, thanks for letting me know. Got it from a friend who is pretty well-heeled and wouldn't have thought twice. Rest of them are real I know, bought at Havana House stores in Canada....
Kind of embarassing huh, snap some shots to show your humi and sticks and get some fakes in there.


----------



## JCK

omowasu said:


> Our humidors have a lot in common - tons of smokes from all over the globe with a whole section dedicated to Davidoff. I am impressed!
> 
> Edit: Like those Avo 22s from your trip!


Thanks for the kind words. I really do like those Davidoff products. !


----------



## papajohn67

Picked this humi up for a few $'s...replaced the missing hygrometer, put a latch on it. Sucker was try as a bone inside. Finally got around to getting it up and going. Tossed in some cigars and after a few days of checking on it ..seems to holding rh right on the money. One of my cheaper investments lately. Pretty darn happy with it. :w


----------



## drawfour

papajohn67 said:


> Picked this humi up for a few $'s...replaced the missing hygrometer, put a latch on it. Sucker was try as a bone inside. Finally got around to getting it up and going. Tossed in some cigars and after a few days of checking on it ..seems to holding rh right on the money. One of my cheaper investments lately. Pretty darn happy with it. :w


Looks nice. That latch -- where did you get it? I want to add a latch to one of my smaller humis that doesn't have quite the best seal -- I think just having some pressure from a latch to hold the top down will really help it. I bought a cheap latch from an arts and crafts store, but it's really cheap (haven't put it on yet).


----------



## bigdog20

CrazyFool said:


> well i just did some reorganization so lets bump this thread a little
> more and more domestics are getting the boot to the coolerdoor everyday.... kinda sad... but not really


what kind of humi is that


----------



## papajohn67

drawfour said:


> Looks nice. That latch -- where did you get it? I want to add a latch to one of my smaller humis that doesn't have quite the best seal -- I think just having some pressure from a latch to hold the top down will really help it. I bought a cheap latch from an arts and crafts store, but it's really cheap (haven't put it on yet).


I guess you would call it a window sash lock that I picked up a Lowes for a couple of bucks.. I added some foam insulation around the top of the box and the lock really cinches it down for a tight seal.


----------



## drawfour

papajohn67 said:


> I guess you would call it a window sash lock that I picked up a Lowes for a couple of bucks.. I added some foam insulation around the top of the box and the lock really cinches it down for a tight seal.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## eriksson20

Just got this today from Katharina over at the HumidorDiscount.com

It is the Adorini Chianti Grande - holds up to 300 cigars, nice work and solid finish... i love this "mini cabinet" already:



















just seasoning it ready for use...

These came along with the shipment too:









peace out...

Mikko


----------



## mdorroh

That is a very nice looking humi! Congrats :ss


----------



## bigdog20

CrazyFool said:


> okay i rearranged her last night, so here ya go!
> 
> Top Shelf
> http://imageshack.us
> Second Shelf
> http://imageshack.us
> Thrid Shelf (Habano 'basement')
> http://imageshack.us
> and all of Wentworth in its beauty (plus my 'go-to' sticks in the pull out draw)
> http://imageshack.us


what kind of humi is that


----------



## thrillafrommanila

Hi ! just got my new Humi today Im so excited !!! i have about 300 cigars coming too !!! i ll post them when they come !


----------



## drawfour

thrillafrommanila said:


> Hi ! just got my new Humi today Im so excited !!! i have about 300 cigars coming too !!! i ll post them when they come !


I don't think that humi is going to fit 300 cigars... Hope you have a backup coolerdor. Other than that, looks nice.


----------



## BroNeilson

bigdog20 said:


> what kind of humi is that


Hey, heres one place you can get it.
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...500G&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=4


----------



## whoispittsnogle

Here is my "100ct" humidor...it's a big step up from my previous 20ct but even after reading EVERYONE'S advice to go as big as you can, I went conservative with a 100ct and now I'm paying the price of having to look for a bigger humidor after purchasing about 50 more cigars even though my humi is near full .


















And here's my trustworthy havana cutter and ronson jetlite, soon to be upgraded.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Nice pictures on this thread. Nice thread.

Whenever I get around to purchasing a camera I'll contribute my photography expertise. :tu


----------



## OtterAKL4987

drawfour said:


> Looks nice. That latch -- where did you get it? I want to add a latch to one of my smaller humis that doesn't have quite the best seal -- I think just having some pressure from a latch to hold the top down will really help it. I bought a cheap latch from an arts and crafts store, but it's really cheap (haven't put it on yet).


I just installed a similar system to help with a bad seal on my humi. It cinches down real tight and seems like it will work well. I used two draw catches from Lowe's (pictured below). Hope this helps anyone out there!


----------



## drawfour

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I just installed a similar system to help with a bad seal on my humi. It cinches down real tight and seems like it will work well. I used two draw catches from Lowe's (pictured below). Hope this helps anyone out there!


Yeah, I need to do something like that for my humi that doesn't have a good seal. Thanks!


----------



## rack04

I need to consolidate into a larger humidor.


----------



## barbourjay

here's my collection right when i started moving all my stuff over from my other humis. the heat was just getting too much and i got tired of worrying about it. whats missing is all my anejos and my BTL's. the temp hands around 68 and the humidity right at 65%. i just had the doors open too long to do all of this. and a few other assorted vsgs. i need to take more pics but it's just a hassle.


----------



## doctorcue

SWEET setup! Very nice way to use a coolerdor. I too prefer the sticks out of the box and mingling. Might have to copy that setup!

My compliments to you!


----------



## barbourjay

doctorcue said:


> SWEET setup! Very nice way to use a coolerdor. I too prefer the sticks out of the box and mingling. Might have to copy that setup!
> 
> My compliments to you!


thanks man. i'm still getting everything settled in. i'll put more pics up once i get it more organized. just need some time to do so.


----------



## RPB67

Excellent set up there.

I like the singles storage....:tu


----------



## lenguamor

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine. The interior pictures are purposely blurred, just in case...
> 
> The largest temperature controlled cabinet that was listed on the Aristocrat website (at the time of order) was the Mxt-4874 , which measured 52" wide x 74" high x 26.5" deep with crown. After speaking with Bob Staebell, he mentioned that he was working on a new larger cabinet based on this design, dubbed the 4884, which was 84" high, same width as depth as the 4874. I decided to go with this model, but to increase the dimensions even more. I bumped the depth to 32" (vs. 26.5), so the final dimensions were 52" wide x 84" high x 32" . I also added 2 more cooling units to the base 4 units, for a total of 6 coolers. There are 4 humidifying elements included, as well as numerous mini-fans to circulate the air within. These pictures were taken a few months ago. The only problem with it? It's now full.


Wow. Just wow.

You sir, are a true aficionado.

It bears repeating: wow.


----------



## Made in Dade

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine. The interior pictures are purposely blurred, just in case...
> 
> The largest temperature controlled cabinet that was listed on the Aristocrat website (at the time of order) was the Mxt-4874 , which measured 52" wide x 74" high x 26.5" deep with crown. After speaking with Bob Staebell, he mentioned that he was working on a new larger cabinet based on this design, dubbed the 4884, which was 84" high, same width as depth as the 4874. I decided to go with this model, but to increase the dimensions even more. I bumped the depth to 32" (vs. 26.5), so the final dimensions were 52" wide x 84" high x 32" . I also added 2 more cooling units to the base 4 units, for a total of 6 coolers. There are 4 humidifying elements included, as well as numerous mini-fans to circulate the air within. These pictures were taken a few months ago. The only problem with it? It's now full.


Wow:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
You need some help


----------



## pyroperson66

barbourjay said:


> here's my collection right when i started moving all my stuff over from my other humis. the heat was just getting too much and i got tired of worrying about it. whats missing is all my anejos and my BTL's. the temp hands around 68 and the humidity right at 65%. i just had the doors open too long to do all of this. and a few other assorted vsgs. i need to take more pics but it's just a hassle.


Nice organization there. Makes it look really impressive. How many months before a youngin like me has slipped that far...


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Da Klugs said:


> It's not much compared to some of you guys. But the sticks in it are cherished.


I hope I'm not out of line, and I hope you don't mind me asking; but... what are those un-banded sticks and why are they of significance to you?

Kyle


----------



## Lanthor

lenguamor said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> You sir, are a true aficionado.
> 
> It bears repeating: wow.


:_using hands like a scale_: Aficionado..Bandit...Aficionado...Bandit...:tu

Very envious!


----------



## barbourjay

pyroperson66 said:


> Nice organization there. Makes it look really impressive. How many months before a youngin like me has slipped that far...


thanks, but i feel it's not organized enough. i'm going to redo it all. i'll post pics when i do. it's not nearly as impressive as a few others in this thread though.


----------



## Soprano3695

Made in Dade said:


> Wow:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
> You need some help


Awesome...Just out of curiousity..whats your collection worth?


----------



## lenguamor

Here goes...

Part 1 - The Yukons

The Padilla Obsidians. These will sit until at least 2011. The Yukon Humi's hold about 30-40 sticks apiece.

The Padilla Special Edition Corojos. Same thing, they'll site for at least 3 years before I try another one.









The Hansotia box. Gurkha Gurkha?

Assorted NC's; mostly spoils from the Las Vegas Big Smoke last year. I'm thinking of going again this year.

More spoils fro the Big Smoke; also devil's site purchases.

Padilla Hybrids. Pure devil's site. This is a smaller version of the Yukon, holds about 20-30 sticks.

Next: The big boxes...and The Pyramid.


----------



## lenguamor

The big boxes.

This for some of the premium NC's.

Top view.









Top drawer; Opus.

Middle drawer; Padilla, Tatuaje, Pepin's.









Bottom drawer; assorted sticks, mostly more spoils from the Vegas Big Smoke. Note the El Rico Habano promo tubes, signed by Ernesto Perez-Carillo himself. Cool guy...shaves his head too.

The El Cheapo storage box...with a plastic top instead of glass. I'm still pissed about that; but at least it was cheap.

Henry Clay H2000 Mirabelles from 03-04; La Gloria Wavell maduro and natural, also from 03-04; and El Mejor Espresso from the devil's site. Nice, walking-the-dog-type smokes. Now I just need a dog.









This is the Montecristo LE Pyramid humi that JR had on sale over the holidays...for about 15 minutes. I was lucky enough to snag one...number 455 out of 500.

The inside. It has 5 trays and a big compartment below the trays that holds quite a bit for its odd shape. It also has a nice drawer below the trays for accessories.

Bottom compartment; Graycliffs. I don't know why, but all the pics of the cigars in this one are blurry, so I'm not going to post them all.

Next: The Cabinets.


----------



## lenguamor

Last but not least: The Cabinets









Small cabinet for NC's.









Inside; I kinda like La Aurora. And Padron, and La Gloria, and Fuente...:ss

That Which Shall Not Be Named! Well, some of it, anyway.









The only drawer from That Which Shall Not Be Named.

That's it except for a couple of wine refrigerator-humidors, acquired in trade from generous BOTL PapaJohn. We won't be seeing pics of them nor their contents. :tg

:ss


----------



## Mark THS

One gigantic :dr

Awesome inventory


----------



## Made in Dade

Wow
lenguamor, that is really impressive bro. :dr


----------



## Blueface

lenguamor,
COJONES!!!

Wow!
How many humis was that?


----------



## Blueface

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine. The interior pictures are purposely blurred, just in case...
> 
> The largest temperature controlled cabinet that was listed on the Aristocrat website (at the time of order) was the Mxt-4874 , which measured 52" wide x 74" high x 26.5" deep with crown. After speaking with Bob Staebell, he mentioned that he was working on a new larger cabinet based on this design, dubbed the 4884, which was 84" high, same width as depth as the 4874. I decided to go with this model, but to increase the dimensions even more. I bumped the depth to 32" (vs. 26.5), so the final dimensions were 52" wide x 84" high x 32" . I also added 2 more cooling units to the base 4 units, for a total of 6 coolers. There are 4 humidifying elements included, as well as numerous mini-fans to circulate the air within. These pictures were taken a few months ago. The only problem with it? It's now full.


My new idol!!!
WOW!!!

All I can think of is:
"we're not worthy!!!"

Truly impressive cabinet you have there.

Now, all we need is the addy......wait outside behind the bushes.....when you back out of the driveway.......roll under garage door before it closes.......


----------



## Blueface

RPB67 said:


> So, the next Florida herf is at your house ??
> 
> Excellent collection there Carlos !!:tu


:r
Just realized.....never posted the back row.
That is where the real goodies to be forgotten are.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

kyee said:


> Here's some pictures of mine. The interior pictures are purposely blurred, just in case...
> 
> The largest temperature controlled cabinet that was listed on the Aristocrat website (at the time of order) was the Mxt-4874 , which measured 52" wide x 74" high x 26.5" deep with crown. After speaking with Bob Staebell, he mentioned that he was working on a new larger cabinet based on this design, dubbed the 4884, which was 84" high, same width as depth as the 4874. I decided to go with this model, but to increase the dimensions even more. I bumped the depth to 32" (vs. 26.5), so the final dimensions were 52" wide x 84" high x 32" . I also added 2 more cooling units to the base 4 units, for a total of 6 coolers. There are 4 humidifying elements included, as well as numerous mini-fans to circulate the air within. These pictures were taken a few months ago. The only problem with it? It's now full.


First of all: Nice collection.

Second of all: That's utterly ridiculous. :r


----------



## moviewithnotitle

Hi All,
This is my first post on this forum. I've been lurking for the past few days learning the vibe. There are some really nice collections here and some fine Humi's too. Was happy I found this place.

Here my little collection in my Humi.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Welcome to CS! Your first post should've been in the New Gorilla Forum as an introductory post.


----------



## lenguamor

Blueface said:


> lenguamor,
> COJONES!!!
> 
> Wow!
> How many humis was that?


:r cojones.

Not counting the wine cabs...5 Yukons (40-50-with 2 more on the way), 1 cheap big box, 1 nicer big box, the pyramid, 1 medium cabinet and the tower cabinet.

And you know what I look forward to most? That one day I will get an Aristocrat cabinet like Kyee's and be able to get rid of all these others.

But man...my collection is gonna be puny next to his!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Lenguamor,

I bow before you, oh jedi master!!! :dr:dr

Seriously i think it was the box of 100 anos that did me in........


----------



## squid

lenguamor said:


> :r cojones.
> 
> Not counting the wine cabs...5 Yukons (40-50-with 2 more on the way), 1 cheap big box, 1 nicer big box, the pyramid, 1 medium cabinet and the tower cabinet.
> 
> And you know what I look forward to most? That one day I will get an Aristocrat cabinet like Kyee's and be able to get rid of all these others.
> 
> But man...my collection is gonna be puny next to his!


I bow to you! That is one heck of a collection you've got going there! Awesome display...without doubt!!! :tu


----------



## lenguamor

I've just been very fortunate to have been able to vigorously pursue my love for great cigars in the last decade or so. But I had my tough periods, "the poor years," when I had to smoke what I had. And that's why I always remain loyal to the brands like La Aurora and La Gloria, whose superlative original product lines go a long way when you're poor without making you _*feel*_ like you're poor.

If you want a great smoke at the lowest possible price, check out the La Aurora Seconds at Phatash and Corona Cigar. But even the regular production isn't going to break your bank.


----------



## floydpink

lenguamor said:


> I've just been very fortunate to have been able to vigorously pursue my love for great cigars in the last decade or so. But I had my tough periods, "the poor years," when I had to smoke what I had. And that's why I always remain loyal to the brands like La Aurora and La Gloria, whose superlative original product lines go a long way when you're poor without making you _*feel*_ like you're poor.
> 
> If you want a great smoke at the lowest possible price, check out the La Aurora Seconds at Phatash and Corona Cigar. But even the regular production isn't going to break your bank.


Gotta gree with the La Aurora seconds. I am lucky to pass Coronas headquarters every day and have picked those up on several occasions and been amazed at how good they taste


----------



## lenguamor

floydpink said:


> Gotta gree with the La Aurora seconds. I am lucky to pass Coronas headquarters every day and have picked those up on several occasions and been amazed at how good they taste


There are some Gloria seconds out there too, it just escapes me right now where.


----------



## bazookajoe

lenguamor said:


> :r cojones.
> 
> Not counting the wine cabs...5 Yukons (40-50-with 2 more on the way), 1 cheap big box, 1 nicer big box, the pyramid, 1 medium cabinet and the tower cabinet.
> 
> And you know what I look forward to most? That one day I will get an Aristocrat cabinet like Kyee's and be able to get rid of all these others.
> 
> *But man...my collection is gonna be puny next to his!*


Only because of how many sticks you've donated to the troops and gifted to fellow Gorillas Joe.  :tu


----------



## floydpink

Here is puny and embarassing. This is my top shelf.


----------



## floydpink

forgot pic


----------



## habanos2004

*THIS POST HAS BEEN REMOVED BECAUSE THIS NEW USER HAS NOT READ THE USER AGREEMENT AFTER HE REGISTERED HERE ON CLUB STOGIE.*

here's the RULES that can be found here as well:



pds said:


> With the desire of making your experience at Club Stogie an enjoyable one, there are three simple rules that can help new members in the forums.
> 
> 1) *DO NOT* ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban *cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion*. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.
> 
> http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/clearing_goods/restricted/cuban_cigars.xml
> 
> Along these same lines, please don't ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects. If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends!
> 
> 2) *DO* feel free to use the search function. There are a ton of questions already asked and answered. You may be able to save yourself some time by searching for the answer before asking it. At the same time, don't feel bad if you ask a quetion that has been asked before...it happens!
> 
> 3) *DO* enjoy yourself and practice respect and tolerance with others. Respect is the key word. There are people that join this forum from other forums for the sole purpose of starting flame wars. It won't be tolerated. We are all here because we enjoy cigars.
> 
> *4) Club Stogie can not allow threads involving the sale or trade of Cuban cigars. There is a quote below from the user agreement all members agreed to when registering.
> 
> Due to continued abuse of this policy, and the legal exposure to CS we have been forced to adopt this new rule since we are a United States based forum. This was not done to the actions of any single member. There will be no exceptions to this rule, and continued violation is grounds for loss of membership.
> 
> Quote from user agreement:
> 
> You also agree to not use this site for any illegal activity including, but not limited to the trading, selling, or exchanging of cigars in locations where they are not legal.*
> 
> Of course, always remember...
> 
> CLUB STOGIE STRICTLY ADHERES TO THE 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR.
> - circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com
> 
> (AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere!
> 
> Thanks
> Club Stogie Staff


----------



## adsantos13

habanos2004 said:


> *THIS POST HAS BEEN REMOVED BECAUSE THIS NEW USER HAS NOT READ THE USER AGREEMENT AFTER HE REGISTERED HERE ON CLUB STOGIE.*
> 
> here's the RULES that can be found here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> pds said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the desire of making your experience at Club Stogie an enjoyable one, there are three simple rules that can help new members in the forums.
> 
> 1) *DO NOT* ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban *cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion*. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.
> 
> http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/clearing_goods/restricted/cuban_cigars.xml
> 
> Along these same lines, please don't ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects. If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends!
> 
> 2) *DO* feel free to use the search function. There are a ton of questions already asked and answered. You may be able to save yourself some time by searching for the answer before asking it. At the same time, don't feel bad if you ask a quetion that has been asked before...it happens!
> 
> 3) *DO* enjoy yourself and practice respect and tolerance with others. Respect is the key word. There are people that join this forum from other forums for the sole purpose of starting flame wars. It won't be tolerated. We are all here because we enjoy cigars.
> 
> *4) Club Stogie can not allow threads involving the sale or trade of Cuban cigars. There is a quote below from the user agreement all members agreed to when registering.
> 
> Due to continued abuse of this policy, and the legal exposure to CS we have been forced to adopt this new rule since we are a United States based forum. This was not done to the actions of any single member. There will be no exceptions to this rule, and continued violation is grounds for loss of membership.
> 
> Quote from user agreement:
> 
> You also agree to not use this site for any illegal activity including, but not limited to the trading, selling, or exchanging of cigars in locations where they are not legal.*
> 
> Of course, always remember...
> 
> CLUB STOGIE STRICTLY ADHERES TO THE 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR.
> - circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com
> 
> (AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere!
> 
> Thanks
> Club Stogie Staff
Click to expand...

Uhhhhhhhh....yeah

Ill trade you those for a bridge in Brooklyn


----------



## Islesfan

Lenguamor, all I could say is WOW!!


----------



## BroNeilson

My new humidor


In the process of filling it up.
:w


----------



## Mr.Maduro

floydpink said:


> forgot pic


That's no puny "top-shelf":tu


----------



## stevieray

BroNeilson said:


> My new humidor
> 
> In the process of filling it up.
> :w


Hey ...thats a nice humi...where did you get it?


----------



## quazy50

BroNeilson said:


> My new humidor
> 
> In the process of filling it up.
> :w


That thing looks amazing. I am jealous.

Here are mine. sorry for the crappy pix. They are off my phone.


----------



## Mystophales

Well if I didn't feel like a complete newb before I certainly do now.....lol

These are some extremely impressive collections!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

schweiger_schmoke said:


> I hope I'm not out of line, and I hope you don't mind me asking; but... what are those un-banded sticks and why are they of significance to you?
> 
> Kyle


They all are/were gifted sticks. The bands you can buy.. write on them so you remember the cigar and brother who sent them.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Some older pictures of some of my drawers. I moved back to a cooler for the move to Cleveland but I'll get everything back in the cabinet eventually.:ss

www.jackweber.com


----------



## ScottMcD

This is my 'new' humidor I got this past weekend from a liquor store gone out of business:

There are a few more pictures here:
http://scottmcdaniel.org/w/a/369

These are the sticks going in as soon as it's seasoned and ready (as well as about 2 dozen more I've gotten since I took this picture, as well as a box of CAO Italia Novellas I got for my birthday on the 9th). These are currently in a Thompson barrel humidor (http://scottmcdaniel.org/w/gallery/?lzkfile=cigars/)

I also recently acquired a couple dozen wooden boxes that I'm going to throw in for storage and decorative purposes.

[edit]Forgot my other desktop humidor - I'll probably sell it now though. (Attached)


----------



## ilostu12

I'll post my pic once I finish building my cabinet......say int late 2010????????? :r

John


----------



## coryj

ScottMcD said:


> This is my 'new' humidor I got this past weekend from a liquor store gone out of business:


That looks real nice. I bet it was a bargain, too... that's the way to do it!


----------



## Sawyer

ScottMcD said:


> This is my 'new' humidor I got this past weekend from a liquor store gone out of business:


Very nice. You should make your next post an introduction in the Newbie forum. Welcome to CS! :cb


----------



## RHNewfie

I am always humbled when I look through this thread!!


----------



## audio1der

My grainy contribution. More filler on the way :ss


----------



## Razorhog

Here is the top layer of my 500 count humi. It looks great thanks to Mr.Maduro!


----------



## BroNeilson

Razorhog - 
Thats a Vicksburg right? Those are really nice I've heard, where/when did you get it? I had no luck finding one, heard they were discontinued.



stevieray said:


> Hey ...thats a nice humi...where did you get it?


pm'd u


quazy50 said:


> That thing looks amazing. I am jealous.


Thanks man, just got it and working great so far :ss


----------



## SporkD2

Heres my humi..


----------



## Tampa1257

Thought I would add a couple of photos to the thread.




























Working on my puzzle skills, I believe I can fit a few more in there before it is full.


----------



## TheDirector

audio1der said:


> My grainy contribution. More filler on the way :ss


holy crap!


----------



## webjunkie

I feel the need to post my very tiny expansion.

If you'll remember my old box.

I've grown a tad into a slightly larger humidor:


















Not too large, and it fits perfectly on my desk.


----------



## mash

Tampa1257 said:


> Thought I would add a couple of photos to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on my puzzle skills, I believe I can fit a few more in there before it is full.


Gorgeous. ?Aristocrat Plus or Plus 48


----------



## Tampa1257

mash said:


> Gorgeous. ?Aristocrat Plus or Plus 48


 The Humidor is an Aristocrat THC Plus 48. The photo's just do not do the craftsmanship justice, the Humidor is beautiful in form as well as function.


----------



## Texas

Hello Club Stogie members! I am a newbie and so far this is my favorite thread. I have late night cigar cravings from looking at all of the excellent pictures.

My humidor is a signed replica of the humi that Milton Berle gave JFK in 1961 and later purchased at the Kennedy estate auction for $575,000!! Too much for me, but I like my copy. The bottom two drawers are for special occasions. The top shelf is for mowing the grass or sharing with my neighbors. I keep the top at 70% and the bottom two drawers hold the RH at a rock solid 65% thanks to Viper's beads that everyone raves about.

The last picture isn't me, that's the original.


----------



## BroNeilson

thats awsome. Where did you get it? I like the look of it, how much can it hold?
AND  thats alot of opus.


----------



## rack04

Texas said:


>


:dr You should go the the New Gorilla Forum and introduce yourself. If I find that you are in Houston you'll have me knocking on your door.


----------



## Texas

I'll go introduce my self in a sec. 

History of my Replica:

After the big JFK auction Milton Berle commissioned 35 replicas and sold them for (rumor has it) $10,000 each. There's a liquor, wine and cigar strore in Austin called Grapevine Market that had my humidor stored in their walk in humidor for years. I loved it and had to have it. I frequently checked the status for years, but it was never for sale.

Apparently, the 3 owners of Grapevine all purchased a replica and sadly the owner of my humi was killed in a plane crash. A few years later, I negotiated with the estate to buy box #8 of 35. I got a nice deal (90% discount) and I truly appreciate the uniqueness of the humidor. The estate lost my check for about a year and finally asked me to re-issue. I did enjoy the "free" use for the year.


----------



## Mystophales

Texas said:


> Hello Club Stogie members! I am a newbie and so far this is my favorite thread. I have late night cigar cravings from looking at all of the excellent pictures.
> 
> My humidor is a signed replica of the humi that Milton Berle gave JFK in 1961 and later purchased at the Kennedy estate auction for $575,000!! Too much for me, but I like my copy. The bottom two drawers are for special occasions. The top shelf is for mowing the grass or sharing with my neighbors. I keep the top at 70% and the bottom two drawers hold the RH at a rock solid 65% thanks to Viper's beads that everyone raves about.
> 
> The last picture isn't me, that's the original.


Where did you get this and how much was it...this is something I would be VERY interested in. Well depending on the price...lol


----------



## Texas

Mystophales said:


> Where did you get this and how much was it...this is something I would be VERY interested in. Well depending on the price...lol


See post 933 for the story. I paid $1000 and thought that it was a fair price. I'm sure you could have one made for about that. Milton Berle is dead so no more signed replicas.

I forgot to say that it probably holds a little over 300 sticks.


----------



## Lorglath

Texas said:


> See post 933 for the story. I paid $1000 and thought that it was a fair price. I'm sure you could have one made for about that. Milton Berle is dead so no more signed replicas.
> 
> I forgot to say that it probably holds a little over 300 sticks.


I now know where you got the box, but where did you purchase all of the sticks, so many opus' i have only seen in stores, i also see some Tatuajes in the bottom... you musta spent a fortune!


----------



## Texas

Lorglath said:


> I now know where you got the box, but where did you purchase all of the sticks, so many opus' i have only seen in stores, i also see some Tatuajes in the bottom... you musta spent a fortune!


The bottom drawer has some Monte #2, Diplomaticos #2, Opus X Perfecxion #2 and a couple La Aurora Cameroon robustos that are all awesome smokes.

It seems like the 2-3x per year shipments of Opus X to my local pipe & cigar dealer aren't as popular as in the past. Believe it or not, but they sat on the shelf for a few weeks, so I stocked up! The dealer had a 2 stick limit, but let me slide in a few extras here and there. He keeps the prices at MSRP, so no gouging at all. Kind of hard to pay Opus X $$ when the Pepin's are so good, but I figured that since I hadn't seen any Opus X's all year that I should get a "few".


----------



## Jbailey

Great humi Texas!:ss
also
Great avatar Mystophales!:tu


----------



## Captain_Ron

Ok you guys say go with the biggest one you can find, and soon it will fill beyond capacity, I think my BM is starting to love me. HEHE :ss


----------



## Lorglath

Captain_Ron said:


> Ok you guys say go with the biggest one you can find, and soon it will fill beyond capacity, I think my BM is starting to love me. HEHE :ss


Do you buy all your sticks at B&M? Have you ever perused www.cigarbid.com ? Great deals, check it out!


----------



## drawfour

Lorglath said:


> Do you buy all your sticks at B&M? Have you ever perused www.cigarbid.com ? Great deals, check it out!


"Hey, what's that over there?"
(looks) "Huh? I don't see anyth...."
(SHOVE)


----------



## Lorglath

drawfour said:


> "Hey, what's that over there?"
> (looks) "Huh? I don't see anyth...."
> (SHOVE)


(Falls) Hey, WTF was that for?! ;P:ss

(edit) P.S. Another one bites the dust


----------



## LARAIDER

This is my humi.


----------



## BroNeilson

Very Nice collection of stogies you got there^ 
I think more people should take a shot of the outside of the humidor so we can see it, along w/ the goods inside of coarse :w.


----------



## LARAIDER

Here's the out side of my main humi.


----------



## BroNeilson

:ss
Thats what I like to see, a great looking humidor. Can you pm where you got it?


----------



## CrazyFool

bigdog20 said:


> what kind of humi is that


man i havnt seen my humidor look like that in so long! thanks for bu,ping that post up 2 years! what a trip!!! anyway the humi is Cigarinternationals workhorse "Indulgance" humidor. its slick, it holds 500 sticks and a Oasis comfortabley and honestly i use the accsessorie drawer for another 50 sticks, its well sealed so why not!


----------



## Bigga Petey

~sigh~


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Bigga Petey said:


> ~sigh~


haha time to hit the B & m Buddy
sorry to see a brotha hit rock bottom.. hopefully you can pick yourself up and start a new :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Bigga Petey said:


> ~sigh~


I suggest you stand on the "corner" of one of the busy forums with your empty humidor and ask for alms.

Suggestions for Signs (Thread Titles);

"A humidor is a terrible thing to waste. Won't you please help a brother."


----------



## hova45

Blueface said:


> :r
> Just realized.....never posted the back row.
> That is where the real goodies to be forgotten are.


You are my hero


----------



## Tidefan73

You know, I forgot all about this thread when my Aristocrat arrived.

In case anyone missed it:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Tide

That thing is SWEET

Ya know ya gotta love all the box shapes and sizes and colors.
It's the whole package.

OK, I'm gettin all emotional...

I'm Out

:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Tidefan73 said:


> You know, I forgot all about this thread when my Aristocrat arrived.
> 
> In case anyone missed it:


:c PADRONS should be on the top shelf!!! Not the bottom!!! :c 

Beautiful humi.......take good care of her.....and those Padrons!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Holy freaking crap Tidefan! Three boxes of Opus, one of Anejo, one of DCM and a few of Hemis...


----------



## neoflex

I love this thread. Long live the "Take a pic of your humi" thread!


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Tidefan73 said:


> You know, I forgot all about this thread when my Aristocrat arrived.
> 
> In case anyone missed it:


Wow. Very nice, Tidefan...

That's something to aim for one of these days! :tu


----------



## hornitosmonster

A Ton of nice looking Humi's


----------



## Tidefan73

Mr.Maduro said:


> :c PADRONS should be on the top shelf!!! Not the bottom!!! :c
> 
> Beautiful humi.......take good care of her.....and those Padrons!!!


I'm going to rearrange very soon. I have another cooler to empty and I'm expecting several boxes to come in soon. Trust me, those Padrons are WELL taken care of!!! :tu



Greerzilla said:


> Holy freaking crap Tidefan! Three boxes of Opus, one of Anejo, one of DCM and a few of Hemis...


Its not Anejos, its VSGs I bought from Rockstar!! Yeah, life is good sometimes!!! :chk


----------



## barbourjay

so i had to re-do my wine-o-dor (for more room) and will have to soon once my shelves arrive. so i figured i would take pics now.

first shelf



second shelf


third shelf



#4



#5



top shelf. i do need to buy another wine fridge and move some boxes.


----------



## VincenteFox

Darbourjay, how easy is it to get to the smokes you want? Do you have to remove shelves if you want something at the very bottom?


----------



## hollywood

Haven't done this in a while. This one is a friends humi in Canada from a few months old and a few boxes short. Looking for another cabinet to re-do. The next one will be even better.


----------



## dizzydog

Well I feel like a tool for not seeing this thread to begin with. I started my own but here I go and ill just add my pics here.

Its a 12btl Wine Fridge, Vinotemp. Thermoelectric.


----------



## barbourjay

VincenteFox said:


> Darbourjay, how easy is it to get to the smokes you want? Do you have to remove shelves if you want something at the very bottom?


they slide out easily and there is plenty of space. to get to something on the bottom only takes about 2 seconds.


----------



## ArturoFuente

Just picked up this humi yesterday. Can't wait to get it up and running.





The store owner threw in a free ashtray with the purchase. I like free! :tu


----------



## JCK

hollywood said:


> Haven't done this in a while. This one is a friends humi in Canada from a few months old and a few boxes short. Looking for another cabinet to re-do. The next one will be even better.


man, some yellow grinning faces got all your smokes.. friends of Chuckie the Beetle?


----------



## fireman43

Here's my modest Humi as well as my cooler....


----------



## webjunkie

That looks awesome, but I have to ask. In the second picture of your humi, is that a cigar box in the humi?



fireman43 said:


> Here's my modest Humi as well as my cooler....


----------



## fireman43

webjunkie said:


> That looks awesome, but I have to ask. In the second picture of your humi, is that a cigar box in the humi?


Yeah, actually 2 cigar boxes in there. The top one is for my naked singles to kind of keep them from getting damaged by the ones with cello. There is also a box underneath that one that contains the few "special" cigars I have.


----------



## JaKaAch

ArturoFuente said:


> Just picked up this humi yesterday. Can't wait to get it up and running.
> 
> The store owner threw in a free ashtray with the purchase. I like free! :tu


Nice humidor there Chris.:tu I like your garage refrigerator better.
Now lets see it later when its filled up.


----------



## BroNeilson

I love this thread, great looking humidors peoples.

fireman43 - thats cool, very unique haven't seen anything like that before. How much can it hold?


----------



## fireman43

BroNeilson said:


> I love this thread, great looking humidors peoples.
> 
> fireman43 - thats cool, very unique haven't seen anything like that before. How much can it hold?


Supposedly 150, but it's more like 100 or less depending on the size.


----------



## ssutton219

well I have been working on going from 3 different places to finally just 2 and I think I can find everything now....


----------



## papajohn67

ssutton219 said:


> well I have been working on going from 3 different places to finally just 2 and I think I can find everything now....


Have to love the little refers for storage!! I have a mini freezer I use for long term storage...beads and the rock solid seal do the trick. Ain't as pretty as my Aristocrat but for the price (free) it has worked out great.:tu


----------



## ssutton219

That is one of the benifits of where I work...this is the second broken fridge I have gotten and the 1st I ran out of room in..I wanted to run the fridge on a timer to keep them cool but I dont have an active humidifacation in there and no money for one so its gonna wait till next summer for that.





Shawn


----------



## BigFrankMD

ssutton219 said:


> well I have been working on going from 3 different places to finally just 2 and I think I can find everything now....


is keeping the temp and humi easy with the bachelor fridge? I was thinking of getting one rather than a wine cooler.


----------



## ssutton219

the fridge will hold temp and RH perfectly...but it will be as warm in the fridge as it is around the fridge. the last time I checked last nght it had only moved 2 degrees in the fridge overnight..and the house moves about 5-7...so I like the look and the function and again its free in my case..and if I end up with a Cab..this unt still works so I can use it for a beer fridge in the office.




Shawn


----------



## K Baz

I think this thread could use a Bump - since it is a sight to behold.

Plus maybe some people would consider doing a then and now just to illustrate how steep the slop could be.


----------



## Dgar

here are a couple of mine...


----------



## Scud

My wife won't hear of me buying a cabinet, but she has no problem with the "leaning tower of goodness" :ss


----------



## Scud

and some more :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Here is my collection and my homemade humi.


----------



## KASR

How about a humidor in progress?


----------



## scubasteven9

volum said:


> Here is my collection and my homemade humi.


I love the Halloween candy in the background.


----------



## dayplanner

scubasteven9 said:


> I love the Halloween candy in the background.


If the trick or treaters weren't all underaged, I could hand out cigars!


----------



## Albertasmoker

Here is my stash!


----------



## rx2010

Here's my humble abode






there's a few other boxes with some other sticks, but I thought I'd show you the pretty ones


----------



## Sawyer

Been meaning to take some pics of my humis and upload them. Finally got around to it today.

Starting with the 150 count.
Top shelf mainly Pepins. Not sure how those Camachos got in there. The unbanded one on the far left is a Blue that was rolled at the PuffnStuff Pepin event a couple months ago.


Underneath that level are mainly Montes and RPs and I have no idea how I got so many. There are three levels of them. The only ones I even like are the Monte Whites.



On to the 250 Count.

On the top level are singles and doubles for easy access to get rid of (smoke).



Under that are mainly Fuentes, HdMs, Olivas, Sancho Panzas and other assorted 4-5 packs.



to be continued....


----------



## mrbl8k

I just posted about mine, but I'm so proud of her that I had to post some more pics of her!! Some fantastic shots in this thread MMMmmmmMmM!:ss


----------



## Sawyer

Now for the cooler.




Pepins from inside the cooler.




Short Smokes.




5 Vegas.




And others.


----------



## BamaDoc77




----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Think your cooler could use a lesser load,ill PM you my addy and help you do that Bama! lol AWESOME selection you have there! :tu


----------



## jjirons69

Is that a stowaway Acid I see in there?


----------



## BamaDoc77

jjirons69 said:


> Is that a stowaway Acid I see in there?


not a chance of an acid being in there:tu


----------



## TEAK

BamaDoc,
Where abouts are you located??? What B&M do you use???


----------



## BamaDoc77

TEAK said:


> BamaDoc,
> Where abouts are you located??? What B&M do you use???


He he..........um..............hey, whats that over there? (points)


----------



## JamesRoberts

How did I know that BamaDoc would post those pics.....


----------



## BamaDoc77

JamesRoberts said:


> How did I know that BamaDoc would post those pics.....


Disregard my brother people...he has more than i do.!


----------



## JamesRoberts

BamaDoc77 said:


> Disregard my brother people...he has more than i do.!


Ah, we both have LOTSA LOTSA :bl :bl :bl


----------



## TEAK

BamaDoc77 said:


> He he..........um..............hey, whats that over there? (points)


I actually wasn't plotting to steal all of your Opus just wondering where u were in Bama. I am trying to get an idea of where everybody is at and if we have enough people here to have a "Heart of Dixie Herf".:ss


----------



## newcigarz

BamaDoc77 said:


> Disregard my brother people...he has more than i do.!


Hey Doc, i hope your hand is steadier with your patients than with these pictures! :r:r:r

Nice Collection. i think i see some gaps though!


----------



## SMOKESTACK

My vigilant humidor (automatic temp & humidification control)when it was brand new-.... outrageously excellent craftsmanship!!!!!- (completely hassle free- have not had one problem since I bought it a year and-a-half ago) can't wait to get a bigger one!.... on top is my grandfathers old Upmann humidor from cuba -and my Nat Sherman desktop humidor....


----------



## BigFrankMD

150 ct. Obviously packed...
http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001032an3.jpg

Cooler, no room here too!!!!!1


----------



## Tuxguy

View attachment 14960

more to fallow


----------



## Perry72

TEAK said:


> I actually wasn't plotting to steal all of your Opus just wondering where u were in Bama.


:tpd:


----------



## jkorp

BigFrankMD said:


> 150 ct. Obviously packed...
> http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001032an3.jpg
> 
> Cooler, no room here too!!!!!1


So you liked those 5 vegas shorty's huh? I see a stack of tins in there. I am down to my last tin and a 1/2. They are a lot nicer once rested. Every thing looks good.


----------



## jkorp

Got my new Vino 28 yesterday and set it up. Take a look.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/open.jpg http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/close.jpg


----------



## Simplified

jkorp said:


> Got my new Vino 28 yesterday and set it up. Take a look.
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/open.jpg http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/close.jpg


Very nice looking set-up.


----------



## TX_toker

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?555f24c720.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c4c958d043.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f2151dbff3.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?cf2e30d058.jpg

Impressive, I know. Obviously I don't have quite the budget a lot of you other guys have. One day I will though, one day I will....


----------



## doctorcue

TX_toker said:


> http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?555f24c720.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c4c958d043.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f2151dbff3.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?cf2e30d058.jpg
> 
> Impressive, I know. Obviously I don't have quite the budget a lot of you other guys have. One day I will though, one day I will....


Hey man, don't knock your stash. You got good stuff in there. You don't need 3 rooms of cigars to enjoy the hobby. Light up & smoke `em brother. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Mark C

TX_toker said:


> http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?555f24c720.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c4c958d043.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f2151dbff3.jpg http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?cf2e30d058.jpg
> 
> Impressive, I know. Obviously I don't have quite the budget a lot of you other guys have. One day I will though, one day I will....


Ya still got me beat, those humidors sure look nice. And now you've got this song stuck in my head, kinda fits here though:

[excerpt from Jimmy Buffett's 'Someday I Will']
"So whatever thrills you
Anything you love to do
Just say someday I will

Don't need to know who
May help you make it come true
Just say someday I will

Don't have to work it all out
Don't have to tear it all apart
All you need's a place to start

And if it never worked before
Try it just once more
That's what your heart if for

Whether it's big or small
If you have a passion at all
Just say, someday I will
Someday
Someday I will
Someday "


----------



## Sir Ashton

doctorcue said:


> Hey man, don't knock your stash. You got good stuff in there. You don't need 3 rooms of cigars to enjoy the hobby. Light up & smoke `em brother. Thanks for sharing the pics!


:tpd: I agree 100%. Ain't nothing wrong with that supply. You got some mighty nice sticks there, brother! Enjoy!

LIFE IS GOOD!! :ss


----------



## TX_toker

doctorcue said:


> Hey man, don't knock your stash. You got good stuff in there. You don't need 3 rooms of cigars to enjoy the hobby. Light up & smoke `em brother. Thanks for sharing the pics!





Mark C said:


> Ya still got me beat, those humidors sure look nice. And now you've got this song stuck in my head, kinda fits here though:





Sir Ashton said:


> :tpd: I agree 100%. Ain't nothing wrong with that supply. You got some mighty nice sticks there, brother! Enjoy!
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD!! :ss


Thanks for the encouragement. I'm not dissappointed in my stock, it's just...well you know how it is. You always want more, and then this guy over here talks about how good this one cigar is, then you wanna try that one...the cycle just never stops...I know we can all relate


----------



## doctorcue

This place is the worst when it comes to wanting to try/buy cigars. It is like going to Cancun during spring break.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Just in today...
My new 100ct humi from Holt's liquidation sale:


























A real bargain at $32 shipped.

Still seasoning at the moment,
but can't wait to get her filled.
:tu


----------



## TX_toker

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Just in today...
> My new 100ct humi from Holt's liquidation sale:
> 
> A real bargain at $32 shipped.
> 
> Still seasoning at the moment,
> but can't wait to get her filled.
> :tu


that is a bargain, have fun fillin' it


----------



## CSmith

Here it is from about a week ago, right before the NST mailer went out. Obviously, there have been a few, erm, _modifications _since then, some emptying, a few new bought, etc., etc., etc.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2561549310102483425DHOqIM

I can't wait for Christmas, I need a bigger humi. :ss I've been eying a 125-ct., so I'll probably take the advice of everyone here and start looking at 500-ct. humis.


----------



## vstrommark

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Just in today...
> My new 100ct humi from Holt's liquidation sale


That's the same one that I ordered! Mine is scheduled for delivery this Friday. I plan to place my more recent order (pics in another thread) into it as soon as it is seasoned.


----------



## daniel2001




----------



## jkorp

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Just in today...
> My new 100ct humi from Holt's liquidation sale:
> 
> A real bargain at $32 shipped.
> 
> Still seasoning at the moment,
> but can't wait to get her filled.
> :tu


Yeah man, that is real nice!


----------



## jkorp

CSmith said:


> Here it is from about a week ago, right before the NST mailer went out. Obviously, there have been a few, erm, _modifications _since then, some emptying, a few new bought, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2561549310102483425DHOqIM
> 
> I can't wait for Christmas, I need a bigger humi. :ss I've been eying a 125-ct., so I'll probably take the advice of everyone here and start looking at 500-ct. humis.


How is that CAO box pressed tubo? I just saw those for the first time on cbid.


----------



## hollywood

Haven't done this in a long time. Nothing much to look at; but it works ok for dusty old smokes.:ss


----------



## jkorp

hollywood said:


> Haven't done this in a long time. Nothing much to look at; but it works ok for dusty old smokes.:ss


Thats really incredible! How old is the oldest?


----------



## CSmith

jkorp said:


> How is that CAO box pressed tubo? I just saw those for the first time on cbid.


It was alright, but I was expecting more than what it gave considering what I paid for it at my B&M. I was loosely packed and it went by pretty quick - I had to be very careful not to smoke it too fast or let it tunnel. The wrapper felt REALLY delicate, too. Part of me wonders if they're sold in tubos because they'll fall apart packed loose. The taste was really nice though; pretty bold and spicy with a lot of creamy greyish smoke. If you can get a good deal on them on cbid, go ahead and give one a shot!


----------



## ForestPuma

Man I had forgotten about this thread. I love to see everyones humis. Here are my two Vinotemps. They are rapidly filling up. 





This one is for full box storage.



I use this one for storing singles inside boxes and in the Humi on the bottom.


----------



## GoodFella

when i first got here i thought i knew a thing or two about cigars but after looking at every one els. hahaha at me

well this humi would not look like this if it was not for my dad. so i would like to thank him and i will repay him one day. also i got a zino in ther dont know a thing about them it was a present from a zino dealer for making him "the best ruben i have ever had." if any one can give me a clue on this cigar. wine is also a hobby of mine.


----------



## FishNSmoke

KASR said:


> How about a humidor in progress?


Dude, here's what a _hutchidor_ looks like finished out....


----------



## runningonmt64

Warning - please be seated when gazing at this baby


----------



## KASR

Got the cabinet almost done...here's the progress:


----------



## Darrell

KASR said:


> Got the cabinet almost done...here's the progress:


That looks great, brother! :tu


----------



## ForestPuma

KASR said:


> Got the cabinet almost done...here's the progress:


That looks awesome!!! :ss


----------



## FishNSmoke

Looking very nice! Hey are those Canons I see in the lower deck?



KASR said:


> Got the cabinet almost done...here's the progress:


----------



## newcigarz

Beachcougar said:


> I use this one for storing singles inside boxes and in the Humi on the bottom.


Any better pics of that Lamborghini HUmidor? It looks pretty nice. :ss


----------



## KASR

FishNSmoke said:


> Looking very nice! Hey are those Canons I see in the lower deck?


They certaint are!


----------



## ForestPuma

newcigarz said:


> Any better pics of that Lamborghini HUmidor? It looks pretty nice. :ss


Here ya go,


----------



## newcigarz

Beachcougar said:


> Here ya go,


Ah, so that's where you keep the sugar. Very nice. Is that a culebra i spy on the 
bottom? :ss


----------



## FishNSmoke

Very nice (wiping drool from mouth)...I've tried one, and am anxious to box up.



KASR said:


> They certaint are!


----------



## ForestPuma

newcigarz said:


> Ah, so that's where you keep the sugar. Very nice. Is that a culebra i spy on the
> bottom? :ss


Yep, it's a culebra. I use this Humidor as my "10 year humidor". I put a smoke from every box I buy or 5er and will take it out and smoke it in 10 years. I got the idea from a buddy who does the same thing.


----------



## Galaxie_xl

I made this out of African Mahogany and Spanish Cedar. It's pretty basic but I love it:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

WOW that looks amazING!
if you ever feel the need to make another and need to get rid of one.. look me up


----------



## newcigarz

Galaxie_xl said:


> I made this out of African Mahogany and Spanish Cedar. It's pretty basic but I love it:ss


Very Nice. How was that Yellowtail? :ss


----------



## Lanthor

Beachcougar said:


> I put a smoke from every box I buy or 5er and will take it out and smoke it in 10 years. I got the idea from a buddy who does the same thing.


That is brilliant. Looks like I need another humi.


----------



## Harpo

Finally starting to get my custom cabinet humi into a reasonable state (check out this thread to see the conversion process!)










Currently in there is a whole bunch of Cubans (Montes, Hoyos etc), Ashton VSGs, Pepin, RP Edge, Cabaiguan, Padron, Joya de Nic Antano, Opus etc.

A small start, but growing week by week. After having spent months trying lots of different vitolas, I now know what I like. I'm going to start pulling the trigger on boxes after New Year. Bye bye bank account... :ss


----------



## Galaxie_xl

newcigarz said:


> Very Nice. How was that Yellowtail? :ss


Nothing better then Yellowtail and a good smoke:tu


----------



## vstrommark

Galaxie_xl said:


> Nothing better then Yellowtail and a good smoke:tu


Yellow tail is our "go to" wine for merlot and shiraz.


----------



## chibnkr

OK. I'll post a pic. These are all pretty old...have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken. The Lissador is bursting at the seams now. But, it's a start. I need to take some new pics. I'll post an update when I get around to it.

My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.


My intact Partagas 160th Humidor. 100 of the best Partagas cigars made in the last decade.


My Lissador. It is three trays deep. Probably holds about 500+ cigars.


----------



## n3uka

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic.


I am speechless.


----------



## DoctaJ

chibnkr said:


> My MXT


:dr:dr:dr:dr Amazing


----------



## rack04

DoctaJ said:


> :dr:dr:dr:dr Amazing


:tpd::dr


----------



## DoctaJ

n3uka said:


> I am speechless.


I was thinking the same thing. There wasn't an emoticon to show my amazement at the pics :r


----------



## jkorp

Just incredible.


----------



## n3uka

DoctaJ said:


> I was thinking the same thing. There wasn't an emoticon to show my amazement at the pics :r


 or


----------



## DoctaJ

n3uka said:


> or


That second one pretty much sums it up :r


----------



## Smoked

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic. These are all pretty old...have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken. The Lissador is bursting at the seams now. But, it's a start. I need to take some new pics. I'll post an update when I get around to it.
> 
> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.
> 
> My intact Partagas 160th Humidor. 100 of the best Partagas cigars made in the last decade.
> 
> My Lissador. It is three trays deep. Probably holds about 500+ cigars.


Holy sheep shit in a basket batman!


----------



## Papichulo

All I can say about Mike's humis are No F'n Way -- Those are some B E A U T I F U L sticks and humis:dr:tu


----------



## ljh824

Here's my new Romeo Y Julieta.


----------



## mastershogun

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic. These are all pretty old...have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken. The Lissador is bursting at the seams now. But, it's a start. I need to take some new pics. I'll post an update when I get around to it.
> 
> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.


WOW :chk
Where exactly in Glenview do you live again... might have to stop by in the middle of the night next time I'm visiting my folks


----------



## dayplanner

Are you old?

If so, will you put me in your will?

Or you can send me some, either one is fine.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic. These are all pretty old...have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken. The Lissador is bursting at the seams now. But, it's a start. I need to take some new pics. I'll post an update when I get around to it.
> 
> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.
> 
> My intact Partagas 160th Humidor. 100 of the best Partagas cigars made in the last decade.
> 
> My Lissador. It is three trays deep. Probably holds about 500+ cigars.


This thread now belongs in the Hall of Fame.:dr


----------



## newcigarz

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic.


Simply Awesome Mike! :tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## sames

So how am I doing for a beginner?


----------



## Harpo

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic [of my AWESOME stash!!]


Incredible collection!! :tu


----------



## banu

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic. These are all pretty old...have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken. The Lissador is bursting at the seams now. But, it's a start. I need to take some new pics. I'll post an update when I get around to it.
> 
> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.
> 
> My intact Partagas 160th Humidor. 100 of the best Partagas cigars made in the last decade.
> 
> My Lissador. It is three trays deep. Probably holds about 500+ cigars.


Good God, 7000 cigars... I'm speechless, and a tad envious. :dr


----------



## banu

Galaxie_xl said:


> I made this out of African Mahogany and Spanish Cedar. It's pretty basic but I love it:ss


I like this one too. Very nice indeed. :tu


----------



## Hank

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic. These are all pretty old...have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken. The Lissador is bursting at the seams now. But, it's a start. I need to take some new pics. I'll post an update when I get around to it.
> 
> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.
> 
> My intact Partagas 160th Humidor. 100 of the best Partagas cigars made in the last decade.
> 
> My Lissador. It is three trays deep. Probably holds about 500+ cigars.


How long did it take you to get a collection that big?


----------



## hollywood

Hank said:


> How long did it take you to get a collection that big?


For Mike ..... 3 weeks.

Nice pics Mr. Vintage Cigar Snob Man.:tu:ss


----------



## Addiction

I'm not in the league of some of you guys but I'm doing alright for myself. This pic is of the aristocrat, I've got about 8 boxes in longer term storage and thats not even worth a picture really. Its a couple of weeks old so its missing some "refugees that recently arrived seeking political asylum" if you will, as well as my two new boxes of Anejos.


----------



## Hank

Addiction said:


> I'm not in the league of some of you guys but I'm doing alright for myself. This pic is of the aristocrat, I've got about 8 boxes in longer term storage and thats not even worth a picture really. Its a couple of weeks old so its missing some "refugees that recently arrived seeking political asylum" if you will, as well as my two new boxes of Anejos.


 I often wondered what your collection 
would look like, from everything Ive read 
i was expecting a pic with two or three 
aristocrats in it.

Nice collection :tu


----------



## runningonmt64

hollywood said:


> For Mike ..... 3 weeks.
> 
> Nice pics Mr. Vintage Cigar Snob Man.:tu:ss


I certainly hope he has an insurance policy written up for that thing.....that's incredible :ss


----------



## n3uka

Hank said:


> i was expecting a pic with two or three
> aristocrats in it.


Give it another month or two :r


----------



## Kimyounil

n3uka said:


> Give it another month or two :r


:tpd:. That is a beautiful sight.


----------



## Twill413

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic.


Mike, you must have the high score in Tetris at the local 7-11. Way to maximize space when space is at a premium. O yea, and one more thing...holy s*it. I mean I guess I kinda figured, but never really knew what it would actually look like. Very nice.


----------



## Ashcan Bill

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll post a pic. These are all pretty old...have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken. The Lissador is bursting at the seams now. But, it's a start. I need to take some new pics. I'll post an update when I get around to it.
> 
> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.


I wondered why this thread was receiving so much attention. 

I called the wife in, showed her yours, and told her I wasn't that bad after all! She shook her head and walked away muttering. :r

Absoulutely gorgeous - what more can be said? Thanks for sharing. :tu


----------



## DoctaJ

Addiction said:


> I'm not in the league of some of you guys but I'm doing alright for myself. This pic is of the aristocrat, I've got about 8 boxes in longer term storage and thats not even worth a picture really. Its a couple of weeks old so its missing some "refugees that recently arrived seeking political asylum" if you will, as well as my two new boxes of Anejos.


Some tasty looking smokes in there :dr Nice collection


----------



## zmancbr

DoctaJ said:


> Some tasty looking smokes in there :dr Nice collection


Exactly what I was thinking. I recognize quite a few in there. Some good stuff and lots of it!:tu


----------



## zmancbr

Addiction said:


> I'm not in the league of some of you guys but I'm doing alright for myself. This pic is of the aristocrat, I've got about 8 boxes in longer term storage and thats not even worth a picture really. Its a couple of weeks old so its missing some "refugees that recently arrived seeking political asylum" if you will, as well as my two new boxes of Anejos.


Nice humi. That is about how I want mine to look when I get mine full.


----------



## srsfsu

My very modest collection. I went out and got the Vinotemp at Target on Black Friday and currently am using it to control the temps of my two humidors. As my collection grows I'll get more beads and maintain the humidity inside the cooler more. Surprisingly with only a 1/2 lb of the 65% beads saturated it keeps around 69-70% at 68 degrees.










On the left side: A layer of 601, a layer of Don Pepin blue labels, then a layer of mixed DPs. On the right, some Olivia V Robustos and some various 64 Anniversary Padrons.


----------



## ForestPuma

chibnkr said:


> My Lissador. It is three trays deep. Probably holds about 500+ cigars.


Yes Please!!!! LOL. Some great sticks you got there.


----------



## newcigarz

chibnkr said:


> have gotten a bunch of cool vintage stuff since these were taken.


Mike would love to see the cool vintage stuff when you get a chance!:tu


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke

40th Birthday present from my wife...


----------



## Mtmouse

Here's the antique ice chest I converted. Missing the picture of the two upper trays.


----------



## Galaxie_xl

Mtmouse said:


> Here's the antique ice chest I converted. Missing the picture of the two upper trays.


Nice work there. I found an old ice box for sale and this project was the first thing that came to mind. I like how yours turned out.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> 40th Birthday present from my wife...


That's a real looker - beautiful humi!!
:dr:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Mtmouse said:


> Here's the antique ice chest I converted. Missing the picture of the two upper trays.


That piece has come along way from when you first started it.
(Very nice collection too, Tim).
:tu:tu


----------



## chibnkr

Hank said:


> How long did it take you to get a collection that big?


About twelve or thirteen years. Been collecting since the mid-90s. Most of the really good stuff was acquired in the past five or six years, though.


----------



## chibnkr

newcigarz said:


> Mike would love to see the cool vintage stuff when you get a chance!:tu


OK. I'll try to take a few more pics this week. Here are a a few that I already have.

Two boxes of Dunhill Havana Clubs.

1970 Punch Coronas (check out the bands)

1992 Esplendidos

1993 Bolivar Belicosos Finos

And, for a little fun, Freddy and Gerry with my most recent box of Dunhill Cabinettas.

Let me know if there is anything in particular that you'd like to see...


----------



## avo_addict

You have an amazing collection, Mike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hank

chibnkr said:


> About twelve or thirteen years. Been collecting since the mid-90s. Most of the really good stuff was acquired in the past five or six years, though.


Thats a very impressive collection you have,
good for you and good luck on future finds. :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

Chibnkr, I hate you.......................................fro having all those, Dunhill's wow. I am speechless, one day..one day...PUNCH is my fave, I can only imagine what those are like.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

avo_addict said:


> You have an amazing collection, Mike. Thanks for sharing.


I agree, thanks a bunch. That's a collection to be proud of.


----------



## DOHCtorJT

chibnkr said:


> Let me know if there is anything in particular that you'd like to see...


One of those Dunhill Cabinettas in my mailbox 

(hey it was worth a shot!)


----------



## bowlerwa

Here is my humidor. All 3/4 in cedar and hold about 3000 cigars.
I built it myself, and guess what? maybe it won't be big enough.


----------



## Ratters

bowlerwa said:


> Here is my humidor. All 3/4 in cedar and hold about 3000 cigars.
> I built it myself, and guess what? maybe it won't be big enough.


Wow, that's really cool. :tu

For me, a Tower of Power, which I thought would take forever to fill but figured out how to do it in about a month. :hn:chk


----------



## dayplanner

Ratters, we're gonna need to see more than just the tower!


----------



## newcigarz

chibnkr said:


> OK. I'll try to take a few more pics this week. Here are a a few that I already have.
> 
> Let me know if there is anything in particular that you'd like to see...


Thanks for sharing Mike. Awesome collection! :tu

The Punch Coronas look amazing and those BBFs look nice and Dusty!

Do you have A lot of Davidoff?


----------



## hollywood

bowlerwa said:


> Here is my humidor. All 3/4 in cedar and hold about 3000 cigars.
> I built it myself, and guess what? maybe it won't be big enough.


now that is Cool!! really love the totally custom built in idea. looks like a million $!


----------



## Addiction

Hank said:


> I often wondered what your collection
> would look like, from everything Ive read
> i was expecting a pic with two or three
> aristocrats in it.
> 
> Nice collection :tu


Nope only one Aristocrat thankfully. I had two wine fridges, one of those is currently in use for aging of various sticks, mostly Opus and Anejos with a box of LE07, 2 boxes of Davidoff Robusto Intensos (05 limited edition) and about 20 RP OWR Corojo along with various and sundry other goodies. I'll never own more than one Aristocrat because I don't wnat to be in intensive care.


----------



## Debob

After looking at all these pics im watering at the mouth.lol


----------



## chibnkr

newcigarz said:


> Do you have A lot of Davidoff?


A lot? I guess that is all relative. I know persons with well over 1,000 sticks of Dunhills and Davidoffs. I only have a fraction of that...but enough so that I can comfortably smoke one a week for several years.


----------



## BamaDoc77

chibnkr said:


> A lot? I guess that is all relative. I know persons with well over 1,000 sticks of Dunhills and Davidoffs. I only have a fraction of that...but enough so that I can comfortably smoke one a week for several years.


Once again, I hate you.........................


----------



## Addiction

chibnkr said:


> A lot? I guess that is all relative. I know persons with well over 1,000 sticks of Dunhills and Davidoffs. I only have a fraction of that...but enough so that I can comfortably smoke one a week for several years.


Your my hero and you don't even own a cape!


----------



## bowlerwa

Thanks, a good cabinet to hold good smokes I always say.



Ratters said:


> Wow, that's really cool. :tu
> 
> For me, a Tower of Power, which I thought would take forever to fill but figured out how to do it in about a month. :hn:chk


----------



## bowlerwa

It took awhile to get the wife to approve, but when she did, the dream came to pass.



hollywood said:


> now that is Cool!! really love the totally custom built in idea. looks like a million $!


----------



## newcigarz

chibnkr said:


> A lot? I guess that is all relative. I know persons with well over 1,000 sticks of Dunhills and Davidoffs. I only have a fraction of that...but enough so that I can comfortably smoke one a week for several years.


You are right that it is all relative. A lot to someone like me who has only seen them in MRN. Thank-you again for sharing your collection with us.


----------



## dayplanner

Addiction said:


> Your my hero *and you don't even own a cape!*


...you don't know that.


----------



## Golden_Frog

Small but growing


----------



## ljh824

Golden_Frog said:


> Small but growing


I see you are using both active and passive humidification. I'm trying that myself right now and so far so good.


----------



## Golden_Frog

The beads are new for me. I just got them in today so I can't say how well they work in conjunction with the Oasis. I saw them in most everyones humis in this thread so I figured I'd give them a shot.


----------



## LouDog

This was taken about a month ago, most these smoke are gone
Can't restock till I get a job, and its harder than I thought to find one lol.


----------



## bobarian

chibnkr said:


> ... it's a start.


I've been staring at this amazing image for 5 minutes(its 3am) and I am utterly speechless. What an incredible collection!


----------



## dschoemaker

Here are a couple pics of my main humi, not the best since they were takien with my phone:



















Dave


----------



## hova45

See how everyone complains that there humi is small and they have run out of space how about me. rofl


----------



## Tuxguy

dschoemaker said:


> Here are a couple pics of my main humi, not the best since they were takien with my phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


 Nice but, GET THAT BLONDIE OUT OF THERE


----------



## newcigarz

hova45 said:


> See how everyone complains that there humi is small and they have run out of space how about me. rofl


Maybe you should send me those sticks that Mike sent you so they can be stored in a proper humidor :r


----------



## hova45

newcigarz said:


> Maybe you should send me those sticks that Mike sent you so they can be stored in a proper humidor :r


I would but they are in the eli already thats just my little travel humi.:r:r:r:mn


----------



## nozero

Hello, my name is Michael and I'm an addict. I suffer, most of the time, from humi envy. Today, I can finally post pics of mine and not be ashamed...

Wish they looked like this all the time...

Humi 1 bottom.









Humi1 Top.









Humi2 bottom.









Humi2 Top.









After my Chanukah haul today, I had a box of: 
NESTOR RESERVE - DOUBLE CORONA - 7.62 x 47
and a fiver of ONYX Reserve Robustos - 5 x 50 waiting on the porch when we came back from walking the dogs.
​
The RH readings are low because I was doing some moving around to make room. They normally run 65% - 70%, but with the heat on, it drops quite quickly when they're open for very long.


----------



## FishNSmoke

I think this was done with CGI. Utterly amazing, like watching Transformers, From Leaf to Cabinet.



DoctaJ said:


> :dr:dr:dr:dr Amazing


----------



## CCCigar

I like Maduros!


----------



## Thumper2672

Here is a picture of my humi when it was a baby.










This is one year later!


----------



## n3uka

Thumper2672 said:


> This is one year later!


Nice increase. I would get the flavored cigars out of there so they don't contaminate your good smokes.


----------



## Thumper2672

n3uka said:


> Nice increase. I would get the flavored cigars out of there so they don't contaminate your good smokes.


I think I will. I tried the CAO Moontrance and I hated it. Figure I'll get them out the next time I rotate them.


----------



## jbock

Wow, I am totally jealous of the collections displayed here. Here is my baby. I have a few in there that are pretty near and dear to my heart and aspire to fill this puppy up when the wife isn't looking! 










I didn't worry about the second, or third shelves, they are just some Perdomo Seconds and Bock y Ca's, Slow Age, IT Select Reserve and a whole ton of cigarello sized Don Tomas and H. Upmanns









Here are two of my favorites....


----------



## Boobar

Some updated humidor pics


----------



## nozero

Wow, the shine on your collection is simply beautiful!
:tu


----------



## doubled




----------



## sames

Thumper2672 said:


> Here is a picture of my humi when it was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one year later!


Eh, i would take those Flavours out of there before they affect the other cigars :2


----------



## Thumper2672

Took them out a little over an hour ago. They were in there for about two or three weeks. Do you think that's long enough to affect the others?


----------



## havana_lover

Thumper2672 said:


> Took them out a little over an hour ago. They were in there for about two or three weeks. Do you think that's long enough to affect the others?


there all toast, send them to me for disposable.. I wouldnt worry about it to much.. :tu


----------



## constant tilt

alright here is a break down of my cooler 
don pepin blue










chisel, coronado and tatuaje black










random singles










don pepin blacks










mostly edge sumatra with a CAO brazil and DL 700










more random singles










pepin lancero sampler couldnt help myself had to have one of the blues










and my top tray and i believe everything is readable


----------



## yazzie

Just transferred the contents of 2 50qt. Coolers to a 150 Qt. one..........


----------



## ForestPuma

yazzie said:


> Just transferred the contents of 2 50qt. Coolers to a 150 Qt. one..........


Nice Collection! :tu


----------



## hova45

one of my cabinet humis sorry whats inside is private.


----------



## Bax

yazzie said:


> Just transferred the contents of 2 50qt. Coolers to a 150 Qt. one..........


 Can I curl up and take a nap in there?


----------



## jkorp

yazzie said:


> Just transferred the contents of 2 50qt. Coolers to a 150 Qt. one..........


:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Opusfxd

hova45 said:


> one of my cabinet humis sorry whats inside is private.


I'd be interested in the structure behind door #2 more than the contents on this one.:cb


----------



## Bones

constant tilt said:


> mostly edge sumatra with a CAO brazil and DL 700


Everytime I see one of those Brazils...
I really want to try one, I think I may pick one up this week, providing the B&M has them in stock.


----------



## KASR

jbock said:


>


Ahhhhh...Juan Lopez's! A great puro go to stick for me! Niiiiice!


----------



## denverdog

I was playing some coolidor tetris yesterday so I thought I would take a few pics.

Cooler #1:









Desktop #1:









Ammo Can Humi: This humi was made and signed by a cigar smoking unit deployed in Iraq. My two little boys think it is just the coolest thing ever so they keep it in their room.


----------



## SmokinApe

denverdog said:


> I was playing some coolidor tetris yesterday so I thought I would take a few pics.
> 
> Cooler #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ammo Can Humi: This humi was made and signed by a cigar smoking unit deployed in Iraq. My two little boys think it is just the coolest thing ever so they keep it in their room.


Sweet ammo can!


----------



## nosaj02

Ammo Can Humi: This humi was made and signed by a cigar smoking unit deployed in Iraq. My two little boys think it is just the coolest thing ever so they keep it in their room.

























[/quote]

Thats pretty cool! Did you make the shelves yourself?


----------



## neoflex

c


onstant tilt said:


>


I would pull that sleeve off that OWR as it looks like it is damaging your wrapper.


----------



## denverdog

nosaj02 said:


> Ammo Can Humi: This humi was made and signed by a cigar smoking unit deployed in Iraq. My two little boys think it is just the coolest thing ever so they keep it in their room.


Thats pretty cool! Did you make the shelves yourself?[/quote]

Thanks. I did not make the shelves, one of the guys in the unit did all of the work. The thing works great, holds a ton of sticks and humidity very well. :tu


----------



## constant tilt

finally noticed that last night when i smoked the OWR. small piece of the wrapper was missing but cigar still burnt fine and was a alright smoke in my book.


----------



## Darrell

Here is my VinoTemp. The humidity is not back to normal yet as I just opened and closed it.










Here is my desktop humidor.










and


----------



## dwhitacre

The pictures of many of these humidors are impressive.

I am only a beginner. Please don't laugh.


----------



## KASR

dwhitacre said:


> The pictures of many of these humidors are impressive.
> 
> I am only a beginner. Please don't laugh.


How many cigars can you fit into each red X???

I can't see chit.


----------



## n3uka

dwhitacre said:


> The pictures of many of these humidors are impressive.
> 
> I am only a beginner. Please don't laugh.


worked for me


----------



## dwhitacre

KASR said:


> How many cigars can you fit into each red X???
> 
> I can't see chit.


Sorry!

Hope this helps:


----------



## ritan

KASR said:


> How many cigars can you fit into each red X???
> 
> I can't see chit.


First day back at work huh? :r


----------



## dwhitacre

n3uka said:


> worked for me


Thank you, n3uka!


----------



## KASR

dwhitacre said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Hope this helps:


I can see em now! I guess firefox didn't like all the extra periods in the file path from the original post. Great looking stash!


----------



## dwhitacre

KASR said:


> I can see em now! I guess firefox didn't like all the extra periods in the file path from the original post. Great looking stash!


Thank you!

I have been trying to fill my humidor since Christmas. Smoking them prevents me from keeping it full.


----------



## BigFrankMD

dwhitacre said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Hope this helps:


I would pull that acid smoke outta there before everything else tastes "infused"


----------



## jkorp

BigFrankMD said:


> I would pull that acid smoke outta there before everything else tastes "infused"


Damn, law enforcement has given you the eagle eye. I looked at that pic several times and didn't even notice that stinker.

Yeah, you have some nice sticks rubbing elbows with it, you should isolate it. I wouldn't even keep it in the same box at all. :2


----------



## dwhitacre

jkorp said:


> Damn, law enforcement has given you the eagle eye. I looked at that pic several times and didn't even notice that stinker.
> 
> Yeah, you have some nice sticks rubbing elbows with it, you should isolate it. I wouldn't even keep it in the same box at all. :2


Thanks for the heads up, BigFrankMD and jkorp!

Kuba Kuba Isolated!


----------



## Lorglath

BigFrankMD said:


> I would pull that acid smoke outta there before everything else tastes "infused"


I saw that right away and was going to say something but you beat me to it!

dwhitacre -Don't you dare apologize for your collection, new or old, big or small, a collection of cigars is a beautiful thing. It seems that you have a good selection, I see some Padrons, R&J, Arturo Fuente, punch.... There is absolutely nothing to be ashamed of. And I made the same mistake when I was starting out with the Acid which is why i noticed it right away. Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## Ender

Here's mine:
Outside Shot:









Through the glass:









Top Shelf:









Middle Shelf:









ISOMs at the bottom:









As you can probably see. I've been fighting a constant (and losing) battle against mold since I moved to FL a year ago. I'm guessing I should just mothball this humidor and build a Vinotemp, but it looks so nice. I don't suppose there are any small scale cooling units that I could just drop in it?


----------



## dwhitacre

Lorglath said:


> I saw that right away and was going to say something but you beat me to it!
> 
> dwhitacre -Don't you dare apologize for your collection, new or old, big or small, a collection of cigars is a beautiful thing. It seems that you have a good selection, I see some Padrons, R&J, Arturo Fuente, punch.... There is absolutely nothing to be ashamed of. And I made the same mistake when I was starting out with the Acid which is why i noticed it right away. Keep up the good work brother!


Lorglath - Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## JCK

I don't think mold is a function of the temperature in your humidor but more so the humidity. Looks like you have beads on the bottom and water pillows on the middle shelf. what kind of humidity are you getting on the bottom of the humidor? Looks like you could stick a hygro in the bottom with those habanos and monitor it through the glass in the front.


----------



## Ender

My humidity runs around 70, plus or minus a few. I used to run 75-80 when I was in VA, and never had any trouble. Down here it's been a constant battle, and I get the worst of it during the summer heat.


----------



## JCK

try and bring it down to 65-67% plus or minus a few and see if that doesn't take care of your mold problem.


----------



## Ender

OK, I took out the big unit from the bottom, we'll see what happens. I'm afraid 65-67 may be too dry for my tastes, but I guess a dry stick is better than a moldy one. Stupid Florida...


----------



## JCK

well 65-67 is probably a good starting point to stabilize and see mold desists. Then you can bring it up a point and keep testing... 

Probably better to work backwards.. get all the mold off the sticks, then bring it down to 69, then 68 if the mold persists.. etc.


----------



## Ender

I clean the mold off every month or so. I even tried freezing them after cleaning one time to kill the spores, but it came back just as fast. Hopefully drying them out will work, I'm really getting sick of fighting mold. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

You'll have to watch it now anyway.
Once there is a signifigant mold outbreak the wood will be covered with spores and it'll continue to grow over and over.
Clean the thing out then lower the humidity to somewhere below 70 but no less than 65.
:2

By clean, I mean clean. Not just brush the mold away.
It may be difficult to do in a humi, never tried.
Search removing mold.
Freezing won't kill it.


----------



## Ender

I'm not sure I can sterilize the humi without ruining it. I'm leaning towards building a vinotemp to keep all my new stuff in, and then just keep fighting the mold until I smoke through everything in this one.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Ender said:


> I'm not sure I can sterilize the humi without ruining it. I'm leaning towards building a vinotemp to keep all my new stuff in, and then just keep fighting the mold until I smoke through everything in this one.


Read this and be careful....
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Cigars-2143/Humidors-Mold-Spanish-Cedar.htm

Last paragraph in particular.


----------



## Ender

Good read, thanks Stu. Time to bust out the bottle of Everclear. :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Ender said:


> Good read, thanks Stu. Time to bust out the bottle of Everclear. :ss


Noooooooooooo
Ya gotta save the good stuff for in case the mold don't go away!:al

Glad I could help.

Edit: One other thing. Distilled Water or PG is a must. Hope you already know that and are using one or the other.


----------



## Ender

Don't worry, I have plenty of good stuff to drink, cigars are only one of my expensive hobbies. :al I use distilled water, tried PG before but didn't like the chemical taste it gave the cigars.


Edit: Sorry for hijacking the Humi show off thread, if a mod wants to split this off, or just have me start a new thread for my mold problem I will.


----------



## czartim

Ender, you consider BS top shelf material? Never had one, just a catchy band.


----------



## Ender

I've never smoked one, and I don't plan on it, it's a cheapo medium filler POS. My buddies and I all grabbed one just because the band was funny.


----------



## Ender

After cleaning out the humi and wiping down every one of my 162 sticks with Everclear, I'm mold free. I hope it stays that way... :hn


----------



## montecristo#2

I am not really a fan of water pillows. I would also check your humidifier to make sure there is no mold on the inside growing on the foam (assuming you are using foam. One good thing about PG is that it is antifungal (although I don't like the stuff either). If you are only using distilled water, you can get mold growing on the humidifier.

If I was you, I would ditch the water pillows and throw out your humidifier (assuming it is floral foam) and buy some 65% beads. I store all my cigars at 65% and they are plenty moist. I know some people store their cigars at 60% and that is a little too dry for me. I used to store everything at 69-70%, but found they smoke and taste better at 65%.

Nice looking humidor by the way.


----------



## Ender

It's not foam, it's some kind of water absorbent crystal. There wasn't any mold visible inside, but it got a dose of everclear along with everything else just in case. I'll try to track down some beads, they seem to be pretty popular around here.


----------



## montecristo#2

Ender said:


> It's not foam, it's some kind of water absorbent crystal. There wasn't any mold visible inside, but it got a dose of everclear along with everything else just in case. I'll try to track down some beads, they seem to be pretty popular around here.


Do you know what the RH is in your house/apartment? If the RH is relatively high, you could go with some boveda packets as well.

Out here in San Francisco, the RH is usually right around 60-65% D), so the packets last a lot longer than 3 months. During the winter, my beads are pretty much dry and my humidors are stable at 64-65%.

By the way, I take it you are a Seahawks fan? I grew up in Seattle, I hope they win this weekend.


----------



## Ender

The humidity can be anywhere between 50 and 80% depending on how much the AC unit is running. Right now it's around 60.

I grew up in Eugene, I'm hoping to move to either Portland or Seattle later this year after I finish school. I plan on a victory smoke after the Hawks win this weekend. :ss


----------



## Kidrock387

Ender said:


> The humidity can be anywhere between 50 and 80% depending on how much the AC unit is running. Right now it's around 60.
> 
> I grew up in Eugene, I'm hoping to move to either Portland or Seattle later this year after I finish school. I plan on a victory smoke after the Hawks win this weekend. :ss


are you talking about the chicago blackhawks?


----------



## Ender

Nope, Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## sandsman1

hey ender i realy like that humi whats the name of it ? and if ya dont mind whats the cost-- looks like it will hold a nice amount of stogies -- sands


----------



## Ender

sandsman1 said:


> hey ender i realy like that humi whats the name of it ? and if ya dont mind whats the cost-- looks like it will hold a nice amount of stogies -- sands


I bought mine in Dubai, but it looks like Tampa Humidor has the same one for $150.

http://www.tampahumidor.com/sd4/product/salerno-3576.cfm


----------



## dayplanner

Tony, youre from west palm? I'm from boca raton!

I live in Iowa now though 

God I miss palm beach.


----------



## Troop_lee

Here's pics of my cooler.

I went from this

























To This









































yes, the boxes on top are full of various stuff.

:ss


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

Bottom layer


middle and top layer


----------



## acruce

My stash


----------



## Lorglath

nice collection guys! keep up the good work!


----------



## rx2010

Troop, are those acids buried down there?


----------



## BengalMan

Here's one of my humis.

Top tray is some higher end stuff (custom rolled Graycliff's, Padron 80th) mixed with some random stuff (VSG, DCM, CAO) and some go to cigars (Oliva Serie V and Pepins). 









This is the main part of the humi. 4-5 rows on each side. Left side is all cuban (Mostly Monte and Cohiba), right side is mostly Fuente (almost all various Opus and Anejo Sharks) and Oliva.









This is my high end humi for the most part. I have another pretty big tupperdore that is all mid-level, everyday smokes as well.

:ss


----------



## Troop_lee

rx2010 said:


> Troop, are those acids buried down there?


yes, i wanted to try that CI only Def sea, yuck!! had one last night. I took a few puffs and went and picked up a padilla miami :ss

They are sitting next to three thompsons sticks and a mac. so I am not worried about taste mingling.


----------



## hova45

Troop_lee said:


> yes, i wanted to try that CI only Def sea, yuck!! had one last night. I took a few puffs and went and picked up a padilla miami :ss
> 
> They are sitting next to three thompsons sticks and a mac. so I am not worried about taste mingling.


I would throw them out and replace them with something good.


----------



## OilMan

Troop_lee said:


> yes, i wanted to try that CI only Def sea, yuck!! had one last night. I took a few puffs and went and picked up a padilla miami :ss
> 
> *They are sitting next to three thompsons sticks and a mac. so I am not worried about taste mingling*.


Aint no sense in them taking up room,


----------



## rx2010

OilMan said:


> Aint no sense in them taking up room,


:tpd: time for the spring cleaning


----------



## Troop_lee

hova45 said:


> I would throw them out and replace them with something good.





OilMan said:


> Aint no sense in them taking up room,





rx2010 said:


> :tpd: time for the spring cleaning


I was going to blow them up with a firecracker, and video tape it for all to see. Do you guys want to see that??


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl

Heck yes we wanna see it!

If you wait until March I'll be in Palm Coast visitng my daughter.


----------



## Ender

Troop_lee said:


> I was going to blow them up with a firecracker, and video tape it for all to see. Do you guys want to see that??


Does a bear shit in the woods? :ss


----------



## nosaj02

BengalMan said:


> Here's one of my humis.
> 
> Top tray is some higher end stuff (custom rolled Graycliff's, Padron 80th) mixed with some random stuff (VSG, DCM, CAO) and some go to cigars (Oliva Serie V and Pepins).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the main part of the humi. 4-5 rows on each side. Left side is all cuban (Mostly Monte and Cohiba), right side is mostly Fuente (almost all various Opus and Anejo Sharks) and Oliva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my high end humi for the most part. I have another pretty big tupperdore that is all mid-level, everyday smokes as well.
> 
> :ss


Those Montes look delicious:dr Very nice collection


----------



## yamaha6000

Anyone know how to make these pics bigger, so you don't have to click on them and they show up big in the forum like most of everyones? I'm new to photobucket, thanks.


----------



## Kondour

yamaha6000 said:


> Anyone know how to make these pics bigger, so you don't have to click on them and they show up big in the forum like most of everyones? I'm new to photobucket, thanks.


Yamaha6000,
Have you tried those Legends i think orange or yellow label in your humidor? I would like to know what you think of them, because i really enjoyed the Orange label.
Thanks,
Derek:ss


----------



## Troop_lee

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> Heck yes we wanna see it!
> 
> If you wait until March I'll be in Palm Coast visitng my daughter.


I may not wait that long to explode them, but when your in palm coast shoot me a PM and we'll try to meet up.


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl

Will do bud.


----------



## yamaha6000

Kondour said:


> Yamaha6000,
> Have you tried those Legends i think orange or yellow label in your humidor? I would like to know what you think of them, because i really enjoyed the Orange label.
> Thanks,
> Derek:ss


No I haven't, I haven't ever tried a Legends, but I got these in a Pepin sampler, once I try one out I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## audio1der

I organized my fridges last night to make room for incoming purchases :mn
87.8% Cuban, 4 boxes are singles, multiple boxes of any vitola are stacked.
God, I ned a cheaper hobby :hn:ss


----------



## jkorp

audio1der said:


> I organized my fridges last night to make room for incoming purchases :mn
> 87.8% Cuban, 4 boxes are singles, multiple boxes of any vitola are stacked.
> God, I ned a cheaper hobby :hn:ss


Very nice.:dr If you every need some overflow room for all those ISOMs let me know.


----------



## CigarMonkel

View attachment 16110


View attachment 16111


yes it's a little guy but we all gotta start somewhere (even though its empty except my hygrometer and my drymistat. ='( someday i will have a big one. i've been sitting here drooling over all the other humidors and all the cigars in them. then i look at mine and its kinda depressing. someday though and hopefully soon. = )


----------



## Bax

audio1der said:


> I organized my fridges last night to make room for incoming purchases :mn
> 87.8% Cuban, 4 boxes are singles, multiple boxes of any vitola are stacked.
> God, I ned a cheaper hobby :hn:ss


Good lord! Well, you could try selling cigars to me, that might be cheaper!:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel

audio1der said:


> I organized my fridges last night to make room for incoming purchases :mn
> 87.8% Cuban, 4 boxes are singles, multiple boxes of any vitola are stacked.
> God, I ned a cheaper hobby :hn:ss


deal lord... i think i just felt my dick move


----------



## Bad Astronaut




----------



## Kondour

Well here is my Humidor which some recent NC purchases such as the Davidoff and the Gurkhas.


----------



## chupacabrah

Before and after a BOMB




...it's not very organized...and its pretty new also, just cured right before the bombs!


----------



## redryno247

Well, here it is, I love it and can't wait to fill it. I've posted more detail here.


----------



## Old Sailor

audio1der said:


> I organized my fridges last night to make room for incoming purchases :mn
> 87.8% Cuban, 4 boxes are singles, multiple boxes of any vitola are stacked.
> God, I ned a cheaper hobby :hn:ss


Good Lord man:dr:dr


----------



## bigman

SO, I finally got some pictures today, sorry they were with my phone, but I just had to brag. Sure they aren’t big but it is the fact that my girlfriend at the time, now she is my fiancé, got me the larger one last year for Christmas, and this year, she, or her parents, but she did the shopping, got me the smaller one this year for Christmas. And they are now proudly displayed in the kitchen in her display cabinet. 

And yes those are Acids in the smaller one, but they are what she likes, and she did get it for me, and I enjoy some of them with her. 

I have two more at my house, but they are the $20 Savoy, and I also have my cooler-adore there, but none of them are nearly as pretty and special as these. 

Enjoy


----------



## bigman

And the contents


----------



## Thumper2672

Kondour said:


> Well here is my Humidor which some recent NC purchases such as the Davidoff and the Gurkhas.


Say, what is that twisted thingy with the yellow ribbon tied around it?


----------



## worr lord

Not sure of the manufacturer, but it's a Culebras


----------



## Thumper2672

And you smoke it all twisted up like that?


----------



## OtterAKL4987

Thumper2672 said:


> And you smoke it all twisted up like that?


Nope, you seperate them first and then smoke them. Check out this video on CA.(It's like the fourth video down or so):tu


----------



## BostonMark

Here is my new one. I have another one full of some lower end smokes, but these are all my favorites. Nothing too spectacular, but its my baby, and I love it. :tu





































-Mark


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

nothing special my arse- You got some tasty's in there.. ENjoy them.. CHarish them.. SMoke them


----------



## BroNeilson

Nice collection also great looking humidor.


----------



## sames

Been smoking 3 months.


----------



## Kondour

The twisted one is a Davidoff Cuelbras. Unwrap the 3 and smoke individually. This humidor is now completly full after the vacaille herf! Thanks guys.


----------



## Little General

NooB here. My wife gave me the humidor for Christmas and I've been woking on filling it ever since. The singles in the bottom are helping to keep my RH in check. The Punch & Helix are my homemade Humi-bead holders.


----------



## bcampos

Just posted this in another thread...

But here she goes...


----------



## JCK

man, I don't know how some of you organize your singles so neatly. My single's drawer was driving me crazy so I pulled everything out tonight and tried to re-organize. It was driving me crazy trying to find a particular stick. It makes a little more sense to me now, but it's still a mess in my mind, but I guess I shouldn't dwell on it.... I'll just have to smoke them until it's empty.

All the singles pulled out....










A little more sense of things.... I think I know where everything is now.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> man, I don't know how some of you organize your singles so neatly.


That's where my OCD kicks in Ji. It also helps to not have as many sticks as you do. :ss


----------



## JCK

see, that's what I'm talking about.. Tony, that looks much cleaner than mine and tastier!


----------



## bonggoy

Here's one of my coolers. I believe this was taken a little over a year ago.


----------



## KASR

khubli said:


> man, I don't know how some of you organize your singles so neatly. My single's drawer was driving me crazy so I pulled everything out tonight and tried to re-organize. It was driving me crazy trying to find a particular stick. It makes a little more sense to me now, but it's still a mess in my mind, but I guess I shouldn't dwell on it.... I'll just have to smoke them until it's empty.
> 
> All the singles pulled out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little more sense of things.... I think I know where everything is now.


Good Lord, Ji!


----------



## tecnorobo

khubli said:


>


DAVIDOFFS! :dr


----------



## newcigarz

Might as well shoot the cabinet while we are at it. Plenty of room left in here :r:ss


----------



## rx2010

KASR said:


> Good Lord, Ji!


party at Ji's house

someone invite newcigarz


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> Might as well shoot the cabinet while we are at it. Plenty of room left in here :r:ss


Me likes! Tasty looking boxes you got there.! I recognize some of that top shelf stuff! I like how the AVOs get the top shelf.. :]


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> Me likes! Tasty looking boxes you got there.! I recognize some of that top shelf stuff! I like how the AVOs get the top shelf.. :]


You know all those odd shaped boxes :r:r


----------



## dayplanner

khubli said:


> man, I don't know how some of you organize your singles so neatly. My single's drawer was driving me crazy so I pulled everything out tonight and tried to re-organize. It was driving me crazy trying to find a particular stick. It makes a little more sense to me now, but it's still a mess in my mind, but I guess I shouldn't dwell on it.... I'll just have to smoke them until it's empty.
> 
> All the singles pulled out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little more sense of things.... I think I know where everything is now.


Wow! I've never had a davidoff, we don't get them anywhere in Iowa.

...hint hint


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> Wow! I've never had a davidoff, we don't get them anywhere in Iowa.
> 
> ...hint hint


www.holts.com :bn:r


----------



## JCK

LOL Abdul.... come to Atlanta, you can smoke whatever you want.


----------



## rx2010

khubli said:


> LOL Abdul.... come to Atlanta, you can smoke whatever you want.


lets see.... amarillo to atlanta... 1,120 mi - about 17 hours 8 mins

thanks google maps!


----------



## JCK

come on RX, you're invited too.


----------



## dayplanner

khubli said:


> LOL Abdul.... come to Atlanta, you can smoke whatever you want.


...meth?

LOL. What blends do you like by them? I'd like to try a few.


----------



## newcigarz

Advil said:


> LOL. What blends do you like by them? I'd like to try a few.


He likes the dusty ones. I still got one left Ji, saving it for a special occasion. 
It is in the other humi. :tu


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> He likes the dusty ones. I still got one left Ji, saving it for a special occasion.
> It is in the other humi. :tu


I still have a few of those dusty ones tucked away in the cabinet. I just wish they were Cuban!

Might have to save those dusty one's until we can both smoke them together in the same place. :tu


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> ...meth?
> 
> LOL. What blends do you like by them? I'd like to try a few.


oh and Abdul

Indianola to Atlanta

974 mi - about 15 hours 0 mins :ss


----------



## JCK

Advil said:


> ...meth?
> 
> LOL. What blends do you like by them? I'd like to try a few.


Abdul, most of them are on the milder side, so they make a good afternoon, early evening smoke for me.

I'm partial to the Special Series, then Milleniums for a little more body, and the K series.. I say you really can't go wrong with any of them unless you're looking for in your face spice power bomb, which these are not.

More complex flavors with a lighter body. I think you'd like them. I'm sure your girlfriend would love them is she liked that AVO she smoked on New Years.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> I still have a few of those dusty ones tucked away in the cabinet. I just wish they were Cuban!
> 
> Might have to save those dusty one's until we can both smoke them together in the same place. :tu


Sounds like a plan. Oh what the heck the camera was still out so here you go.


----------



## JCK

Behind the Cabinet Doors.... Not all these boxes are mine. A few of the boxes belong to a friend of mine.


----------



## dayplanner

hmm reminds me of the brown label tatuaje. I'm going to try and get my hands on one. 


And rx, I'll do it if you do!


----------



## JCK

Yum Yum.... Davi Number One!


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> Behind the Cabinet Doors.... Not all these boxes are mine. A few of the boxes belong to a friend of mine.


Yeah that's what I tell my wife too! :r:r:r

Looking good Ji!


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> hmm reminds me of the brown label tatuaje. I'm going to try and get my hands on one.
> 
> And rx, I'll do it if you do!


my wife is always talking about taking a trip to Atlanta for shopping and such, I'll have to save up


----------



## dayplanner

rx2010 said:


> my wife is always talking about taking a trip to Atlanta for shopping and such, I'll have to save up


Dude, perfect. Tell her you even have a shopping partner for her. A shopping partner who will actually more than likely be pickier than her. I'm a little metro and I get a lot of crap for it. I just love designer stuff


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> Yeah that's what I tell my wife too! :r:r:r
> 
> Looking good Ji!


shhhhhhh... as long as you don't implicate me!


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> Dude, perfect. Tell her you even have a shopping partner for her. A shopping partner who will actually more than likely be pickier than her. I'm a little metro and I get a lot of crap for it. I just love designer stuff


she doesn't shop without me, I'm the visionary in the couple

hey, I know what looks good (that and she's always watching Bravo, so I think it rubs off)


----------



## dayplanner

rx2010 said:


> she doesn't shop without me, I'm the visionary in the couple
> 
> hey, I know what looks good (that and she's always watching Bravo, so I think it rubs off)


i didn't say you couldn't come 

what can i say, versace underwear, coach belts and beanies and davidoffs just appeal to me!


----------



## rx2010

oh I didn't mean for the to sound defensive

I just meant that we both enjoy shopping together, for pretty much anything

I'll let this thread get back to humidors now :bn


----------



## dayplanner

Good call RX.

Started using my new baby today. It was stable at 65 so I threw sticks in. They're at 65% now so I'm safe.





Top shelves that fold out. Opus and Casa fuente on the right (and a few pam26), Pepin lanceros and robustos under em on the left.

Main compartment. More opus, anejo, VSG's and pepins. a ton of tatuaje brown and red labels here too. and the few isoms i have (til i get my box of party shorts)




random singles. some cheapies, some expensive. theres a power ranger there but theres also a flor de oliva 


Too many toranos!



It's not much of a collection so don't laugh. But I think it's decent. I usually have something to fulfill my cravings. One day I hope to be like you other losers


----------



## JCK

Abdul.. that's looking like a mighty tasty humidor. I remember when you first joined and your first humidor had 3 cigars in it. Well done on all the mighty fine looking cigars!


----------



## montecristo#2

khubli said:


> Behind the Cabinet Doors.... Not all these boxes are mine. A few of the boxes belong to a friend of mine.


Ji - you can send me that box of blue label lanceros! :tu

You don't need them any more do you?  :r :r

I see the lancero samplers sitting below them as well!


----------



## rx2010

khubli said:


> Abdul.. that's looking like a mighty tasty humidor. I remember when you first joined and your first humidor had 3 cigars in it. Well done on all the mighty fine looking cigars!


no kidding, took me severals months of saving and buying before I had anything close

and now I have two coolers :bn

you will have be surpassed before spring I"m sure


----------



## smokeyscotch

Advil said:


> Good call RX.
> 
> Started using my new baby today. It was stable at 65 so I threw sticks in. They're at 65% now so I'm safe.
> 
> Top shelves that fold out. Opus and Casa fuente on the right (and a few pam26), Pepin lanceros and robustos under em on the left.
> 
> Main compartment. More opus, anejo, VSG's and pepins. a ton of tatuaje brown and red labels here too. and the few isoms i have (til i get my box of party shorts)
> 
> random singles. some cheapies, some expensive. theres a power ranger there but theres also a flor de oliva
> 
> *Too many toranos!*
> 
> It's not much of a collection so don't laugh. But I think it's decent. I usually have something to fulfill my cravings. One day I hope to be like you other losers


There are plenty of people that will help you remedy your Torano problem.
I think it is a very nice collection. Very nice Humi too.:tu


----------



## montecristo#2

Advil said:


> It's not much of a collection so don't laugh. But I think it's decent. I usually have something to fulfill my cravings. One day I hope to be like you other losers




With a humidor stocked like that, I don't think anyone is laughing. :ss

Considering your girlfriend bought that as well, I think you are mistaking laughter for cries of jealousy!  :r


----------



## JCK

montecristo#2 said:


> Ji - you can send me that box of blue label lanceros! :tu
> 
> You don't need them any more do you?  :r :r
> 
> I see the lancero samplers sitting below them as well!


Aaron.. You sure do know your Pepin boxes! That box of Lanceros actually isn't mine. I wasn't kidding about holding some boxes for a friend, but I do have one that belongs to me that is unopened, and 2 more that belong to another friend sitting in a cooler. I had asked him about coming off one of the boxes, but he's looking to get $220.00 for it... A little more than what was paid for it...:sl

What can I do though. Maybe he'll forget about them and I'll have squatter's rights? LOL


----------



## dayplanner

khubli said:


> Abdul.. that's looking like a mighty tasty humidor. I remember when you first joined and your first humidor had 3 cigars in it. Well done on all the mighty fine looking cigars!


Oh yes, the memories.

This is what he's talking about.









Two opus and a PAM26 were all I had. Then Khubli and Bobarian helped me get some space taken up in there.

I'm letting that PAM sit for a while since it was my first.

Ji, I finally smoked that Monte 4 in case I didnt tell you. My first ISOM and I loved it! Thanks so much for the shove down the slope!


----------



## JCK

You're very welcome. I see you've got a few more to smoke now and the shorts on the way.. :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

khubli said:


> Aaron.. You sure do know your Pepin boxes! That box of Lanceros actually isn't mine. I wasn't kidding about holding some boxes for a friend, but I do have one that belongs to me that is unopened, and 2 more that belong to another friend sitting in a cooler. I had asked him about coming off one of the boxes, but he's looking to get $220.00 for it... A little more than what was paid for it...:sl
> 
> What can I do though. Maybe he'll forget about them and I'll have squatter's rights? LOL


He wants $220 for it and your storing them for him?  That is messed up.  :r

Were they $180 or $200? I might take one for $220. I have been wanting to light one up for about 3 months now and just can't do it. :hn  :r

I have heard the ones in the sampler are slightly different.


----------



## montecristo#2

khubli said:


> Aaron.. You sure do know your Pepin boxes! That box of Lanceros actually isn't mine. I wasn't kidding about holding some boxes for a friend, but I do have one that belongs to me that is unopened, and 2 more that belong to another friend sitting in a cooler. I had asked him about coming off one of the boxes, but he's looking to get $220.00 for it... A little more than what was paid for it...:sl
> 
> What can I do though. Maybe he'll forget about them and I'll have squatter's rights? LOL


By the way, what's on top on the blue label lanceros? Looks like a Fuente box. I would say a box of anejos, but there is no writing on the front.


----------



## JCK

montecristo#2 said:


> By the way, what's on top on the blue label lanceros? Looks like a Fuente box. I would say a box of anejos, but there is no writing on the front.


That was the Don Carlos Holiday Sampler from 2006. Some of the cigars were slightly damaged so Al let my buddy have it for $65 bucks.


----------



## wayner123

I didn't know that they made a box of the Lancero Blue Labels without it being in the sampler. Do you know of anywhere these are being sold?


----------



## JCK

Wayne, these were a limited run of 100 boxes done for Puffn'Stuff in Atlanta.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=81786&page=3


----------



## Boobar

Advil said:


> Good call RX.
> 
> Started using my new baby today. It was stable at 65 so I threw sticks in. They're at 65% now so I'm safe.
> 
> Top shelves that fold out. Opus and Casa fuente on the right (and a few pam26), Pepin lanceros and robustos under em on the left.
> 
> Main compartment. More opus, anejo, VSG's and pepins. a ton of tatuaje brown and red labels here too. and the few isoms i have (til i get my box of party shorts)
> 
> random singles. some cheapies, some expensive. theres a power ranger there but theres also a flor de oliva
> 
> Too many toranos!
> 
> It's not much of a collection so don't laugh. But I think it's decent. I usually have something to fulfill my cravings. One day I hope to be like you other losers


Very nice collection, what kind of humidor is that?


----------



## mtec-cl

Been a member of this board since I quit cigarettes six months ago (after ten years of smoking). CS is definitely the best cigar forum there is, been my IE homepage for some time now! Learned so much from all you fellow BOTLs out there. I've finally amassed a small collection worthy of sharing.

Small one was my first, larger one is now full, Aristocrat in the making


----------



## mtec-cl

Some pics of the larger one.


----------



## wayner123

khubli said:


> Wayne, these were a limited run of 100 boxes done for Puffn'Stuff in Atlanta.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=81786&page=3


Do they still have any more??


----------



## denverdog

mtec said:


> Some pics of the larger one.


Damn brother, that is a nice looking box!


----------



## dayplanner

Boobar said:


> Very nice collection, what kind of humidor is that?


Thank you, and it's a 300 capacity glass "cabinet" from cheaphumidors.com


----------



## JCK

wayner123 said:


> Do they still have any more??


Unfortunately Wayne, these lasted about a month. They've been long gone. Not to say Pepin won't do it again at some point, but I haven't heard of anything new like this being released.


----------



## dayplanner

Ji, I think I found a place in downtown des moines that sells davidoffs!


----------



## JCK

Yay Adbul... go check em out!


----------



## slk333

Des Moines has a downtown?? 

Just Kidding - I grew up just south of Des Moines.



Advil said:


> Ji, I think I found a place in downtown des moines that sells davidoffs!


----------



## ForestPuma

Beachcougar said:


> Man I had forgotten about this thread. I love to see everyones humis. Here are my two Vinotemps. They are rapidly filling up.


Well I was looking at this thread and noticed that this picture was taken less than two months ago. Here are what they look like now:

And I also have stuffed the cooler on top:

Needless to say, I have put myself on a "No Cigars Until March" Diet! LOL


----------



## doctorcue

Very nice! Two Vino's and a cooler! I'd be dead if I had that! Looking good buddy!


----------



## shaerza

For the original post with a few more pics and a little bit of the story behind my humidor you can catch up back in the original thread.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1338572#post1338572

Anyways, a couple new pictures of "The Grandad" looking depressingly empty :ss
Exterior shot









Drawer with a few stogies









Box storage area with its meager fillings


----------



## nosaj02

shaerza said:


> For the original post with a few more pics and a little bit of the story behind my humidor you can catch up back in the original thread.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1338572#post1338572
> 
> Anyways, a couple new pictures of "The Grandad" looking depressingly empty :ss
> Exterior shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer with a few stogies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box storage area with its meager fillings


Very nice looking humi!!! As far as meager fillings.... I would gladly trade you everything I have for one of those bottom boxes filled will delicous goodness:dr


----------



## ja3480

schweiger_schmoke said:


> First of all: Nice collection.
> 
> Second of all: That's utterly ridiculous. :r


A DREAM COME TRUE YOU GOT YOURSELF THERE!!!!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## weak_link

Well I never said I was anything other than a novice and everyone has to start somewhere, right?

I swear the small one was full last week. :ss

The other one behind it just came in today. Seasoned it just a bit ago and should be all rtg when those stogies finally do arrive.

Try to be nice and remember you guys were green at one point, too.


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> Well I never said I was anything other than a novice and everyone has to start somewhere, right?
> 
> I swear the small one was full last week. :ss
> 
> The other one behind it just came in today. Seasoned it just a bit ago and should be all rtg when those stogies finally do arrive.


Looks good to me. My only humi is like your old one. I have humi envy.

Or is that RG envy? Anyway you should feel good about what you have.

And think about all those sticks on Saturday!!! You're the host... Maybe some new smokes?


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> Looks good to me. My only humi is like your old one. I have humi envy.
> 
> Or is that RG envy? Anyway you should feel good about what you have.
> 
> And think about all those sticks on Saturday!!! You're the host... Maybe some new smokes?


Don't have envy- it's just an ebay special el cheapo model. Probably would have been better to build a cooler or ammo box but I wanted something for my office.

A friend just told me about a B&M in town & I had no idea it even existed. I'm going to check it out and try and do something about the distinct lack of smokes in the two boxes. G2's should be here next week.

Oh, and I just pulled the trigger on a box of the lovely Dona Flor.  Don't worry about the $$ for now 'cuz I know when we spoke you mentioned holding off. We'll catch up on that part later. Regardless, it was so darn good I just couldn't wait.


----------



## rx2010

Advil, I showed my wife the pictures of your new humidor, she wants to know what you got your girl :r


----------



## dayplanner

Tim, I actually got her a diamond necklace with two hearts, and I came up with this cheesy thing about how the big heart represented me and the little heart was her and how i was holding her heart in my heart.

I still don't even get it myself... but she loved that shit.


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> I still don't even get it myself... but she loved that shit.


:r

that's all that matters


----------



## GWN

Finally got everything organized. Having desktops all over the place was causing some grief. The one at the bottom right is pretty much empty, awaiting my folks' return from ISOM in two weeks.


----------



## dwhitacre

Nice organizational skills!!!

You can come an organize mine next - JK!

Very nice!!!




GWN said:


> Finally got everything organized. Having desktops all over the place was causing some grief. The one at the bottom right is pretty much empty, awaiting my folks' return from ISOM in two weeks.


----------



## Munkey

I've been steadily working through this thread for over a week. An education to be sure. Thanks to all who posted. Gives me a lot to think about as I slide ever quicker down the slope.


----------



## weak_link

My new Humi is feeling a bit more full these days. It was an ebay special and I had to line the top of the lid sides with cedar wraps to get it to seal properly. After I slipped in cedar sleeves it seals with a nice 'whoosh' now.

Thanks for the tips Bobarian!


----------



## gumbydamit

Mines full of $1-3 sticks :ss


----------



## Dgar

gumbydamit said:


> Mines full of $1-3 sticks :ss


I see some Torano, Avo, LGC, Rocky Patel...... those are good smokes, welcome to CS


----------



## Hawk6815

Ok, here is my coffee table humi. I use my 32ct Otterbox for my traveling sticks. 

Will


----------



## CSmith

So between the humidor (thanks again Rich!) and CBid shipment that came yesterday, I spent about an hour and a half collecting and organizing. After that, I figure I might as well document my success. Too bad my camera AND my cameraphone are on the fritz...

BUT WAIT!

MacBook + Photo Booth to the rescue!

(Excuse the blurriness and backwards-ness of everything, just the nature of the beast.)

*Oh, the carnage......*

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2390457290102483425zCixwL

*The arsenal......*

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2264480250102483425AdRHkI

*Through the glass top of my new 300-ct.*

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2019488990102483425JhOxdd

*...and underneath the tray.*

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2541845340102483425ZQJFjH

*Look what you guys made me do!*

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2659834170102483425QaMksq

*Finally, the inside of the small guy, a.k.a. "The Top Shelf"*

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2032640360102483425rosZKc

*
Yeah, thanks everyone for sending me careening down this slope. All of that, and I'm still looking forward to yet another humi as a present from my better half and maybe one or two more things from the net...

HAHAHA! "One or two more things." I crack myself up.

Anyway, it's quite a ride, and I'm having a blast - even though I can't say the same thing for my wallet!

*(PS - Just a reminder as to where I was 2 months ago: )

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2944487010102483425xNCYas


----------



## Stonefox

Ha Ha, I think most of us have been down that slope:hn Some just go down faster. Nice new humi


----------



## Harpo

GWN said:


> The one at the bottom right is pretty much empty, awaiting my folks' return from ISOM in two weeks.


JAMAICA? :dr


----------



## Harpo

Hawk6815 said:


> Ok, here is my coffee table humi. I use my 32ct Otterbox for my traveling sticks.
> 
> Will


Don't EVER drop an opened bottle of wine on that glass!! :gn


----------



## jonny0783

Man I am so jelous of you guys I have trouble filling up a 150ct :r
I will make an effort to get there Some day!!!

Jon:ss


----------



## Volt

Ok, here is a noob's box to gander at:


----------



## Stonefox

Here are mine Made them last summer and are working out beautifully.


----------



## newcigarz

Stonefox said:


> Here are mine Made them last summer and are working out beautifully.


Nice work!:tu Any inside pics?


----------



## Hawk6815

Harpo said:


> Don't EVER drop an opened bottle of wine on that glass!! :gn


Are you speaking from experience here? p

Will


----------



## Stonefox

newcigarz said:


> Nice work!:tu Any inside pics?


Sure. Here are a couple of pictures of the inside of one. The other is empty for now  but probably not for long. The slope is pretty steep. If you are interested in seeing the entire construction of them you can go to the following link. http://schraderwoodworking.shutterf...a=67b0de21b35173c2c4e9&v=67b0de21b96320056576
Just click on slide show.
Thanks for looking


----------



## dustingaunder

Here are some older pics of my humi. LOL. Darn you CBid. 2 week old pics are old? It is already much fuller and reorganized go figure. I'll update new pics on Friday.


























DG


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

very nice looking humi :tu


----------



## stevieray

Stonefox said:


> Here are mine Made them last summer and are working out beautifully.


Very nice !!! Amazing actually


----------



## JBI

Below are some pictures of my cigar room and a couple of my cabinets. The red and light cedar colored humidor cabinet was made from scratch by one of my friends from exotic woods I picked-out. Those are the true colors of the wood. Enjoy...

JBI

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture066.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture067.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture061.jpg

Immediately below, Jodi and I at the lake getting ready to ride my Jet Ski (down at our cottage).

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture065.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture059.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture063.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture062.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture057.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture064.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture058.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g179/lyndsi3/Picture060.jpg


----------



## Soprano3695

Nice room !:tu


----------



## Opusfxd

So many responses. So many feelings. I think I might need a moment....(sniff) That's beautiful............


----------



## newcigarz

JBI said:


> Below are some pictures of my cigar room and a couple of my cabinets. The red and light cedar colored humidor cabinet was made from scratch by one of my friends from exotic woods I picked-out. Those are the true colors of the wood. Enjoy...
> 
> JBI


Nice room! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

JBI said:


> Below are some pictures of my cigar room and a couple of my cabinets. The red and light cedar colored humidor cabinet was made from scratch by one of my friends from exotic woods I picked-out. Those are the true colors of the wood. Enjoy...
> 
> JBI


Beautiful Room!!!:dr

Are you thinking of adopting??? Please consider me!!!


----------



## Stonefox

JBI said:


> Below are some pictures of my cigar room and a couple of my cabinets. The red and light cedar colored humidor cabinet was made from scratch by one of my friends from exotic woods I picked-out. Those are the true colors of the wood. Enjoy...
> 
> JBI
> 
> Nice room! I hope to have a room to smoke in someday..:tu


----------



## Poriggity

Wow... that is a beautiful room.. I can only hope that one day I will have something that nice!
Scott


----------



## zmdegeor

All these pictures are making me think about what I'm doing with my life... I need to get a humidor. 

And damn... you guys have some really nice set-ups. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

Here she is:









The inside:









Product Info.

SUMMIT SWC1735 is our popular European built wine preservation system with wooden shelves, humidity control, and an elegant tinted curved glass door. It is meant for serious wine enthusiast to preserve wine of all varieties. Made for SUMMIT in Denmark. Standard wooden shelves and a vibration dampening system are standard features.
Capacity	120.0 Bottles
Dimensions	72" × 24" × 24" (H x W x D)
Defrost Type	Automatic
Body Color	Silver
Door Color	Tinted glass
Lock Type	Front
Door Swing	Right
Shipping Weight	200 lbs.
UPC Code	761101007083
Features

* Double pane tempered tinted glass door- curved for outstanding appearance
* Adjustable wooden shelves
* Designed and built in Denmark for SUMMIT
* Automatic defrost
* Interior fluorescent light
* Suitable for commercial or household use
* No internal fans
* Humidity control
* Activated carbon filter
* Vibration dampening system
* 115 V
* 60 Hz
* U.L. Approved
* 100% CFC free
* 3 prong ground cord

I love this wine cellar because it regulates the temperature to exactly 65 degrees at it's highest setting. The humidity is exactly 65% in the middle section, 70% on the lower section and 60% on the top section. 

The only feature this model is missing is a lock.


----------



## woops

MeNimbus said:


> Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product Info.
> 
> SUMMIT SWC1735 is our popular European built wine preservation system with wooden shelves, humidity control, and an elegant tinted curved glass door. It is meant for serious wine enthusiast to preserve wine of all varieties. Made for SUMMIT in Denmark. Standard wooden shelves and a vibration dampening system are standard features.
> Capacity 120.0 Bottles
> Dimensions 72" × 24" × 24" (H x W x D)
> Defrost Type Automatic
> Body Color Silver
> Door Color Tinted glass
> Lock Type Front
> Door Swing Right
> Shipping Weight 200 lbs.
> UPC Code 761101007083
> Features
> 
> * Double pane tempered tinted glass door- curved for outstanding appearance
> * Adjustable wooden shelves
> * Designed and built in Denmark for SUMMIT
> * Automatic defrost
> * Interior fluorescent light
> * Suitable for commercial or household use
> * No internal fans
> * Humidity control
> * Activated carbon filter
> * Vibration dampening system
> * 115 V
> * 60 Hz
> * U.L. Approved
> * 100% CFC free
> * 3 prong ground cord
> 
> I love this wine cellar because it regulates the temperature to exactly 65 degrees at it's highest setting. The humidity is exactly 65% in the middle section, 70% on the lower section and 60% on the top section.
> 
> The only feature this model is missing is a lock.


Jian - that looks nice! I'd like to see another pic when it's filled. :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

That's pretty slick looking! Does it regulate the humidity by you adding the water to it? I guess I'm hoping you don't hook it up to the tap.

One of the sweetest wine coolers I've seen!


----------



## tzaddi

MeNimbus said:


> Here she is:
> SUMMIT SWC1735[/URL] is our popular European built wine preservation system with wooden shelves, humidity control, and an elegant tinted curved glass door. It is meant for serious wine enthusiast to preserve wine of all varieties. Made for SUMMIT in Denmark. Standard wooden shelves and a vibration dampening system are standard features.
> Capacity	120.0 Bottles
> Dimensions	72" × 24" × 24" (H x W x D)
> Defrost Type	Automatic
> Body Color	Silver
> Door Color	Tinted glass
> Lock Type	Front
> Door Swing	Right
> Shipping Weight	200 lbs.
> UPC Code	761101007083
> Features
> 
> * Double pane tempered tinted glass door- curved for outstanding appearance
> * Adjustable wooden shelves
> * Designed and built in Denmark for SUMMIT
> * Automatic defrost
> * Interior fluorescent light
> * Suitable for commercial or household use
> * No internal fans
> * Humidity control
> * Activated carbon filter
> * Vibration dampening system
> * 115 V
> * 60 Hz
> * U.L. Approved
> * 100% CFC free
> * 3 prong ground cord
> 
> I love this wine cellar because it regulates the temperature to exactly 65 degrees at it's highest setting. The humidity is exactly 65% in the middle section, 70% on the lower section and 60% on the top section.
> 
> The only feature this model is missing is a lock.


The best price I could find was $1,229.00 did you pay much more or less than that. It looks dreamy.


----------



## jcp7857

Here is the 200 count desktop at christmas:









Here is the top shelf now:

Here is the whole humi:









Here is the coolidor all opened up:


----------



## Jbailey

More recent photo of the cooler.


----------



## MeNimbus

Sauer Grapes said:


> That's pretty slick looking! Does it regulate the humidity by you adding the water to it? I guess I'm hoping you don't hook it up to the tap.
> 
> One of the sweetest wine coolers I've seen!


I do leave an open container of distilled water in there and 1lb of 65% humidity beads. I should probably buy more 65% humidity beads!

I did have an Cigar Oasis XL, but that made the humidity vary by +/-10% so I turned it off.


----------



## leebert

My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.

[/quote]

It never ceases to amaze me what one can do with photoshop 

Lee


----------



## MeNimbus

Jbailey said:


> More recent photo of the cooler.


Very nice :tu I think you might be running out of room in there. I can help you store some overflow if you like :r Enjoy filling your next unit. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

leebert said:


> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.


It never ceases to amaze me what one can do with photoshop 

Lee[/QUOTE]

Wow :dr:dr:dr So when can I come over? Amazing collection. :tu


----------



## Lawnboy

Here they are.... :ss


----------



## cmk325i

Here is my humi just got it about a week ago just starting the collection.


----------



## Poriggity

Here are a couple pictures of the current state of the humidor:

































I've got a few things coming to filler up by the end of the week! 
Scott


----------



## hk3

Here she is! I had this made by some guy and now I just need to make myself some shelves. Moving right along. I love looking at everyone photos! I got this box from my local shop..... Cant wait to burn one! I think I should wait atleast a few years?


----------



## hk3

Lawnboy said:


> Here they are.... :ss


I like your setup! What make is that last humidor with the stogie on the top? :chk


----------



## hk3

leebert said:


> My MXT. Each shelf is about three or four boxes deep. I probably have about 6,000-7,000 cigars in there, give or take.


It never ceases to amaze me what one can do with photoshop 

Lee[/quote]
WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW! That's really nice. Where is your humidifier?


----------



## jkorp

hk3 said:


> WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW! That's really nice. Where is your humidifier?
> 
> 
> 
> Leebert said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me what one can do with photoshop
Click to expand...

That's not his, but that is eye candy.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1296490&postcount=1046


----------



## JCK

Lee.. that's not cool.


edit: but then I think this is some kind of inside joke you have with Mike. :]


----------



## chibnkr

leebert said:


> It never ceases to amaze me what one can do with photoshop
> 
> Lee


Yes, this is my humidor. No, it is not "photoshopped". It probably makes sense for me to go ahead and delete the photo anyway. Besides, it's out of date.


----------



## jkorp

chibnkr said:


> Yes, this is my humidor. No, it is not "photoshopped". It probably makes sense for me to go ahead and delete the photo anyway. Besides, it's out of date.


Out of date??? It's gotten better and more packed? Damn! I'd love to get a peek at that.


----------



## leebert

Just being playful guys.:cb


----------



## chibnkr

leebert said:


> Just being playful guys.:cb


No worries - it's all good!


----------



## Jbailey

I'm sure it's in a constant work in progress.


----------



## dwhitacre

Before (taken on 1/2/2008):
















[/QUOTE]

After (taken on 1/31/2008):










Thanks for the help Bobarian, Ratters and my BABOTL!!!

Bobarian contributed the Coolidor,the Hydometer and the following...


----------



## dwhitacre

dwhitacre said:


> Before (taken on 1/2/2008):


After (taken on 1/31/2008):










Thanks for the help Bobarian, Ratters and my BABOTL!!!

Bobarian contributed the Coolidor,the Hydometer and the following...















[/QUOTE]

Weak_link just contributed these to my coolidor today...:tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810

here is a few pics of my box. My dad wont let me take apicture of his box or even let em see whats in it for that matter  Im super stoked and ready to light up that CAO gold


----------



## Namerifrats

Heres my coolerdor, all the cigars are stashed away in the boxes. Mostly cheapo's and various house brands kept in here. I have a 25ct desktop (no picture) that I keep my more expensive ($6+) cigars in. The one half hidden naked cigar is a cheapo Flor de Gonzalas that has a bit of a split in the wrapper toward the foot. Like that when I bought it but didn't notice it until later. I'm gonna smoke it anyway though even if I have to clip about a inch off the foot.


----------



## montecristo#2

Here is my new vinotemp - so far I have not turned it on (no need just yet), but it holds humidity perfectly.

The space on top is for singles/misc cigars that I am storing in two empty boxes. I like being able to separate them so if I need to grab a cigar real quick, I can just pull out one of those boxes.


----------



## dayplanner

nice pepin lancero stack 

i'd like to grab another box of those soon. i've given out a bunch but haven't smoked any yet!


----------



## leebert

New addition...

Home to favored smokes...

If in Chicago, stop on by...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=16780&stc=1&d=1202501768

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## chibnkr

That is a beautiful humidor!!!! I am a Huge fan of tiger maple, and the inlays are darn cool. Where in Chicago are you at? I lived in Lakeview for 5+ years, but moved out to the Northern 'burbs in 2006 in advance of the birth of my son.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

leebert said:


> New addition...
> 
> Home to favored smokes...
> 
> If in Chicago, stop on by...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=16780&stc=1&d=1202501768
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee


are those come CAO L Anniversaire Cameroons in the middle?


----------



## leebert

Thanks. I too love tiger maple. Elie Bleu made it. It's the "Mille Pattes" or Centipede version.

I live in West Loop. Will look forward to having a smoke one day with you.

Best,

Lee



chibnkr said:


> That is a beautiful humidor!!!! I am a Huge fan of tiger maple, and the inlays are darn cool. Where in Chicago are you at? I lived in Lakeview for 5+ years, but moved out to the Northern 'burbs in 2006 in advance of the birth of my son.


----------



## leebert

Not CAO. No Cameroon in the middle bundle, however, plenty on the right.

Center bundle is from a place that starts with a C. 

Lee



Wolfgang8810 said:


> are those come CAO L Anniversaire Cameroons in the middle?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

leebert said:


> Center bundle is from a place that starts with a C.
> 
> Lee


Camden.................

Your smokes are from Jersey?


----------



## AD720

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Camden.................
> 
> Your smokes are from Jersey?


Good god I hope they don't taste like Camden smells. :r


----------



## frankluke

ok, here goes...

nothing recent these are from a few months ago.
http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a6501c22.pbw
http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a992adcd.pbw


----------



## rx2010

frankluke said:


> ok, here goes...
> 
> nothing recent these are from a few months ago.
> http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a6501c22.pbw
> http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a992adcd.pbw


Nick! it's good to see you here


----------



## frankluke

rx2010 said:


> Nick! it's good to see you here


hi, tim!


----------



## OSIRIS

[No message]


----------



## mikeyj23

frankluke said:


> ok, here goes...
> 
> nothing recent these are from a few months ago.
> http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a6501c22.pbw
> http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a992adcd.pbw


Holy cow! :dr:dr:dr Beautiful setup and smokes. I'm impressed.


----------



## chibnkr

leebert said:


> Thanks. I too love tiger maple. Elie Bleu made it. It's the "Mille Pattes" or Centipede version.
> 
> I live in West Loop. Will look forward to having a smoke one day with you.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Lee


Cool. I worked in the west loop for a short time (Morgan & Lake). You should join the Chicago crew next time we herf together! I'll convert you to 100% Habanos sooner or later...then it will be on to the vintage stuff...then...well, it's just a downhill slide.


----------



## scubasteven9

Poriggity said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the current state of the humidor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few things coming to filler up by the end of the week!
> Scott


I wondering if your a college student with all the keystones in the background.


----------



## mikeyj23

scubasteven9 said:


> I wondering if your a college student with all the keystones in the background.


:tpd:
3 keystones, empty paper towel roll, air freshener and 2 coffee "to-go" mugs point to yes


----------



## Tour De Cigar

nice humi...


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

frankluke said:


> ok, here goes...
> 
> nothing recent these are from a few months ago.
> http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a6501c22.pbw
> http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa45/frankluke/?action=view&current=a992adcd.pbw


please adopt me.


----------



## Shaun Raney

Has El Rey Rectangulares in it, as well as about 50 Punch Rothschild Maduros from 5-7 years old. It's my first humi and its held its humidity darn well. Got it for free or really cheap as part of a JR Cigar deal.

The pictured cigars are Montecristo Afrique Jambo and Trindidad Bellicoso Maduro

And I have the Montecristo File in 3Kx3K resolution if anyone wants it. Some of my buddies used it as a background for a while.

Also features my broken oust fan set up in the bottom drawer lol.


----------



## Mattar

leebert said:


> Thanks. I too love tiger maple. Elie Bleu made it. It's the "Mille Pattes" or Centipede version.
> 
> I live in West Loop. Will look forward to having a smoke one day with you.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Lee


you can never go wrong with Elie Bleu... Lovely congrats


----------



## YYCgar

Hiya folks,

Newbie here posting my one and only lonely humidor. My newbie thread is here.

The Dominican knock off Cohiba is vanilla flavored and I don't keep it in the humidor. I keep them in a ziplock baggie and there are only 3 left. They were freebies from a friend that recently traveled there. The tubes are empty as I already smoked those delicious sticks. The giant unbanded stick is also from the ISOM but I foolishly tossed the tube.

I'm really looking forward to building up a collection like many of the ones in this thread. Good grief this hobby is addicting. You'd think nicotine was addictive or something!


----------



## Poriggity

You are correct. I am actually, an unemployed (collecting unemployment) married college student... Its interesting, but my wife makes good money, so 
Scott


----------



## Beachjeep90

Took me only a week to fill this with CBid after throwing out all the thompson cigars. I have there barrel humidor.


----------



## hk3

The new Upmann "Magnum Especials"


----------



## hk3

Ok- I did a little re-arranging over the weekend..... I also built two new shelves but I have not put them in yet. I will update the photo once I add the new shelves.


----------



## dwhitacre

dwhitacre said:


> Before (taken on 1/2/2008):


After (taken on 1/31/2008):










Thanks for the help Bobarian, Ratters and my BABOTL!!!

Bobarian contributed the Coolidor,the Hydometer and the following...















[/QUOTE]

Now my Mother In-Law brought me this new 50 count Desk Top - I like the glass top... that way I can peep in on my babies without waking or disturbing there slumber! LOL! Thanks Mom!!!


----------



## Wolfgang8810

just bought a new Humidor here is a picture of it










here is a list of what will be going in it

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 544px; height: 881px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> [TR] [TD]Brand[/TD] [TD]Model[/TD] [TD]Size[/TD] [TD]Strength[/TD] [TD]Date of purchase[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Montecristo[/TD] [TD]Court Tubo[/TD] [TD]5 1/2 X 44[/TD] [TD]Mild-Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]CAO[/TD] [TD]Gold Maduro[/TD] [TD]5 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vega Fina[/TD] [TD]Robusto[/TD] [TD]5 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild-Medium[/TD] <td x:str="1 08 ">1 08 [/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Casa Torano[/TD] [TD]Churchill[/TD] [TD]7 X 48[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Don Diego[/TD] [TD]Corona[/TD] [TD]5 1/2 X 42[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cusano M1[/TD] [TD]Robusto[/TD] [TD]5 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sancho Panza[/TD] [TD]Robusto[/TD] [TD]5 1/4 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild-Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Consuegra[/TD] [TD]#9 Maduro[/TD] [TD]4 1/2 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild-Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Dona Flor[/TD] [TD]Alonso Menendez[/TD] [TD]6 1/5 X 44[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Padron[/TD] [TD]Londres Maduro[/TD] [TD]5 1/2 X 42[/TD] [TD]Mild-Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Indian Tobac[/TD] [TD]Classic Chief[/TD] [TD]7 1/2 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]REO[/TD] [TD]Corona[/TD] [TD]4 1/2 X 44[/TD] [TD]Medium-Full[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cusano P1[/TD] [TD]Robusto[/TD] [TD]5 X 50[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]H. Upmann[/TD] [TD]Vintage Cameroon[/TD] [TD]5 X 40[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cusano M1[/TD] [TD]Torpedo[/TD] [TD]6 X 52[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]CAO[/TD] [TD]L Anniversaire[/TD] [TD]6 X 54[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Macanudo[/TD] [TD]Hampton Court[/TD] [TD]5 1/4 X 42[/TD] [TD]Mild-Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sancho Panza[/TD] [TD]Caballero[/TD] [TD]6 1/4 X 45[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sancho Panza[/TD] [TD]Madrid[/TD] [TD]6 1/4 X 54[/TD] [TD]Extra Full[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sancho Panza[/TD] [TD]Dulcinea[/TD] [TD]6 1/8 X 54[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sancho Panza[/TD] [TD]La Mancha[/TD] [TD]5 1/2 X 44[/TD] [TD]Full[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]A Fuente[/TD] [TD]Chateau Natural[/TD] [TD]6 3/4 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Macanudo[/TD] [TD]Crystal Robusto[/TD] [TD]5 1/2 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]12 07[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Ashton [/TD] [TD]Imperial Corona[/TD] [TD]5 1/2 X 50[/TD] [TD]Mild-Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Gurkha Black Dragon[/TD] [TD] Robusto[/TD] [TD]4 1/4 X 52[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Macanudo[/TD] [TD]Lord Nelson[/TD] [TD]7 X 49[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]8 07[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Hoyo De Monterey[/TD] [TD]Merlin[/TD] [TD]5 1/4 X 50[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Torano[/TD] [TD]Robusto[/TD] [TD]5 X 52[/TD] [TD]Medium-Full[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Partagas[/TD] [TD]Rosado Santiago[/TD] [TD]4 1/8 X 36[/TD] [TD]Medium-Full[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rockey Patel[/TD] [TD]Vintage 1992[/TD] [TD]4 x 48[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]San Cristobal[/TD] [TD]El Principe[/TD] [TD]4 1/8 X 42[/TD] [TD]Medium-Full[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Juan Lopez[/TD] [TD]Selección No. 2[/TD] [TD]4 1/2 X 50[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Saint Luis Rey[/TD] [TD]Série A[/TD] [TD]5 1/2 X 46[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]1 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Macanudo[/TD] [TD]Court Tubo[/TD] [TD]4 1/4 X 36[/TD] [TD]Mild[/TD] [TD]2 08[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]CAO [/TD] [TD]Gold[/TD] [TD]7 X 48[/TD] [TD]Medium[/TD] [TD]2 08
[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]
I like to be organized so i do inventory every month


----------



## hk3

Wolfgang8810 said:


> just bought a new Humidor here is a picture of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a list of what will be going in it
> 
> 
> BrandModelSizeStrengthDate of purchaseMontecristoCourt Tubo5 1/2 X 44Mild-Medium1 08CAOGold Maduro5 X 50Mild Medium1 08Vega FinaRobusto5 X 50Mild-Medium Casa ToranoChurchill7 X 48Mild1 08Don DiegoCorona5 1/2 X 42Mild1 08Cusano M1Robusto5 X 50Mild1 08Sancho PanzaRobusto5 1/4 X 50Mild-Medium1 08Consuegra#9 Maduro4 1/2 X 50Mild-Medium1 08Dona FlorAlonso Menendez6 1/5 X 44Medium1 08PadronLondres Maduro5 1/2 X 42Mild-Medium1 08Indian TobacClassic Chief7 1/2 X 50Mild1 08REOCorona4 1/2 X 44Medium-Full1 08Cusano P1Robusto5 X 50Medium2 08H. UpmannVintage Cameroon5 X 40Medium1 08Cusano M1Torpedo6 X 52Mild2 08CAOL Anniversaire6 X 54Medium1 08MacanudoHampton Court5 1/4 X 42Mild-Medium2 08Sancho PanzaCaballero6 1/4 X 45Medium2 08Sancho PanzaMadrid6 1/4 X 54Extra Full2 08Sancho PanzaDulcinea6 1/8 X 54Medium2 08Sancho PanzaLa Mancha5 1/2 X 44Full2 08A FuenteChateau Natural6 3/4 X 50Mild1 08MacanudoCrystal Robusto5 1/2 X 50Mild12 07Ashton Imperial Corona5 1/2 X 50Mild-Medium2 08Gurkha Black DragonRobusto4 1/4 X 52Medium2 08MacanudoLord Nelson7 X 49Mild8 07Hoyo De MontereyMerlin5 1/4 X 50Medium2 08ToranoRobusto5 X 52Medium-Full2 08PartagasRosado Santiago4 1/8 X 36Medium-Full2 08Rockey PatelVintage 19924 x 48Medium2 08San CristobalEl Principe4 1/8 X 42Medium-Full1 08Juan LopezSelección No. 24 1/2 X 50Medium1 08Saint Luis ReySérie A5 1/2 X 46Medium1 08MacanudoCourt Tubo4 1/4 X 36Mild2 08CAO Gold7 X 48Medium2 08
> 
> 
> <TD x:str="1 08 ">1 08 [/TD]I like to be organized so i do inventory every month


Great Setup! I do the same thing but on an Excel Spread Sheet. I keep record of the manufactured dates so I know when they are ready to be smoked. It can be a pain sometimes digging around looking at what you have because it's easy to forget.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

i use Microsoft Excel too this is the format it comes up as when i copy paste . I had to do alot of research to find out what they actually were. Its usually pretty easy by just taking the length of the cigar and typing it in google


----------



## Virginia Gent

hk3 said:


> Ok- I did a little re-arranging over the weekend..... I also built two new shelves but I have not put them in yet. I will update the photo once I add the new shelves.


May I come live with you? Please? How about just a visit? Can I bring an empty duffel bag?


----------



## hk3

Virginia Gent said:


> May I come live with you? Please? How about just a visit? Can I bring an empty duffel bag?


Hey where in VA are you from? I used to live in Midlothian but now I live on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Virginia Gent

hk3 said:


> Hey where in VA are you from? I used to live in Midlothian but now I live on the other side of the pond.


The outskirts of Danville. It's a small city on the NC border, about a two and a half hour drive from Richmond.


----------



## froggert

Virginia Gent said:


> The outskirts of Danville. It's a small city on the NC border, about a two and a half hour drive from Richmond.


VIR! :tu


----------



## dustingaunder

Here are some of of my newest pics.


----------



## Todd W

These aren't the best pics, but I wanted to share my boxes with you.


----------



## hk3

What make is the one without the glass? I really like that!



Todd W said:


> These aren't the best pics, but I wanted to share my boxes with you.


----------



## Todd W

It was labeled as a "Montecristo Ark Humidor" where I bought it, but I wasn't able to find anything based on that title when I tried researching it.

I have to be careful not to pay too much attention to it, or my girl gets jealous!


----------



## sames

Dustin, those sticks look familiar :tu

Nice humidors


----------



## dustingaunder

Thanks man. I got the Bolivar PCs from some tard in OH....


----------



## pistolero

Mine's changed slightly over the last couple weeks.

Before:









After the "Raleigh herf bombing", another visit to JRs, and a couple stops at local B&Ms, it looks like this, from the top down:




























BTW some of those JR's and the Fonsecas and the Rosa Cubas were in a grab bag I picked up (just in case anyone thought I actually seek those out on purpose, hehe).

Now I'll never get them all back in there like that.:hn


----------



## Wolfgang8810

pistolero said:


> Mine's changed slightly over the last couple weeks.


those rocky patels look tasty :ss


----------



## pistolero

Wolfgang8810 said:


> those rocky patels look tasty :ss


 I hope they are. At the same time I picked those up I also got a 99 Vintage perfecto and smoked that little treat on the way home from the B&M. It was REALLY good. Haven't tried any other Rocky Vintages yet.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

pistolero said:


> I hope they are. At the same time I picked those up I also got a 99 Vintage perfecto and smoked that little treat on the way home from the B&M. It was REALLY good. Haven't tried any other Rocky Vintages yet.


Ive tried all 3 and the 1990s are my favorite so far. The maduro wrapper gives it something extra. im planning on buying a box for the 90's soon. coolerdor here i come


----------



## Poriggity

Here's the lastest pics after a trade with Dantzig and a couple purchases..


















Scott


----------



## BostonMark

Poriggity said:


> Here's the lastest pics after a trade with Dantzig and a couple purchases..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Lookin good Scott! What are the smokes on the bottom level on the right. Looks like a gold foot band, but im not sure.


----------



## dustingaunder

This is always my favorite thread. I love cigar pr0n! Thanks guys!


----------



## SmokeFiend

Here is my humidor, its a small starter one that my brother bought me but it does the trick. It doesn't get much use now, since joining this site I have quickly had to upgrade to 2 coolers


----------



## pistolero

SmokeFiend said:


> Here is my humidor, its a small starter one that my brother bought me but it does the trick. It doesn't get much use now, since joining this site I have quickly had to upgrade to 2 coolers


 Happens fast don't it?
Nice stogies brother. Must be nice to be able to buy Cubans.:ss


----------



## TheRealBonger

I just had one of those cigars with the gold footband. It is the blend #7 reserve from cigar factory outlet. Good cheap smoke.:tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Got my new humi yesterday. Its a 150 CT that makes 3 for my humidors and its all alone and empty. Not bad for 14 bucks.


----------



## webjunkie

$14? Where did you find that amazing deal? No kidding, that is a nice looking humi.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

webjunkie said:


> $14? Where did you find that amazing deal? No kidding, that is a nice looking humi.


EBAY is my friend. shipping was another 12 though but the box in general was $14


----------



## webjunkie

Heck, even at $26, sounds like a steal.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

it is Spanish kiln dried cedar inside but im fairly sure the outside is a laminate. Its tough to tell but hell i needed another humi and it fit the bill.


----------



## bobarian

Guys, you are much better off with one of these. http://www.taboocigars.com/product.sc?categoryId=42&productId=51

I wish you luck, its a nice looking humi. But most of the cheap humi's on Ebay are notoriously bad at holding a constant humidity.

Rob and Taboo are a top notch store. He posts here regularly, so if there is a problem you will have an answer in less than 24hours.:tu


----------



## Seanohue

bobarian said:


> Guys, you are much better off with one of these. http://www.taboocigars.com/product.sc?categoryId=42&productId=51
> 
> I wish you luck, its a nice looking humi. But most of the cheap humi's on Ebay are notoriously bad at holding a constant humidity.
> 
> Rob and Taboo are a top notch store. He posts here regularly, so if there is a problem you will have an answer in less than 24hours.:tu


:tpd: not only are they bad with humidity, they are NOT made of spanish cedar. They're made of some other wood (I think it was maple?) and will impart a terrible taste/odor on your cigars and cause mold to grow. Trust me, I've been there lol. Toss it and get a tupperdor/coolerdor.


----------



## hk3

I have one similar to yours that I bought in Dusseldorf Germany and it's going on two years strong with no problems.

If it's something other than spanish cedar inside you should be able to tell by looking at it really well. And if they are not... let me know because I will buy the slide out shelves from you.

Nice buy!


----------



## dcyoung

First Humi.. Is packed..So haven't been geting anything new.


















Until now.. My Brother got me this for my Birthday.. He tells me pyramids are good luck? Can't wait to start filling her up!:tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810

hk3 said:


> I have one similar to yours that I bought in Dusseldorf Germany and it's going on two years strong with no problems.
> 
> If it's something other than spanish cedar inside you should be able to tell by looking at it really well. And if they are not... let me know because I will buy the slide out shelves from you.
> 
> Nice buy!


 The whole inside is Cedar I love the smell of wood as i am a wood worker and believe me its cedar inside. Just got a trade form Smokey Joe today it was supposed to be a 5 stick trade and i ended up with 10 cigars and a cutter! that guy is Awesome! Now My First Humi is totaly full.


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## McCharlie

This was my first humi, a small desktop that didn't even have this many cigars in it a month ago.










And this is my second humi filled to the top.









Third humi is on the way for my next cigar spree. This third one _should_ hold me for a while....


----------



## neoflex

What's that little nubby Ghurka?


----------



## Wolfgang8810

neoflex said:


> What's that little nubby Ghurka?


If you were referring to my pictue it was a Gurkha Black Dragon I did a review on it here is the link if your interested.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138959


----------



## Jugomugo

Here's my little collection. Of course, I've smoked most everything since I took the pictures.


----------



## Kingwino

I want to learn about cigars, but it looks like someone has to also teach me how to enter pictures here!!


----------



## Poriggity

Ok, small update.. I got hammered by Robbie at cordova cigars with some good stuff.. So I had to do some reorganizing. Some of you may remember my "cigar band humidor" project.. Well, its now fully functioning. I have also brought out of retirement my old 100 ct humi that had broken hinges. I fixed the hinges today, and am re-seasoning it now, so that when my wheel of 50 #7 blend reservas get here, they will have somewhere to go. So, here is the current pics:

Newest humi: Where all the good stuff goes:

















"cigar band" humi, where my original #7's and some other inexpensive sticks are:

















And my old humi, that is now repaired, and getting ready for service:

















I am sitting here staring at my cooler in my office, thinking its about time to order some beads :hn

Scott


----------



## pakrat

Took awhile to finally get everything, then seasoned and ready, but here's my set up. I have two smaller humi's that contain dog rockets that I'll be burning until the good one's have a little humi time.


----------



## Munkey

What are you using for a hygrometer? Nice box. Me likey.



pakrat said:


> Took awhile to finally get everything, then seasoned and ready, but here's my set up. I have two smaller humi's that contain dog rockets that I'll be burning until the good one have a little humi time.


----------



## pakrat

Thanx, I like it too. Right now it just has the analog hygrometer. I have a Western Caliber III coming as back-up. Although so far the analog is working fine(staying calibrated). I just give it a tap whenever I check it. I've salt tested it twice and it has been spot on both times after the initial calibration. The humi came from Tampa Humidor's E-Bay site. I won it for $51 and it ended up being $63 shipped.


----------



## Munkey

pakrat said:


> Thanx, I like it too. Right now it just has the analog hygrometer. I have a Western Caliber III coming as back-up. Although so far the analog is working fine(staying calibrated). I just give it a tap whenever I check it. I've salt tested it twice and it has been spot on both times after the initial calibration. The humi came from Tampa Humidor's E-Bay site. I won it for $51 and it ended up being $63 shipped.


That's what I thought with mine too, turned out to be more than 10% off after I got my digital. :hn

Good luck.


----------



## worr lord

pakrat said:


> Took awhile to finally get everything, then seasoned and ready, but here's my set up. I have two smaller humi's that contain dog rockets that I'll be burning until the good one's have a little humi time.


Beautiful humi


----------



## the nub

Some very nice humis here. Here's a pic of the Ikeador. A bit messy right now. It's at capacity so I'm trying to stuff everything in there. I have a back-up cooler and hopefully I can start on a converting a small closet into a walk-in soon.


----------



## acruce

SmokeyJoe said:


> This thread is dangerous. Makes me want to visit the devil site! :ss


If you havent yet you will soon enough.........:r


----------



## DoctaJ

thenub said:


> Some very nice humis here. Here's a pic of the Ikeador. A bit messy right now. It's at capacity so I'm trying to stuff everything in there. I have a back-up cooler and hopefully I can start on a converting a small closet into a walk-in soon.


This is the most beautiful sight I have seen all day :dr Amazing collection of cigars


----------



## sikk50

Hey Scott, Whats that little green guy in the second picture? I've always wanted to try a green stick but have no clue what I'm looking for.


----------



## MeNimbus

thenub said:


> Some very nice humis here. Here's a pic of the Ikeador. A bit messy right now. It's at capacity so I'm trying to stuff everything in there. I have a back-up cooler and hopefully I can start on a converting a small closet into a walk-in soon.


I like the Ikeador concept. Nice collection of gars.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc

thenub said:


> Some very nice humis here. Here's a pic of the Ikeador. A bit messy right now. It's at capacity so I'm trying to stuff everything in there.
> 
> That is absolutely amazing. How do you decide what you are gonna smoke? I really liked the stack of boxes outside the Ikeador. Is that your box graveyard?
> 
> Nice setup buddy


----------



## Poriggity

sikk50 said:


> Hey Scott, Whats that little green guy in the second picture? I've always wanted to try a green stick but have no clue what I'm looking for.


IIRC, thats a candela wrapper. Its a camacho candela. Thats what you'll wanna look for.
Scott


----------



## the nub

gwc4sc said:


> thenub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some very nice humis here. Here's a pic of the Ikeador. A bit messy right now. It's at capacity so I'm trying to stuff everything in there.
> 
> That is absolutely amazing. How do you decide what you are gonna smoke? I really liked the stack of boxes outside the Ikeador. Is that your box graveyard?
> 
> Nice setup buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, guys. The stack of boxes are from the last year. I didn't start and finish those within the year but that's about how many I've smoked in the last 8 months.
Click to expand...


----------



## sikk50

Poriggity said:


> IIRC, thats a candela wrapper. Its a camacho candela. Thats what you'll wanna look for.
> Scott


Thank you very much!


----------



## Poriggity

Poriggity said:


> Ok, small update.. I got hammered by Robbie at cordova cigars with some good stuff.. So I had to do some reorganizing. Some of you may remember my "cigar band humidor" project.. Well, its now fully functioning. I have also brought out of retirement my old 100 ct humi that had broken hinges. I fixed the hinges today, and am re-seasoning it now, so that when my wheel of 50 #7 blend reservas get here, they will have somewhere to go. So, here is the current pics:
> 
> Newest humi: Where all the good stuff goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "cigar band" humi, where my original #7's and some other inexpensive sticks are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my old humi, that is now repaired, and getting ready for service:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sitting here staring at my cooler in my office, thinking its about time to order some beads :hn
> 
> Scott


Ok, well, that didn't take long, and thanks to a great BOTL BagfullofPings, here, I now have a havana foot locker, which should tide me over for a while. As soon as I brought it home my wife said it could be used, but I had to get rid of the 100-150 ct I just bought a few weeks ago... :hn . Its all good. I traded it to a great BOTL here for some sticks. Anyway, on to the pics... Its all good.. I still have another older 100 ct humi I can use if I manage to fill up this HUGE footlocker :r
































Scott


----------



## Todd W

Great pics, and great smokes! What's that green one?


----------



## neoflex

Todd W said:


> Great pics, and great smokes! What's that green one?


From the looks of it, it looks like a Camacho Candela.


----------



## Poriggity

Yup, thats a camacho candela that was gifted to me. I haven't tried one, so I am not sure how I feel about it :r If its anything like the other camachos, I will be in love with it soon :r Speaking of which, I think its time to light up a diploma.
Scott


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Here is my very first purchase from the devil site.


----------



## Poriggity

Very nice! I like that.
Scott


----------



## McCharlie

New humi came today. It's not the greatest thing, but it seems to hold humidity well and I got it for 20 dollars. Ordered some 5ers from JR yesterday to help fill'er up:ss.


----------



## Poriggity

$20? Thats beautiful for that price. Looks finished pretty well!
Scott


----------



## RHNewfie

Here is my new baby!!


----------



## CigarMonkel

the new toy (about 2 weeks old now and almost half way full!) i'm gonna need a cooler before i know it. damn slope

















i love this thing!


----------



## Zenistar

Thought i would open all the coolers today and check for beetle in prep for moving to a new cabinet humi in the new house (move in two weeks).














































Pics of the new Humi will follow


----------



## BamBam

This is a great thread. The humidors, not to mention the sticks contained, are amazing.


----------



## gwc4sc

Finally got mine decent enough to show. Have a new 150 ct. on the way gonna need to break out the cc to fill it up.


----------



## CigarMonkel

gwc4sc said:


> Finally got mine decent enough to show. Have a new 150 ct. on the way gonna need to break out the cc to fill it up.


YIKES! only 150!? i got a 300ct humi about 2 1/2weeks ago and its already starting to get kinda full. come spring im getting a cooler = ):tu


----------



## bilkay

I wanted to buy a bunch so I could try a bit of everything, and then put some away to age, but this is just ridiculous (especially with more on the way and me now buying _more expensive_ cigars....)


----------



## BostonMark

:dr


----------



## gwc4sc

CigarMonkel said:


> YIKES! only 150!? i got a 300ct humi about 2 1/2weeks ago and its already starting to get kinda full. come spring im getting a cooler = ):tu


Ya Ya I know this will give me 2 150ct's and then it will be cooler time as well.


----------



## freakygar

All ready out of room.


----------



## jkorp

I think I'm at capacity:
































































Sorry for the blurry pics, I am the worst photographer ever.


----------



## icehog3

My first humi, a few years ago...I see a couple Rocky Patels in there!


----------



## ritan

jkorp said:


> I think I'm at capacity:
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics, I am the worst photographer ever.


I felt my heart beat a little faster when I was scrolling down and the pictures seemed never ending. So, so proud of you. :tu:tu:tu

We'll talk about your ODO the next time. :r


----------



## Darrell

Here is my Vino. Nothing special or close to some of the other guys collections.


----------



## Darrell

bilkay said:


> I wanted to buy a bunch so I could try a bit of everything, and then put some away to age, but this is just ridiculous (especially with more on the way and me now buying _more expensive_ cigars....)


Hey bro, you don't need gardening foam and beads. Ditch the foam, it's crap.


----------



## jkorp

ritan said:


> I felt my heart beat a little faster when I was scrolling down and the pictures seemed never ending. So, so proud of you. :tu:tu:tu
> 
> We'll talk about your ODO the next time. :r


Thanks, just don't tell my wife all those boxes aren't really empty and there just to hold humidity.


----------



## gwc4sc

jkorp said:


> Thanks, just don't tell my wife all those boxes aren't really empty and there just to hold humidity.


I'll have to try that one. :tu

Nice collection


----------



## Thurm15

My new Humi. Looks like I've got plenty of room left down below...


----------



## athomas2

bowlerwa said:


> Here is my humidor. All 3/4 in cedar and hold about 3000 cigars.
> I built it myself, and guess what? maybe it won't be big enough.


What a freaking sweet humi...I like it.


----------



## Boss Hogg

My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....



Here is the inside,





It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


----------



## CHRONO14

Boss Hogg said:


> My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....
> 
> Here is the inside,
> 
> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


Amazing. Now you have me contemplating.


----------



## Munkey

That kicks A$$.
:z



Boss Hogg said:


> My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....
> 
> Here is the inside,
> 
> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


----------



## lenguamor

Boss Hogg said:


> My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....
> 
> Here is the inside,
> 
> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


What a great idea!


----------



## jkorp

Boss Hogg said:


> My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....
> 
> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


That is just incredible. This is my long term plan, you have given me a vision.


----------



## hova45

Darrell said:


> Here is my Vino. Nothing special or close to some of the other guys collections.


Not bad I dont like to post mine and cause cigar envy, but you are doing pretty well.


----------



## Boss Hogg

jkorp said:


> That is just incredible. This is my long term plan, you have given me a vision.


Thanks for the compliments. Only bad thing is when summer comes :hn.


----------



## jaycarla

Everyone should have a closet like that! Very cool.:tu


----------



## jkorp

Boss Hogg said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Only bad thing is when summer comes :hn.


Why when summer comes, all you mooch friends coming over and digging through it, or the heat?


----------



## Boss Hogg

jkorp said:


> Why when summer comes, all you mooch friends coming over and digging through it, or the heat?


LOL... both


----------



## BagfullofPings

Pics of my humidors.


----------



## jkorp

BagfullofPings said:


> Pics of my humidors.
> 
> View attachment 7342
> 
> 
> View attachment 7343
> 
> 
> View attachment 7344


Pepin Whore !!!! ..... me too .

Great pics


----------



## emelbee

Just 3 small coolers here, 26 qts I think. All pretty full - just over 500 sticks at the moment.


----------



## cryinlicks

finally have it almost full.


----------



## Costa

Holy crap! Some of these things are incredible! Boss HOgg and cryinlicks, you guys have a real nice set-up there. Wow.


----------



## DBall

cryinlicks said:


> finally have it almost full.


I hate you.



Seriously a sick sight, though, man. Great setup!


----------



## ChasDen

I have been meaning to do this for a while now and had some time this morning. Took the day off to take the youngest for her driver license exam. I needed something relaxing to do to calm my nerves so thought this was a great time to play with the cigars and camera. For those of you who saw my thread about making my own humidor a few months ago, here are some shots of it full.

That did not take long now did it 










































The small humidor on the top is what started all of this. It was a Christmas gift from my oldest son and well we just knew there was no way that was going to be gig enough so I built a bigger one.

Chas


----------



## jkorp

ChasDen said:


>


That is beautiful. I do retail design, bascially in-store tetris with merchandise, and that is nicely packed. :tu


----------



## ChasDen

jkorp said:


> That is beautiful. I do retail design, bascially in-store tetris with merchandise, and that is nicely packed. :tu


Thanks, the kids make fun of me and whenever I get something new they say "Dads playing Jenga again"

Chas


----------



## malinois1

My new humi should arrive today. I will takes some shots of it for you guys!


----------



## basso4735

Picture I took tonight


----------



## Lorglath

basso4735 said:


> Picture I took tonight


Nice sticks in there!


----------



## jamz

Here's my modest device...

Upgrading from old humi to new one last week:

New one in it's spot:

The goods!


----------



## J.Bachrach

My little collection. Small ... but attractive.


----------



## Marklar MM

I just got my Humi today, so it is still getting ready for the additions. Only going to have 10 cigars though, 5 Gurkha Legends and 2 Cohiba, and maybe that free thing Gurkha is doing. Hopefully my selection will increase soon. :tu I figure why post a pic when it looks exactly like Jamz old one.


----------



## Padron42

Here's my Desktop which is mostly my singles. Not great but finally presentable I guess. Also got a 120 qt cooler but not here so no pics of that.

Top Shelf:









Lower:


----------



## gorob23

Da Klugs said:


> It's not much compared to some of you guys. But the sticks in it are cherished.


:r:r:r:

Ok I almost got coffee all over the computer...:tu

Rob


----------



## Darrell

I did some reorganizing, it looks a lot better now.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Nice looking collection Darrell! My wine cooler has me playing "cigar tetris" every time I try to add or find something.....


----------



## jkorp

Darrell said:


> I did some reorganizing, it looks a lot better now.





Fishbeadtwo said:


> Nice looking collection Darrell! My wine cooler has me playing "cigar tetris" every time I try to add or find something.....


Me too, but my blocks aren't as nice as his.


----------



## Mtmouse

I had to do a little cigar tetris, so I thought I would snap a few photos while I was at it.

The top of my ice chest humidor has four levels of trays. This is the top level.










Level two.










Level three










Level four










Put some overflow in empty boxes.










Boxes of Cubans. The Upmann box houses my 'custom' rolled Cubans.










Bottom Section










Accessory drawer










Top tray of my desktop. I keep mostly single Cubans in the desktop.










Bottom section of desktop. I just received the Monte #2s yesterday.


----------



## hk3

Mtmouse said:


> I had to do a little cigar tetris, so I thought I would snap a few photos while I was at it.
> 
> The top of my ice chest humidor has four levels of trays. This is the top level.
> 
> Level two.
> 
> Level three
> 
> Level four
> 
> Put some overflow in empty boxes.
> 
> Boxes of Cubans. The Upmann box houses my 'custom' rolled Cubans.
> 
> Bottom Section
> 
> Accessory drawer
> 
> Top tray of my desktop. I keep mostly single Cubans in the desktop.
> 
> Bottom section of desktop. I just received the Monte #2s yesterday.


Wow that's one Helluva humidor and selection! I like how it has the layers with trays.:tu


----------



## Freelee711

Got about 10 more sticks coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Smoked

I still need to post pics of the circuit board.


----------



## Gov

Here is my newest addition to the family...


----------



## SmokeyNL

More stuff is in customs at the moment


----------



## punosion

So many jaw-dropping setups here... :dr

I'll add my modest collection to the pile:


----------



## Donatom3

Gov said:


> Here is my newest addition to the family...


Gov,

I just got the same humi. I'll post pics of mine tomorrow. I got it pretty well filled up now. I took the floral foam out of the humidifiers and put the beads in there. I was able to fit close to 6 ounces in them.


----------



## Gov

Donatom3 said:


> Gov,
> 
> I just got the same humi. I'll post pics of mine tomorrow. I got it pretty well filled up now. I took the floral foam out of the humidifiers and put the beads in there. I was able to fit close to 6 ounces in them.


Sweet. It was a total surprise for my b-day. I didn't get to pick it out, but I love it. I dig the drawers in the bottom to hold cutters, lighters, and pocket cases. Can't wait to see your pics. Good luck with your humi and let me know how you like it.

Later,
Gov


----------



## smoke_screen

Great looking new humi gov!


----------



## Donatom3

Gov said:


> Sweet. It was a total surprise for my b-day. I didn't get to pick it out, but I love it. I dig the drawers in the bottom to hold cutters, lighters, and pocket cases. Can't wait to see your pics. Good luck with your humi and let me know how you like it.
> 
> Later,
> Gov


So far I loved it. I got it last wednesday, started seasoning it and by Sunday night it was holding 76% humidity, so now I got it down to 70 and the beads should hopefully bring it down to the 65% I want. It's a good size those drawers are definitely nice, and it looks real good and well constructed.


----------



## webjunkie

Gov said:


> Here is my newest addition to the family...


Great looking humi, and full of great looking smokes. A winning combination! :tu


----------



## Kwilkinson

This is my entire humi.










How sad is that, right? lol. I'm workin on it! Just low on funds, and my B&M offered it free with the purchase of 5 cigars, so i figured it might hold me over til i can order one.


----------



## jkorp

Kwilkinson said:


> This is my entire humi.
> 
> How sad is that, right? lol. I'm workin on it! Just low on funds, and my B&M offered it free with the purchase of 5 cigars, so i figured it might hold me over til i can order one.


Man, that is nothing to be ashamed of. I had the same thing not so long ago. It won't be long before you're busting at the seems.

Get youself a cheap cooler set up, and you'll have plenty of room.


----------



## Gov

Kwilkinson said:


> This is my entire humi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sad is that, right? lol. I'm workin on it! Just low on funds, and my B&M offered it free with the purchase of 5 cigars, so i figured it might hold me over til i can order one.


That is a start and that is the most important thing. When you scratch up some money let me know. I have a desktop humi for sale that will hold you off for a bit. It lasted me a bit then it grew to two desktops...then it grew to two desktops and a travel humi...and now it has grown to the pics you see above of my newbie humi. I am sure that isn't where it will stop. Soon I will be looking for the next bigger and better. 
Good luck with your start.


----------



## sikk50

Y'all ready to see some intense tetris skills?


















Yeah, thats about 36 in a 25ct. There's another layer below teh second picture, but I didn't feel like taking everything apart. Just 4 days ago there were 40 in there :r I need to save my scrill as well


----------



## ir13

Kwilkinson said:


> This is my entire humi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sad is that, right? lol. I'm workin on it! Just low on funds, and my B&M offered it free with the purchase of 5 cigars, so i figured it might hold me over til i can order one.


PM'd about helping out.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

sikk50 said:


> Y'all ready to see some intense tetris skills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats about 36 in a 25ct. There's another layer below teh second picture, but I didn't feel like taking everything apart. Just 4 days ago there were 40 in there :r I need to save my scrill as well


whats that lil Culebra piece ya got there


----------



## sikk50

Couldn't tell yu. Was a tag along in a purchase here.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

sikk50 said:


> Couldn't tell yu. Was a tag along in a purchase here.


Damn!.... looks rough as hell, possibly Parta. 07?.... not smooth enough for being a La Flor.... ummm... and no where as smooth to make it a davidoff. Any other suggestions haha


----------



## sikk50

Idk, I was going to have it the other day cus it really throws off my Tetris-ing, but i'm pretty intimidated by it.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

sikk50 said:


> Idk, I was going to have it the other day cus it really throws off my Tetris-ing, but i'm pretty intimidated by it.


SMOKE IT!
give us a light review... possibly taste highlights... afterwards we MAY be able to tell you what you just smoked haha


----------



## sikk50

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> SMOKE IT!
> give us a light review... possibly taste highlights... afterwards we MAY be able to tell you what you just smoked haha


:r Ok, I'll try, but my pallet.....not the best (still forming). I'll try to post a review by Saturday.:ss


----------



## Donatom3

Posts of my new humi. Already filled pretty well. Ignore the two cheapo sticks on the very left of the top shelf.


























I replaced the Floral Foam in the humidifiers with 65% heartfelt beads. I was able to fit 6 ounces in them. If I close the lid pretty hard the magnets can't hold them otherwise they stay fine. My hygro is a Lacrosse Remote unit that I got from Fry's for $21 with base station. Now I can keep a history of 3000 readings one done every 5 minutes.









Some of the better stuff is actually covered up, but I got a good selection here to start off with.

Damn this slope is really slippery. Atleast I have a backup 150 count humi that I just finished seasoning.


----------



## sikk50

Don't be imbarassed about the cheap ones. Everybody has a go to cigar, or started with the quantity over quality mentality. Lord knows I did!


----------



## Don Fernando

ok, here some pics of my homemade humidor. I had this cupboard in my livingroom and this part of the cupboard was usefull as humidor. I revarnished the inside, filled the caps around the door and installed some magnets to keep the door shut tight.

These pics are about a year old, there was some space then, now it's a different story. I will post new pics soon.


----------



## andy_mccabe501

Don fernando - 
that is a pretty dam good home made humi 
does it hold humidity well?

but i think the real question is this:
what the heck, is in the red circle


----------



## Ron1YY

andy_mccabe501 said:


> Don fernando -
> that is a pretty dam good home made humi
> does it hold humidity well?
> 
> but i think the real question is this:
> what the heck, is in the red circle


:r Nice one Andy

Ron


----------



## Don Fernando

andy_mccabe501 said:


> Don fernando -
> that is a pretty dam good home made humi
> does it hold humidity well?
> 
> but i think the real question is this:
> what the heck, is in the red circle


Hi Andy,

thnx, and yes, it holds the humidity pretty well, only during the winter when central heating is drying out the air in my livingroom I have to take measures. I fill eggholders with distilled water and put them in my humidor, next to the Heartfelt beads. The humidity never dropped below 67% this winter.

And your question, it's part of my chair, you want a pic of the complete thing? No problem, i'll post it tonight


----------



## SmokeyNL

I can vouch for it being a chair  

Don Fernando has a nice humi and a great selection of sticks though for some reason he likes smoking mine better :r :chk


----------



## Don Fernando

true, but that's because I smoke most of my cigars when I'm around you and you always have cigars that I don't know. And I am curious


----------



## SmokeyNL

Don Fernando said:


> true, but that's because I smoke most of my cigars when I'm around you and you always have cigars that I don't know. And I am curious


Just kidding, you know there are some new ones waiting for you  
Let's see how you can handle tatuaje, illusione and the don pepin black I have for you :ss


----------



## Donatom3

sikk50 said:


> Don't be imbarassed about the cheap ones. Everybody has a go to cigar, or started with the quantity over quality mentality. Lord knows I did!


Oh I'm not embarrased by them. In fact I have no idea what they are. They were two cigars that my dad had in his humi. One I'm sure is cheap cuz it's called "Cuban Sandwich" or something like that and the other one I have no idea. Both were pretty dry, so I'll see if I can save them, and then smoke them only when I'm drunk and can't tell how bad they are.


----------



## SmokeyNL

Hmm other was not working, 2nd try:










This is what came in yesterday  just in time for the weekend!!!


----------



## Gov

Donatom3 said:


> Posts of my new humi. Already filled pretty well. Ignore the two cheapo sticks on the very left of the top shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the Floral Foam in the humidifiers with 65% heartfelt beads. I was able to fit 6 ounces in them. If I close the lid pretty hard the magnets can't hold them otherwise they stay fine. My hygro is a Lacrosse Remote unit that I got from Fry's for $21 with base station. Now I can keep a history of 3000 readings one done every 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the better stuff is actually covered up, but I got a good selection here to start off with.
> 
> Damn this slope is really slippery. Atleast I have a backup 150 count humi that I just finished seasoning.


Donatom3

Looks great. Some nice lookin sticks in your humi...I love cigar p0rn.


----------



## JCK

SmokeyNL said:


> Hmm other was not working, 2nd try:


Nice cylinder of 22s! Anymore of those floating around the Netherlands?


----------



## basso4735

SmokeyNL said:


> Hmm other was not working, 2nd try:
> 
> This is what came in yesterday  just in time for the weekend!!!


I really need to try some of those tats.


----------



## SmokeyNL

I picked these 22's up at a small shop, the girl showed me 5 more in the back of the humi, I can ask them if they still have them if you want.


----------



## JCK

Hey Smokey.. i sent you a PM.


----------



## SmokeyNL

PM returned, will let you know ASAP :tu


----------



## Don Fernando

SmokeyNL said:


> Just kidding, you know there are some new ones waiting for you
> Let's see how you can handle tatuaje, illusione and the don pepin black I have for you :ss


I will handle them with care


----------



## groogs

SmokeyNL said:


> Hmm other was not working, 2nd try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what came in yesterday  just in time for the weekend!!!


Verry nice, but where are you going to put all the new cigars, you humi looks pretty stuffed. Let me know if you need to send some my way for safe keeping.:r:ss:r


----------



## Don Fernando

I'll be at SmokeyNL's place this weekend, by sunday evening he has to order new stuff


----------



## SmokeyNL

Don Fernando said:


> I'll be at SmokeyNL's place this weekend, by sunday evening he has to order new stuff


:r Last week at the herf you quit after 3 cigars saying you normally 
never smoke that much :chk Try keeping up with me first

But I know you want to smoke all the normall stuff first to get to these  
you know I have more then 20 Lars Tetens Gorilla fingers to go through


----------



## mjr955201

Gov said:


> Here is my newest addition to the family...


Is that the El Diablo that CI sell for $109 in the latest catalog? How is the contruction? I'm thinking about getting one. thanks.


----------



## chenvt

poker said:


> The only pics I have


Wow! That's a year of college tuition in there! Nice!!!!


----------



## Gov

Hey mjr955201

Yes it is. I love it so far. Only had it for a short time. Great price too...even though it was a gift to me. The drawers are great to hold all my cutters, lighters and cases, etc... Go for it. The construction is great too.


----------



## Dom

Finally got some pics of mine

The Frideador:



















Some cheaper stuff, go-to yard gars.:










Desktop humi:










Top layer










bottom layer


----------



## smoke_screen

mjr955201 said:


> Is that the El Diablo that CI sell for $109 in the latest catalog? How is the contruction? I'm thinking about getting one. thanks.


I may have to pick one of those up.... that is a great deal


----------



## Donatom3

mjr955201 said:


> Is that the El Diablo that CI sell for $109 in the latest catalog? How is the contruction? I'm thinking about getting one. thanks.


Yes it's the El Diablo from CI. They sometimes have it on CBid as El Gigante or something like that. I love it I think it's great. Very solid construction, holds humidity very well. Great seal a good amount of storage space and looks better in person than it does on the site.


----------



## Don Fernando

Here are pics of my humi and my collection

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=7BWPDYLS


----------



## jkorp

Don Fernando said:


> Here are pics of my humi and my collection
> 
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=7BWPDYLS


That's real nice :tu.


----------



## BamBam

Don Fernando said:


> Here are pics of my humi and my collection
> 
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=7BWPDYLS


Great Collection


----------



## Don Fernando

thnx guys, and i'm gonna order at taboo today so my collection will grow and grow


----------



## smoke_screen

Great collection indeed


----------



## Opusfxd

After months of waiting and finding time to meet up, my coworker was finally able to gift me this:

In all it's glory!

Look at all that space :tu

Uh oh, looks like this won't last for long. :hn


----------



## MrBucket101

i finally got my coolerdor all setup...took me a couple months though...BIG thanks to Seanohue (for holding all my stuff till i could get this setup) and to Shilala (for supplying me with the perfect amount of beads :ss)


----------



## spider

I finally took a few pics of my work in progress. I'm still filling it as many of the bottom boxes belong to my old roommate (holding them until he gets his humi). The bottom section has been cut off and I am working on putting in a few bars to convert it to a wine rack. The bar in the background is an ongoing project as well. Soon it will be completed and ready for another party!


----------



## ir13

spider said:


> I finally took a few pics of my work in progress. I'm still filling it as many of the bottom boxes belong to my old roommate (holding them until he gets his humi). The bottom section has been cut off and I am working on putting in a few bars to convert it to a wine rack. The bar in the background is an ongoing project as well. Soon it will be completed and ready for another party!


Thats a nice setup right there.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## BamaDoc77

spider said:


> I finally took a few pics of my work in progress. I'm still filling it as many of the bottom boxes belong to my old roommate (holding them until he gets his humi). The bottom section has been cut off and I am working on putting in a few bars to convert it to a wine rack. The bar in the background is an ongoing project as well. Soon it will be completed and ready for another party!


Ladies and Gentlemen, meet my new best friend, "Spider":tu:tu


----------



## Todd W

Spider, that rocks! Your cabinet is better than half the B&M's in a 50-mile radius of me!


----------



## Seanohue

MrBucket101 said:


> i finally got my coolerdor all setup...took me a couple months though...BIG thanks to Seanohue (for holding all my stuff till i could get this setup) and to Shilala (for supplying me with the perfect amount of beads :ss)


Lookin good Brad! Now if we could only fix that other "hindrance" of yours


----------



## n3uka

Decided to reorganize the humi so I could turn on the cooling unit.
Thought it was a good time to finally post some pics of it.

When I first started on CS I had a 200 count humi that was about half full, now...









I just love my night light. 









This shot is from when I picked it up from a great cs member :tu


----------



## icehog3

n3uka said:


> I just love my night light.


The nightlight effect rocks, Dave! :tu


----------



## webjunkie

Two words: Holy :BS!


----------



## travclem

Damn!!!


----------



## MarkinCA

"Yeah, and we'll leave the light on for you Dave..":tu


----------



## Seanohue

Very nice humi Dave! :tu


----------



## DixieTiger

I guess that's one way of aging sticks....bury it where you can't get to it.


----------



## Cadillac

spider said:


> I finally took a few pics of my work in progress. I'm still filling it as many of the bottom boxes belong to my old roommate (holding them until he gets his humi). The bottom section has been cut off and I am working on putting in a few bars to convert it to a wine rack. The bar in the background is an ongoing project as well. Soon it will be completed and ready for another party!


Hey! What's the silver pole for in the 1st picture(?). Shouldn' it be brass?


----------



## groogs

DixieTiger said:


> I guess that's one way of aging sticks....bury it where you can't get to it.


:tpd: and very nice Humi.


----------



## Todd W

That cabinet is awesome brother!!:tu:tu


----------



## gwc4sc

That Cabi is AWESOME!! That collection should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Kimyounil

Dave. That is ridiculously amazing.


----------



## BamBam

Nobody wants to post theirs after that one :r


----------



## Gov

Glad I posted my humi pics already. That is a hard act to follow!!!!

Beautiful setup!!!


----------



## RenoB

Finally get to update my pic. I've now got room to expand 

Before:


Moving:


Their new home:


After:


----------



## Seanohue

Rob......










You're a bastage  Nice collection :ss


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

wow. i've got something to aspire to. nice!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Good god look at all those SLB's!!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Twill413

Seanohue said:


> Rob......
> 
> You're a bastage  Nice collection :ss





sdaley said:


> wow. i've got something to aspire to. nice!





jmcrawf1 said:


> Good god look at all those SLB's!!!:dr:dr:dr


Looks even cooler IRL. Nice pics big guy.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Twill413 said:


> Looks even cooler IRL. Nice pics big guy.


Tony, wasn't that the day you told me about filling your cargo pockets when he wasn't looking? :bn


----------



## Twill413

jmcrawf1 said:


> Tony, wasn't that the day you told me about filling your cargo pockets when he wasn't looking? :bn


I think I would just have to ask. Shoot practically every time I am there I have to ask him NOT to give me cigars. Pusher he is.


----------



## newcigarz

RenoB said:


> Finally get to update my pic. I've now got room to expand


That's Awesome! :tu


----------



## BamBam

RenoB said:


> Finally get to update my pic. I've now got room to expand
> 
> Before:
> 
> Moving:
> 
> Their new home:
> 
> After:


Nice :tu


----------



## MarkinCA

Geeeeez, I gotta stop lookin' at this thread. Well, maybe not...:ss


----------



## n3uka

All I can say is :dr


----------



## tech-ninja

RenoB said:


> Finally get to update my pic. I've now got room to expand


Dang, Rob. That is hot. :dr


----------



## Cadillac

They look so cozy and happy in their new home.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

Awesome pics. love to see how everyone's set up. here's mine. i'm just starting and obviously i need a bigger humi and more smokes.


----------



## MarkinCA

sdaley said:


> Awesome pics. love to see how everyone's set up. here's mine. i'm just starting and obviously i need a bigger humi and more smokes.


Looks like a mighty fine selection you have there in your humi...:tu


----------



## O-Danger

wow Rob that is super impressive. Very nice humidor too.


----------



## BamBam

sdaley said:


> Awesome pics. love to see how everyone's set up. here's mine. i'm just starting and obviously i need a bigger humi and more smokes.


But what ya got is quality :tu


----------



## groogs

sdaley said:


> Awesome pics. love to see how everyone's set up. here's mine. i'm just starting and obviously i need a bigger humi and more smokes.


For just starting you have some great taste, and a nice selection.:tu


----------



## spider

Cadillac said:


> Hey! What's the silver pole for in the 1st picture(?). Shouldn' it be brass?


Yes, should be brass but it is freestanding so I didn't have to tear up my house to put it in. I can get past the brass part  It's rock solid too!


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

groogs said:


> For just starting you have some great taste, and a nice selection.:tu


Thanks for the feedback. Trying to learn from the gorrilla's out there!


----------



## Haastility

Bought this last Wednesday, upgrade from a 50ct humi.. Loving it!!


----------



## bonggoy

Here's a friend of mine under construction ...


----------



## sikk50

I'm almost afraid to ask what's going in there....ALMOST


----------



## O-Danger

ok I'll ask.. bonggoy whats goin in there?:ss
-Tom


----------



## Gov

Whatever goes in there.... 

I need to see completed pics.


----------



## bonggoy

cigars and wine. should be done in a week or two.


----------



## cigarflip

bonggoy said:


> cigars and wine. should be done in a week or two.


Save me some space. I might need it.


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> Save me some space. I might need it.


I'd be happy to help you, Larry. I'd even let you visit them whenever you like.


----------



## cigarflip

pnoon said:


> I'd be happy to help you, Larry. I'd even let you visit them whenever you like.


Peter, I have to find a place for the mastercase of Guantanamera and Jose Piedra that I bought. I will come over and drop them off.:r


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> Peter, I have to find a place for the mastercase of Guantanamera and Jose Piedra that I bought. I will come over and drop them off.:r


:tg :sl


----------



## bonggoy

cigarflip said:


> Save me some space. I might need it.


You know my address, mail them to me. No mastercases please :ss


----------



## DixieTiger

:ss:tu


whoispittsnogle said:


> Here is my "100ct" humidor...it's a big step up from my previous 20ct but even after reading EVERYONE'S advice to go as big as you can, I went conservative with a 100ct and now I'm paying the price of having to look for a bigger humidor after purchasing about 50 more cigars even though my humi is near full .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my trustworthy havana cutter and ronson jetlite, soon to be upgraded.


No need to upgrade that cutter and lighter.
I have the same lighter ( i have only used other a handful of times)
this Ronson never fails me.
and I have the same cutter.. a club stogie logo..and I love the cut, and the spring action.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## spantie

Man I love this thread... :dr


----------



## BigRonS




----------



## sikk50

You sir, are one organized Gorilla


----------



## mtb996

sikk50 said:


> You sir, are one organized Gorilla


:tpd: Seriously. Whats the difference between randoms and singles.


----------



## ja3480

Big ron nice set up !!!


----------



## BigRonS

ja3480 said:


> Big ron nice set up !!!


thanks for the comments guys..

Actually i dont even know the difference between the singles and the randoms..

The Singles tray has a bunch of singles broken into size (one section is robustos, one is PC's, etc)

The random is usually random stuff that i get in box passes or pifs.. its like the Loading Dock for incomming or outgoing stuff such as pifs/gifts/bombs/packages/trades

i guess u can call me anal. lol


----------



## Opusfxd

sikk50 said:


> You sir, are one organized Gorilla


But they're not alphabatized...


----------



## Old Sailor

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## groogs

Very Nice.:dr:dr:dr

Every time I look at this thread I think my collection is in sad shape.


----------



## giono2

*Can I see some ID please*

Hey DinoJr, or anybody else for that matter, what are the really short smokes in the middle center of this pic? Looks like a small white band on them.


----------



## MarkinCA

*Re: Can I see some ID please*



giono2 said:


> Hey DinoJr, or anybody else for that matter, what are the really short smokes in the middle center of this pic? Looks like a small white band on them.


It appears to be the Illusione 68 Bombone 4x44...:ss


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

*Re: Can I see some ID please*

yup. Illusione 68. i recommend it.


----------



## giono2

Great, thanks for the help. Are they available online?


----------



## BD Strummer

That's one sick humi.


----------



## Bax

bonggoy said:


> Here's a friend of mine under construction ...


Why do you keep your treadmill in a prison, it was only trying to help...
Good luck on the walk in humi(I'm Asssuming):tu


----------



## BD Strummer

Just got this from CB on Monday. Still trying to fill it up. Not bad starting point for a newbie.


----------



## TripleF

I finally have pics to place in this thread of my collidors:









-


----------



## BamBam

BD Strummer said:


> Just got this from CB on Monday. Still trying to fill it up. Not bad starting point for a newbie.


See some good sticks in there :tu


----------



## Dusty

BD Strummer said:


> Just got this from CB on Monday. Still trying to fill it up. Not bad starting point for a newbie.


Been lookin' to get that same humi. After seeing those pics and that you can fit a whole box in there I think I'm gonna have to pull the trigger.


----------



## jjirons69

BD Strummer said:


> Just got this from CB on Monday. Still trying to fill it up. Not bad starting point for a newbie.





Dusty said:


> Been lookin' to get that same humi. After seeing those pics and that you can fit a whole box in there I think I'm gonna have to pull the trigger.


Bryan stole it from the Devil Site!

Very nice looking humi indeed! :tu


----------



## CigarmanTim

Dusty said:


> Been lookin' to get that same humi. After seeing those pics and that you can fit a whole box in there I think I'm gonna have to pull the trigger.


That is a good looking one isn't it?


----------



## mjr955201

Another reason why I need that amazon deal to go through for that humidor. I've got 25 TNT's coming in next week and I don't think they will fit in this thing. I feel shame.


----------



## jdreynss

I just realized that I had never posted pics in this thread... so here they are.

The humi










Top 









middle









bottom









Nothing huge but i like the selection.... it does the job


----------



## BD Strummer

Dusty said:


> Been lookin' to get that same humi. After seeing those pics and that you can fit a whole box in there I think I'm gonna have to pull the trigger.


I've seen it on Cigar Bid a few times before I pulled the trigger. Now that I have it I wonder why I didn't buy it sooner. Totally worth it. :tu


----------



## MarkinCA

BD Strummer said:


> Just got this from CB on Monday. Still trying to fill it up. Not bad starting point for a newbie.


BD, a nice looking humi you have there. A couple of questions: Whats the name of this humi? and, What is the approximate amount of sticks it holds? Thanks...:ss


----------



## ChasDen

MarkinCA said:


> BD, a nice looking humi you have there. A couple of questions: Whats the name of this humi? and, What is the approximate amount of sticks it holds? Thanks...:ss


I think its this one:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-TDH250&cat=10&page=8

I almost bought it last year.

Chas


----------



## MarkinCA

Yep. That's the one, a Treasure Dome. A very nice looking humi. Thank you Chas...:tu


----------



## BamBam

mjr955201 said:


> Another reason why I need that amazon deal to go through for that humidor. I've got 25 TNT's coming in next week and I don't think they will fit in this thing. I feel shame.


Don't feel shame, we all started somewhere. As far as the 25 TNT's......I would guess they are the Nicarauguan Boxed Pressed (Padron Anni. Alternative) right?


----------



## kas

Man, nice selection. I do hope the hygro reading is wrong, though. That's tropical.



jdreynss said:


> I just realized that I had never posted pics in this thread... so here they are.
> 
> The humi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing huge but i like the selection.... it does the job


----------



## groogs

BD Strummer said:


> Just got this from CB on Monday. Still trying to fill it up. Not bad starting point for a newbie.


How many sticks will really fit in that humi? It looks pretty big. Nice pick up.:tu


----------



## BD Strummer

groogs said:


> How many sticks will really fit in that humi? It looks pretty big. Nice pick up.:tu


My best guess is 150. I'm sure if I could fit more without the Vegas box in the bottom. I just added 38 CAO Mx2 daggers Sat. They're really small though. I guess in this case size does count.


----------



## php007

Here is picture of my new humidor.


----------



## romwarrior

php007 said:


> Here is picture of my new humidor.


Nice, Paul!


----------



## BamBam

romwarrior said:


> Nice, Paul!


:tpd:


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

:tpd::tpd:

very nice Paul


----------



## mtb996

:tpd::tpd::tpd: Holy Smokes! Me like....:tu


----------



## groogs

php007 said:


> Here is picture of my new humidor.


Verry nice Paul, that humi is filling up pretty fast.


----------



## jaycarla

....for I am Paul, Lord of the Oust!!!

That is a fricking sweet setup!


----------



## dccraft

*w O W*


----------



## BD Strummer

php007 said:


> Here is picture of my new humidor.


I think we can all say that we're jealous.


----------



## viesturs

my humi....ikeador


----------



## viesturs

closed


----------



## Addiction

Holy jeez, thats massive. And that box of Diademas Finos you dont need that.. And why in gawds name do you need 5 boxes of LE08, your the reason I can barely find them!


php007 said:


> Here is picture of my new humidor.


----------



## paul95se




----------



## huero71

paul95se said:


>


Nice looking boxes! And some nice sticks too. :tu


----------



## groogs

huero71 said:


> Nice looking boxes! And some nice sticks too. :tu


:tpd: My exact thoughts. I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## huero71

groogs said:


> :tpd: My exact thoughts. I guess great minds think alike.


I've been called a lot of things before, but never that! :r


----------



## groogs

huero71 said:


> I've been called a lot of things before, but never that! :r


I guess I should have said Lowland gorillas think alike. That would be more apropriate for me anyway.:r


----------



## huero71

groogs said:


> I guess I should have said Lowland gorillas think alike. That would be more apropriate for me anyway.:r


and i'll take that as a compliment... :ss


----------



## shvictor

Ok heres mine. Its actually down to two now...........


----------



## huero71

shvictor said:


> Ok heres mine. Its actually down to two now...........


Some good sticks there... and it doesn't matter how many you have, just that you enjoy them. :2


----------



## CigarmanTim

This first on is my everyday cigar humidor:










These next two pics have my humidor with my Opus X 2006 and then 2007 sticks:



















This next pic has my Anejo's in it. 2006 on the left and 2007 on the right. Yep...those are sharks.









This last one is of my Humidor that has the ISOM cigars in them... btw the Monte #2's are fake! ugh


----------



## mtb996

^^^WOW! Sweet collection. Do you have any cheap smokes?


----------



## groogs

That is one top notch collection. All I can say is:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr.


----------



## webjunkie

Wow! I need to stop looking at this thread, my wallet runs and hides when I do.


----------



## jcarlton

Just got this...

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff102/jcarlton_2007/Torano Noventa Humidor/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## groogs

That is one nice humi, make sure and post some pics when you start filling it up.:tu


----------



## czartim

jcarlton said:


> Just got this...
> 
> http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff102/jcarlton_2007/Torano Noventa Humidor/?albumview=slideshow


That's a beautiful humidor. Where'd you come across a find like that?


----------



## Bax

:tuAwesome collection you have.


----------



## mathil

CigarmanTim said:


> This first on is my everyday cigar humidor:


what are the little nubby short story like ones?


----------



## BamBam

mathil said:


> what are the little nubby short story like ones?


I'll get this one for ya Tim. Those are Ashton VSG Enchantments. Tim will have to tell ya how they are though. :tu


----------



## BamBam

CigarmanTim said:


> This first on is my everyday cigar humidor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These next two pics have my humidor with my Opus X 2006 and then 2007 sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next pic has my Anejo's in it. 2006 on the left and 2007 on the right. Yep...those are sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is of my Humidor that has the ISOM cigars in them... btw the Monte #2's are fake! ugh


Tim you have always told me about your collection, but seein' 'em is a whole 'nother story. Wow Brother, impressive. "I think you have a problem" haha


----------



## Only Fuentes

CigarmanTim said:


> This first on is my everyday cigar humidor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These next two pics have my humidor with my Opus X 2006 and then 2007 sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next pic has my Anejo's in it. 2006 on the left and 2007 on the right. Yep...those are sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is of my Humidor that has the ISOM cigars in them... btw the Monte #2's are fake! ugh


 A man after my own heart! There is nothing like the sight of a humi full of naked Opus and 77's !!!!:ss


----------



## dkbmusic

I think a little pee came out after looking at Tim's collection. DAMN!


----------



## GTCanuk

MY DREAM!:bl



Boss Hogg said:


> My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....
> 
> Here is the inside,
> 
> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


----------



## mtb996

^^^^ Oh My goodness! I have a barely used closet that is only about half as wide, but this REALLY has me thinking......:tu


----------



## hk3

Wow that closet idea is badass!!!!! Nice collection you got there bud!


----------



## mikeandshellie2

Love the closet idea, maybe I could kick a kid out of one of their closets... they wouldn't mind,lol.


----------



## mtb996

mikeandshellie2 said:


> Love the closet idea, maybe I could kick a kid out of one of their closets... they wouldn't mind,lol.


I wouldn't admit to keeping a kid in the closet on a public internet forum:r


----------



## Wraith

[No message]


----------



## huero71

Nice sticks. And I love the Diamond Crown humidors.


----------



## MarkinCA

Wraith, those are two nice looking humi's you have there. Especially, what you have stocked-up in both. Congratulations...:tu:tu:tu


----------



## kgraybill

Nothin fancy. I've smoked several and gifted some since this photo.


----------



## hardcz

Here's mine, guess I have 4 haha


----------



## DBall

hardcz said:


> Here's mine, guess I have 4 haha


Get. A. Cooler.

:tu


----------



## shvictor

DBall said:


> Get. A. Cooler.
> 
> :tu


There is a lot of cooler pushers around here


----------



## hardcz

DBall said:


> Get. A. Cooler.
> 
> :tu


Pfft and trade in my freezer grade ziplock bags? RIIIIIGHT :hn


----------



## Bruzee

Got this one in March of '07 from my daughter as a birthday present. I'll eventually get a bigger one, but this will always be my favorite. I'm still working on that variety thing....


----------



## pearson

just starting the collection.


----------



## Mtmouse

Bruzee said:


> Got this one in March of '07 from my daughter as a birthday present. I'll eventually get a bigger one, but this will always be my favorite. I'm still working on that variety thing....


I haven't had a Shaggy in a few months, I'm going to have to dig one out after seeing that.:tu


----------



## CAOlover




----------



## houdini

pearson said:


> just starting the collection.


Great start!


----------



## CAOlover

CAOlover said:


>


just finished it! built from a kitchen cabnet put some legs and stain, lined the inside with spanish cedar put a light in and insulated the door all under $200 that god for ebay!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruzee

CAOlover said:


> just finished it! built from a kitchen cabnet put some legs and stain, lined the inside with spanish cedar put a light in and insulated the door all under $200 that god for ebay!!!!!!!


It is beautiful....! Do you have pics of the process, like before and after? I am looking for something to convert aswell....


----------



## CAOlover

Bruzee said:


> It is beautiful....! Do you have pics of the process, like before and after? I am looking for something to convert aswell....


i did but stuipidly deleted them. it was supper easy to do now my brother wants his liquor cabnet converted i will take pics of that and post the progress


----------



## Bruzee

CAOlover said:


> i did but stuipidly deleted them. it was supper easy to do now my brother wants his liquor cabnet converted i will take pics of that and post the progress


Sweet... I will look forward to those pics...


----------



## BamBam

Bruzee said:


> Got this one in March of '07 from my daughter as a birthday present. I'll eventually get a bigger one, but this will always be my favorite. I'm still working on that variety thing....


That is a great Humidor...both appearance and sentimentality wise


----------



## mugen910

...

*SEE WHAT YOU B/SOTL DID TO ME!*

:ss:tu


----------



## KASR

Lastest booty in the cab:



Bottom doors are reserved for Cigar Aficionado mags, ashtrays, solutions, and pipe tobacco.



The drawer has my five-finger bags (for bombs) lighters, fluid, and some Toranos boxes filled of the good pipe tobacco


----------



## gwc4sc

Nice set up KASR :tu


----------



## andrewm

just a couple of months in but not doing too badly. Great thread!


----------



## RailRunner

Here's my cooler. The hygrometer says 66%, not 99% lol.


----------



## dccraft

Here is my humble humi. The steaks tasted great :tu


----------



## groogs

dccraft said:


> Here is my humble humi. The steaks tasted great :tu


I had that exact same cooler when I started to slide dowm the slope. I have two much larger coolers now, but that brings back memories.


----------



## UPHOTO

just posted these in another area of the forum but here is my new coolidor.



















the rest of the pics are here....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160818


----------



## MarkinCA

That's a nice Coleman 70qt. Extreme cooler you have there Uphoto...:tu


----------



## UPHOTO

Thanks Mark!

Just a few months into this hobby and I'm having a blast!!! Still TONS of stuff I can't wait to try out.

Aaron


----------



## dccraft

groogs said:


> I had that exact same cooler when I started to slide dowm the slope. I have two much larger coolers now, but that brings back memories.


Yep. Ya start your slide with what you have. Does one ever get to the bottom??? :ss


----------



## AggieChemDoc

Here are some pics of my humble setup.

100 ct humidor










Top drawer










Bottom










Lots of room left, but I'm sort of new to the whole "hoarding" thing. :ss


----------



## Snake Hips

Now that I've acquired a digital camera, I can show off my little setup.

In its natural environment:
http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=humidor1fb2.jpg
And the goods:









I swear I'm not a 5 Vegas whore, just a deal whore (under the Shorties are 5 Miamis and 5 'A's, and there's 5 Golds under the Classics). There's other goodies hidden under there (2 each of Padron 3000, CAO Brazilia and Italia, Rocky Patel Sun Grown and Onyx Reserve, plus an Exodus 1959 to accompany that 1916 Cameroon on top and one Arturo Fuente Spanish Lonsdale). I didn't show these because I'm quite proud of my cigar tetris and I can never get it back the way it was when I mess with it. Also the humidity reads a bit high right now because of the lack of air flow, but my new humidor is on the way (thank God, because so are a bunch more stogies, thanks to a couple of you wankers :ss).


----------



## Stefan8708

Wow some of you guys have great setups...mines pretty new and err....really empty Anyway here it is..

Excuse the mess









pretty sad i know...


----------



## Gov

AggieChemDoc said:


> Here are some pics of my humble setup.
> 
> 100 ct humidor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of room left, but I'm sort of new to the whole "hoarding" thing. :ss


I see you have your spitting Cobra to guard your smokes!!!! Very smart! I have to get one of those for my friends. :r


----------



## Luke Z

This is just geting set up but One of the local Afgans carves boxes so that is what i am using i figure a keepsake of the good times.


----------



## pearson




----------



## Al_Samson

well mine is still kinda weak, but it is getting there, and most of the sticks are good.


----------



## pbrennan10

The collection i've built up after spending all my "extra" coin for a year and with some help from the locals.


----------



## masonichistorian

I finaly got pics to post, but i cant figuere out how to poust them, any help.


----------



## bbaug14

masonichistorian said:


> I finaly got pics to post, but i cant figuere out how to poust them, any help.


click on "manage attachments"


----------



## Footbag

Got some nice shots of my new cabinet...


----------



## JordanWexler

That is a gorgeous setup footbag!! Amazing selection too!! :tu


----------



## Wattsie

Some damn impressive stuff in this thread!

Attached are pics of my paltry newbie humi. I just received my first cbid shipment. It came with this greasy liquid that says "apply directly to slope"...

Looking forward to enjoying this hobby!


----------



## TikiHut27

Luke Z said:


> This is just geting set up but One of the local Afgans carves boxes so that is what i am using i figure a keepsake of the good times.


Well done, Z. There might be a market for these back home.....


----------



## Bruzee

Footbag, my man, nice set up bro! Very impressive...


----------



## MarkinCA

Footbag said:


> Got some nice shots of my new cabinet.


That's a nice looking cabinet humi you got there Footbag. But, I did notice your Illusione boxes seem to be getting somewhat on the empty side...:ss


----------



## Footbag

MarkinCA said:


> That's a nice looking cabinet humi you got there Footbag. But, I did notice your Illusione boxes seem to be getting somewhat on the empty side...:ss


Thanks All!

You know what I like!:ss Got some MK's coming, too!


----------



## bigswol2

viesturs said:


> my humi....ikeador


Very nice


----------



## masonichistorian

Here is my Firstaidadore


----------



## masonichistorian

Im out here in Iraq and I have tried to up loud my pics and i have not been able to has any one had this problem?


----------



## awsmith4

masonichistorian said:


> Im out here in Iraq and I have tried to up loud my pics and i have not been able to has any one had this problem?


Try photobucket.com and then you can copy and paste from that site to CS


----------



## Da Klugs

To think you could never fill any humi is ... well its wrong.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

*Oh.. My... Ba'jeebus *
SLUMBER PARTY!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Da Klugs said:


> To think you could never fill any humi is ... well its wrong.


I have seen the top of the mountain... and it is good.


----------



## compuag

Da Klugs said:


> To think you could never fill any humi is ... well its wrong.


I like to smoke my way through the bottom shelf and just live in that thing. :ss


----------



## troutbreath

Nice cabinet, footbag. Looks great . . . and the contents look tasty, too.


----------



## masonichistorian

here is my first aidadore, its made out of a military first aid kit. thank you to all the borther of the leaf that help me get this pic up. there are more to come, like the outside of it and i pic of the stogies inside, out here in iraq you have to get creative.


----------



## masonichistorian

Finaly here they are the pics of my FirstAidAdore with some pics of its contents.








Outside of it








Inside








And Its small content.


----------



## TikiHut27

masonichistorian said:


> Finaly here they are the pics of my FirstAidAdore with some pics of its contents.
> quote]
> 
> Looks really nice- good idea. Ammo cans, Pelican cases, camera cases, tupperware, ziplocs, smoke grenade cans; all these I've seen. This is a first. But I'd cover up the first aid logo on the top just in case.
> 
> Medic to CLS: "Get me a pressure dressing!"
> 
> CLS to Medic: "Uh... well... How about a Gurkha, instead?"
> 
> Injured Soldier: "Any Padrons in there?"
> 
> CPT M
> 
> -keep your eyes on the road...


----------



## Haastility

So I went from this...










to this...










to this...










to this...










in like 2.5 months  darn slope


----------



## masonichistorian

TikiHut27 said:


> masonichistorian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly here they are the pics of my FirstAidAdore with some pics of its contents.
> quote]
> 
> Looks really nice- good idea. Ammo cans, Pelican cases, camera cases, tupperware, ziplocs, smoke grenade cans; all these I've seen. This is a first. But I'd cover up the first aid logo on the top just in case.
> 
> Medic to CLS: "Get me a pressure dressing!"
> 
> CLS to Medic: "Uh... well... How about a Gurkha, instead?"
> 
> Injured Soldier: "Any Padrons in there?"
> 
> CPT M
> 
> -keep your eyes on the road...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny but you left out the part when all 3 light up and continue looking for the pressure dressing. I had to get creative, right now im tring to think of another idea for a humi. this one is small it holds ruffly about 10 stogies.:ss
Click to expand...


----------



## masonichistorian

Haastility said:


> in like 2.5 months  darn slope


I know, the bad thing for me is that im out here in iraq so i dont have the space for a the nice Big Humi like your last one so im tring to controll my perchasing of cigars, its not going to good. if this keeps going im going to have a duffle bag just full of stogies when i go back. Im thinking af geting a cooler or something to keep on geting more cigars.


----------



## groogs

Haastility said:


> So I went from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in like 2.5 months  darn slope


Lookin good, You better make room for another Veno, or a cooler, becasue the slope only gets steeper.:hn


----------



## petewho

Here's my Pelicanador! An old Pelican 1200 case with most of the foam removed (I don't carry this around with me), a drymistat tube, and stuffed full of stogies. Small, simple, and suits me fine until I progress down the slope a little further :tu

Note: the sticker is THOMSON, and NOT Thompson. Thomson makes bicycle components, as do the other two sticker names. I was a bike junkie in a former life.










and inside


----------



## n3uka

Da Klugs said:


> To think you could never fill any humi is ... well its wrong.


Bummer, missed the pic. I am sure it would have made me :dr


----------



## Gundy

Here is mine, small desktop humidor.

All I've collected is a few 5 vegas my wife finally let me order, and two bombs from some nice fellas on this board when I first joined. Wife has me on a very strict budget so no more cigars until we can free up some funds. Gotta make these last! Hard part is, this board doesn't help at all! Everytime I visit I find new cigars that sound wonderful to try, or supplies I just have to have! 



EDIT: And minutes after I posted this, I read over it to make sure I didn't make any errors. But it looks like ferret dookie in the top right corner. False alarm its actually a piece of thread from a blanket....


----------



## MandyPi

Here's my baby. At present time, there is no more space.


----------



## troutbreath

I started with this little black humi, which held about 25 sticks. That quickly grew into a 100 ct humi.



















This week I picked up a bigger model to add to the family.


----------



## masonichistorian

troutbreath said:


> I started with this little black humi, which held about 25 sticks. That quickly grew into a 100 ct humi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week I picked up a bigger model to add to the family.


Nice Humi's i like the crafmanship.


----------



## mnelson

well i just got a new aristocrat so i guess it is time to post up 
















***edit*** All of that stuff fit into the one aristocrat humi  I think its time to upgrade


----------



## Gundy

mnelson said:


> well i just got a new aristocrat so i guess it is time to post up


Beautiful collection, is that the CAO Sorpanos humidor? Do you have any pictures of it? I've seen them a few times on cigarbid, wish I could afford one. Huge sopranos fan!

Great setup:tu


----------



## Bruzee

mnelson said:


> well i just got a new aristocrat so i guess it is time to post up


Mnelson, Good lord man... Nice Aristocrat, and beautiful selection of smokes.... My new best friend... I'll be right over... LOL


----------



## pearson

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Droooooooolllll. nice collection.


----------



## sikk50

OMG! I seriously just piddled myself! I'm so jelouse of your Opus collection! Ever want to get rid of some PM me!


----------



## JohnnyKay5

sikk50 said:


> OMG! I seriously just piddled myself! I'm so jelouse of your Opus collection! Ever want to get rid of some PM me!


:tpd:


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Just showing off come of my collections. Some of it is thanks to the Cigar for Troops, A Dutch, Friendly Fire, and Tobii bomb, and last but not least the cooler from BWalker2us's kind heart!!!

Enjoy Iraq's finest Free smokes for the troops B&M.


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=49&i=p6220094qz4.jpg

Close Up #1

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220095wg6.jpg

Close Up #2 (with oust fan)

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220096cv7.jpg

The Top Layer of the Humi


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220097fn4.jpg

The Sweet Nectar of the Humi


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220098pi2.jpg

Thanks for letting me share my goodies! yum!


----------



## icantbejon

That's a hell of a collection you've built my friend. I gave some of your tasty smokes out to my buds around here. All were happy.


----------



## masonichistorian

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Just showing off come of my collections. Some of it is thanks to the Cigar for Troops, A Dutch, Friendly Fire, and Tobii bomb, and last but not least the cooler from BWalker2us's kind heart!!!
> 
> Enjoy Iraq's finest Free smokes for the troops B&M.
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=49&i=p6220094qz4.jpg
> 
> Close Up #1
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220095wg6.jpg
> 
> Close Up #2 (with oust fan)
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220096cv7.jpg
> 
> The Top Layer of the Humi
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220097fn4.jpg
> 
> The Sweet Nectar of the Humi
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=p6220098pi2.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my goodies! yum!


WoW, Man I cant whate to have that many Cigars here. Up here in the VBC im smoking a total of 3 a day:ss


----------



## Only Fuentes

When I saw Mnelson's smokes I crapped my pants! Damn!!! Are those Opus Boxes full???


----------



## mnelson

Only Fuentes said:


> When I saw Mnelson's smokes I crapped my pants! Damn!!! Are those Opus Boxes full???


 Just about, 2 of them are still sealed: one box of robos from this year and one box of super belis from 2004


----------



## Only Fuentes

That is awesome!:tu


----------



## Darrell

I need a 2nd now.


----------



## MarkinCA

Darrell said:


> I need a 2nd now...


I always find it amazing how any humi, regardless of size, can easily register "full" in no time whatsoever...:ss


----------



## Darrell

MarkinCA said:


> I always find it amazing how any humi, regardless of size, can easily register "full" in no time whatsoever...:ss


Sad, isn't it? :r


----------



## Lorglath

mnelson said:


> well i just got a new aristocrat so i guess it is time to post up
> 
> ***edit*** All of that stuff fit into the one aristocrat humi  I think its time to upgrade


Nice collection there Matt!


----------



## SmokeyNL

Nice pics guys, thanks for sharing 

JohnnyKay5, when you leave here after your R&R it will be a lot fuller :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> I need a 2nd now.


Alright! You have been holding out on the good stuff at your Herfs... No more Cremosas from now on!!!:r:r


----------



## WarMace

It's only been a month or two since I took the plunge and I already need a bigger humi and cooler(got two boxes in a little one I have lying around the house). I know where all my money is going for a good while!


----------



## Haastility




----------



## Darrell

Haastility said:


>


Damn dude, 76% RH?


----------



## Haastility

LOL!! The readings are wrong that happens when I open the door. It currently reads 66/61%


----------



## Darrell

Haastility said:


> LOL!! The readings are wrong that happens when I open the door. It currently reads 66/61%


:r

I was worried for a second there. :bn


----------



## masonichistorian

Man that is a sweet stash of stogies. after this deployment that is so going to be me with a stash like that.:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5

SmokeyNL said:


> Nice pics guys, thanks for sharing
> 
> JohnnyKay5, when you leave here after your R&R it will be a lot fuller :ss


I dont know if thats a good or bad thing (of course its good)... i'll bring our EOD (Explosive Ordinance Disposal) Team.


----------



## SmokeyNL

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I dont know if thats a good or bad thing (of course its good)... i'll bring our EOD (Explosive Ordinance Disposal) Team.


The more the merrier, as long as they can hold their liquor and smoke like a chimney they are welcome :ss


----------



## Bax

WarMace said:


> It's only been a month or two since I took the plunge and I already need a bigger humi and cooler(got two boxes in a little one I have lying around the house). I know where all my money is going for a good while!


Really, that's the first time I've ever heard tht said around here before...:chk


----------



## pro2625

Its not much but Ive been out of the cigar game for awhile...Just got the humi this past week.


----------



## eriksson20

Well, here are some... the ones in the plastic boxes do not fit anywhere else at this time... the two humidors are for singles...





































please feel free to ask questions if you do not fully get the concept

cheers,

Mikko


----------



## Darrell

eriksson20 said:


> Well, here are some... the ones in the plastic boxes do not fit anywhere else at this time... the two humidors are for singles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please feel free to ask questions if you do not fully get the concept
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Mikko


How are those Devil's Weed cigars?


----------



## eriksson20

Darrell said:


> How are those Devil's Weed cigars?


nice cigars, on the light side. Not complex but ok for a daytime coffee or something...


----------



## dustinhayden

My stash!


----------



## MarkinCA

Very nice looking humi and selection of sticks Dustin...:tu:ss


----------



## Mr Flibble

My Gurkha box.


----------



## newcigarz

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I was worried for a second there. :bn


:tpd: 79 F = Beetle Ivitation.


----------



## newcigarz

Darrell said:


> I need a 2nd now.


Mmmmmmm Tubos! :dr


----------



## dustinhayden

Updated/better pics. Yummy!!!! :ss


----------



## Darrell

newcigarz said:


> Mmmmmmm Tubos! :dr


Come to CA and HERF with me, you can smoke them all if you want. :tu


----------



## Haastility

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: 79 F = Beetle Ivitation.


It at a steady 65 now


----------



## mugen910

dustinhayden said:


> Updated/better pics. Yummy!!!! :ss


If that TV was bigger I'd say you have the most simple & perfect setup! :tu


----------



## dustinhayden

I'd have a bigger TV but it's just for the desk in my office. The big flat screen is in the living room!



mugen910 said:


> If that TV was bigger I'd say you have the most simple & perfect setup! :tu


----------



## pro2625

I love my large TV......Video games have never been better


----------



## benjamin

nothing much...not even a humidification device. i need to get some beads or something right quick. but, it's better than the old cigar boxes i was using for storage, and the philly weather is solidly in the 60-70% humidity range, so i'm alright for now.


----------



## Snake Hips

Nothin' wrong with that setup, gotta' start somewhere.

The humidity in my room is exactly between 63% and 67%, so I can crack my humidor open to look and smell like 20 times a day without worrying. Good ol' swamp cooler made it all possible. Really, I could make my entire room a walk-in humidor with just a few shelves...


----------



## benjamin

Snake Hips said:


> Really, I could make my entire room a walk-in humidor with just a few shelves...


i think you're onto something...


----------



## s0leful0ne

old pictures...




current pic but low res


----------



## Snake Hips

benjamin said:


> i think you're onto something...


Don't give me any ideas...


----------



## ZedR2




----------



## BamBam

ZedR2 said:


>


So..........what's your favorite cigar? :bn


----------



## Ironfreak

Nothing special, but a step up from what I used to have..


----------



## K Baz

ZedR2 said:


>


Man that s a small humi and with the clock in it I would surprised if you can get any cigars in there.

PS great item I am already looking for one for myself.


----------



## dwhitacre

I just finished this!!!

*I had to build this...*

*to get this!!!*

*Here is the story: I had a 9 bottle VinoTemp (I had been running out of room in my Coolidor and my desktop Humidors). My wife wanted more storage and counter space in our kitchen. She agreed with me that we needed a bigger VinoTemp to hold our wine. I put in new cabinets and counter in addition to our existing kitchen. The new VinoTemp is built into the new cabinets... *

*The old 9 bottle VinoTemp is my new Humidor and working perfectly!!!*


----------



## pbrennan10

I'd drink all those bottles except for 9 dwhit

and i hope you can assume step 2!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

ZedR2 said:


>


ooooohhhhh i want that!!!!
where can i get one?
please tell me!
i'll be your bestest friend evar!!! (until you tell me where to get it and than i won't talk to you anymore! lol j/k)


----------



## dwhitacre

pbrennan10 said:


> I'd drink all those bottles except for 9 dwhit
> 
> and i hope you can assume step 2!


Oh Yeah!!! I am on the same frequency!!!:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

My Humi is kinda full


----------



## zamco17

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> My Humi is kinda full


 Opus X right next to white owls!! Ive seen it all now!!:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1956 White Owls. Rolled with Cuban Leaf if I am not mistaken.


----------



## RockonbigB

Took me a while to get these up. I got this Avallo cooled cabinet about 2 months ago. It has been great.


----------



## gehrig97

Great looking cabinet--where did you order?


----------



## groogs

dwhitacre said:


> I just finished this!!!
> 
> *I had to build this...*
> 
> *to get this!!!*
> 
> *Here is the story: I had a 9 bottle VinoTemp (I had been running out of room in my Coolidor and my desktop Humidors). My wife wanted more storage and counter space in our kitchen. She agreed with me that we needed a bigger VinoTemp to hold our wine. I put in new cabinets and counter in addition to our existing kitchen. The new VinoTemp is built into the new cabinets... *
> 
> *The old 9 bottle VinoTemp is my new Humidor and working perfectly!!!*


That looks like a job well done, but it looks like your new cooler is full already. Better start working on the walk in Humi.:tu


----------



## O-Danger

Here is my collection not like many of you on here but I like the sticks. I started here with a half full 50ct and this is where I am today. The bottom left side has been emptied to make room for a recent purchase:tu


----------



## n3uka

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 1956 White Owls. Rolled with Cuban Leaf if I am not mistaken.


Need some of the new watermelon flavored ones to help round out your collection?  :r


----------



## RockonbigB

gehrig97 said:


> Great looking cabinet--where did you order?


Avallo humidors has their own website and I believe that they only sell through cigarsolutions.com. He built in for more in four weeks from the time I ordered to the time it was dropped off on my driveway.


----------



## lenguamor

I'm selling my Montecristo Pyramid, if anyone is interested.


----------



## pearson

gota keep the humi safe


----------



## Ratters

Hey, this isn't arfcom, you can't post a pic of one of those evil machine guns.


----------



## pearson

Ratters said:


> Hey, this isn't arfcom, you can't post a pic of one of those evil machine guns.


I am to broke to take 2 pics with my digital camera so I opted for one with the gun.


----------



## bobarian

O'Danger a chill went down my spine when I got to the third picture. :dr Top 2 are the start of a very nice collection.:tu


----------



## DonnieW

Ratters said:


> Hey, this isn't arfcom, you can't post a pic of one of those evil machine guns.


With a forum (ar15.com) that eclipses CS, I think its safe to say they can post anything they want :gn:hn

But seriously... it blocks what would have been a good shot of your stash


----------



## O-Danger

bobarian said:


> O'Danger a chill went down my spine when I got to the third picture. :dr Top 2 are the start of a very nice collection.:tu


Thanks, The JR's were a noob purchase when I went to NY in January, 25 bucks for 20 sticks... Too good to be true. I am giving them away to my non cigar smoking friends in the fall:ss


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl

I've been meaning to post this for a while. Had it made last year while I was deployed. Now I'm just blowing all my money filling it up

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605726178995/


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> I've been meaning to post this for a while. Had it made last year while I was deployed. Now I'm just blowing all my money filling it up
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605726178995/


Johnnie what happen to your boat load of Anejos?


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl

They're still in there bud. I need to update the pics of the humidor. If you go to sets you can see the latest CC additions plus all the old NCs.


----------



## kylej1

Was taken about a month ago, but I had to get another humidor since this one is filled.


----------



## Snake Hips

You know what you like, don't you?


----------



## benjamin

kylej1 said:


> Was taken about a month ago, but I had to get another humidor since this one is filled.


good lord, that is a ton of opus x


----------



## kylej1

benjamin said:


> good lord, that is a ton of opus x


My favorite cigar . Luckily my B&M always has a steady supply, along with all other my favorite Fuentes. Recently they started getting more Anejo's and Hemingway Maduros, so iv been picking those up alot recently. But the Opus still takes the cake.


----------



## benjamin

kylej1 said:


> My favorite cigar . Luckily my B&M always has a steady supply, along with all other my favorite Fuentes. Recently they started getting more Anejo's and Hemingway Maduros, so iv been picking those up alot recently. But the Opus still takes the cake.


damn, i don't think any of the b&m's in my area even have opus x. holt's might...but otherwise. nope. you're lucky.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

HOLT'S always have Opus (ok, well most of the time) and it's just about at MSRP.

Ben, are you in the city?



benjamin said:


> damn, i don't think any of the b&m's in my area even have opus x. holt's might...but otherwise. nope. you're lucky.


----------



## aich75013

My humidor that the wife game me for Christmas.
All but 3 sticks came since last Thursday. :ss


----------



## pcozad1

My new humi and my coolorador


----------



## mackie

sorry for the crappy quality, but here's mine 
wish I could do better, but i'm a poor college student :hn :gn


----------



## benjamin

everyone starts somewhere, i see some nice looking taboo twists in there


----------



## mackie

benjamin said:


> everyone starts somewhere, i see some nice looking taboo twists in there


they are very tasty :ss


----------



## Bax

Very nice little set up!


----------



## Ratters

Why I'm no longer buying cigars:


----------



## mtb996

^^^ I can see that you don't need to buy any for a few hundred years. Nice collection, but I think you need a few more trays.:tu


----------



## O-Danger

Ratters said:


> Why I'm no longer buying cigars:


Ok so that's a good reason:hn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

First off let me say.....Never buy small!

This 








plus this








plus this








equals this


----------



## romwarrior

Fishbeadtwo said:


> First off let me say.....Never buy small!
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equals this


Nice! Looks like you could use some of Tim's (mtmouse) trays! :tu


----------



## Cigarin-Martin

My new (temp) humidor, remember from little seeds do big humidors grow!
(hopefully!)
View attachment 19857


Check the fine detail of the grain
View attachment 19858


Keeps perfect 70-70
View attachment 19859

If it makes one of you smile it was worth the effort:tu


----------



## Footbag

Cigarin-Martin said:


> My new (temp) humidor, remember from little seeds do big humidors grow!
> (hopefully!)
> View attachment 19857
> 
> 
> Check the fine detail of the grain
> View attachment 19858
> 
> 
> Keeps perfect 70-70
> View attachment 19859
> 
> If it makes one of you smile it was worth the effort:tu


:r Great humi Cigarin-Martin. You won't find craftsmanship like that in NYC. Nice veneer work and I love the perfectly flush gauges. I'd give you RG, but I'm all used up.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin

Footbag said:


> :r Great humi Cigarin-Martin. You won't find craftsmanship like that in NYC. Nice veneer work and I love the perfectly flush gauges. I'd give you RG, but I'm all used up.


 Cheers Adam its nice to know craftmanship is apprieciated :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

Cigarin-Martin said:


> My new (temp) humidor, remember from little seeds do big humidors grow!
> (hopefully!)
> View attachment 19857
> 
> 
> Check the fine detail of the grain
> View attachment 19858
> 
> 
> Keeps perfect 70-70
> View attachment 19859
> 
> If it makes one of you smile it was worth the effort:tu


I love it. that is awesome.:r


----------



## hk3

Cigarin-Martin said:


> My new (temp) humidor, remember from little seeds do big humidors grow!
> (hopefully!)
> View attachment 19857
> 
> 
> Check the fine detail of the grain
> View attachment 19858
> 
> 
> Keeps perfect 70-70
> View attachment 19859
> 
> If it makes one of you smile it was worth the effort:tu


You should try to bump those down to 65%. :bn


----------



## Mr Flibble

Here's my little wine cooler.


----------



## taltos

Footbag said:


> :r Great humi Cigarin-Martin. You won't find craftsmanship like that in NYC. Nice veneer work and I love the perfectly flush gauges. I'd give you RG, but I'm all used up.


I got him.:tu


----------



## Igor

Just finished seasoning this beauty.


----------



## O-Danger

Igor said:


> Just finished seasoning this beauty.


 That is a very nice humi. I always like to see that piano gloss. And the Gold medal's aren't bad either:tu


----------



## dustinhayden

Igor said:


> Just finished seasoning this beauty.


That's freakin' sweet!


----------



## Darrell

Igor said:


> Just finished seasoning this beauty.


What year are those SW's?


----------



## Igor

Darrell said:


> What year are those SW's?


06'


----------



## Darrell

Igor said:


> 06'


I had an 03 yesterday, it was STELLAR.


----------



## Igor

Darrell said:


> I had an 03 yesterday, it was STELLAR.


I love those things. Their not too light and not too strong and the flavor is just great!


----------



## Wattsie

Just got my new one. Starting to fill up. Keeping it 70/70, and will probably make my old one a dry box until I need it.


----------



## O-Danger

Wattsie said:


> Just got my new one. Starting to fill up. Keeping it 70/70, and will probably make my old one a dry box until I need it.


Looks Good but get a Digital Hydro... Analog is just something to look at but very inaccuate, $20 now will save you down the road:hn

My :2


----------



## Wattsie

Already got one and calibrated. (The little adjuster knob is terrible, with no discernable "clicks".) You can see the top edge in the inside pic. I know it's spot on now so, waiting to see how accurate my old analog has been these past few months which I attempted to calibrate with salt and compare to my indoor/outdoor weather temp/hygro.


----------



## wattsd

Nice humi...I will post mine next week. Should be in tomorrow. I should probably get a digital hygro too, though I have been taking my smokes out about 5 hours ahead of scheduled smoking time. Not sure but its seems to make a difference. Maybe I am just getting snobby. Haha

be in vhaven this weekend, but maybe next week can get together for smoke or two


----------



## Ozz1113

Here are some thumbnails. I'm finding the Vino to be kind of a pain in the a$$. I can't get the RH up at all.
It looks cool though!

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino009kp8.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino015ew8.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino014ei1.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino011pa3.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino016oj2.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino013qa5.jpg

PS: How cool is that Oliva MBII in the last photo. I love that etching on the wrapper.


----------



## DonnieW

Sweet gear Ozz, seems like she's filling up nicely.


----------



## O-Danger

Ozz1113 said:


> Here are some thumbnails. I'm finding the Vino to be kind of a pain in the a$$. I can't get the RH up at all.
> It looks cool though!
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino009kp8.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino015ew8.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino014ei1.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino011pa3.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino016oj2.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino013qa5.jpg
> 
> PS: How cool is that Oliva MBII in the last photo. I love that etching on the wrapper.


Wow that looks awsome... May I ask who made your Vino Drawers. They look different than MtMouse (SP?)


----------



## Ozz1113

Yes, MTmouse. I had the front panel made a bit shorter so you can see whats hiding inside a little easier ;]


----------



## IndyRob

This is my first humidor. I bought it as a packaged deal through Thompson. It came with a bundle of really bad cigars they called "The Old Timer" or something like that. I still have one left because I refuse to smoke it.



Open it up and this is what you'll see first.



The two on the far right I just got last night. A friend of mine from up North brought them to me... Looking forward to trying one next weekend.

A closer look at those two. They will be my first ISOM sticks.



If you pull the top tray off, you'll see the rest of my meager stash:



As you can tell, I'm sure, I've taken a liking to the Cusano 18 paired maduro's. The 3rd bin are my yardgar's (quorum)


----------



## dkbmusic

Ozz, what are you using for humidification?

I have a Vino with 2 lbs of beads and MTMouse shelves and my humidity is good. I did spray the shelves with RO Water to get the moist, but after that it's been great.


----------



## King1of3

dkbmusic said:


> Ozz, what are you using for humidification?
> 
> I have a Vino with 2 lbs of beads and MTMouse shelves and my humidity is good. I did spray the shelves with RO Water to get the moist, but after that it's been great.


I did exactly the same. But I took out 1/2 pound of beads. Too much for mine. Holding at 65% now and always.

Did you plug the drain? Some guys say they do. Some say they don't. I am in So Cal desert on the edge and not very humid. Put a piece of tape over mine and everything is great. Made a little flap from milk carton and double taped it to back wall for condensation to lead into a bowl. Empty once in a while. Just my :2.


----------



## Bruzee

Ozz1113 said:


> Here are some thumbnails. I'm finding the Vino to be kind of a pain in the a$$. I can't get the RH up at all.
> It looks cool though!
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino009kp8.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino015ew8.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino014ei1.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino011pa3.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino016oj2.jpg
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vino013qa5.jpg
> 
> PS: How cool is that Oliva MBII in the last photo. I love that etching on the wrapper.


You need some beads. Hit Scott (Shilala) up for some of his beads!:tu


----------



## troutbreath

Igor said:


> Just finished seasoning this beauty.


Very nice!!


----------



## benjamin

just received a humi bomb from footbag last night...seasoning it as we speak, pics will be up later. goodbye tupperware :ss


----------



## Backsteper

IndyRob said:


> This is my first humidor. I bought it as a packaged deal through Thompson. It came with a bundle of really bad cigars they called "The Old Timer" or something like that. I still have one left because I refuse to smoke it.
> 
> Open it up and this is what you'll see first.
> 
> The two on the far right I just got last night. A friend of mine from up North brought them to me... Looking forward to trying one next weekend.
> 
> A closer look at those two. They will be my first ISOM sticks.
> 
> If you pull the top tray off, you'll see the rest of my meager stash:
> 
> As you can tell, I'm sure, I've taken a liking to the Cusano 18 paired maduro's. The 3rd bin are my yardgar's (quorum)


Rob, What are you using for humidification? :tu


----------



## Hexnut-cl

Here slopey slopey slopey...

Newest addition. Need to fill it though.


----------



## K Baz

Indy what is with the cuban seal sticker on the left hand side of this picture (in the singles tray)? Where did you get it.


----------



## zamco17

My Vinotemp



http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=iphone033kz2.jpg


----------



## IndyRob

K Baz said:


> Indy what is with the cuban seal sticker on the left hand side of this picture (in the singles tray)? Where did you get it.


It came with the two Cohiba's


----------



## Darrell

IndyRob said:


> It came with the two Cohiba's


It comes with the sticks that come in 3 or 5 packs.


----------



## IndyRob

Darrell said:


> It comes with the sticks that come in 3 or 5 packs.


Yeah, it was a 5er but I only got the two. The box doesn't really sit well in the humidor so I put it elsewhere.


----------



## wattsd

You guys have some SICK setups...You can probably stop buying cigars and start smoking!! Seriously great collections here. Amazing


----------



## Backsteper

OK, So here is what I have so far.

All the boxes have singles or what not, except for the box of Taboo Twists:ss


----------



## Sting Ray

newcigarz said:


> Holy Sh*t! I wish My Connoisseur looked like that! :ss


That's a nice humi, where do you get it if you don't mind? Is it cooled?

Beautiful piece!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

IndyRob said:


> Yeah, it was a 5er but I only got the two. The box doesn't really sit well in the humidor so I put it elsewhere.


Just out of curiosity, was it a glass top box?


----------



## weak_link

Supposedly they only made 600 of these and of course the one I get has the frosted glass logo mounted backwards. Since this was payment for some work I did I can't take it back but I still think it looks nice enough I'm keeping it.


----------



## IndyRob

JerseyStepUp said:


> Just out of curiosity, was it a glass top box?


No, but I would have no idea if it were a fake or not and if this should go elsewhere, my apologies.


----------



## K Baz

Were the stickers ever attached to the box?


----------



## IndyRob

K Baz said:


> Were the stickers ever attached to the box?


Don't think so - I just got the 2 from the box. If they are fake at least I didn't pay for them!


----------



## Footbag

weak_link said:


> Supposedly they only made 600 of these and of course the one I get has the frosted glass logo mounted backwards. Since this was payment for some work I did I can't take it back but I still think it looks nice enough I'm keeping it.


 Can you remove the glass and flip it? If you cannot, a glass store probably could.


----------



## JonW

Here is my humi.
































These were taken two weeks ago, so I have more room now.


----------



## Hexnut-cl

JonW said:


> Here is my humi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken two weeks ago, so I have more room now.


Nice box!


----------



## weak_link

Footbag said:


> Can you remove the glass and flip it? If you cannot, a glass store probably could.


It's blocked in from the inside of the door with wood & finishing nails and I'm afraid to mess it up. I suppose if one was careful and re cut some wood to use as blocks it could be done but I'm going to try and not let it bug me. The darn thing is already full anyway so I'm trying to use that as motivation not to mess with it. :r


----------



## Footbag

weak_link said:


> It's blocked in from the inside of the door with wood & finishing nails and I'm afraid to mess it up. I suppose if one was careful and re cut some wood to use as blocks it could be done but I'm going to try and not let it bug me. The darn thing is already full anyway so I'm trying to use that as motivation not to mess with it. :r


At least its the right way when the door is open!:r


----------



## weak_link

Footbag said:


> At least its the right way when the door is open!:r


Yep, incentive to smoke more. :cb


----------



## Ozz1113

dkbmusic said:


> Ozz, what are you using for humidification?
> 
> I have a Vino with 2 lbs of beads and MTMouse shelves and my humidity is good. I did spray the shelves with RO Water to get the moist, but after that it's been great.


I'm using a Hydra electric humidifier.
What is RO water?



> Did you plug the drain? Some guys say they do. Some say they don't. I am in So Cal desert on the edge and not very humid. Put a piece of tape over mine and everything is great. Made a little flap from milk carton and double taped it to back wall for condensation to lead into a bowl. Empty once in a while. Just my :2.


You're saying you think humidity leaks from the drain?

Being that it's hot out, my house can be at 85 degrees during the day. Too hot for the Vino. I am finding that with the Vino at 66, the fan rus a lot. All the time actually and the RH gets stuck low. The Hydra is forced to run all the time and drys out quickly.

Thanks guys


----------



## -MG-

First of all, let me just state that I hate you all.... you and your slope! 

4/22/08:



7/25/08:










And a box of 5 Vegas A's in the mail....

Huge thanks to Scott (Shilala) for the vino help!!


----------



## awsmith4

-MG- said:


> First of all, let me just state that I hate you all.... you and your slope!


:r:r

Slip Slidin Away I see:tu


----------



## cle_smoker

Here's my meager collection. Pales in comparison to some here, but I have a tendency to smoke them as soon as I get them. I do have a little stash that has been aging for a while though. :ss


----------



## stirwood

Mine..How do you post full size pics?


----------



## Av8tor152d

There it is !


----------



## Guntizzle

how are those Man-o-war's? ive been waiting to hear something about them as they caught my interest a while back but i never dove into a stick


----------



## Kneo

Here is mine. It is empty now My wife bought me the humi and 6 sticks a month ago and I just finished the last one tonight. I am hoping to go pick up some more tomorrow.


----------



## Darrell

Kneo said:


> Here is mine. It is empty now My wife bought me the humi and 6 sticks a month ago and I just finished the last one tonight. I am hoping to go pick up some more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 8785
> 
> 
> View attachment 8786
> 
> 
> View attachment 8787


Savoy, nice choice! :tu


----------



## Kneo

maccarlo said:


> WoW I wish I could be like you all with all these great sticks... man oh man...Droolllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!:al


 Thank you. I love it. However, I need to pick up a digital hygrometer. The one that came with it does not work.


----------



## troutbreath

-MG- said:


> First of all, let me just state that I hate you all.... you and your slope!
> 
> 4/22/08:
> 
> 7/25/08:
> 
> And a box of 5 Vegas A's in the mail....
> 
> Huge thanks to Scott (Shilala) for the vino help!!


GREAT post! :r (and quite a collection!)


----------



## Wattsie

cle_smoker said:


> Here's my meager collection. Pales in comparison to some here, but I have a tendency to smoke them as soon as I get them. I do have a little stash that has been aging for a while though. :ss


. Seriously, whattindahell are those trumpets with the CAO in the middle?! Refines pyramid.


----------



## cle_smoker

Wattsie said:


> . Seriously, whattindahell are those trumpets with the CAO in the middle?! Refines pyramid.


They were part of the CAO Britalia gift box. It was a cross between the Brazilia and Italia. Haven't smoked one of the trumpet shaped ones yet, but I did have one of the others in the set and it was pretty tasty.


----------



## cle_smoker

Guntizzle said:


> how are those Man-o-war's? ive been waiting to hear something about them as they caught my interest a while back but i never dove into a stick


I got those earlier this week and they are still resting. After a week or so I will try one and post a review. I will say that they look and smell pretty nice.


----------



## King1of3

Ozz1113 said:


> I'm using a Hydra electric humidifier.
> What is RO water?
> 
> You're saying you think humidity leaks from the drain?
> 
> Being that it's hot out, my house can be at 85 degrees during the day. Too hot for the Vino. I am finding that with the Vino at 66, the fan rus a lot. All the time actually and the RH gets stuck low. The Hydra is forced to run all the time and drys out quickly.
> 
> Thanks guys


Yes. I taped off my plug because I read in the sticky that humidity can leak there. Some it doesn't. Also, get beads instead of Hydra. A pound and a half to two should keep rh where you want it. Try heartfelt or shilala. Both are on this board. The beads will let you lose the hydra and keep things steady. Not sure what to do about the vino fan running a lot. Mine is on 61 degrees which holds the inside around 68 degrees (yes the vino is off calibration). But I trust the two digital hygrometers I have in it. They are spot on. My house never gets over 82 degrees. But vinotemp doesn't run that often.
Hope it helps. Keep us posted.


----------



## JohnnyKay5

One of Three

Top o' da Humi

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=510&i=p7260144aa2.jpg

The Better half of the Humi

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=510&i=p7260145in6.jpg

Coolador's first look

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=78&i=p7260146kj4.jpg

Beautiful un-touched boxes
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=403&i=p7260153ob9.jpg

Now, THE SMOKES

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=403&i=p7260155uj4.jpg


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=403&i=p7260157xh9.jpg


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Two of three


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=300&i=p7260158cm0.jpg


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=300&i=p7260159fm5.jpg


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=530&i=p7260160xu1.jpg


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=140&i=p7260161ld9.jpg


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=140&i=p7260162zs2.jpg

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=140&i=p7260164if9.jpg


----------



## JohnnyKay5

three of three


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=329&i=p7260163ic7.jpg

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=178&i=p7260166sq3.jpg


----------



## freakygar

I just love to see a well armed soldier!!

Enjoy.


----------



## JohnnyKay5

ahc4353 said:


> I just love to see a well armed soldier!!
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks to the Cigars for Troops Team Tallil is locked in! the Coolador is crying. If any soldiers need something ask! Stefn im waiting for your box to return to get it out to you!


----------



## leasingthisspace

Well this is my ammocanidor. 
[/ATTACH]
It does the job.


----------



## awsmith4

leasingthisspace said:


> Well this is my ammocanidor.
> [/ATTACH]
> It does the job.


I like it :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

some mighty fine davidoffs you got there johnny! :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

These are pics of my humi back in early June. not as organized right now as I have it stuffed with cigars while I wait for my cooler to be ready.


----------



## hk3

This thread is great to come back to and see everyones treats. Bad thing is, it only makes the urge to buy more even worse. 

Nice collection everyones got going on! Keep the great pictures coming! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Jay Hemingway said:


> some mighty fine davidoffs you got there johnny! :tu


Thanks Jay I had some help!


----------



## webjunkie

ronhoffman2 said:


> These are pics of my humi back in early June. not as organized right now as I have it stuffed with cigars while I wait for my cooler to be ready.


Great looking humi! Are you sure you want to keep the Acids in there? I had a small travel humi that I kept some Acids in and it still smells like kuba kuba even though it hasn't been used in at least a year.


----------



## Mark-60

My humble start...

It's a bit bigger now, but still growing.





-Mark.:cb


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Mark-60 said:


> My humble start...
> 
> It's a bit bigger now, but still growing.
> 
> -Mark.:cb


we all start some where


----------



## ZedR2




----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Thanks Jay I had some help!


:tu:ss


----------



## 1977topps

[No message]


----------



## clampdown

ronhoffman2 said:


> These are pics of my humi back in early June. not as organized right now as I have it stuffed with cigars while I wait for my cooler to be ready.


You might want to rethink storing your Acids with the other cigars. :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

webjunkie said:


> Great looking humi! Are you sure you want to keep the Acids in there? I had a small travel humi that I kept some Acids in and it still smells like kuba kuba even though it hasn't been used in at least a year.


Acids have been in there for over 2 years and I have never tasted them on any other cigar.


----------



## webjunkie

ronhoffman2 said:


> Acids have been in there for over 2 years and I have never tasted them on any other cigar.


Fair enough, if it's not a problem it's not a problem.


----------



## JerseyStepUp

:sl


ronhoffman2 said:


> Acids have been in there for over 2 years and I have never tasted them on any other cigar.


----------



## kylej1

Currently working on the shelving for my Vinotemp, which should all be done next week, will snag a picture then. Then the fun part of filling it up occurs .


----------



## ronhoffman2

JerseyStepUp said:


> :sl


:ss


----------



## macms

Just purchased this and I need to arrange, add, sort, fuss and play, but now I understand why others enjoy these. This will ultimately be a "singles" storage humi.


----------



## atariman

and away we go.......



















bottom level









top level









I cracked open the Humi Care, & replaced their stuff with heartfelt beads.


----------



## shvictor

macms said:


> Just purchased this and I need to arrange, add, sort, fuss and play, but now I understand why others enjoy these. This will ultimately be a "singles" storage humi.


Where did you get those trays Fred? Sooner or later I'm going to get some of those..


----------



## macms

shvictor said:


> Where did you get those trays Fred? Sooner or later I'm going to get some of those..


The 5 large ones came from *CheapHumidors*. I submitted an offer and got them for $8 each. The 3 small ones from an old box of cigars and I can't remember what they were.


----------



## JohnnyKay5

nice vino fred, i will get me one some day!


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Very nice stash, whens the herf?


----------



## bigdog20

ronhoffman2 said:


> These are pics of my humi back in early June. not as organized right now as I have it stuffed with cigars while I wait for my cooler to be ready.


do you have any problems with those middle shelf acids mixing in with your non infused cigars?

i like acids as well and am about to get a couple boxes


----------



## wattsd

Ok, here it is, its not quite as nice as some ive seen but so far, it suits me fine. At least thats what my fiance says.  Sorry for the price on the cristo...not pretty, but kinda cheap. I am only using a small jar of xicar crystals and the "thing" on the bottom shelf to the right (which came with the humi and I don't know if it is just wrapped florist foam or something else). Enough you think? I "should" get more of those crystal things, the ones cigar shaped ones, but nobody around here sells them, and I haven't really looked online (though they are probably on the devil site.)

View attachment 20247


View attachment 20248


View attachment 20249


----------



## Wattsie

Looks good and your selection is better than mine at the moment. Glad I'm coming down!


----------



## akabilly

Alrighty then...heres my VinoTemp.













As you can see I'm partial to Illusiones...

The trays were purchased from Mtmouse, they are fantastic. I added the 2 Xikar Hygrometers. I'm using Shilala 65% beads.

I couldn't be happier with this set up.

Cheers :ss


----------



## 1977topps

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Very nice stash, whens the herf?


Anytime! I'm always up for a smoke!


----------



## BamBam

atariman said:


> and away we go.......


That is a beautiful Humi Bro :tu


----------



## dustinhayden

atariman said:


> and away we go.......


I have the same humi and I love it!


----------



## Stefan8708

new and improved










and a lovely camacho box im keeping for a friend.


----------



## mugwump

The fridgador arrived on Monday and I've been fiddling with it ever since. I'm introducing the boxes a few at a time as they've been stored in various states of abuse and I want to give them time to slowly adjust. They're sucking plenty of moisture out of the little pink sponge but hopefully things will level off soon. You guys sure are putting me to shame and I see that I'll have to do some serious shopping once this thing is solid.

The one bottom row of wine bottles is a nod to the wife. She didn't even bat an eye when this thing appeared on the front porch and has no problem with it sitting in the dining room next to the bar since it's a "wine" cooler. I'm just temporarily putting some cigars in it to fill up the space -- no, really.


----------



## pro2625

Wht kind of wine cooler is that?


----------



## mugwump

pro2625 said:


> Wht kind of wine cooler is that?


It's an EdgeStar 28 bottle. The big "EdgeStar" logo is fortunately just a series of stickers so they came off immediately upon arrival. I like a nice clean look.


----------



## groogs

Lookin good. I am sure the wine will be removed in no time to make room for more cigars.


----------



## troutbreath

Looks great, mugwump.


----------



## airmikey

mugwump said:


> The fridgador arrived on Monday and I've been fiddling with it ever since. I'm introducing the boxes a few at a time as they've been stored in various states of abuse and I want to give them time to slowly adjust. They're sucking plenty of moisture out of the little pink sponge but hopefully things will level off soon. You guys sure are putting me to shame and I see that I'll have to do some serious shopping once this thing is solid.
> 
> The one bottom row of wine bottles is a nod to the wife. She didn't even bat an eye when this thing appeared on the front porch and has no problem with it sitting in the dining room next to the bar since it's a "wine" cooler. I'm just temporarily putting some cigars in it to fill up the space -- no, really.


lol....sweet as hell


----------



## andy_mccabe501

akabilly said:


> Alrighty then...heres my VinoTemp.
> 
> As you can see I'm partial to Illusiones...
> 
> The trays were purchased from Mtmouse, they are fantastic. I added the 2 Xikar Hygrometers. I'm using Shilala 65% beads.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this set up.
> 
> Cheers :ss


wow, that looks amazing, so organised!

thanks for sharing that,

*still drooling*

andy


----------



## Darrell

petewho said:


> Here's my Pelicanador! An old Pelican 1200 case with most of the foam removed (I don't carry this around with me), a drymistat tube, and stuffed full of stogies. Small, simple, and suits me fine until I progress down the slope a little further :tu
> 
> Note: the sticker is THOMSON, and NOT Thompson. Thomson makes bicycle components, as do the other two sticker names. I was a bike junkie in a former life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and inside


That's lame, tomorrow I will be calling you and we will be rectifying this situation.


----------



## crazyhorse67

here's mine as of today, theres a fourth one you cant see, unfortunately my wife (thats right, im blaming her cuz its true) is making me get rid of two of them. (but ill still have the two with the good stuff).


i came up with the idea of these vino shelves that double as boxes and had mtmouse make them to my specs, i like the one inch deep ones (albeit alot more expensive than just doing a two inch box) to display my homerun smokes that are aging as we speak. its 64 degrees without them being turned on because it was winter here as of photo, 71% with 65% beads! what the hell, oh yeah, just watered, balance comin...


----------



## crazyhorse67

the fourth vino is camera shy for some reason:ss


----------



## SaltFlyTyer

Hey everyone.. I finally out grew my old crappy humidor. It never held RH and didnt have enough room...

I picked this one up from famous for 169+free shipping.. 
I have to find some more beads for this one.. Im going to buy the bags and put em in the black containers in the top.. 
..kris..


----------



## DonnieW

crazyhorse67 said:


> here's mine as of today, theres a fourth one you cant see, unfortunately my wife (thats right, im blaming her cuz its true) is making me get rid of two of them. (but ill still have the two with the good stuff).
> 
> i came up with the idea of these vino shelves that double as boxes and had mtmouse make them to my specs, i like the one inch deep ones (albeit alot more expensive than just doing a two inch box) to display my homerun smokes that are aging as we speak. its 64 degrees without them being turned on because it was winter here as of photo, 71% with 65% beads! what the hell, oh yeah, just watered, balance comin...


You're treading dangerously close to Aristocrat territory.


----------



## Addiction

He is not close to Aristocrat territory, he has far more cigars than an Aristocrat can hold lol.


----------



## aracos

Picked up this Antietam on Friday off Craigslist for $130... 
I think it's a little overkill for my 30 or so sticks, but leaves me plenty of room for possible additions in the future.... :ss
Now to get an Oassis for it... :tu


----------



## DonnieW

aracos said:


> Picked up this Antietam on Friday off Craigslist for $130...
> I think it's a little overkill for my 30 or so sticks, but leaves me plenty of room for possible additions in the future.... :ss
> Now to get an Oassis for it... :tu


NICE SCORE!!!:tu


----------



## DonnieW

Addiction said:


> He is not close to Aristocrat territory, he has far more cigars than an Aristocrat can hold lol.


Sorry... ARISTOCRATSSSSSSS :r


----------



## petewho

*new humi gifted to me by Darrell!*

Check it out! Darrell gave me this sweet humi yesterday. It's sitting home seasoning right now and I'll post a pic of it full next week.
-Pete


----------



## dwhitacre

*Re: new humi gifted to me by Darrell!*



petewho said:


> Check it out! Darrell gave me this sweet humi yesterday. It's sitting home seasoning right now and I'll post a pic of it full next week.
> -Pete


Mean Darrell is becoming sweet in his old age!!!:r


----------



## crazyhorse67

DonnieW said:


> Sorry... ARISTOCRATSSSSSSS :r


the agreement is that i climb back up the slope a little for now and chill with the purchases until we buy a house and then she will let me turn a closet into a walk-in. well worth the sacrifice to me, i already have it drawn out, can't wait.


----------



## DPD6030

Here is a few pictures of my Thompson Humi with contents.
View attachment 20353


View attachment 20354


View attachment 20355


----------



## Shark*Daytona

I'm very new to the cigar experience, and loving every minute of it. As you can see I ran out of room real quick. I ordered a 100 count Humi today.









This place looks like fun.


----------



## DonnieW

crazyhorse67 said:


> the agreement is that i climb back up the slope a little for now and chill with the purchases until we buy a house and then she will let me turn a closet into a walk-in. well worth the sacrifice to me, i already have it drawn out, can't wait.


Closet? Where is she going to put all the pants she wears?


----------



## kylej1

Updated pic. All the shelving will be done tomorrow, I can remove the humidors, I'm finishing the last sanding on all 3 of the other shelves.


----------



## crazyhorse67

DonnieW said:


> Closet? Where is she going to put all the pants she wears?


brutal, but a good one:tu, let me expand a little, the "agreement" also includes the selling of and less spending on purses, its a two way street. I came out on top with the walk in. Hopefully she doesn't spring a purse closet on me.


----------



## MCM

I am awaiting delivery on 2 lbs of 60% beads, spanish cedar for shelves and a hygrometer. Also will be placing an order with mtmouse in the next day or so for a shelf, maybe two, and have contacted chippewastud to buy some of his extra oust fans. And I'm sure this goes without saying but I need to fill this bad boy up! :tu


----------



## Poriggity

You have a Pm bro! :tu:ss



aracos said:


> Picked up this Antietam on Friday off Craigslist for $130...
> I think it's a little overkill for my 30 or so sticks, but leaves me plenty of room for possible additions in the future.... :ss
> Now to get an Oassis for it... :tu


----------



## aracos

Poriggity said:


> You have a Pm bro! :tu:ss


Answered Sir... 
Greatly Appreciated... :ss


----------



## turbominnow

Ok so I am a newbe. I got this humi has a grad present years ago. Top shelf holds a few sticks and the bottom is poker stuff.

Before:









after an order from TC. I really need to order a real humi or a vinotemp










I ordered a taboo sampler after this photo.


----------



## kayaker

Here's my humi.

Wish it had more in it.

Wish I needed a bigger one too.:dr


----------



## rsamos

kayaker said:


> Here's my humi.
> 
> Wish it had more in it.
> 
> Wish I needed a bigger one too.:dr


May not have the quantity you'd like, but there sure are some nice sticks in there. :tu:


----------



## Lorglath

DonnieW said:


> NICE SCORE!!!:tu


Amazing score!:tu


----------



## kayaker

rsamos said:


> May not have the quantity you'd like, but there sure are some nice sticks in there. :tu:


Thanks,

Went to Cuba for a friend's wedding. Funny thing is, I know SFA about decent NC cigars. Hoping to learn more during some trades.


----------



## atariman

it has been a couple weeks and I thought my 
fav thread could use a bump.....we need some new pics


----------



## calstogy

atariman said:


> it has been a couple weeks and I thought my
> fav thread could use a bump.....we need some new pics


Here is photo of the first humidor I made. It is actually an old walnut box my Father made and I lined it with Spanish Cedar, and some 50/50 in a crucible of florist foam. Holds steady at 70% via a digital hygrometer I calibrated with salt/water/double baggy.

Since then, I've built another humidor from scratch and bought three of the Chinese imports units. I'm an amateur woodworker and intend to keep building until I have one desktop unit and one end table unit that I like.


----------



## gwc4sc

calstogy said:


> Here is photo of the first humidor I made. It is actually an old walnut box my Father made and I lined it with Spanish Cedar, and some 50/50 in a crucible of florist foam. Holds steady at 70% via a digital hygrometer I calibrated with salt/water/double baggy.
> 
> Since then, I've built another humidor from scratch and bought three of the Chinese imports units. I'm an amateur woodworker and intend to keep building until I have one desktop unit and one end table unit that I like.


Nice lookin box. I like the simple things in life.:tu


----------



## blckthree

Here's my humidor, one of the Diamond Crown Gift sets, one of the last of the Reed & Bartons. Can't see much of the humidor, but all you really want to see are the sticks anyway!










Yes, I like Partagas and Arturo Fuente! :ss

Mike


----------



## groogs

blckthree said:


> Here's my humidor, one of the Diamond Crown Gift sets, one of the last of the Reed & Bartons. Can't see much of the humidor, but all you really want to see are the sticks anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like Partagas and Arturo Fuente! :ss
> 
> Mike


That is a nice lookin collection.


----------



## stfoley

Right now I am down to one humi and one jar due to the two humis being seasoned (the glass one just had some mods done to it), and generally buying humis faster than I can fill them.




























..and the jar...this one usually sits on my desktop.


----------



## Joe

This is a 200 bottle wine cooler from france that i lined with S cedar came out great .


----------



## Rev2010

stfoley said:


>


Dude, that glass top humi is gorgeous! I'm jealous :dr

Rev.


----------



## ronhoffman2

after re-organizing my stash, i took some updated pics. here they are:

bottom of humi


middle shelf of humi


top shelf of humi


cooler


----------



## Jimbo14

I see everyone seems to keep the cigars in their plastic wrappers or alloy containers. I would have thought it would have been better in terms of humidity to removed them from the wrappers?


----------



## Wolfgang8810

That cooler is aWESOME~!!!!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Jimbo14 said:


> I see everyone seems to keep the cigars in their plastic wrappers or alloy containers. I would have thought it would have been better in terms of humidity to removed them from the wrappers?


the cello is permeable so the cigar still gets the humidity. i keep it on b/c it protects the cigars when handling them, moving them, etc. They don't age as well or as quick in the cello, but that's ok for me.


----------



## Jimbo14

Fair enough - cheers!


----------



## stfoley

Rev2010 said:


> Dude, that glass top humi is gorgeous! I'm jealous :dr
> 
> Rev.


Thanks! It was the looks that bought me on it too.

Pity it's such a PITA...I fixed the buggy hygro mounting, so it reads right now....and I need to remake all the lid seals next, although it does work using nearly twice the normally required hydration.

That's the reason it's not holding anything...I want to make sure it's rock stable before I do....and until the seal job, it's only going to hold cheap smokes until the seals are done.


----------



## beamish

akabilly said:


> Alrighty then...heres my VinoTemp.
> 
> As you can see I'm partial to Illusiones...
> 
> The trays were purchased from Mtmouse, they are fantastic. I added the 2 Xikar Hygrometers. I'm using Shilala 65% beads.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this set up.
> 
> Cheers :ss


WOW!!!!!!!!!! that sure is purdy.........


----------



## stfoley

stfoley said:


> Thanks! It was the looks that bought me on it too.
> 
> Pity it's such a PITA...I fixed the buggy hygro mounting, so it reads right now....and I need to remake all the lid seals next, although it does work using nearly twice the normally required hydration.
> 
> That's the reason it's not holding anything...I want to make sure it's rock stable before I do....and until the seal job, it's only going to hold cheap smokes until the seals are done.


Well, it looks like the wood is special order, so I tried something on my own...cedar splinting the joint gaps...so far it seems to have made worlds of improvement...if it holds 70% by Tuesday, it's ready for loading! 

And if anyone hasn't noticed...I'm a huge fan of those "little havana" hygros...so far all of them have been off by the same number (+4%), so I don't even have to keep track of how far any of them are off


----------



## DPD6030

Just got my vino and transferred my sticks and boxes into it.

View attachment 20861


View attachment 20862


----------



## hk3

DPD6030 said:


> Just got my vino and transferred my sticks and boxes into it.
> 
> View attachment 20861
> 
> 
> View attachment 20862


Lookin good! :tu It's all downhill from here.


----------



## Cozy

I'm just over 1 1/2 years down the slope and here I am

http://picasaweb.google.com/coseyone/Humidor#

Not sure how to post those big pics so here is my album


----------



## Darrell

Cozy said:


> I'm just over 1 1/2 years down the slope and here I am
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/coseyone/Humidor#
> 
> Not sure how to post those big pics so here is my album


What kind of cabinet is that?


----------



## Cozy

Darrell said:


> What kind of cabinet is that?


Avallo DDD shorty with a accumonitor. DAMN I just love that thing. :tu


----------



## kwoody

Cozy said:


> I'm just over 1 1/2 years down the slope and here I am
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/coseyone/Humidor#
> 
> Not sure how to post those big pics so here is my album


Nice cabinet


----------



## Cozy

kwoody said:


> Nice cabinet


Thanks, thinking about upgrading to a larger cooled one. Running my A/C while no one is home for my sticks is killing me :hn


----------



## aich75013

My new Humi.


----------



## aich75013

More


----------



## Grumpy Dano

I don't know if this qualifies or not but...Ya got to start somewhere I guess......Economics 101 keeps it small for now but soon, I have big plans!!! :tu




























I know... I need Beads.....soon for sure!!


----------



## budkole

Here is my hole n the wall humi.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

oooohhh me like, me like!!! :tu


----------



## jkorp

budkole said:


> Here is my hole n the wall humi.


Giggity Giggity! That is very very nice. :tu:tu


----------



## Rev2010

Dang budkole!! I'm getting me a plane ticket and coming to stay over your house!  Niiiice. I have one of those RP The Edge in my humi to which I shall try for the first time soon. I love the sheen of the wrapper.



Rev.


----------



## budkole

Rev2010 said:


> Dang budkole!! I'm getting me a plane ticket and coming to stay over your house!  Niiiice. I have one of those RP The Edge in my humi to which I shall try for the first time soon. I love the sheen of the wrapper.
> 
> Rev.


Well come on down! Make sure you pick up a few more of the guys and well have an old fashioned smokeout.

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## budkole

Boss Hogg said:


> My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....
> 
> Here is the inside,
> 
> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


Sweeeet!:dr


----------



## Joe_13

budkole said:


> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife:dr


It's like heaven!:dr


----------



## poker

heres mine :


----------



## awsmith4

poker said:


> heres mine :


:r

You must have big money I just have store brand


----------



## budkole

awsmith4 said:


> :r
> 
> You must have big money I just have store brand


lol:r


----------



## Darrell

This is my little desktop, my Vino is posted already.

Top shelf:










Bottom shelf:


----------



## doubledown

I've finally got a Vinotemp up and running:










I picked up the shelves and drawer from fellow member Mtmouse (thanks again!). The drawer has some random single sticks and cheap smokes. Some of the boxes are empty and just there to take up space, others have more singles in there.

Right now I've got beads, a Hydra, and some Oust fans, not sure if I'll ditch the beads or Hydra or keep both. That's just a temporary spot for it, trying to decide on a better spot so its not right near (or as near) the heat vent come winter.


----------



## icurrie

My tiny collection, but it is a start down the slope. 1 20ct Cuba Libre Humi, 1 30-50ct Humi, and the ammoador holds about 30-40. I think if this continues I will have to get a cooler.:ss


----------



## rizzle

poker said:


> heres mine :


Something tells me that this couldn't be further from the truth.
:r


----------



## dwhitacre

Boss Hogg said:


> My wife and I thought that our hall closet wasn't being put to good use, so....
> 
> It was a fun little project .... God Bless the Wife :ss


Very extraordinary sir!!!

BTW - I have that Cuban Cigar 5 Cents Sign:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

icurrie said:


> My tiny collection, but it is a start down the slope. 1 20ct Cuba Libre Humi, 1 30-50ct Humi, and the ammoador holds about 30-40. I think if this continues I will have to get a cooler.:ss
> View attachment 9466
> View attachment 9467
> View attachment 9468


what are those ones that are in tubes and say "Las Vegas" on 'em?


----------



## icurrie

ronhoffman2 said:


> what are those ones that are in tubes and say "Las Vegas" on 'em?


They are a cigar from cigarbox.com. They are from the Litto Gomez factory (La Flor Dominicana). From Litto Gomez:
"The Las Vegas cigar is made in our factory.
The filler is a blend of tobacco grown in our farm and nicaraguan leafs,the binder is 
Dominican and the wrapper is from connecticut.
The LV cigars were blended to be medium bodied."


----------



## islandak

Here's the new one acquired in trade. She's already brimming full. I better get to smoking. :ss

I know... too many beads. But it's crazy wet here. <--- See location. Maybe if I dry the box out some. It seems to have a great seal on it.


----------



## Akicita

[No message]


----------



## TheRealJason

Alright, I just got into this, but I found a Humi I liked, and ordered it. It is seasoning now, and I've got my beads just waiting for their new home.

Also included a picture of my lowly stash. Small today, but some day it will grow!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

Top shelf of my desktop.... yea you can be jealous i don't mind :ss


----------



## BroNeilson

islandak said:


> Here's the new one acquired in trade. She's already brimming full. I better get to smoking. :ss
> 
> I know... too many beads. But it's crazy wet here. <--- See location. Maybe if I dry the box out some. It seems to have a great seal on it.


Nice humi.. it looks familiar :ss. And omg didn't take you long to fill that up lol and those are some good stogies you got in there.


----------



## Snake Hips

Darrell said:


> This is my little desktop, my Vino is posted already.
> 
> Top shelf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom shelf:


I've got the exact same humidor...little? Geeze, sombody's got high standards :r


----------



## Snake Hips

Well, it's been months since I've posted a pic of my humidor. Then, it was pitiful - a little desktop with like 30 cigars in it. Well look at what you've done, you bastards:

Top shelf:









Main cargo area:









I hope nobody tells me I have a Cohibo :r


----------



## Scott W.

here's mine


----------



## Darrell

Snake Hips said:


> I hope nobody tells me I have a Cohibo :r


Well Cohiba did not make a barber pole.


----------



## newcigarz

Darrell said:


> Well Cohiba did not make a barber pole.


Anniversary Barber Pole. :hn


----------



## Snake Hips

Darrell said:


> Well Cohiba did not make a barber pole.


I know :tu


----------



## TheTraveler

Here's my first humidor - a Craftsman's Bench 100ct "Highlander".


----------



## linty

TheTraveler said:


> Here's my first humidor - a Craftsman's Bench 100ct "Highlander".


hey what are those metal tube things? i'm guessing cigars but what kind? they look neat!


----------



## Snake Hips

linty said:


> hey what are those metal tube things? i'm guessing cigars but what kind? they look neat!


The tubos say they're Punch Royal Coronation Maduros. Guy knows what he likes, haha.


----------



## TheTraveler

linty said:


> hey what are those metal tube things? i'm guessing cigars but what kind? they look neat!


Punch Royal Coronation maduro - good stuff.


----------



## Jimbo14

I am new to this whole thing. Here are some pictures of my first humidor with my box of Montecristo #4's. I have almost finished the box and plan to go and fill the humidor up with:

A 25box of Bolivar Royal Coronas
A 25box of Montecristo #4's (again)
A 10box of RyJ Churchills


----------



## Jimbo14

I also have a Xikar cutter.


----------



## zmancbr

Darrell said:


> This is my little desktop, my Vino is posted already.
> 
> Top shelf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom shelf:


That looks familiar... :r

Glad to see she is getting some love from ya... I still have one I am tempted to bring up to work and set on my desk lol...


----------



## gtsetgo

taken not 5 minutes ago. i am in the middle of making my own humidor, so that is why the rp decades are in the seperate box. i just don't have the room. lol


----------



## blckthree

Nice assortment. 

Mike :ss


----------



## ucla695

Here are some pics of my 65 count which I use for storing NC singles:

*Pic of the outside*










*Here she is open*










*A close-up*










*With the top layers pulled out*


----------



## pearson

WWWWOOOOWW 

sorry let me pick my jaw up off of the floor. that is a NICE humi


----------



## Jimbo14

Mmmm those Opus X look expensive, exclusive and tasty!


----------



## BlackDog

ucla695 said:


> Here are some pics of my 65 count which I use for storing NC singles:
> 
> *With the top layers pulled out*


I'm sorry, but what did you say your address is? :r


----------



## BlackDog

Here's my humi, my first. I just filled it today. It's been holding 65% for several days now. I'm very pleased with the humidor, and am glad for all the great advise I've gotten here from you guys. :tu

*Here's the outside*









*The top level*









*And the lower level*


----------



## Jimbo14

Thats really really nice Black Dog, I really love the colour of the CAO Brazilia. How do they taste - strong?


----------



## ucla695

BlackDog said:


> I'm sorry, but what did you say your address is? :r


:r

I think I need yours too. :r


----------



## mugen910

Mike you have some really expensive taste!


----------



## zmancbr

BlackDog said:


> I'm sorry, but what did you say your address is? :r


Nice... I love me some naked opus... That is how I keep all mine too... :ss


----------



## ucla695

mugen910 said:


> Mike you have some really expensive taste!


Thanks Bao, but the few I smoke a week better count! :ss



zmancbr said:


> Nice... I love me some naked opus... That is how I keep all mine too... :ss


Yeah, they've been marinating in the humi for over 3 years and I wanted an easier way to keep an eye on them without having to worry about white furry stuff or humidity issues. Plus, feels more natural.  :r :ss


----------



## gwc4sc

ucla695 said:


> *With the top layers pulled out*


I have never liked a Bruin so much before

Great sticks you got there buddy. We might have to make a little wager on the game this year:tu


----------



## ucla695

gwc4sc said:


> I have never liked a Bruin so much before
> 
> Great sticks you got there buddy. We might have to make a little wager on the game this year:tu


Thanks! But I would need solid odds to put a wager on the Bruins! Especially against SC. :ss
We could always work out a trade. :gn :ss


----------



## Hyperbolik

I bought the 20 ct in July and the 150 ct in August. I smoking in July and collecting late August.



















I write on the glass with a dry erase marker to keep track of when I put the cigar in my humidors. I'm going to eventually move to a sticker system.









Top shelf. I know, I over paid for the AF. 









Bottom. The Astral was a bit higher than what I found on line as well (I don't know why I haven't taken off the price.









In my 20 ct.









I'm thinking of getting a coolador next. I'm running out of space.

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## chippewastud79

Hyperbolik said:


> .


Are those legit Cohibo's on the left and in the middle?


----------



## Darrell

chippewastud79 said:


> Are those legit Cohibo's on the left and in the middle?


Those are questionable. :r


----------



## Hyperbolik

One of them is for sure. I got two from my a b&m for $3.99 a pop. I doubt their authenticity as you guys do. I figured I'd give them a try for $3.99. How can you tell if they're fake?

warning: newb here


----------



## dayplanner

They look like non red-dot bundles from the DR.

Center looks to have a similar band design as the cubans, but the writing in script is throwing me off.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

the 2 on the left say "DOMINICAN REPUBLIC" on them.

one in the middle is iffy (being that it looks like only 2 boxes above cohiba,instead of 3 perfect boxes).

my :2.


----------



## floydpink

.and the one in the middle's band looks more off center than Bill O'Reilly


----------



## hk3

chippewastud79 said:


> Are those legit Cohibo's on the left and in the middle?





Darrell said:


> Those are questionable. :r





Hyperbolik said:


> One of them is for sure. I got two from my a b&m for $3.99 a pop. I doubt their authenticity as you guys do. I figured I'd give them a try for $3.99. How can you tell if they're fake?
> 
> warning: newb here





Jay Hemingway said:


> the 2 on the left say "DOMINICAN REPUBLIC" on them.
> 
> one in the middle is iffy (being that it looks like only 2 boxes above cohiba,instead of 3 perfect boxes).
> 
> my :2.


Awesome! These are the cohibas that were to be destroyed for using the Cuban Cohiba band even though they are clearly "Dominican"! These are the ones from the lawsuit, weren't they?

Anyone recall what I am talking about? http://www.lasvegasnow.com/global/story.asp?s=8663416


----------



## floydpink

These are also the ones constantly pushed in your face on the beach in the Dominican Republic and often come in a glass box.

I smoked a few in the Dominican Republic and wasn't that put off by the taste, although I was fairly drunk on rum and it was late at night.


----------



## Hyperbolik

I knew $4 for a Cohiba was too good to be true. :hn


----------



## Footbag

Haven't posted a pic in a while...



























Enjoy!


----------



## hk3

Footbag said:


> Haven't posted a pic in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


*HOLY COW look at all those Illusiones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## BlackDog

Footbag, that is amazing. I knew there were some folks here on CS with serious humidors. That is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Footbag

BlackDog said:


> Footbag, that is amazing. I knew there were some folks here on CS with serious humidors. That is the best I've ever seen.


Definitely not the nicest on here, but thanks! It was only a few months back that I was splitting my smokes between 4 different humidors. Now it's only one... Well, two... My wife and friends "stinky" smokes go in the desktop.:ss


----------



## INTREPER

Here's my little collection.
I started out with this little 20 count box that I received as a Xmas gift. Come to find out she came from Bed Bath and Beyond  She's been super reliable for me. She's going to the garage now :ss

I upgraded to this Thompson box and just switched everything over to it this AM :chk I love it!


----------



## Darrell

A cello wrapped Cohiba....


----------



## hk3

INTREPER said:


> Here's my little collection.
> I started out with this little 20 count box that I received as a Xmas gift. Come to find out she came from Bed Bath and Beyond  She's been super reliable for me. She's going to the garage now :ss
> 
> I upgraded to this Thompson box and just switched everything over to it this AM :chk I love it!


In your third picture, what's that Cohiba?  Edit: Damnit Darrell you beat me to it!


----------



## INTREPER

I know that would stir the pot a bit, haha. It was a gift from a friend who knows nothing of fine puros. I knew he was taken advantage of, but didn't have the heart to tell him.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

hk3 said:


> Awesome! These are the cohibas that were to be destroyed for using the Cuban Cohiba band even though they are clearly "Dominican"! These are the ones from the lawsuit, weren't they?
> 
> Anyone recall what I am talking about? http://www.lasvegasnow.com/global/story.asp?s=8663416


yupper, those be the ones! there's a small mom & pop up by my dr.s in east orange(northern NJ) that always has them in a small case on the front counter. when i heard they were in trouble and had to destroy all of them, i grabbed one for shites and giggles.
who knows, it may be a collectors item some day.


----------



## Footbag

INTREPER said:


> I know that would stir the pot a bit, haha. It was a gift from a friend who knows nothing of fine puros. I knew he was taken advantage of, but didn't have the heart to tell him.


Don't sweat the fake. Although I hid the one Cohibo I have before I shot the pics of my humidor. :tu


----------



## troutbreath

It's been a while since I contributed to this thread.



















The little desktop. This was my first. Now it only holds some Gurkha's I got on sale at JR.










This one stays in the closet. The contents seem to get a bit more age that way.



















This is the "go to" humi. A selection of favorites and things I am interested in trying. The mixing pot of the collection.










This slope is not slippery . . . it's deadly. My spine is broken and I am rolling uncontrollably down the slope.


----------



## Jimbo14

I love it Trout!


----------



## acarr

I only have about 65 cigars. The Fuente stuff is being aged and the others are fair game.


----------



## mrglass2626

Just upgraded from one of those 15ct black plastic traveldors to this - I am very happy! It appears to be holding steady at 70/70! Can't wait to smoke one of these after it's been in here a few weeks - see if I can taste the difference.

Humidor is this model:
http://www.premiumhumidors.com/shop/humidors/small-desktop-humidors/the-professional-light-burl.html

Shipping was ridiculously fast! Ordered Sunday night and had it Tuesday morning! Seasoned until 70/70 - Just filled with cigars now:



















Cigars:
25 x Monte Cristo #1s
1 x CAO MX2
1 x Monte Cristo White
1 x Heaven Honey Nut
1 x R & J Maduro Reserva
1 x Ashton Classic


----------



## rx2010

nice set up, you may not want to store the flavored types with your regular sticks, unless you want honey-nut montes


----------



## Darrell

rx2010 said:


> nice set up, you may not want to store the flavored types with your regular sticks, unless you want honey-nut montes


I know I sure do. :dr


----------



## mrglass2626

rx2010 said:


> nice set up, you may not want to store the flavored types with your regular sticks, unless you want honey-nut montes


It's cellophaned...that should stop it mingling shouldn't it?

Honey nut Monte's sounds good though!


----------



## JCK

mrglass2626 said:


> Just upgraded from one of those 15ct black plastic traveldors to this - I am very happy! It appears to be holding steady at 70/70! Can't wait to smoke one of these after it's been in here a few weeks - see if I can taste the difference.
> 
> Humidor is this model:
> http://www.premiumhumidors.com/shop/humidors/small-desktop-humidors/the-professional-light-burl.html
> 
> Shipping was ridiculously fast! Ordered Sunday night and had it Tuesday morning! Seasoned until 70/70 - Just filled with cigars now:
> 
> Cigars:
> *25 x Monte Cristo #1s*
> 1 x CAO MX2
> 1 x Monte Cristo White
> 1 x Heaven Honey Nut
> 1 x R & J Maduro Reserva
> 1 x Ashton Classic


Are those Monte #1s or Monte As? They look reallly big to be #1s. Look good nonetheless

:tu


----------



## JCK

mrglass2626 said:


> It's cellophaned...that should stop it mingling shouldn't it?
> 
> Honey nut Monte's sounds good though!


The aromatics will permeate your entire humidor cellophaned or not. If you dare to try. leave them in there for a few days, then open up the humi.. take a whiff.


----------



## mrglass2626

khubli said:


> Are those Monte #1s or Monte As? They look reallly big to be #1s. Look good nonetheless
> 
> :tu


They are 1s....can anyone hit me with a link to anyone who can check the serial numbers of boxes? Just want to be sure my Monte's are legit.


----------



## JCK

Here's a read that should get you started with identifying a few things.

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/counterfeit/


----------



## rx2010

mrglass2626 said:


> It's cellophaned...that should stop it mingling shouldn't it?
> 
> Honey nut Monte's sounds good though!


while it does sound tasty, no the cello won't stop the flavor from potentially transferring, at least not completely


----------



## reflex

Monte #1 Gauge: 42 Length: 6.44 inch 
Monte A Gauge: 47 Length: 9.17 inch 

Just measure them that will be the easiest way to tell.:tu


----------



## Mennald

here is a pic of my new desktop/aristocrat top humidor. Mr. Staebel finished it to match my cabinet.




This is in my "smoking" room in the basement. The wife calls this my tobacco corner.


----------



## blckthree

Nice smoking room. I miss basements... they don't have those in Oklahoma. 

Mike :ss


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Sweet room....I would love to see what's hiding in that gun cabinet, too!


----------



## O-Danger

:tpd:


newlifetaxidermy said:


> Sweet room....I would love to see what's hiding in that gun cabinet, too!


----------



## ucla695

Ah, man. I need a smoking room!! Very nice!! Nice pipe collection too!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

hey this looks like my old stash!!! man i got rid of alot of davidoffs!


----------



## Mennald

Thanks for all the nice comments. You guys are great!


----------



## rx2010

Mennald said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. You guys are great!


that's a killer set up man, when are you having me over? p:ss


----------



## BigKev77

blckthree said:


> Nice smoking room. I miss basements... they don't have those in Oklahoma.
> 
> Mike :ss


Tell the wife you need to build a safe-room and secretly design it into a smoking room. You could herf during the tornado warnings.


----------



## raralith

While not as great as many of the absolutely beautiful and amazing pictures from before, this is where I am at. I've got a 35 count with my first box purchase (Hemingway Signature) and some Fuente's I could fit in the side, and a 20 count with random cigars that I've started to give away to coworks. As jam packed as it is, I've got about 30 more cigars coming :hn

Oh, I just seasoned the humidor and took 30 minutes to sort, rebag, and organize everything so the hygrometers numbers are due to sitting on my table. It's at a comportable 65-68 rh now.


----------



## bigswol2

Wow this is a slippery slope. Here's some more of my junk.


----------



## Jimbo14

Haha thats not junk!!!


----------



## montecristo#2

Mennald said:


> here is a pic of my new desktop/aristocrat top humidor. Mr. Staebel finished it to match my cabinet.


That humidor is beautiful.

Is it this one with the glass top?

www.aristocrathumidors.com/figmahog.htm


----------



## Thetpi825

Why does the wine cooler in the Bottom left have wine in it? 


bigswol2 said:


> Wow this is a slippery slope. Here's some more of my junk.


----------



## ucla695

Thetpi825 said:


> Why does the wine cooler in the Bottom left have wine in it?


LOL! Yeah, what's up with that? :r


----------



## Mennald

montecristo#2 said:


> That humidor is beautiful.
> 
> Is it this one with the glass top?
> 
> www.aristocrathumidors.com/figmahog.htm


Yep, that's the one. But I asked for the side handles and lock to be deleted. Didn't really need the table either.

It's a great humidor. Humidity stays perfect, there's a pound of 65% beads and the Oasis. It holds a lot of cigars, there are three boxes just on that top shelf along with several singles with plenty room to add more. Comes with several dividers, so you can arrange the interior any way you like. It looks good.

Can you tell I really like it?


----------



## montecristo#2

Mennald said:


> Yep, that's the one. But I asked for the side handles and lock to be deleted. Didn't really need the table either.
> 
> It's a great humidor. Humidity stays perfect, there's a pound of 65% beads and the Oasis. It holds a lot of cigars, there are three boxes just on that top shelf along with several singles with plenty room to add more. Comes with several dividers, so you can arrange the interior any way you like. It looks good.
> 
> Can you tell I really like it?


I can tell by the way you have arranged the topshelf! :tu :ss

That is a beauty!

If you have any pictures of the inside and when it is open, I would love to see them.


----------



## blckthree

Mennald said:


> here is a pic of my new desktop/aristocrat top humidor. Mr. Staebel finished it to match my cabinet.


That top shelf looks so nice and orderly and organized! I could never have a glass top, it would look like a mess! Very nice collection.

Mike :ss


----------



## soundman85

Here's my $30 e bay special,which i had to tape the edges of the widows because of a bad seal. the hygro is completely untrustworthy, but looks nice. Also the capacity is actually way less than stated online. they said it would hold about 175 sticks. they must have been talking about cigarellos


----------



## soundman85

more pics :tpd:


----------



## bigswol2

Thetpi825 said:


> Why does the wine cooler in the Bottom left have wine in it?


I had to put it somewhere.


----------



## Jimbo14

Sorry to hear about your badluck on ebay sound man. How is the humidity holding now since you taped it up?


----------



## Seanohue

soundman85 said:


> Here's my $30 e bay special,which i had to tape the edges of the widows because of a bad seal. the hygro is completely untrustworthy, but looks nice. Also the capacity is actually way less than stated online. they said it would hold about 175 sticks. they must have been talking about cigarellos


I had that same humidor way back when. FYI, its not spanish cedar in there, it's some other wood that doesn't hold humidity, and has a funny smell. Go get a cooler :tu Nice collection though.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

Seanohue said:


> I had that same humidor way back when. FYI, its not spanish cedar in there, it's some other wood that doesn't hold humidity, and has a funny smell. Go get a cooler :tu Nice collection though.


lol. yea i remember reading about those getting called out for not being made of actuall spanish cedar!


----------



## Ouch

I've made two cigar cabinets from old ones and tried to fill them to capacity with empty boxes!  If you have any empty boxes, just PM me...


----------



## soundman85

Jimbo14 said:


> Sorry to hear about your badluck on ebay sound man. How is the humidity holding now since you taped it up?


It was settling down some...until yesterday, when the temp in my apartment peaked 82 degrees!!! The good sticks are now safely in a small lunch cooler.


----------



## soundman85

Seanohue said:


> I had that same humidor way back when. FYI, its not spanish cedar in there, it's some other wood that doesn't hold humidity, and has a funny smell. Go get a cooler :tu Nice collection though.


yeah, they even said that in the description. but i'm a cheap ass. the dividers are cedar and i keep some cedar wraps in the trays with all the smokes.


----------



## Seanohue

soundman85 said:


> yeah, they even said that in the description. but i'm a cheap ass. the dividers are cedar and i keep some cedar wraps in the trays with all the smokes.


Ok; but watch out for mold.


----------



## soundman85

Seanohue said:


> Ok; but watch out for mold.


hadn't actually thought of that. I seasoned the humi with PG when I got it, and removed the sticks when it hit 80 degrees. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## rx2010

Ouch said:


> I've made two cigar cabinets from old ones and tried to fill them to capacity with empty boxes!  If you have any empty boxes, just PM me...


:dr great looking set up and collection! :tu


----------



## Waynegro-cl

Here's a few picture's of my BABY!!


----------



## Waynegro-cl

A few more of my cabinet. Plus one of my little humi. Somebody HELP me!!!


----------



## n3uka

Ouch said:


> I've made two cigar cabinets from old ones and tried to fill them to capacity with empty boxes!


Holy :BS :dr


----------



## leasingthisspace

Is it normal to feel lite headed and wossy when looking and this thread. And what about the drooling?


----------



## clampdown

n3uka said:


> Holy :BS :dr


:tpd:


----------



## ucla695

rx2010 said:


> :dr great looking set up and collection! :tu


+1 :tpd:

Very nice!!


----------



## Rkyro

Old Home









Just Moved Them InTo There New Home, Boy They Look Nice ; )


----------



## Jimbo14

Rkyro - I love it - beautiful stuff. I was looking at getting that humidor myself. It is fantastic looking. Does it hold good humidity?


----------



## Rkyro

Jimbo14 said:


> Rkyro - I love it - beautiful stuff. I was looking at getting that humidor myself. It is fantastic looking. Does it hold good humidity?


I just loaded up the box today, but for the past week its been holding +/- 1


----------



## perogee

My first one!!



And the toys that it came with...



I am now checking the hygrometer and starting up the humi. Looking forward to getting some things in it :ss


----------



## Jimbo14

Fantastic stuff Perogee. How many does it hold? The finish looks beautiful!


----------



## perogee

It is listed as a 50ct, but I will not know until I get some things in it


----------



## clampdown

perogee said:


> My first one!!


Congrats on the buy. Now its time to fill her up. :tu


----------



## Smokin Gator

I bought package deal from Perry72 and now have one Vino set up for boxes and the other for singles. I'm sure I will do some rearranging, but this is how it is set up for now.
View attachment 21784


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## gary106334

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Here are a couple of mine.


Very nice selection you have there. Love those Joya de Nicaragua.:tu


----------



## dsmaddox

[No message]


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Mine:


----------



## Jimbo14

Mr Montecristo - I have the exact same humidor!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Jimbo14 said:


> Mr Montecristo - I have the exact same humidor!


:tu

I love my humidor...except that now I might have to get a 100-150ct humidor to fit all the stogies I wanna buy.:ss


----------



## CHLuke

Mr. Montecristo said:


>


Out of curiosity what are the cigars to the left with what looks like black tissue paper on them? Nice humi btw!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

CHLuke said:


> Out of curiosity what are the cigars to the left with what looks like black tissue paper on them? Nice humi btw!


Flor de Murias...great smoke for what you pay for it. You can get it at JR's. :tu

Also, I just bought a new 150ct humidor. Got it at www.cheaphumidors.com for $79.99:



















But don't tell the wifey.


----------



## blckthree

Mr. Montecristo said:


> But don't tell the wifey.


Wouldnt think of telling the wifey... but tell us how you hide something that size without her finding it???

Mike :ss


----------



## Thrak

So! This is my first post... I just picked up this beauty last weekend and have started filling her up.

The unbanded ones are Cuban H.Upmann Magnum 46's (I think 46's) that I brought back from my cruise to Grand Cayman.


----------



## OldDirty

Here's my little setup nothing spectacular for now

120 count desktop









Coolidor









Accessoires


----------



## Habanolover

Nice Darrell. How are those PL Montecarlos?


----------



## Darrell

madurolover said:


> Nice Darrell. How are those PL Montecarlos?


Very tasty, my favorite PL. :2


----------



## Habanolover

Darrell said:


> Very tasty, my favorite PL. :2


Good to hear. I need to try a couple out then. :tu.


----------



## Darrell

madurolover said:


> Good to hear. I need to try a couple out then. :tu.


Is that right?.....:gn


----------



## Habanolover

Darrell said:


> Is that right?.....:gn


 :r


----------



## hk3

Darrell said:


> Is that right?.....:gn





madurolover said:


> :r


Whip his legs Darrell! :mn:mn:mn:gn:cb


----------



## Habanolover

hk3 said:


> Whip his legs Darrell! :mn:mn:mn:gn:cb


:sl


----------



## ucla695

Great collection there Darrell. You have some of my favorite marcas!


----------



## kayaker

Well, I've come a little way since I first posted here. My humi is pretty well full now, so that my trade from Bear had to be put into a separate box.

I think I'm going to go pick up a cooler now.

Here's my humi with top shelf and the extra box.

Nothing like Darrel's collection, but it's a start.


----------



## s15driftking

Bought the thompson Special. The kind you might see at a store.


----------



## kylej1

Just 2 of my desktops. Vinotemps, totally different, ill have to snag some pics of them.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

How do you like them Opus X's?


----------



## blckthree

The UPS truck stopped today, so I had to reorganize a little. The rows looked pretty straight and the humidors well organized until I looked at a few of the other pictures here. Suffice it to say, I am not as well versed in cigar tetris as some of you. 
Oh, and I need to learn to write on the back side so it doesn't show up when I take pictures. 
Here's one...








And the other....








Enjoy,
Mike :ss


----------



## SledZeppelin

its not much, but its a start!


----------



## Jimbo14

More pictures...



















From left to right: Two MC#2, One Partagas Presidente, One Cohiba Siglo IV, Two CAO Brazilia Ipanema's, Three RyJ Churchills.










Bottom layer: MC #4s, One Bolivar PC, Two Bolivar RC. Humidification Xikar crystals.










Credo Hygrometer - very accurate, does not need to be calibrated.

















I love this baby


----------



## s15driftking

is it sad that i like this 143 page humidor thread.... more than .....say a "scantily clad lady" thread? lol


----------



## kylej1

Mr. Montecristo said:


> How do you like them Opus X's?


Loving em .


----------



## ucla695

Nice humi and cigars James!! :tu


----------



## Jimbo14

Thanks mate, now that I smoked a few on the weekend they all fit on the top shelf


----------



## 1977topps

New humi I got from Cheap Humidors.


----------



## Jimbo14

I love it Topps. Looks like you have quite the collection!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Nice sticks, Topps!


----------



## 1977topps

Thanks guys. I am a fan of LGC Soberanos from way back. I used to call Miami to order and they would take 2-3 months to get! The Padrons, Rockys, and Tats I got into from Club Stogie! The others are old favorites.


----------



## BroNeilson

My new humis and cigar collection


----------



## 1977topps

Nice collection, great variety!


----------



## Jimbo14

Nice Neilson! What are those two big black sticks in the third photo down the bottom without the labels? - they look great!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

My new 100-150ct humidor:




























:ss


----------



## BroNeilson

1977topps said:


> Nice collection, great variety!


thanks man. Variety is the spice of life as they say :ss



Jimbo14 said:


> Nice Neilson! What are those two big black sticks in the third photo down the bottom without the labels? - they look great!


Thank you sir! Those are one my favs Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 they don't ave bands cause they are the seconds.

Nice humi Mr. Montecristo, I actually almost bought that one.


----------



## habanafinger18

More cigars than I can smoke:tu


----------



## Jimbo14

Habanafinger I am more than happy to help you out if you got too many! Send them all my way 

Very nice Habanos there...


----------



## Av8tor152d

Here is a recent update on the twin Vinos









Overview









Top Drawer









Second Drawer










Hidden behind all that is my stash of Oliva V's got a box of pretty much every size


----------



## hudaddy

Here's my Aristocrat DX. My wife wanted the glass top and I didn't want the top to show the random stuff in the accessory drawer, so I had the drawer built on the bottom.

If you guys are thinking about an Aristocrat, you will not be disappointed. It's a beautiful piece.

Mine is a very dark cappucino color with full slide out drawers.


----------



## Snake Hips

hudaddy said:


> Here's my Aristocrat DX. My wife wanted the glass top and I didn't want the top to show the random stuff in the accessory drawer, so I had the drawer built on the bottom.
> 
> If you guys are thinking about an Aristocrat, you will not be disappointed. It's a beautiful piece.
> 
> Mine is a very dark cappucino color with full slide out drawers.


Oh...my word...dude.

I am scarce to lay eyes upon a more beautiful sight


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl

Cleaned the humidor up some last night...

http://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

http://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Jimbo14

Wow Johnnie, you have heaps of Opus X and Habanos Cohibas - expensive taste! 
Very nice, I like!


----------



## s15driftking

ronhoffman2 said:


> after re-organizing my stash, i took some updated pics. here they are:
> 
> bottom of humi
> 
> middle shelf of humi
> 
> top shelf of humi


someone please identidy this, it has a basin plus *TWO* cedar stacking trays.... EXACTLY what i want, HALP!!!!


----------



## Thetpi825

It's The Havana Footlocker.


----------



## doubled

Here is a few of mine.


----------



## Waynegro-cl

s15driftking said:


> someone please identidy this, it has a basin plus *TWO* cedar stacking trays.... EXACTLY what i want, HALP!!!!


I believe it's The Geneve cabinet 500ct. I don't think the footlocker has a glass window. I think it's the same one or at least similar to mine. Here are updated photos of mine.

Outside Look:

Top Tray.

Tray #2:

Lower Basin:

Bottom Drawer:

It has two trays, a lower "basin" and a drawer that hold humidity like a charm. I bought mine for about $400 and something, if I recall. I just did a quick search and found it a Cheaphumidors for $229.00. Here's a link:
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...&Category_Code=GLASSHUMIDORS&Product_Count=10
Hope that helps and sorry so long.


----------



## Cyanide

Here is my little contribution. Its less than two weeks old, as I am brand-spanking new to the hobby (my beginning trials and tribulations are in the new gorilla section).

As you can see, I have a limitted selection, but that will probably lend itself well to trading etc. My plan is to make my purchases in all the Carribean nations and then trade for greater selection. That being said, I think I am going to stick with what I would call exotic (non-domestic) sticks.

I think I will also stick with artesan crafted humidors; they lend themselves quite nicely to story-telling.

I have a question though: Looking through many of these pics (lets face it, I am not going to go through all 144 pages in one sitting), I notice most people have many of their cigars in cellophane wrappers or tubes. I was under the impression that ideally you wanted to unwrap the cigar before putting into proper humidor, to allow cigar to breath. That being said, I imagine there is some desire to keep differing cigars in separate air spaces so they don't mingle too much. What are peoples' thoughts on this?

Cheers

Cyanide


----------



## Snake Hips

Cyanide said:


> Here is my little contribution. Its less than two weeks old, as I am brand-spanking new to the hobby (my beginning trials and tribulations are in the new gorilla section).
> 
> As you can see, I have a limitted selection, but that will probably lend itself well to trading etc. My plan is to make my purchases in all the Carribean nations and then trade for greater selection. That being said, I think I am going to stick with what I would call exotic (non-domestic) sticks.
> 
> I think I will also stick with artesan crafted humidors; they lend themselves quite nicely to story-telling.
> 
> I have a question though: Looking through many of these pics (lets face it, I am not going to go through all 144 pages in one sitting), I notice most people have many of their cigars in cellophane wrappers or tubes. I was under the impression that ideally you wanted to unwrap the cigar before putting into proper humidor, to allow cigar to breath. That being said, I imagine there is some desire to keep differing cigars in separate air spaces so they don't mingle too much. What are peoples' thoughts on this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cyanide


The cellophane is to protect the cigars from damage. It breathes, so it isn't a detriment. It actually helps them resist changes in RH if anything. The tubes are good for aging and aesthetics. Less airflow, less affected by RH changes, and better aging.

Very nice collection, BTW. Not exapansive or diverse, but very nice :tu


----------



## DoctaJ

Waynegro1 said:


> .


Like the monkey


----------



## Sagellih

Here's mine. The inventory is down a little since it's heading into the winter months and i can't smoke inside.


----------



## gary106334

Sagellih said:


> Here's mine. The inventory is down a little since it's heading into the winter months and i can't smoke inside.


Damn nice looking humidor. Need to fill it up though. :tu


----------



## CHLuke

Cyanide said:


> Here is my little contribution. Its less than two weeks old, as I am brand-spanking new to the hobby (my beginning trials and tribulations are in the new gorilla section).
> 
> As you can see, I have a limitted selection, but that will probably lend itself well to trading etc. My plan is to make my purchases in all the Carribean nations and then trade for greater selection. That being said, I think I am going to stick with what I would call exotic (non-domestic) sticks.
> 
> I think I will also stick with artesan crafted humidors; they lend themselves quite nicely to story-telling.
> 
> I have a question though: Looking through many of these pics (lets face it, I am not going to go through all 144 pages in one sitting), I notice most people have many of their cigars in cellophane wrappers or tubes. I was under the impression that ideally you wanted to unwrap the cigar before putting into proper humidor, to allow cigar to breath. That being said, I imagine there is some desire to keep differing cigars in separate air spaces so they don't mingle too much. What are peoples' thoughts on this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cyanide


Haha is that a M&M minis tube you are using for humidification? Good way to do it man.


----------



## Jimbo14

I leave cellophane on but always take them out of the alloy tubes! I once had a cigar that I had just left in the tube and it was too dry. Its a shame because it was a RyJ Churchill.


----------



## wpadi

Here is my very first Humidor. I pick her up at a little smoke shop that looks like it's going out of business. It does not have any markings of any kind so I don't were it comes from and it only cost me forty bucks. I am very happy with my purchase and as you can see my collection is very small.

























































This last pic came in the humidor.


----------



## Jimbo14

You got the same setup as me! I use a Credo Hygrometer and Xikar humidifcation. 
Very nice pick up on the humidor for $40


----------



## BigCat

Now you just have to fill it!!! I'd give it a month :ss


----------



## Munt

Dude I heard crickets in that post. You gotta get that thing filled up.:tu

Great Humidor though. Great pickup.

Munt



wpadi said:


> Here is my very first Humidor. I pick her up at a little smoke shop that looks like it's going out of business. It does not have any markings of any kind so I don't were it comes from and it only cost me forty bucks. I am very happy with my purchase and as you can see my collection is very small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last pic came in the humidor.


----------



## calstogy

Wow. For $40 that is very impressive. Looks like a very well constructured humidor, not the typicial thin veneer-particle board imports that you see all over the web. Good luck filling it up.

- Rick


----------



## Rubix^3

Ok. I just posted yesterday in the newbie area, and here's the as promised pics of the new humi, (seen next to my old 25ct) which after 8 days, is finally seasoned. It is a Tampa Humidor "Torino" 150ct (although it seems to hold closer to 80, even with mostly robusto sizes.) Cigars can stack two high on the bottom, and 3 high on the top shelf if they aren't too thick. Included was an analog hygrometer and a rectangular foam filled humidifier, which based on CS suggestions, I have quickely replaced with a Xikar digital hygro, and some heartfelt beads. I just bought some singles from the local B&M and some 5 packs from Famous in order to fill the thing. The bottom shelf has a couple nicer smokes I have received from family and friends over the last year. Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I had taking them.


----------



## Jimbo14

Wow - looks like you have some great sticks there Rubix! Your new humidor is lovely! Enjoy the smoking!


----------



## WillieDiesel

wpadi said:


> Here is my very first Humidor. I pick her up at a little smoke shop that looks like it's going out of business. It does not have any markings of any kind so I don't were it comes from and it only cost me forty bucks. I am very happy with my purchase and as you can see my collection is very small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last pic came in the humidor.


WOW! :tu looks like your humi is built like a tank. Very nice pick up for $40 bucks.

Check out the devils site, http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/
Just be careful cause this place is addictive.


----------



## WillieDiesel

Rubix^3 said:


> Ok. I just posted yesterday in the newbie area, and here's the as promised pics of the new humi, (seen next to my old 25ct) which after 8 days, is finally seasoned. It is a Tampa Humidor "Torino" 150ct (although it seems to hold closer to 80, even with mostly robusto sizes.) Cigars can stack two high on the bottom, and 3 high on the top shelf if they aren't too thick. Included was an analog hygrometer and a rectangular foam filled humidifier, which based on CS suggestions, I have quickely replaced with a Xikar digital hygro, and some heartfelt beads. I just bought some singles from the local B&M and some 5 packs from Famous in order to fill the thing. The bottom shelf has a couple nicer smokes I have received from family and friends over the last year. Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I had taking them.


Congrats on your new humi :tu, its very nice. I currently have one like the one pictured on the left. Hopefully Santy Claus brings me a nice 200 ct humi for X-Mas.


----------



## Stonefox

Rubix^3 said:


> Ok. I just posted yesterday in the newbie area, and here's the as promised pics of the new humi, (seen next to my old 25ct) which after 8 days, is finally seasoned. It is a Tampa Humidor "Torino" 150ct (although it seems to hold closer to 80, even with mostly robusto sizes.) Cigars can stack two high on the bottom, and 3 high on the top shelf if they aren't too thick. Included was an analog hygrometer and a rectangular foam filled humidifier, which based on CS suggestions, I have quickely replaced with a Xikar digital hygro, and some heartfelt beads. I just bought some singles from the local B&M and some 5 packs from Famous in order to fill the thing. The bottom shelf has a couple nicer smokes I have received from family and friends over the last year. Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I had taking them.


I've got that same humidor, one on the right. It has served me very well. At least till it got too small and I had to build a bigger one. You can never have too much storage capacity


----------



## zitro_joe

Here is my stash.
Front room Humis and my lunch box:


----------



## zitro_joe

The back room, as you can tell I am not very organized. The vinos I can't believe I am running out of room...
The Humis on top are mine but the stick in them belong to friends. My house is a common hang out on the weekends so they just leave their stuff here since this is where they smoke anyhow. The Patel box is my utility box where the 'other' stuff goes.


----------



## icurrie

zitro_joe said:


> The back room, as you can tell I am not very organized. The vinos I can't believe I am running out of room...
> The Humis on top are mine but the stick in them belong to friends. My house is a common hang out on the weekends so they just leave their stuff here since this is where they smoke anyhow. The Patel box is my utility box where the 'other' stuff goes.


Nice stash.


----------



## s15driftking

Especial Reserva


----------



## s15driftking

The tampa Humidor Salerno

Just started seasoning it... look for a review thread in 10 mins!!


----------



## Big A

A closer up of what i got to get started.


----------



## s15driftking

zitro_joe said:


> Here is my stash.
> Front room Humis and my lunch box:


MAn you are lucky, that CAO america Humidor is liek 275.00 at my local B&M. So nice!!!


----------



## CBaker8

Mines Small and needs to fill up faster... however its good for a starter.. :tu


----------



## PDV

I'm a newbie. I just got into cigar smoking a few months ago. However, I've already discovered Cbid, and the perils of the slope.

I've been fortunate to have the use of a 300 count humi since I started, but I now have my own, and I'm pretty excited about it.

Here's the outside:










Upper tray:










Lower tray:










The belly of the beast:










This is a Romeo y Julieta limited edition humi that I picked up for a good price on ebay. The pictures don't do it justice. The fit and finish is excellent, and the gold burl inlay is gorgeous, IMO.

I apologize for posting pics of an empty humi. I know that at least half the fun of this thread is seeing lots of luscious stogies, but I just couldn't wait to show off my new pride and joy. I'll post again when it's seasoned and filled up.

One last pic:


----------



## icurrie

Nice, I really like the look of that one. Great amount of trays, and a nice deep bottom for the bundles.:tu


----------



## Habanolover

icurrie said:


> Nice, I really like the look of that one. Great amount of trays, and a nice deep bottom for the bundles.:tu


:tpd: Beautiful humidor.
Wait till you are posting pictures of your coolers.:r


----------



## 1977topps

That is a great looking humidor, congrats on a nice buy!


----------



## s15driftking

PDV - that thing is bon-bon bro!!!

anywho... here's the new shack...


----------



## PaleRider

PDV said:


> I'm a newbie. I just got into cigar smoking a few months ago. However, I've already discovered Cbid, and the perils of the slope.
> 
> I've been fortunate to have the use of a 300 count humi since I started, but I now have my own, and I'm pretty excited about it.
> 
> Here's the outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The belly of the beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Romeo y Julieta limited edition humi that I picked up for a good price on ebay. The pictures don't do it justice. The fit and finish is excellent, and the gold burl inlay is gorgeous, IMO.
> 
> I apologize for posting pics of an empty humi. I know that at least half the fun of this thread is seeing lots of luscious stogies, but I just couldn't wait to show off my new pride and joy. I'll post again when it's seasoned and filled up.
> 
> One last pic:


 I saw this auction for that humi on e-bay. I was bidding on a different one. Glad to see that it came ou like it did for you. The pictures on ebay weren't that good. Yours are quite nice though. Congrats on the score! Have fun on the slope!:tu


----------



## mithrilG60

Here's my contribution, I'm hoping for a nice new 200ct for X-Mas so I can use the pictured desktop for overflow and/or keeping new cigars from untrusted sources separated out.







tray:

1 x Joya de Nicaragua Belicoso
2 x Rockey Patel Vintage 1992 Torpedo
1 x Quorum Toro
2 x Aston VSG Torpedo
1 x Thomas Hinds Maduro Robusto
2 x Indos Puro Robusto
3 x A Fuente Hemmingway Perfecto
1 x H Upmann (Dominican) Monarche
2 x Grand Habano #5 Corojo Pyramid
2 x Carlos Toraño Signature Robusto
1 x Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
2 x Carlos Toraño Reserva Selecta Torpedo
1 x Partagas deLuxe
2 x Tatuaje Series P (??) Corona Gorda
1 x Don Tomas Natural Toro
2 x Alec Bradley Maxx Freak
2 x Alec Bradley Maxx Vice
2 x Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill







1 x Aston VSG Robusto
2 x La Aurora 1495 Belicoso
2 x La Aurora Perfidio Ruby
1 x La Aurora Perfidio Gold
1 x La Aurora Perfidio Emerald
1 x Thomas Hinds Maduro Robusto
2 x A Fuente Opus X Robusto
2 x A Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro Robusto
2 x A Fuente Chateau Fuente Natural Robusto
6 x A Fuente Hemmingway Perfecto
4 x Alec Bradley Trilogy Exotic Maduro Torpedo
2 x Alec Bradley Trilogy Corojo Churchilld
1 x CAO Cx2 Robusto
5 x Romeo y Julieta (Dominican) Bully
1 CAO Mx2 Robusto

9 x H. Upmann #2
1 x Montecristo #2
2 x Bolivar Simones
2 x Hoyo do Monterrey Epicure #2
2 x Saint Luis Rey Series A
2 x Fonseca #1
2 x Cohiba Siglo II
2 x Romeo y Julieta Churchill
2 x Romeo y Julieta Belicoso
2 x Cuabu Distinguidos (aged)
2 x Quay d'Orsay Imperiales
2 x Hamlet Paredes custom torpedo's (untrimmed)
3 x Hamlet Paredes custom robusto's (untrimmed)
1 x Juan Lopez Selection #2 Robusto



10 x Montecristo #4
4 x Grand Habano #3 Habano Rothschild


----------



## s15driftking

just bougth this, can anyone identify it, i know it is a montecristo


----------



## ronhoffman2

Did a little cooler tetris today and thought I'd share my cooler progress since 8.15.08 until now. By this time next year, it looks like I'll need another 150 QT cooler.

as of 8.15.08


as of 9.7.08


as of today, 11.30.08 (there's 2 boxes of Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet #2's hiding behind where the Nubs are)


----------



## tattoofreak

It's a start someday I hope to have a large collection :ss


----------



## PhillyPhan




----------



## raralith

My VinoTemp. I need to keep everything in here since it gets pretty hot in Southern California. I got 7 boxes coming, going to spend some time playing tetris.


















Where I pull my sticks from.









The signature was the first box I purchased, haven't touched one until it's 1 year old. The classic holds my CC singles.









Quantine zone









Where I keep the other stuff









The bottom of it


----------



## sqhertz

:dr

my humi has been empty for a while now. just picking up singles when i go by the shop since times are rough. my birthday is coming up though (the 16th) and i told everyone if they dont know what to get me , cigars are always nice.

:ss


----------



## s15driftking

new whip... outgrew the Salerno 300 count....

This is the one i got off of ebay, its in tip top shape... and people are saying tis almost 10 years old...

thsi will hold only gurkhas.... if they all fit


----------



## WillieDiesel

PDV said:


> I'm a newbie. I just got into cigar smoking a few months ago. However, I've already discovered Cbid, and the perils of the slope.
> 
> I've been fortunate to have the use of a 300 count humi since I started, but I now have my own, and I'm pretty excited about it.
> 
> Here's the outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The belly of the beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Romeo y Julieta limited edition humi that I picked up for a good price on ebay. The pictures don't do it justice. The fit and finish is excellent, and the gold burl inlay is gorgeous, IMO.
> 
> I apologize for posting pics of an empty humi. I know that at least half the fun of this thread is seeing lots of luscious stogies, but I just couldn't wait to show off my new pride and joy. I'll post again when it's seasoned and filled up.
> 
> One last pic:


Congrats :tu, you have a very nice box.


----------



## zitro_joe

s15driftking said:


> new whip... outgrew the Salerno 300 count....
> 
> This is the one i got off of ebay, its in tip top shape... and people are saying tis almost 10 years old...
> 
> thsi will hold only gurkhas.... if they all fit


You should name it your 'Gurk-Magnet'


----------



## 1977topps

some photos of my growing Padron 1964 and 1926 collection

top left


top right


both


----------



## zitro_joe

1977topps said:


> some photos of my growing Padron 1964 and 1926 collection
> 
> top left
> 
> top right
> 
> both


Well the inside is beautiful, what does the inside look like?

Z


----------



## PDV

I promised some more pics once I got the new humi seasoned and filled up, so here we go:









































































I have over 130 cigars in it so far, and there's actually room for about 40 more, if they're not too big. The rh is holding very well with 65% Heartfelt beads, and I'm very pleased with the new humi. Now, if we could only get some more (relatively) warm weather, so I could actually smoke a few...


----------



## stogieman23

everyone has really nice looking humi's. i have to get some pics of mine up in the next few days


----------



## ekkse

I just refilled my stash with these babies
http://www.pbase.com/ekkse/image/107025679 

http://www.pbase.com/ekkse/image/107025692 
Bolivar Royal Coronas
H.Upmann Connaisseur No.1
Fuente Opus X Robusto
Ramón Allones Specially Selectedhttp://www.pbase.com/ekkse/cigars
I knew I should have gotten a bigger humidor


----------



## blckthree

If this is the one I am thinking of, where the sides taper upward, I saw one at the local B&M the other day. A very nice looking box. I didn't look inside or check price, because I couldn't afford it anyway.










Mike :ss


----------



## Bruzee

1977topps said:


> some photos of my growing Padron 1964 and 1926 collection
> 
> top left
> 
> top right
> 
> both


My goodness!!!!!! :dr


----------



## winston

Here is the start of mine. Its a humidrawer. sorry for the cellphone pics but its all i have of it right now. I have it all sealed waiting on the spanish cedar now.


----------



## icurrie

winston said:


> Here is the start of mine. Its a humidrawer. sorry for the cellphone pics but its all i have of it right now. I have it all sealed waiting on the spanish cedar now.


Great idea. Can't wait to see it finished.:tu


----------



## Jimbo14

1977topps you have an awsome stash.


----------



## 1977topps

Thank you, Jimbo. My plan is to get 5 of each size of the 64s and the 26s. As of now, I need 36 more. Once this plan has come to fruition, I will begin smoking them....:ss


----------



## csbrewfisher

No pics of the desktops, just the coolerdor...



unpacked:


----------



## NakedYoga

Ehh... it's not much, but here's what I have:

That's the entirety of sticks in my humidor:tg

Punch and RyJ picked up from local B&M a couple weeks ago. Montecristo was gift from a friend about 3 1/2 years ago... it hasn't been taken care of, so I'm trying to revive it. Hopefully.

The 5 Taboos I have left from a recent 6-pack sampler purchase.

Some of the toys that accompany the humidor :tu

The humidor itself isn't anything spectacular, either. It's a standard one from Cheaphumidors.com, but it gets the job done. I got a good deal on a digital hygrometer off eBay, because I didn't trust an analog.

Man... looking at all these other great pictures/collections makes me more than a little gun-shy. Those sticks need some company, _bad_! Hopefully after the new year I'll be able to take care of those vacancies.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Here they are after the latest purchases...


----------



## Jimbo14

NakedYoga how are the sissor cutters? Worth getting?


----------



## NakedYoga

Jimbo14 said:


> NakedYoga how are the sissor cutters? Worth getting?


I personally like them a lot. When my uncle, the only family member who smokes, found out I was learning about cigars, he gave me one of his standard guillotine cutters. Something about the action on them, though, is a little bit awkward for me. So last time I was at the B&M I saw the scissor-style cutter and asked the sales person about them. I bought them, and I think they're great. Cutting with them feels much more natural to me, and I never have a problem with the cut, unless it's error on my part (like cutting it too far up, etc.). They were relatively inexpensive, too -- something like $6 or $7 if I remember correctly.


----------



## chuckster121-cl

Humi lovely wife got me for Christmas.


----------



## chuckster121-cl

Wow, Andy. That quite a collection you have there!!! I'm more than just a little jealous!!!! That's awesome. I hope to have a collection like that some day!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jimbo14

NakedYoga said:


> I personally like them a lot. When my uncle, the only family member who smokes, found out I was learning about cigars, he gave me one of his standard guillotine cutters. Something about the action on them, though, is a little bit awkward for me. So last time I was at the B&M I saw the scissor-style cutter and asked the sales person about them. I bought them, and I think they're great. Cutting with them feels much more natural to me, and I never have a problem with the cut, unless it's error on my part (like cutting it too far up, etc.). They were relatively inexpensive, too -- something like $6 or $7 if I remember correctly.


I am tempted to buy a pair. Next time I go into my B&M ill have to ask them for a try of one.


----------



## zitro_joe

Jimbo14 said:


> I am tempted to buy a pair. Next time I go into my B&M ill have to ask them for a try of one.


I have on, too. A+:tu


----------



## maiko222

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Here they are after the latest purchases...


wow:tu:tu nice collection :cb:cb


----------



## jkalach

Not much here and nothing sits here very long. As you can see, I like Punch. My lovely wife provided the humidor and, most recently, the Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve coronas.

Jim


----------



## Baginoman

PDV said:


> I promised some more pics once I got the new humi seasoned and filled up, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have over 130 cigars in it so far, and there's actually room for about 40 more, if they're not too big. The rh is holding very well with 65% Heartfelt beads, and I'm very pleased with the new humi. Now, if we could only get some more (relatively) warm weather, so I could actually smoke a few...


where is everyone getting those Cohibas? I dont see them anywhere..


----------



## mithrilG60

Baginoman said:


> where is everyone getting those Cohibas? I dont see them anywhere..


You don't see them anywhere because (presuming them to be real) they are from a small Caribbean island just to the south of Florida and therefore not available to you in the US. Also, because of legal issues involving your gov't it's a big no-no on most cigar boards to ask where people have gotten cigars from the afore mentioned island.


----------



## bigmanfromou

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Here they are after the latest purchases...


Which humidors are these? They look like Ravello's but then they look a little bigger.


----------



## eber

I finally got around to taking some pics of my small setup, however almost all of the sticks on the tray have been bought since joining this forum and I am planning on converting a small piece of furniture into a humidor (pics to come) and all I have heard about the slope is true :ss

My humi area









Tray with all my higher end stuff:









Bottom with all the cheap (not so good) smokes that came with the humi (package deal from Cuban Crafters) 









Small accessories box (2 jetlites, one Tiger (JUNK), a punch and my new Xikar cutter (thanks mom)









already getting a tupperdor ready for those freebie cigars so I have room for my order from CI that is on its way, that darn slope!!! :r


----------



## Snake Hips

Baginoman said:


> where is everyone getting those Cohibas? I dont see them anywhere..


You won't find them in SoCal :tu


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

bigmanfromou said:


> Which humidors are these? They look like Ravello's but then they look a little bigger.


I got them on line. They are called *PIONEER.*


----------



## Sovereign

eber said:


> I finally got around to taking some pics of my small setup, however almost all of the sticks on the tray have been bought since joining this forum and I am planning on converting a small piece of furniture into a humidor (pics to come) and all I have heard about the slope is true :ss
> 
> My humi area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tray with all my higher end stuff:
> http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj43/emulberry/DSCN0003.jpg[/MG]
> 
> Bottom with all the cheap (not so good) smokes that came with the humi (package deal from Cuban Crafters)
> [IMG]http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj43/emulberry/DSCN0004.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Small accessories box (2 jetlites, one Tiger (JUNK), a punch and my new Xikar cutter (thanks mom)
> [IMG]http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj43/emulberry/DSCN0005.jpg[IMG]
> 
> already getting a tupperdor ready for those freebie cigars so I have room for my order from CI that is on its way, that darn slope!!! :r[/QUOTE]
> 
> ooooooh i love tomatin


----------



## ajsuarez78

My wife as of the week of Thanksgiving has been blowning up my humidor with 2 boxes of A.Fuente Anjeo's 77 shark (the cigar that I smoked at our wedding), 1 box and 8 loose A.Fuente Hemingway Classic Maduro, 6 A.Fuente Hemingway Between the lines. Not to mention my brother-in-law gave me a Padron Anniversary sampler 8pk. Here are my pic of my humi. It's a Cuban Crafters 120ct. I am regreting getting a CC humidor, only because I am struggling with keeping my humidity at 67% and I have now all filled up. The humidity issue is the bigger of the two. It drops constanly to 62 or below and I have to refill the cigar oasis ultra every week. I do have 2 "gel jars" along with 4oz of 70% heartfelt beads.


----------



## styxer

Well, here's my coolidor, the lower part is for long term storage.

And during winter time I keep my desktop humidor in the coolidor because of very low humidity i my cellar


----------



## Herf N Turf

Okay. New here, but I'll play.

I just graduated from a 25ct humi and some high quality brand boxes I used. I just gifted myself a 200ct RyJ Edition Limitada Contemporary 200ct box. I looked far and wide and had planned on an Oasis for it, but having read all the horror stories and the fact that "Murphy" is my close relative, I went with two 70% Heartfelt tubes to moisten. It's been perfect, so far. Here are some early pics... It's _a lot_ fuller now!





































This box is extremely well made and probably worth its $545 MSRP. I didn't pay near that and am so happy with the last humi I will ever need!


----------



## blckthree

Herf N Turf said:


> This box is extremely well made and probably worth its $545 MSRP. I didn't pay near that and am so happy with the last humi I will ever need!


The LAST humi you will ever need... Where have I heard that before! :r

Mike :ss


----------



## PDV

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay. New here, but I'll play.
> 
> I just graduated from a 25ct humi and some high quality brand boxes I used. I just gifted myself a 200ct RyJ Edition Limitada Contemporary 200ct box. I looked far and wide and had planned on an Oasis for it, but having read all the horror stories and the fact that "Murphy" is my close relative, I went with two 70% Heartfelt tubes to moisten. It's been perfect, so far. Here are some early pics... It's _a lot_ fuller now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box is extremely well made and probably worth its $545 MSRP. I didn't pay near that and am so happy with the last humi I will ever need!


I have the same humi, although the color of the wood on mine looks a little different than in your pictures. I love it! Like you said, it is very well made and holds the rh extremely well. I posted pictures of mine on page 146 (empty) and 147 (with cigars) of this thread. I have managed to stuff up to 170 cigars in mine.

I use 65% beads in mine, which I put in rectangular humidifiers and attached to the inside of the lid with magnets. I doubled up on the magnets just to be safe. I also added another humidifier down in the bottom to be sure the rh is well distributed. Did I mention that I'm a little anal? By the way, did you know that the lid has a metal plate built into it, so you can attach humidifiers or a hygrometer to the lid without having to attach a metal plate to the lid? I discovered that by accident, and I think it's pretty slick.

I got a good deal on mine on ebay. Where did you find yours? I don't think they're very common.

Congrats on a great humi! Not that I'm biased on anything.


----------



## Slowpokebill

Thought I would take a few photos of my humidor. I picked up the Amalfi 75-50 stick capacity humidor as a second from CheapHumidor. It works well for me and is holding at 67%RH. according to my WallyWorld digital hygrometer. I didn't waste my time salt testing and calibrating the anolog hygro that came with the humidor. My Walmart hygrometer reads 1% low.


----------



## SmokinDuck

Finally got my laptop to recognize my camera so without further ado here is a pic. Ignore the blue tape, it ain't pretty but it really helped out sealing up the lid. It does hold rh at 65 - 67 %, I had it open for a bit so that's why it's at 60.


----------



## eurovw89

A green-horn here so bare with me....here is my humidor...completely empty...seasoning....waiting for Heartfelt beads hopefully sometime this week.

Tell me what you think....



























Remember Im just starting and hopefully soon it will be full in a couple months or so


----------



## Big A

eurovw89 said:


> Remember Im just starting and hopefully soon it will be full in a couple months or so


 :r watch out for the slope its killer! Im onto humi #3 here in the past 3 months if that. But that is a very nice looking humi i havn't seen before.


----------



## eurovw89

well thank you...seal is tight....put a flash light in....turned off all the lights.....wa la...no light


----------



## dvanman

You guys have some killer humidors !...This first one is my main Humidor for all my Drew Estates....2nd is the one in the bedroom for the non aromatics....3rd + 4th pictures are of a small humidor I made from a Tabak especial box..Relined with cedar , sealed top, clearcoated and installed a hygrometer in the lid
Last picture..I have a 1948 Silvertone radio i want to gut ,seal it up and re-line it with 3/8 cedar , refinish and turn into a humidor sometime in the near future ...JD 
:mn


----------



## Jimbo14

The love of my life

|
|
V


----------



## Codename47

Jimbo14 said:


> The love of my life
> 
> |
> |
> V


Nice :tu


----------



## Cap'n Bligh

Here is mine


----------



## TOB9595

dvanman said:


> You guys have some killer humidors !...This first one is my main Humidor for all my Drew Estates....2nd is the one in the bedroom for the non aromatics....3rd + 4th pictures are of a small humidor I made from a Tabak especial box..Relined with cedar , sealed top, clearcoated and installed a hygrometer in the lid
> Last picture..I have a 1948 Silvertone radio i want to gut ,seal it up and re-line it with 3/8 cedar , refinish and turn into a humidor sometime in the near future ...JD
> :mn


Love what you did to the TE box...Quite nice.

I can see the prospect of the radio turned humi..
Please post pics when you get to that project.
Tom


----------



## NakedYoga

Jimbo14 said:


> The love of my life
> 
> |
> |
> V


Yeahhh.... that's the ticket! :tu


----------



## Humidor Minister

These are a couple Humidors I made for myself. :tu


----------



## Jimbo14

You made them? Wow - you sir have talent!


----------



## teotides

that quilted pacific maple is amazing!!! By far my favorite:tu


Humidor Minister said:


> These are a couple Humidors I made for myself.


----------



## PaleRider

Was there a request for Cigar P0rn?









































































Don't forget to tip your waitress and bartenders, Cheyenne is on stage 5, stage 5 the unforgettable Cheyenne, and coming up on stage 4 Dusty, that's right gents, Dusty on stage 4, Oh, hey look at Krystal on stage 2, give it up for Krystal on stage 2 guys....etc.etc...:r:r


----------



## PaleRider

Yeah, I've used that line before too! LOL



blckthree said:


> The LAST humi you will ever need... Where have I heard that before! :r
> 
> Mike :ss


----------



## Humidor Minister

What about the next Humidor you'll always WANT.:tuIMHO it ain't about need, it's about want.


----------



## lowlife

This is my Noob humi. My wife bought it for me (used) for my birthday in December. It is a Savoy and has performed admirably so far. I need to fill it up, and I ordered a top tray from Cuban Crafters.


----------



## TOB9595

lowlife said:


> This is my Noob humi. My wife bought it for me (used) for my birthday in December. It is a Savoy and has performed admirably so far. I need to fill it up, and I ordered a top tray from Cuban Crafters.


That is a lovely humi!

I just now learned that CUBAN CRAFTSMAN makes aftermarket trays.
Nice sticks!
Tom


----------



## Egis

Whats my Diamond Crown, ST, James Series the Oxford. 160ct, what was my Christmas present, only 25 or so cigars in it yet (the ones last pic), other humi is full this one is still my new toy. Might sell it in week or so with cigars if anyone is Interested. And as I know it has Lifetime Waranty!!!


----------



## pimp3leet

My 100ct and my ashtray








Oh no! It's empty!!








Oh wait..I guess not :ss









I've got three rows going on and it's about to overflow.
I have a feeling I'm going to need another one soon..


----------



## blckthree

Egis said:


> Whats my Diamond Crown, ST, James Series the Oxford. 160ct, what was my Christmas present, only 25 or so cigars in it yet (the ones last pic), other humi is full this one is still my new toy. Might sell it in week or so with cigars if anyone is Interested. And as I know it has Lifetime Waranty!!!


Have one just like that, mine is full. The finish on those is beautiful!

Mike :ss


----------



## Egis

blckthree said:


> Have one just like that, mine is full. The finish on those is beautiful!
> 
> Mike :ss


Yeah Finish does look amazing, has what classy look.


----------



## GilaByteBob

pimp3leet said:


> My 100ct and my ashtray
> 
> Oh no! It's empty!!
> 
> Oh wait..I guess not :ss
> 
> I've got three rows going on and it's about to overflow.
> I have a feeling I'm going to need another one soon..


My 1st one looks JUST like that! (minus ash tray) Only mine really is empty. Brown just dropped it off yesterday. Got the water in a bowl getting it ready for stocking. Got a digital humi-meter, magic jewels, I'm ready to go!

Any bets on how soon I'll be posting about it's full and I need another one? 

Bob
:cb


----------



## jst2007

hi guys im new to this forum . i thought i might give you guys a few photos of my prized humi, im not on the scale of some people on this site but im trying.


----------



## Legion

Jay, Its a great humi and collection.


----------



## MKR160

jst2007 said:


> hi guys im new to this forum . i thought i might give you guys a few photos of my prized humi, im not on the scale of some people on this site but im trying.


What kind of humi is that? Nice..


----------



## Snake Hips

Humidor Minister said:


> These are a couple Humidors I made for myself. :tu


Oh my...God...that's some of the most beautiful craftsmanship I think I've ever seen. Nice work!


----------



## Humidor Minister

Thank you. I'm working on 2 more this weekend for fellow BOTL. I'll keep you updated. Thanks again.


----------



## MKR160

Nice Bill. Cant wait for the pics. Im getting really interested in one. I have a 100ct Savoy that is almost full right now. So i need another one.


----------



## Tango

WOW!!! that's the most beautifull humi i've seen in a long time!
Great job!



Humidor Minister said:


> These are a couple Humidors I made for myself. :tu


----------



## jst2007

MKR160 said:


> What kind of humi is that? Nice..


its a humi that i picked up on ebay for 70.00 .it is supposed to hold 300 cigars but as you can see i have there about 180. the only thing i dont like is that the two drawers below are independent of the main top so thats why i made those monticristo tubes with gel, im going to have to keep an eye out on the humidity levels


----------



## ronhoffman2

here's the current state of my cooler and humi:


----------



## cigarlvr

*Man is that craftmanship!! Beautiful*


----------



## rainman

Recent picture of my baby... the top drawer is full of my go-to's and the bottom shelf (hiding behind the panels) is full of empty boxes and a desktop humi I store there for the time being. Hopefully I'll have this full in another 2-3 years with some other choice sticks.


----------



## Codename47

rainman said:


> Recent picture of my baby... the top drawer is full of my go-to's and the bottom shelf (hiding behind the panels) is full of empty boxes and a desktop humi I store there for the time being. Hopefully I'll have this full in another 2-3 years with some other choice sticks.


Nice:nod:


----------



## Jimbo14

I would love to see your setup Codename47... Got pictures?


----------



## Codename47

Jimbo14 said:


> I would love to see your setup Codename47... Got pictures?


My collection is so poor that I am shame to post it :razz: But I can make some photos next week when my beads arrive.


----------



## Andy

:cheer2:here we go my humi 1 is the lucky seven and 1 holds about 25 smokes


----------



## ronhoffman2

rainman said:


>


i want that cabinet!:roll:


----------



## Cobra54

I have two "refrigadors". the lower unit is a larger Avanti that had a bad compressor, I lined with a few pieces of spainish cedar, media blasted the wooden slates on the shelf and put in an electric humidor - primarily used for boxes. 
The upper unit is a Haier. This unit works, has a new temperature bulb to allow for setting between 60 - 80F. It too has an oasis xl, is lined with cedar and has humidor beads to catch any condensation when the cooling unit comes on. This one has mostly custom made drawers. It was put together by my brother who let me have it when he acquired a commercial unit of 20+ square feet.

You can see larger pics at my gmail web site click here


----------



## Andy

sweet


----------



## darkninja67

My Ashton Savoy Bubinga humidor with some Don Tomas sticks in it. Will be adding some Partagas Blacks, Rocky Patels, Casa Toranos and Hoyo Dark Sumatras this week.

Nothing too serious yet but give me time. I want to go to an Aristocrat humidor someday soon and store boxes.

Some of the stuff you guys have is nuts but that goes for anything one loves.


----------



## Baddog64

Wow, some nice collections here. Here's my cabinet of goodies.


----------



## LookAtBigErn82

Loving the vino!


----------



## Codename47

My poor setup, as James requested :wink:


http://g.imageshack.us/img7/img0304gk1.jpg/1/


----------



## hornitosmonster

Codename47 said:


> My poor setup, as James requested :wink:
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img7/img0304gk1.jpg/1/


Nice Stash...If I had your stash I wouldn't care too much about the humidor...Very Nice...


----------



## Jimbo14

Your poor setup? Haha, you have a tonne of cigars - fantastic setup!. At the rate you smoke it would take you a lifetime to get through them!


----------



## Codename47

Jimbo14 said:


> Your poor setup? Haha, you have a tonne of cigars - fantastic setup!. At the rate you smoke it would take you a lifetime to get through them!


The more I have the more I want :smoke2:


----------



## Egis

Codename47 said:


> My poor setup, as James requested :wink:
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img7/img0304gk1.jpg/1/


Ohhh man Those habanos Montecristo are delicious, nice stack man.


----------



## Snake Hips

Codename47 said:


> My poor setup, as James requested :wink:
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img7/img0304gk1.jpg/1/


Lusitanias and Cohibas!


----------



## royhubbs

Just got this 50 ct seasoned so I figured id show some pics.


----------



## Egis

royhubbs said:


> Just got this 50 ct seasoned so I figured id show some pics.
> 
> View attachment 28822
> 
> 
> View attachment 28823
> 
> 
> View attachment 28824


Nice stack man, your humi is all most full :thumb: couple more months and youll be getting 160 ct humi


----------



## royhubbs

Egis said:


> Nice stack man, your humi is all most full :thumb: couple more months and youll be getting 160 ct humi


Thanks man. It wouldn't be as full as it is now if I wasn't sick. Haven't had a smoke in close to a week.


----------



## GlockG23

One of My Humi's


----------



## Codename47

GlockG23 said:


> One of My Humi's


Where are your cigars? :frown:


----------



## Jack Straw

Now that is a cool humidor!


----------



## GlockG23

Codename47 said:


> Where are your cigars? :frown:


Ok ok  I will shoot the photo later tonight


----------



## dvanman

Well My new humidor is coming along nicely...It started life in 1947 as a Phonograph / AM radio combination...I've been working on it the past 2 weekends...Stripped the guts out of it...boxed the bottom and back...Insulated it..In the process of re-lining the inside and then i will line it again with Cedar as a last step...Inside will measure 18 X 12 X 10 when done...Should be pretty nice when done....Whatcha think ?...JD


----------



## Rubix^3

Gorgeous work JD. Please post pics when its complete.


----------



## Dom

royhubbs said:


> Just got this 50 ct seasoned so I figured id show some pics.
> 
> View attachment 28822
> 
> 
> View attachment 28823
> 
> 
> View attachment 28824


Is that the Capri that was just on sale on Famous??

I bought one for 19.99 and just got it today.

What's the real capacity?


----------



## Kasubot

its collegetastic. built the whole thing for under 30. got the boxes from my dad's old stash, and i fill the humidification jar with distilled water from the campus Chem Labs.


----------



## zitro_joe

Kasubot said:


> its collegetastic. built the whole thing for under 30. got the boxes from my dad's old stash, and i fill the humidification jar with distilled water from the campus Chem Labs.


That was my same humi on my deployments! Except I didn't have access to any distilled water.


----------



## Kasubot

Kasubot said:


> its collegetastic. built the whole thing for under 30. got the boxes from my dad's old stash, and i fill the humidification jar with distilled water from the campus Chem Labs.


However, im wondering if it would be better to take the top off of my big box and just stack the cigars inside instead of keeping them inside the box.


----------



## royhubbs

Dom said:


> Is that the Capri that was just on sale on Famous??
> 
> I bought one for 19.99 and just got it today.
> 
> What's the real capacity?


No it is not the Capri. Its made by Humidor Supreme. I paid $25 for it. And will hold about 60 + robusto sized cigars.


----------



## docruger

all i have is my web cam. they suck but here they are


----------



## s15driftking

docruger said:


> all i have is my web cam. they suck but here they are


ravello humidor?


----------



## Dom

New Humidor/New stash.


----------



## royhubbs

Nice Stash! I believe I have that very same Humidor.


----------



## Dom

Thanks. It's a nice little 50 ct., got it off Famous for 19.99


----------



## zitro_joe

Here is the Humi in the front living room. Only good friends are allowed in this one. I didn't realize it but I guess this humi is my "Pepin & CAO blend" stash, with a few others.









I'll get pics of the other humi soon.


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice - how do the 601 blues compare to the reds? I love the red.


----------



## royhubbs

Very nice selection .


----------



## zitro_joe

Jack Straw said:


> Nice - how do the 601 blues compare to the reds? I love the red.


well, The Red and Blue are my two favorite of the 601 line. Its a maduro so you get a sweeter taste, a tad bit more mellow than the red. I like them both equally as much, I just happen to have more of the blue because I got a good price on them.


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks, I'll put em on the list


----------



## zitro_joe

Here is the Humi in the back TV room. It has all my Toranos:
Casa Torano
Casa Torano Maduro
Exodus Silver
Exodus Gold 
1916 Cameroon
Virtuoso
Signature
Reserva Selection


----------



## llatsni

My Humidor, small, but packed with goodness 
I believe it's an antique Dunhill, holds about 50 with comfort:









Top shelf is all Non Cuban stuff, the remnants of the motherload i bought from Scud, plus a few little Fuente Exquisitos, which i LOVE!:









Bottom is all Cubans, yum yum yummy yum:


----------



## Andy

Andyman said:


> here are a few of mine..


I love my lucky seven filling up little by little


----------



## Codename47

llatsni said:


> My Humidor, small, but packed with goodness
> I believe it's an antique Dunhill, holds about 50 with comfort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top shelf is all Non Cuban stuff, the remnants of the motherload i bought from Scud, plus a few little Fuente Exquisitos, which i LOVE!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom is all Cubans, yum yum yummy yum:


Cohiba's :clap2:


----------



## llatsni

Codename47 said:


> Cohiba's :clap2:


Plenty! But not enough Trinidads 
They're down the bottom in a frail attempt to age them, lol.


----------



## Codename47

llatsni said:


> Plenty! But not enough Trinidads
> They're down the bottom in a frail attempt to age them, lol.


It's hard trying to age a box(when you have only one 1), but how can you resist not to smoke singles?


----------



## cryinlicks

llatsni said:


> My Humidor, small, but packed with goodness
> I believe it's an antique Dunhill, holds about 50 with comfort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top shelf is all Non Cuban stuff, the remnants of the motherload i bought from Scud, plus a few little Fuente Exquisitos, which i LOVE!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom is all Cubans, yum yum yummy yum:


the 2 cohibas (robustos?)in the right corner of the left half have the old bands, how old are they? nice collection.


----------



## SMOKE20

Very nice collection


----------



## zitro_joe

llatsni said:


>


That humi is beautiful.


----------



## Dom

My thoughts exactly.

Those Cohiba Maduros are driving me crazy


----------



## llatsni

cryinlicks said:


> the 2 cohibas (robustos?)in the right corner of the left half have the old bands, how old are they? nice collection.


Pretty old! Pre 2000 I think. They were inherited along with the Humidor and 3 other figurados (upmann, diplomaticos, r&j) hidden on the right; all of which were sadly quite dried out, they seem fine now though!



SMOKE20 said:


> Very nice collection


Cheers... just ordered a 12 box of Trinidad Robusto Extras (my new favourite) to further upset the force.



zitro_joe said:


> That humi is beautiful.


Thanks 



Dom said:


> Those Cohiba Maduros are driving me crazy


They are YUMMY!


----------



## mjr955201

My 1st humidor from cheaphumidors. Excellent construction. Along with my recent auction wins...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Legion

I like the style of that Humi


----------



## mjr955201

Legion-cl said:


> I like the style of that Humi


yeah, it's interested me for a few years now and fianally decided to take the dive. Also, just ordered 1 lbs of 65% heartfelt beads. Getting ready for summer.. .


----------



## MetallibamA

The premium humi. Still has lotsa room....

MB


----------



## GlockG23

well fist time taking picture of cigar/cigars that are not lit, I took a lot of photos ( had fun doing it) and will post more humi's today

*Humi One*

Ok this is click-able and should open in a new window but this is a frickin big photo you have been warned

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03923.jpg

{edit} Mar 20th 10:36 cst
just thought of it, this is a Humi thread and after reviewing my pictures,,, 
not much of the humi's showing so maybe I should not post the rest of them


----------



## Codename47

GlockG23 said:


> well fist time taking picture of cigar/cigars that are not lit, I took a lot of photos ( had fun doing it) and will post more humi's today
> 
> *Humi One*
> 
> Ok this is click-able and should open in a new window but this is a frickin big photo you have been warned
> 
> http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03923.jpg
> 
> {edit} Mar 20th 10:36 cst
> just thought of it, this is a Humi thread and after reviewing my pictures,,,
> not much of the humi's showing so maybe I should not post the rest of them


Now that's a different talk. Don't be shy, just post them


----------



## GlockG23

.
.
.
*The rest of my stuff is on this page*

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/247805-glockg23s-humi-2-a.html
.
.
.


----------



## Dom

MetallibamA said:


> The premium humi. Still has lotsa room....
> 
> MB


Nice selection


----------



## JCK

My humidor circa November 2006. It hasn't changed much :]


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

This is a wonderful thread!!!


----------



## golfermd

First humidor: The Treasure Dome from ProHumidors. Looks beautiful Jeremy.


----------



## Andy

[heres:rotfl: my humi


----------



## scottericsonon

the yard sale cabinet i got for 10 dollars and re-habbed for my needs with some door paint and some new shelves along with my small collection of humis














































i built this black humi......i'd like to build another one someday
































































the perdomo box on the top shelf just holds my lighter cutters etc

scott


----------



## jerseysmoker

blckthree said:


> If this is the one I am thinking of, where the sides taper upward, I saw one at the local B&M the other day. A very nice looking box. I didn't look inside or check price, because I couldn't afford it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike :ss


 I Just got this humi for a $100.00 with buying a box of cigars for $75.00 so all in all it was 175.00 and I love it.


----------



## jerseysmoker

Here is what I got going and I still have a ton of room for more


----------



## J.C.

I'm embarassed to show my humi when I see all these cabinets and great collections, but you've got to start somewhere!

I got this about a year ago to keep the few sticks I would pick up at the B&M, but now I'm trying to stock it up. Just picked up some new stuff at Tinderbox and now I've got an order on the way from Taboo.


----------



## Cheroot

Humidor:









Top Row - Monte No. 2s:









Bottom Row - Various NCs:


----------



## beefytee

My humble little tuperdoor
Maybe for Father's day or my Birthday I can convince the wife to upgrade me.

Stays rock solid at 69-75% RH though


----------



## Nickerson

Andy said:


> [heres:rotfl: my humi


Nice. Is that the Thompson one? They have one just like it.


----------



## karmaz00

great stuff guys


----------



## SMOKE20

Very nice


----------



## Jack Straw

scott, that is a LOT of desktops!


----------



## hornitosmonster

Nice Stuff...keep the pictures coming...


----------



## andrew s

Here is my humi:










It isn't very big but it is my first one that I purchased. It is now stuffed and might be picking up something else soon.


----------



## Herf N Turf

jerseysmoker said:


> Here is what I got going and I still have a ton of room for more


I have that same RyJ box, although mine is the black dyed birdseye maple. Absolutely fabulous humi!!! Extraordinarily well made, like fine furniture. The seal is perfect and the aroma of the cedar is just yummy. Comparing it to the construction of a R&B Davidoff box, it holds up very well. Original MSRP was $545 for them, but I snagged mine for $120 at Christmas time. Everyone's closing them out and Famous always has one on their Auctioneer site. I'm guessing they were a promotional item to preferred retailers so they got them for a song, sold a few at or below retail and are now closing them out.

The shop I bought mine from is a whole store humidor and so I didn't need to do any conditioning. My digi read 69% as soon as I opened it up. I still waited a day to put my sticks in just to be sure.

I use two Heartfelt 70% tubes; one on the top left and another in the bottom right. Two hygros read rock solid and re-wetting is only about once a month or so. I've found (as with any box) that keeping it at least 50% full makes a big difference.

This is one of the only humi's I've seen that will actually hold the 200ct they advertise. It's a big box.

Can you tell I love it? heh :nod:


















Just look how nicely that Anejo was pluming before I killed it... mmmm memories! Thankfully, his twin brother is still napping in the basement!


----------



## TOB9595

scottericsonon said:


> the yard sale cabinet i got for 10 dollars and re-habbed for my needs with some door paint and some new shelves along with my small collection of humis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i built this black humi......i'd like to build another one someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the perdomo box on the top shelf just holds my lighter cutters etc
> 
> scott


Did you do the painting on the glass?
Wonderful art and really adds to the cabinet.
I hope to pic a cab up and retrofit it someday.
Tom


----------



## TOB9595

jerseysmoker said:


> I Just got this humi for a $100.00 with buying a box of cigars for $75.00 so all in all it was 175.00 and I love it.


I can't send any pms cause I am above the quota with the PUFF system....sigh...
Keith IO hope you see this 

Or someone else ....
PLEASE
send Keith a POINTER to this post..
Thank you...

Hi Keith. I'm in Jersey also. Flemington 
Where did you pick up the R&J Humidor.

That's a GREAT price...AND if the sticks you bought are really fine that is a super deal.

I'd like to get on that also, if possible.
Regards
Tom
908 284 9418


----------



## jerseysmoker

TOB9595 said:


> I can't send any pms cause I am above the quota with the PUFF system....sigh...
> Keith IO hope you see this
> 
> Or someone else ....
> PLEASE
> send Keith a POINTER to this post..
> Thank you...
> 
> Hi Keith. I'm in Jersey also. Flemington
> Where did you pick up the R&J Humidor.
> 
> That's a GREAT price...AND if the sticks you bought are really fine that is a super deal.
> 
> I'd like to get on that also, if possible.
> Regards
> Tom
> 908 284 9418


I got that humi at the J&R cigar shop on 17north in paramus nj I had to buy a box of Romeo Y Julieta for $75.00 or over and you got that humi for $100.00 great humi I love it. Oh I don't know if they have it on there web site but it's worth a check


----------



## PDV

jerseysmoker said:


> I Just got this humi for a $100.00 with buying a box of cigars for $75.00 so all in all it was 175.00 and I love it.


Technically, you didn't get THIS humidor, because this one is mine! I love it. It holds about 160 cigars and maintains humidity great! Famous has them on their auction site sometimes; in fact, there's one on there right now: Romeo Y Julieta Contemporary Humidor at CigarAuctioneer


----------



## scottericsonon

TOB9595 said:


> Did you do the painting on the glass?
> Wonderful art and really adds to the cabinet.
> I hope to pic a cab up and retrofit it someday.
> Tom


yes i did paint that although i can't take credit for the "art" ....i found it somewhere on the web and copied it

i'm pretty pleased with the way it came out and i appreciate the compliment



Jack Straw said:


> scott, that is a LOT of desktops!


i know i know LOL

one of these days i'd like to build ONE BIG one to replace them all.....

the 2 small ones were "freebies" and my wife bought me the big RP one

i built the black one "to get my feet wet"

the cabinet idea seemed to work well for my house at least.....it IS lockable and i can keep my cigars whisky etc in there without my little ones being able to get at them



Jack Straw said:


> \


BTW from your user name it seems we have more in common than just cigars


----------



## Jack Straw

Cool...always good to meet another fan.

At some point in the future, I'm going to build a humi or two, maybe enlist help from my grandfather before he gets too old. He is an amazing craftsman, I'd bet most boxes he builds are airtight to begin with.


----------



## mackrazy

YO.. nice looking humi, where did you get it?



eurovw89 said:


> A green-horn here so bare with me....here is my humidor...completely empty...seasoning....waiting for Heartfelt beads hopefully sometime this week.
> 
> Tell me what you think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Im just starting and hopefully soon it will be full in a couple months or so


----------



## rlaliberty

Here is my humble cooler. Nothing too special to most, but they're all special to me. :roll:


----------



## Andy

my little piece of the rock


----------



## andrew s

mackrazy said:


> YO.. nice looking humi, where did you get it?


He picked it up at bed, bath and beyond, I have the same one. He took better pictures than I did. They had them on sale for $30. I believe this is his second one, the first one wouldn't hold the humidity so he took it back and exchanged it.


----------



## mackrazy

This is my first humidor  and my first step step into a new hobby...


----------



## DSturg369

Here you go.....


----------



## SMOKE20

DSturg369 said:


> Here you go.....


Nice smokes my friend


----------



## David M

Although I cant say it enough, I am gonna say it a few times more.
THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE HELP, GUIDANCE, WISDOM & NUMEROUS ANSWERS TO MY SOMETIMES ODD QUESTIONS.
Without you, I would definitely not have what you see below.

The First Born
Holds 300 and since I am a shortie guy, it easily fits the bill.
Now its down to 260 give or take.


By avidmigda

http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stogies2.jpg
By avidmigda

http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stogies3.jpg
By avidmigda


By avidmigda


----------



## GlockG23

Nice humi !!!
some good sticks in there!


----------



## GlockG23

-




All are Taboo


----------



## TOB9595

I love looking at ALL the sticks and various containers used to store the sticks
WONDERFUL!
Thanks guys!
Tom


----------



## randommcsmokesalot

GlockG23 said:


> -
> 
> All are Taboo


Well now we all know why tree was a taboo shortage last month!


----------



## David M

TOB9595 said:


> I love looking at ALL the sticks and various containers used to store the sticks
> WONDERFUL!
> Thanks guys!
> Tom


Yah.
There's a distinct sense of arousal when perusing this neck of the woods.


----------



## darkninja67

David M* said:


> Although I cant say it enough, I am gonna say it a few times more.
> THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE HELP, GUIDANCE, WISDOM & NUMEROUS ANSWERS TO MY SOMETIMES ODD QUESTIONS.
> Without you, I would definitely not have what you see below.
> 
> The First Born
> Holds 300 and since I am a shortie guy, it easily fits the bill.
> Now its down to 260 give or take.
> 
> 
> By avidmigda
> 
> http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stogies2.jpg
> By avidmigda
> 
> http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stogies3.jpg
> By avidmigda
> 
> 
> By avidmigda


that is pretty sweet. No La Gloria Cubana Figuarado Felicias though? or am I missing them?


----------



## sboyajian

mackrazy said:


> This is my first humidor  and my first step step into a new hobby...


 I have one of those (Napoleon II).. it's a great box for the price.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Well! Here's the latest addition. A new humidor.


----------



## GlockG23

It like all of the fun shopping for a cigar
but right in your own home!!!


----------



## randommcsmokesalot

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Well! Here's the latest addition. A new humidor.


when you opening up shop?


----------



## UniqueStylz

Well, I never really was a serious smoker till about a month ago. So I guess my collection has grown pretty fast. I have an opus x, some CAO sopranos, a couple of ashtons, some acid stuff, some 5 vegas, some lvh, some Gurkha and some padilla. I don't know if it's that good, but I enjoy it... And I guess it's good for only a month.. Let me know what you think


----------



## David M

darkninja67 said:


> that is pretty sweet. No La Gloria Cubana Figuarado Felicias though? or am I missing them?


Nope. Should that be on my Must Smoke Shortie List? Will happily put it on there.

Right now inside I got:
AF Exquisitos
CAO MX2 Daggers - Great double maduro wrapper. Amazing Short Thin Smoke. Best super quickie option out there imo.
Panza Quixote
AF Rothschild
Don Lino Africa Kuro - BIG THUMBS UP!!! BIG BIG BIG!!! Highly Recommended for any Shortie smoker. Great great smoke.
Several different Punch's.
AF Short Story
RyJ Love Story
Monte No. 2's
Olor Fuerte
Arganese
A few Ashton's and a Padron

Working on my first ever 2nd purchase now.
Trying to really do this right. In process of getting my first 'La Revolution' style sampler from overseas. Tough to do that one right since its so expensive. But got a few nuggets of wisdom from a fellow Puffer and will see where it takes me.

Still looking for the Hoya 1972 Machito shortie recommended by another Puffer a while back.


----------



## GlockG23

UniqueStylz said:


> Well, I never really was a serious smoker till about a month ago. So I guess my collection has grown pretty fast. I have an opus x, some CAO sopranos, a couple of ashtons, some acid stuff, some 5 vegas, some lvh, some Gurkha and some padilla. I don't know if it's that good, but I enjoy it... And I guess it's good for only a month.. Let me know what you think


Sweet!
Man there are lots of good stick in there!!


----------



## darkninja67

David M* said:


> Nope. Should that be on my Must Smoke Shortie List? Will happily put it on there.


 I would. I have had the Fig. Felicia and the Lujos and both were excellent. Reminds me to grab a box of them too.


----------



## SMOKE20

UniqueStylz said:


> Well, I never really was a serious smoker till about a month ago. So I guess my collection has grown pretty fast. I have an opus x, some CAO sopranos, a couple of ashtons, some acid stuff, some 5 vegas, some lvh, some Gurkha and some padilla. I don't know if it's that good, but I enjoy it... And I guess it's good for only a month.. Let me know what you think
> 
> Nice stash, you may want to move the acids to a seperate humi so that OPUS X right next to it doesnt pick up on the Acid aromas. The flavored cigars can blend into your stash.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

randommcsmokesalot said:


> when you opening up shop?


We were waiting for you to come down to VA from Mass before we open.:thumb:


----------



## UniqueStylz

GlockG23 said:


> Sweet!
> Man there are lots of good stick in there!!


Thanks. Like smoke said, should I put the acids on the bottom, or in another humi?


----------



## karmaz00

looks great guys


----------



## ongreystreet

Should hold around 125, can be expanded to more if I buy trays.

Total costs:

$18 velcro
$25 Hydrometers
$0 Broken Fridge
$0 Cigar Boxes and Lids
$14 8 lbs Cat crystals (been holding between 67-70% for 10+ days)

Total costs $57 with 7.5 lbs of cat crystals remaining.


Don't worry more cigars are on the way.


----------



## defcon3

You guys can scoff and laugh, but I have to start somewhere... I am going to custom build a humidor starting within the next week or two. This 25 count won't cut it, but I will be able to place in finished project!!!


----------



## zucc

there are some really nice looking collections !!


----------



## GlockG23

ongreystreet said:


> Should hold around 125, can be expanded to more if I buy trays.
> 
> Total costs:
> 
> $18 velcro
> $25 Hydrometers
> $0 Broken Fridge
> $0 Cigar Boxes and Lids
> $14 8 lbs Cat crystals (been holding between 67-70% for 10+ days)
> 
> Total costs $57 with 7.5 lbs of cat crystals remaining.
> 
> Don't worry more cigars are on the way.


Talk about *raiding the fridge !!!*
Nice


----------



## TOB9595

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Well! Here's the latest addition. A new humidor.


This looks GREAT!
Is it a retrofit of something?
Did you do some work on it?
Please elaborate as I want something akin to this.
Bestest
Tom


----------



## ongreystreet

GlockG23 said:


> Talk about *raiding the fridge !!!*
> Nice


Thanks. I was skeptical of the whole fridge/cooler ideas, but now I regret spending over $60 on a regular wooden box. I might have to get a larger fridge.


----------



## dvanman

The old 1947 Silvertone Phonograph / humidor is coming along slowly but close...also stared a couple other odd humidors....Coffin ...Book and a wall cabinet ...I need to remember how to add pictures ....later........JD


----------



## bigtattoo79

WOW now you guys have some great setups. I will add a few pics that I took the other day dont expect to see anything too great I am new at all this.

Thanks Lance


----------



## dvanman

...I think I figuered it out...Here are pics of my current humi and 3 other odd humidors in process


----------



## vwkaferman

First post so I'll make it count. Lurked here and other boards before putting together my winodor. Really happy so far, pics below are how it sits thousands of miles away back home. Working in Puerto Rico, come home Thursday.

Awaiting at home are Spanish Cedar planks that I'm going to cut and I might buy a router to make shelves and get rid of the wine racks in there. Not sure if I'm going to keep the beads like they are, or try something different. We'll see. Also using the Cigar Oasis XL







Can't wait to get back home. Miss my babies and my baby! 

James


----------



## darkninja67

Nice Edgestar James. Which model is that? I am looking to snag one for the summer months.


----------



## David M

Some beautiful set-ups there.
The shelves look so beautiful and organized.
Very nice.

- - -

And dvanman - you making those yourself I assume.
Unique stuff you got there.
I am gonna guess that its for fun but just curious, whats the title on the book? Something you expect the average person NOT to pick up and read right! Same with the coffin? You got a little diversion tactic going with those designs? How to keep prying eyes away?
Like the Hide your keys in a Rock product.


----------



## RCReecer

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Well! Here's the latest addition. A new humidor.


I've got the same one, Andy. Craigslist, $40.

Here it is before I started filling it up.


----------



## vwkaferman

darkninja67 said:


> Nice Edgestar James. Which model is that? I am looking to snag one for the summer months.


Thanks! Got a good deal on it from CompactAppliance.com.

It looks like the sale is still going, got it for $199 shipped. Came in great shape, had a few dings on it but you really have to look for it. 28 bottle, can't wait to replace the stainless steel shelves with Spanish Cedar that's waiting at home. 

James


----------



## darkninja67

vwkaferman said:


> Thanks! Got a good deal on it from CompactAppliance.com.
> 
> It looks like the sale is still going, got it for $199 shipped. Came in great shape, had a few dings on it but you really have to look for it. 28 bottle, can't wait to replace the stainless steel shelves with Spanish Cedar that's waiting at home.
> 
> James


Nice. good luck with it.


----------



## vwkaferman

Hope I'm not reading into that meaning good luck with that piece of crap? Please tell me I'm wrong, I ain't got time to be messin with no Humidors, I only have time to wash clothes, smoke a stoge, hang out with the girl and turn right around and travel to the next job!

James


----------



## mistabman

Well, I've been posting here for over a year and I still haven't gotten around to posting the humis, so today I thought I'd do just that. I have 2 humis, the first one I got is an old thompsons cherrywood humi, holds about 30 smokes when packed to the brim (like it is now). The other is called the "Solana" from cheaphumidors.com. It probably holds about 80 cigars when completely full. I tend to keep the larger toros, torpedos and churchills in the solana, and mostly robustos and such in the thomspon humi. I'm a singles and 5 pack buyer, so there's lots and lots of variety to choose from. The most I have of any 1 cigar is 13 and that's on the 5 Vegas Relic cause I just bought a 10 pack from joecigar last week.


----------



## David M

Looks like you have a Cigar Buffet.
Very Nice Mistabman!


----------



## doubled

Damn you cbid


----------



## SMOKE20

doubled said:


> Damn you cbid


Hell yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## hornitosmonster

doubled said:


> Damn you cbid


Very Nice...Congrats!!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

Havent posted here in about 9 months... boy has my collection grown! let me know what you think

The singles box









The inventory from my coolidor


----------



## SMOKE20

Nice setup you have there


----------



## 92hatchattack

David M said:


> Although I cant say it enough, I am gonna say it a few times more.
> THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE HELP, GUIDANCE, WISDOM & NUMEROUS ANSWERS TO MY SOMETIMES ODD QUESTIONS.
> Without you, I would definitely not have what you see below.
> 
> The First Born
> Holds 300 and since I am a shortie guy, it easily fits the bill.
> Now its down to 260 give or take.
> 
> 
> By avidmigda
> 
> http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stogies2.jpg
> By avidmigda
> 
> http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stogies3.jpg
> By avidmigda
> 
> 
> By avidmigda


David M, ive been looking at this humi as a possible upgrade in a few months. Can you share your opinions on it? Sorry, I cant seem to find a way to PM you.


----------



## Richm20

Im new so I thought i would put up a pic. while I say hello.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2863798080032057389Oievrb

HELLO


----------



## darkninja67

Rich, thanks for reminding me to grab some El Reys.
nice collection


----------



## Richm20

darkninja67 said:


> Rich, thanks for reminding me to grab some El Reys.
> nice collection


Glad I could be a help:wink:

Thanks, I just starting to get back into smoking again, I took almost a 10yr break, so I'm starting to build up my collection again. A trip to Germany this September will help add more of the "exotic" smokes. For now I'm lucky to have some great local B&M's and I work in NYC just a few blocks from JR.


----------



## ongreystreet

doubled said:


> Damn you cbid


Your bags have bits of blue in them, are you using cat litter crystals?


----------



## JerseyStepUp

doubled said:


> Damn you cbid


how much did shipping on cbid run you for that? and how was it shipped??


----------



## mistabman

Richm20 said:


> Im new so I thought i would put up a pic. while I say hello.
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2863798080032057389Oievrb
> 
> HELLO


Nice smokes! Are those some rectangulares? I really enjoy some ERDM!


----------



## bogner

My humble Adorini Chianti humidor (German made i believe ..) should hold 100 cigars, but I'm on 62 now, and I'm starting to see a problem .. :biggrin:



















Top drawer containing Cuban-cigars only .. 









Middle drawer containing a mixed selection of good smokes, that I mostly keep for myself (and a corner closest to the front where I keep cigars that were freebies or of questionable quality ... 









The bottom drawer - this is the one that I share with my friends (none of them smoke cigars on a regular basis, so they can't tell the difference - their own words) - still, I believe the quality in this drawer is higher than what the local smoke shops can deliver ...









I'm running out of space .. so I'm thinking of removing the cedar-dividers but I'm not sure what will happen to the taste of the individual cigars if they touch .. ??


----------



## QWKDTSN

Now that is a great looking humidor! Very classy looking - love the organization - nice CCs too


----------



## P_Roberts

Just starting out.


----------



## SMOKE20

P Roberts Nice humi


----------



## docruger

bogner said:


> My humble Adorini Chianti humidor (German made i believe ..) should hold 100 cigars, but I'm on 62 now, and I'm starting to see a problem .. :biggrin:
> i can solve that problem, just send me some of the sticks. (LOL) ill make room in my humi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer containing Cuban-cigars only ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle drawer containing a mixed selection of good smokes, that I mostly keep for myself (and a corner closest to the front where I keep cigars that were freebies or of questionable quality ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom drawer - this is the one that I share with my friends (none of them smoke cigars on a regular basis, so they can't tell the difference - their own words) - still, I believe the quality in this drawer is higher than what the local smoke shops can deliver ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of space .. so I'm thinking of removing the cedar-dividers but I'm not sure what will happen to the taste of the individual cigars if they touch .. ??


i can solve that problem, just send me some of the sticks. (LOL) ill make room in my humi.


----------



## Andy

here mine not much but I`am happy:caked:


----------



## SMOKE20

Andy you have some good smokes there


----------



## bogner

docruger said:


> i can solve that problem, just send me some of the sticks. (LOL) ill make room in my humi.


:biggrin: somehow I don't think that's a solution that'll work for me in the long run

@QWKDTSN: thanks! I like it myself - if only I had time to smoke those CC's ..


----------



## doubled

JerseyStepUp said:


> how much did shipping on cbid run you for that? and how was it shipped??


I believe they try and charge you $185 for shipping, but I only live 20 minutes from their shop so I went and picked it up.:tu


----------



## David M

92hatchattack said:


> David M, ive been looking at this humi as a possible upgrade in a few months. Can you share your opinions on it? Sorry, I cant seem to find a way to PM you.


The Salerno is a fantastic Humidor.
It does its job 110%.
Its big and very very roomy inside.
In the pictures I posted. You cant really see it but the lowest (of 3) sections has sticks piled 7 rows high. I am not even at the top of that section either. There is still room for another row. Maybe two.
Its nice and big. Likely holds 220+ regular sticks. Or 330+ small sticks.

The Glass all around the Humidor - Top and Vertical Side Windows are great. Easy to look inside and always nice just to be able to see your sticks at any given moment.

Each level also has movable partitions. Your choice on how much space to give each section. I imagine a lot of humi's have those movable partitions but some may not.
Its something I like and its very convenient.

Brand new it sells for $150.
Mine was called an "imperfect" and they knocked off $30.
For $120, I was and am, very very happy.
And there was actually nothing dinged on the humidor itself. Just the box it was in got damaged. Whatever pierced into the box though, didn't get to the humi and only damaged the shipping foam.
Great Score. Great Humi.
Big Thumbs Up! Highly recommended.

Edit: That is an old picture. The lowest section has 2 partitions. On the left side sticks are piled 5 high. Middle also piled 5 high. Far right is piled 6 high.
Now though, its up to 7 rows on the bottom and still has room.


----------



## thebayratt

Here is my small set up. One glass top holds up to 50, oh no!!! Infusedcigars!! Let the hatemail begin. :biglaugh: 
Then I have another that holds up to 100 with my "conventional" sticks.


----------



## thebayratt

Here is two more pics. Gotta love the "novelty" of the Drew Estate Natural "Egg"

** Sorry did not know if the last two were going to show up or not! **


----------



## SMOKE20

Some Nice smokes bayratt


----------



## slyder

Heres some pics of a couple of mine.


----------



## SMOKE20

You have a nice setup slyder


----------



## Acesfull

Here are my humis

These have cigars in them...

























These are decommissioned


----------



## SMOKE20

Nice aces, I am jealous


----------



## slyder

Thats a full time job just taking care of the humis!


----------



## Acesfull

between beads and hydras i dont do anything they sit right between 64-66, the smaller one is right at 70


----------



## bigmanfromou

Aces, what's the 2nd cabinet humidor? Thanks


----------



## MattB

lots of great ideas here, thanks everyone for sharing your pics


----------



## mc2712

That is an awesome set of humidors. Acesfull.


----------



## tlempke

thebayratt said:


> Here is my small set up. One glass top holds up to 50, oh no!!! Infusedcigars!! Let the hatemail begin. :biglaugh:
> Then I have another that holds up to 100 with my "conventional" sticks.


Smoke what you like, not what other people like! If you like the acids then smoke them. I have a few friends who do, personally I don't like them but I don't think anyone on here will bash you for having them.


----------



## AspiringGent

Great stashes all of you! I'm jealous


----------



## Acesfull

bigmanfromou said:


> Aces, what's the 2nd cabinet humidor? Thanks


Its the Mother of All Humidors from Thompson's, I dont think they sell them anymore.. my mom bought it for me for Christmas last year.


----------



## thebayratt

J.C. said:


> I'm embarassed to show my humi when I see all these cabinets and great collections, but you've got to start somewhere!
> 
> I got this about a year ago to keep the few sticks I would pick up at the B&M, but now I'm trying to stock it up. Just picked up some new stuff at Tinderbox and now I've got an order on the way from Taboo.


Don't feal too bad, I have the same one myself (plus one more) it is a great starting out humidor. I see you got smart too on the hygrometer not being the most accurate. I got a digital one too like you did, smart move. Just keep the glass top out of the sun and it should be ok.


----------



## thrasher64

Meager beginnings
(poo, my post count makes this a copy/paste photo) i50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/thrasher64/P6201540.jpg?t=1245523827

5 Vegas gold, Flor De oliva (not as impressed as I hoping with these) Oliva G, Oliva Con-res, Cuban Reject Maduro/Cuban reject


Big one should be stabilized by the time my first devil site order arrives layball:


----------



## zitro_joe

Here is my set up in my tent in Afghanistan. cell phone pics


----------



## Egis

Nice set up zitro joe. How is the BSN Syntha-6 working? never tried anything from BSN, but I heard good thing about it!


----------



## QWKDTSN

Thanks for your service Zitro!

Here is my little guy.... chock full.


----------



## zitro_joe

Egis said:


> Nice set up zitro joe. How is the BSN Syntha-6 working? never tried anything from BSN, but I heard good thing about it!


It seems to work well, muscle recovery is definately faster than without it. It taste great, and mixes well, not many powder clumps.


----------



## Toulouse

Nice Steve! Your picture got me thinking ... If I switch over to mostly Nubs, I could double my storage capacity.


----------



## Bill Brewer

Here's my stash and my first post...


----------



## GlockG23

there are some nice sticks in that humi !


----------



## SMOKE20

Zitro joe has some asesome tatuajes in there


----------



## Jack Straw

Hey Joe, looks like you're really roughing it over there! :lol::dr


----------



## havanajohn

Nise stash. Quality stuff.


----------



## DSturg369

Very nice collections!!!! :tu


----------



## tmanqz

I have two humidors and it works good for me so far.
I keep a private stash box and a everyday smoke box.
View attachment 47051


View attachment 47052


View attachment 47053


View attachment 47054


View attachment 47055


----------



## MattB

I know that one on the left, Thompson's - that was my first humi as well, nice set up.


----------



## zitro_joe

Jack Straw said:


> Hey Joe, looks like you're really roughing it over there! :lol::dr


Hey now, so I like to have nice smokes while I am deployed...:madgrin:


----------



## tmanqz

MattB said:


> I know that one on the left, Thompson's - that was my first humi as well, nice set up.


Thompson's tricked me into buying it, said they were going to throw it in on a deal then charged me for it, however I liked the looks of it and it works great, so I kept it.
But, I'll never buy anything from them again.


----------



## jeff_connors




----------



## bogner

uhh, too bad about that Cohiba, tried smoking one with similar cracks, almost impossible  other than that, nice setup


----------



## jeff_connors

Yeh someone the baggage carriers on the plan managed to do that , im hoping the binder leaf is not cracked ...I was hoping to just fix it with pectin


----------



## mp928

Nice setup jeff.

What size Vinotemp is that?


----------



## jeff_connors

12 bottle. Not a vinotemp per-say, some other brand .


----------



## jeff_connors

jeff_connors said:


> Yeh someone the baggage carriers on the plan managed to do that , im hoping the binder leaf is not cracked ...I was hoping to just fix it with pectin


WHAT THE HELL??

sleep first, type later....re-read "see spot run"
anyways.....
about that cohiba...its got destroyed. destroyed on a plane. destroyed on a plane by a baggage handler. im hoping to fix it with pectin...


----------



## bogner

no worries, turned on the "low on nicotine-dictionary" and that was what it translated into  - damn baggage handlers!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

too much talk and not enough pictures... but i suppose im just adding to the excessive taling...crap! oh well... more pictures!


----------



## Criminal

Posted these in a different thread, but they belong here:




























My favorite Opus X - The Rising X. I received it from the Big Smoke.


----------



## DSturg369

WOW...... Very Nice Adam!! :tu


----------



## 8ball

Agreed. I'm trying to pick my jaw off of the floor.


----------



## Juicestain

Yay! I found the right thread for this. Here is my humble beginning. Got a few of my friends sticks in here while his humidor is seasoning really need to shift some stuff around when I get his moved out.


----------



## Plop007

Very nice humidors.

Mine I ordered is coming in the mail soon. Can't wait till I season it and post some pics.


----------



## Jimbo14

Very nice guys. We have the same initials Justin


----------



## SMOKE20

Adam that is real nice, that looks like a trivoli too. awesome humi, i love mine


----------



## Criminal

Yeah, it is a Trivoli. Had it for about 8 years or so. What a bargain. Of course, the cheap part is always the humidor. The expensive part is filling it up. Figured that out with the wine cellar, too.


----------



## Juicestain

Woohoo for UPS man! Got my new humidor I ordered a few weeks ago. This one is about twice as big as my previous one that was getting pretty full up. Now got some more room to grow once seasoning is finished. If I had found this forum a little sooner this would be a thermo-electric wine chiller instead. Oh well, I love the idea of the drawers to make organization easier.


----------



## 8ball

Very nice, Justin. I love glass tops.


----------



## AspiringGent

Juicestain said:


> If I had found this forum a little sooner this would be a thermo-electric wine chiller instead..


That humidor looks great. Despite the love for coolers around here, I for one am still a fan of traditional humidors, if just for their simplistic beauty.


----------



## tx_tuff

Very nice, I love the look of it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Very nice humidor.
I'm still living in the dark ages with my simple 100 cigar humidor.
Someday though I'll have a nice big cabinet humidor, or maybe a walk-in!


----------



## cummins2500hd

Juicestain said:


> Woohoo for UPS man! Got my new humidor I ordered a few weeks ago. This one is about twice as big as my previous one that was getting pretty full up. Now got some more room to grow once seasoning is finished. If I had found this forum a little sooner this would be a thermo-electric wine chiller instead. Oh well, I love the idea of the drawers to make organization easier.


I have this same exact humidor and LOVE IT. Be careful with the bottom two drawers as they aren't as tall and depending on ring gauge you cannot stack to high without scraping the cigars as you open/close the drawers. Other than that you will love it!!!


----------



## bdw1984

very nice justin!!! simple, elegant and beautiful... enjoy it... itll be full soon


----------



## Juicestain

Thanks all for the complements! I find myself gazing at it longingly wanting to throw cigars in there when I'm in the same room :biggrin: Season faster darnit!


----------



## SmokeRings

HOLY OPUS!!!!
very nice man. i wish my humi had that many in it (only 5). but maybe one day:dance:

nice pictures everyone. i will take some pics of the couple i have soon


----------



## Volker

UPS just stopped by !
Ladies & Gents, the Naple !

Got it from cigartoyz.com .
Was my first purchase there and a pleasant experience.
It seems it was the last one they had and on inspection for shipping they saw that one of the trays in the sides had resin stains. Darian contacted me, offering either a rebate or letting me step back from the order. The rebate was fair so I took it.

My wife is totally in Art Deco so this humi got the spousal stamp of approval (mine as well obviously).


----------



## GlockG23

Juicestain said:


> Yay! I found the right thread for this. Here is my humble beginning. Got a few of my friends sticks in here while his humidor is seasoning really need to shift some stuff around when I get his moved out.


Nice stash,, and where did you score that cutter?


----------



## GlockG23

Volker said:


> UPS just stopped by !
> Ladies & Gents, the Naple !
> 
> Got it from cigartoyz.com .
> Was my first purchase there and a pleasant experience.
> It seems it was the last one they had and on inspection for shipping they saw that one of the trays in the sides had resin stains. Darian contacted me, offering either a rebate or letting me step back from the order. The rebate was fair so I took it.
> 
> My wife is totally in Art Deco so this humi got the spousal stamp of approval (mine as well obviously).


I find this funny that I am typing this to a guy but,,,, NICE BOX !


----------



## Volker

GlockG23 said:


> I find this funny that I am typing this to a guy but,,,, NICE BOX !


Thanks ! And may I say, nice tat :smoke2:


----------



## SMOKE20

GlockG23 said:


> Nice stash,, and where did you score that cutter?


That is a nice cutter. I have the same one. I got mine in a cohiba gift pack 2 years ago.


----------



## Juicestain

GlockG23 said:


> Nice stash,, and where did you score that cutter?


^^^ +1

Came in a holiday gift pack I picked up for a steal ($25 i think) from JR when I started smoking last year.


----------



## Lexxxus

*My just-completed Vinotemp...*

*Well, unloaded most of the contents of my 2 coolers into my new fridge with my great new drawers and shelves from Chuck (Chasden)

*It fits about 400 sticks leaving about 50 "doubles" in unopened boxes and about 25 tubos still in the cooler. With another 75 on the way from Atlantic I just may have to consider either a second fridge or simply a large stand-up unit. I'm smoking as fast as I can but the seem to add up quickly.

What did "Roy Scheider" in "Jaws" say? _"We're gonna' need a bigger boat"..._

I have a new Cuban Crafters 150 stick that I will probably put on top of the fridge for the meantime...

Here's the Cubans: (Monte "A"'s and Upmann Sir Winnies kept in their lovely boxes also with some Partagas D4, more Siglos and a La Aurora Treasure box on top)














































A mixed bag of my faves here: Leon Jimenes 300's, Hoyas and Oliva O's (all Churchills) Oliva V Belis, Perdomo Habanos Robustos (a great smoke!) CAO MX2's in Toro and a box of Rocky Decade Torpedos. 

















The lonely J. Fuego Natural on the top left has since been enjoyed but I have a box on the way! LOVE those samplers from Atlantic!

I loaded it up and put in 3 small tubs of 65% in the top half and a 1lb block of 70% at the bottom... I have 3 hygros in place and I will monitor the RH... I did not cure the drawers... If it tends to be dry I don't mind as long as it doesn't get really low as my Cubans seem to be a tad most and require an overnight dryboxing. Hopefully their new home will bring them all in line.

I've left the glass on the shelves but open a crack. I have it plugged in and set to it's highest temp (about 67 degrees) and I am also using 1 Oust fan.

This will beat the hell out of rummaging thru picnic coolers. Hope this works well.

*UPDATE:* 6 days later I'm sitting at 69 temp (now unplugged as it is in my basement) with RH between 67 & 69% I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Dom

I'm like dying to get a vino/wine cooler. Are they tough to convert? like putting in shelves and everything?


----------



## havanajohn

Good looking humidor.


----------



## Juicestain

Very nice Lexxxus :thumb:


----------



## tx_tuff

Ok so going to post some pics of my humidor.



















Padilla 1932, Illusion hl, Oliva Serie V Lancero









Padilla Miami's all Robusto. Padilla is having problems with his new boxes









Don Pepin Vegas Cubanas, Tatuaje Cabaiguan Guapos 46, 601 Cubao









The top, its a mess!


----------



## Ron1369

I have this same Humidor and love it. At least it looks just like one of the humidors I have. Mine is a Trivoli Humidor. Is that the make of yours also? 
:smoke2oes the top of yours open so you can put your cigars in divided rows?? 

Although I have it to full of great smokes now and will need something about twice as big the next one I buy.

I only wish that humidors did not cost as much as they do, especially for the size I need to keep all of the smokes I have. 

I will find a way to make due though.

I will post a picture when I figure out how to do it.


----------



## tx_tuff

Yes the same one.


----------



## Egis

Very nice selection tx_tuff, you could put my humidor in your humidor (biglaugh) I need too upgrade my 150ct, is not enough, but my wife doesn't like idea of big humi!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubix^3

Great pics Frank. I am in the pre-market dreaming stage of a cabinet humidor. 
You like yours? Would you have preferred a pull-out drawer instead of a hinged top? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SMOKE20

Nice selection frank. Love the Cabinet.


----------



## Dom

Volker said:


> UPS just stopped by !
> Ladies & Gents, the Naple !
> 
> Got it from cigartoyz.com .
> Was my first purchase there and a pleasant experience.
> It seems it was the last one they had and on inspection for shipping they saw that one of the trays in the sides had resin stains. Darian contacted me, offering either a rebate or letting me step back from the order. The rebate was fair so I took it.
> 
> My wife is totally in Art Deco so this humi got the spousal stamp of approval (mine as well obviously).


That thing is sick


----------



## Volker

Dom said:


> That thing is sick


Thanks Dom ! (I hope you meant it in a good way  )

I just haven't figured out what to do with the compartments in the side doors.
They aren't part of the humi, they aren't sealed and if I load them full, the sticks fall out the back. If I only put in a few they tumble around when opening.

Am I missing something obvious on how that is supposed to work ?

As for the actual humi, the front door and top lid seal good and it keeps the humidity well, with 4 DryMistat.


----------



## tx_tuff

Rubix^3 said:


> Great pics Frank. I am in the pre-market dreaming stage of a cabinet humidor.
> You like yours? Would you have preferred a pull-out drawer instead of a hinged top? Thanks for sharing.


A pull out drawer would be nice, but the top on this one is really deep! I know it could hold 200 plus cigars, maybe even 300 or more. But it works great and with it having the lid that lifts up out of the way its easy to look around for that one cigar you just have to have LOL


----------



## MattB

Here is my biggest humidor, I am trying to learn to take and post decent pics so don't be too hard on me.


----------



## Rev2010

MattB said:


> Here is my biggest humidor, I am trying to learn to take and post decent pics so don't be too hard on me.


I have the same humi and love it. But I use both of the original trays, looks like you took one out yes?

It's a nice looking humi with a surprising large amount of space. And it's really inexpensive too.

Rev.


----------



## MattB

Rev2010 said:


> I have the same humi and love it. But I use both of the original trays, looks like you took one out yes?
> 
> It's a nice looking humi with a surprising large amount of space. And it's really inexpensive too.
> 
> Rev.


Yep, I took the top tray out because I used to have boxes stacked and it didn't fit, I'm in the process of rearranging everything and I think it's going back in. You are correct that has been a great humi and it was a really good price for the size, I got it on cbid.


----------



## stormblade

My very modest beginner humi. I may be new, but the guys I am learning from are very experienced and are teaching me the "right" way.

I have not yet begun to smoke! - (Shades of John Paul Jones)
￼


----------



## Habanolover

My overflow cooler.


----------



## Nickerson

*Re: My just-completed Vinotemp...*



Lexxxus said:


>


What are the Cohiba's on the left of this picture? I WANT SOME!

Those are the Cuban ones correct? looks like a Cohiba Secretos Maduro


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: My just-completed Vinotemp...*



Nickerson said:


> What are the Cohiba's on the left of this picture? I WANT SOME!


They appear to be Maduro Genios.


----------



## MattB

Here is my "CAO" humi, I don't keep CAO's in it but I thought it was a really cool humidor. My CAO's are in another one that I'm sure I will put a pic up today sometime.


----------



## MattB

My "Glass Top" humidor, with some PAM's, Opus, and a few other sticks in there. I have a few more humis but I'm going to play around with my camera and work on getting better shots before I post any more.


----------



## commonsenseman

MattB said:


> Here is my "CAO" humi, I don't keep CAO's in it but I thought it was a really cool humidor. My CAO's are in another one that I'm sure I will put a pic up today sometime.


Love the Gurkha Shaggy's.


----------



## MattB

commonsenseman said:


> Love the Gurkha Shaggy's.


I couldn't agree more, those are very underrated IMO


----------



## Nickerson

Great collection Matt... Padron Annies, Opus X, Anejo, Diamond Crown Maximus, Sopranos. Very nice.


----------



## Nickerson

stormblade said:


> My very modest beginner humi. I may be new, but the guys I am learning from are very experienced and are teaching me the "right" way.
> 
> I have not yet begun to smoke! - (Shades of John Paul Jones)
> ￼


Is that the "treasure dome" humidor?

The Treasure Dome Humidor | Famous Smoke Shop

I really want that. Looks great and a nice price.

They have one on some site that I never heard of for $137.00. Famous sells them for $150.00.

C-H-I-M-P says that cbid sells them for Min: $76.00 Avg: $107.91

Might wait for a good priced one on there.


----------



## MattB

Nickerson said:


> Is that the "treasure dome" humidor?
> 
> The Treasure Dome Humidor | Famous Smoke Shop
> 
> I really want that. Looks great and a nice price.
> 
> They have one on some site that I never heard of for $137.00. Famous sells them for $150.00.
> 
> C-H-I-M-P says that cbid sells them for Min: $76.00 Avg: $107.91
> 
> Might wait for a good priced one on there.


That is, I have one of those as well (haven't got the pics up yet) I got it on cbid for a pretty good deal. It is a very good humidor, tons of room for a desktop and holds humidity like a champ. If you find a good deal - jump on it.


----------



## holmes711

Really love your collection Matt! I second the Shaggys.


----------



## stormblade

Nickerson said:


> Is that the "treasure dome" humidor?
> 
> I really want that. Looks great and a nice price.
> 
> They have one on some site that I never heard of for $137.00. Famous sells them for $150.00.
> 
> C-H-I-M-P says that cbid sells them for Min: $76.00 Avg: $107.91
> 
> Might wait for a good priced one on there.


Yes - it is the Treasure Dome, how apropos since it holds my treasure!

Notice the Hydra for humidification. That thing is the best!

I bought mine from CI and it was fairly cheap - $129.


----------



## stu929

I recently got a DOME myself and love it. Once it got up to where I wanted it to be which didnt take long it has been rock solid. The hygro they sent me was off by 13% but after adjusting it has been dead on. Plan to replace it with a digital when the funds are available. 

I was able to get mine for $91 off the devil site so Im very pleased!


----------



## MattB

This is my small dome, I have one more desktop and a cooler to post.


----------



## stormblade

"I recently got a DOME myself and love it. Once it got up to where I wanted it to be which didnt take long it has been rock solid. The hygro they sent me was off by 13% but after adjusting it has been dead on. Plan to replace it with a digital when the funds are available. - stu929"

I noticed that my hygrometer is not acting normal either. I tried the Salt Test and it didnt move. I tried several ways to do the Salt Test and it still did not move. I bought a Humi-Care MH-8 and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Volker

I had already posted pictures of my new humi. Today we got finally a piece of furniture that, I think, compliments it.
The bottom part will be used for boxes, the middle part currently holds the mini humi for our flavored sticks (a few Acids and my wife's CAO Cherrybombs).
The top drawer will store cutter, lighters, etc.

We got it from pier one and while it is officially a 'mail desk', I think it can be converted.


----------



## MattB

That looks really good Volker, sounds like a good plan. You will have everything in one place, I like it.


----------



## Volker

Thanks Matt ! I'm glad too that I don't have to think now where all the stuff is stored.


----------



## GoodFella

Matt B can you tell me more about the CAO cigar wrapped in tissue. i dont think i have ever seen it before.


----------



## MattB

GoodFella said:


> Matt B can you tell me more about the CAO cigar wrapped in tissue. i dont think i have ever seen it before.


Those are the original release CAO Criollo, they used to come in a cabnet style box with drawers and wrapped in tissue paper with a second band around it. These are great smokes, had I know they were going to change I would have saved the box and more sticks.


----------



## tx_tuff

Damn I was going to answer that LOL. They where really cool boxes.


----------



## holmes711

Nice setup Volker. Fits perfect together.


----------



## Ringlardner27

*My Humi - The Death Star!*

Below is what my friends respectfully refer to as the "Death Star". It was given to me this past Christmas as a gift by my latest ex-gf! She was also nice enough to give me both a lighter & cutter by XiKar!

*"Oh I'm afraid that this battle station will be quite operational when your friends arrive. And then, young Skywalker, you will die. As will your friends..."*


----------



## edogg

Very nice! What a nice ex-gf. At least she didnt try to take it with her.


----------



## thrasher64

Yay, 30 post limit past, can post pictures!

Top Shelf a few weeks ago










Top Shelf more recently









Bottom area










Bonus pic: Oil change+ stogie+ beer


----------



## 8ball

Nice humi and nice Vette!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

thrasher64 said:


> Yay, 30 post limit past, can post pictures!
> 
> Top Shelf a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Shelf more recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus pic: Oil change+ stogie+ beer


Das a verrrry niiice!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Very nice Corvette, also looks like you have some very nice smokes there. :smoke2:


----------



## Nickerson

thrasher64 said:


> Yay, 30 post limit past, can post pictures!
> 
> Top Shelf a few weeks ago


Let me know how that El Mejor Emerald smokes. Always wondered about them!


----------



## havanajohn

Finally put up som pics of my humidor...


----------



## Juicestain

Very nice John! Good selection you got there. Is that 2 boxes of VSG's I see to the left on the middle shelf:thumb:


----------



## havanajohn

Juicestain said:


> Very nice John! Good selection you got there. Is that 2 boxes of VSG's I see to the left on the middle shelf:thumb:


 Thank you. Yes, they are Enchantments. Since then I have added another box of em.


----------



## DSturg369

Sweeeeeet! :tu


----------



## danmcmartin

Wow, I love this thread!! Just spent 3 hours drooling over all the pics. One observation. It might be the distinctive wrapper, but it seems about 80% of the pics have a CAO Brazillians.:dunno:

Can't wait to get mine in a few weeks from the wife for my birthday.


----------



## sboyajian

Haven't taken pictures of my stuff all together for almost a 8 or 9 months.. so here goes..


----------



## sboyajian

cont'd...


----------



## Egis

Sboyajian, whats a one crazy selection!!!!! Very nice, How much is that humidor in first post, the limitada one!


----------



## Rubix^3

Stephen,
I stare at my computer screen in awe and wonderment.


----------



## sboyajian

Egis said:


> Sboyajian, whats a one crazy selection!!!!! Very nice, How much is that humidor in first post, the limitada one!


 I only paid $185 for mine, but it's like $800 with all of the cigars in it. I believe the humidor is actually supposed to be like $300, but I spend to much at the B&M to have to pay full price haha.


----------



## Juicestain

Rubix^3 said:


> Stephen,
> I stare at my computer screen in awe and wonderment.


+1. Amazing.


----------



## sboyajian

sboyajian said:


> I only paid $185 for mine, but it's like $800 with all of the cigars in it. I believe the humidor is actually supposed to be like $300, but I spend to much at the B&M to have to pay full price haha.


 For clarification for anyone who doesn't know what that first line means "with all of the cigars in it".. I am not referring to the cigars in the picture.

La Gloria Cubana released a Limitada Serie R humidor in 03, 04, 05, 06 and 07. Each box can stocked with Limitada Serie R cigars (which retail for about $28 a piece).

The 07 contained I believe a tray of each year, including an unreleased 2002.

The boxes are limited to a production of 500.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

sboyajian said:


> For clarification for anyone who doesn't know what that first line means "with all of the cigars in it".. I am not referring to the cigars in the picture.
> 
> La Gloria Cubana released a Limitada Serie R humidor in 03, 04, 05, 06 and 07. Each box can stocked with Limitada Serie R cigars (which retail for about $28 a piece).
> 
> The 07 contained I believe a tray of each year, including an unreleased 2002.
> 
> The boxes are limited to a production of 500.


mg: It looks like you are running out of room in that limitada, so if you need to purge a few sticks to make some room......I'll be happy to watch them for you :eyebrows:.


----------



## defcon3

I am far from being a good photographer, but here are pics of my vertical humidor. I was originally going to build one, but this is pretty much what I had in mind anyway, saved me time and money...

Blurry:










Not as Blurry:










Inside:










My secondary hygrometer was in the way...










I have a bundle of 20 Gurkha's in the Padilla humidor I am aging, but I know for a fact they probably wont last past 6 months....

I usually rest them, smoke them, repeat...

But I am going to make an attempt in TRYING to age them...

I am still in the process of testing cigars out to see what brand and types I enjoy, so there are a decent variety of smokes in there I have yet to try...


----------



## Rubix^3

Nice humi Def. 
I have 2 desktops and have tried to "age" cigars too. They age alright; about a couple months before they are up in smoke! haha.


----------



## holmes711

Wow Stephen! That's all the words that I can say is Wow! Brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## Cyber

Ill get in on this one 

Here is my 69$ humi off e-bay as well as some of what is in it.


----------



## mrsmitty

Rev2010 said:


> I have the same humi and love it. But I use both of the original trays, looks like you took one out yes?
> 
> It's a nice looking humi with a surprising large amount of space. And it's really inexpensive too.
> 
> Rev.


Where did you get that humi from? Looking to get a new humi

I was looking at these two from cigartoyz.com anyone heard about these guys?

AV-600 Cabinet Cigar Humidor Display Humidor

VG-500 400 Count Display Cigar Humidor 50% off Exclusive Holiday Sale


----------



## Volker

mrsmitty said:


> Where did you get that humi from? Looking to get a new humi
> 
> I was looking at these two from cigartoyz.com anyone heard about these guys?
> 
> AV-600 Cabinet Cigar Humidor Display Humidor
> 
> VG-500 400 Count Display Cigar Humidor 50% off Exclusive Holiday Sale


I bought mine (a few pages back) there and am very happy how everything turned out.
Great price and great communication.


----------



## defcon3

Rubix^3 said:


> Nice humi Def.
> I have 2 desktops and have tried to "age" cigars too. They age alright; about a couple months before they are up in smoke! haha.


It seems we both have the same problem... Not really a problem actually


----------



## gjcab09




----------



## sd_smoker

Here are mine. The fridge is an old 30's era (I think) GE that had been sitting in a friend's grandma's backyard. The first pic is the "before" pic and the rest are after some restoration. Last one is my desktops...


----------



## thebuddha

Rod:

I am hopefully going to be getting the same glass top humi that you have. Is it any good? It is going to be my first humi.:biggrin:


----------



## SMOKE20

Thats a nice way to use that old fridge, Very cool


----------



## Nickerson

sd_smoker said:


> Here are mine. The fridge is an old 30's era (I think) GE that had been sitting in a friend's grandma's backyard. The first pic is the "before" pic and the rest are after some restoration. Last one is my desktops...


Wow man. Very nice.

What are those 5 torpedo's in the bottom left corner of the try to the right?


----------



## sd_smoker

Nickerson said:


> Wow man. Very nice.
> 
> What are those 5 torpedo's in the bottom left corner of the try to the right?


Thanks!

If you're talking about the short maduros with the yellow bands; those are Mayorga Gordito Torpedos. Good smokes!


----------



## thebayratt

I have the same glasstop as Rod does. Very nice humi, just don't trust the hygrometer. Mine has been stuck on 70 forever.


----------



## gjcab09

thebuddha said:


> Rod:
> 
> I am hopefully going to be getting the same glass top humi that you have. Is it any good? It is going to be my first humi.:biggrin:


I like it just fine, tb, it seems to be very consistent on holding the rh, the analog hygro works better than the one that came with the Thompson, and I really dig being able to look at my stash without lifting the lid!

Good Luck with yours!


----------



## gjcab09

thebayratt said:


> just don't trust the hygrometer. Mine has been stuck on 70 forever.


Wierd...mine's been performing quite well considering previous experience. I don't rely on it alone though.


----------



## tmanqz

Tuscany Humidor 125ct imperfect from cheaphumidors.com, $45.95
I cant find any scratches or dents on it.

View attachment 47594


View attachment 47595


View attachment 47596


View attachment 47598


----------



## mrsmitty

tmanqz said:


> Tuscany Humidor 125ct imperfect from cheaphumidors.com, $45.95
> I cant find any scratches or dents on it.
> 
> View attachment 47594
> 
> 
> View attachment 47595
> 
> 
> View attachment 47596
> 
> 
> View attachment 47598


74% humidity better keep an eye on that.


----------



## rlupojr

This is a Humidor I am building for a gentleman in FL! You can see more on my page!


----------



## Juicestain

Very nice Tim:thumb: Very similar to my first humidor.


----------



## Sigarz

mrsmitty said:


> 74% humidity better keep an eye on that.


:nono: I think its 67% humidity and 74 degrees F but still getting a bit warm


----------



## tmanqz

Sigarz said:


> :nono: I think its 67% humidity and 74 degrees F but still getting a bit warm


Holding at 69%.
Been in the 90's today, ac set at 75 in the house.
Think it'll be okay.

Thanx for the thumbs up Juice.


----------



## Juicestain

Just got done stocking my "new" humi almost to the gills... Thought I would throw up a few pics while it's still full(ish). Really wish I had just went for the big guns and got a big cabinet... oh well next major purchase already planned out. Hello tax return!





































My starter 70ish count humi is now my overflow box and has a good stash as well... Cannot wait to get a cabinet for boxes now that I'm getting a feel for what my favortes are.


----------



## Sigarz

you got some nice smokes in there Justin!


----------



## bigtattoo79

Pics of my new desktop.


----------



## tmanqz

Very nice guys.Justin whats ct on your humi, looks like a 150ct.


----------



## Sigarz

Wow Lance I love the grain on that. Beautiful choice!


----------



## bigtattoo79

Sigarz said:


> Wow Lance I love the grain on that. Beautiful choice!


For the money I could have got a lot bigger. But that thing is well built and it looks good also. I am very happy with it.

Thanks Lance


----------



## BigRonS

Heres a pic of my updated cooler... didnt take pics of all the trays, you fellas get the hint, hehe..










The rest of the smoke room


----------



## Egis

BigRons 

That looks Beautiful, Sofas look so comfy, I should stop by sometime! Very nice! :smoke:

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Sigarz

Wow very very nice man cave!


----------



## danmcmartin

I have to get a new keyboard from all the drool over that man cave.


----------



## bxcarracer

I for one don't have anything fancy at all but Im glad to share with you guys

Ashton VSG Belicoso Box:

















And then when I won a contest at my local B&M and got plenty more sticks I have no room for my small box so I upgraded (I use the term "upgrade" loosely here) to a tupper-ware container!

























For more details about my cheap-o humidor visit my blog:http://thelongestash.blogspot.com/2009/08/my-humidor.html


----------



## Bigtotoro

This is my humble 50ct. All singles, no doubles. Much of the variety is owed to my fine brothers right here.


----------



## Juicestain

tmanqz said:


> Very nice guys.Justin whats ct on your humi, looks like a 150ct.


Yeah it is listed as a 150ct, although with cigars being various sizes I doubt I will get that many in there. :frusty:


----------



## Aaron871

I built this one......


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice looking humi Aaron!!!

What are those grey sticks?


----------



## Aaron871

commonsenseman said:


> Nice looking humi Aaron!!!
> 
> What are those grey sticks?


oh that's double top secrete right there...............


----------



## Aaron871

I'm just kidding. Those are "Factory Throwouts #59"


----------



## CrashTECH

Aaron871 said:


> I built this one......


PM me some info on how you built it?!?!?!?!?

Guess I won't share mine yet....

This no links or pictures before 30 posts crap is really annoying....


----------



## Aaron871

CrashTECH said:


> PM me some info on how you built it?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Guess I won't share mine yet....
> 
> This no links or pictures before 30 posts crap is really annoying....


You'll get there before you know it....

I used 3/4" oak stock for the sides and made a "rabbit" in the bottom for the floor and one in the top for the framed glass. Cut it on a 45* angle at the corners.

I then used 1/2" oak plywood for the floor and 1/2" oak stock for the picture frame on the top.

Route a channel in the 1/2" stock for the glass.

Glue it all together with biscuits.

After it dries you have a box with no lid. Put that on a table saw or band saw and cut the lid off. That way it matches perfect. Use a hand router to make a 45* on the bottom inside of the lid so it will close after the Spanish cedar lining.

This isn't a "beginner project" ... at least not the way I built it.


----------



## danmcmartin

Aaron871 said:


> You'll get there before you know it....
> 
> I used 3/4" oak stock for the sides and made a "rabbit" in the bottom for the floor and one in the top for the framed glass. Cut it on a 45* angle at the corners.
> 
> I then used 1/2" oak plywood for the floor and 1/2" oak stock for the picture frame on the top.
> 
> Route a channel in the 1/2" stock for the glass.
> 
> Glue it all together with biscuits.
> 
> After it dries you have a box with no lid. Put that on a table saw or band saw and cut the lid off. That way it matches perfect. Use a hand router to make a 45* on the bottom inside of the lid so it will close after the Spanish cedar lining.
> 
> This isn't a "beginner project" ... at least not the way I built it.


Ya, you'll soon become addicted to this site. I think they pump up the nicotine to keep you hooked

Nice humi there Aaron!


----------



## asmartbull

All of these Hummi's look great.
I have 4 going now and just ordered a 150 gal cooler.
My question is what do you clean the cooler with to ensure you 
don't have that plastic smell
Thanks for all the info
-Al


----------



## jeff_connors

asmartbull said:


> All of these Hummi's look great.
> I have 4 going now and just ordered a 150 gal cooler.
> My question is what do you clean the cooler with to ensure you
> don't have that plastic smell
> Thanks for all the info
> -Al


Wipe the thing out with a damp cloth and some baking soda, let it dry.Stuff the cooler with newspaper , shut the lid and then leave it for 24 hours. Remove the news paper. Then air out the cooler for another 24h+.


----------



## mrsmitty

Aaron871 said:


> I built this one......


Nice looking humi, and some nice gars in there to. What are the unbranded cigars?


----------



## commonsenseman

mrsmitty said:


> What are the unbranded cigars?


To answer your question:



Aaron871 said:


> Those are "Factory Throwouts #59"


----------



## Cigary

BigRonS said:


> Heres a pic of my updated cooler... didnt take pics of all the trays, you fellas get the hint, hehe..
> 
> *Awesome humidor and love the organization and the labeling of drawers. I'd only leave there to get food and beer.*


----------



## TMMT

Wow!!! 

Some beautiful humidors here!


----------



## shuckins

here's one of 'em...
(a little overflow problem)


----------



## TMMT

Beautiful! I've got to get off my but and buy me a really nice humidor, my small one is over flowing now as it is.


----------



## Aaron871

shuckins said:


> here's one of 'em...
> (a little overflow problem)


Seriously, how do you get to that point?
How long have you been building that collection?


----------



## shuckins

Aaron871 said:


> Seriously, how do you get to that point?
> How long have you been building that collection?


lol...it took awhile.
i have recently invested in a larger humidor.


----------



## mrsmitty

shuckins said:


> here's one of 'em...
> (a little overflow problem)


I'll make some room over here for yah! lol


----------



## Sigarz

shuckins said:


> here's one of 'em...
> (a little overflow problem)


Ummm....Holy crap! I must say though that would be a ton of fun to go through and organize.


----------



## Sigarz

shuckins said:


> here's one of 'em...
> (a little overflow problem)


NOOOO I cant stop looking at it.... its making me sad. I wish I had that kind of stash. out:


----------



## Aaron871

Sigarz said:


> NOOOO I cant stop looking at it.... its making me sad. I wish I had that kind of stash. out:


It's just sinful... there is so much stuff there that has never even been opened.....:faint2:


----------



## Koolpsych

mrsmitty said:


> I'll make some room over here for yah! lol


Haha wow, nice stash of cigars you have there sir. May I ask what humidor all those cigars are in? It looks like it can hold quite a bit and then some!


----------



## bs240

shuckins said:


> lol...it took awhile.
> i have recently invested in a larger humidor.


Looks like your going to have fun with your larger humidor

great Picture


----------



## bxcarracer

Finnaly got a decent humidor. But it got full way too quick, it was full before it even got to my house. I now need a new humidor ha quite a dillema











My new box!

FIRST "LEVEL"









SECOND "LEVEL"









THE LAST LEVEL


----------



## Aaron871

bxcarracer said:


> Finnaly got a decent humidor. But it got full way too quick, it was full before it even got to my house. I now need a new humidor ha quite a dillema
> 
> My new box!
> 
> FIRST "LEVEL"
> SECOND "LEVEL"
> THE LAST LEVEL


wow that is small..... it's perfect for your desk at work.


----------



## Bigtotoro

I see why shuckins is so generous. He is quite literally overstocked. We are doing him a favor!


----------



## eyesack

shuckins said:


> here's one of 'em...
> (a little overflow problem)


Hey Shuckins! Can I please sleep in your humidor? ahahaha But on a serious note, Have you ever laid on the floor and just thrown cigars all around you, like taking a bath in champagne, but with delicious tobacco instead? I think this is what that must look like:








am i rite?


----------



## shuckins

that does sound like fun...
this is fun too:
0103 8555 7497 0285 2874
enjoy!



eyesack said:


> Hey Shuckins! Can I please sleep in your humidor? ahahaha But on a serious note, Have you ever laid on the floor and just thrown cigars all around you, like taking a bath in champagne, but with delicious tobacco instead? I think this is what that must look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i rite?


----------



## Jumes

I posted a pic or two of this elsewhere but thought I would put it here where it belongs. It just got finished and even though it is not even half full I am already drooling over the accomplishments of others on here. I am not sure I can wait to fill it before I start something bigger.

By the way can someone tell me why my pictures show up as thumbnails and others are full pictures?


----------



## Cigar Runner

Geez, only in my dreams. 

Would have to sell the house for that collection in South Africa.


----------



## eyesack

ZOMG I been hit! AAAAH!


----------



## danmcmartin

shuckins said:


> here's one of 'em...
> (a little overflow problem)





mrsmitty said:


> I'll make some room over here for yah! lol


From recent bombing activity, you might not have a choice. No wonder Shuckins is the mad bomber.


----------



## ffup

Note to self, only give address to loved ones and not puff.com


----------



## jessejava187

So i think i figure the pics out, so here is my stash














Now the bottom







The cooler














and my fav the 3 pack of blacks signed by Pete johnson


----------



## tx_tuff

Man you need to at least smoke one of those Blacks, they are tasty! You got any cheap cigars in there LOL nice cigars.


----------



## jessejava187

tx_tuff said:


> Man you need to at least smoke one of those Blacks, they are tasty! You got any cheap cigars in there LOL nice cigars.


 Oh I have, But right now those are the only ones i got


----------



## eyesack

jessejava187 said:


> Oh I have, But right now those are the only ones i got


Holy crap, you're no noob either!!! =O


----------



## eyesack

Me, on the other hand...
new tray I fashioned out of half of the box that the FG Icons came in









Level 2:









then there's DPG blues under that, and Quintero's under the cedar sheet lol. I think I've color-coded most of my sticks lol.


----------



## Estephano

*My New Humi*

Craftsman's Cench Coronado

Don't worry, the cigars aren't that "lonely" anymore :smile:









View attachment 47991


----------



## eyesack

I don't think Estephano has found Cigarmonster or Cigarbid.com yet...!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: My New Humi*



Estephano said:


> Craftsman's Cench Coronado
> 
> Don't worry, the cigars aren't that "lonely" anymore :smile:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That V Figurado is a very very nice cigar!! You will enjoy it!


----------



## danmcmartin

*Re: My New Humi*



Estephano said:


> Craftsman's Cench Coronado
> 
> Don't worry, the cigars aren't that "lonely" anymore :smile:
> 
> View attachment 30260
> 
> 
> View attachment 47991


I was gonna say at least put them on the same side of the Humi so they don't look so lonely. Sounds like you have taken care of it.:thumb:


----------



## bxcarracer

finnaly got a bigger humi. I was having humidity issues with my savoy, I took it in and I asked my B&M friend what he thought it was. He said it was too small. So the next time I go in there to buy something he gives me this: It was ****in sweet of him to do so, I hsve plenty or room now.










Here's my First Layer:









And My Second:









It seems like Ive got plenty of room now and I couldnt be happier. The built in hygro in the box is a little gipped but I dont mind.


----------



## Bigtotoro

I have never even a Tat Black.


----------



## jessejava187

I got one of those vison boxes too, The meter is about worthless, I gave it to a new guy and it seems to be working out for him, I just put a meter in there for him. I would save a little money if i was you and a big desktop or go cooler, Cuz i made the mistake of getting a 50ct then had to get 125ct and then had to add a cooler.


----------



## bxcarracer

jessejava187 said:


> I got one of those vison boxes too, The meter is about worthless, I gave it to a new guy and it seems to be working out for him, I just put a meter in there for him. I would save a little money if i was you and a big desktop or go cooler, Cuz i made the mistake of getting a 50ct then had to get 125ct and then had to add a cooler.


Ha yea that seems to be a problem with me, Ill get one box and den all of the sudden a whole bunch of gar's fall on my lap and I wont have room in my box. Im saving up for a Xicar box 150ct, I think that should be plenty. I hope ha. Thanks brother. Ha i think you might has have me beat though in number of Opuses


----------



## jessejava187

bxcarracer said:


> Ha yea that seems to be a problem with me, Ill get one box and den all of the sudden a whole bunch of gar's fall on my lap and I wont have room in my box. Im saving up for a Xicar box 150ct, I think that should be plenty. I hope ha. Thanks brother. Ha i think you might has have me beat though in number of Opuses


 Maybe I got Opus stash everywhere, They is a lot of great sticks out there, Opus aint the end all be all. Hate to say it, But 150 might not be enough either, A cooler is the way to go and get a box for singles. Try some Tats if you can everything they make is good, even the P series as sandwich is decent.


----------



## smelvis

Here's some of mine.


----------



## SmokeRings

Nice humi's Smelvis!!!


----------



## eyesack

smelvis said:


> Here's some of mine.


Are those books in that humidor?


----------



## smelvis

Eyesack

Naw those are the JR Library collection made to look like books but are boxes of cigars, suppose to mimic the classics. I have all they sold and some doubles of my fav sticks. like anything the discontinued before I got all I wanted. The humis are bigger than they look.


----------



## southoz

smelvis, thats a great collection you have, i envy you


----------



## R10

> The humis are bigger than they look.


smelvis - They sure look big enough to me - really nice.


----------



## mrsmitty




----------



## mrsmitty




----------



## veteranvmb

Hey Mr . Smitty

I see you smoked one of those perdomo en vidrios but havent posted a review. What gives:smoke2:

Jerry


----------



## mrsmitty

veteranvmb said:


> Hey Mr . Smitty
> 
> I see you smoked one of those perdomo en vidrios but havent posted a review. What gives:smoke2:
> 
> Jerry


Nah its resting in my dry box, been trying to get my rh down a bit before I spark it up. I'm pretty sure I'll spark it up this weekend.


----------



## gjcab09

sboyajian said:


> Haven't taken pictures of my stuff all together for almost a 8 or 9 months.. so here goes..


This is one of the classiest boxes I've ever seen!


----------



## Trex

^^ no kidding. I'm just in Awwww right now.


----------



## bs240

Looking good Smitty


----------



## zitro_joe

my pepins ( I know cruzados are not DPG, but the needed a home)


----------



## jessejava187

joe what are those guys on the right in frist pic with sliver and black bands?


----------



## bs240

*What is this i got in the mail today ?*

*Hmmmmmm*

*Time to let it season.,,, I am really excited its my frist real box and its nice I can alway pass it down (lol) My 20ct wasnt cutting it and this 300ct (only $75 supposed to be imperfect but it is Perfect) should hold me for about 6mo the rate i am going anyways is there a Noob that wants to get BOMBed with a 20CT*


----------



## zitro_joe

jessejava187 said:


> joe what are those guys on the right in frist pic with sliver and black bands?


Cruzado! They are not pepin but they are yummy!


----------



## Bakoux

bs240 said:


> *What is this i got in the mail today ?*
> 
> *Hmmmmmm*
> 
> *Time to let it season.,,, I am really excited its my frist real box and its nice I can alway pass it down (lol) My 20ct wasnt cutting it and this 300ct (only $75 supposed to be imperfect but it is Perfect) should hold me for about 6mo the rate i am going anyways is there a Noob that wants to get BOMBed with a 20CT*


That looks great dude. I dont really know you, but I could definitely use the 20 ct.  I'm thinking about trying to build a coolidor soon.


----------



## R10

bs240 said:


> *What is this i got in the mail today ?*
> 
> *Time to let it season.,,, I am really excited its my frist real box and its nice I can alway pass it down (lol) My 20ct wasnt cutting it and this 300ct (only $75 supposed to be imperfect but it is Perfect) should hold me for about 6mo the rate i am going anyways is there a Noob that wants to get BOMBed with a 20CT*


Really nice humi!

You might keep the 20 ct - good for dry boxing or just extra - bet you need it sooner than you think!

Enjoy filling the new one up!


----------



## mrsmitty

R10 said:


> Really nice humi!
> 
> You might keep the 20 ct - good for dry boxing or just extra - bet you need it sooner than you think!
> 
> Enjoy filling the new one up!


I second that, unless you have a nice wooden box lined with something porous like cedar that will work just as effectively.


----------



## bs240

mrsmitty said:


> I second that, unless you have a nice wooden box lined with something porous like cedar that will work just as effectively.


Yeah i got a box with cedar for my dry box so 20ct will be up going here shortly


----------



## shunoshi

Wow, I just paged through about 1/5 of this thread and I'm basically floored. What have I gotten myself into...? :wink:

I don't have a humidor yet, but I do have a little 15ct herf-a-dor that I pulled off C-Bid. It's in the mail that will show up Tuesday. I'll be asking my parents for a mega-humidor for Xmas this year in preparation for addiction. :nod:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Here's a couple of pics of my humble little humi.


----------



## fuente~fuente

And here are my weapons of choice.:biggrin:


----------



## SMOKE20

WOW very nice jason


----------



## fuente~fuente

SMOKE20 said:


> WOW very nice jason


Thanks Dale... I appreciate it!:yo:


----------



## zitro_joe

#2


----------



## eyesack

Smitty, Rod, Brandon, Joe, and Jason! NICE boxes you guys!!! I agree Brandon, you should hold on to the 20-box, unless you really are trigger-happy! =P I'm waiting for a bid to go through on Cbid for a 20 box; I've quickly filled my 50, as well as my overflow-tupperdor, and will need the 20 for a few sticks that I'm really trying hard not to blow my bank on... TRYING being the key word =P

Speaking of my tupperdor, here it is! I had to buy this, thanks to YOU PEOPLE! LOLOL! (OXO makes some good shniz!)









Inside:









My new dry-box (thanks to T.W.):









And my ziploc-baggerdor lol (can't figure out where the hell else to put these monsters...! Except in the mail... hehehe Shuckins got one already... I've got a few more on my list for the holidays)










I've got a cool-looking mosaic from CI hopefully on its way too! I swear, you guys are like John Candy and I'm a Jamaican bob-sled team flying down the slope! (Cool Runnings ahaha)


----------



## Estephano

*Re: My New Humi*



Estephano said:


> Craftsman's Cench Coronado
> 
> Don't worry, the cigars aren't that "lonely" anymore :smile:
> 
> View attachment 30260
> 
> 
> View attachment 47991


updated photo
ended up getting a box of the series V
$148 with shipping and a free cigar for 24
not to bad


----------



## SMOKE20

Those oliva serie v make my mouth water


----------



## ekengland07

SMOKE20 said:


> Those oliva serie v make my mouth water


+1 I'm with you there.


----------



## Dread

Heres my humidor, built it back over the summer. It still needs a bit of work but its getting the job done at the moment. It was nice to put 2 hobbies together.


----------



## SirR

very nice humidors here!


----------



## JCK

Someone needs a lesson in organization. This is ugly!


----------



## commonsenseman

Who cares if it's messy, that's beautifull!


----------



## Slaterstogies

man im slacking compared to you guys


----------



## Slaterstogies

JCK said:


> Someone needs a lesson in organization. This is ugly!


this is a work of art ha. i hope to one day evolve from my tupperware and humi pillows with 10 cigars at a time to looking something like this. looking at this thread for 10 min made my mouth water, im amazed.


----------



## domerthefrog

Here are some of my singles. As of a couple weeks ago, stock has changed some, and this isn't including a couple of my boxes, or my 100 count at work.


----------



## mrsmitty

domerthefrog said:


> Here are some of my singles. As of a couple weeks ago, stock has changed some, and this isn't including a couple of my boxes, or my 100 count at work.


Great looking humi, where'd you get it at?


----------



## domerthefrog

I actually bought from a private seller, couldn't find a brand or anything on it. Great construction though, real solid. I keep trying to find out what kind it is but no dice.



mrsmitty said:


> Great looking humi, where'd you get it at?


----------



## louistogie

BigRonS said:


> Heres a pic of my updated cooler... didnt take pics of all the trays, you fellas get the hint, hehe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the smoke room


That's sick as hell.


----------



## Dangle

All of these put mine to shame


----------



## 96Brigadier

WOW! :jaw: I have so much to aspire to now. Good thing I am going to Cuba in 6 weeks, there are at least 100 cigars with my name on them down there.


----------



## Amlique

K, here's mine.









With the dry box on the floor.










Second shelf










Third shelf with beads










Drawer 1 and 2










Drawer 3 and 4










Drawer 5 and 6

No picture of 7 and 8 as they were empty at the time of the photo, but they have some now from my fellow puffers, and JR Deals.










Bottom shelves. Yes, that is some spilled beads you see littering the area. So glad I decided to move everything for these photos. Glad I didn't actually dump a container. 
So basically, I have 1 pound of heartfelt 65% beads, and a bowl full of gel and distilled water. The beads have been great at regulating the rH that the gel puts out. No way the beads could humidify the space, but they do well at controlling it.

Now I just have to fill the thing up!


----------



## dustinhayden

That's awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Send me a pic when she's full. Nice humi my friend!



Amlique said:


> K, here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the dry box on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third shelf with beads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer 3 and 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer 5 and 6
> 
> No picture of 7 and 8 as they were empty at the time of the photo, but they have some now from my fellow puffers, and JR Deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom shelves. Yes, that is some spilled beads you see littering the area. So glad I decided to move everything for these photos. Glad I didn't actually dump a container.
> So basically, I have 1 pound of heartfelt 65% beads, and a bowl full of gel and distilled water. The beads have been great at regulating the rH that the gel puts out. No way the beads could humidify the space, but they do well at controlling it.
> 
> Now I just have to fill the thing up!


----------



## Bakoux

Finally got mine stabilized...

Here's my coolidor...








And my humi...














yea... I'm a noob...


----------



## southoz

Amliquem that is one awesome humidor, very neat, what are the cigars you have in there?


----------



## tmanqz

Very cool. I have got to get some of those beads, there so neat, I think thats the word Im looking for.


----------



## Arge

Amliquem that is one great humidor. Congrats.


----------



## eyesack

Slaterstogies said:


> this is a work of art ha. i hope to one day evolve from my tupperware and humi pillows with 10 cigars at a time to looking something like this. looking at this thread for 10 min made my mouth water, im amazed.


Haha I hear ya dude! My first purchase to officially hop on the slope was back in July... A 24 box of Exiles and a 12-er of Monte Afriques. 4 months later, my 50ct is full as well as my 25-ct tupperdors as well as my new 20ct (the same one you have from CI)... Your cooler will be brimming before you realize it! I've got all my BOTL's and SOTL's here to thank for that! =D:banana: omg it's a banana!


----------



## noby

Did you make the humidor yourself, BigRonS? 
I would love something like that in my room.... seriously


----------



## iRace559

Sorry for the crappy phone pictures. Heres my humble setup. Just a few months ago, I was using a small tupperware container to hold 4-5 sticks in. Then i upgraded to a 20ct humi, and now my 100ct humi. Pretty soon Im going to need to upgrade again!


----------



## arodgers

Here's mine. Everyone said to go big with the first or you will be buying another soon. I thought a 300 count would be big enough... it wasn't. Going shopping for a Vinotemp tomorrow.

These are older pictures. It's completely full now, and I have a second 20 count that now houses some of my Rocky's.


----------



## Sigarz

you have a nice assortment there! good choice on the vinotemp I haven't reached that level yet!


----------



## bxcarracer

Finnaly I pulled the trigger and bought a bigger box. A sweet Savoy Madagascar 50 count that should last me a rather long while till I find myself knee deep in cigar again.

The Box:

















First layer:









And at the Bottom:


----------



## RobustBrad

Nice upgrade. Even better cigars.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Stevins

I just got this 75ct for $26 shipped. Its a second, it has a paint chip on the front where the black latch is. Time to season!


----------



## tx_tuff

Nice looking humidor.


----------



## mrsmitty

tx_tuff said:


> Nice looking humidor.


I second that. Looks like modern art lol, great price brother. Have fun filling her up.


----------



## charcoaldabs

Stevins said:


> I just got this 75ct for $26 shipped. Its a second, it has a paint chip on the front where the black latch is. Time to season!


Where from?! Snap!


----------



## mrsmitty

charcoaldabs said:


> Where from?! Snap!


The Provence 75 Cigar Imperfect Humidor: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

I'm not sure where he got his but this looks to be the same humi, but its $79.99 not $26.00


----------



## Stevins

Yeah, thats the same humi, but I got mine from bargainhumidors.com. They have some nice 2nds, but the one I bought doesnt seem to be on the site anymore.


----------



## iRace559

Man this thread makes me realize I need to step my game up!

My 100ct. humi isn't really cutting it anymore.


----------



## Drkold

Stevins said:


> I just got this 75ct for $26 shipped. Its a second, it has a paint chip on the front where the black latch is. Time to season!


that humi has some nice curves! good choice


----------



## iRace559

Here is some updated pics of my setup. I'm slowly building my way up, buying a few quality sticks at a time. Next investment is a bigger/better humi!

Just a simple 100ct. black humidor supreme that I picked up from the B&M before joining this forum (for a 100 bucks. Stupid Me) The cedar chipped away in some areas that you can notice in the pictures. GRR

Top Shelf. Here are my more expensive sticks minus the Nica Libre's (couldn't fit them anywhere else)

Bottom has plenty quality sticks including RP, Cohiba, Montecristo, Ashton, Nub, Oliva.


----------



## dustinhayden

Nice selection there, brother!



iRace559 said:


> Here is some updated pics of my setup. I'm slowly building my way up, buying a few quality sticks at a time. Next investment is a bigger/better humi!
> 
> Just a simple 100ct. black humidor supreme that I picked up from the B&M before joining this forum (for a 100 bucks. Stupid Me) The cedar chipped away in some areas that you can notice in the pictures. GRR
> 
> Top Shelf. Here are my more expensive sticks minus the Nica Libre's (couldn't fit them anywhere else)
> 
> Bottom has plenty quality sticks including RP, Cohiba, Montecristo, Ashton, Nub, Oliva.


----------



## dustinhayden

Recent upgrade.


----------



## CBCyclone

Here's pics of my two humis


----------



## mrsmitty

CBCyclone said:


> Here's pics of my two humis


I really like the leaf inlay on that humi.


----------



## eyesack

iRace559 said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pictures. Heres my humble setup. Just a few months ago, I was using a small tupperware container to hold 4-5 sticks in. Then i upgraded to a 20ct humi, and now my 100ct humi. Pretty soon Im going to need to upgrade again!


YEAH you are! don't be like me and keep putting off buying a cooler or you'll find yourself trying to regulate 5 storage containers...! Man, at this rate I'm asking my parents for a Vinotemp for my bday/hanukkah mwuahahaha.


----------



## Cigar Runner

planning to buy a coolidor next week or so. Will post pics once upgrade is complete.


----------



## muellator

Wow, some very impressive collections here (yes jealous). My phone broke so I can't take pictures of my little "collection", might try and snap some with my phone anyways.


----------



## Habanolover

Here are pics of 2 out of 3 of my coolers. Looks like it is just about time for another one.


----------



## iRace559

madurolover said:


> Here are pics of 2 out of 3 of my coolers. Looks like it is just about time for another one.


Wow thats quite the collection.

I'm about to buy my first cooler.


----------



## smelvis

Very nice Donnie, BTW is your house alarmed?


----------



## mrsmitty

Lets all herf at Donnies haha.

Very nice collection man.


----------



## ongreystreet

Bakoux said:


> Finally got mine stabilized...
> 
> Here's my coolidor...
> View attachment 30485
> 
> 
> And my humi...
> View attachment 30487
> View attachment 30486
> 
> 
> yea... I'm a noob...


Ah ha! Cat Litter Crystals? How are those working? That's all I use.


----------



## SMOKE20

Nice coolers donnie


----------



## Esoteric

iRace559 said:


> Here is some updated pics of my setup. I'm slowly building my way up, buying a few quality sticks at a time. Next investment is a bigger/better humi!
> 
> Just a simple 100ct. black humidor supreme that I picked up from the B&M before joining this forum (for a 100 bucks. Stupid Me) The cedar chipped away in some areas that you can notice in the pictures. GRR
> 
> Top Shelf. Here are my more expensive sticks minus the Nica Libre's (couldn't fit them anywhere else)
> 
> Bottom has plenty quality sticks including RP, Cohiba, Montecristo, Ashton, Nub, Oliva.


Nice setup!! What are the ones on the bottom right that don't have bands? They look good!!


----------



## smokin nightly

Donnie...Are you worried that there isnt enough air transfer around those ziplock baggies...Just wondering...


----------



## Flux

My 500ct. I estimate I have about 125 in there and it's pretty close to full. I refuse to upgrade unless it's a huge cabinet so I suppose that for now, I'm sticking with this. Nothing rare or cuban ... just a bunch of assorted goodies.


----------



## iRace559

Esoteric said:


> Nice setup!! What are the ones on the bottom right that don't have bands? They look good!!


Thanks man! It's not much, but its mine.

Those sticks are RP 1992 Seconds.


----------



## Habanolover

smokin nightly said:


> Donnie...Are you worried that there isnt enough air transfer around those ziplock baggies...Just wondering...


To be honest, I don't concern myself with air exchange. I would rather let them stew in their own "sauce". BTW Ziploc bags are somewhat permeable so that there is a very tiny amount of exchange. I try not to open my coolers except when absolutely necessary.

The cooler that I didn't take a pic of gets opened about once every 6 months just long enough to check on the beads in it. It has been that way for 2 years now.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

This photo is a couple years old....nothing in it now but 1 lonely Los Primos Habano Criollo Maduro and that will be gone tomorrow. :boohoo: you all can stop :r now.


----------



## muellator

Here's my new humidor

























The bottom:









Just need to get some more sticks for it, it looks so empty haha


----------



## contract

Nice humi. Montecristo Classic is one of my favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## smokin nightly

Very nice Mike!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Now that I can post pics, I can finally post a few pictures of my humidors.

While I have smoked cigars in the past on occasion (maybe 5 to 10 sticks a year since 1995), it has only been since the beginning of September (3 months ago) that I bought my first humidor and officially started accumulating cigars.

I guess I could be nominated as a poster child for how this hobby is a slippery slope.

Humidor #1


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Humidor #2

On this unit I have replaced the pantyhose full of beads with 4 slim humidifiers with the credo removed and beads in its places


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Humidor #3 and Humidor #4


----------



## Zeb Zoober

And finally Humidor #5. My newest one that I am still working on the lower lever. Will be using a Hydra system with 3 fans along with 1/2 pound of Heartfelt Beads when finished.














































And some of my stash for those special occasions.


----------



## smelvis

Now that's a good looking unit, hey does the hygrometer work. I have several and they are not even close I do not understand why they install them they have to know they don't work!

I love the style very cool dude,


----------



## Zeb Zoober

smelvis said:


> Now that's a good looking unit, hey does the hygrometer work. I have several and they are not even close I do not understand why they install them they have to know they don't work!
> 
> I love the style very cool dude,


I haven't even attempted to calibrate it yet. I generally use digital hygrometers. I will probably get to it soon though.


----------



## bogner

holy smokes Batman, 3 months filling almost 5 humidors - that's as impressive as it is scary!! NICE! :smoke:


----------



## Zeb Zoober

bogner said:


> holy smokes Batman, 3 months filling almost 5 humidors - that's as impressive as it is scary!! NICE! :smoke:


The wife is worried that I will try some CC's and then start to fill up 5 more humidors!


----------



## bogner

go! go! go! go! :smoke:


----------



## southoz

thats an excellent collection of smokes and humi's you have steve, well done and in only 3mths


----------



## smokin nightly

Great collection Steve! Wow, 3 months? That is scary fast...


----------



## Zeb Zoober

smokin nightly said:


> Great collection Steve! Wow, 3 months? That is scary fast...


I am trying for CigarBid's 'Customer of the Month' award! :madgrin:


----------



## Smoke Rises

Zeb Zoober said:


> Humidor #2
> 
> On this unit I have replaced the pantyhose full of beads with 4 slim humidifiers with the credo removed and beads in its places


someone has a Rocky fetish 
once their full you almost don't want to burn em`
how many does it hold ?


----------



## Smoke Rises

louistogie said:


> That's sick as hell.


yeah it looks like a nice play to relax and make some ashes


----------



## smelvis

Smoke Rises said:


> someone has a Rocky fetish
> once their full you almost don't want to burn em`
> how many does it hold ?


Also Steve where did you get it and what type of wood is it?


----------



## Smoke Rises

BigRonS said:


> Heres a pic of my updated cooler... didnt take pics of all the trays, you fellas get the hint, hehe..
> 
> The rest of the smoke room


looks like a nice place to relax and burn some sticks


----------



## Smoke Rises

great thread it took me days to go through every posting. no way could i comment on them all but there was one i wanted to see again but i can't find it. it was the nicest Rocky Patel box i've seen. only saw it once before this thread and almost bought it myself. dark wood , square lock and a square hygrometer. had Rocky Patel engraved on or over the lock.


----------



## mrsmitty

Smoke Rises said:


> great thread it took me days to go through every posting. no way could i comment on them all but there was one i wanted to see again but i can't find it. it was the nicest Rocky Patel box i've seen. only saw it once before this thread and almost bought it myself. dark wood , square lock and a square hygrometer. had Rocky Patel engraved on or over the lock.


I think you're referring to these Rocky Patel Humidor Collection


----------



## Smoke Rises

mrsmitty said:


> I think you're referring to these Rocky Patel Humidor Collection


yep that's the one , good work . probably the best of the RP humi's imo that i have seen so far.


----------



## WaxingMoon

Here's a few of mine....


----------



## BTcigars

Ed, those are some truly beautiful humidors. I have to order one from you when I get the money!


----------



## salmonfly

eep: Cigars in a humidor is a truly beautiful thing!!. eep:


----------



## 3r1ck

Diablo from CI. Love it. Holds humidity like a champ.

Exterior









Felt lined accessory drawers.









Top shelf









Bulk storage


----------



## Juicestain

:thumb: Very nice Erick, I love the finish on that one. Nice selection of sticks you got there too!


----------



## Deemancpa

Say hello to my little friends!!!


----------



## Deemancpa

#3 here's the third humi


----------



## Deemancpa

Here's humi #2 guys


----------



## Deemancpa

inside look.....of my collection.


----------



## Deemancpa

here's the inside gents!


----------



## Deemancpa

Here's one last pic of the inside. D


----------



## BTcigars

Deemancpa said:


> Here's one last pic of the inside. D


Hummm I wonder if you like Fuentes and Padrons?  Nice humi's and sticks.


----------



## Deemancpa

BTcigars said:


> Hummm I wonder if you like Fuentes and Padrons?  Nice humi's and sticks.


Thanks! I wasn't into Padrons until a buddy gave me a 1926....and it was love at first puff......not too many cigars out there that I really enjoy....even the quality of Opus and Anejos have diminished slightly.d


----------



## GJProductions

Here is mine. It is a little empty but its freezing outside so I don't get to enjoy them that often.





These are the ones next up for enjoyment.


These are for aging and special occasions.


Hopefully one day my stash can rival everyone else's here.


----------



## Deemancpa

REAL NICE!!!! What are the cigars on the right side in the Humi? Thanks for sharing D


----------



## GJProductions

Deemancpa said:


> REAL NICE!!!! What are the cigars on the right side in the Humi? Thanks for sharing D


They are Felipe Gregorio Icon Grouchos. I got a box of them for $40 on sale from CI. They are decent smokes but I usually give them away to friends.

Felipe Gregorio Icon - Cigars International


----------



## jessejava187

Deemancpa said:


> Thanks! I wasn't into Padrons until a buddy gave me a 1926....and it was love at first puff......not too many cigars out there that I really enjoy....even the quality of Opus and Anejos have diminished slightly.d


 Nice sticks man, Still get a cooler and some beads and start grabing up some ISOMs, you jnow what m saying


----------



## accigar

You can't really see 'em but included in my cooerdor are...

Cohiba Esplendidos
Anejo's (Sharks and 55's)
Tatuaje West Side's
Padron 64 Anni's
La Aurora 100 Anos 

All 3 shelves slide out! I just built the cedar rack for the top shelf. It really opened it up. I guess I have to go shopping!


----------



## dmisc

wow...very impressive coolerdore accigar.


----------



## PJD

My favourite collections as of this evening:


----------



## Deemancpa

If we had to vote right now, you would be #1 in my book....spread the habano love!


----------



## PJD

Deemancpa said:


> If we had to vote right now, you would be #1 in my book....spread the habano love!


Thanks for the kind words Deemancpa!
Incidentally, that was a nice dram of 14 YO Longrow in the glass. Spectacular way to finish the day, and would have gone nicely with one of those great sticks, but it's too cold here and SheWhoMustBeObeyed™ doesn't allow smoke in the house, alas.


----------



## smokin nightly

Very nice setup, Peter! I wish I could keep my scotch out in the open like that, but im afraid my daughters or their boyfriends might get into them...Looks like a great collection you have started bro!


----------



## PJD

That's actually only a very small part of the collection. I'm up to about 25-30 bottles at the moment. The shot was posed, of course; I normally don't leave either my single malts or humidors on the living room table like that


----------



## Jenady

I just finished reading this thread. I enjoyed several good smokes as I read. Thanks to all of you for the great pictures. 

Soon I will be able to post pictures of mine. Right now I am using zip-lock bags with an assortment of Bovedas and bead tubes for humidification.

Ed, waxingmoon, those humies are just too cool.


----------



## Mante

In my profile is my little stash. Like all you B & SOTL I'm in dire need of more sticks to fill it so I have to buy another one! :hungry:


----------



## ejgarnut

Prepare to be underwhelmed.....

Behold.............

The garnut traveldor.........



















Its a Mainstays 1 gallon food container, with a microwave vent lid thats works well for lowering humidity when needed. Just pop the vent & press on the top a few times to circulate the air in/out. Walmart has these for about 5 bucks or so & it has worked well for the past 75,000 miles....

Water pillows & cedar blocks round out the package. Impressive I know :yawn:


----------



## Mante

Hey thats the best stocked travel humi I've ever seen! Wouldnt mind a few of those in there if I could find them here. Cant get any spanish cedar here either.


----------



## mrsmitty

ejgarnut said:


> Prepare to be underwhelmed.....
> 
> Behold.............
> 
> The garnut traveldor.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Mainstays 1 gallon food container, with a microwave vent lid thats works well for lowering humidity when needed. Just pop the vent & press on the top a few times to circulate the air in/out. Walmart has these for about 5 bucks or so & it has worked well for the past 75,000 miles....
> 
> Water pillows & cedar blocks round out the package. Impressive I know :yawn:


I have a tupperware container similar to this, but I bought a few empty CAO Italia Tubo boxes that have the foam inlays, I have two inlays on top of each other and it works out great.


----------



## Jenady

So far my humidor(s) has been an assortment of plastic zip bags with Humi-care and Boveda bags in them. These really work well but are not all that convenient. After reading everything on these forums about humidors I decided to go cheap for now.

Here is what I came up with. It has 10 boxes,5 tins, and about 40 loose sticks in it so far. It is 102 qt. I should have got the 150 qt.

I also have two small humidors on my desk with maybe 100 sticks in them.

It is a good thing Ed is making me another box.
















And these came today and now reside in the coolidor, which is almost full.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

My 2 Tables


















I decided to take inventory today










Started an excel file

Didn't start on my Desktop (which is on the floor haha)









opened it to look though.










Hopefully I'll find the time to inventory the desktop
What took me the longest was the 2 drawers with my singles in them. Some I have forgotten what they are.


----------



## tlempke

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


>


:jaw: So when is the herf at your place? That is an outstanding collection my friend!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Sic... Just sic...

Someday.... Yes someday.... I'll get there.


----------



## Juicestain

Wow. Very nice collection there GrtndpwrflOZ:thumb:


----------



## BTcigars

I sure hope that blunt that is residing with all of those Opus X is just there for irony! I have a Havana Sweets in my humidor


----------



## tobacmon

*TWINS---Congrats!*

How are the Vegueros? Probably the only cegar I've yet to try, What do they compare too? A very nice selection of smokes and cabinets also!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Here's my latest desktop addition, The Vizcaya from cheaphumidors.com


----------



## timatraw

Hey Grtndgwrfloz-
Great pictures!
What kind of humidors are the twins?
I need to get a humidor.
thanks.
tim


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Here's my newest Humi, does it still count if it's not in my possession yet? Ed's waiting on me to finish. I can't wait!


----------



## Jumes

I am a sucker for hardwood with character. I think that may be one of my favorites that Ed has done in this batch.


----------



## bigluelok

holly smokes there are some great looking humidors in this thread.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Jumes said:


> I am a sucker for hardwood with character. I think that may be one of my favorites that Ed has done in this batch.


Thanks. It just looked too cool to pass up. It's a fantastic looking wood.


----------



## BTcigars

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> My 2 Tables


Come on dude! What the hell?! How can you post such a nice collection of fine smokes and not invite us over! You tease


----------



## digital

Still need to add cigars to it!


----------



## Jumes

Very nice Jon. What kind of wood is that and where did you find it, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Stevins

VERY nice Jon! I would love to see more pics of that!


----------



## digital

Jumes said:


> Very nice Jon. What kind of wood is that and where did you find it, if you don't mind my asking?


I just did a post with a write up on it.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/262914-cabinet-humidor-i-built.html

Cheers -Jon


----------



## confednet

Well I first posted this in the wrong place, so here you go.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/262974-new-old-quickie.html#post2779117


----------



## mdrumm

starting down the slope and picking up speed......


----------



## dmisc

I finally got a chance to take some pics of my humi and cigars. I just received my first order from CBID yesterday. I will be receiving another shipment from them on Friday.


​


----------



## Bill Brewer

digital said:


> Still need to add cigars to it!


Very nice, did you have it custom made?


----------



## digital

Bill Brewer said:


> Very nice, did you have it custom made?


Nope mad it myself. :banana:

(I like the banana animation : ) )


----------



## Bad Astronaut

New Humidor is finally set up!


----------



## mrsmitty

Bad Astronaut said:


> New Humidor is finally set up!


Holy crap man I freaking love that humi. Where'd you get it?

BTW I'd say your thompson is a little dusty lol.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Bad Astronaut said:


> New Humidor is finally set up!


Day-um! Your humi is a Transformer!

His name.... HUMITICON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mante

Lovely humidor!

Quote : Day-um! Your humi is a Transformer!

His name.... HUMITICON!!!!!!!!!!

Nup, like every other humi it's a damn Deceptacon. Makes you believe it's big enough! LOL.


----------



## Bad Astronaut

mrsmitty said:


> Holy crap man I freaking love that humi. Where'd you get it?
> 
> BTW I'd say your thompson is a little dusty lol.


I got it from Cheaphumidors.com

300 Cigar Glass Humidor: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

Ha yeah I use my Thompson for long-term stoarge, so it spends most of its time in a cool dark place. :smoke2:


----------



## Bad Astronaut

Tashaz said:


> Lovely humidor!
> 
> Quote : Day-um! Your humi is a Transformer!
> 
> His name.... HUMITICON!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nup, like every other humi it's a damn Deceptacon. Makes you believe it's big enough! LOL.


LoL Nice!


----------



## ejgarnut

Nice humi!

What are the axes on the wall? Guessing les paul & flying v.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Excuse the image quality... iPhone camera 

The only thing my humi is missing is the forgiven fruit ray:


----------



## iRace559

mvorbrodt said:


> Excuse the image quality... iPhone camera
> 
> The only thing my humi is missing is the forgiven fruit ray:


Carbon Fiber Humi

Ballin


----------



## Stevins

Nice humi Martin! Who makes that?


----------



## Bad Astronaut

ejgarnut said:


> Nice humi!
> 
> What are the axes on the wall? Guessing les paul & flying v.


Yup Les Paul standard, and a custom V my dad built for me.


----------



## smelvis

Hi
I bought a humi for my Fuente stuff, here's some pics. 



Okay all loaded. Thanks for looking! Dave :tape:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Stevins said:


> Nice humi Martin! Who makes that?


comoy's humidor black carbon fiber 

Thanks!


----------



## mdrumm

When will I graduate to keeping different brands in different humidors? I am such a newbie- i keep different brands in the same humidor OMG



smelvis said:


> Hi
> I bought a humi for my Fuente stuff, here's some pics.
> 
> Okay all loaded. Thanks for looking! Dave :tape:


----------



## mrsmitty

Dave thats freaking crazy.


----------



## ejgarnut

mdrumm said:


> When will I graduate to keeping different brands in different humidors? I am such a newbie- i keep different brands in the same humidor OMG


You keep more than one brand in a humi? What a noob!!

j/k lol...Dave is a heavy hitter dude, u know that lol. Very nice Dave!


----------



## mdrumm

Terry

LOL - How many tupperdores you got in your sleeper cab till you get home this weekend? :smoke: 

Be safe- don't text and drive


----------



## smelvis

ejgarnut said:


> You keep more than one brand in a humi? What a noob!!


No shit dude, I'm worried I got opus mixed with anejos oke:


----------



## mdrumm

where do you put your Dutch Masters's with the White Owls? I try not to mix the grape and the peach...................


----------



## austintxeric

Here is my modest beginning. I just got this 100 ct from cbid and can't wait to get it filled!


----------



## smelvis

mdrumm said:


> where do you put your Dutch Masters's with the White Owls? I try not to mix the grape and the peach...................


In separate humidors you no the bigger ones. :tape:


----------



## quesadilla

austintxeric said:


> Here is my modest beginning. I just got this 100 ct from cbid and can't wait to get it filled!


 Not much of a vegas fan but that humi looks sick, nice paint job.


----------



## dmisc

mvorbrodt said:


> Excuse the image quality... iPhone camera
> 
> The only thing my humi is missing is the forgiven fruit ray:


Did you wipe down the inside of you humidor?


----------



## BTcigars

mvorbrodt said:


> Excuse the image quality... iPhone camera
> 
> The only thing my humi is missing is the forgiven fruit ray:


Attractive humi. Does it have a carbon fiber finish? Also, who's the maker?


----------



## ejgarnut

mdrumm said:


> Terry
> 
> LOL - How many tupperdores you got in your sleeper cab till you get home this weekend? :smoke:
> 
> Be safe- don't text and drive


If you saw my pic a couple pages back, thats it bro just the one. It holds about 30 sticks. This time i brought a few more in a ziploc since will be on the road for 6 weeks :twitch:

I think Dave has a walk-in for his White Owls & Swisher Sweets....


----------



## mvorbrodt

dmisc said:


> Did you wipe down the inside of you humidor?


Of course. A little of DW. It's stabilized now. For the last 3 days it's been showing a constant 71% and around 70*F.


----------



## mvorbrodt

BTcigars said:


> Attractive humi. Does it have a carbon fiber finish? Also, who's the maker?


Yea, carbon fiber look/finish. It's the Comoy's humidor black carbon fiber 48 count


----------



## quesadilla

mvorbrodt said:


> Yea, carbon fiber look/finish. It's the Comoy's humidor black carbon fiber 48 count


 AHHHHHHHH your av makes me wanna punch my computer!!!!!!!!


----------



## iRace559

Here's the top shelf of my new Humidor. Here is where I store all my "top shelf" sticks:hmm: I've just slowly been building up my stash over the winter.

Bottom layer contains a bunch of RP's, Monte's (D), Cohbia (D), Alec Bradley, etc. I'll try and get a picture.


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice cigars. Just an FYI - if you keep the heartfelt beads in the same box as PG activated humidifiers, they will clog up. Not sure if those other two things have PG in them or not, but fair warning.


----------



## iRace559

Jack Straw said:


> Nice cigars. Just an FYI - if you keep the heartfelt beads in the same box as PG activated humidifiers, they will clog up. Not sure if those other two things have PG in them or not, but fair warning.


Really? I did not know that. What do you mean by clog up?

I was reading that the beads would only get clogged if you were to use PG on the beads directly


----------



## eyesack

Is there a difference between the King Tubos? Very nice, Dave! Your house must be like a small cigar-museum now! Jeez! Such an inspiration!


----------



## Jack Straw

iRace559 said:


> Really? I did not know that. What do you mean by clog up?
> 
> I was reading that the beads would only get clogged if you were to use PG on the beads directly


That's what I've heard, although I haven't found out "the hard way." The beads have pores that can get clogged by any number of things, in fact just being around the cigars will clog them up over a long period of time (they will turn brown and lose effectiveness).


----------



## BTcigars

Jack Straw said:


> That's what I've heard, although I haven't found out "the hard way." The beads have pores that can get clogged by any number of things, in fact just being around the cigars will clog them up over a long period of time (they will turn brown and lose effectiveness).


Is there a way to unclog them or would it just be time to buy a new batch?


----------



## Jack Straw

New batch


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

lol heres some reference for my slippery slope. This picture was taken December 1st 2009 of the only humidor i had, and the sticks on the right side are my fathers. 


Now here we are today, 


The First Humidor now.... only 6 of my fathers cigars remain 


Top Shelf of the top Right Humi

Bottom of the top right humi..

Top of the Top Left Humi. 

The Bottom of the top left humi is for growing room. its empty atm


----------



## BTcigars

Very nice, Justin. Are your Father's Monte CC's?


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

BTcigars said:


> Very nice, Justin. Are your Father's Monte CC's?


pretty sure they're fakes. unfortunately


----------



## Magicseven

Nice can of RC cola!

Where's the moon-pie?


----------



## Juicestain

Have not thrown up pics of the cabinet humi I got awhile back with sticks in it. So while I was doing inventory today I snapped a few.


























The bottom is a little sparse but got a few boxes otw:biggrin:


----------



## jessejava187

nice..... thats pretty


----------



## smelvis

Looking good Justin!! it is pretty! :ranger:


----------



## DSturg369

Very Nice! :tu


----------



## Matthias

Nice cabinet Justin! Wish I had one....


----------



## Ron1369

Juicestain said:


> Have not thrown up pics of the cabinet humi I got awhile back with sticks in it. So while I was doing inventory today I snapped a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom is a little sparse but got a few boxes otw:biggrin:


Nice looking Humidor Dude, I think we have some of the same tastes. I have the same Trivoli humidor myself. I'll put pictures of it on in a minute.


----------



## Jumes

Really nice Justin.


----------



## Ron1369

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> lol heres some reference for my slippery slope. This picture was taken December 1st 2009 of the only humidor i had, and the sticks on the right side are my fathers.
> 
> Now here we are today,
> 
> The First Humidor now.... only 6 of my fathers cigars remain
> 
> Top Shelf of the top Right Humi
> 
> Bottom of the top right humi..
> 
> Top of the Top Left Humi.
> 
> The Bottom of the top left humi is for growing room. its empty atm


Nice looking Humidors Justin. I see you will definitely need bigger ones in the future If you keep up the passes and such.


----------



## Ron1369

Matthias said:


> Nice cabinet Justin! Wish I had one....


Look at the WTS link if you are looking for a nice used Humidor.


----------



## Ron1369

Ron1369 said:


> Nice looking Humidors Justin. I see you will definitely need bigger ones in the future If you keep up the passes and such.


 He Bro , those Man O Wars sure do look tasty, how are they ??


----------



## Matthias

Ron1369 said:


> Look at the WTS link if you are looking for a nice used Humidor.


Thanks, but the guy n WTS who sells one Cabinet just like the one above - desk-top humidor I have) doesn't ship it AND the shipping-fee from US to Sweden would be rather huge. Otherwise I would surely get one!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

smelvis said:


> Looking good Justin!! it is pretty! :ranger:





Jumes said:


> Really nice Justin.


ok one of us has to change their first name! lol i was all excited. "they like me, they really like me" and then i saw your post and all my hopes and dreams got crushed lol.


----------



## Jumes

Actually you don't know who I was addressing do you? I am envious of both of your humidors. However I am not sure who has the better smokes. I suggest you each send me samples of your best inventory and after thorough examination I will be glad to make a ruling. Be warned though that in case of a tie you each will be required to resend. :behindsofa:


----------



## Ron1369

How big of a humidor are you looking for?? If you want one that only holds 100 ct. then I may have two that you might like and I would ship them to you as long as you cover the cost of shipping.
If you go to my pictures and check out the humidors I have there you will see two of them that I have I am trying to sell so I can buy a bigger humidor for myself.
If the two I have are not big enough for you that is fine also, I just thought you could take a look at them to see if you might be interested at all.


----------



## Matthias

Ron1369 said:


> How big of a humidor are you looking for?? If you want one that only holds 100 ct. then I may have two that you might like and I would ship them to you as long as you cover the cost of shipping.


Thanks mate, but I have a desktop. Nice pics though!


----------



## Ron1369

NO problem , You never know unless you ask , right. I need to sell the two desktops I have so I can get a bigger size cabinet Humidor, the one I have is just not big enough to hold all the cigars I have.
I am using two large ice coolers to hold almost half of my cigars and they just don't look good in the house.


----------



## Juicestain

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> ok one of us has to change their first name!


:r I might be inclined... :r
I will now proceed to stalk you around the forums and make sure to post right below you so it will always be confusing who someones talking toeep:


----------



## Brandon F

I am going to be embarrased to show off my humi! It comes in a few days and i dont have anything for it! 

Maybe i can find some black & milds to stick in there for photo purposes(my grandmas gave me 2 packs of cherry swisher tips for xmas lol)!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## php007

Here is the most recent.


----------



## quesadilla

php007 said:


> Here is the most recent.


HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTT, my I ask sir wtf do you do for a living?


----------



## d_day

I should get some current pics of mine up soon.


----------



## iRace559

quesadilla said:


> HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTT, my I ask sir wtf do you do for a living?


Ditto. That is incredible.


----------



## mrsmitty

php007 said:


> Here is the most recent.


:bowdown: thats one helluva collection sir.


----------



## SmoknTaz

php007 said:


> Here is the most recent.


Very nice, I sure hope you use rechargeables! I count at least 11 fans there. :wave:


----------



## Mante

I have Humidor Envy! And now I know why those fans are no longer available, YOU have them all!:bawling::thumb:


----------



## tobacmon

php007 said:


> Here is the most recent.


*I've Died and Gone to Haven*---:flypig::smoke2:


----------



## smelvis

php007
Looking good, do you need that many fans and how many LBS of beads? Great selection Bro!

Love It!


----------



## Ron1369

That has to be one of the sweetest collection of sticks I have ever seen and I myself have a lot of sticks, I really like you humidor my friend , that is exactly what I need for my cigars also but I am to busy spending my humidor money for cigars. One of these days I will have a humidor as big if not bigger than that so I can accommodate all of the sticks I have myself.
If I figure out how to use the picture insert I will put some of my humidors on there as well. I am really impressed with your stash though and I really really mean that.:smoke2:


----------



## LincolnSmokes

:hail::bowdown::hail::bowdownhp007

WOW!!!:thumb:


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Holy smokes!!!!!


----------



## vanvan84

Wow very nice selection. Has that always been a humidor or was it converted into one?


----------



## php007

smelvis said:


> php007
> Looking good, do you need that many fans and how many LBS of beads? Great selection Bro!
> 
> Love It!


 I use about 10 lbs of beads and 12 fans. Due to the size and the amount of boxes I have stuffed in there I like to use that many fans. 
The humidor is about 50"x50"x24".


----------



## Ron1369

Did you make that humidor out of something else or has it always been a humidor?? I am really impressed with it no matter.
I was also wondering , do you work in a tobacco store or have a relative that owns his own cigar shop?? You have a real nice selection of sticks and I was just curious that's all.
Enjoy them and if you ever want to do a pass let me in on it will you ??:ss


----------



## lgomez

its alitle on the empty side right now... but i usually have 500,000 cigars in there


----------



## Herf N Turf

lgomez said:


> its alitle on the empty side right now... but i usually have 500,000 cigars in there


:ask: I'm busy doing the math on how long it's gonna take to smoke all those.:ask:

Edit: Bad news Loren. If you figure 2hrs/stick as an average, you're looking at about 114yrs. That's if you chain smoke, 24/7/365. Of course, I didn't factor in the extra days for leap-years. That will help some.

I suggest you start bombing like a mad man!


----------



## lgomez

Herf N Turf said:


> :ask: I'm busy doing the math on how long it's gonna take to smoke all those.:ask:


lol my stash is out of the frame, but that humi if from my father and my import wholesale cigar business, mostly unbranded/nude bundles except for the 2 house brands Casa Gomez, and Havana sunrise Oh and the few stray boxes of rocky patel decades and sun grown :rapture:


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Herf N Turf said:


> :ask: I'm busy doing the math on how long it's gonna take to smoke all those.:ask:
> 
> Edit: Bad news Loren. If you figure 2hrs/stick as an average, you're looking at about 114yrs. That's if you chain smoke, 24/7/365. Of course, I didn't factor in the extra days for leap-years. That will help some.
> 
> I suggest you start bombing like a mad man!


If you assume 1 hour per stick, that's about 114 years. That's a lot of smoke!!!:thumb:

Edit: WOW I need a new calculator!!!


----------



## lgomez

LincolnSmokes said:


> If you assume 1 hour per stick, that's about 114 years. That's a lot of smoke!!!:thumb:


as for bombing... im all for it.. but im not to sure ppl on here like unbranded sticks...and for those that like aged sticks the boxes on the top left are aged 30+ years first 1/4 is bland but flavor kicks in hard right after


----------



## JGD

lgomez said:


> as for bombing... im all for it.. but im not to sure ppl on here like unbranded sticks...and for those that like aged sticks the boxes on the top left are aged 30+ years first 1/4 is bland but flavor kicks in hard right after


Those sound good to me! :hungry:


----------



## Bad Astronaut

lgomez said:


> as for bombing... im all for it.. but im not to sure ppl on here like unbranded sticks...and for those that like aged sticks the boxes on the top left are aged 30+ years first 1/4 is bland but flavor kicks in hard right after


I dont think people on here ever turn down free Cigars...it would be un puffer fish like!


----------



## Ron1369

lgomez said:


> as for bombing... im all for it.. but im not to sure ppl on here like unbranded sticks...and for those that like aged sticks the boxes on the top left are aged 30+ years first 1/4 is bland but flavor kicks in hard right after


I tell you what, if you want to bomb me with your unbrand name cigars you just go right ahead and bomb, I would never tell another botl that his cigars are not the top notch brand name cigars and then not accept them.

I can make room for more and if I don't have room I'll buy another ice cooler to put them in. :thumb:


----------



## vanvan84

Sick unbranded cigars how repulsive.(Sarcasim intended). Those 30 year old sticks sound real tasty. I am not too picky considering I have uhhh maybe 15 sticks right now. I just can't wait till my fiance is outta law school and the loans are paid off I might have enough cash to buy a couple more sticks. Sigh till that day:frusty: why oh why am I getting married lol just kidding.


----------



## zeavran1

30+ years??? mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## mvorbrodt

After getting some advice here, I added some 5 Vegas Gold, CAO Gold, and Casa Torano, 5 of each 
Plus bunch of more stuff I acquired over the last week or two.


----------



## jolyrogger

these makes me stick envy..


----------



## Wareham1013

mvorbrodt said:


> After getting some advice here, I added some 5 Vegas Gold, CAO Gold, and Casa Torano, 5 of each
> Plus bunch of more stuff I acquired over the last week or two.


Have you enjoyed the Casa Torano's? I've heard they're garbage, but haven't tried them myself. If you like CAO cigars make sure to try the Italia. More medium bodied than the Gold Series, and in my opinion, develops a little better.


----------



## php007

vanvan84 said:


> Wow very nice selection. Has that always been a humidor or was it converted into one?





Ron1369 said:


> Did you make that humidor out of something else or has it always been a humidor?? I am really impressed with it no matter.
> I was also wondering , do you work in a tobacco store or have a relative that owns his own cigar shop?? You have a real nice selection of sticks and I was just curious that's all.
> Enjoy them and if you ever want to do a pass let me in on it will you ??:ss


It was a entertaiment nich which I turend in to humidor on top with drawers in the middle and storage down below.

No I don't work in a tobacco store or own one, just an avid collector and smoker.


----------



## Ron1369

php007 said:


> It was a entertaiment nich which I turend in to humidor on top with drawers in the middle and storage down below.
> 
> No I don't work in a tobacco store or own one, just an avid collector and smoker.


I have to say you did an excellent job with the humidor and your collection is even more impressive now that I know you don't own a cigar store. 
Had you had your own store your collection would be the envy of most smokers, but the fact that you had to get them the same way the rest of us get them makes it even more of a collection to envy. At least in my eyes it does.

Great Job my friend, if you ever want to do a pass let me know and I'll get out my best and trade with you.:smoke2:


----------



## Justy P

This guy is just about full to capacity... I've got some cheap-os in a Ziploc also.


----------



## ferrydegiri

Custom made humidor made from Indonesian blackwood (Sonokeling)
Love the wood color and furrow. I used 1 humidifier with 1 electric hygro for 40 cigars. I took pics on my backyard to get better light in the afternoon when the sun going down.

Sorry Guys, i am newbe and only have small piece of Cuban cigars.

Cheers,


----------



## Mante

ferrydegiri said:


> Custom made humidor made from Indonesian blackwood (Sonokeling)
> Love the wood color and furrow. I used 1 humidifier with 1 electric hygro for 40 cigars. I took pics on my backyard to get better light in the afternoon when the sun going down.
> 
> Sorry Guys, i am newbe and only have small piece of Cuban cigars.
> 
> Cheers,


Maybe small but there are some exceptional cigars right there on the top. Be proud of them, many would rip thier dentures out to get hold of some of those. *S*:yo:


----------



## ferrydegiri

Tashaz said:


> Maybe small but there are some exceptional cigars right there on the top. Be proud of them, many would rip thier dentures out to get hold of some of those. *S*:yo:


Thanks Dud :yo:


----------



## BTcigars

ferrydegiri said:


> Custom made humidor made from Indonesian blackwood (Sonokeling)
> Love the wood color and furrow. I used 1 humidifier with 1 electric hygro for 40 cigars. I took pics on my backyard to get better light in the afternoon when the sun going down.
> 
> Sorry Guys, i am newbe and only have small piece of Cuban cigars.
> 
> Cheers,


Beautiful humidor! And mind you it's not about how many sticks you have but rather the quality of those sticks and brother, you have some quality ones!


----------



## Brandon F

Well here it is!

I must say my desk is messy right now, I am in the process of moving my stuff around, so it is lying everywhere. And for anyone who cares, that clock time/date is off and i am not in London lol I only use it for the digital temp
On the left are 20 Factory Throwaways, I didnt want them but my dad offered to split the cost if i got those, so i did. I use them while working outside.

The built in Hygrometer is way off, I just put it in, as in it just got here today, I know the big one inside is accurate (-2%) so i am using that to calibrate my new on instead of salt testing it. I may salt test it anyways though, well see. The one inside is a thermometer on the left and hygrometer on the right.

On the right is what i have found to be my favorite stick. An El Baton.


----------



## ferrydegiri

BTcigars said:


> Beautiful humidor! And mind you it's not about how many sticks you have but rather the quality of those sticks and brother, you have some quality ones!


Thank you Brandon. This humidor can hold humidity perfectly around 60-68%, but still need adjustment/adaptation around 2-3 weeks to get stability of humidity. I believe cedar wood is the best for humidor, but i still satisfy with Indonesian blackwood since cedar wood is not available in Indonesia. If i pushed my self using imported cedar (i believe can not do it in small quantity), i will die with the cost i must pay! lol

My favorite stick of Cuban is Hoyo del Monterey corona and i proud having it into my humi!


----------



## niqhtridaz

Here is my 20 cigar case humidor from CI. It's nothing extravagant. It's a nice little starter until i get a bigger one. ;P Enjoy!!


----------



## Cigolle

Mbraud4 said:


> I know I love it...Girlfriend suprised me for valentines day...I believe she only spent a little over a hundred for it too!


If I were you I would surprise her to a very nice dinner or Nominate her for Best Girlfriend of the year. Just saying.


----------



## gibson_es

Shaggy17sc said:


> yeah, got those for the wife, if i can finally get her into smokin with me, i wont get a hard time about it. they are just sitting there for the humi to be full for a little while, i got a small humi for her smokes too.


ha! thats excactly what im doing, so far she likes rocky patel vintage 1990's,camacho triple maduro (im so proud) and nub conn.'s

that why when i get back to work and bring home a vinotemp i can say i bought it for "us" to put "our" cigars in, sure she will be stealing a few sticks, but its a small price to pay :spy:


----------



## 96Brigadier

Here is my new Aristocrat humidor!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rdered-aristocrat-plus-thc-3.html#post2802312

This thing is unbelievable!


----------



## accigar

php007 said:


> Here is the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized... I need to make more money! :faint2:


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Wow AC, that's incredible. Looks like you've made quite a bit of money already!


----------



## Jack Straw

LOL, nice collection.

Love the pile of BBMFs.


----------



## ducman

ACC - you have some work to do, get busy!:smile:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Here's my little stash, perhaps one day I can have the kind of elite collections I've seen on display here on Puff.


----------



## Ron1369

accigar said:


> php007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized... I need to make more money! :faint2:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us my Paul. LOL ,But at least your smoking some great tobacco.
Click to expand...


----------



## cigar loco

*my god, are they breeding in there ???* :jaw:


----------



## 96Brigadier

All of these are Cuban cigars except for the 7 singles in the top right corner of the fourth picture.


----------



## Schumi5

Looks awesome 96, congrats on a great purchase. Cigars look so much better stored without cello on them...as usual with most things cigar-related, Cubans do it best!

Let me know what you think of those Juan Lopez Seleccion 1's when you get a chance to try them as I am thinking about ordering some myself.


----------



## Mante

Very nice Steve, well organised too. Your starting to make me jealous. *S*


----------



## southoz

96Brigadier said:


> All of these are Cuban cigars except for the 7 singles in the top right corner of the fourth picture.


 now that is an awesome collection of cc's... i think thats about what our main cigar store here in adelaide holds????


----------



## Sagellih

:jaw: 
HOLY SHNIKE!! And to think I was sliding down the slope with my stash! I think I just found the guy at the bottom already. You win!!!



accigar said:


> php007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized... I need to make more money! :faint2:
Click to expand...


----------



## smokin nightly

That is one of the coolest looking wall humidors I have ever seen...I counted 10 oust fans...


----------



## bigd618

Built this myself


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Nice work dave, looks very nice.


----------



## Kevin Keith

AC, that is an awesome wall you have. You are approaching having _just_ enough cigars for a rainy day (ha ha)! We all aspire to this! :wink::hail:


----------



## Cigolle

The first one is my big humidor that is being seasoned. The next two are my small humidor and what I have in there.


----------



## Ron1369

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Here's my little stash, perhaps one day I can have the kind of elite collections I've seen on display here on Puff.


Hey Brad, It looks like you got a good start at it, I like the humidor and your stash looks like it is a real nice selection so far.
Just keep going and you'll have what some of the other guys have, that might take a while though with the look of some of their collections.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## d_day

This took a long time.

Humi #1









Humi #2









Humi #3


















Humi#4


















Humi#5


















The cooler









Stuff you can't see in the pictuire:
1 box Casa Fuente Corona Gorda
1 box Anejo #50
1 box (50 count) Opus X petite lancero
3 box Partegas Cifuentes winter blend 2006 Febrero
1 box Padilla Signature 1932 lancero
1 box Cuesta Rey cabinet selection 8-9-8

I still can't figure out how I got so much stuff so fast.


----------



## Justy P

Sweet Lord.. that's a nice collection.


----------



## Reef Keeper

There are some seriously sweet humis in here. I was all excited to share my new humi, but I can't post pics yet.


----------



## JerseyStepUp

Heres the goods.. Time to expand i think.


----------



## Juicestain

Awesome collection Randy:thumb:


----------



## gibson_es

impressive stashes.


----------



## ComicalFerret

The collection in my humidor is like a speck of dust compared to these.


----------



## vanvan84

I could look at this for hours but my shirt gets too saturated with drool and I start to get uncomfortable.


----------



## Vegasgz

I want those Padilla Salomons for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Austin_Smoker

My growing collection! Some day I hope to have it on the same level as some of yours!

I am finding that I don't want to smoke the good ones! WIERD! Why buy cigars and not smoke them?? I keep tell myself to "wait for a special occasion for some, but then I don't?? Conflicted, I guess!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Austin_Smoker said:


> I am finding that I don't want to smoke the good ones! WIERD! Why buy cigars and not smoke them?? I keep tell myself to "wait for a special occasion for some, but then I don't?? Conflicted, I guess!


If you've got a fine cigar, (unless of course you're aging it) there is no need in waiting to smoke it. Smoking the cigar IS the special occasion.


----------



## Juicestain

KetherInMalkuth said:


> If you've got a fine cigar, (unless of course you're aging it) there is no need in waiting to smoke it. Smoking the cigar IS the special occasion.


+1.


----------



## mrsmitty

Put shelves in the coolidor. I saw bazookajoes coolidor and thought to myself "why didn't I think of that." Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Ron1369

mrsmitty said:


> Put shelves in the coolidor. I saw bazookajoes coolidor and thought to myself "why didn't I think of that." Thanks for the inspiration


This is a great idea, I wonder why nobody else hasn't shown that before now. I am going to have to copy this one until I can get my project finished.
Great Idea.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## arodgers

Rearranged my boxes.


----------



## Coop D

Guessing you hate CAO's....


----------



## arodgers

Coop D said:


> Guessing you hate CAO's....


Can't stand the things.

It's really only a box each of Italia and Brazilia Petit Coronas, Brazilia cigarillos, and a CAO sampler. The sampler I'm collecting, the rest are just quick smokes, depending on how much time I have. Probably more Rocky Patels there than anything.


----------



## Coop D

I am a CAO whore!!! Soprano's are always a nice treat!!!

Looking good!


----------



## arodgers

Coop D said:


> I am a CAO whore!!! Soprano's are always a nice treat!!!
> 
> Looking good!


Haven't tried the Soprano, but I love the other CAO's I've had. The Italia Novella is my go-to smoke, and the Brazilia Piranhas just came in today.

The box in the top right has become my new favorite though.


----------



## Coop D

Here's a pic of my new trays from waxing moon



and what is in one of the trays...


----------



## arodgers

Looks awesome. I avoided taking a picture of my singles trays in the top half until I get my new trays from Ed.


----------



## Coop D

arodgers said:


> Haven't tried the Soprano, but I love the other CAO's I've had. The Italia Novella is my go-to smoke, and the Brazilia Piranhas just came in today.
> 
> The box in the top right has become my new favorite though.


I like the Sopranos a lot. Good smoke if you can get one. CI is doing their 5 pack madness deal which has one in it.

I haven't had one of those you speak of


----------



## Coop D

arodgers said:


> Looks awesome. I avoided taking a picture of my singles trays in the top half until I get my new trays from Ed.


I am very, very happy with the trays. Ed does great work!!!

Added a ton of space to get rid of the boxes with like 8-10 smokes left in them.


----------



## arodgers

Coop D said:


> I like the Sopranos a lot. Good smoke if you can get one. CI is doing their 5 pack madness deal which has one in it.
> 
> I haven't had one of those you speak of


You haven't had an Italia/Brazilia, or just not those sizes?


----------



## Coop D

I thought you were talking about the Ramon box in the top right. 

I think the only CAO I haven't had is the Vision


----------



## arodgers

Coop D said:


> I thought you were talking about the Ramon box in the top right.
> 
> I think the only CAO I haven't had is the Vision


Gotcha. I have a Vision in that red humidor, but I'm not sure if I'll split the box up anytime soon.


----------



## Coop D

Smoke them when ever you can. Isn't there a Soprano in there????


----------



## arodgers

Coop D said:


> Smoke them when ever you can. Isn't there a Soprano in there????


Now that you mention it, I do believe there is a Soprano in there...


----------



## JerseyStepUp

Coop D said:


> Here's a pic of my new trays from waxing moon
> 
> and what is in one of the trays...


That looks awesome! is that in the trivoli??? i have a tampa cabinet also, funds providing i may have to look into this!


----------



## Coop D

JerseyStepUp said:


> That looks awesome! is that in the trivoli??? i have a tampa cabinet also, funds providing i may have to look into this!


That is the trivoli. Was very cost effective!!!

Tell Ed the guy that "Coop'd" on him sent ya hone:


----------



## K Baz

Time for an update.

Moving into a new unit

Been a week and I am done seasoning and starting to loading the new unit.

Process is long as I am trying to take an accurate inventory (for insurance purposes).

But here are some preliminary shots.

A little outisde to show the craftmenship Bob does some fantastic work - a little larger then I thought so it had to go in the basement not proper surrounding but hey it works



I was surprise I filled it up pretty good.



Single drawers are surprising roomy - still have to get my singles from the "old" humidor.



Got to do some arranging and get rid of the old cedar trays plus I need new bead storage containers as the old ones don't fit well in the new unit.



Will post more when the balance gets loaded in and I figure out an arrangment strategy


----------



## Jack Straw

I love cuban boxes. They're so much more colorful and happy.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Wow ... some nice humidors in here! Once my post count hits 30 i'll be able to post up my humble desktop.


----------



## cedjunior

New 150 qt cooler. Haven't decided whether I want to keep it as is, or go vertical.


----------



## mrsmitty

Looks like you got a nice collection, I'd go vertical with some shelves. You'll find it much easier to dig out boxes IMHO.


----------



## gibson_es

heres the new one. just got it on friday. holding humidity at 63%, not were i would like, but cant complain. only paid $20 for it. got a pic in there of it on top of the old one for a size comparison.


----------



## Coop D

that's a big size upgrade!!!


----------



## iMarc

Holy crap, this is a monster of a thread. See you guys in a couple of weeks after I read through it.


----------



## niqhtridaz

new humidor from cheaphumidors.com (imperfect only thing imperfect was the analog hygrometer)
New Beginnings! Celebration time COME ON!


----------



## gibson_es

nice! is that a ronson lighter? cigolle has one and im quite impressed with it considering, if i need to get another light, that will be the one (unless i can get a xikar)...and dont you wish the lighter and cutter could stay there when you close it? lol. it would safe room thats for sure.


----------



## niqhtridaz

gibson_es said:


> nice! is that a ronson lighter? cigolle has one and im quite impressed with it considering, if i need to get another light, that will be the one (unless i can get a xikar)...and dont you wish the lighter and cutter could stay there when you close it? lol. it would safe room thats for sure.


That would be awesome if it had compartments!


----------



## gibson_es

niqhtridaz said:


> That would be awesome if it had compartments!


hell ya! i thought about making some for my humi a few times (not the glass top, but the smaller one) but every time i get close, i remember that the $10 or so to do it could be better spend on a cigar, some guitar strings, or some guitar picks because i always loose them.


----------



## iMarc

gibson_es said:


> heres the new one. just got it on friday. holding humidity at 63%, not were i would like, but cant complain. only paid $20 for it. got a pic in there of it on top of the old one for a size comparison.


It seems that I've read several instances where people with the glass domed humidors have issues keeping the humidity up.

It sure is pretty though, and worth that little hassle if you can get that sealed right.


----------



## socapots

ejgarnut said:


> Prepare to be underwhelmed.....
> 
> Behold.............
> 
> The garnut traveldor.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Mainstays 1 gallon food container, with a microwave vent lid thats works well for lowering humidity when needed. Just pop the vent & press on the top a few times to circulate the air in/out. Walmart has these for about 5 bucks or so & it has worked well for the past 75,000 miles....
> 
> Water pillows & cedar blocks round out the package. Impressive I know :yawn:


i think that looks pretty good actually. Got a similar one at home i was messin around with. No vent on it though.


----------



## ajk170

Hi All- here is what I got over here while on the latest deployment - thanks to places like Tampa H, Famous Smke and CC for shipping to APOs (there are others of course - they just do a great job of it) not to mention the local market (note the ones to the far left in tray)- :smoke:


----------



## gibson_es

nice! i see a lot of good quality stick there. and kudos on the xikar products!


----------



## chu2

ComicalFerret said:


> The collection in my humidor is like a speck of dust compared to these.


Word. I've got about 35-40 smokes rolling around between my 40 count and my PanzaDor, and I feel like that's a lot to smoke! My first desktop humi is temporarily (maybe permanently) out of service until it re-humidifies, so there's a ziploc or two with stogies, as well.

I have no idea how I could handle some of these collections.


----------



## gibson_es

chu2 said:


> Word. I've got about 35-40 smokes rolling around between my 40 count and my PanzaDor, and I feel like that's a lot to smoke! My first desktop humi is temporarily (maybe permanently) out of service until it re-humidifies, so there's a ziploc or two with stogies, as well.
> 
> I have no idea how I could handle some of these collections.


me ether. but i would love to find out. lol. :smoke:


----------



## triad47

My edgestar and meager collection. I just got my trays in last week, so I am really happy with how everything turned out. I need to organize better though.



Special Smokes:



The Cu-Avana Intensos still scare me


----------



## gibson_es

nice edgestar. and great collection


----------



## Reef Keeper

I got this from Thompson a couple weeks ago. It's a step up from my 20 count, but in retrospect, I should have gone bigger.


----------



## gibson_es

nice! i had my eye on that one for a while. if only they made one with the same look, but bigger. 

good to see u have a digital hygro in there. Thompson is notorious for having inaccurate hydros. both of mine are :dizzy:


----------



## niqhtridaz

that is a beautiful humidor you got there my friend!


----------



## Reef Keeper

gibson_es said:


> good to see u have a digital hygro in there. Thompson is notorious for having inaccurate hydros. both of mine are :dizzy:


I calibrated the analog, and it's been reading correctly. I was going to swap it out with the Don Salvatore digital that looks like an analog, but insead bought a Hydra SM.


----------



## Ron1369

triad47 said:


> My edgestar and meager collection. I just got my trays in last week, so I am really happy with how everything turned out. I need to organize better though.
> 
> Special Smokes:
> 
> The Cu-Avana Intensos still scare me


Real Nice Unit you got here Bro, I especially liked your choice of cigars you have for your stash, they look real tasty in those draws.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## gibson_es

Reef Keeper said:


> I calibrated the analog, and it's been reading correctly. I was going to swap it out with the Don Salvatore digital that looks like an analog, but insead bought a Hydra SM.


i love that don salvatore hygro. im thinking i might get it in a couple months to replace the on on my bigger humi, because the analog on it dont work at all, it will read 20% when its at 65%. lol. but its hard to justify paing $35 for a hygro to perminently install it in a $20 humi. lol.


----------



## Rubix^3

Beautiful Humi *Reef Keeper*!


----------



## iMarc

I've got to say that the craftsmanship on many of these humidors is simply amazing.

I love woodworking and it is simply inspiring and gives me some ideas on what I'd love to do down the road.

OK... here's my current setup. Converted an 18 bottle Wine Enthusiast fridge into a fridgeador. When they built the house, they left some deadspace underneath part of the stairs. So far, I've installed a small fridge and the fridgeador into the wall. My plan is to install a larger wine fridge in the wall next to this current set up.



















Nothing super rare, but I think I have enough to where I can start marking some and aging them to see how they mature.


----------



## gibson_es

hey *IMARC*, i dont say this just because i like the gators, i love your set up. holy crap.


----------



## GentlemanJester

Very nice set up Marc. I'd love to have something similar in the future.


----------



## andrew s

I'm with Blake, awesome set up Marc and the Gators swag doesn't hurt it at all.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

:tpd:I'm with all of you, holy cow Marc, that's a great setup, I may have to look at doing something like that. WTG man!


----------



## iMarc

Thanks, guys.

The Gator Room is in progress. I'm hoping to start on a bar this weekend.


----------



## yoyo504321

Only been smoking cigars for a month now. Here is my humidor.


----------



## arodgers

yoyo504321 said:


> Only been smoking cigars for a month now. Here is my humidor.


Nice collection... excellent start.


----------



## gibson_es

me like the right side of your humi!


----------



## LincolnSmokes

gibson_es said:


> me like the right side of your humi!


Me likey the whole thing. WTG, that's a fine stash you got there!!!


----------



## gibson_es

LincolnSmokes said:


> Me likey the whole thing. WTG, that's a fine stash you got there!!!


_lincolnsmokes has just placed his 1,000th post!_

:bl

:beerchug:


----------



## LincolnSmokes

gibson_es said:


> _lincolnsmokes has just placed his 1,000th post!_
> 
> :bl
> 
> :beerchug:


Thanks Blake. Fitting it was in this thread, spend lots of time drooling over all these great humis!!!


----------



## gibson_es

i do too. it like driving by a car lot.....i want that one....and that one.....and that one......lol.


----------



## Christ

Here is a quick pic of my first humidor, small guy 50 stick max. Now I have 2 larger 100ct. humis seasoning so once thats done I'll need to fill them, it's a slippery slope now:smoke:


----------



## iMarc

yoyo504321 said:


> Only been smoking cigars for a month now. Here is my humidor.


Good start. I'm looking forward to the before/after in a couple of months.


----------



## Coop D

that's a hell of a start for only doing this a month!!!! Who help you pick out those smokes? Not really rookie smokes in that humidor

Not sure what I should dig out of my humidor tonight...

T52 or should I go with a Serie V Maddy 09 or 08???


----------



## BTcigars

Christ said:


> Here is a quick pic of my first humidor, small guy 50 stick max. Now I have 2 larger 100ct. humis seasoning so once thats done I'll need to fill them, it's a slippery slope now:smoke:


Infused cigars mingling with regular cigars! :shocked:


----------



## BTcigars

Coop D said:


> that's a hell of a start for only doing this a month!!!! Who help you pick out those smokes? Not really rookie smokes in that humidor
> 
> Not sure what I should dig out of my humidor tonight...
> 
> T52 or should I go with a Serie V Maddy 09 or 08???


Serie V Maduro. If you have a big dinner, you might consider the T52. j,ho


----------



## ruralhipster

Nice Chris, Once you get the big humis seasoned I imagine you'll keep the little one for your acids? If you get a chance post a review of that Def Sea, I'm curious how they are.


----------



## Christ

BTcigars said:


> Infused cigars mingling with regular cigars! :shocked:


I know I know! They will be kept in the smaller humidor and non-infused cigars will go into one of the 2 larger humidors once they season.


----------



## BTcigars

Christ said:


> I know I know! They will be kept in the smaller humidor and non-infused cigars will go into one of the 2 larger humidors once they season.


Lol Im just giving you a hard time. How is the Def Sea, btw?


----------



## Christ

BTcigars said:


> Lol Im just giving you a hard time. How is the Def Sea, btw?


LOL! Being a noob here I expected a little ribbing. The Acid Def Sea was a very enjoyable smoke. Took my time with it to enjoy the different spices that just kept stacking as the stick burned down. It was part of a sample pack from CI, so I plan on getting some more in the near future.


----------



## Mante

Christ said:


> LOL! Being a noob here I expected a little ribbing. The Acid Def Sea was a very enjoyable smoke. Took my time with it to enjoy the different spices that just kept stacking as the stick burned down. It was part of a sample pack from CI, so I plan on getting some more in the near future.


A little ribbing? LOL. Hang around for a while and dare to put your bombing address in your profile and somebody is sure to crack your ribs with a blast. :mischief:


----------



## gibson_es

"someone"? tashaz, we all know who, no need to mask it with a genaric word.......lol.


----------



## Mante

gibson_es said:


> "someone"? tashaz, we all know who, no need to mask it with a genaric word.......lol.


I hear Dave & Ron have first dibs! LOL.


----------



## smelvis

Christ said:


> LOL! Being a noob here I expected a little ribbing. The Acid Def Sea was a very enjoyable smoke. Took my time with it to enjoy the different spices that just kept stacking as the stick burned down. It was part of a sample pack from CI, so I plan on getting some more in the near future.


Hi Chris
Go to the wts section Jessie is selling all his acids and he has a bunch,


----------



## Christ

smelvis said:


> Hi Chris
> Go to the wts section Jessie is selling all his acids and he has a bunch,


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Coop D

While your there... Buy some of my smokes too!!! (non-Acids)


----------



## sam1014

Coop D said:


> Not sure what I should dig out of my humidor tonight...
> 
> T52 or should I go with a Serie V Maddy 09 or 08???


im making the same decision right now...i think im going with the t52..trying to save my v mad's but its just so hard lol

also do you need 30 posts to post up pics?? if not im going to add my humi up here


----------



## Andy

:cowboyic9:- ok heres mine


----------



## eljimmy

Very nice!


----------



## jolyrogger

Sweet i was looking to get a Lucky Seven too but did not know how the drawers looked and fit in.. that gives me a better insight on what it can hold thanks for the pics Andy.


----------



## gibson_es

jolyrogger said:


> Sweet i was looking to get a Lucky Seven too but did not know how the drawers looked and fit in.. that gives me a better insight on what it can hold thanks for the pics Andy.


i almost got one a while back as well, but i had read somewere that it only held about 120 sticks, i know when they give a stick counts its not going to hold as much....but to only hold 60%, that was rediculous....i hope they were wrong....because when my 2 humis get full, i will go back to considering the lucky 7.


----------



## smelvis

Andy said:


> :cowboyic9:- ok heres mine


I saw that at a local shop very very nice unit Bro!


----------



## Coop D

gibson_es said:


> i almost got one a while back as well, but i had read somewere that it only held about 120 sticks, i know when they give a stick counts its not going to hold as much....but to only hold 60%, that was rediculous....i hope they were wrong....because when my 2 humis get full, i will go back to considering the lucky 7.


120 ct would be Corona sized...


----------



## rickyg

I've been readin/watching this thread with awe... I am absolutely amazed at the humidors, imagination and collections that various individuals have.

A question:

I can understand a cigar count in the mid to upper 100;s. Boxes, good deals on favorites, cheaper to buy in bulk, I get that. But for those of you with collections in the 1000's... What motivates you? And what will happen when you "shuffle off this mortal coil"? 

Not trying to be a smart a$$, or be insulting. Far from it. My own collection numbers below 100 and I will pass that when I find some go-to's to stock up on, but I can't imagine having 1000's... I'm simply amazed.


----------



## Mante

rickyg said:


> I've been readin/watching this thread with awe... I am absolutely amazed at the humidors, imagination and collections that various individuals have.
> 
> A question:
> 
> I can understand a cigar count in the mid to upper 100;s. Boxes, good deals on favorites, cheaper to buy in bulk, I get that. But for those of you with collections in the 1000's... What motivates you? And what will happen when you "shuffle off this mortal coil"?
> 
> Not trying to be a smart a$$, or be insulting. Far from it. My own collection numbers below 100 and I will pass that when I find some go-to's to stock up on, but I can't imagine having 1000's... I'm simply amazed.


I'm not quite at the 1000 mark yet. When I hit it I think shuffling off this mortal coil & having a 1000 will be the same thing as my wife will kill me! She'll probably gift my corpse and the sticks to Dave. LMAO


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> I'm not quite at the 1000 mark yet. When I hit it I think shuffling off this mortal coil & having a 1000 will be the same thing as my wife will kill me! She'll probably gift my corpse and the sticks to Dave. LMAO


Corpse goes to feed the local wildlife but I am looking forward to the sticks, now get that CC out and buy boxes and boxes quick Bro!

Pink flashlights on the way!


----------



## socapots

my first humidor...
seems to be going good so far. Had it for a few months. 
Going to try a coolidor in the near future.. I am already above the capacity of this little bugger.(others not pictured)
Oh well. how it goes i guess. haha..


----------



## ejgarnut

Some nice sticks in there bro.

coolers are a good way to go if you are on any kind of budget. you can get a 70 qt & a pound of beads for what a 100 count humi would cost.


----------



## socapots

ejgarnut said:


> Some nice sticks in there bro.
> 
> coolers are a good way to go if you are on any kind of budget. you can get a 70 qt & a pound of beads for what a 100 count humi would cost.


thanks man.
for some reason all through life my thing has been why do it that way if i can do it cheaper this way.. never had money to throw around i guess. never stopped me from drinking more then my wage in a month.. those days are over now.. but seems cigars may be the thing to keep under control now. haha.. 
smoked 4 this week so far.. far cry from the 2 a month for the last couple months. See how it goes i guess. once summer hits im sure i'll spend more time in the garage on the cars.. and the occasional smoke.. i hope at least. haha..
and beads will be purchased at some point. gotta wait a month for some cash to come in though. haha..


----------



## Ron1369

ejgarnut said:


> Some nice sticks in there bro.
> 
> coolers are a good way to go if you are on any kind of budget. you can get a 70 qt & a pound of beads for what a 100 count humi would cost.


The only bad thing about using coolers is that they don't look good in your house, they do work well for keeping the cigars at the right humidity though and I guess that is the bottom line for what you are trying to do.
I happen to have both humidors and coolers to keep my smokes in and I would have to say the coolers are the cheaper way to go to keep your smokes safe and happy.
As long as you have a way to keep the humidity at the right percentage then keeping your cigars in a cooler is the most financially sound way to go, that way you can buy more cigars with the money you save not buying a humidor.
It is all up to the person buying the cigars I guess, if your wife won't mind having several large coolers in your bedroom or spare room then you should be just fine with using coolers for that purpose.

It works for a lot of BOTL for sure.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## zrhoad66

yoyo504321 said:


> Only been smoking cigars for a month now. Here is my humidor.


That's a fat stash of 45's for just starting! Im jealous!


----------



## Christ

Some updated pics of my humidors. The smallest one is now just for infused cigars.


----------



## BTcigars

Christ said:


> Some updated pics of my humidors. The smallest one is now just for infused cigars.


Very nice, you look like you have a nice variety of smokes for whatever mood strikes you. I'm glad to see your infused sticks congregating in a humi designated just for that purpose


----------



## Christ

BTcigars said:


> Very nice, you look like you have a nice variety of smokes for whatever mood strikes you. I'm glad to see your infused sticks congregating in a humi designated just for that purpose


Thanks! I'm learning and of course I just had to get all the infused all alone after your last post when I showed a pic of the small humi:behindsofa:. Since I'm still fairly new to smoking I'm trying alot and building a nice collection.


----------



## Ron1369

yazzie said:


> Just transferred the contents of 2 50qt. Coolers to a 150 Qt. one..........


Hey Bro. I really like the look of your smokes in that cooler. You have a real nice collection going there.
By putting your stash in a bigger unit they look a lot nicer don't they. To me they look well organized.

Is that the only beads you have in there to keep them at the right humidity??

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## okstcowboy

I've only been smoking a year but fell at the top of the slippery slope


----------



## socapots

nice RP box..
i was looking at one of those before. 
how do you like it?


----------



## okstcowboy

I like it alot it holds humidity really well and the outside never really needs anything but a dusting.


----------



## jolyrogger

Christ said:


> Some updated pics of my humidors. The smallest one is now just for infused cigars.


I believe that the El Mejor Espresso you have in your infused box is in the wrong place. It is just regular cigar with coffee and chocolate tones.


----------



## arodgers

jolyrogger said:


> I believe that the El Mejor Espresso you have in your infused box is in the wrong place. It is just regular cigar with coffee and chocolate tones.


Yep... not flavored or infused. Not bad for a cheaper smoke though. I enjoyed the one I had.


----------



## swingerofbirches

My humble humidor and it's humble contents ... I know it's not much compared to most on here but it's mine and I'm glad to have it ... (although I fear I'll soon outgrow it ... a good problem to have) 

sorry for the crappy camera phone pics ...


----------



## Christ

swingerofbirches said:


> My humble humidor and it's humble contents ... I know it's not much compared to most on here but it's it's mine and I'm glad to have it ... (although I fear I'll soon outgrow it ... a good problem to have)
> 
> sorry for the crappy camera phone pics ...


Gotta start somewhere and looks like you have a nice little selection going soo far! :tu


----------



## smelvis

[No message]


----------



## Herf N Turf

Great post, Dave!
Love the colors!


----------



## Juicestain

Very nice Dave! Ed did an awesome job as always:thumb:


----------



## s_vivo

Nice start Chris.


----------



## zrhoad66

My wife got me a Humidor and had it engraved as a wedding present for me last june....


----------



## smelvis

Very cool Zach!!


----------



## zrhoad66

smelvis said:


> Very cool Zach!!


Thanks smelvis! My MD Terps are getting ready to tip-off in Spokane in your home state.

Go TERPS!


----------



## socapots

zrhoad66 said:


> My wife got me a Humidor and had it engraved as a wedding present for me last june....


thats a cool wife man. For a second there i thought her rings were the same as what my wife has.. haha.. pretty close.


----------



## omeliok2010

socapots said:


> thats a cool wife man. For a second there i thought her rings were the same as what my wife has.. haha.. pretty close.


Ok cool. Thanks guys 

I will have to see if I can find a pair of Grado's... I hear it can be touch because of the whole Canada grado issue :S


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I've already posted a few pics of my humi on here. but I've added a few sticks to the mix and reorganized everything (finally).

Top shelf consists of Fuente's (Opus, GOF, Casa Fuente, Anejo) Pardrons and Tats. Bottom layer of the top shelf is more of the same.

Bottom container has a big variety. The absolute bottom layer (which is not visible) has a couple of cigars that I'm wanting to put some age on, so I hide them from myself so I don't smoke them. They include some Liberty series, Tat T110's, Tat Blacks & Red Tubs, Opus's, GOF's, Tat Reserves and a few others I can't remember (you see hiding them really works!!!)


----------



## Herficionado

Nice Primos in there Blake!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Here you go


----------



## LincolnSmokes

mvorbrodt said:


> Here you go


A fine stash for sure Martin, I'm drooling!:hungry:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Mmm...

Davidoffs and dark Montecristos...

Add me to the "drooling" list Martin.


----------



## SirR

lots of beautiful humidors in here filled with exceptional cigars!


----------



## Gatorguy

Here are my humidors!

Diamond Crown 90 count:


















Inexpensive 50 count:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Love the Diamond Crown humidifier.


----------



## dartstothesea

^^^^ Very nice humidor!


----------



## Fat Freddy

Here's my converted pirate's chest, still have to build a couple more trays and, of course, get more cigars.

- Larry


----------



## Scott W.

That's pretty sweet Larry. I'd make it cooler as well by adding shelves (and subtracting the Gurkhas).......kidding.


----------



## gibson_es

nice! i have always wanted a pirate's treasure chest humidor. lol. looks bad ass.


----------



## Fat Freddy

scottw said:


> That's pretty sweet Larry. I'd make it cooler as well by adding shelves (and subtracting the Gurkhas).......kidding.


Hey! I like Gurkhas! They are so much better than the Swisher Sweets I started out on!

- Larry


----------



## Fat Freddy

gibson_es said:


> nice! i have always wanted a pirate's treasure chest humidor. lol. looks bad ass.


Thanks, Blake. When I saw it on eBay I knew I had to have it. Now it is lined with spanish cedar and can hold a lot o' cigars, its about one cubic foot in volume.

- Larry


----------



## Juicestain

That is a badass chest and filled with great loot to boot! :thumb:


----------



## Vindi

Here are a few of my new treasure dome. Working on filling it.


----------



## Juicestain

:thumb: Nice looking humi with a tasty collection Alex. I love me some VSG's:smoke2:


----------



## abush22678

Here's my humble humidor. I don't have anything really rare in there but I'm definitely proud of it:cowboyic9:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Larry that chest looks awesome.


----------



## Dr. Nick

abush22678 said:


> Here's my humble humidor. I don't have anything really rare in there but I'm definitely proud of it:cowboyic9:


Nice. I've got the same humidor (It was my first). I keep it full of all my Serie Vs now that I've upgraded to a larger one. I really need to take pics of my humis and post them up here.


----------



## Mante

abush22678 said:


> Here's my humble humidor. I don't have anything really rare in there but I'm definitely proud of it:cowboyic9:


Thats not so humble mate. Many here have less and I started smaller than that. Nice stash with some very nice Cigars. 54% humidity is a bit low though. :wink:


----------



## abush22678

Tashaz said:


> Thats not so humble mate. Many here have less and I started smaller than that. Nice stash with some very nice Cigars. 54% humidity is a bit low though. :wink:


Thanks and I had just put some cigars in there. Its slowly and steadily going back up


----------



## bdeuce22

pics of my new humidor from Ed. my crap camera and artificial light do not do this justice. for reference, i have a false bottom in mine to hide my hygrometer and humidity beads. i can access the beads still to re-humidify when needed.

what's inside.

2 boxes of PSD4s
12 RASS
13 Upmann 50
1 Box of Illusione 2s
and about 20 other sticks with room to put about 20 or so more


----------



## bloominonion

GORGEOUS!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Wahh. Mommy, I want that Humidor for Christmas.

Great stash and nice work as always Ed.


----------



## sunkisd69

WOW! very nice!


----------



## Grey7

Not much but its a start.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Grey7 said:


> Not much but its a start.


Don't worry. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## bdeuce22

in addition to the humidor Ed made for me, I also got the go-ahead to get rid of my ugly cooler and get an edgestar. woooohooooo


----------



## cigllortars

cedjunior said:


> New 150 qt cooler. Haven't decided whether I want to keep it as is, or go vertical.


yea i have that exact cooler. i put shelves in it... great success!


----------



## smelvis

Question upright what did you do to stabilize it?


----------



## Earley

Here's mine at about a month into hitting this slope. Gotta couple more CAO 5 packs coming too.


----------



## dartstothesea

Earley said:


> Here's mine at about a month into hitting this slope. Gotta couple more CAO 5 packs coming too.


Sweet looking humidor, dude! but you might want to raise that humidity a bit, what are you using for humidification? There's some nice smokes in there, wouldn't want to harm them. (except to smoke then of course!)


----------



## Earley

dartstothesea said:


> Sweet looking humidor, dude! but you might want to raise that humidity a bit, what are you using for humidification? There's some nice smokes in there, wouldn't want to harm them. (except to smoke then of course!)


Nah it's my cheap hygrometer. It leveled at 60 after a 48 hour salt test. It even dropped a bit during my "photo session". It's actually sitting at about 69 right now according to my math. I do need to pick up some beads though (and a decent hygrometer) to set my mind at ease.


----------



## bogner

Grey7 said:


> Not much but its a start.


is that an Adorini humidor? the most stable humidor I ever owned, and top quality build ..


----------



## Grey7

bogner said:


> is that an Adorini humidor? the most stable humidor I ever owned, and top quality build ..


 Yep. Holds humidity very well...even gave away my hygrometer


----------



## Munt

This is mine. I converted an old Gun Cabinet.


----------



## Munt

This is one I converted for a buddy of mine. He wanted to keep his booze in it too.

Gun Cabinet Humidor :: Full Door Opened picture by muntlike - Photobucket


----------



## tpharkman

Those gun cabinet humidors are freaking impressive. I know we aren't supposed to covet what we don't have but I gotta believe I need me one of those bad boys.

Thanks for sharing brothers.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Those gun cabinets are suhweet.


----------



## Munt

Thanks guys for the kind words about the gun cabinets. 

sean


----------



## SMOKE20

that gun cabinet is awesome


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Here is my latest humidor. It is my 2nd humidor from Ed at Waxingmoon and my 7th humi overall. I am running a Hydra humidifier, 3 fans, and 1 lb of beads in this beast










The new 450 count humidor compared to my other 175 count humidor from Ed.










*Top level trays:*



















*Second level trays:*



















*Bottom level* (stores 8 full boxes for aging, a hydra humidifier, and a 1/2 lb of beads on this level)


----------



## PufPufPass

jdreynss said:


> I just realized that I had never posted pics in this thread... so here they are.
> 
> The humi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing huge but i like the selection.... it does the job


I just bought the same humi, a bit different color, suposely a bit better supplier, which dealers will replace this one with. It looks pretty nice. How does your keep humidity? Since the drawers do not close air tight like the regular box humidors do, so I wonder. Here is a stock pic of mine:


----------



## PufPufPass

I see this member is not longer here. If anyone has a humi like this one, please give me some feedback.


----------



## Coop D

Zeb Zoober said:


> Here is my latest humidor. It is my 2nd humidor from Ed at Waxingmoon and my 7th humi overall. I am running a Hydra humidifier, 3 fans, and 1 lb of beads in this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 450 count humidor compared to my other 175 count humidor from Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top level trays:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second level trays:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom level* (stores 8 full boxes for aging, a hydra humidifier, and a 1/2 lb of beads on this level)


How bis is that bad boy from Ed??? Also, how is the cord holding up with the seal on Ed's humidor? I was thinking about running a small hydra in mine, but wasn't sure if I would just cut the cord in half since the seal is so tight


----------



## Tasker89

The entrance way to the walk in being built next to the stair way. More pics to follow later in the week. The drywall should all be up by tomorrow (gray board in the humidor).


----------



## KINGLISH

Tasker89 said:


> The entrance way to the walk in being built next to the stair way. More pics to follow later in the week. The drywall should all be up by tomorrow (gray board in the humidor).


Love the cat! HAHA


----------



## Juicestain

Looking good Jaime:thumb:



KINGLISH said:


> Love the cat! HAHA


+1. I would keep an eye on that little guy. He may try to eat you while you are sleeping:decision::croc::evil:


----------



## zitro_joe

Here what it looks like right now
Well, we are all moved in to the smaller house. I lost my cigar room. I have been handed a corner of the room, lost space for the coolers. Sold quite a bit of cigars(about 300), I have filled the Vinos - my new night stand, filled humidors. and I still have all these cigars left. argh.


----------



## Coop D

If you need me to store some for you I am sure I can fit a few


----------



## ROB968323




----------



## Coop D

It's so empty!!!! Fill that baby up!!!


----------



## Magnate

Problem:










Solution:










^^ These are not my humidors. Sorry for the confusions!!


----------



## ROB968323

Coop D said:


> It's so empty!!!! Fill that baby up!!!


I'm workin' on it...


----------



## Coop D

It won't take long. I filled a cabinet up in 6 months... Wife was not happy about that either!!!


----------



## BTcigars

Coop D said:


> It won't take long. I filled a cabinet up in 6 months... Wife was not happy about that either!!!


Thats why its a good idea to get a cabinet without a window front and a very sturdy lock


----------



## Coop D

Or a cabinet at your buddies house that she doesn't know....

that's my next plan!!!!


----------



## BTcigars

Coop D said:


> Or a cabinet at your buddies house that she doesn't know....
> 
> that's my next plan!!!!


Hmm the secret humidor....you are onto something! BTW, It scared the hell out of me as a kid so thanks for your avatar dredging up repressed memories of killer clowns :bitchslap:


----------



## ckay

My noobish start:


----------



## Scott W.

Not a bad start at all my friend. Very nice sticks indeed.


----------



## jimjim99

Very nice!


----------



## ckay

Thanks, looking forward to smoking the My Fathers with my father on Sunday.


----------



## Juicestain

noobish?!? awesome selection of sticks there Chris:thumb:


----------



## Dread

That is not a noobish selection at all, Id expect a humi stocked like that from somebody with years of smoking experience.


----------



## CopGTP

holy cow I can't get over how impressive everyone's collections are!!! I started with a 50ct humi from cheaphumidors about two weeks ago and I ALREADY need a bigger one!!!! This is going to get crazy!


----------



## Emjaysmash

Here's what I'm rockin' :










It keeps me happy.


----------



## ckay

CopGTP said:


> holy cow I can't get over how impressive everyone's collections are!!! I started with a 50ct humi from cheaphumidors about two weeks ago and I ALREADY need a bigger one!!!! This is going to get crazy!


I've only started collecting sticks in February after 2 years of picking up a small stash here and there from my B&M.

If I had known how slippery this slope was, I would've skipped the humidors and went with a wine cooler from the get go.

I'd strongly suggest looking into a Vinotemp or an Avanti if you feel you are already in the deep end.


----------



## zitro_joe

ckay said:


> My noobish start:


NOOB!? I wish I had that stash.


----------



## BTcigars

ckay said:


> My noobish start:


Damn that is nice looking! What are the skull and crossbones sticks?


----------



## centralharbor

Emjaysmash said:


> Here's what I'm rockin' :
> 
> It keeps me happy.


I like that design of the taller humidor. Is that DIY or did you buy that somewhere?


----------



## ckay

BTcigars said:


> Damn that is nice looking! What are the skull and crossbones sticks?


Those are the Viaje Skull & Bones. They pack a spicy punch.


----------



## Scott W.

These pics are from about 7-8 months ago and I have since added about 150 sticks or so but am too lazy to take them all out of the humi for pick so just take these pics and add a couple more.












PS, I'll take another with the two boxes I use to hold these cigars, just remembered it's a "humi" pic thread and my humis are not in the pics. DUH


----------



## ckay

Damn Scott!


----------



## BTcigars

So whats the fastest route to your place so all of us here can herf?!


----------



## fuente~fuente

ckay said:


> My noobish start:


Day-um Chris! I don't know whether to drool over your humi, or send you to a Doc specializing in OCD. That is one tidy humi my friend! :lol:

Great setup bro! :nod:


----------



## ckay

Thanks Iron Mike. I just happened to have reorganized the humi to fit the habanos in and transition some sticks ready to be smoked into my other humi. Now if I can keep it this organized, that's another story.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

I'd hardly count Opus, Cohiba, Trinidad, HdM, Tat Black, Red, RC, & Dracs plus Illusiones, etc a noob start. That's quite the awesome selection of smokes.


----------



## wagsgt

Some amazing collections here


----------



## Scott W.

BTcigars said:


> So whats the fastest route to your place so all of us here can herf?!


Call Continental Airlines, they'll let you know. I suck at directions from CA. You'd be more than welcome by the way.


----------



## Coop D

scottw said:


> Call Continental Airlines, they'll let you know. I suck at directions from CA. You'd be more than welcome by the way.


Mapquesting the route right now!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Emdee

some great pics here... im feeling really, really jealous haha  I will post one too as soon as mine is ready.... and a little more diverse than my collection currently is....


----------



## ShaunB

Magnate said:


> Problem:
> 
> Solution:


 Where can I find this beauty?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

There's a humi and a cooler in here somewhere.

















And no, that's a table not a humidor... I wish.


----------



## smelvis

They may be clear pictures but kinda messy aye? :kicknuts:


----------



## BTcigars

thegoldenmackid said:


> There's a humi and a cooler in here somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, that's a table not a humidor... I wish.


Very nice. From what I can tell, you have a little bit of everything.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

smelvis said:


> They may be clear pictures but kinda messy aye? :kicknuts:


The picture was clear enough for you to see that I don't need a Liberty.


----------



## Emdee

here is my new, and first humidor 
and I know I need to buy a digital hygrometer... I also need a decent lighter & a new cutter seen as mine just broke into 2 pieces along with a bigger range of cigars lol. I will get them all soon enough but for now.....


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Don't worry Neil. You are doing just fine in my book.


----------



## Emdee

Thanks Charlie  Still a bit of space in there too so its ok


----------



## Dave.73

Ok so this was a big mistake to read this thread. All it made me do was check the bank account to see how much I could run out and spend on new sticks. Great pics guys!!


----------



## bdeuce22

Shelves and trays came yesterday. I can fit everything in my collection (barely) into my desktop and this one. They came with glass tops as well, but i think i am going to leave them as is.


----------



## Snake Hips

I wish I had space in my domecile to show off my Vinos; I'd gladly flaunt my stuff if they were in a position to be photographed


----------



## BTcigars

Snake Hips said:


> I wish I had space in my domecile to show off my Vinos; I'd gladly flaunt my stuff if they were in a position to be photographed


photograph them anyways, we all want to see what you are stashing away!


----------



## guitar7272

Here's my noobish stash so far... Sorry for the yellow hue, damn compact florescents messing up my whitebalance.


----------



## BTcigars

Noobish, are you kidding me?! Great looking selection. Something in there for all tastes. Also, do you order from CI much?


----------



## guitar7272

BTcigars said:


> Noobish, are you kidding me?! Great looking selection. Something in there for all tastes. Also, do you order from CI much?


lmao... thanks, matchboxes give it away? Actually, a lot of that is because they don't consolidate multiple orders when you buy stuff off Jim's Jambalaya. You have to check out immediately and every order comes in a separate box for some reason.

I've built up a descent selection; usually I'll read about someone on puff enjoying a cigar and then go try to hunt them down locally.

Now I'm just waiting for my shelves and drawers to come in from Chuck at Chasidors and I'll be all set.


----------



## bdeuce22

guitar, you will love the shelves and drawers. i just took delivery yesterday and they are fantastic. well worth the wait.


----------



## guitar7272

bdeuce22 said:


> guitar, you will love the shelves and drawers. i just took delivery yesterday and they are fantastic. well worth the wait.


I'm sure I will - I was just staring at your pics like a kid on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Emdee

damn! Some nice new pics in here!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Yeah Scott... we all got to start somewhere... bahahahaha


----------



## swingerofbirches

thegoldenmackid said:


> There's a humi and a cooler in here somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, that's a table not a humidor... I wish.


Something inside me tingles a little when I see a box of VSG's.  
Nice collection!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

swingerofbirches said:


> Something inside me tingles a little when I see a box of VSG's.
> Nice collection!


It's empty. Don't get your hopes up... haha.


----------



## guitar7272

swingerofbirches said:


> Something inside me tingles a little when I see a box of VSG's.
> Nice collection!


At first I was like










thegoldenmackid said:


> It's empty. Don't get your hopes up... haha.


Then I was like :neutral:


----------



## guitar7272

thegoldenmackid said:


> Yeah Scott... we all got to start somewhere... bahahahaha


Yeah... lol. Kinda fell down that slope real quick. :mrgreen:

I was watching Doc from stogie fresh showing off his humidors on youtube and it made me feel totally noobish. I evidently still have a long way to fall.


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy

Emdee said:


> here is my new, and first humidor
> and I know I need to buy a digital hygrometer... I also need a decent lighter & a new cutter seen as mine just broke into 2 pieces along with a bigger range of cigars lol. I will get them all soon enough but for now.....


I luv the new black humi! Vaaay Niccce.


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy

Pics of my humi's! I'll try & get em all in next time im sober. Hope the pics came out good???


----------



## BTcigars

Smoke N' Daddy said:


> Pics of my humi's! I'll try & get em all in next time im sober. Hope the pics came out good???


Very nice! Those Vision boxes are always a crowd pleaser. What are the tissues wrapped sticks? Don Tomas?


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy

Pics of my humi's! I'll try & get em all in next time im sober. Hope the pics came out good???


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy

BTcigars said:


> Very nice! Those Vision boxes are always a crowd pleaser. What are the tissues wrapped sticks? Don Tomas?


Thanx BT! Yessir...DT's are aw-summmmm!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Once again... your organization skills amaze me.


----------



## tmajer15

Here's the first humidor I made a few years back. It made of oak, with solid spanish cedar lining. It's been a great little humidor..key word LITTLE, but it works great.


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy

tmajer15 said:


> Here's the first humidor I made a few years back. It made of oak, with solid spanish cedar lining. It's been a great little humidor..key word LITTLE, but it works great.


Vaaay Niccce! I lyyyyyyke


----------



## ckay

tmajer15 said:


> Here's the first humidor I made a few years back. It made of oak, with solid spanish cedar lining. It's been a great little humidor..key word LITTLE, but it works great.


Dude, that's awesome. Looks great.


----------



## tmajer15

thanks guys.


----------



## BTcigars

Looks really sharp. Did you cut the dovetails by hand?


----------



## tmajer15

Theyre a little hard to see, but theyre finger joints. I made a little jig and used my table saw with a dado blade. Worked out pretty good. 

thanks


----------



## fuente~fuente

Shuffled some things around in my humi's last night, I decide to take some pics to test out my iPhone 4's camera, so I thought I might as well post em here & show a more updated version of my humi's.
































Here's a couple of my other...
















I think it takes pretty good pics for a phone. Definitely an upgrade from my 3G for sure. I took these at night & used the flash on it too. Not to shabby...


----------



## thegoldenmackid

iPhone 4 works great in high-light situations.

In the mean time. HOLY FREAKIN' SHITE.

Let's see Santa... I want the Johnny O, Forebidden X and one Liga for the ride. 

Great stash my friend.


----------



## dasronin

Wow, what a great bunch of humidors. I will not waste the time posting mine, it has only a few sticks. My cigar budget has been killed by 17 months of unemployment. I have a couple of "good sticks" to celebrate when I find re-employment, and a few inexpensive sticks I got a Bobalu when we went there s few weeks ago.

I have plans to restock when I find myself "gainfully employed". Wish me luck... something is bound to break someday!


----------



## Coop D

Looking good Jason!!!!

How are the Bolivar el's??? I want to get a box of them


----------



## PadillaGuy

Rather than jam a ton of photos in here, this is a link to my newest album...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...albums-resting-their-new-home-photo-tour.html

There are more, I just haven't uploaded them.....

PG


----------



## mrsmitty

I just got my shelves from Chasidor today for my wineodor. I paid $7 for the wine cooler at goodwill, and $41 for the shelves. Not bad, can't get a humi that holds as much as this for $48.







And just for the hell of it...


----------



## mrsmitty

The cooler has all miscellaneous singles.


----------



## tmajer15

Very nice Smitty, you have quite the collection. That red humidor is sweet.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Coop D said:


> Looking good Jason!!!!
> 
> How are the Bolivar el's??? I want to get a box of them


Don't know... That was gifted to me by Qball. I'll let ya know when I set it on fire. 

I've never had a bad Boli CC though, so I think your safe on the box. :thumb:


----------



## Coop D

I am happy with the ones I have smoked. Sort of a stable smoke now


----------



## Cigary

I have two more humidors coming in tomorrow and maybe one day I'll open them up and take more pictures...I'm too lazy to do that now and just putting the humidors on the floor was ambitious for me. Each humi is 90% full.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Cigary said:


> I have two more humidors coming in tomorrow and maybe one day I'll open them up and take more pictures...I'm too lazy to do that now and just putting the humidors on the floor was ambitious for me. Each humi is 90% full.


Would you like a cooler?


----------



## swingerofbirches

Cigary said:


> I have two more humidors coming in tomorrow and maybe one day I'll open them up and take more pictures...I'm too lazy to do that now and just putting the humidors on the floor was ambitious for me. Each humi is 90% full.


The firewalls here at work block photobucket hosted images ... but i'm greatly anticipating seeing that pic!!! I wish I had that kind of "ambition" ... if I go a couple of days without looking at/playing with my cigars then I start to get twitchy. LOL


----------



## Coop D

Gary,

Where do you get those humidors with the red lids and the clear sides???
Are they custom made???


----------



## lakeeden1

Nice collection!!!



mrsmitty said:


> I just got my shelves from Chasidor today for my wineodor. I paid $7 for the wine cooler at goodwill, and $41 for the shelves. Not bad, can't get a humi that holds as much as this for $48.
> 
> And just for the hell of it...


----------



## lakeeden1

The collection looks great, you may want to keep the humi locked at all times( just kidding)



fuente~fuente said:


> Shuffled some things around in my humi's last night, I decide to take some pics to test out my iPhone 4's camera, so I thought I might as well post em here & show a more updated version of my humi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of my other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it takes pretty good pics for a phone. Definitely an upgrade from my 3G for sure. I took these at night & used the flash on it too. Not to shabby...


----------



## lakeeden1

The stash looks very nice, great work...



Ron1369 said:


> Real Nice Unit you got here Bro, I especially liked your choice of cigars you have for your stash, they look real tasty in those draws.
> 
> :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## BTcigars

Coop D said:


> Gary,
> 
> Where do you get those humidors with the red lids and the clear sides???
> Are they custom made???


Nope you can buy them online at REALLYcheaphumidors.com. Mine has a blue lid


----------



## Mante

BTcigars said:


> Nope you can buy them online at REALLYcheaphumidors.com. Mine has a blue lid


I saw a nice 50Ct one with a green speckled lid at RidiculouslyCheapHumis. com.zm.


----------



## Cigary

Coop D said:


> Gary,
> 
> Where do you get those humidors with the red lids and the clear sides???
> Are they custom made???


Lol,,,,quit salivating Scott. These are custom made humidors with a special seal...ya burp em like you do a baby and that causes any excess oxygen to be forced out of the container whereby all of the cedar sheets one places in the bottom of these containers infuses it into the cigars themselves and keeps it at a perfect 65%RH when putting a quarter pound of beads in them. The "see thru" portion cost me extra so I wasn't constantly having to take the lid off so I can inspect my gars. Total pricing on these containers is secret...as they are prototypes and I am not supposed to give out names but I can tell you they rhyme with FlubberMade.:biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## fuente~fuente

lakeeden1 said:


> The collection looks great, you may want to keep the humi locked at all times( just kidding)


LOL! Naaaa... If your ever in B'ham, let me know & we'll torch a few of the good ones up. :biggrin:

Thank you for the compliments sir! :yo:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Smitty is lookin good huh! He knows how to bring it! :smoke:

You too Gary! :nod:


----------



## Steel1212

I'll post pics of the stash when my second deliver from Cbid comes in tuesday 

It has 3 drawers plus the top in the middle and and 3 drawers on each side. Works great as I get a couple here and there finding what I want to smoke. I have plans for a winador already though....there is no slope its a freak cliff with no bottom!!!


----------



## Tasker89

The glass door on the right is my walk in humidor. about 5' x 8'


----------



## jessejava187

Thats why we get along so well, that looks alot like the stash I have


fuente~fuente said:


> Shuffled some things around in my humi's last night, I decide to take some pics to test out my iPhone 4's camera, so I thought I might as well post em here & show a more updated version of my humi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of my other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it takes pretty good pics for a phone. Definitely an upgrade from my 3G for sure. I took these at night & used the flash on it too. Not to shabby...


----------



## BTcigars

Tasker89 said:


> The glass door on the right is my walk in humidor. about 5' x 8'


mg::faint: Can I rent that room from you?


----------



## fuente~fuente

jessejava187 said:


> Thats why we get along so well, that looks alot like the stash I have


 Hey... Great minds think alike Jess... And apparently they have great taste too!


----------



## Coop D

Tasker89 said:


> The glass door on the right is my walk in humidor. about 5' x 8'


Can we have some pics inside the walk in? PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## BigKev77

Tasker89 said:


> The glass door on the right is my walk in humidor. about 5' x 8'


Very nice!


----------



## Yamaha53

I have spent a lot of time going through this thread and have come to a conclusion, you people are sick and I love it!!! :rockon:


----------



## Cadillac

Tasker89 said:


> The glass door on the right is my walk in humidor. about 5' x 8'


Very nice man.


----------



## Aficionado82

awesome thread! Once I get mine seasoned & stocked I will be contributing pics.


----------



## tmajer15

Tasker89 said:


> The glass door on the right is my walk in humidor. about 5' x 8'


very nice, like the Sabres chair too, I'm originally from Buffalo and still try and follow them, although it almost impossible to not become a Red Wings fan if you live here.


----------



## Coop D

tmajer15 said:


> very nice, like the Sabres chair too, I'm originally from Buffalo and still try and follow them, although it almost impossible to not become a Red Wings fan if you live here.


Having "red wings" is never a good thing..


----------



## PunchMan6

Alright, Ive been here almost a year and I have yet to post my stash, so I finally opened a photo****et acct and now I can post pics easy peasy...so...this is my first humi that I ever got(50ct), and now my tupperdors for overflow!!! Waitin for a new humi from Ed, so when that is ready, I ll fill it with all this!!! Ill get more in depth in a few days, but you get the point!!!


----------



## PunchMan6

a few more...


































Hope u like...Ill post more soon, there are alot of cigars in those tupperdors and my 50ct is more like a 65ct!!!

Peace

- D:banana:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Looks like a nice stash you have there.:thumb:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Finally hit my 30 posts so now I can post up some pics of my wine cooler and stash. I decided to just go with a wine cooler right away and I'm glad I did since I've already put a good dent in filling it up. Its a NewAir 28 bottle, I ordered 5 shelves from Chasidor and turned 3 of them into trays using some mahogany. I think I will do that to one more of the trays like I had originally planned and then leave the rest of the space for box storage. Here's a few pics...


----------



## zitro_joe

PunchMan6 said:


> Alright, Ive been here almost a year and I have yet to post my stash, so I finally opened a photo****et acct and now I can post pics easy peasy...so...this is my first humi that I ever got(50ct), and now my tupperdors for overflow!!! Waitin for a new humi from Ed, so when that is ready, I ll fill it with all this!!! Ill get more in depth in a few days, but you get the point!!!


ehh...what kind of lotion do you use...I knew I wasnt the only one that kept it handy on the night stand:bolt:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Those are some great looking stashes David & Corey. :nod:


----------



## zitro_joe

Son Of Thor said:


> Finally hit my 30 posts so now I can post up some pics of my wine cooler and stash. I decided to just go with a wine cooler right away and I'm glad I did since I've already put a good dent in filling it up. Its a NewAir 28 bottle, I ordered 5 shelves from Chasidor and turned 3 of them into trays using some mahogany. I think I will do that to one more of the trays like I had originally planned and then leave the rest of the space for box storage. Here's a few pics...


Where did you get your trays made?


----------



## fuente~fuente

zitro_joe said:


> ehh...what kind of lotion do you use...I knew I wasnt the only one that kept it handy on the night stand:bolt:


Pfffhahaha!!! Are those happy tissues, or sad tissues??? :tongue1:


----------



## Son Of Thor

zitro_joe said:


> Where did you get your trays made?


I just bought the shelves from Chasidor and turned them into trays myself. I bought a piece of 1" x 8" x 8' mahogany. I cut it in half and then ripped the half of the board into thirds. Then cut the pieces out of that to make the sides of the trays and just used a brad nailer to attach them to the shelves. I was going to just make the trays all myself but didn't have the tools to make the nice slots in the bottom like the Chasidor shelves come with.


----------



## Coop D

zitro_joe said:


> ehh...what kind of lotion do you use...I knew I wasnt the only one that kept it handy on the night stand:bolt:


I am guessing it is Jerk-ens :nod:


----------



## PunchMan6

Coop D said:


> I am guessing it is Jerk-ens :nod:


Ummm..you guys werent supposed to see that botttle!!! LOL

Funny shit guys!!! Its actually for a sunburn!!! If you believe that.....:biggrin:


----------



## Aficionado82

PunchMan6 said:


> Ummm..you guys werent supposed to see that botttle!!! LOL
> 
> Funny shit guys!!! Its actually for a sunburn!!! If you believe that.....:biggrin:


sunburn :biglaugh:


----------



## Dave.73

Very nice stuff gentlemen.


----------



## guitar7272

PunchMan6 said:


> Ummm..you guys werent supposed to see that botttle!!! LOL
> 
> Funny shit guys!!! Its actually for a sunburn!!! If you believe that.....:biggrin:


Sunburn? Damn dude, you must be doing it wrong...
ound:


----------



## dasronin

Children can be so cruel! (It is probably a bit of stick envy.)

Now back to regular programming! More humidors!!!!


----------



## socapots

opened my humidor last week to take some smokes to a stag and i got sad,:bawling:







.
so i placed an order a bit ago and picked it up today.
now im a bit happier.. haha.:tongue::eyebrows::whoo:

























just realized i dont have a pic of them in the humi. haha.

this is the other humidor. 
top shelf









bottom


----------



## CopGTP

Very nice stash Drew!! What are those red / blue bands?? Pardon my noob questions, LOL, but I have never seen those.


----------



## socapots

haha.. never worry about newb questions man. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people here. 
but nobody knows everything..
My folks brought me back 3 bricks(of 20) of those back from the USA the last time they went on a big trip.
They are flora de oliva maduro. Not bad. but certainly not the greatest i have smoked (im still pretty new to all of this as well)
do a google. you will find more info. supposed to be a real good smoke for the price.


----------



## Aficionado82

my turn to be a noob :sing:

what cigar is the one next to the Indian Tabac (2nd from the right) it's got that ship on the band. Thanks in advance :yo:


----------



## BTcigars

Aficionado82 said:


> my turn to be a noob :sing:
> 
> what cigar is the one next to the Indian Tabac (2nd from the right) it's got that ship on the band. Thanks in advance :yo:


Spanish Galleon. Check out atlanticcigar.com for that stick. Supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## socapots

BTcigars said:


> Spanish Galleon. Check out atlanticcigar.com for that stick. Supposed to be pretty good.


Like he said. :smoke2:
Im gonna let these sit for as long as i can bare before smoking.

but in all actuallity i dont think i'll last a week. haha


----------



## CopGTP

> They are flora de oliva maduro.


Very cool! I've definitely heard of them, just never saw one!


----------



## Aficionado82

BTcigars said:


> Spanish Galleon. Check out atlanticcigar.com for that stick. Supposed to be pretty good.


Ordered me a 5 pack to try them out. Thanks! :smoke2:


----------



## phager

Be prepared to be floored by the sheer awesomeness that is my Coolidor!!!


Bwahahahaha Ok we all need comic relief on hump day, am I right? I can't wait until my shipment comes in from CBid sometime next week so I can convince my wife to let make a better coolidor, and retire this one to a travel humidor.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Coop D said:


> Can we have some pics inside the walk in? PLEASE!!!!!


No doubt. :smoke:


----------



## Son Of Thor

I decided to turn one more shelf into a tray. At this rate I'll have to get another cooler to keep boxes in and just use this one for singles. This drawer will be for premiums and sticks I plan to let sit for awhile.


----------



## wsamsky

guitar7272 said:


> I was watching Doc from stogie fresh showing off his humidors on youtube and it made me feel totally noobish. I evidently still have a long way to fall.


Just watched 3 of the 5 videos

:clap2: is all i can say that man has an awesome collection.


----------



## socapots

Son Of Thor said:


> I decided to turn one more shelf into a tray. At this rate I'll have to get another cooler to keep boxes in and just use this one for singles. This drawer will be for premiums and sticks I plan to let sit for awhile.


haha.. and would there really be something wrong with a separate cooler for boxes. lol.

its a nice looking setup you got there. what smoke is that in the red tube?? Dont think ive ever asked but i see them in alot of pics. must be good, no
?


----------



## phager

Looks like a Tat Verochu Tubo. Wouldn't mind trying one myself.


----------



## Mante

phager said:


> Looks like a Tat Verochu Tubo. Wouldn't mind trying one myself.


You have your address in your profile. I'm sure it wont be long before you do. LOL. (Anyone? Anyone? LMK!)


----------



## phager

Uh oh, I don't know if I could take that! I'm still trying to rebuild the mailboxes so my neighbors don't draw and quarter me! What are you doing to me, Warren!?!eep:


----------



## Mante

phager said:


> Uh oh, I don't know if I could take that! I'm still trying to rebuild the mailboxes so my neighbors don't draw and quarter me! What are you doing to me, Warren!?!eep:


Ummmmmm, nothing............ Yet! LMAO. :moony::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## phager

Alright, man, that's it. I'm gonna find you address and give it to my neighbors so they can draw and quarter you in effigy. The gloves are off and this means war!  J/K 

Back on topic. I"m in the process of building a 64 quart coolidor! pics to come soon!


----------



## Mante

phager said:


> Alright, man, that's it. I'm gonna find you address and give it to my neighbors so they can draw and quarter you in effigy. The gloves are off and this means war!  J/K
> 
> Back on topic. I"m in the process of building a 64 quart coolidor! pics to come soon!


J/K? LOL ......... 64 aint gonna be enough if you stay around Puff. Stay though, it's fun.


----------



## phager

Tashaz said:


> J/K? LOL ......... 64 aint gonna be enough if you stay around Puff. Stay though, it's fun.


No Doubt! I've been looking at those 150 QT marine coolers that you can put on their side, now _that's_ where it at! I think it's going to take a little time (On CBid) to convince the wife how necessary that is!

I'm still working on getting that awesome coffee table/Humidor that I keep seeing on CBid and cheaphumidors.com! Now that is pure awesomeness wrapped into a piece of furniture!


----------



## socapots

phager said:


> Looks like a Tat Verochu Tubo. Wouldn't mind trying one myself.


Good looking out man. thanks.
I'll have to look into those. And a coffee table humidor would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Gotalite.net

Great looking humis guys, I will soon have enough posts to share my picutres !!


----------



## csteves

Their are some very nice humidors in this thread, looking forward to posting a few of my own, once I get the lastest purchase seasoned and filled it will be on


----------



## seanb

Brand new to Puff, but those are some gorgeous humi's. Very impressive.

I have a Diamond Crown Humidor that hold something like 90 cigars, but I have never had more than 25 in at any one time (I bought a box for a special occasion) and they didn't stay in there for very long.

I will have to start collecting some cigars to age and read a lot.

I am reading a lot about seasoning my humidor now. I already made the mistake of wiping everything down with distilled water. Hoep I didn't screw up the humidor for good.

I will post pictures once I get it seasoned correctly and have more than 5-10 cigars in it.

Great forum and people.

Sean


----------



## BTcigars

seanb said:


> Brand new to Puff, but those are some gorgeous humi's. Very impressive.
> 
> I have a Diamond Crown Humidor that hold something like 90 cigars, but I have never had more than 25 in at any one time (I bought a box for a special occasion) and they didn't stay in there for very long.
> 
> I will have to start collecting some cigars to age and read a lot.
> 
> I am reading a lot about seasoning my humidor now. I already made the mistake of wiping everything down with distilled water. Hoep I didn't screw up the humidor for good.
> 
> I will post pictures once I get it seasoned correctly and have more than 5-10 cigars in it.
> 
> Great forum and people.
> 
> Sean


Welcome aboard and cant wait to see that Diamond Crown humi. They really do make some attractive pieces.


----------



## phager

What are you people doing to me?!?? in one week I went from this:
To this:

Can't wait to get my Spanish Cedar trays from Cheap Humidors to add some organization to this mess!


----------



## BTcigars

phager said:


> What are you people doing to me?!?? in one week I went from this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> Can't wait to get my Spanish Cedar trays from Cheap Humidors to add some organization to this mess!


Welcome to the downward spiral! Is that a ML3? If it is, sit back and enjoy that tasty stick :beerchug:


----------



## Coop D

I am waiting to see how quick that cooler fills up!!!!


----------



## Jeff3C

Man, there are some nice humi's in here. I was going to post mine but I think I would get laughed at after seeing all of these. I'll get there someday.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Jeff3C said:


> Man, there are some nice humi's in here. I was going to post mine but I think I would get laughed at after seeing all of these. I'll get there someday.


I say go for it! Post it up, everyone starts out somewhere... I don't think anyone will laugh at you either... I enjoy looking at all the different humidors people use.


----------



## fuente~fuente

seanb said:


> I already made the mistake of wiping everything down with distilled water. Hoep I didn't screw up the humidor for good.


If it's a Diamond Crown you_ might_ be OK... At least it's a higher quality humidor, so it has a better shot holding it's shape than a less expensive one since the spanish cedar on the inside usually thicker.

Welcome to Puff Sean!!! :wave:


----------



## PadillaGuy

I used to wipe down my new boxes with a damp cloth in order to get some moisture into the cedar. For the most part, I never had a problem. Then, I had the same issue with two consecutive new boxes....

I bought a new humidor from Cuban Crafters and seasoned it in the same way I always have. I loaded the humidifier, soaked a small sponge in triple filtered RO water and wiped the interior with a damp (lightly damp at that) cloth and left it to rest overnight.

Next day, when I went to open it the entire lid separated at the hinge leaving me holding the top of the box in my hands. The problem is that in soaking, well wetting, the cedar some moisture penetrated beyond the cedar into the pressboard the box is actually constructed from. This cheaper board got wet, causing the glues to dissolve and every hinge screw to pull loose.

I had a similar issue with a different model that I purchased from CI.

What I have done since is to take a dry paper towel and wipe the interior of the box looking to see how much "dust" is left in it. If there is a lot of post-manufacture junk, I wipe the interior with the most dry, damp towel I can manage. I am not out to wet the cedar, just clean out the box.

From there I proceed with the standard treatment and I haven't experienced this issue again.

This is why, and I should have known better...but, if you can, you should try to purchase a humidor constructed of solid cedar, not a thin veneer. The problem is however that in purchasing on-line, we are left to believe the vendor's description which often omits fine details that may sway a purchase. Just try to buy the best box your budget allows, even if it means skimping on sticks for a while. The investment in a good humidor provides years of return in the form of properly maintained, delicious smokes.

Now, as to books to read, if I may make some suggestions...
If you are looking for a book or two to read I would recommend these:

The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars by Tad Gage

and

Nat Sherman's A Passion for Cigars by Joel Sherman

I've read and own just about every book out there and I feel that these two are the best. Many books out there are more catalog than text devoting the bulk of their pages to individual brand listings, many of which are either Cuban or out of production. There are also quite a few that are equally outdated, particularly in their offerings of "Cigar Friendly" venues. Hell, we all know how few and far between these are now.

One book I would strongly advise you *not* waste your time with is:

The Sensible Cigar Connoisseur by Dr. Jeff Camarda

This text is simply repulsive. Dr. Camarda begins with a 36 page forward which consists for the most part of shameless self-promotion, which is also found throughout the book. I found this book to be inaccurate in many facts, poorly edited, sexist, and racist. Hell, the author even makes a joke about Cuban immigrants... If I was of Cuban descent, I would have been completely appalled by the lack of respect for the nationality responsible for the creation of *both* the Cuban and Non-Cuban cigar industries. This book was very close to becoming the second book in my life that I started but never finished, very, very close.

Enough literary review...

Hope someone finds this helpful,

PG


----------



## seanb

fuente~fuente said:


> If it's a Diamond Crown you_ might_ be OK... At least it's a higher quality humidor, so it has a better shot holding it's shape than a less expensive one since the spanish cedar on the inside usually thicker.
> 
> Welcome to Puff Sean!!! :wave:


That is great to hear! I hope so. It seems to be doing pretty good so far. I need a quality hygrometer. I am testing what I have, but I want something better. This humidor is built really well and thick cedar throughout. I can't imagine that wetting it would warp it.

Thanks for the welcome as well. I have already learned a tremendous amount and it has really gotten me back into the cigar craze again.

Sean


----------



## seanb

Here are some pictures of my humidor that I am hoping I can still use.:bowdown:

Diamond Crown holds up to 90 cigars I believe.

Sean
hoto:


----------



## fuente~fuente

seanb said:


> Here are some pictures of my humidor that I am hoping I can still use.:bowdown:
> 
> Diamond Crown holds up to 90 cigars I believe.
> 
> Sean
> hoto:


Very nice Sean! :nod:


----------



## ckay

I wouldn't sweat it. I have an RyJ where the bill slides pretty easily and it holds just fine. If anything, it creates a slight air flow...something an air tight seal cannot provide.


----------



## seanb

ckay said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. I have an RyJ where the bill slides pretty easily and it holds just fine. If anything, it creates a slight air flow...something an air tight seal cannot provide.


Thats good to hear. I am going to try and put a good hygrometer and beads in it and season it well. Hopefully it will be able to hold. I am sure I can use it.

I guess worst case scenario I have an excuse to get another humidor! :nod:

Sean


----------



## Mante

Jeff3C said:


> Man, there are some nice humi's in here. I was going to post mine but I think I would get laughed at after seeing all of these. I'll get there someday.


Post it up mate. This is not a competition, just cigar pron. Everyone likes to see humi's and we all started with just a few cigars. :wink:


----------



## ckay

seanb said:


> Thats good to hear. I am going to try and put a good hygrometer and beads in it and season it well. Hopefully it will be able to hold. I am sure I can use it.
> 
> I guess worst case scenario I have an excuse to get another humidor! :nod:
> 
> Sean


Don't rush the process. A new sponge, saucer and distilled water...a week in the humidor and you will be ready to put the beads in. Let it stabilize another 3-5 days and then put some sticks in there.


----------



## Tritones

Here's my coolidor - just waiting for RH to stabilize ...









Note the very rare and desirable color with subtle hints of cardinal red contrasting with Kilimanjaro snow white. Also, the extra-large handles make sure this will be the first thing you grab and carry out if the house catches fire.










Genuine craftsmanship and pride of workmanship - the logo. Also note the very detailed texturization.










The inside view - notice the high-end details, like the additional logo on the interior of the lid, and the range-of-travel limitation device. I went all-out on this baby!










My cedar linings, Xikar hygro, 65% Conservagel beads, and Oust fan. Woohoo!


----------



## dubgeek

A few shots of my setup.









Waiting on beads and shelves from Chasidor...









My desktop, an empty box for singles and all the beads I could find in my house. :dunno:









A few of the singles









Inside the desktop


----------



## Humidor Minister

So eloquently put. Should serve you well. Lots of space, portable and color coordinated for those Cardinal game cook outs. Nice cigars too.



Tritones said:


> Here's my coolidor - just waiting for RH to stabilize ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the very rare and desirable color with subtle hints of cardinal red contrasting with Kilimanjaro snow white. Also, the extra-large handles make sure this will be the first thing you grab and carry out if the house catches fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine craftsmanship and pride of workmanship - the logo. Also note the very detailed texturization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside view - notice the high-end details, like the additional logo on the interior of the lid, and the range-of-travel limitation device. I went all-out on this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cedar linings, Xikar hygro, 65% Conservagel beads, and Oust fan. Woohoo!


----------



## Tritones

Humidor Minister said:


> So eloquently put. Should serve you well. Lots of space, portable and color coordinated for those Cardinal game cook outs. Nice cigars too.


They really _would _be nice cigars if there were any cigars in the boxes. :biggrin1:

But, they're just empties I picked up for storage. Got in a box of SP MM Quixotes today, so half of those will go in the 'dor. The other half will go to Dave for the troops.


----------



## gehrig97

Here's mine. A little disorganized, but as soon as the Chasidors arrive, everything will look nice.

(Don't mind the junk in the Edgestar--some beads, gel, baking soda, and some books and empty boxes to start the stabilization process...)


----------



## PadillaGuy

gehrig97 said:


> Here's mine. A little disorganized, but as soon as the Chasidors arrive, everything will look nice.
> 
> (Don't mind the junk in the Edgestar--some beads, gel, baking soda, and some books and empty boxes to start the stabilization process...)


Okay, you've piqued my interest.... where did you get
the idea to add the books?

PG


----------



## Nickerson

gehrig97 said:


> Here's mine. A little disorganized, but as soon as the Chasidors arrive, everything will look nice.
> 
> (Don't mind the junk in the Edgestar--some beads, gel, baking soda, and some books and empty boxes to start the stabilization process...)


Nice piggies! Wish I got to try one while they were around, I got into my small figurado faze more lately. What are those Padrons too? 45th?


----------



## gehrig97

PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, you've piqued my interest.... where did you get
> the idea to add the books?
> 
> PG


To be honest with you, I just improvised. Didn't have any exra empty boxes, and wanted to fill the volume with some "absorbent" materials. Figured some books would do the tick. I have no idea if they're helping, but the fridge has stayed a rock solid 68% for a week now (of course, they're coming out once my shelves arrive and I start to transfer my stock from the three desktops. You can also see some baking soda in the pic--I'm still trying to get the plastic smell out of the fridge.



Nickerson said:


> Nice piggies! Wish I got to try one while they were around, I got into my small figurado faze more lately. What are those Padrons too? 45th?


In the pic you can make out PAM 40, 44, 80... the 44 is the one with the red band, the 45s are buried underneath ; ) The 45, to me, is the best Padron ever made!


----------



## deep

gehrig97 said:


> Here's mine. A little disorganized, but as soon as the Chasidors arrive, everything will look nice.
> 
> (Don't mind the junk in the Edgestar--some beads, gel, baking soda, and some books and empty boxes to start the stabilization process...)


Wow..man NICE collection!:smoke2: Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Juicestain

Great humidor's and collections everyone:thumb: I drool every time I revisit this thread :dr


----------



## Barefoot

Here is what I am holdin
View attachment 51762

View attachment 51763


----------



## PadillaGuy

gehrig97 said:


> ... and wanted to fill the volume with some "absorbent" materials. Figured some books would do the tick. I have no idea if they're helping, but the fridge has stayed a rock solid 68% for a week now (of course, they're coming out once my shelves arrive and I start to transfer my stock from the three desktops...


What I would be most interested in is what happens to the RH% when the books are removed. I would think that the paper would be hydrophillic, like the cedar in a humidor, and would have absorbed a lot of the moisture from your humidification source. If you've ever smelled books that have been stored for a long while you know the scent, kinda musty from years of gradual humidification.

I wonder if your RH% will plummet when the books are removed. Have you found yourself replenishing your humidification source often?

Just curious, never seen or considered this approach...

Good smokin'

PG


----------



## Padurosa

wow...
It took me about four days to see the entire post...

Great setups here. Something to look for.

Congratulations to all. Specially to those who had built their own. Only if I had the tools.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Okay, high time I add some photos....

PG


----------



## Son Of Thor

PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, high time I add some photos....
> 
> PG


Nice looking collection you have there


----------



## ckay

Did some rearranging and seeing all of those T52s is a bit overwhelming.

My dark wrapper humi:

















My light wrapper/Fuente/habano humi:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Chris... You have fantastic taste in cigars.


----------



## Son Of Thor

fuente~fuente said:


> Chris... You have fantastic taste in cigars.


 X2 :dude:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

fuente~fuente said:


> Chris... You have fantastic taste in organization.


Fixed.

or

You're Welcome.


----------



## mrsmitty

Chris & Marty I'm envious, great looking stashes.


----------



## Mante

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks.


ROTFLMAO....... :mrgreen:


----------



## harley33

Chris and Marty - nice sticks. I wish I was that organized...


----------



## gehrig97

PadillaGuy said:


> What I would be most interested in is what happens to the RH% when the books are removed. I would think that the paper would be hydrophillic, like the cedar in a humidor, and would have absorbed a lot of the moisture from your humidification source. If you've ever smelled books that have been stored for a long while you know the scent, kinda musty from years of gradual humidification.
> 
> I wonder if your RH% will plummet when the books are removed. Have you found yourself replenishing your humidification source often?
> 
> Just curious, never seen or considered this approach...
> 
> Good smokin'
> 
> PG


Actually, I was assuming the same thing (that the RH would drop once the books have been removed). I haven't touched the beads or the gel packs at all (I've had them in for about a week). I definitely anticipate having to charge up the fridge once I remove the books and add the cedar drawers (which will undoubtedly be thirsty).

So upon further consideration... not really sure _why _I added them lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO....... :mrgreen:


Not sure WTF I was thinking there.


----------



## Mante

thegoldenmackid said:


> Not sure WTF I was thinking there.


You were obviously trying to lighten my mood and did a splendid job of it too. Thank you good Sir. ound:ound::wink::hail::hail:


----------



## PadillaGuy

Son Of Thor said:


> Nice looking collection you have there


Thanks.. there are a few more in my gallery..

Good Smokin'

PG


----------



## UGA07

Nice looking collections! I have to get some more posts before I can put up pics.


----------



## thebayratt

My new _empty _Traveldor. Its a 9quart Igloo Icechest. Its going to hold my haul from IPCPR and the New Orleans' B&Ms. I got a half pound of 65% beads ready for it in a dish with a lid with small holes drilled in the lid so the beads don't spill on the trip over.










Consider this the Before pic


----------



## BTcigars

thebayratt said:


> My new _empty _Traveldor. Its a 9quart Igloo Icechest. Its going to hold my haul from IPCPR and the New Orleans' B&Ms. I got a half pound of 65% beads ready for it in a dish with a lid with small holes drilled in the lid so the beads don't spill on the trip over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this the Before pic


Be sure to show us the after pic so us cigar pervs can drool over it


----------



## thebayratt

BTcigars said:


> Be sure to show us the after pic so us cigar pervs can drool over it


Will do......... _Pervs_!!!


----------



## Aficionado82

Here's a couple pictures of my desktop:



















And a couple of pictures of my long-term storage solution :biggrin:


----------



## cubanrob19

Aficionado82 said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my desktop:


I love your cuba libre humi ... where did you get it, if you dont mind me asking? 
And if your ever interested in getting rid of it, you let me know!


----------



## cubanrob19

Here's my main Humi for now...
View attachment 51886


----------



## cubanrob19

Here is my main Humi, for now ...


----------



## gibson_es

i just organized my humi, emptied it, cleaned it out and places them back in in my own special way, i always organize mine with the cello cigars on bottom, and the non cello cigar on the rack at the top, i have always done it like this, and i seem to find that alot of people dont do it like that... just an observation, (my tubos also go on top) the only flaw is that i tend to have so many with cellos that the bottom gets full and there is still room on top, easy fix though, i just smoke more with cellos then i do the cigars without cellos. 


i will post pics soon


----------



## Aficionado82

cubanrob19 said:


> I love your cuba libre humi ... where did you get it, if you dont mind me asking?
> And if your ever interested in getting rid of it, you let me know!


Thanks bro. I picked it up on cigarbid. I think I paid like $7 including shipping. It's a 20ct.
Keep an eye out for them, they have them listed all the time.


----------



## gibson_es

here are the pics:

bottom: i put the aurora's and the comacho 5 pack in first because there still in there packs



















then i place the cellos in next, from long to short (ish)



























theres a few really short ones, i place them at the end of the other cigars









here the bottom is, complete, with my beads, humi stick, and water pillow, the beads are only rated for 50 cigars, so i have the others for "back up"









and here we are for the top, the onese without cellos, and my two tubos. along with my hygro that takes my special ability to read. lol part of the led dont work.



























the analog hygro dont work, but i paid $30 (or was it $35) for this humi, so i cant complain


----------



## BTcigars

You have a nice collection of sticks, Blake. I think the pink hair straightener thingy is a nice touch


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Personally I liked the undies to the left of the Camacho box.


----------



## Mante

Nice collection Blake. Gonna have to report you for the Humi Abuse though, you've been kicking it around again I see. LOL.


----------



## gibson_es

Wow I FAIL. Lol I hide my humi in a cabnet in my bathroom because its coolest in there and I don't smoke as much if I don't see the humi. Maybe I should clean up next time.



Good thing I'm not easily embarrassed


----------



## gibson_es

Warren. That's damage from getting so many bombs. 


I bought the humi like that


----------



## BTcigars

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Personally I liked the undies to the left of the Camacho box.


Hah! Nice catch.


----------



## BTcigars

gibson_es said:


> Wow I FAIL. Lol I hide my humi in a cabnet in my bathroom because its coolest in there and I don't smoke as much if I don't see the humi. Maybe I should clean up next time.
> 
> Good thing I'm not easily embarrassed


Lol we are all friends here and friends will tease each other. Storing your humi in the bathroom is a good idea, unless it becomes too humid.


----------



## gibson_es

The bathroom is massive. It was remodeled for my grandpa when he got a.l.s. And now we use it cuz he ai t with us anymore. So far its jd no issues


----------



## cubanrob19

Aficionado82 said:


> Thanks bro. I picked it up on cigarbid. I think I paid like $7 including shipping. It's a 20ct.
> Keep an eye out for them, they have them listed all the time.


I will def keep an eye out ... Im converting my upstairs game room into a Cuban Themed Cigar room, and that would go real nice next to my bottle of Havana Club Rum! :biggrin1:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Hey Cubanrob do you remember where you wnaged that glass top humi? or remember the name of it? It strikes my fancy for some reason.


----------



## cubanrob19

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> Hey Cubanrob do you remember where you wnaged that glass top humi? or remember the name of it? It strikes my fancy for some reason.


Yea, Believe it or not, I picked that one up off craigslist for only $30 bucks!!!

I really love the look of it also! Its pretty slick! It only holds about 50 sticks. The make is Wallace ... Ive personally never heard of them, and i couldnt find anything online about them, but let me tell you, it is very well built! Nice construction, glass is very tight in place, and it makes a very good seal when closed! I think I found me a nice gem that day!


----------



## fuente~fuente

gibson_es said:


> Wow I FAIL. Lol I hide my humi in a cabnet in my bathroom because its coolest in there and I don't smoke as much if I don't see the humi. Maybe I should clean up next time.
> 
> Good thing I'm not easily embarrassed


:lol: Hey... Look at it this way Blake. At least it doesn't look like a 747 landed in them.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Hey man, nice smorgasbord you got there!
That Camacho San Luis y Martinez en vidrio you're sitting on
is one of my all time favorite smokes... and I gots a lot of smokes.
Nice choices you've made...

PG


----------



## guitar7272

Well, my chasidor drawers and shelves finally made it to my doorstep - it was totally worth the wait! :whoo:


----------



## Coop D

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Personally I liked the undies to the left of the Camacho box.


That's a huge B***H!!!! :biggrin:

Nice collection Blake!


----------



## cubanrob19

guitar7272 said:


> Well, my chasidor drawers and shelves finally made it to my doorstep - it was totally worth the wait! :whoo:


Your wineador looks fantastic! ... I cant wait to get my chasidor trays, I just ordered a shelf for now to make sure it fits because i have the avanti 16 not 28.


----------



## Emdee

Scott that looks great!!! Nice collection too!


----------



## Emdee

Blake, nice collection too  We have the same hygro hehe


----------



## chaone

I have a humidor for each of my favorite brands. There is one for CAO, Rocky Patel, Alec Bradly, La Gloria Cubana and an 80 count for the Diesel. The 400 count holds all my misc. sticks one accumulates from sample packs, gifts, etc. I keep the unopened boxes on the floor of the pantry to age nicely.


----------



## PadillaGuy

chaone said:


> I have a humidor for each of my favorite brands. There is one for CAO, Rocky Patel, Alec Bradly, La Gloria Cubana and an 80 count for the Diesel. The 400 count holds all my misc. sticks one accumulates from sample packs, gifts, etc. I keep the unopened boxes on the floor of the pantry to age nicely.


Sweet Jesus Christ man, please tell me you have good homeowners insurance.

In the name of all things holy, please.... please don't bump that tower!

My god, my chest hurts......................Esther.........

PG


----------



## UGA07

Sorry look at my next post.


----------



## UGA07

chaone said:


> I have a humidor for each of my favorite brands. There is one for CAO, Rocky Patel, Alec Bradly, La Gloria Cubana and an 80 count for the Diesel. The 400 count holds all my misc. sticks one accumulates from sample packs, gifts, etc. I keep the unopened boxes on the floor of the pantry to age nicely.


Are you an engineer, because it looks like you are going to have the next Leaning Tower of Pisa?!

Do you think you could take some pics of what's inside? I am sure the fellow BOTL's would enjoy it!


----------



## chaone

PadillaGuy said:


> Sweet Jesus Christ man, please tell me you have good homeowners insurance.
> 
> In the name of all things holy, please.... please don't bump that tower!
> 
> My god, my chest hurts......................Esther.........
> 
> PG


I locked the cat outside, took 2 pictures and carefully dismantled my stack. I couldn't even think about a Humpty Dumpty!


----------



## gibson_es

i agree more pics


----------



## chaone

UGA07 said:


> Are you an engineer, because it looks like you are going to have the next Leaning Tower of Pisa?!
> 
> Do you think you could take some pics of what's inside? I am sure the fellow BOTL's would enjoy it!


Subject: $50 lesson
I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be when she
grows up.
She said she wanted to be President of the United States .
Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there.

So I asked her, "If you were President, what would be the first thing you
would do?"
She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people...
Her parents proudly beamed.

"Wow...what a worthy goal," I told her.
"But you don't have to wait until you're President to do that.

Tell you what - you can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull weeds,
and sweep my driveway, and I'll pay you $50. Then I'll take you over to the
grocery store where the homeless guy hangs out, and you can give him the $50
to use toward food and a new house." How about doing something wonderful
like that?

She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the
eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and
you can just pay him the $50?"

I said, "Welcome to the Republican Party."


----------



## gibson_es

chaone said:


> Subject: $50 lesson
> I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be when she
> grows up.
> She said she wanted to be President of the United States .
> Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there.
> 
> So I asked her, "If you were President, what would be the first thing you
> would do?"
> She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people...
> Her parents proudly beamed.
> 
> "Wow...what a worthy goal," I told her.
> "But you don't have to wait until you're President to do that.
> 
> Tell you what - you can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull weeds,
> and sweep my driveway, and I'll pay you $50. Then I'll take you over to the
> grocery store where the homeless guy hangs out, and you can give him the $50
> to use toward food and a new house." How about doing something wonderful
> like that?
> 
> She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the
> eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and
> you can just pay him the $50?"
> 
> I said, "Welcome to the Republican Party."


thats f'ing hilarious!

but im not sure what that has to do with the price of tea in china...


----------



## chaone

oops!
I'll try again.
A picture of my CAO humidor.






Here is my La Gloria Cubana humidor


----------



## gibson_es

chaone said:


> oops!
> I'll try again.
> A picture of my CAO humidor.


are you as drunk as me? or am i missing something....

anyway, nice humi man! it just gave me a plan that i will forget by morning...... i now must decide if i think its good enough to write down. lol


----------



## Emdee

be careful with that tower  I love the second one on the pile (the one on top of the drawers) beautiful!


----------



## Coop D

I vote Choane as the #1 OCD Puff member!!!!


----------



## chaone

Here you are Emdee, just for you.
What is a OCD Puff Member? Is being #1 good?


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

chaone said:


> Here you are Emdee, just for you.
> What is a OCD Puff Member? Is being #1 good?


OCD- _Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder Where you have to have everything in its place at all times. I think its a good thing._


----------



## gibson_es

considering the subject, yea i would say a good thing as well....


----------



## rus_bro

rb


----------



## bdeuce22

much needed reorganization


----------



## dartstothesea

Haven't visited this thread in a while, and it's looking good! Keep the pics coming, puffers.


----------



## d_day

I should take new pics, though not much has changed.


----------



## The Waco Kid

Here's my first ever humidor. The photo makes it look much nicer than it really is, but it gets the job done.








It's already full. Semi organized: mail order sticks on the left, storebought on the right.








Here's my second "humi". It looked bigger in the store. I will likely use this to quarantine incoming mail order shipments.








I'll add a coolerdor when the budget allows more frequent cigar purchases. I'm picking up cigar boxes at the local B&M so I'll be ready to go when the time comes.


----------



## BTcigars

Looking good, Chip.


----------



## dubgeek

How's that Element torch treating you Chip? I got one not too long ago for my birthday care of my loving wife. Nice humidor too!


----------



## chaone

chaone said:


> I have a humidor for each of my favorite brands. There is one for CAO, Rocky Patel, Alec Bradly, La Gloria Cubana and an 80 count for the Diesel. The 400 count holds all my misc. sticks one accumulates from sample packs, gifts, etc. I keep the unopened boxes on the floor of the pantry to age nicely.


Standing guard over my cigars.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

My 2 Endtables


















My 300 count









What's inside my Endtables (boxes)


----------



## harley33

Very nice....


----------



## codykrr

Excuse me while I drool......:jaw: :thumb:


----------



## pips

Here's my contribution, its not much by any means, just what im starting with.


----------



## briansh73

One word for GrtndpwrflOZ.....WOW! I hope I can get there one day. You have all the cigars on my wish list...the cohibas, the bolivars, the AVO's, the Davidoff's. Very impressive. One more reason I need to win the lottery!


----------



## gibson_es

haha, see, that is why i am starting college, so i can someday have a stash like that...and eventually make my way to a shuckins size stash.....all in due time i guess.


----------



## Nickerson

@GrtndpwrflOZ, wow man that is unreal. How are those Vegueros? I've wanted to try their petite corona size. Don't hear much about them though...


----------



## mvorbrodt

That's just one of them:


----------



## harley33

pips said:


> Here's my contribution, its not much by any means, just what im starting with.


We've all been there. It's a starting point and you will soon be on your way to a cooler...


----------



## gibson_es

excactly. just enjoy the slope downwards


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

I concur. When I joined Club Stogie in May of 2007 I didn't own a cigar nor a humidor. I didin't know anyone who smoked cigars regularly nor did I know anything about cigars.
.......Now I live in my car, BUt I have a Damn fine cigar hahahahahahaha...



harley33 said:


> We've all been there. It's a starting point and you will soon be on your way to a cooler...


----------



## thebayratt

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*










Three days worth.


----------



## tteuscher

If someone wants to help a brother out I have posted pics of my new empty humidor in one of my albums. I don't have enough posts yet to include pics in my posts. I am eager to share my new baby with others. I have modified and tricked it out a bit. 

My sticks arrived yesterday and are sitting in the deep freeze for a couple more hours. Once they thaw out in the fridge tonight they will go in the humidor tomorrow. I will post pics in a few weeks once it is full. Hopefully I will have enough posts by then so I can attach pics myself.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Don't worry Ted... you'll get there.

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Mante

Thats a nice humi Ted! The shelves look a little lonely at the moment. LOL


----------



## tteuscher

Thanks, Tash. The empty shelves are making me anxious. But the sticks go in tomorrow. I can be patient. It's like watching a pot of water boil. It never happens.


----------



## BTcigars

thebayratt said:


> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three days worth.


Whats in the blue tube? Is that chisel a LFD and if so which one? I also noticed you have a La Travata maduro....what were the directions to your place again?


----------



## thebayratt

BTcigars said:


> Whats in the blue tube? Is that chisel a LFD and if so which one? I also noticed you have a La Travata maduro....what were the directions to your place again?


The blue tube is an Island Blends Natural cigar. Its a domincan company ran by American Indians. I had one of thier "little cigar" Maduro and it was pretty decent. A good lunch break smoke.
Untitled Document

And, _yes_ that _is_ a La Traviata Maduro............. its gonna be on my smoke and review list for this week for sure!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente

thebayratt said:


> And, _yes_ that _is_ a La Traviata Maduro............. its gonna be on my smoke and review list for this week for sure!!!


Can't tell _someone_ just went to ICPR. :rotfl:


----------



## StratSlinger

OK, here's my current, hand-me-down humi:










This one's gotten me by for a few years now, though I've recently begun keeping more sticks on hand (and smoking a few more, too), so I'm upgrading. This just arrived today, and should be seasoned in the next week or so:


----------



## thebayratt

fuente~fuente said:


> Can't tell _someone_ just went to ICPR. :rotfl:


I don't have the foggiest clue as to what you mean! :madgrin:

Thats a good looking humi for a hand-me-down Ryan!


----------



## StratSlinger

thebayratt said:


> Thats a good looking humi for a hand-me-down Ryan!


Yeah, it's a nice little 40 or 50 ct a buddy gave me a few years back. He's long since stepped up to a really sweet cabinet.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I had to add a cooler to my storage setup so I figured I'd post up a couple new pics of my setup.


----------



## Aficionado82

Son Of Thor said:


> I had to add a cooler to my storage setup so I figured I'd post up a couple new pics of my setup.


Very nice set-up Corey :thumb:


----------



## pips

Son Of Thor said:


> I had to add a cooler to my storage setup so I figured I'd post up a couple new pics of my setup.


[Borat] I like [/Borat]


----------



## DeeSkank

Nice Corey! That wine cooler is suhhhweeet!


----------



## PunchMan6

thebayratt said:


> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three days worth.


Ummm, that La Trav Maduro looks amazing, is that a pre-release!!! Your addy is in ur profile, right bro!!!!LOL
No but seriously, did u score that from ICPCR!!!! When are they released!!!!
And is that a Cameroon Cab Chisel or the LG Diez Chisel!!!!


----------



## Habano

My god you guys are killing me on these wine coolers, coolers, and whatever else you guys convert into a humi. This is a step up for me as I couldn't possibly smoke all of those cigars. Although some very interesting pics I must say!


----------



## BTcigars

Starbuck said:


> My god you guys are killing me on these wine coolers, coolers, and whatever else you guys convert into a humi. This is a step up for me as I couldn't possibly smoke all of those cigars. Although some very interesting pics I must say!


Another one is baited....its only a matter of time till you join the dark side :fu


----------



## Habano

BTcigars said:


> Another one is baited....its only a matter of time till you join the dark side :fu


LOL. I'm trying to get to the dark side, but everyone shop I go through has been fakes. It's been a rough road to find a legit shop. I'm hoping I land one here soon as I'm tried of wasting time and money!


----------



## marked

Son Of Thor said:


> I had to add a cooler to my storage setup so I figured I'd post up a couple new pics of my setup.


What kind of wine cooler is that?


----------



## choinga

Starbuck said:


> LOL. I'm trying to get to the dark side, but everyone shop I go through has been fakes. It's been a rough road to find a legit shop. I'm hoping I land one here soon as I'm tried of wasting time and money!


Where are you shopping? Buy online from Cigar.com - great quality, fast shipping, no fakes. Any respectable B&M isn't going to sell fakes. If you are looking for 'those' kinds of cigars - good luck. There are some reputable sites out there but you have to do your due diligence. I stick with what I know is legit and enjoy the smokes!


----------



## Hawnted

marked said:


> What kind of wine cooler is that?


That would be a NewAir 28 bottle.

AW-280E NewAir 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen and LED Light


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

My Father's Day Humi










The 3 drawers work out really well and no issues with humidity!!!


----------



## shotokun16

Beginner stash. 3-4 months old


----------



## BTcigars

Thats a beginners stash?!


----------



## marked

shotokun16 said:


>


I see you have a bottle of Vanilla Sex Panther there. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## marked

Hawnted said:


> That would be a NewAir 28 bottle.
> 
> AW-280E NewAir 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen and LED Light


Thanks...that looks pretty sweet. I like the temp LED on the face. How does it compare to the Edgestars and Vinotemps that everyone seems to end up purchasing?


----------



## shotokun16

marked said:


> Thanks...that looks pretty sweet. I like the temp LED on the face. How does it compare to the Edgestars and Vinotemps that everyone seems to end up purchasing?


Thats a nice winedor. You should store some port next to your cigars.


----------



## Hawnted

marked said:


> Thanks...that looks pretty sweet. I like the temp LED on the face. How does it compare to the Edgestars and Vinotemps that everyone seems to end up purchasing?


Not sure, maybe Son of Thor will see this and post back. I have an Edgestar which works great. The only advantage I see to the Edgestars, Avantis, and Vinotemp, is that Chasden makes drawers and shelves for them. Chasden makes shelves for the NewAir, but not drawers that I can see.


----------



## Cigar Runner

Hi, after about a year of searching and having cigars all over the place i finally found a unit to convert. The writing bureau was old and in poor shape, see below.

I modified the top writing space by dropping in a cedar box with glass top, dividers below and trays on top. The next draw down is for accessories. followed by the next 2 draws lined with Cedar again with glass top and dividers with trays on top. I spent about 3 hours packing cigars into the humidors which had been seasoning for 8 days. expecting my beads next week then will do a little repacking but should get more in. the foam is being used for now to keep the RH which i am watching like a hawk. ive got about 500 cigars packed into this baby --- but still not enough space for all that i have. a little worried about the seal on the glass but it seems ok till now. its quite a special unit & retains its functionality as a writing bureau. i'm pleased with the outcome & now to dream up the next humi. Your thoughts !


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Joe... that is easily the sweetest humidor I've seen on this thread. 

Great job!


----------



## cecald

Hawnted said:


> Not sure, maybe Son of Thor will see this and post back. I have an Edgestar which works great. The only advantage I see to the Edgestars, Avantis, and Vinotemp, is that Chasden makes drawers and shelves for them. Chasden makes shelves for the NewAir, but not drawers that I can see.


I bought the same model as Son of Thor. Chasden does have the measurements for the shelves on his website, and can also make drawers. I emailed him about some, and all he needed was a measurement of the back width (at least, I think that's what he needed) to do it.


----------



## Cigar Runner

thegoldenmackid said:


> Joe... that is easily the sweetest humidor I've seen on this thread.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks Charlie,:beerchug:


----------



## Veldrid

So I filled both of my humidors and decided it was time to go the coolidor route. I just finished this today (and just in time as I have 6 boxes coming in the mail). I would like to preface this by saying I am so incredibly not handy it is amazing. It doesn't look like much but it is functional.









The fan is obviously a PC case fan and I wired it into a selectable voltage AC adapter so I can control the cfm from the fan.

To maximize space in the coolidor I decided to not put my beads in a tupperware container on the bottom and instead put them in the grooves that were in the cooler lid.










Like I said, it could look better if I had even a morsel of woodworking skills but I think it is creative and it serves its purpose. Now to wait by the door for the mail so i can fill this sucker.


----------



## Coop D

Pretty cool coolidor set up!!!


----------



## Cigar Runner

Looks great to me, i think ill make up one of these for my box storage 7 then transfer from there to the Humi as it runs down. did you just screw the wood panels to the door & how many beads are you using to humi this cooler? :beerchug:


----------



## Veldrid

Cigar Runner said:


> Looks great to me, i think ill make up one of these for my box storage 7 then transfer from there to the Humi as it runs down. did you just screw the wood panels to the door & how many beads are you using to humi this cooler? :beerchug:


Ya I decided to use screws rather then glue the panels just in case i ever need to take the beads out. I have 1.5 pounds in there at the moment.


----------



## Coop D

I need a basement to have a cooler. I live in a ranch home, and nowhere out of sight that the wife would let me have a cooler sitting


----------



## Son Of Thor

Hawnted said:


> Not sure, maybe Son of Thor will see this and post back. I have an Edgestar which works great. The only advantage I see to the Edgestars, Avantis, and Vinotemp, is that Chasden makes drawers and shelves for them. Chasden makes shelves for the NewAir, but not drawers that I can see.


I can't compare it to any other brand, but I've been happy with it so far. A couple reasons I went with it were price, and it has a max temp setting of 66. I bought my shelves from Chasidor and then turned them into trays myself.


----------



## shotokun16

thegoldenmackid said:


> Joe... that is easily the sweetest humidor I've seen on this thread.
> 
> Great job!


Yay that is a very unique humidor! Props for an amazing imagination!


----------



## shotokun16

thegoldenmackid said:


> Joe... that is easily the sweetest humidor I've seen on this thread.
> 
> Great job!


Yay that is a very unique humidor! Props for an amazing imagination!


----------



## Habano

My goodness Veldrid, that is a serious humidor, coolidor, whatever you call the beast.


----------



## louistogie

I love this thread.


----------



## ejgarnut

Cigar Runner said:


> Hi, after about a year of searching and having cigars all over the place i finally found a unit to convert. The writing bureau was old and in poor shape, see below.
> 
> I modified the top writing space by dropping in a cedar box with glass top, dividers below and trays on top. The next draw down is for accessories. followed by the next 2 draws lined with Cedar again with glass top and dividers with trays on top. I spent about 3 hours packing cigars into the humidors which had been seasoning for 8 days. expecting my beads next week then will do a little repacking but should get more in. the foam is being used for now to keep the RH which i am watching like a hawk. ive got about 500 cigars packed into this baby --- but still not enough space for all that i have. a little worried about the seal on the glass but it seems ok till now. its quite a special unit & retains its functionality as a writing bureau. i'm pleased with the outcome & now to dream up the next humi. Your thoughts !


Extremely nice Joe! You should be proud of that baby!


----------



## UGA07

Cigar runner, that has to be the mostest awesomest coolest humidor I have ever seen! That is truly a cool find and an unbelievable transformation. :clap2:


----------



## woodted

shotokun16 said:


> Beginner stash. 3-4 months old


Erwin,

Have you had any of the 18 year old Glenfiddich? It is superb!


----------



## beosk8boarder

Quick shot of my humi


----------



## shotokun16

woodted said:


> Erwin,
> 
> Have you had any of the 18 year old Glenfiddich? It is superb!


no i have not. I heard the older one was a little more "peety" and okay... i really enjoy the 15-year. Probably my third bottle already for the past 10-years. Any recommendations on less than $50 single malts? something


----------



## Team Fuente

(not pictured) a cubao mad im about to conquer!:smoke:


----------



## d_day

Team Fuente said:


> (not pictured) a cubao mad im about to conquer!:smoke:


 I'm kicking you off the Fuente team.


----------



## Jeff3C

Man, I've got to get a new humi. Mine looks like a shoebox compared to most of these here! Great pictures!


----------



## mvorbrodt

I'm all CC now


----------



## shotokun16

mvorbrodt said:


> I'm all CC now


I cant wait till the U.S. lifts the embargo act. Any predictions? December 2011? or January 2011?


----------



## d_day

shotokun16 said:


> I cant wait till the U.S. lifts the embargo act. Any predictions? December 2011? or January 2011?


 Never. It's JFK's legacy.


----------



## choinga

d_day said:


> Never. It's JFK's legacy.


Right after he loaded himself up with a boatload of Cuban stoges... :rockon:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Here's one:


----------



## johnmoss

:whoo:Okay, here it is. My Edgestar complete with Chasidor shelves/drawers. It's basically empty except for a few in the bottom drawer and one of the singles is full of my Newbie Trade/NewbiePIF/Bombs. Hope to fill it up a little at a time.

































I'm running about a pound of kitty litter in the bottom. 1 pound of CG Beads in the bottom drawer and one pound of CG Beads in the top. Two computer fans, one at bottom and one at the top. It's holding a perfect (to me) 64%-65% and about 65 degrees. I couldn't be happier. Well...if it was more full. :laugh:


----------



## choinga

Here are some pics of my new end-table humidor that I keep in my recording studio in my home. (I don't smoke in there though...)














































And finally, my new Rocky Patel FIVE torch light sabre...er...lighter.  LOVE this thing...


----------



## johnmoss

> And finally, my new Rocky Patel FIVE torch light sabre...er...lighter.  LOVE this thing...


WTF? I bet that thing actually puts out several foot pounds of thrust. If you relaxed your arm while it's on would your arm fly around in circles?lane:

Did I mention..I LOVE IT.


----------



## choinga

If i relaxed my arm the thing would fall the floor...it's heavy!! But yea, it sounds like one of those propane torches you'd use to melt some solder or something...it is awesome...my guess is that over it's lifetime it will be used about 20% to light stoges and the other 80% will be people playing with it. 

You definitely want to use good fuel with this though - I'm using Vector quintuple refined.


----------



## Coop D

Choinga,

Not sure if I want your Martin or your CC collection more!!!

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Team Fuente

d_day said:


> I'm kicking you off the Fuente team.


thats one humi!!!!


----------



## d_day

Team Fuente said:


> thats one humi!!!!


 I know I know. That's what makes it funny.


----------



## Team Fuente

thegoldenmackid said:


> Here's one:


hey I noticed that little white fan tipped over in your humi,where do you by something like that?


----------



## kenelbow

Team Fuente said:


> hey I noticed that little white fan tipped over in your humi,where do you by something like that?


Looks like an oust fan. Hard to come by, but can still be had online. Amazon.com: Oust Fan Floral Scent, Portable Fan, Eliminates Odors in the Air, Even from Odor Causing Bacteria, 12 ml: Health & Personal Care


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

After I looked over this post I got some great ideas.....Thanks all fellow BOTL!!!!


----------



## dartstothesea

Some great looking setups in the last few pages.


----------



## tmajer15

Well... until I finish making this thing, my daughter uses it as a garage when she comes to visit/play in the workshop with me. Luckily no oil stains yet.


----------



## perry7762

:gaga::gaga::banana::shock: yall make me wish i could spend more money


----------



## chaone

johnmoss said:


> WTF? I bet that thing actually puts out several foot pounds of thrust. If you relaxed your arm while it's on would your arm fly around in circles?lane:
> 
> Did I mention..I LOVE IT.


I just received my Rocky Patel pipe bomb also. What a lighter, I LOVE IT. Now I have the big Vector Tri-Pump In the living room and the new RP in my den. I use the Vector 5x gas also. I am going to have to take a new picture to include the new RP.


----------



## chaone

Here is a stack of 6 of my humidors. I Have one each for RP, CAO, all LGC's, Diesel,vanilla flavored and Alec Bradley. I have a couple more (not stacked) that keep an assortment of all kinds of others.


----------



## marked

chaone said:


> Here is a stack of 6 of my humidors. I Have one each for RP, CAO, all LGC's, Diesel,vanilla flavored and Alec Bradley. I have a couple more (not stacked) that keep an assortment of all kinds of others.


I have that same humidor (second from the top). I picked it up on Craigslist last week pretty cheap. I got that and a big acrylic humidor for $60. Both in perfect condition.


----------



## woodted

chaone said:


> Here is a stack of 6 of my humidors. I Have one each for RP, CAO, all LGC's, Diesel,vanilla flavored and Alec Bradley. I have a couple more (not stacked) that keep an assortment of all kinds of others.


Nice Stack!


----------



## Russell Pta

up until the last 6 months or so i only bought what i would smoke that month or so. i would go to the local shop and buy 4-5 and pitch them in the humi. since then i have been buying more than i can smoke and letting them rest. this is mostly from my finding good online retailers. these cheap 5 packs are killing me!!!

anyways, here are a couple pics i took with my cell phone. sorry for the horrible quality.


----------



## afcnd

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## quo155

PadillaGuy said:


> Rather than jam a ton of photos in here, this is a link to my newest album...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...albums-resting-their-new-home-photo-tour.html
> 
> There are more, I just haven't uploaded them.....
> 
> PG


Very nice pics, and a great collection! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## quo155

chaone said:


> Here is a stack of 6 of my humidors. I Have one each for RP, CAO, all LGC's, Diesel,vanilla flavored and Alec Bradley. I have a couple more (not stacked) that keep an assortment of all kinds of others.


Hey CHAONE...that pic looks familure! Great collection!


----------



## PadillaGuy

quo155 said:


> Very nice pics, and a great collection! Thanks for sharing...


Thanks for visiting...
I really need to update those. and
toss in a few of my cooler.

Here's to good smokin'
PG


----------



## marked

Still working on setting everything up. I got this new humi fully seasoned where it needs to be with beads in, so I put in some of the sticks I want to keep in it. There's a couple of Opus and an Anejo under those sungrown 8-5-8's.

I'm starting over and making sure that the original humi I bought is seasoned the right way, so I have a lot of sticks in tupperware right now. I rushed the job the first time through, and it never seems to hold humidity the way it should. Will take more pics when I get everything the way I want it.

And then I'll probably buy some other type of storage and start all over again. :lol:


----------



## Habano

OHHH MY!! Look at the Padron's!! I've got to get me a couple of those bad boys and give it a try. Very nice Mark!


----------



## fuente~fuente

marked said:


>


Good looking stash Mark. :nod:

I gotta go pick up a few more 8-5-8 SG's myself... My B&M had a few left.


----------



## cecald

After starting out with a Daniel Marshall 165 ct, I quickly ran out of room. Thanks to all the great advice on the forums, I've extremely happy with the below wineador. Same one as SonofThor, and I've been using 2 lbs of Heartfelt beads in it. The temperature fluctuates between 65 and 67, and the humdity floats around between 68-70 or so. I haven't had to add or remove any water since setting it up about a month to a month and a half ago, and now I won't worry about the temp since our temperatures in VA are so high still. 

Best part is, I still have plenty of room for a few more boxes!


----------



## Juicestain

Great looking humi's all, keep the pic's coming:thumb:


----------



## Son Of Thor

cecald said:


> After starting out with a Daniel Marshall 165 ct, I quickly ran out of room. Thanks to all the great advice on the forums, I've extremely happy with the below wineador. Same one as SonofThor, and I've been using 2 lbs of Heartfelt beads in it. The temperature fluctuates between 65 and 67, and the humdity floats around between 68-70 or so. I haven't had to add or remove any water since setting it up about a month to a month and a half ago, and now I won't worry about the temp since our temperatures in VA are so high still.
> 
> Best part is, I still have plenty of room for a few more boxes!


Good looking setup you have there.... :biggrin:


----------



## marked

cecald said:


> After starting out with a Daniel Marshall 165 ct, I quickly ran out of room. Thanks to all the great advice on the forums, I've extremely happy with the below wineador. Same one as SonofThor, and I've been using 2 lbs of Heartfelt beads in it. The temperature fluctuates between 65 and 67, and the humdity floats around between 68-70 or so. I haven't had to add or remove any water since setting it up about a month to a month and a half ago, and now I won't worry about the temp since our temperatures in VA are so high still.
> 
> Best part is, I still have plenty of room for a few more boxes!


That does look good! I like the way you incorporated it as furniture.


----------



## cecald

Son Of Thor said:


> Good looking setup you have there.... :biggrin:


Thanks! I thought you'd appreciate it!



marked said:


> That does look good! I like the way you incorporated it as furniture.


I pretty much had to in our tiny house! Fortunately, I think it works out to be very functional as a side table in my office. I really am thankful I bought this when I did, as my wife insists on keeping our house around 77 degrees, and this way I don't have to think about them at all.


----------



## gehrig97

Hey... I noticed no one has posted to this thread in over a week. What gives?

Here's something to get things started again. I'll open it up and post some real pics soon.


----------



## gehrig97

weird--attachment didn't seem to come through on the last post...


----------



## afcnd




----------



## Coop D

Looking good!!!!


----------



## Max_Power

I think my first 5 pack was the beginning of july. It's a slippery slope for sure.




























That humi filled up quickly, so August brought a bigger one.














































and some small ones for infused sticks.


----------



## gehrig97

Max,

All of that started with a 5er in JULY? That has to be the record for 'slipperiest slope'! From a 5er to the _Face_ in three short months! I know folks who have been smoking for ten years who would be envious of your collection.


----------



## gehrig97

*what the heck happened to this thread?*

Wow--no postings in 2 months?!? This was the most popular thread around here... what the heck happened?


----------



## Coop D

We all quit smoking cigars....


----------



## Batista30

I call this my Fuente Anejo and Opus Humidor:














































:smoke:


----------



## marked

Very nice! I'm looking forward to a day when I can dedicate a whole humidor to Opus and Anejo. Better yet, a whole cabinet humidor! :lol:


----------



## Coop D

Holy crap that is a lot of opus/anejo's!!!!


----------



## Batista30

Thanks  I've focused all my cigar purchases this month to only opus and anejo!


----------



## bigswol2

Batista30 said:


> I call this my Fuente Anejo and Opus Humidor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smoke:


Sweet!


----------



## Halofan

Batista30 said:


> I call this my Fuente Anejo and Opus Humidor:
> 
> :smoke:


That name has great ring to it! :smoke:


----------



## coach33

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> My 2 Endtables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 300 count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's inside my Endtables (boxes)


Do you ever go to you local B&M shop?


----------



## BMack

coach33 said:


> Do you ever go to you local B&M shop?


He pretty much is a local B&M shop.


----------



## Coop D

This thread came back to life!!!!


----------



## hoosiers2006

Those are sweet endtables. Where did you purchase them?? Awesome setup.


----------



## Batista30

Coop D said:


> This thread came back to life!!!!


I've been here for a few months and never really saw it!:typing:


----------



## socalocmatt

Sister found this used at an anique shop. She doesnt smoke and gifted this to me. Had to do a little seal fixing but it seems to be holding well so far.


----------



## drez

socalocmatt said:


> Sister found this used at an anique shop. She doesnt smoke and gifted this to me. Had to do a little seal fixing but it seems to be holding well so far.


Very nice find. It looks great


----------



## Juicestain

That is a sweet looking humi Matt:thumb:


----------



## mrsmitty

socalocmatt said:


> Sister found this used at an anique shop. She doesnt smoke and gifted this to me. Had to do a little seal fixing but it seems to be holding well so far.


It's this 400 ct CIGAR HUMIDOR DISPLAY CASE CABINET END TABLE - eBay (item 290511521703 end time Jan-10-11 12:51:35 PST)

This was my first large humidor, the one I owned had a warped lid and the hinges were loose right out of the box. I ended up getting rid of it after about a year. I know a few people on the forum who have had good luck with with them I think I just received a bad apple.


----------



## socalocmatt

Ahhhh. Well, that solves it then. The hinges were good on it. The top seemed to be a little warped. I wasn't sure if it was from poor upkeep or what, but now I know.

I added seal strips to the top and on the front door area and so far so good. I know I will have to keep a close eye on it for a bit to make sure it will hold. I'm keeping my fingers crossed 'cause I like how it looks and fits my needs for now.


----------



## Mountain Lion

hoosiers2006 said:


> Those are sweet endtables. Where did you purchase them?? Awesome setup.


They are made by Cuban Crafters. I picked one up on sale recently for 375$ shipped. Holds 600+ cigars and weighs about 60lbs. They're well built and has had no problems holding humidity so far. I put some pics of mine up soon.


----------



## drez

my vino









100 ct top









100 ct bottom (full)









and just cause im bored


----------



## Sarge

well now that my Humidor is finally Seasoned and my orders are complete... Here is why I am so broke. After a couple months of smoking, lots of order, and well over 100 Cigars already enjoyed here is what I have left to show for my Mayhem. 









btw: it as 55% because I had just taken that drawer out and loaded it up w/ Power Rangers and Holiday Blend.


----------



## dezyrme

Sarge, might I add, that is a very clean collection with some outstanding pieces. Very nice... Forgive me for not knowing off hand but what is that piece on the top photo, upper right corner?? Looks delightful.


----------



## drez

That should be a diesil unholy cocktail (correct me if I'm wrong sarge). It's a very nice smoke.


----------



## MATADOR

Nice looking collection! I like the thread!


----------



## gibson_es

yep, thats a diesel unholy, and thats a very nice start to a very big slope.


----------



## Coop D

Slope looks very slippery so far!!!


----------



## flyfisher86

Here is a few pics of my humidor filled with some goodies. Ed's craftsmanship is top noch.


----------



## dezyrme

Very nice box, was that your design??


----------



## flyfisher86

dezyrme said:


> Very nice box, was that your design??


I picked out the wood combination, It's based on Ed's small humidor design. Mine is just a little bit taller.


----------



## Coop D

Nice sticks and a great humidor!!!!


----------



## flyfisher86

Coop D said:


> Nice sticks and a great humidor!!!!


Thanks


----------



## simonc

fuente~fuente said:


> Good looking stash Mark. :nod:
> 
> I gotta go pick up a few more 8-5-8 SG's myself... My B&M had a few left.


Loving that spread!


----------



## simonc

it humidity adjustable?


----------



## simonc

you know that wine fridge cuts everything else off at the knees, tell me is the humidity adjustable on it?


----------



## Poneill272

I just wanted to show everyone my humidors.



















Fuente only









Overflow


----------



## Poneill272

The overflow will be full tonight, and I don't think my wife will be cool with me buying another anytime soon. :smoke::smoke:


----------



## Mante

Nice humi's Phil & a good array of sticks but you really need to stop doing abstracts on the walls mate!:smoke:


----------



## Poneill272

Hahaha! I was hoping nobody saw that! Figures it would be you first! Lol. I have an artistic 4yo and an absent mind. It's getting the magic eraser now!


----------



## mrsmitty

Nice selection there Phil I absolutely love the big humidor with the hinged trays.


----------



## smelvis

mrsmitty said:


> Nice selection there Phil I absolutely love the big humidor with the hinged trays.


I do too Phil where did you get it, I haven't seen the hinged ones anywhere. does it hold RH and temp well? nice collectin very purty brother! :drinking:


----------



## Poneill272

smelvis said:


> I do too Phil where did you get it, I haven't seen the hinged ones anywhere. does it hold RH and temp well? nice collectin very purty brother! :drinking:


I got it at cheaphumidors.com
It does hold rh and temp very well. 
Pm sent! :behindsofa:


----------



## Bleedingme

A humidor that a friend is letting me have until I can get a decent one purchased.

Hygrometer taken out while I calibrate it; was 15 degrees off :yell:. Using tupperware while the humidor is seasoning.

I just have a New Orleans Cigar factory cigars at the moment. I will grow my pathetic collection slowly but surely.


----------



## zeebra

Bleedingme said:


> A humidor that a friend is letting me have until I can get a decent one purchased.
> 
> Hygrometer taken out while I calibrate it; was 15 degrees off :yell:. Using tupperware while the humidor is seasoning.
> 
> I just have a New Orleans Cigar factory cigars at the moment. I will grow my pathetic collection slowly but surely.


Man that is tooo funny!!!!

I'm from Houston as well and the first cigars I ever got were from Cigar Factory out of New Orleans. I was sent a sampler of Tres Hermanos and a sampler of the Plantation Reserves. Too funny!! This was back last Feb when I started smoking cigars.

Dont worry about your "pathetic" collection man. Trust me. I had my cigar factory in a bag for about 2 weeks, then a tupaware, now I have a humidor at home and one at work..the slope is slippery my friend.


----------



## Gorden Gecko

I'm in the process of restocking right now


----------



## PadillaGuy

Bleedingme said:


> A humidor that a friend is letting me have until I can get a decent one purchased.


Please forgive me, but I must ask...

What is that odd substance that's in the humi?

PG


----------



## smelvis

PadillaGuy said:


> Please forgive me, but I must ask...
> 
> What is that odd substance that's in the humi?
> 
> PG


Marty I think it's tobacco leaves?


----------



## Bleedingme

PadillaGuy said:


> Please forgive me, but I must ask...
> 
> What is that odd substance that's in the humi?
> 
> PG


Smelvis wins! When my brother purchased them they gave him a bunch of tobacco leaves to keep the cigars "fresh" while he transported them in the box & zip lock bag. I just threw the leaves in the humi to help out with the seasoning.


----------



## Bleedingme

zeebra said:


> Man that is tooo funny!!!!
> 
> I'm from Houston as well and the first cigars I ever got were from Cigar Factory out of New Orleans. I was sent a sampler of Tres Hermanos and a sampler of the Plantation Reserves. Too funny!! This was back last Feb when I started smoking cigars.
> 
> Dont worry about your "pathetic" collection man. Trust me. I had my cigar factory in a bag for about 2 weeks, then a tupaware, now I have a humidor at home and one at work..the slope is slippery my friend.


It is a slippery slope. I've been browsing through all the humidor pictures and basically slobbering all over myself. I have a fancy for the Vinotemp. At the moment that would be a laughable humidor for me because I'd only have 10 cigars to throw in there.

Do you have any local favorite cigar lounges/shops?


----------



## PadillaGuy

Bleedingme said:


> Smelvis wins! When my brother purchased them they gave him a bunch of tobacco leaves to keep the cigars "fresh" while he transported them in the box & zip lock bag. I just threw the leaves in the humi to help out with the seasoning.


An interesting approach that I haven't seen before. I've seen sticks packed in picadillo (Kristoff jumps to mind) but I've never seen leaves used like this.

You'll have to let me know how it works out!

Thanks bro,

PG


----------



## Bleedingme

PadillaGuy said:


> An interesting approach that I haven't seen before. I've seen sticks packed in picadillo (Kristoff jumps to mind) but I've never seen leaves used like this.
> 
> You'll have to let me know how it works out!
> 
> Thanks bro,
> 
> PG


In the box the sticks were packed in with the leaves. They also put a bunch in his ziplock bag for the long trip. He was driving from Houston to Florida, stopped in New Orleans and picked up cigars.

The leaves smelled so good I just wanted that aroma infused in the humidor. I'll probably take them out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rus_bro

Bleedingme said:


> A humidor that a friend is letting me have until I can get a decent one purchased.
> 
> Hygrometer taken out while I calibrate it; was 15 degrees off :yell:. Using tupperware while the humidor is seasoning.
> 
> I just have a New Orleans Cigar factory cigars at the moment. I will grow my pathetic collection slowly but surely.


nothing pathetic there.. some quality smokes from Nola for sure...

enjoy
rb


----------



## woodted

Bleedingme said:


> Smelvis wins! When my brother purchased them they gave him a bunch of tobacco leaves to keep the cigars "fresh" while he transported them in the box & zip lock bag. I just threw the leaves in the humi to help out with the seasoning.


If you buy boxes from the Cigar Factory of New Orleans the boxes are always packed with leaves!:mrgreen:


----------



## jswaykos

woodted said:


> If you buy boxes from the Cigar Factory of New Orleans the boxes are always packed with leaves!:mrgreen:


I keep the leaves from my box from Cigar Factory New Orleans in my humi. They look cool! I purchased some Tres Hermanos on recommendation from this site, I'll be smoking one for the first time this weekend. Looking forward to it!


----------



## sam1014

just a few cell phone shots of my humi

http://j.imagehost.org/download/0620/cigar22

http://g.imagehost.org/download/0128/cigar33

http://g.imagehost.org/download/0530/cigar66


----------



## Coop D

sam1014 said:


> just a few cell phone shots of my humi
> 
> http://j.imagehost.org/download/0620/cigar22
> 
> http://g.imagehost.org/download/0128/cigar33
> 
> http://g.imagehost.org/download/0530/cigar66


You make me miss my trivoli!!!!


----------



## sam1014

Coop D said:


> You make me miss my trivoli!!!!


i absolutely love it..had it about a year now..always stays at 65%. it was a little loose around the front doors so thats why i have the blue tape there, but other than that i love it. did you upgrade or downgrade?


----------



## Coop D

sam1014 said:


> i absolutely love it..had it about a year now..always stays at 65%. it was a little loose around the front doors so thats why i have the blue tape there, but other than that i love it. did you upgrade or downgrade?


Well it was a down grade in capacity, but an upgrade to a Waxing Moon humidor!

We needed the floor space back in my bedroom, so I got a very large desktop from Ed for my dresser. Wife was very happy, and I am very happy with the humidor. I just miss being able to go on buying sprees and get boxes and just toss them in there!!!


----------



## Coop D

sam1014 said:


> it was a little loose around the front doors so thats why i have the blue tape there, but other than that i love it.


i went to the arts and craft store and used Felt strips to seal it up better. they have it in a bunch of different colors. I used black, but they have a brown color that some guys used and looks almost like cedar wood color


----------



## mrmikey32

I am new, and the xikar is not in there anymore. Just used it to get the humidity up while the KL was new. 








I also have a little tupperador full of infused cigars too


----------



## sam1014

Coop D said:


> i went to the arts and craft store and used Felt strips to seal it up better. they have it in a bunch of different colors. I used black, but they have a brown color that some guys used and looks almost like cedar wood color


thanks for the info. ill have to do that because the blue tape is fuggin ugly lol..and i love waxing moons work. i hope in the future i can actually have someone replicate the tivoli just a little bigger and better craftsmanship


----------



## Coop D

sam1014 said:


> thanks for the info. ill have to do that because the blue tape is fuggin ugly lol..and i love waxing moons work. i hope in the future i can actually have someone replicate the tivoli just a little bigger and better craftsmanship


I thought I saw that Ed will be doing cabinets in a partnership with a cabinet maker. So, hopefully that works out and takes off. I would love another one like the trivoli


----------



## smelvis

Coop D said:


> I thought I saw that Ed will be doing cabinets in a partnership with a cabinet maker. So, hopefully that works out and takes off. I would love another one like the trivoli


Ditto me too 
Hey Scott good to see you posting I haven't heard much from your corner, how ya doing bro?

Dave


----------



## Coop D

smelvis said:


> Ditto me too
> Hey Scott good to see you posting I haven't heard much from your corner, how ya doing bro?
> 
> Dave


Been really busy at work the past couple weeks. Slowing down a little to post on here a little. other then that, doing good!


----------



## mattehh

Wow truly amazing collections you all have...someday I tell myself, someday!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just took a couple updated pics of my humis...

I decided to make the wine cooler all trays for holding singles, and just keep all the boxes in the cabinet. NC's are on the bottom and CC's in the top section. Next project on the cabinet is to make some ventilated spanish cedar shelves.


----------



## Dread

Hey that looks familiar, hows yours holding up?


----------



## Rock31

Such a shame.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Dread said:


> Hey that looks familiar, hows yours holding up?


Its holding up pretty good, only problem is keeping the humidity even from the top to the bottom. I think once I get the ventilated shelves in it that will help out with that.

500th post... :banana:


----------



## rdn6405

-----


----------



## JGD

Son Of Thor said:


> Its holding up pretty good, only problem is keeping the humidity even from the top to the bottom. I think once I get the ventilated shelves in it that will help out with that.
> 
> 500th post... :banana:


I have the same problem with mine.


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

Can newbies play too? 


Guess not.


----------



## thebayratt

[No message]


----------



## cedjunior

Rooster Rugburn said:


> Can newbies play too?
> 
> Guess not.


Stick around, get your post count up, and then come show us your stash :smokin:


----------



## tiger187126

Poneill272 said:


> Hahaha! I was hoping nobody saw that! Figures it would be you first! Lol. I have an artistic 4yo and an absent mind. It's getting the magic eraser now!


more importantly i noticed a not-quite-fuente in your fuente only humidor....


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

I don't know if I'll ever get 30 posts. I'm somewhat new to cigars so there's not a lot I can offer.

I did see where someone else posted in thumbnail fashion with less than 30 posts.


----------



## tiger187126

Rooster Rugburn said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get 30 posts. I'm somewhat new to cigars so there's not a lot I can offer.
> 
> I did see where someone else posted in thumbnail fashion with less than 30 posts.


head over here and play the word game!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/264898-word-game-638.html


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

Thanks tiger. I hadn't seen that.


----------



## ptpablo

tiger187126 said:


> head over here and play the word game!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/264898-word-game-638.html


no more post count for the word game!


----------



## tiger187126

ptpablo said:


> no more post count for the word game!


did not know that, my apologies. guess you'll have to do it the old fashioned way.

post whore it up my friend.


----------



## teedles915

Rooster Rugburn said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get 30 posts. I'm somewhat new to cigars so there's not a lot I can offer.
> 
> I did see where someone else posted in thumbnail fashion with less than 30 posts.


Here ya go bro

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/questions-bugs-suggestions/283025-pic-posting-quota.html

Read post number 5. If you have any questions post up on that thread and I'll see if I can help ya.


----------



## Batista30

I think I see a spot for more cigars......:thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

Batista30 said:


> I think I see a spot for more cigars......:thumb:


hahaaa!
I just added 10 more today.. I got a box of LE10s comming too. So, the room may be gone before I know it!


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

Thanks Teedles.


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

no luck


----------



## BDog

Those stained front Chaisden Drawers really make a huge difference in appearance!


----------



## stewartu

I prefer display type humidors. I can see the need for storing boxes for the lon term, but i like cabinet humidors that really show off the sticks.

Anyone else?


----------



## stewartu

Son Of Thor said:


> Its holding up pretty good, only problem is keeping the humidity even from the top to the bottom. I think once I get the ventilated shelves in it that will help out with that.
> 
> 500th post... :banana:


How much variation are you seeing?


----------



## Son Of Thor

stewartu said:


> How much variation are you seeing?


I seem to have gotten it stabilized again. I just quit running the cigar oasis for the most part and just let the kitty litter take care of it. What was happening is the bottom shelf area where the oasis is was getting too high of RH%, each shelf space is almost sealed off from each other so it wasn't distributing the humidity to the whole top area of the cabinet. For now I just have some kitty litter in each shelf space and its fine. Same with the bottom of the cabinet, I was always just using the litter down there.

I will either build/buy some ventilate shelves for it, or I've been thinking about ordering up a nice big cabinet humidor.


----------



## stewartu

Son Of Thor said:


> I seem to have gotten it stabilized again. I just quit running the cigar oasis for the most part and just let the kitty litter take care of it. What was happening is the bottom shelf area where the oasis is was getting too high of RH%, each shelf space is almost sealed off from each other so it wasn't distributing the humidity to the whole top area of the cabinet. For now I just have some kitty litter in each shelf space and its fine. Same with the bottom of the cabinet, I was always just using the litter down there.
> 
> I will either build/buy some ventilate shelves for it, or I've been thinking about ordering up a nice big cabinet humidor.


Got it. Ive got ventilated shelves in my cabinet, with space behind each of the shelves. The cabinet is 210 cm tall and i get very little variation in rh throughout the cabinet.


----------



## Hatattack




----------



## thebayratt

Nice set-up!
I like how you mounted the boxes to the wall! Thats a unique and cool idea!!

I see you visit Cordova? I like that shop and is probably one of the nicest I've visited. Just wish it wasn't little over an hour away!


----------



## Hatattack

I got the idea from from Cordova! I buy all my goodies ther except the Cubans I have. Great place and a great shop. If you ever get the urge to come over hit me up and we can have a puff meeting haha


----------



## Coop D

It's like a "Humidor Shrine"!!! Love it!!!


----------



## PadillaGuy

Okay, I'm going to try to do this as a "tour" of my Casa de Anejimiento...

Well, don't know where the hell the attachments went... I'll put them in my
photo album for now.... I guess I need someone to teach me how to use PhotoBucket
to post pics... Damn.

PG


----------



## stewartu

PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, I'm going to try to do this as a "tour" of my Casa de Anejimiento...
> 
> Well, don't know where the hell the attachments went... I'll put them in my
> photo album for now.... I guess I need someone to teach me how to use PhotoBucket
> to post pics... Damn.
> 
> PG


Nice shelves! I like all of the cigar paraphenalia along with the humidors. Great place for browsing!


----------



## Trip59

Just reorganized, figure it would be a good time to post pics. I have a handful of empties, several Vision humidors, a couple freebies from CI, some travel cases (waiting on another to arrive, will post pics of those when they're all here).























































This one I just like... I started taking pics of sticks I dug, this was outside at the forge the other day. Pretty dang good two days off the truck (yah, I'm impatient)


----------



## bent-1

Poneill272 said:


> I got it at cheaphumidors.com
> It does hold rh and temp very well.
> Pm sent! :behindsofa:


 Thanks for posting a pic of your humidors. Regarding the Glass topped humidor with fold out trays from Cheap Humidors, what did you find it's true capacity?


----------



## Poneill272

bent-1 said:


> Thanks for posting a pic of your humidors. Regarding the Glass topped humidor with fold out trays from Cheap Humidors, what did you find it's true capacity?


i dont know for sure, but i have it backed full and there are maybe 200-250 total in there, but, i have 2 hf bead cases in the bottom drawer, so that takes up a little bit of space. it sure holds rh well thru the winter too.


----------



## bent-1

Poneill272 said:


> i dont know for sure, but i have it backed full and there are maybe 200-250 total in there, but, i have 2 hf bead cases in the bottom drawer, so that takes up a little bit of space. it sure holds rh well thru the winter too.


That's exact design I've wanted, a top open with sealed pull out drawers below. I'll be ordering one this week.

Here's a couple interesting designs i saw as well:

The Seven Drawer - Cherry - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors










200-Cigar Humidor with Side Storage

















Cheap Humidors The Valencia Glass Top Cigar Humidor with Drawer


----------



## lamontjb

I'm a big fan of humidors with the drawers behind a glass door! So if I was going to buy a commercial humidor, these would be it. I've got an order for an aristocrat and its almost done, so I can't wait to post a pic of my new one (it also has drawers behind a glass door).


----------



## donovanrichardson

Awesome humidors Marty and Trip, tons of awesome sticks and some sharp looking stick keepers!


----------



## Mr_mich

Ok so i have 4 humidors, only currently using 3. here are some pics of the humi's and the sticks.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Those are gorgeous Jamie! Great looking sticks accompany those nice humidors as well!


----------



## Poneill272

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## Mr_mich

donovanrichardson said:


> Those are gorgeous Jamie! Great looking sticks accompany those nice humidors as well!


Thanks, guys, and ps my name is krystian, i just smoked a jamie garcia :biggrin: i thought it was pretty funny, took me a minute to figure out who you guys were talking to.

The collection is getting better. but i have to say, most, of my premium sticks where bought from the fellow BOTL here on the WTS section. If it wasn't for this place my collection wouldn't be half as good.


----------



## Batista30

donovanrichardson said:


> Those are gorgeous Jamie! Great looking sticks accompany those nice humidors as well!


:rotfl:



Mr_mich said:


> Thanks, guys, and ps my name is krystian, i just smoked a jamie garcia :biggrin: i thought it was pretty funny, took me a minute to figure out who you guys were talking to.
> 
> The collection is getting better. but i have to say, most, of my premium sticks where bought from the fellow BOTL here on the WTS section. If it wasn't for this place my collection wouldn't be half as good.


Very nice humis Krystian and with cigars to match! I started laughing as well when I saw Donovan call you Jaime. LOL. Gotta pick on Donovan any chance I get! :nod:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Mr_mich said:


> Thanks, guys, and ps my name is krystian, i just smoked a jamie garcia :biggrin: i thought it was pretty funny, took me a minute to figure out who you guys were talking to.
> 
> The collection is getting better. but i have to say, most, of my premium sticks where bought from the fellow BOTL here on the WTS section. If it wasn't for this place my collection wouldn't be half as good.


Hahahaha, I am so sorry Krystian! I must have been tired when checking this out, wow, I am an idiot lol.

Regardless though, great collection of cigars, I am very impressed!


----------



## tiger187126

Batista30 said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Very nice humis Krystian and with cigars to match! I started laughing as well when I saw Donovan call you Jaime. LOL. Gotta pick on Donovan any chance I get! :nod:


I think you mean Anejo.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Batista30 said:


> Very nice humis Krystian and with cigars to match! I started laughing as well when I saw Donovan call you Jaime. LOL. Gotta pick on Donovan any chance I get! :nod:


You know I hardly ever check over my posts V, haha!


----------



## bent-1

Mr_mich said:


> Ok so i have 4 humidors, only currently using 3. here are some pics of the humi's and the sticks.


I've been looking for a humidor like that. Where did you get it and is there a model # or name associated with it?


----------



## Mr_mich

tiger187126 said:


> I think you mean Anejo.


Calling each other niucknames based on recent cigar smoked would be fun, but it would be hard to keep up with my name changing 3 times a week, and a third of the forum botl would be name arturo :biggrin:


----------



## tiger187126

enough joking around, here's some pics of my humis:


----------



## Batista30

Holy Schmoly! I love the stacks of boxes Jeff! You have a diverse collection of smokes between the two humis, I like!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very nice sticks Jeff! Great looking collection, I love that smaller humi with the nubs and daily smokes on bottom and then the rarer "showy" sticks on top, very nice!


----------



## tiger187126

donovanrichardson said:


> Very nice sticks Jeff! Great looking collection, I love that smaller humi with the nubs and daily smokes on bottom and then the rarer "showy" sticks on top, very nice!


it didn't start out that way, but i wanted to put all my non-cellos on top and then ended up filling the rest of the space in with some sticks that i want to try/really enjoy.

also i keep a $100 bill on the outside of my roll of $1 bills eace:


----------



## donovanrichardson

tiger187126 said:


> it didn't start out that way, but i wanted to put all my non-cellos on top and then ended up filling the rest of the space in with some sticks that i want to try/really enjoy.
> 
> also i keep a $100 bill on the outside of my roll of $1 bills eace:


Haha there ya go! Gotta keep appearances up but I'm pretty sure if anyone takes a peek in the upright humidor, they know you mean business haha!


----------



## cedjunior




----------



## smelvis

Damn Charles
That looks Great very organized and Full  I love it Bro


----------



## lamontjb

MASSIVE! and impressive. What kind of box is that? I say box because I dont know if its a fridge, cooler, or freezer!


----------



## cedjunior

lamontjb said:


> MASSIVE! and impressive. What kind of box is that? I say box because I dont know if its a fridge, cooler, or freezer!


150 qt cooler, available for $80 from walmart.com.


----------



## cedjunior

smelvis said:


> Damn Charles
> That looks Great very organized and Full  I love it Bro


Thanks for the kind words :wink:. Running out of room though. What to do, what to do?? I'm already scavenging empty boxes for singles (like the LFD box on the top shelf which is full of Camacho Triple Maduros) because I have no room left in the trays. No room for more trays. No room for more boxes and FedEx is ever so kindly still holding on to 2 more boxes until Monday.


----------



## oneblue

cedjunior said:


> 150 qt cooler, available for $80 from walmart.com.


What do you use to humidify that? I didn't see any beads or what not.

Also... where do you get the shelves for that?

Thanks


----------



## smelvis

cedjunior said:


> 150 qt cooler, available for $80 from walmart.com.


I got a bunch of those for my overflow and the troops. But I bet with your beautiful setup you already have you won't be happy with it except for temporary storage. I think wally's also delivers for 99 cents. pretty cool.

Good luck bro! Sorry for the un solicited advice. :israel:

Wow sorry I am more than impressed I thought it was a wine cooler. Damn dude can you come over and organize mine.


----------



## cedjunior

oneblue said:


> What do you use to humidify that? I didn't see any beads or what not.
> 
> Also... where do you get the shelves for that?
> 
> Thanks


No beads. Not much room for air in there, the contents pretty much keep the humidity up. Every once in a while I'll toss come floral foam in there or some of those crystals to get the RH back up.

Shelves are made from:










ClosetMaid 6 ft. Width x 12 in. Depth SuperSlide Ventilated Wire Shelf - 4717 at The Home Depot

The shelves need to be cut from that single shelf. Not too time consuming if you have the right tools.

Edit: The door of the cooler also has some weather stripping on it. Those coolers aren't so air tight when they're turned on their sides like that.


----------



## oneblue

cedjunior said:


> No beads. Not much room for air in there, the contents pretty much keep the humidity up. Every once in a while I'll toss come floral foam in there or some of those crystals to get the RH back up.
> 
> Shelves are made from:
> 
> <image cut>
> 
> The shelves need to be cut from that single shelf. Not too time consuming if you have the right tools.
> 
> Edit: The door of the cooler also has some weather stripping on it. Those coolers aren't so air tight when they're turned on their sides like that.


Thanks, the shelving is exactly what I'm looking for to help with a temporary cooler I've got set up.

You answered a question I hadn't asked, I was wondering how well the cooler would seal being on the side like that.


----------



## SmokinSpider

My little slice of heaven

My smokin buddy


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Jayme, you've got some great pipes as well as a beautiful humidor chalked full of some great smokes! I'm seeing some good AF in there brother, thanks for posting!


----------



## bent-1

Here's a pic of my chest humidor. Measurements 12" x 12" x 18", piano hinge with cedar rolled edge seal. Seven trays total, six of them the same size, top one 1/2 height.



















A drawer full of Tat Havana IV Nobles 5" x 50 RG.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow, bent beautiful cabinet humidor! I'm definitely jealous of that beauty! A nice size too, about how many sticks does it hold?


----------



## carpenter

Just picked it up yesterday off craigslist. Since I am just getting started with my collection it works great for me for now.


----------



## protekk

Love the Humi RT, looks great... I only hope to have a humidor this big or bigger one day.


----------



## donovanrichardson

carpenter said:


> Just picked it up yesterday off craigslist. Since I am just getting started with my collection it works great for me for now.


Very cool stuff Justin, that's an awesome looking humidor!


----------



## carpenter

donovanrichardson said:


> Very cool stuff Justin, that's an awesome looking humidor!


It is awesome, just needs the exterior wood refinished there are a bunch of nicks. I might try to go match the stain and fix it up. Since it is the outside it shouldn't affect anything inside if i re-stain it right?


----------



## donovanrichardson

carpenter said:


> It is awesome, just needs the exterior wood refinished there are a bunch of nicks. I might try to go match the stain and fix it up. Since it is the outside it shouldn't affect anything inside if i re-stain it right?


Well I'm certainly no expert but I would probably take your sticks out while you stain and let the humidor air out because I have a feeling those fumes could indeed contaminate the cigars just slightly but maybe that is too much of a precaution, I really don't know!


----------



## Max_Power

carpenter said:


> It is awesome, just needs the exterior wood refinished there are a bunch of nicks. I might try to go match the stain and fix it up. Since it is the outside it shouldn't affect anything inside if i re-stain it right?


If you only got it yesterday, it probably needs to be seasoned before putting your precious cargo inside. And if you're going to refinish it, definitely empty it out while you do. Let it dry completely, not even a hit of stain smell left, then re-season, then begin using.


----------



## carpenter

Max_Power said:


> If you only got it yesterday, it probably needs to be seasoned before putting your precious cargo inside. And if you're going to refinish it, definitely empty it out while you do. Let it dry completely, not even a hit of stain smell left, then re-season, then begin using.


It has been holding at a steady 65% for 24 hours now even with the cigars in there it hasn't changed one bit. I'm thinking since it was used it had previously been seasoned. I will keep an eye on it though for awhile. As far as the refinishing it I will definetly take everything out of it for awhile if I do decide to do that. I don't even want to risk my cigars absorbing a stain smell in them. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Zfog

carpenter said:


> It has been holding at a steady 65% for 24 hours now even with the cigars in there it hasn't changed one bit. I'm thinking since it was used it had previously been seasoned. I will keep an eye on it though for awhile. As far as the refinishing it I will definetly take everything out of it for awhile if I do decide to do that. I don't even want to risk my cigars absorbing a stain smell in them. Thanks for the advice though.


The stain smell.... it would be like a homemade Acid cigar. lol sorry I couldn't resist.
Nice humi Carpenter!


----------



## bent-1

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow, bent beautiful cabinet humidor! I'm definitely jealous of that beauty! A nice size too, about how many sticks does it hold?


Thanks. I'd say 200 conservatively, more if under 50 rg. I will use this for long term storage & use the 50 ct desk top to keep sticks to be smoked.


----------



## donovanrichardson

bent-1 said:


> Thanks. I'd say 200 conservatively, more if under 50 rg. I will use this for long term storage & use the 50 ct desk top to keep sticks to be smoked.


Very cool! That's a pretty nice size for 200 sticks! I dig that a lot!


----------



## SmokinSpider

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Jayme, you've got some great pipes as well as a beautiful humidor chalked full of some great smokes! I'm seeing some good AF in there brother, thanks for posting!


Thanks, I tend to be a quality over quantity person. Well as much quality as i can. I only shop at my local B&M's, I have yet to pop my ordering cigars over the internet cherry.


----------



## Captnstabn

Been looking all over for a humidor like this. Mind sharing where you got it, and for how much? thanks!



bent-1 said:


> Here's a pic of my chest humidor. Measurements 12" x 12" x 18", piano hinge with cedar rolled edge seal. Seven trays total, six of them the same size, top one 1/2 height.


----------



## quo155

bent-1 said:


> Here's a pic of my chest humidor. Measurements 12" x 12" x 18", piano hinge with cedar rolled edge seal. Seven trays total, six of them the same size, top one 1/2 height.


Yes...where did you find this unit? I have never seen such before and I love it!


----------



## asmartbull

1 of 5


----------



## bent-1

quo155 said:


> Yes...where did you find this unit? I have never seen such before and I love it!


Thanks. I bought it from ebay seller allure Jewelers. They have a physical store in KY. I paid $150 shipped.

New Seven Drawer Black High Gloss Finish Humidor - eBay (item 300510887701 end time Mar-04-11 01:19:22 PST)


----------



## Son Of Thor

Looks good Al! :hungry:


----------



## Irish Cannon

The Montecristo No. 4's (yellow box) are in the freezer. I've become beetle-OCD. 

Edit: I guess I can't post pics yet.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Irish Cannon said:


> The Montecristo No. 4's (yellow box) are in the freezer. I've become beetle-OCD.
> 
> Edit: I guess I can't post pics yet.


get that acid toast out of there !


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

I did 2 of the marine coolerdors. A little variation between the two. I wanted to compare kitty litter to Heartfelt Beads. I'm still adding cedar trays, 6 at a time. I am still somewhat a novice when it comes to "quality" cigars. For years I couldn't justify spending the money on good stuff, so I bought bundles and aged them.


----------



## Irish Cannon

xJaCkSlApx said:


> get that acid toast out of there !


Woha! Thanks for that! I don't know what I was thinking. I just put that in there a few hours ago with about 8 others so I doubt there's any harm done.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Just a thought, but you might not want to rest that bag of beads on top of those Bahia Maduros. Always better to have the humidifier near, but not touching your sticks. A lot of times, if the sticks are getting to wet from being to near the moisture source the cello's will become wrinkled and clingy. If that happens, time to dry box those sticks and move the humidity away.

Nice set up there!

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Irish Cannon

PadillaGuy said:


> Just a thought, but you might not want to rest that bag of beads on top of those Bahia Maduros. Always better to have the humidifier near, but not touching your sticks. A lot of times, if the sticks are getting to wet from being to near the moisture source the cello's will become wrinkled and clingy. If that happens, time to dry box those sticks and move the humidity away.
> 
> Nice set up there!
> 
> Good smokin'
> PG


Thanks, and noted!

I've moved them around (on top of the nylon stocking now), but does it matter since it was dry KL? - I guess it would since it absorbs outside moisture (it's actually much higher RH outside of my box right now). I'm pretty new to the hobby, at least storing them in my home. I would usually just go up to the B&M before. It's sure difficult to keep up with it in FL. RH is easy but temp is a pain!

Hardly any room for those bags and I don't even have THAT many sticks in there...oh well, more reason to make a wineador. :rockon:


----------



## Irish Cannon

Irish Cannon said:


> ...oh well, more reason to make a wineador. :rockon:


Edit that: Just picked up a 20 btl wine cooler at Overstock for $165 w/shipping.  - 5 trays from CH on the way as well.


----------



## chasingstanley

Ryj's Mostly


----------



## dezyrme

Nice stash Nick


----------



## cubanrob19

My 2 Humi's


----------



## donovanrichardson

Incredible Robbie...I am blown away! Those look awesome! Such an incredible selection of smokes, I would be quite happy pulling any of those girls out! Padron looks awesome and the Fuente, totally gorgeous!


----------



## cubanrob19

donovanrichardson said:


> Incredible Robbie...I am blown away! Those look awesome! Such an incredible selection of smokes, I would be quite happy pulling any of those girls out! Padron looks awesome and the Fuente, totally gorgeous!


Thanks Don! Those pardon's have been sitting for almost a year now ... & I've got about a dozen añejos that I'm hoping will last me till next Xmas season!


----------



## donovanrichardson

cubanrob19 said:


> Thanks Don! Those pardon's have been sitting for almost a year now ... & I've got about a dozen añejos that I'm hoping will last me till next Xmas season!


Haha hey, one a month sounds awesome to me! Those Padrons sound like a tasty smoke, mmmm year-aged cigars!


----------



## cubanrob19

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha hey, one a month sounds awesome to me! Those Padrons sound like a tasty smoke, mmmm year-aged cigars!


Yea, and the best part is that each one of those añejos will be better then the one before as they keep aging!

I've was sick this weekend, but once im over this bug, I think its time to light up that 45!


----------



## MattNJ

lots of good stuff gents


----------



## stephen_bj

Doing a bit of spring cleaning now.

Just got my heartfelt beads and sheets.

Will be changing all my Humis over to HF.

Took all my stash out.









Will give my Humis a good wipe down.









Converted my camera cabinet/Box into temp space for my stash.









Then air it out, re-season, put in HF beads and sheets, then wah la, got a nice clean environment for my cigars to age... :bounce:

Will give you guys an update when I am done...arty:


----------



## Coop D

if you need me to store your smokes for you, I would be more then happy too!!!


----------



## oneblue

Coop D said:


> if you need me to store your smokes for you, I would be more then happy too!!!


Do you find that when you store cigars for people (such a magnanimous thing to do) that somehow some of them evaporate over time... and only as a whole, never a partial cigar to be found. :hmm:

I'm sure there's an equation that can be derived here... along the lines of:

Cigars Returned = abs[Cigars Stored * 1-(days stored * quality index of quality of cigars stored / will power index) ]


----------



## Swany

Finally, I get to post on this thread. I have been looking at it for almost a year now just dreaming of getting a real humi. I had the Xikar 30ct traveldor and a tupperdor while in Iraq this past year and when I got home, one of my first purchases was a REAL humi and 2 padrons 64 anniversary. So here she is ...


----------



## donovanrichardson

Great looking cigars Rob! Glad to see you stepped up to that beautiful humidor, great stuff brother! Padrons ALWAYS look good in the humis!


----------



## chasingstanley

stephen_bj said:


> Doing a bit of spring cleaning now.
> 
> Just got my heartfelt beads and sheets.
> 
> Will be changing all my Humis over to HF.
> 
> Took all my stash out.
> 
> View attachment 33941
> 
> 
> Will give my Humis a good wipe down.
> 
> View attachment 33943
> 
> 
> Converted my camera cabinet/Box into temp space for my stash.
> 
> View attachment 33942
> 
> 
> Then air it out, re-season, put in HF beads and sheets, then wah la, got a nice clean environment for my cigars to age... :bounce:
> 
> Will give you guys an update when I am done...arty:


heck of a stash you got there sir!


----------



## chasingstanley

Swany said:


> Finally, I get to post on this thread. I have been looking at it for almost a year now just dreaming of getting a real humi. I had the Xikar 30ct traveldor and a tupperdor while in Iraq this past year and when I got home, one of my first purchases was a REAL humi and 2 padrons 64 anniversary. So here she is ...


nicely done - and a clean set-up too..


----------



## smelvis

Swany said:


> Finally, I get to post on this thread. I have been looking at it for almost a year now just dreaming of getting a real humi. I had the Xikar 30ct traveldor and a tupperdor while in Iraq this past year and when I got home, one of my first purchases was a REAL humi and 2 padrons 64 anniversary. So here she is ...


 Looking Good and Brother Very nice to hear from you at HOME. Congrats and Thanks again for all you did for us!!

Dave


----------



## EricF

I haven't posted pics of my humi's in awhile so here we go!








Top of large desktop








Bottom of large desktop








Small desktop








Bottom of end table








Top of end table








Cooler!
AS you can tell I am a Tat whore and there are several boxes buried that you can't see!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Beautiful Eric, you are indeed the Tat man!


----------



## smelvis

Hey Eric
You know you might want to mix in some Tats in all that  Looking good Brother!


----------



## EricF

smelvis said:


> Hey Eric
> You know you might want to mix in some Tats in all that  Looking good Brother!


I did think about that Dave!!!:bounce:


----------



## TylerDurden

@Eric ... That is a lot of Tat's... I have 1 Tat in my humidor LOL.

@Swany, Is that a Casa Fuente in the top right? I look forward to trying one some day. If I ever go to Vegas I'll have to drop the $30.00 on one.


----------



## ShawnBC

I'm getting green with envy (is that how you say it in English) with all the nice humidor in here! So far mine consist of a Lock n Lock tupperware type with silica gel. Very small but so far it only holds 3 Monte no. 2 and a 5er of Cohiba Exquisistos.


----------



## Max_Power

ShawnBC said:


> I'm getting green with envy (is that how you say it in English) with all the nice humidor in here! So far mine consist of a Lock n Lock tupperware type with silica gel. Very small but so far it only holds 3 Monte no. 2 and a 5er of Cohiba Exquisistos.


Shawn I'm sure a lot of the guys over here are jealous of what's in yours.:welcome:


----------



## titlowda

Sorry for the one at a time. The internet cafe here is killing me.


----------



## Juicestain

Nice looking humi Dustin:thumb:


----------



## RGRTim

old cheap humidor setting on top of the new 12 bottle wineador. orignally used cigar boxes on the wire shelves then broke down and bought cedar trays. Maybe some day i will breakdown and buy or build the high speed cedar shelves that others have but for the number of sticks currently maintain this is perfect. in fact the bottom tray is empty, a problem that will be fixed shortly. One thing I have a question about in regard to wineadors is; I see many more experienced puffers with big bags of beads of KL in their wineador and I wonder why. If you look bottom right there is a small tray of beads (its actually a plastic ipod touch box with holes drilled in the top) that is all the beads im using and RH stays steady. Do you use the large amounts of beads so you can go longer periods without having to recharge? would appreciate any insight more experienced folks have.


----------



## titlowda

PT2



titlowda said:


> Sorry for the one at a time. The internet cafe here is killing me.


----------



## titlowda

PT3


----------



## BlackandGold508

Nice Stash Dustin !!! Love the Drew collection !


----------



## donovanrichardson

RGRTim said:


> old cheap humidor setting on top of the new 12 bottle wineador. orignally used cigar boxes on the wire shelves then broke down and bought cedar trays.


Awesome wineador and Humidor there Tim! That's a beauty! Great drawers and organization, good going!


----------



## RGRTim

donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome wineador and Humidor there Tim! That's a beauty! Great drawers and organization, good going!


 Thanks, it only has about 80 sticks in it right now but im on cigar auctioneer as we speak trying to take care of that. The unit and trays set me back about $100.00 total but its worth it knowing my babies are safe and sound.


----------



## donovanrichardson

RGRTim said:


> Thanks, it only has about 80 sticks in it right now but im on cigar auctioneer as we speak trying to take care of that. The unit and trays set me back about $100.00 total but its worth it knowing my babies are safe and sound.


Only a $100? That is dirt cheap for all of that! GREAT deal indeed, wow I am blown away!


----------



## titlowda

Just don't tell the wife I have more than the B&M's in my area.



BlackandGold508 said:


> Nice Stash Dustin !!! Love the Drew collection !


----------



## RGRTim

found the wine cooler on clearance and the trays were about 9.00 each. I figured I couldnt go wrong, even set up with the small trays i can prob store close to 150 sticks. A quality humidor to hold that much would be well over what I have invested in this.


----------



## smelvis

Looks Good Tim, very nice with room to grow!!


----------



## stephen_bj

That's an awesome deal Tim!!! Thinking of setting one up myself. It gets pretty warm here, so instead of having the AC on 24/7, I think I should get something with temp control. One of those babies will cost me more than 2G if I get it from BOB STAEBELL. So the next best thing would be a wineador. Still doing my research, should be taking the plunge soon


----------



## curtis

cedjunior said:


>


wow...impressive....great organization


----------



## curtis

Son Of Thor said:


> Just took a couple updated pics of my humis...
> 
> I decided to make the wine cooler all trays for holding singles, and just keep all the boxes in the cabinet. NC's are on the bottom and CC's in the top section. Next project on the cabinet is to make some ventilated spanish cedar shelves.


very nice....impressive....organized as well....you guys are defintely setting the standard for a dream humidor


----------



## curtis

php007 said:


> Here is the most recent.


wow....wow....equally impressive......A + for you sir.........


----------



## titlowda

Some of these impressive coolordors have me considering...


----------



## PadillaGuy

Rather than clog ths thread with a ton of photos, I've uploaded my latest photos to a new album... Finally picked up a huge cooler having outgrown the two smaller models I was using...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...lbums-humidors-cool-dor-other-miscellany.html

Nice smokes all of you!

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## cedjunior

curtis said:


> wow...impressive....great organization


My organization recently took a hit. I've added 5 (6th coming thurs) more boxes to that cooler since that pic was taken. I had to take the trays from the top 2 shelves out to make room. the trays are now in a huge 10 gallon ziplock bag I had laying around until I figure out what to do with them.


----------



## curtis

cedjunior said:


> My organization recently took a hit. I've added 5 (6th coming thurs) more boxes to that cooler since that pic was taken. I had to take the trays from the top 2 shelves out to make room. the trays are now in a huge 10 gallon ziplock bag I had laying around until I figure out what to do with them.


shame on you....you my friend are a cigar hoarder.....there might not be a cure for this except......smoke em if you got em...enjoy...I hope you come up with a solution to your problem.....burn baby burn..


----------



## athomas2

These all look awesome


----------



## Oldmso54

Pales in comparison to many/most in this thread (especially this page!) but here it is: one cooler & one desktop humi of just my Padrons and one pic with the boxes in the cooler open;


----------



## GeoffbCET

Carbon Fibre baby!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

VERY nice - what are those unbanded sticks in there?


----------



## GeoffbCET

The unbanded ones are Don Pablos. My father brought them back from Vegas. Pretty smooth smoking cigar.


----------



## Oldmso54

GeoffbCET said:


> The unbanded ones are Don Pablos. My father brought them back from Vegas. Pretty smooth smoking cigar.


Thanks - that humidor is gorgeous!


----------



## GeoffbCET

Oldmso54 said:


> Thanks - that humidor is gorgeous!


Thanks! I think it's pretty good for a first humidor. Might be a bit tiny though


----------



## bbasaran

Here some pic of my modest humi.


----------



## ventura726

Here's the shelf of my VinoTemp Humidor. I was pretty happy with it, until I looked through this thread... :-(


----------



## APBTMarcel

A bit blurry sorry about that, just random boxes with random sticks.


----------



## Big Bull

ventura726 said:


> Here's the shelf of my VinoTemp Humidor. I was pretty happy with it, until I looked through this thread... :-(


Nothing to be sad about.....great selection!


----------



## afcnd




----------



## Coop D

APBTMarcel said:


> A bit blurry sorry about that, just random boxes with random sticks.


How's the seal on the end table???


----------



## APBTMarcel

Seal is really good. I was a little worried about it but not after I got it and started watching the rh. It has a great fit and there is a strong magnet that makes sure it's extra tight.


----------



## Sultanc




----------



## Ironmerganser

Just getting mone started. NEED MORE!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Sultanc said:


>


Whoa - from a fellow Floridian that is an awesome humi! How many sticks does that bad boy hold and what are you running for humidification?:jaw:


----------



## djangos

afcnd said:


>


Hmmm....blondies.....meaning to try one, how are they? The general feeling here seems to be negative towards infused cigars.....:nono:


----------



## afcnd

djangos said:


> Hmmm....blondies.....meaning to try one, how are they? The general feeling here seems to be negative towards infused cigars.....:nono:


They are ok.. 
Actually when I bought my first blondie the reason was I was getting low on cigars and didnt have enough time and money to buy premium ones.
But, they are much much better than I thought. Very light, very quick..
No good for aficionados who love maduros generally. 
Because these blondies are more like for beginners or somethin.
A lot of friends of mine smoked their first cigars with me. 
Davidoff 2000, and the little blondies were the two cigars that my friends wanted to smoke one more.

If you have short time as free, want to smoke a cigar so much, and if you are a little hungry.. Blondie can be your selection. 
I believe, blondies are so good for smoking before dinner time like from noon to evening..
At night, after dinner.. Blondie will be like an empty ice cream cone 

And I haven't tried Blondie Belicosos yet


----------



## djangos

Thanks for the great input...... I am a noob no doubt, maybe these are for me....


----------



## Coop D

APBTMarcel said:


> Seal is really good. I was a little worried about it but not after I got it and started watching the rh. It has a great fit and there is a strong magnet that makes sure it's extra tight.


I have seen that style, and they are really affordable


----------



## APBTMarcel

Coop D said:


> I have seen that style, and they are really affordable


Yep, for the price I couldn't pass and honestly I would buy another in the future if necesary. We all know that you run out of storage space for cigars very quickly no matter what size humi you decide to buy.


----------



## Marky

Looking at all these humidors is just making me drool!! I hope to have a collection like some of yours some day.


----------



## Sultanc

Oldmso54 said:


> Whoa - from a fellow Floridian that is an awesome humi! How many sticks does that bad boy hold and what are you running for humidification?:jaw:


Thanks Brother. I think I could fit about 2000 in there I am guessing. I hope one day to fill the bad boy up. And to humidify I use 6 large jars of PG solution. My biggest problem with it is that I can't keep the temp down where it needs to be most of the time but I am working on it.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Marky said:


> Looking at all these humidors is just making me drool!! I hope to have a collection like some of yours some day.


I was the same as you not long ago at all so don't worry you will be. Just save your money and spend it well lol. I don't even want to know what my stash will be like next year.


----------



## djangos

Come on guys, we need more humi pron!!:smoke:


----------



## djangos

No takers yet? I am waiting on mine to be done (can't wait:whoo before posting it........


----------



## mikemets

[No message]


----------



## primetime76

Wow....


----------



## Richm20

Todays pick.


----------



## cubanrob19

Richm20 said:


> Todays pick.


man, those piggies look good! I cant wait to get my hands on one to try!


----------



## Richm20

cubanrob19 said:


> man, those piggies look good! I cant wait to get my hands on one to try!


Im looking to build up trade points, feedback, whatever its called. PM me if you want to make a swap or something.


----------



## mikemets

Richm20 said:


> Todays pick.


Nice job, I like all of those


----------



## Richm20

mikemets said:


> Nice job, I like all of those


When I picked up the rat and 2 pigs at a local B&M (I work in NYC, so Barkley Rex is where I went) they informed me that I get the Dark Corojo free. Never had that one but im looking forward to trying it. They know I like a full stick so recommended it. I think the rats and pigs at +$16 are steep, but Im in NY :-(
*
*


----------



## mikemets

Richm20 said:


> When I picked up the rat and 2 pigs at a local B&M (I work in NYC, so Barkley Rex is where I went) they informed me that I get the Dark Corojo free. Never had that one but im looking forward to trying it. They know I like a full stick so recommended it. I think the rats and pigs at +$16 are steep, but Im in NY :-(


Yes, NY is rough with that 75% tax. For the money, you'll probably really like the Dark Corojo...nice stick, and really does the job if you want full bodied.


----------



## Richm20

The LFD L200 is a great quick smoke to go with a cup of coffee. Looking on a good price on a 5 pack and or box of them. Local B&M gets $5 a pop. They are good, but for $5 I can get more for my money!


----------



## mikemets

Richm20 said:


> The LFD L200 is a great quick smoke to go with a cup of coffee. Looking on a good price on a 5 pack and or box of them. Local B&M gets $5 a pop. They are good, but for $5 I can get more for my money!


Agree. I've been an LFD fan for quite some time. Lot's of fuller bodied sticks in the line. Litto loves the Ligero leaf for sure.


----------



## primetime76

:focus:


----------



## chewwy26

I have 7 humis but no pics but this is what i want
because maintaining 7 is kinda a pain 
its not too bad really but this just looks way better

anybody got any recommendations where to pick one up thats 
built rite and doesnt cost my arm and leg to buy it
????????????????????


----------



## chewwy26

man that humi is beautiful
almost as hot as my bike 
eace:


----------



## Richm20

primetime76 said:


> :focus:


My fault.....carry on!:ss


----------



## cubanrob19

Richm20 said:


> Im looking to build up trade points, feedback, whatever its called. PM me if you want to make a swap or something.


PM sent! :clap2:


----------



## djangos

Thanks for reviving the thread!! Beautiful Humi!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

primetime76 said:


> :focus:


Wo Wo Wo ! Look at Kipp regulating the forums !!! :mod: Sorry. :focus:


----------



## primetime76

BlackandGold508 said:


> Wo Wo Wo ! Look at Kipp regulating the forums !!! :mod: Sorry. :focus:


 Zilla Killas.....MOUNT UP! LOL

NOW: :focus:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

CrazyFool said:


> well i just did some reorganization so lets bump this thread a little
> more and more domestics are getting the boot to the coolerdoor everyday.... kinda sad... but not really


Nice but what is that one cigar that looks twisted?


----------



## mikemets

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice but what is that one cigar that looks twisted?


Culebra Cigar Story - Cigar FAQ - PuffingCigars.com


----------



## dr.dirty

You guys have some great collections........ Someday......


----------



## chewwy26

chewwy26 said:


> I have 7 humis but no pics but this is what i want
> because maintaining 7 is kinda a pain
> its not too bad really but this just looks way better
> 
> anybody got any recommendations where to pick one up thats
> built rite and doesnt cost my arm and leg to buy it
> ????????????????????


Guess no one can help me out with this ??????????????????????????????????

:whip:


----------



## GeoffbCET

chewwy26 said:


> Guess no one can help me out with this ??????????????????????????????????
> 
> :whip:


How many sticks do you have total? Whats your budget?


----------



## chewwy26

GeoffbCET said:


> How many sticks do you have total? Whats your budget?


just guessing about 1000-1500
would like to keep it in the 5 to 8 hundred range but dont want to compromise quality to save a buck i would rather wait a little longer and have a few more $$ to put towards it if thats not enuff.


----------



## GeoffbCET

I'd look at cheaphumidors.com

Something like this: Cheap Humidors The Verona Cabinet Cigar Humidor <-- holds about 1000
or this: Cheap Humidors The Tower Cigar Humidor <--- holds about 3000
or this: Cheap Humidors The All Shelf Tower Cigar Humidor <--- holds about 3000

For the price you pay, you get quite a bit of storage


----------



## chewwy26

GeoffbCET said:


> I'd look at cheaphumidors.com
> 
> Something like this: Cheap Humidors The Verona Cabinet Cigar Humidor <-- holds about 1000
> or this: Cheap Humidors The Tower Cigar Humidor <--- holds about 3000
> or this: Cheap Humidors The All Shelf Tower Cigar Humidor <--- holds about 3000
> 
> For the price you pay, you get quite a bit of storage


Thanks man will take a peek

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY FEEDBACK ON HUMIS FROM THESE PLACES
DOES ANYONE HAV A RECOMENDATION BASED ON EXPERIENCE FOR A 
GOOD QUALITY HUMI SIMILIAR TO THE ONE PICTURED EARLIER
THAT WOULD HOLD 1500 - 3000 STIKS


----------



## APBTMarcel

Defintely a good site to buy from, great customer service.


----------



## dr.dirty

Well shes empty hope to find some good sticks to fill her with


----------



## djangos

I Like! Acrylic or glass?


----------



## dr.dirty

djangos said:


> I Like! Acrylic or glass?


Thank you....

Its 1/2 acrylic. I have searched for hours on the web and have yet to find another one like it.


----------



## Frankenstein

Wow! That acrylic is too cool.


----------



## bbasaran

it looks great, but for my teast I prefer wood then acrylic. I never see someting similar its a very uniqe humidor...


----------



## Coop D

Very cool humidor!

what's the capacity???


----------



## dr.dirty

Coop D said:


> Very cool humidor!
> 
> what's the capacity???


150 if you use the bottom part, but im just going to use the tray:woohoo:


----------



## Coop D

dr.dirty said:


> 150 if you use the bottom part, but im just going to use the tray:woohoo:


You say that now, but all of us seem to stock up way too much when we find a good deal!!!


----------



## dr.dirty

Coop D said:


> You say that now, but all of us seem to stock up way too much when we find a good deal!!!


Im afraid of that. Hopefully the other one will be here before this one is full.


----------



## djangos

You have another one on the way!??


----------



## dr.dirty

djangos said:


> You have another one on the way!??


Yes sir......:woohoo:


----------



## dr.dirty

HAHA dont laugh this is why im here.


----------



## HWiebe

After the initial build I have been itching to fill my humidor. Here is where I'm at now. As money has been a little tight lately (just bought a house), most of the sticks are from bombs and PIF's I received from Puff members. Thanks for the contributions brothers!



















The box of Siglo 4s were brought back from Cuba by a co-worker of mine. I gave him $50 to bring back a BHK52 but this was all he could find. NOT COMPLAINING! The Esplendito was a gift from damagedcase (Dave) purchased at the local B&M for $56 last Christmas. :loco:










I went halfers with Dave on a box of Gran Habano Corojo #5 Imperiales










Top shelf dry KL beads.










Bottom drawer with dry KL beads and humidification basin.










Accessory bin at the top of the humidor.


----------



## djangos

Sweet humi!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

you have some strange looking fingers in that picture Hekthor, That is a very nice humi.


----------



## ShawnBC

Very nice humidor Hektor, even more impressive that you build it yourself! Only dry kitty litter, no DW moist parts?


----------



## Rock31

In the summer months many of us run dry KL, no need to wet it 

Very nice setup and build!


----------



## ShawnBC

I see what you mean; just checked the tupperdor yesterday and since the weather is slowly starting to get hotter, the RH in my tupperdor has gone up. I threw out most of the moist KL and replaced it with dry KL. RH has gone from 71% to 63% just where I like it. 

Thanks for the tip!

EDIT* Just saw that I'm officially now a Maturing Puffer Fish and no Newbie Puffer Fish anymore!


----------



## chewwy26

ShawnBC said:


> I see what you mean; just checked the tupperdor yesterday and since the weather is slowly starting to get hotter, the RH in my tupperdor has gone up. I threw out most of the moist KL and replaced it with dry KL. RH has gone from 71% to 63% just where I like it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> EDIT* Just saw that I'm officially now a Maturing Puffer Fish and no Newbie Puffer Fish anymore!


IM jealous i wanting be a big boy :jaw:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Very nice setup Hekthor, I wish those Cohiba's were in my humidor LOL


----------



## HWiebe

I just realized I forgot to post the pic of the most important drawer.:banghead: Again, thanks for the contributions brothers!:yo:


----------



## bbasaran

*Hekthor* The latest drawer makes me smile, I envy you and those Liga Privadas t52 flying pigs make me cry here... Congratulations you did a very good job and may pride yourself. XXL respect.

Maybe one suggestion: Maybe you should make some air passage/air holes into your drawers? Or do you planing to change them with SC in the future?


----------



## BlackandGold508

Heres a few shots for ya, nothing crazy, enjoy !



My main Humi, love my GH Vintage 2002's. Some Olivas, couple Fuentes, My tiny stash of cc's in the back. Bunch of randoms under the mess. And of course, the KL !!



My premium smoke humi, lol. Handful of LP #9's. Couple Tats, Couple Illusiones, and Viaje WLP.



A couple Tupperdors for overflow. Mostly of sampler packs i have bought along my learning curve here at Puff.


----------



## Oldmso54

BlackandGold508 said:


> Heres a few shots for ya, nothing crazy, enjoy !
> 
> My main Humi, love my GH Vintage 2002's. Some Olivas, couple Fuentes, My tiny stash of cc's in the back. Bunch of randoms under the mess. And of course, the KL !!
> 
> My premium smoke humi, lol. Handful of LP #9's. Couple Tats, Couple Illusiones, and Viaje WLP.
> 
> A couple Tupperdors for overflow. Mostly of sampler packs i have bought along my learning curve here at Puff.


NICE Keith - nothing shabby there bro!


----------



## Max_Power

BlackandGold508 said:


> Heres a few shots for ya, nothing crazy, enjoy !
> 
> My main Humi, love my GH Vintage 2002's. Some Olivas, couple Fuentes, My tiny stash of cc's in the back. Bunch of randoms under the mess. And of course, the KL !!
> 
> My premium smoke humi, lol. Handful of LP #9's. Couple Tats, Couple Illusiones, and Viaje WLP.
> 
> A couple Tupperdors for overflow. Mostly of sampler packs i have bought along my learning curve here at Puff.


Dood! - You have KL in a coffin mage of legos!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

That is soooooo awesome.


----------



## primetime76

Max_Power said:


> Dood! - You have KL in a coffin mage of legos!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> That is soooooo awesome.


he also pees in it...dual purpose!


----------



## Eddie A.

Not much a stash right now, but it's a start


----------



## PadillaGuy

No photos, but one question... (photos are coming next week!)

I've noticed in many of the photos submitted that a lot of folks are running
their humi's at pretty low RH's. I even saw one hygrometer in one photo that indicated a RH of 48%...

Are these for real??? Or are you all adjusting for variations in hygrometers?

I usually run mine from 65-72% RH depending on the box and its contents...

Just curious...

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## dr.dirty

PadillaGuy said:


> No photos, but one question... (photos are coming next week!)
> 
> I've noticed in many of the photos submitted that a lot of folks are running
> their humi's at pretty low RH's. I even saw one hygrometer in one photo that indicated a RH of 48%...
> 
> Are these for real??? Or are you all adjusting for variations in hygrometers?
> 
> I usually run mine from 65-72% RH depending on the box and its contents...
> 
> Just curious...
> 
> Happy smokin'
> PG


once you open your humidor up watch how fast the RH drops. The big deal is you want it to recover quickly once you close her up.


----------



## Max_Power

primetime76 said:


> he also pees in it...dual purpose!


that's gross uke:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice smokes there Keith! You've got an awesome stash of AF and those Ligas, I'm big time jealous of those my man! Thanks for posting pictures brother!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks for the compliments guys. and thanks to all who have contributed to this stash, I Would not have what i have without this amazing community !! LEGO COFFINS RULE !!!!


----------



## primetime76

Top shelf of the main humi (Anejo Sharks, Opus Sharks and Belicoso's, Bolivar and Romeo CC's, Trinidad, Padron, Illusione, Camacho 10th)









Bottom of main Humi (Davidoff, My Father, Tats, LP's, etc)









Small work humi (Graycliff, 601, Pepin, Padron, Tat, 5 Vegas, RyJ, Perdomo)










Small humi (home) (Ave Maria, Tat, 601, Padilla, 601, Diesel)









Cooler-dor (a little bit of everything, from Man O' War to Perdomo, to RyJ, Cienfuegoes, Benchmade...pretty much everything from the Cigar Fest)









One of my twin boys using the coolerdor as a slide....damn kids! LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508

awesome stash Kipp !!!! Cant wait to hook up for some smokes !!!


----------



## bbasaran

*Kipp* a very nice collection/selection; concrats.


----------



## cubanrob19

Max_Power said:


> Dood! - You have KL in a coffin mage of legos!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> That is soooooo awesome.


I was thinking the same thing!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Oldmso54

Very very nice Kipp!


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Very very nice Kipp!


Thanks man...ALMOST hate to smoke them (but I will dammit!)


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Kipp! Would you by chance need a new friend?! All of those humis and extra space look great my man! You honestly don't see a whole lot of NC Davidoffs in collections and they are good smokes, just hard to justify the price.


----------



## Pipedreamz

Just tried to get all my sticks in one humi.... Fail! This is what I have ended up with until my tray gets here...


----------



## djangos

primetime76 said:


> Thanks man...ALMOST hate to smoke them (but I will dammit!)


That is a very PRIME collection man!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Theres some very nice collections in here!


----------



## bbasaran

*Lee* equally impressive; an big A + for you sir


----------



## Rock31

you guys need to stop buying all my GH Vintage 2002's please!

o and nice setups.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Awesome stash Lee !!! :fencing: For the GH's Ray !!! lol


----------



## Nathan King

I call this humidor "Padrón v. Fuente"


----------



## BlackandGold508

Perfect Nathan ! Nice pic !!


----------



## bbasaran

very nice Padrón v. Fuente selection.


----------



## HWiebe

bbasaran said:


> Maybe one suggestion: Maybe you should make some air passage/air holes into your drawers? Or do you planing to change them with SC in the future?


Hi Bora.

Yeah those plastic dollar store trays are temporary until I get around to making more SC trays. Good eye!:laugh:


----------



## C-Bear

Here is my set up!


----------



## Aficionado82

quick pic of my top shelf.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nathan King said:


> I call this humidor "Padrón v. Fuente"


Thats a nice little humidor, what count is that?


----------



## bbasaran

HWiebe said:


> Hi Bora.
> 
> Yeah those plastic dollar store trays are temporary until I get around to making more SC trays. Good eye!:laugh:


 thanks for your response. I hope we will see more images soon:ss


----------



## BlackandGold508

Aficionado82 said:


> quick pic of my top shelf.


Saweeeeet !!!


----------



## CigarMike

Well, I just spent several hours over the last couple days looking at everyone humis and all I can say is WOW. There are some awesome, creative, and just plain huge humidors. The collections inside those humis are equally if not more so impressive than the humis themselves. Its exciting and depressing at the same time. How will I ever have time to try them all? LOL. Dont worry. Ill keep trying. I will get some pics of my small humidor and get them posted up on here as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## djangos

Aficionado82 said:


> quick pic of my top shelf.


That indeed is Top Shelf!!


----------



## Aficionado82

djangos said:


> That indeed is Top Shelf!!


Quality > Quantity. Although I do have a coolerdor with all sorts of sticks. Don't want to waste top shelf cigars on friends that don't share the cigar passion.


----------



## bon_sai

I went through every post and found some well stocked humidors.

I have a Rocky Patel box with only 10 various singles.

I am loooking for a 300+ count humidor to get started.

Frank


----------



## djangos

Aficionado82 said:


> Quality > Quantity. Although I do have a coolerdor with all sorts of sticks. Don't want to waste top shelf cigars on friends that don't share the cigar passion.


Exactly my thoughts my friend!!


----------



## Nathan King

Sherlockholms said:


> Thats a nice little humidor, what count is that?


It's a 25 count Mardi Gras Baronne. The seal is great, and it holds humidity through the winter like a pro.


----------



## StogieNinja

bon_sai said:


> I went through every post and found some well stocked humidors.
> 
> I have a Rocky Patel box with only 10 various singles.
> 
> I am loooking for a 300+ count humidor to get started.
> 
> Frank


That's how I started. Thought I would always have "just a few" in the humidor for special occasions.

Now I have two humidors and am looking into a wineador.


----------



## ShawnP

Just received this a few weeks ago, she's all seasoned up and sticks added. Don't laugh, not much in there yet but i'll get there.





































lowest shelf is empties, in there just to help with empty space. Shelf I turned into a makeshift drawer :smoke:

Well like I said it's getting there. I am happy and it's all mine.

Shawn


----------



## Swany

ShawnP said:


> Just received this a few weeks ago, she's all seasoned up and sticks added. Don't laugh, not much in there yet but i'll get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowest shelf is empties, in there just to help with empty space. Shelf I turned into a makeshift drawer :smoke:
> 
> Well like I said it's getting there. I am happy and it's all mine.
> 
> Shawn


Very nice brother. Now that you dont need that humi on the table you might as well send it to me. :smoke:


----------



## chewwy26

shawn what did that set you back? 
including the set up for humidifier and all ??

let me know if it seals good and holds the temp and humi where it should be

where did you get it ?


----------



## StogieNinja

She's pretty....


----------



## jspilon

Nice! That looks like IKEA lights in there 



ShawnP said:


> Just received this a few weeks ago, she's all seasoned up and sticks added. Don't laugh, not much in there yet but i'll get there.
> 
> lowest shelf is empties, in there just to help with empty space. Shelf I turned into a makeshift drawer :smoke:
> 
> Well like I said it's getting there. I am happy and it's all mine.
> 
> Shawn


----------



## smelvis

Laugh Rob, no way bro congrats and you will fill it faster than you think. PS if you are using active pm me as I have the same unit in oak and have a word of advice. only if you are using active. Very Cool Bro


----------



## anyo91

damn thats nice! puts my half-full coolador to shame lol


----------



## ShawnP

jspilon said:


> Nice! That looks like IKEA lights in there


Haha nope, it's a 18 inch LED this light from Home Depot.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP

chewwy26 said:


> shawn what did that set you back?
> including the set up for humidifier and all ??
> 
> let me know if it seals good and holds the temp and humi where it should be
> 
> where did you get it ?


Seal is pretty good, had small gap across the top, inside top, hard to explain but weatherstripping corrected that issue.

Temp is like any other humi, depends where you have it and your house temps.

This is the all shelf model Tower of Power from cheap humidors in black. They have a deal to add the Hydra Lg for half the price of the unit.

Humidor, Hydra, shipping 1000.

The beads,littler, lights, probably have about total is around 1200 bucks.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP

anyo91 said:


> damn thats nice! puts my half-full coolador to shame lol


LOL thanks man, believe me I rocked a 300 and a 500 count desktop for the last 9 years before I got this. I think half a coolidor is perfectly fine bro.

Shawn


----------



## chewwy26

ShawnP said:


> Seal is pretty good, had small gap across the top, inside top, hard to explain but weatherstripping corrected that issue.
> 
> Temp is like any other humi, depends where you have it and your house temps.
> 
> This is the all shelf model Tower of Power from cheap humidors in black. They have a deal to add the Hydra Lg for half the price of the unit.
> 
> Humidor, Hydra, shipping 1000.
> 
> The beads,littler, lights, probably have about total is around 1200 bucks.
> 
> Shawn


Thanks man for the info im getting closer to buying one
taking care of 7 different children is getting old although most require very little maintenance


----------



## StogieNinja

^ 7 kids? You got a full quiver!


----------



## chewwy26

Derek2783 said:


> ^ 7 kids? You got a full quiver!


ya im gona post pics of them here on this thread if i ever get enuf time away from this pc

:cowboyic9:


----------



## Juicestain

Sweetsauce humidors everyone:thumb: This thread is always drool worthy, keep those pics coming!


----------



## Evonnida

Very nice!


----------



## David_ESM

My mouth is really dry... I guess over 200 pages of drooling will do that.

Some very impressive set-ups and collections.


----------



## JPinDC

Had a 70/70 moment yesterday and caught it. Thought I would share.


----------



## donovanrichardson

JPinDC said:


> Had a 70/70 moment yesterday and caught it. Thought I would share.


Nice stash my man! and awesome 70/70 moment!


----------



## BlackandGold508

donovanrichardson said:


> Nice stash my man! and awesome 70/70 moment!


Agreed ! Awesome pic !!


----------



## Pipedreamz

A little update on my stash. I have everything (less about 100 singles) in the wineadore, the rest is stuffed (had to lock it to get it to close) desktop. Put all my pipe baccy and other miscellaneous stuff in my coolerdor. Now, just waiting on my drawers and I can get those trays out of the wineador.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Awesome looking Lee, just my two cents though, ya might wanna take that Kuba Kuba out, so she dont taint your awesome stash .


----------



## Pipedreamz

BlackandGold508 said:


> ya might wanna take that Kuba Kuba out, so she dont taint your awesome stash .


I've always enjoyed a good taint :tu


----------



## zeebra

Never posted in here, so here it is, my stash. To think, its only been a little over a year!

My cooler









































































Just got these in today.


----------



## dragonhead08

I finally get to play with the adults!






I'm seein sticks I have idea what they are. Thats what I love about this place. Always learnin somethin new


----------



## cjcpro

dragonhead08 said:


> I finally get to play with the adults!
> 
> I'm seein sticks I have idea what they are. Thats what I love about this place. Always learnin somethin new


65 or 70% beads?


----------



## dragonhead08

two 65 small pucks filled with water and two 65 small rectangle ones for the lid with just a small bit of water. it stays solid on 65


----------



## 4pistonjosh

zeebra said:


> Never posted in here, so here it is, my stash. To think, its only been a little over a year!
> 
> My cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these in today.


What an awesome collection


----------



## BlackandGold508

Shawn and Fred , beautiful setups and collections !! wow !!


----------



## Richm20

A few drawers.
http://inlinethumb22.webshots.com/48661/2958925410032057389S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## dragonhead08

Thanks, I feel lime such a newb when I see these massive cooler setups. I love it! Inspirational they are.


----------



## DSturg369

I've seem B&M's with less stuff then a lot of you have! :tu


----------



## chrisw17

zeebra said:


> Never posted in here, so here it is, my stash. To think, its only been a little over a year!
> 
> My cooler


WOW, awesome stash!


----------



## djangos

Do you smoke these??!! LOL!!

That is awesome brother!! I am jealous!



zeebra said:


> Never posted in here, so here it is, my stash. To think, its only been a little over a year!
> 
> My cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these in today.


----------



## zeebra

djangos said:


> Do you smoke these??!! LOL!!
> 
> That is awesome brother!! I am jealous!


Sometime...I just like they way they look and smell...lol.

Actually, I dont really care for "daily" smokes. I only smoke one or two a week cause I never have time, so when I smoke, I wanna have something good.

Thanks for all the compliments fellas!


----------



## cubanrob19

Beautiful collection there!



zeebra said:


> Never posted in here, so here it is, my stash. To think, its only been a little over a year!
> 
> My cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these in today.


----------



## Coop D

i had to change my pants 2 times from the double picture post of that stash!!!!!


----------



## Estephano

I agree

I think that's the best stash I have ever seen.
If I only had the mula.


----------



## Evonnida

Here's my humidor(s)


----------



## Habano

zeebra said:


> Never posted in here, so here it is, my stash. To think, its only been a little over a year!
> 
> My cooler


I had no idea you bought some of the Stradivarius sticks. I saw them on the site you sent me a link to. Look like a good smoke.

Lord I had no idea you had that many Opus X sticks son!!

Hey what are those two black boxes? They say BHK 54?

Nice setup Shawn!


----------



## JPinDC

Wow Evo.


----------



## GeoffbCET

Starbuck said:


> ........
> Hey what are those two black boxes? They say BHK 54?.......


Cohiba Behike BHK 54


----------



## zeebra

Starbuck said:


> I had no idea you bought some of the Stradivarius sticks. I saw them on the site you sent me a link to. Look like a good smoke.
> 
> Lord I had no idea you had that many Opus X sticks son!!
> 
> Hey what are those two black boxes? They say BHK 54?
> 
> Nice setup Shawn!


Yea, I went a lil crazy David. I think I have like 150 Opus X sticks total.

Oh those, the BHK 54s, it stands for Bought Home Krap....hahaha.

Thanks bro! Gonna be adding those Lito Gomez to those pretty soon.


----------



## zeebra

GeoffbCET said:


> Cohiba Behike BHK 54


Hes just fvkin around. Look at his avatar, thats his stash....


----------



## GeoffbCET

zeebra said:


> Hes just fvkin around. Look at his avatar, thats his stash....


Ahhh man don't I feel dumb haha. That what happens when you don't read.


----------



## StogieNinja

zeebra said:


> Sometime...I just like they way they look and smell...lol.
> 
> Actually, I dont really care for "daily" smokes. I only smoke one or two a week cause I never have time, so when I smoke, I wanna have something good.


I'm right there with ya brother.

Ahem, I mean I'm there with you in smoking habits, not size/quality of stogie collection. 



DSturg369 said:


> I've seem B&M's with less stuff then a lot of you have! :tu


And certainly less well cared for!



dragonhead08 said:


> Thanks, I feel lime such a newb when I see these massive cooler setups. I love it! Inspirational they are.


Qft!!!


----------



## chewwy26

ok so here goes humi #1 this one is my cuban humi of course all pre embargo :tease:I wish
san cristobals roll date june 2007 cohiba esplindidos, siglo #3s, behikes 54s, magnum 50, R & J wide churchhills, bolivar LE 2009,
monte edmundos, hoya epicures, one montecristo 2006 figurado, cohiba robustos and several hand rolled about 30. mayb a couple i forgot


----------



## chewwy26

humi #2 this is my VSG humi with a box of PG robustos rolled 1999


----------



## chewwy26

humi #3 this is my give to a friend who doesnt really smoke humi also known as my thanks for buying me a cigar its the thougth that counts but i may try to smoke it in a few years humi 

this has some tom toms, rocky patels,vegas 5s, etc etc etc


----------



## StogieNinja

I don't even... I can't.... It's... 


Wow!


----------



## chewwy26

Humi #4 also known as my box lunch

anejo49 from 2010
padron principe
padron 46
padron imperial
Graycliffs 1966 and double exspresso 08
fuente hemingway 08 churchhills works of art etc
fuente flore fina 858 08
Tempus magistri and perfectos 08
gurka titans 08
moro castle
avo Le 2009 and 2011
padilla miami 09
LP new wave conneticuts 
tatu anarchys
some others i probly forgot


----------



## David_ESM

:faint:


----------



## chewwy26

sorry no pics yet for some reason i cant upload anymore :hurt:


----------



## Evonnida

Host the pictures on Photobucket or something of that ilk...


----------



## dragonhead08

chewwy26 said:


> Humi #4 also known as my box lunch
> 
> anejo49 from 2010
> padron principe
> padron 46
> padron imperial
> Graycliffs 1966 and double exspresso 08
> fuente hemingway 08 churchhills works of art etc
> fuente flore fina 858 08
> Tempus magistri and perfectos 08
> gurka titans 08
> moro castle
> avo Le 2009 and 2011
> padilla miami 09
> LP new wave conneticuts
> tatu anarchys
> some others i probly forgot


So when does your B&M open?:lol:


----------



## djangos

Were those pictures really taken in 2004 Matt?? Sweet collection BTW!


----------



## titlowda

Hell of a collection. On your way to having cult followers.


----------



## Coop D

djangos said:


> Were those pictures really taken in 2004 Matt?? Sweet collection BTW!


I think his camera is back dated. Don't think that series Behike was out back in 04. Unless he has an inside connection he isn't sharing with us :eyebrows:


----------



## chewwy26

Coop D said:


> I think his camera is back dated. Don't think that series Behike was out back in 04. Unless he has an inside connection he isn't sharing with us :eyebrows:


LOL no i just didnt change the date on the camera i wish i had that kinda connection :eyebrows:


----------



## Habano

zeebra said:


> Yea, I went a lil crazy David. I think I have like 150 Opus X sticks total.
> 
> Oh those, the BHK 54s, it stands for Bought Home Krap....hahaha.
> 
> Thanks bro! Gonna be adding those Lito Gomez to those pretty soon.


LOL. You should have those SB3's by the end of the week. They went out this afternoon!



zeebra said:


> Hes just fvkin around. Look at his avatar, thats his stash....


LMAO.



GeoffbCET said:


> Ahhh man don't I feel dumb haha. That what happens when you don't read.


All good my friend and I was just messing with Shawn. I know exactly where he got those two boxes...lol. We go way back!


----------



## Fatboy501

There are some truly incredible collections in this thread. I don't even own a humi yet, but I plan on being able to contribute to this thread rather soon .


----------



## rvan84

chewwy26 said:


> Humi #4 also known as my box lunch
> 
> anejo49 from 2010
> padron principe
> padron 46
> padron imperial
> Graycliffs 1966 and double exspresso 08
> fuente hemingway 08 churchhills works of art etc
> fuente flore fina 858 08
> Tempus magistri and perfectos 08
> gurka titans 08
> moro castle
> avo Le 2009 and 2011
> padilla miami 09
> LP new wave conneticuts
> tatu anarchys
> some others i probly forgot


Hell, All my lunchbox has in it is lunch. I like your idea much better.


----------



## chewwy26

rvan84 said:


> Hell, All my lunchbox has in it is lunch. I like your idea much better.


:drinking: amen


----------



## StogieNinja

Looks like humi #2 is about done seasoning... should have pics tomorrow!


----------



## Swany

Well, it finally happened. My 100 ct. filled up, than my lil tuppedor filled. So whats a guy to do. Well, now Im heading in for DEEP waters. Just got this baby going...


----------



## Oldmso54

Rob you obviously don't mess around with bargain basement stuff!! Those are some seriously superior sticks in there my friend... Enjoy - as they "top shelf" there Bro!


----------



## Swany

Oldmso54 said:


> Rob you obviously don't mess around with bargain basement stuff!! Those are some seriously superior sticks in there my friend... Enjoy - as they "top shelf" there Bro!


Thanks, but I just happend to get a great deal on a members collection on here. I honestly only paid 10 bucks for the opus's and the star insiginias. The box of woams I got at tampasweethearts when I was in FL visiting family when I got home from Iraq. I have very few of these high end sticks. My humi is filled with mostly 3-7 $ sticks.


----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


> :faint:


^this



titlowda said:


> Hell of a collection. On your way to having cult followers.


Count me in.


----------



## Juicestain

I know there are some older pics of my large humi floating on here somewhere. But after getting a few boxes today the bottom was getting a little full so here's some updated pics, I for sure need to do some organizing again.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Very cool Justin !!!!


----------



## Rock31

I have that same hygro...wish I had some of those sticks as well LOL!


----------



## Nology

Juicestain said:


> I know there are some older pics of my large humi floating on here somewhere. But after getting a few boxes today the bottom was getting a little full so here's some updated pics, I for sure need to do some organizing again.


Beautiful! Where did you get that humidor?


----------



## Juicestain

Nology said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get that humidor?


That humidor was a gift from my Uncle Dave (smelvis) for some work I did for him. It came from Tampa Humidor but cannot find it on the website any more and cannot remember what they call it. I tried to turn him down as family is family and I will help them out whenever possible but he threatened to have it delivered to his house and then haul it over here if I didn't accept it. I've got a smaller humi as well for my isom sticks but it is so bare right now it doesn't photograph well:sad:


----------



## Coop D

That is the "Trivoli" humidor. I use to have that same humidor in the darker wood finish. Was a great humidor!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Justin!


----------



## jomiljomil

Looks organized to me, is that a half pound of beads in the top only or more in the bottom? Circ fan or no? How often do you add h2o? Just set up my end table humi after overloading 3 desktops and a coolidor. Many questions. I feel I need to do this right or a ton of $$ is headed for the landfill. Ouch! Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Coop D

jomiljomil said:


> Looks organized to me, is that a half pound of beads in the top only or more in the bottom? Circ fan or no? How often do you add h2o? Just set up my end table humi after overloading 3 desktops and a coolidor. Many questions. I feel I need to do this right or a ton of $$ is headed for the landfill. Ouch! Any help will be appreciated.


In mine I had a Hydra LG in the winter time with my beads since my house gets really dry. In the summer time I would just use my beads to keep the humidor regulated. I had 1lb of 65% beads spread out on the different levels of the humidor.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Well, after three weeks of reconditioning after moving and cleaning, my new cabinet humidor is stocked and ready. I found this beauty on Craig's List for less than half retail. The guy I bought it from apparently misjudged his storage needs! He even tossed in the 50 or so Don Rafael Connecticut's he had in it... Oh, yeah.... Seriously. Hey, they're great for practicing my scissors cutting technique!

Anyone ever coming near or through West Bend, let me know and we can share one of these smokes!

Happy smokin' all,
PG


----------



## woodted

Nice setup Marty!:rockon:


----------



## PadillaGuy

woodted said:


> Nice setup Marty!:rockon:


Hey Ted, how ya' doing? Been a bit... when you coming
over for a smoke?

PG


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet Cab' Marty! :tu


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Not as amazing as some on here, but I finally got around to snapping some pictures of my coolidor.


----------



## GeoffbCET

Ahhh dam it Marty! I wish you were somewhere in Calgary. Could get a herf goin! That's a beautiful lookin humi.


----------



## PadillaGuy

GeoffbCET said:


> Ahhh dam it Marty! I wish you were somewhere in Calgary. Could get a herf goin! That's a beautiful lookin humi.


Always up for a herf! Calgary's a bit of a drive though...
Puff.com should host a Virtual Herf so we can all light 'em up!

Hey Sherlock, what do you have attached to the lid of your
cooler? Love coolers...

Good smokin' gentlemen,
PG


----------



## jomiljomil

Coop D said:


> In mine I had a Hydra LG in the winter time with my beads since my house gets really dry. In the summer time I would just use my beads to keep the humidor regulated. I had 1lb of 65% beads spread out on the different levels of the humidor.


That sounds good. I'm hoping 70% beads in mine will be up to the task year round with the fan moving the air around. But I may have to rehydrate the beads frequently. Good excuse to open the door (no glass) and have a look around. I have an accurite wireless temp/hum sensor on a middle shelf, and the readout at my computer station, so if I see a couple click change I can check it out. Also put the fan on a 30 min duty cycle and it stabilized really well. Anything else you found out with your setup that I can't see? Do you freeze your gars or just keep the temp low?


----------



## Juicestain

jomiljomil said:


> Looks organized to me, is that a half pound of beads in the top only or more in the bottom? Circ fan or no? How often do you add h2o? Just set up my end table humi after overloading 3 desktops and a coolidor. Many questions. I feel I need to do this right or a ton of $$ is headed for the landfill. Ouch! Any help will be appreciated.


I've got about 1.5lb's of 65% beads spread throughout and a Cigar Oasis XL hidden on the middle shelf somewhere. I fill the beads about once a month and holds humidity between 64-67 depending on the weather, as the front doors are not sealed as well as they should be. The Cigar Oasis is set @ 66 and very rarely runs, mostly there as a back up in case I forget to water my beads. Just make sure you take the time seasoning and you should be good. Took around 4 days if I remember right to season my small cabinet.


----------



## Juicestain

also... Looking good everybody:thumb:


----------



## primetime76

Sherlockholms said:


> Not as amazing as some on here, but I finally got around to snapping some pictures of my coolidor.


I need to get my cooler as organized as yours...where did you get those trays??


----------



## titlowda

Kipp, take a look at the Mainstay medium size trays at W almart. They work good and stack well because the handle flips over and allows for airflow. I know 9 will fit in a Igloo Marine 70. They are cheap too, I think $2 each or less.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

primetime76 said:


> I need to get my cooler as organized as yours...where did you get those trays??


Titlowda said it good. The baskets that are in there I got at super walmart, they where about a dollar a piece. They were the only ones they carried, but your area's SW might have some better options.


----------



## jomiljomil

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mturnmm

The thread is "Take a Pic of your Humi", this is waiting to be filled very soon. So don't think it is some sort of shameless plug or any thing like that.


----------



## David_ESM

I don't remember posting these when this first came in...



















Hygrometer was pulled and calibrating.


----------



## mturnmm

That is nice...I love the little dangle or whatever it is on the key!


----------



## David_ESM

mturnmm said:


> That is nice...I love the little dangle or whatever it is on the key!


Reminds me of my graduation tassle...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice boxes David and Monte!


----------



## MattNJ

figure I will add the pics here to, what the heck


----------



## titlowda

Matt that wineador is looking good.


----------



## dragonhead08

New mods to free up space in the bottom shelf. New sticks come out of the freezer on Monday.


dragonhead08 said:


> new dowels, I kinda did this to improve airflow
> 
> 
> Made little shelf for the hygrometer so I could lift it up and have more room on the bottom for cigars
> 
> 
> I really like how the dowels keep the sticks from blocking the pucks.


----------



## bbasaran

Very Nice *Fred* Awesome stash too! I like it a lot! Very unique.


----------



## Wineador

Hey, I can actually show a decent picture of mine now!


----------



## bbasaran

Forrest you have a very nice one, is the wood mahogany? nice color. and Im sure that in the insde will blow us away, so I think we have to wait for that I while.


----------



## Wineador

bbasaran said:


> Forrest you have a very nice one, is the wood mahogany? nice color. and Im sure that in the insde will blow us away, so I think we have to wait for that I while.


Thanks. The wood is Bloodwood. All natural color there, no stains. and sadly, no......not very impressive inside. I tend to smoke them faster than collect them I guess. :dunno:

It was a bit of a shock to see how many I really had on hand. When it was full of boxes, it seemed like we had a bunch of cigars, but really just a bunch of boxes. LOL

You can see the open drawer shots here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/291508-my-personal-humidor-pic-heavy.html


----------



## socapots

Wineador said:


> Hey, I can actually show a decent picture of mine now!


thats pretty sweet man. Love the wood.


----------



## dragonhead08

Thanks, I had all these fancy ideas about how to create new grid dividers with mesh and all these fancy plans that would of probably cost at least 50 bucks in materials. Instead I stuck with the old "keep it simple stupid" mentality and spent $7


----------



## Athion

Wineador said:


> Hey, I can actually show a decent picture of mine now!


And once again I find myself typing something I never thought I would ever say... your wood is amazing Forrest!! 

LOL Seriously, that looks freaking fantastic  :hail:


----------



## socapots

dragonhead08 said:


> Thanks, I had all these fancy ideas about how to create new grid dividers with mesh and all these fancy plans that would of probably cost at least 50 bucks in materials. Instead I stuck with the old "keep it simple stupid" mentality and spent $7


the pegs are a great idea man.


----------



## m00chness

Finally hit the 30 post mark and can post up pics. Got this yesterday as a bday present from my mother. Looks like a close relatives of the one Dave posted up. Description says it holds 300 but I think a safer but would be more like 250. Now just got to start on filling it up with some quality cigars 

P.S. the smaller humidor on top is waiting for pickup from a buddy. He always smokes a cigar with me when he is available but has nowhere to store it...until now. You guys are rubbing off on me already





































Of course had to have one posing with the goods


----------



## David_ESM

Nice humidor. What are all the unbanded sticks?


----------



## m00chness

David_ESM said:


> Nice humidor. What are all the unbanded sticks?


Ah, those are the RP edge maduros

I asked my brother to put them in the humidor for me and he is used to me smoking without a band on, so he assumed I took them off when I got them and not when I smoked them


----------



## Evonnida

m00chness said:


> Ah, those are the RP edge maduros
> 
> I asked my brother to put them in the humidor for me and he is used to me smoking without a band on, so he assumed I took them off when I got them and not when I smoked them


:rofl:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Very nice humidor Allen.


----------



## m00chness

Thanks 

Showed the GF some of your guys and I think she is mad at me. She sees the potential and the slippery slope in front of us.


----------



## Tabb

Never ever ever show her this thread. You want her to think it is under control but as you see here how quickly it can get out of control.



m00chness said:


> Thanks
> 
> Showed the GF some of your guys and I think she is mad at me. She sees the potential and the slippery slope in front of us.


----------



## StogieNinja

sweet stuff man! I dig that humi with the drawer space for cutters, etc.


----------



## m00chness

Tabb said:


> Never ever ever show her this thread. You want her to think it is under control but as you see here how quickly it can get out of control.


Well, I did tell her a cigar usually costs $2 a stick.....Bwuahahahahahahaha

Besides as man Coach bags as she buys a year, cigars can't be on her radar.


----------



## Dizzy

m00chness said:


> Thanks
> 
> Showed the GF some of your guys and I think she is mad at me. She sees the potential and the slippery slope in front of us.


Just remember, girlfriends are cheaper to get rid of than wives. So, if she starts nagging too much, cut your losses before you put a ring on the finger. And if you do, you'll have more money for cigars :beerchug:


----------



## penguinshockey

Sweet! It looks like you need more sticks to her up though . . .


----------



## StogieNinja

Just took a pic of my humis yesterday and today. Looking forward to making more space in all three!


----------



## m00chness

Very nice

And an extra thumbs up for the edges you have in there.  Plume away!


----------



## Torqued

dragonhead08 said:


> New mods to free up space in the bottom shelf. New sticks come out of the freezer on Monday.


That's an awesome idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinSpider

Very nice Derek, Had an Edge Maduro today and it blew me away, a fantastic smoke.


----------



## RockDevil

Dizzy said:


> Just remember, girlfriends are cheaper to get rid of than wives. So, if she starts nagging too much, cut your losses before you put a ring on the finger. And if you do, you'll have more money for cigars :beerchug:


Solid advice here! :smoke2:


----------



## PadillaGuy

RockDevil said:


> Solid advice here! :smoke2:


Yes, advice that is best to take. I forgot my wife was on vacation this week and have had four "boxes" delivered this week, in addition to a bunch of books...

Big mistake...

Take away message... Plan your deliveries carefully and be as covert as need be!

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Dizzy

RockDevil said:


> Solid advice here! :smoke2:


Haha, thanks. I love my wife and all, but I would have a full humidor if I didn't have to run purchases by her.


----------



## Jesus Quintana

My wineador. My cigars are on crappy homemade shelves until I can get together $200 for postage for some lovely hand made drawers from Forrest.:violin:


----------



## dr.dirty

Here is a recent shot of mine


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Mark!


----------



## David_ESM

Top layer, all from fellow Puffers:









Bottom:









Sorry about the low quality cell phone photos.


----------



## Juicestain

Nice collection David:thumb:


----------



## Rock31

damn dirty! nice wineador!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Rock31 said:


> damn dirty! nice wineador!


Second that !! Sweet Brutha !!!!!


----------



## Dizzy

dr.dirty said:


> Here is a recent shot of mine


Those are some big mesh bags for KL. Where did you get them?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

zeebra said:


> Never posted in here, so here it is, my stash. To think, its only been a little over a year!
> 
> My cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these in today.


incredible selection. I have 2 opus right now. You have a drawer and a shelf that include forbidden. It makes me smile when I see an awesome BOTL collection like this.


----------



## smelvis

Very nice Michael we have similar tastes. Looks great!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

smelvis said:


> Very nice Michael we have similar tastes. Looks great!


Thats not mine its Shawn's I quoted it to tell him how awesome his collection is. My collection is far from his collection I have 2 opus not a drawer and a tray. Forbidden X is seams to be just that. Stradivarius I something I had never seen until recently. So let me edit your post and pass your complements on.



smelvis said:


> Very nice Shawn we have similar tastes. Looks great!


----------



## smelvis

Sorry bro, I claim old an shit


----------



## Nology

Came out good for a cell phone pic!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

smelvis said:


> Sorry bro, I claim old an shit


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JPinDC

So much tetris in the past couple of months, but I think this arrangement will last a bit.










Serie V's, Cains and Nubs front and center. Back shelves have ISOM's and singles in baggies.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I like those shelves I did almost the same thing in mine.


----------



## castaweb

Dizzy said:


> Those are some big mesh bags for KL. Where did you get them?


Those look the same as the ones I picked up the day before yesterday for my new Treasure Dome. The ones I got were $.99 at Petco here in Portland. The hold about a pound of dry KL each.


----------



## JPinDC

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I like those shelves I did almost the same thing in mine.


thank you, the half shelves really open up a lot of real estate in the Vino.


----------



## Kypt

There are some nice setups in here. As soon as I get my second cooler up and running, I'll have to take a pic and post it.


----------



## Jeffro

Evonnida said:


> Here's my humidor(s)


There's nothing like reading some Michael Connelly and smoking a good cigar! It's one of my favorite things to do when the weather is nice outside on a friday afternoon drinking a cold beer...(sigh)... oh well, back to work. Nice collection by the way.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

JPinDC said:


> thank you, the half shelves really open up a lot of real estate in the Vino.


I may have to slap together a couple to try.


----------



## vtxcigar

Just got this up and running with consistent humidity.

Didn't do anything different than anyone else. Johnson Controls for Temp and 
2lb of kitty litter in the bottom for humidity.

No shelves or drawers yet, need to save some cigar money for that. Don't have fans 
yet either, but we'll get there.










Thanks to Seasick Sailor for his thread on his setup as well as Tony Brooklyn 
for his on Kitty Litter.

Now just need to start filling it. The Decade box is now empty.

By the way, No, I'm not smoking the 1886's, but my grandpa did. I snagged the box 
when he passed away.

Bill


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Not as nice as some on here, but here is the wine cooler I am using for storage. Not that I need the extra room, but it looks nicer, more pleasing to the eyes!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very nice Matt! I wish I had a wine cooler! Looks very awesome!


----------



## tmgordo

Nice! Where did you get the shelves?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

tmgordo said:


> Nice! Where did you get the shelves?


They are the ones that came with the cooler, They will do until later down the line I can have cedar shelves made or until I can get a working cooler to put some cedar shelves in .(Doesn't cool  )


----------



## Dusty2119

Finally got the vinotemp up and running. I didn't realize how small my collection was until I put them in there. Meager collection and the other 2 drawers are empty. So on to the fun part, filling her up.


----------



## Fatboy501

Man that's a helluva collection from where I'm looking. Great start :u


----------



## bbasaran

Josh you have a very nice collection over there.


----------



## SexySlayer

JPinDC said:


> So much tetris in the past couple of months, but I think this arrangement will last a bit.
> 
> Serie V's, Cains and Nubs front and center. Back shelves have ISOM's and singles in baggies.


I like how you tip the boxes so you can see the cigars with out opening drawers


----------



## David_ESM

Here she is for now...



















Well they look just like some Nub boxes... But they are the humidifiers. Each one holds 1.5 lbs of KL.



















A look into one of the drawers. 30 cigars in it and it barely is scratching the surface. I think each drawer could hold around 100 cigars at max capacity.










Eventually the humidor in the middle can be replaced by 3 more drawers... When I have the money... But I am happy for now.


----------



## Poneill272

It's been a while, so here's an updated pic. maybe I'll take the shelves out and take a few more pics.


----------



## lukesparksoff

up to date pic



















half the stuff you can't see, I need more space


----------



## sligub

As I was at work when I hit 30 posts here is my work humi



My small non Cuban stash



Mix of cohiba, monti no 2 and trinidads



And my partagas


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

My Closet Humidor , Tempature and Humidity controlled


----------



## Son Of Thor

A few pics of my new cabinet with the cigars in it now.


----------



## falconman515

8 bottle cooler pics coming!


----------



## falconman515

Pictures wont post for some reason.


----------



## falconman515

SCREW IT .... I'm over trying to get the pictures on here!

Please see link below for my cooler:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/294368-converting-8-bottle-wine-cooler-into-humidor-help-newbies-first-time.html


----------



## 4pistonjosh

The closet humidor is awesome


----------



## FWTX

falconman515 said:


> SCREW IT .... I'm over trying to get the pictures on here!
> 
> Please see link below for my cooler:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ler-into-humidor-help-newbies-first-time.html


use photobucket - free, upload to it, then copy to here


----------



## Oldmso54

Mirrorlure7m said:


> My Closet Humidor , Tempature and Humidity controlled


Holy $hit - that's one hell of a set up!! Do you have anything to do with the mirrorlure fishing lure?


----------



## quo155

Son Of Thor said:


> A few pics of my new cabinet with the cigars in it now.


Beautiful cabinet...man, that looks awesome!


----------



## quo155

Mirrorlure7m said:


> My Closet Humidor , Tempature and Humidity controlled


Nice closet...awesome idea! Hmmm...I am in the process of designing my new "Boars Nest" (aka: man cave) and I love my 28 bottle wineador...but you are really tempting me to build an actual closet, or walk in humidor...very nice work.

Did you do this yourself? Do you have a thread elsewhere with more pics and details of the closet?


----------



## quo155

*Below is my EdgeStar 28 bottle "wineador"...this pic was taken before receiving and installing my drawers. I will get that pic on here soon.

If you are considering a wine cooler as a humidor, read this post first...some do's and don't's!:* http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276339-quo155s-edgestar-28-build.html


----------



## falconman515

*PICTURES OF MY NEW EMERSON 8 BOTTLE WINEADOR!
*
I know we all like pictures so this is a few of my first go round. I am new and was on a budget and don't have many sticks so I went small but now that I'm pretty much done I can see a 28 bottle vinotemp or another brand in my near future.

Its funny how you start off thinking ohh I just need a small humidor... ohh well dang I got to many sticks now, now I need a 150 count humidor.... ohh goodness well now I have more so lets get a small wine cooler...... and ohh CRAP now I got on CigarBid.com ..... Dammit I need a 28 bottle fridge now!!!

WHEN WILL IT EVER STOP ... cause I can already feel it coming .... hell next thing you know I will be turning my walk in closet in my office to a friggin huge walk in humidor (Hmmmmm that just came to me.... CRAP!!!).

Well let me know what you think of my first crack it.

Here is what I bought and where I bought it from to give the newbies an idea on how much and where to find stuff if they want to start out small like me:

1. Emerson Wine cooler: $20 new on craigslist... Its was a good find I think (sold at target new for $80)
2. 2 Cigar Trays: $20 on cheaphumidors.com (via eBay)
3. Caliber III Hygro: $18 on eBay (ecommerceaffinity store)
4. 70% Beads 1/2lb: $16 on cheaphumidors.com (via eBay)
5. 2 Bead Media Bags: $4 Local Pet Store
6. Spanish Cedar Wood for Shelves and liner: $32 Rockler.com
7. Felt pads for end of shelf planks: $4 Orchard hardware
8. Double sided tape to stick on cedar to plastic: $3 Orchard hardware
9. Bottle of Distilled Water: $1 Walmart
10. Baking Soda to clean plastic and remove smell: $2 Walmart

*In total this new Wineador has cost me exactly : $100.00*

If you have any questions about the materials or anything more on how I went about building this please feel free to ask or PM me!

Hope this can help out a newbie like me down the road. This site has helped me tons and I hope I have a chance to pay it forward.

*Pictures Below:*

Here is the Emerson 8 Bottle Wine Cooler I purchased:









Wood materials for the inside include qty. 9 of 14"long X 1 1/2" Deep x 1/4" Thick Spanish Cedar to slide into the channels to make the s shelves / qty.4 of 1/8" x 1 1/2" thick Spanish cedar for the side walls (just used 3M tape to adhere them / The two small pieces in the back were leftover from the 1/4" wood for the shelves so I cut them to fit the small little section on the back wall / 
Ass you can see I bought a thing of felt with a sticky back and cut little pieces to stick to the end of each 1/4" slat for the shelves so when I slide it into the channel it does scrape the plastic and it fits nice and snug and very easy to adjust. 

















The remaining pictures are the inside as I put it together.... the first is the first row, then the trays out on top waiting, then the sides and back slim pieces adhered to the walls, then the second shelf, and also I left a section in the back from the bead bags to lay down and also catch the condensation run off from the cooler behind it then after it was complete with the 2 tray in there new Spanish cedar cooled home.

























































At the moment its complete Ive got a funny white vinyl sticker coming in that I ordered on eBay that says "got cigars?" (search eBay for got cigars and listing will come up) Just thought it would make the front look neat and since its a tinted glass front visitors don't know what it is and may think its neat knowing its a cigar cooler.









So that's it ... hope you enjoyed my first attempt and I look forward to my next one.


----------



## bcannon87

Here is my edgestar 28. Sorry for the crappy pics, i will get some better ones up ASAP:









I would like to have the instructions on these type of shelves, I really like these!


JPinDC said:


> So much tetris in the past couple of months, but I think this arrangement will last a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie V's, Cains and Nubs front and center. Back shelves have ISOM's and singles in baggies.


----------



## k-morelli

bcannon87 said:


> Here is my edgestar 28. Sorry for the crappy pics, i will get some better ones up ASAP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have the instructions on these type of shelves, I really like these!


still got yourself a nice setup there.. contact forrest I'm sure he'll be able to hook you up with some nice shelves


----------



## quo155

falconman515 said:


> *PICTURES OF MY NEW EMERSON 8 BOTTLE WINEADOR!
> *
> I know we all like pictures so this is a few of my first go round. I am new and was on a budget and don't have many sticks so I went small but now that I'm pretty much done I can see a 28 bottle vinotemp or another brand in my near future...


*Great job, looks great!*


----------



## falconman515

quo155 said:


> *Great job, looks great!*


Thanks!!! eace:


----------



## quo155

bcannon87 said:


> Here is my edgestar 28. Sorry for the crappy pics, i will get some better ones up ASAP:


TJ, nice set up and pic! I am proud of you!

BTW, purchase you a few Spanish Cedar boards, bring them over to the house and I will build you those shelves...or you can use the shop!


----------



## woodted

PadillaGuy said:


> Hey Ted, how ya' doing? Been a bit... when you coming
> over for a smoke?
> 
> PG


Been good. When I get down that way I'll get ahold of you! When you get to the Madison area, let me know.

Ted


----------



## Rackir

lukesparksoff said:


> up to date pic
> 
> half the stuff you can't see, I need more space


Between the humidor and the bar, that is just amazing!


----------



## Rackir

Man, I must never ever let the wife see this thread, her ignorance to the potential is definitlly the key to my bliss.

Anyways, heres what I'm running thus far (I finally have the 30 posts needed to post pictures!);
One with idiot pooch in the frame.
















And of course, contents;
















The ones in the baggie are due for evac as soon as I secure thier destination address arty: .


----------



## k-morelli

My new travel Steridor(sterilite container) to take to outer banks.. got it today from home depot for $4.. the humidity is low because its a a new hygrometer/thermometer set up for this container


----------



## Rackir

That hygrometer looks kinda familiar.


----------



## k-morelli

Rackir said:


> That hygrometer looks kinda familiar.


good ol walmart coming thru with great prices


----------



## bcannon87

My very first humidor that I got from Tampa Humidor! This thing hold a special place in my heart as it is my first Humi and right now it mostly contains sticks that were a very dear BOTL's that I received after he went to the Cigar Lounge in the Sky! 
















My Tupperdor









A Camacho Cigar Mold that I got for Christmas Gift from my Best Friend and Awesome BOTL Quo155 (Not a Humi But I thought it Fit Nicely Here)


----------



## quo155

bcannon87 said:


> My very first humidor that I got from Tampa Humidor! This thing hold a special place in my heart as it is my first Humi and right now it mostly contains sticks that were a very dear BOTL's that I received after he went to the Cigar Lounge in the Sky!


Great post TJ..._not because you mentioned me, seriously_...but because of the shot of our good friend, Charley's (CHAONE) stash!


----------



## bcannon87

Yes Tommy He Will be Missed!! And I cant leave out my Best Pal!


----------



## Rackir

Quick update since today nearly doubled my cigar collection, and definitlly upclassed it by quite a bit;









The smell right now when I open her is simply amazing!


----------



## falconman515

Got the new "got cigars?" vinyl sticker for the front door glass!

I think it adds a little character to the wineador and having tinted glass and not being able to see inside people will know... "Hey there's cigars in there, how neat" !!!

Got this from eBay off a guy with a store called Lucky Mustard. He has different sizes and it comes in black or white for $3.50 shipped.

What do you think?


----------



## crburchett

falconman515 said:


> Got the new "got cigars?" vinyl sticker for the front door glass!
> 
> I think it adds a little character to the wineador and having tinted glass and not being able to see inside people will know... "Hey there's cigars in there, how neat" !!!
> 
> Got this from eBay off a guy with a store called Lucky Mustard. He has different sizes and it comes in black or white for $3.50 shipped.
> 
> What do you think?


I like it! Sets it off nicely and adds more "cool" factor to it!


----------



## quo155

falconman515 said:


> Got the new "got cigars?" vinyl sticker for the front door glass!
> 
> I think it adds a little character to the wineador and having tinted glass and not being able to see inside people will know... "Hey there's cigars in there, how neat" !!!
> 
> Got this from eBay off a guy with a store called Lucky Mustard. He has different sizes and it comes in black or white for $3.50 shipped.
> 
> What do you think?]


Very nice indeed! Looks great with the sticker on there!


----------



## bcannon87

falconman515 said:


> Got the new "got cigars?" vinyl sticker for the front door glass!
> 
> I think it adds a little character to the wineador and having tinted glass and not being able to see inside people will know... "Hey there's cigars in there, how neat" !!!
> 
> Got this from eBay off a guy with a store called Lucky Mustard. He has different sizes and it comes in black or white for $3.50 shipped.
> 
> What do you think?


Looks great!! Might have to pick up one for my Wineador!:bowdown:


----------



## falconman515

bcannon87 said:


> Looks great!! Might have to pick up one for my Wineador!:bowdown:


Here's the guys link to his website store if anyone is interested in getting this sticker for their humidor:
LuckyMustard items - Get great deals on ZOMBIE OUTBREAK RESPONSE TEAM Decal Vinyl Sticker SET items on eBay Stores!
Just do a search in this section for got cigar

He also sells a sticker that says "got cuban cigars?" as well.

FYI: the guy has it listed as "got cigar?" with no "s" on the end. I wanted it to say got cigars? so I messaged him and he said that is fine. So be sure to put in your notes section of your Pay.pal purchase that you are wanting a "s" put on the end of cigar and he will gladly do that for you.


----------



## quo155

falconman515 said:


> Here's the guys link to his website store if anyone is interested in getting this sticker for their humidor:
> LuckyMustard items - Get great deals on ZOMBIE OUTBREAK RESPONSE TEAM Decal Vinyl Sticker SET items on eBay Stores!
> Just do a search in this section for got cigar
> 
> He also sells a sticker that says "got cuban cigars?" as well.
> 
> FYI: the guy has it listed as "got cigar?" with no "s" on the end. I wanted it to say got cigars? so I messaged him and he said that is fine. So be sure to put in your notes section of your ****** purchase that you are wanting a "s" put on the end of cigar and he will gladly do that for you.


Yea, definitely would get it with the "s" added. He actually does good work, I know this seller...as I bought a "Weatherby" decal for my pickup...& TJ, he made the "Weatherby" decal on my back window...FYI


----------



## drl

such beautiful sights!


----------



## DcStack

:biggrin1::shocked:Just added the vsg's....


----------



## StogieNinja

Dang. That's excellent!


----------



## JPinDC

quo155 said:


> Yea, definitely would get it with the "s" added. He actually does good work, I know this seller...as I bought a "Weatherby" decal for my pickup...& TJ, he made the "Weatherby" decal on my back window...FYI


thinking that "¿tienes Habanas?" would be either style or just confusing.


----------



## JGM1129

I have a 50 ct. Southport glass top humidor placed in a Haier 12 bottle wine cooler.

I am going to look into getting a drawer and shelf added, and make it a combo humi/wine-ador.

View attachment 56731


View attachment 56732


View attachment 56733


----------



## Nathan King

An updated peek into my little humidor. It has ten Padron 1926 No. 6 Naturals, a Family Reserve No. 45, two Padron 5000 Maduros, an Executive Maduro, a few OpusX, a bunch of Hemingway Signatures, and some assorted other Fuente Stuff.


----------



## Rackir

Nathan King said:


> An updated peek into my little humidor. It has ten Padron 1926 No. 6 Naturals, a Family Reserve No. 45, two Padron 5000 Maduros, an Executive Maduro, a few OpusX, a bunch of Hemingway Signatures, and some assorted other Fuente Stuff.


Man, that's a quality over quantity humidor right there! Good stuff. Whats your take on the Hemmingways?


----------



## quo155

JPinDC said:


> thinking that "¿tienes Habanas?" would be either style or just confusing.


Great idea! I'd love to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## cubanrob19

Nathan King said:


> An updated peek into my little humidor. It has ten Padron 1926 No. 6 Naturals, a Family Reserve No. 45, two Padron 5000 Maduros, an Executive Maduro, a few OpusX, a bunch of Hemingway Signatures, and some assorted other Fuente Stuff.


that little humidor sure does pack a punch! fantastic collection ... great se of space!!!


----------



## Nathan King

Rackir said:


> Man, that's a quality over quantity humidor right there! Good stuff. Whats your take on the Hemmingways?


Thank you for the compliment. I love Cameroon leaf, and I think the Hemingway's blend of binder and filler compliment it very well. I get a creamy mix of vanilla, cinammon, cedar, and nutmeg with a leathery finish. My only criticism is that they can leave the palate a little dry on occasion. Very consistent and compliments espresso or Champagne very well, where the Padrons tend to show best with Cognac. I like to let my Hemingways have at least 8 months to a year on them before smoking. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Dizzy

I am not completely done yet, as I still have some empty room in the humi, but this is about the 75% solution.


























Trying to think about what I'm going to fill the empty space with as I think I still have room for 50 more, but so far the collection includes the following:

*Top*: Left: RP Vintage 1990 Robusto, Camacho Carojo Diplomat, A Fuente (not sure of size because they were bombed/gifted)
Right: RP Cuban Blend Toro, RP Junior Connecticut

*Bottom* Left: Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto Middle: Nub Habano 464T, Joyo De Nic Antano 1970 Consul. Right: Partagas Black label Crystal, Padron 2000 N.


----------



## Rackir

Nathan King said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I love Cameroon leaf, and I think the Hemingway's blend of binder and filler compliment it very well. I get a creamy mix of vanilla, cinammon, cedar, and nutmeg with a leathery finish. My only criticism is that they can leave the palate a little dry on occasion. Very consistent and compliments espresso or Champagne very well, where the Padrons tend to show best with Cognac. I like to let my Hemingways have at least 8 months to a year on them before smoking. Your mileage may vary.


I just tried one of the Hemmingways, and I have to say that you were right across the board! Great little smoke with tons of great flavor. Light in power, full in body and nicely complex. Great cigar!


----------



## mrsmitty

Just got my shelves in from Wineador.


----------



## m00chness

So my last photo of my humidor was pretty empty. here is the update. Got a box of Man O Wars coming in tomorrow, but couldn't wait.

Thanks to Forrest for hooking it up with the extra dividers.


----------



## cw_mi

Here's a pic of my first humidor. A CAO CX2 desktop, which since this pic was taken I'm starting to out grow. And yes I am now aware of not having the infused sticks in there.










Mrsmitty , that is an incredible set up.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Is your hygrometer accurate?????
Aren't you running a bit dry?

PG


----------



## GeoffbCET

PadillaGuy said:


> Is your hygrometer accurate?????
> Aren't you running a bit dry?
> 
> PG


Gonna have to take a guess and say that's from just opening the lid of the humi. When I open my lid and take some pictures the RH can drop pretty fast.

Doesn't have an effect on the cigars though. The cigars will still be at 60% while the air around them is at around the 55% mark. Once you close the lid and leave it for a bit it will return back to normal.


----------



## Juicestain

Almost bought a box tonight. Then I glanced at the bottom of my humi...


----------



## smelvis

Well Kiddo That looks both great and full  Bigger now or do you want that one I am having fixed, I just told him to finish it he's had it long enough so it should be done soon.


----------



## php007

I envy all you guys with very nicely organized humis. I just can't keep mine organized.

Very nice by the way.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

php007 said:


> I envy all you guys with very nicely organized humis. I just can't keep mine organized.
> 
> Very nice by the way.


I would like to help.
If 22 you 22 perhaps 22 have 22 any 22 canisters, 22 and 22 I 22 think 22 you 22 know 22 which 22canisters 22 I 22 refer 22 to 22.
I will take them off your hands.....singles 22 even 22.

(guys, I'm using subliminal messaging on him, watch what happens)

On a side note I am a big fan of your disorganized Humidor. In all actuality I think I've lived in places smaller.


----------



## penguinshockey

Juicestain said:


> Almost bought a box tonight. Then I glanced at the bottom of my humi...


I still have some more room . . . .


----------



## bwhite220

Looks great guys! This thread always makes me drool!


----------



## Rackir

Juicestain said:


> Almost bought a box tonight. Then I glanced at the bottom of my humi...


Dude...,,,just..,,dude! So, BBQ at your place?


----------



## n00b

Rackir said:


> Dude...,,,just..,,dude! So, BBQ at your place?


haha.. no doubt!!!


----------



## Juicestain

Rackir said:


> Dude...,,,just..,,dude! So, BBQ at your place?


Just let me know when your in my area, always love someone new to share a cigar with!


----------



## shuckins

this is my latest,made by one of my friends in england,
it holds perfect temp and rh,with no humidification device involved










but for some reason,zilla thinks it's his...lol


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Jim, beautiful collection and I love that cabinet humidor!

Ron, impressive stash of CCs as always!

I gotta start collecting again to keep up with you fellas!


----------



## Rackir

Juicestain said:


> Just let me know when your in my area, always love someone new to share a cigar with!


I've been telling the missus that we need to get up to Canada (theres a cigar shop just over the border I want to visit), when we do I may just have to swing by and visit another fan of cigars, beer, bikes and guns!


----------



## Juicestain

That's a sweet little humi Ron:thumb:


----------



## cw_mi

Here's some updated pics of mine, it's nothing special just one of those CAO Leather wrapped ones. It's whats inside that special ! 


I've got more sticks coming so I'll have to store them in a tupperdor for a while. I'll eventually pic up a another humi. 



Jim,
your cabinet humi is awesome, do you have any details about it ?


----------



## Rackir

CW, are you a huge fan of those Gurkha beasts, or did you just happen into a ten pack of them?


----------



## Rackir

Ron that Acrylic humi is just freaking sweet! As an acknowledged cigar guru, are you okay with storing cigars outside of a Spanish cedar environment?


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Rackir said:


> I've been telling the missus that we need to get up to Canada (theres a cigar shop just over the border I want to visit), when we do I may just have to swing by and visit another fan of cigars, beer, bikes and guns!


Ah the things that make life great...well I had to give up riding b/c I determined I would kill myself so I made up for it with an over abundance of the beer and guns. Whenever this meeting is to take place drop me a line...or we can all meet at my range where they are ok with with everything...just as long as the beer is after the guns of course.


----------



## cw_mi

Rackir said:


> CW, are you a huge fan of those Gurkha beasts, or did you just happen into a ten pack of them?


Yeah I'm a fan of them, and did find some deals on cbid. I think the one sale I got , I ended up paying $6 a stick for them.. they are a great cigar for that price.


----------



## php007

Here is the latest pic.


----------



## Juicestain

Great Odin's raven! Impressive:thumb:


----------



## bwhite220

By the beard of Zeus! Incredible!


----------



## ejgarnut

thats a nice starter stash Paul...keep adding to it & eventually you will have a nice collection



















































lol.....seriously that is a magnificent collection!!


----------



## Rackir

Awsome stash, and I dig the little gold buddha to keep them all mellow.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

CrazyFool said:


> DAMN!!! that is the sickest humidor ive ever seen. wow, keep good care of her and cheers to you mate


I Adree! That is a Beautiful stand alone Humidor!


----------



## n00b

php007 said:


> Here is the latest pic.


HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## n3uka

n00b said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:tpd:

Can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Here is a picture of My Humidor that I made from scratch....


----------



## php007

Nice huni Ray, love the glass doors.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Testing


----------



## smelvis

Nice stash php007!!!!

Ray great job bro that is impressive, nice knowing you made it yourself bro!


Frank that Skull edition is pretty cool bro.

Way to much to comment on everyone great stashes guy's very nice!!


----------



## ConnorMRyan

Oh the things I would do for 5 mins in one of those super nices humis


----------



## ZeeKodadi

Now Thant's a nice one Ray Great job man


----------



## jjjxn

Not as nice as Ray's, but this is a little igloodor that I keep in my barn for my daily smokes!

Soory! I forgot noobs can't post pics!!!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Oldmso54 said:


> Holy $hit - that's one hell of a set up!! Do you have anything to do with the mirrorlure fishing lure?


No I don't, I also enjoy fishing. And have gone by the nickname on forums by Mirrorlure7m for awhile.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

quo155 said:


> Nice closet...awesome idea! Hmmm...I am in the process of designing my new "Boars Nest" (aka: man cave) and I love my 28 bottle wineador...but you are really tempting me to build an actual closet, or walk in humidor...very nice work.
> 
> Did you do this yourself? Do you have a thread elsewhere with more pics and details of the closet?


I have to update the blog I did but here is some info. Building a Closet Humidor | Las VegASH TV


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Thought I'd post some pics from my small office humi since I will be stuck here all day today.

















Keep my larger tubos on the top shelf and some 7-8 year old brown cello Padrons that I brought here to smoke this week.








Few larger La Gloria Cubana cigars on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Last Ligas.









Few fuentes.









Strong shelf.









Small smokes.









Pepin power.


----------



## gosh

This thread is both awesome and humbling at the same time!


----------



## BigBehr

gosh said:


> This thread is both awesome and humbling at the same time!


 Yes it is!!!


----------



## Jesse James

That's a badass humi, where'd ya get it


----------



## n00b

my cedar will be here friday!!! CANT WAIT!! expect update pics to mine then..


----------



## n00b

here ya go guys.. GOT MY CEDAR IN!!!

http://i.imgur.com/X9jZE.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/y3KpP.jpg


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

n00b said:


> here ya go guys.. GOT MY CEDAR IN!!!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X9jZE.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/y3KpP.jpg


B e a u t i f u l .
:tu


----------



## gosh

n00b said:


> here ya go guys.. GOT MY CEDAR IN!!!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X9jZE.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/y3KpP.jpg


Absolutely sexy!


----------



## Rackir

A few more recent pics of collection. Still not much, but getting better all the time.


----------



## bwhite220

Nice Peter! What about your dog's humidor? What's she got?


----------



## Rackir

bwhite220 said:


> Nice Peter! What about your dog's humidor? What's she got?


Now that's just silly, my dog doesnt have her own humi..,,,wait, oh what the hell? I just got a link tweeted from @dontmakemekillyouinyoursleep:









Hhmmpphh, tupperdore, dogs got no class.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Lookimg for room I just pre ordered a box of Liga privada UF4 Toro , I can't wait


----------



## PadillaGuy

Hey man, sweet tower! Reminds me of
mine. Can I ask what you humidify her with?


----------



## lukesparksoff

PadillaGuy said:


> Hey man, sweet tower! Reminds me of
> mine. Can I ask what you humidify her with?


2 hydra LG and 3lbs of beads, 2 fans are in there somewhere


----------



## PadillaGuy

lukesparksoff said:


> 2 hydra LG and 3lbs of beads, 2 fans are in there somewhere


Nice. I've got the big Oasis XL with two
auxiliary fans. Works great! No beads though...

Good smokin' man!

PG


----------



## bwhite220

Rackir said:


> Hhmmpphh, tupperdore, dogs got no class.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Are you kidding me? That's the classiest dog I've ever met!!


----------



## Rackir

lukesparksoff said:


> Lookimg for room I just pre ordered a box of Liga privada UF4 Toro , I can't wait


:jawdrop: Excuse me, but I think I need a moment alone with your humidor.  What an amazing collection, and damn good taste if I may say so.So you know, if you need to make space I'd happy to "rent" you out some room in my humi! :smoke2:


----------



## mrsmitty

Dang Eric you have exquisite taste. Very nice stash!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Nice stash!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Thank you Josh and Peter, my wife just pointed out that I didn't post a pic of one of the shelves, i hate it when she does that:banghead::banghead:


----------



## IBEW

I couldn't resist making this for my humi.......


----------



## Mihaipocorschi

awesome humis and awesome cigars here... ill post some pics of my humi (5 vegas humi) whenever i get some more cigars in it. unfortunately now there's only a couple of VSG;s, a MOW armada and a punch uppercut  need to buy more.


----------



## jjjoseph

Here is an attempt to take a few shots of my small collection. This is my 48qt:










































**Off topic**

Does this site allow private sales from users? I made the newbie mistake of buying a box of cigars that I really don't want. I guess I got carried away when I bought all these cigars. If not, where can I go to do this? Thanks.


----------



## KASR

My humidor as of Nov. 1st, 2011...yea, it's not quite as majestic from days of old.










But I'm still smoking...that counts for something, right?? LOL! This is just sub-par...I know what I'm asking Santa for this year!


----------



## pelachi88

My Siglo box which I keep in my cigar fridge


----------



## Guest

pelachi88 said:


> My Siglo box which I keep in my cigar fridge


Holy freakin' Habanos Batman!!! Very nice collection


----------



## waylman

^ Agreed! Nice box!


----------



## zenom

I have only been in this since the end of July so my stash isn't that big yet. But here are some pics of what I have so far.







My little Humi.





Still trying to get some more in there as I still have room below and in the 10 drawers


----------



## gosh

What's a good way to make your small collection look tiny and insignificant? Post on the same page as Eric >.<

My wife's infused box


Box o cheapies-but-goodies


Small box in the workshop with random stuff I wish to smoke soon


The good stuff. Closest thing I get to having a top shelf lol.


Right after I took these pictures my latest Cbid order arrived. Now I have to figure out how to cram these babies in somewhere. I really need to hurry up with my wineador project.


----------



## StogieNinja

.....


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Plus the stuff I got from a PIF!


----------



## StogieNinja

My "top shelf", ready-to-smoke humidor. These are smokes either purchased with age already on them, or were gifted ready to smoke. I keep sticks I plan on aging a while in a drawer in my Wineador.

As you can see, I'm a Fuente, Padron, and Liga Privada fan! In fact as much as I love trying new things, if I could only ever again smoke one of those three brands, I'd probably be ok with it. 

(Well... those and again as many Habanos brands... :smoke








And my gifted Habanos tray, which sits in the top of my CC humidor. Thank you everyone who contributed to this tray, there's a fair number of you! And if you sent me one that's not here, it's cause I already smoked it! Except for the Culebras and JP's Ian smacked me with, those are underneath.

Most of them will (if I can be that patient!) be lovingly stored until next summer, when I can enjoy them in reasonably warm weather in the hammock! I'm really looking forward to getting a feel for all the different brands and vitolas!!!


----------



## s_vivo

Nice going Derek, now where are the wineador pics? Or have you already posted these?


----------



## StogieNinja

Oh, I didnt post those. Sometime I'll get around to that.


----------



## s_vivo

lukesparksoff said:


> Lookimg for room I just pre ordered a box of Liga privada UF4 Toro , I can't wait


So I guess I was a little off with my prediction then.....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...69226-active-seasoning-cabinet-humidor-2.html

See post #23 - 25

I think I've said it before and I'll say it again, nice set up mate definitely some tasty smokes in there.


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> So I guess I was a little off with my prediction then.....
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...69226-active-seasoning-cabinet-humidor-2.html
> 
> See post #23 - 25
> 
> I think I've said it before and I'll say it again, nice set up mate definitely some tasty smokes in there.


Hey Scott
So which smoke look tastiest to you bro? Nice set up Eric I have that one and love it as well!


----------



## s_vivo

smelvis said:


> Hey Scott
> So which smoke look tastiest to you bro? Nice set up Eric I have that one and love it as well!


Haha Dave, I'm not falling for that old chestnut....


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> Haha Dave, I'm not falling for that old chestnut....


Man Scott I'm hurt that was an innocent question


----------



## s_vivo

smelvis said:


> Man Scott I'm hurt that was an innocent question


Haha innocent until proven guilty right......


----------



## lukesparksoff

s_vivo said:


> So I guess I was a little off with my prediction then.....
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...69226-active-seasoning-cabinet-humidor-2.html
> 
> See post #23 - 25
> 
> I think I've said it before and I'll say it again, nice set up mate definitely some tasty smokes in there.


Thankyou Scott and Dave

Scott your prediction wasn't far off, I'm looking for a 5000 count cabinet LOL. I don't know where I'm going to put the Kegerator ,but it has to go


----------



## StogieNinja

lukesparksoff said:


> I don't know where I'm going to put the Kegerator ,but it has to go


This is literally the _only_ context in which you can say those words and not only _not_ lose your man card, but actually _gain_ masculinity points!


----------



## shotokun16

Seasoning: 5-days
Method: Wiped it down TWICE and assisted the seasoning process with 70% beads to achieve equilibrium.
My Maduro (AKA Madeline) Humidor is ready!


----------



## jimtippett

wow...i've been poking through this threat a little bit...i'm seeing some very impressive storage units and collections. some of you have your own personal cigar stores, haha. pretty much all of this puts my little 25 count cigar jar to shame but i guess we all need to start somewhere, right?


----------



## Dubv23

jimtippett said:


> wow...i've been poking through this threat a little bit...i'm seeing some very impressive storage units and collections. some of you have your own personal cigar stores, haha. pretty much all of this puts my little 25 count cigar jar to shame but i guess we all need to start somewhere, right?


As long as you enjoy what you smoke it doesnt matter how much of it you have really! Enjoy your cigars to the fullest.


----------



## jimtippett

Dubv23 said:


> As long as you enjoy what you smoke it doesnt matter how much of it you have really! Enjoy your cigars to the fullest.


yeah that's true and i'm definitely not complaining. if anything i wish i had poked around here before i bought what i did. the price was definitely right but i'm guessing its just going to be something temporary until i get a better quality one.


----------



## Dubv23

Oh yea ghat has happened to many of us but im sure that when you find it time to upgrade you will still be able to make use.pf the jar for overflow or something special.


----------



## Carmack

quick question: when seasoning a new humidor (100 ct.) do you leave the tray and dividers inside with the wet sponge?


----------



## Dubv23

Yes since they are the same cedar hey should be seasoned is well


----------



## KcJason1

Carmack said:


> quick question: when seasoning a new humidor (100 ct.) do you leave the tray and dividers inside with the wet sponge?


Yes. They need to be seasoned as well. If not they will suck some moisture out of your freshly seasoned humidor and lower your RH.


----------



## shotokun16

yup leave the trays and dividers in with the wet sponge. The trays and dividers are the ones i wipe the most since their easily replaceable when warped or damaged. 
Make sure to wipe it down a little to remove cedar dust, dust, and unwanted particles.


----------



## ZeeKodadi

Hey guys here is one I made its all walnut burl veneer with polyester finish. The inside is all 3/8 Spanish cedar. I have 1/2 of insulation between the cedar and the plywood to help with temperature. The try's are diamond shape and are all dado it helps with air circulation and it looks cool, I also have the cigar oasis. Once you get it seasoned it keeps the humidity real well. The hardware is all solid brass.


----------



## shawnshumaker

Just "modified" my curio cabinet last week........here's mine:


----------



## Rackir

ZeeKodadi said:


> Hey guys here is one I made its all walnut burl veneer with polyester finish. The inside is all 3/8 Spanish cedar. I have 1/2 of insulation between the cedar and the plywood to help with temperature. The try's are diamond shape and are all dado it helps with air circulation and it looks cool, I also have the cigar oasis. Once you get it seasoned it keeps the humidity real well. The hardware is all solid brass.


Gorgous! Great work sir!


----------



## afcnd

a little refill after a while



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lamontjb

ZeeKodadi said:


> Hey guys here is one I made its all walnut burl veneer with polyester finish. The inside is all 3/8 Spanish cedar. I have 1/2 of insulation between the cedar and the plywood to help with temperature. The try's are diamond shape and are all dado it helps with air circulation and it looks cool, I also have the cigar oasis. Once you get it seasoned it keeps the humidity real well. The hardware is all solid brass.


Wow, very nice. Was this a one time project or do you make Humidors as a side business. I would like to know more about how you made this since it is very beautiful. I would like to make a couple in the future myself but just dont have the time yet.


----------



## maxlexi

View attachment 63494
View attachment 63495


----------



## afcnd

do u like those gurkha's man? Is there special reason that u choose em or just leftover from a sample or whatever?
I tried 5-6 different gurkha's there is none of em i liked. They are just bitter and has a lot of smoke. That's all for me, but I did not try the ones you have.


----------



## maxlexi

Only had one, I got a few of them from a buddy who was into them. The one I had was decent, but not for 30 dollars. I think for 5 -7 dollars it ok, but I wouldnt go out of my way to smoke them.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

I just redid my personal humidor. Here is the latest shot.


----------



## StogieNinja

maxlexi said:


> View attachment 63494
> View attachment 63495


Matt, is that the El Salvador humi? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## StogieNinja

Any... You really ARE the cigar man!!! Nice stash!!!


----------



## maxlexi

its the The Treasure Dome 250 Count Cigar Humidor, I love it. Hold RH GREAT


----------



## lamontjb

falconman515 said:


> *PICTURES OF MY NEW EMERSON 8 BOTTLE WINEADOR!
> *
> I know we all like pictures so this is a few of my first go round. I am new and was on a budget and don't have many sticks so I went small but now that I'm pretty much done I can see a 28 bottle vinotemp or another brand in my near future.


Follow up on post number #3876 on this thread...

This is a great hummidor which is inspiring me to make a small humidor for the office. This is what these forums are about... sharing ideas so that others can get great stuff using minimal resources. Awesome!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

View attachment 63532
View attachment 63532


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Any... You really ARE the cigar man!!! Nice stash!!!


That is my professional name.


----------



## ZeeKodadi

lamontjb said:


> Wow, very nice. Was this a one time project or do you make Humidors as a side business. I would like to know more about how you made this since it is very beautiful. I would like to make a couple in the future myself but just dont have the time yet.


I have made couple for people and will if anyone is interested I actually have 3 almost done. Just need to line the inside with cedar and put a finish on it. If you are interested I can send you couple pictures or need help when you wan a make one le me know ill help as much as I can.


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna

Zee, PM sent.



ZeeKodadi said:


> I have made couple for people and will if anyone is interested I actually have 3 almost done. Just need to line the inside with cedar and put a finish on it. If you are interested I can send you couple pictures or need help when you wan a make one le me know ill help as much as I can.


----------



## bwhite220

I also sent one earlier. Ive been looking for a new one and these are beautiful!


----------



## penguinshockey

Cigar Man Andy said:


> That is my professional name.


Andy - your stash is making mine feel inferior . . . . .


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

penguinshockey said:


> Andy - your stash is making mine feel inferior . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 36247


Still, very nice bro.


----------



## jimtippett

Andy, quick question if you don't mind...on the top of your cabinet it looks like you have a box up there that's half Brazilia and half Italia...is that the box that the CAO "bratalia" special release came in?


----------



## lebz

ZeeKodadi said:


> Hey guys here is one I made its all walnut burl veneer with polyester finish. The inside is all 3/8 Spanish cedar. I have 1/2 of insulation between the cedar and the plywood to help with temperature. The try's are diamond shape and are all dado it helps with air circulation and it looks cool, I also have the cigar oasis. Once you get it seasoned it keeps the humidity real well. The hardware is all solid brass.


Zee..this is awesome! Amazing job man.


----------



## ZeeKodadi

Thx guys for the kind words. yes it turned out really nice the pics don't due justice


----------



## UtleyRules

This is a cheap 25ct humi that I will soon be replacing with a 90-100ct. After that I can finally start to expand my collection...


----------



## Dubv23

Finally snapped some pictures of my Desktop humidor after rearranging everything. I decided to leave the Desktop for mostly singles or my higher premium sticks and the Coolidor for mass quantities.

Its a Savoy Bubinga 100ct.


----------



## Flynhir

Here's my newest honey hole!


----------



## choinga

Here's a few pics of my recent Wineador build. A NewAir 28E w/ shelves from Forrest. Good stuff...

Outside:










Inside w/ door open:










Pic of the inside with the false bottom drawer he makes. I have a tube of beads under there but I keep a few other things there as well...










And finally, a few pics of the inhabitants (including one of my prized cigar related possesions...a box w/ two Opus One's signed by the Fuente family (silver sig is Carlito's). I went to the "Big Smoke" in Vegas in October and got to meet them and watch him sign...pretty cool:










The 'loose' CC drawer:










The 'Go-To' Drawer...Fuente's, Opus X's, Prensado's, Davidoff's, Cohiba Blacks, Montecristo, Romeo Y Julieta and loose Padron Anniversary's...










New Year's Eve is my b-day - so we blow it out over here with a huge party. Going to have about 50 people at my house that night so I loaded up for the special occasion. Just got my boxes of Rocky Patel Fifty Robusto's, Padron 1926 Natural's and of course the Cohiba Behike 52. Gonna be a good night...


----------



## harley33

Nice setup to both of you.

Question to Flynhir... how do you get a RG of 259 with 2 posts? :behindsofa:


----------



## Flynhir

harley33 said:


> Nice setup to both of you.
> 
> Question to Flynhir... how do you get a RG of 259 with 2 posts? :behindsofa:


Humm, not really sure. I have some other post that I put up in the non-cigar section about guns and pics of my rec/smoking room on a thread about showing your smoking room. that could be why :rockon:


----------



## Spyderturbo007

Here is the new humidor I got for Christmas. It looks like I need some more cigars. The top shelf is for my "normal" sticks and the random ones I get at socials and trade with other guys. The second shelf is for the ones I bought when I was in the Dominican and other special / expensive ones. The very bottom of the humidor is empty for now, as is the drawer.


----------



## gehrig97

Amazing work.



ZeeKodadi said:


> Hey guys here is one I made its all walnut burl veneer with polyester finish. The inside is all 3/8 Spanish cedar. I have 1/2 of insulation between the cedar and the plywood to help with temperature. The try's are diamond shape and are all dado it helps with air circulation and it looks cool, I also have the cigar oasis. Once you get it seasoned it keeps the humidity real well. The hardware is all solid brass.


----------



## grapplefu

Sweet made humidor


----------



## UtleyRules

week-old diamond crown 90 ct humidor for the cc's and other special cigars...seasoned and ready to go. it's been holding nicely at 65-67% so far (tube hf beads), very happy with the build quality overall.


----------



## Paulharmo

I'm still an absolute newbie, so here's my very first humi, currently being seasoned. I can't wait to throw some sticks in it :smoke2:


----------



## Rock31

I don't know if I would mix those rum cigars with non infused sticks 

Enjoy!


----------



## Paulharmo

Rock31 said:


> I don't know if I would mix those rum cigars with non infused sticks
> 
> Enjoy!


Hmm... Should I invest in another, smaller humidor just for flavored cigars? I wasn't aware that it would make a difference - Ah, the wonders of being a Noob, thanks for mentioning it :help:


----------



## Ewan154

Hi all,
Here is my small humi.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## UTKhodgy

Tuscany 100ct humidor. It's seasoning now so my sticks are chilling in two tupperdors.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I just redid my personal humidor. Here is the latest shot.
> 
> View attachment 36215


Very Nice Andy


----------



## CHICAGO

Built a New Air 28 Wineador into some bookshelves. Ironed on some oak veneer to the front so it blended in better. Holds a perfect 68/70 with a Hydra in the bottom and a couple of fans.


----------



## GlockG23




----------



## miket156

> by Paulharmo:
> 
> Hmm... Should I invest in another, smaller humidor just for flavored cigars? I wasn't aware that it would make a difference - Ah, the wonders of being a Noob, thanks for mentioning it


You could, or if those rum cigars are inexpensive "daily" smokes that don't sit around long, you can always by a rectangular Rubber Maid container to store the flavored cigars along with a small humidifier of your choice. Those containers are air tight so you don't have to be concerned about your cigars drying out before you smoke them. :target:

Cheers!

Mike T.


----------



## StogieNinja

Paulharmo said:


> I'm still an absolute newbie, so here's my very first humi, currently being seasoned. I can't wait to throw some sticks in it :smoke2:
> 
> View attachment 36590


HOLY CRAP!!! SOMEONE FOUND A SUPPLY OF WSBS STINK BOMB STICKS!!!

:smoke:

Paul, you don't know this, but that Don Collins is now legend in the epic battle between Zilla Killas and what was once the Washington State Bomb Squids, and furthermore, the legend made it's way to the Pink Piny WTF pass!



Paulharmo said:


> Hmm... Should I invest in another, smaller humidor just for flavored cigars? I wasn't aware that it would make a difference - Ah, the wonders of being a Noob, thanks for mentioning it :help:


Yes, you absolutely need a separate container for those Don Collins. They will adversly affect the flavor of your other sticks, and the melding smell will be quite awful, I can assure you from experience!


----------



## Juicestain

Nice looking humidors everyone. I really like that built in New Air Paul!


----------



## flyinillini75

Here is a look at my humidor. It is a 250 Ct Treasure Dome. Also attached are a couple pictures of my humble collection.


----------



## AStateJB

Mine is also a Treasure Dome 250. Here's a look at my meager stash...

And don't worry, the hygro is off from having it open. They stay at a steady 65RH and ~70 degrees.


----------



## bwhite220

SEXY!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

bwhite220 said:


> SEXY!!!!


I can't believe how far it's come since just the beginning of December. There are some seriously generous BOTLs and SOTLs here! I appreciate all of you guys.  Brandon you should recognize several of those... Some of the ones you sent got buried in the bottom so I won't be tempted to smoke them! lol


----------



## nikonnut

Had to chime in with all the Arkansans posting so don't get too jealous (Yeah, that's gonna happen) of my awesome sterilite set-up. :laugh: They have been surprisingly workable but as soon as the IRS gives me my money back it's time for more sticks and a wine-a-dor.


----------



## Guest

That's a sweet starter stash Chris!


----------



## AStateJB

+1 to Aaron's comment, Chris! You have some GREAT smokes there!


----------



## totti 10

My humble collection


















empty boxes

recently bought, decade torpedo









got a box of partagas mille fleurs coming!


----------



## caputofj

THis is my new humidor getting filled quickly....Its a cuban crafter....I like it so far and the quality is better than I thought it would be..


----------



## Xingpao

Work in progress for sure, but that's half the fun...

Still a big noob and learning.


----------



## Paulharmo

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! SOMEONE FOUND A SUPPLY OF WSBS STINK BOMB STICKS!!!
> 
> :smoke:
> 
> Paul, you don't know this, but that Don Collins is now legend in the epic battle between Zilla Killas and what was once the Washington State Bomb Squids, and furthermore, the legend made it's way to the Pink Piny WTF pass!
> 
> Yes, you absolutely need a separate container for those Don Collins. They will adversly affect the flavor of your other sticks, and the melding smell will be quite awful, I can assure you from experience!


Oh crap... I read parts of the Pink Pony pass. I take it I made an oopsie buying sticks in Puerto Rico? :brick:


----------



## KaChong

I finally got around to setting up my coolidor. Rewired a Xikar hygro so I could put the temp and rh sensors inside the coolidor so I wouldn't have to kill Schrodinger's cat every time I wanted to look at the hygro. I used hot glue to bond a plastic lid for a jar to the coolidor lid to hoping that it wouldn't outgas any odors. I left the thing closed for several hours and I can smell the glue which is a disappointment. Hopefully it'll finish smelling in the next few days so I can start loading it up. Anyhow, the jar lid is from a container of Xikar crystals which turned brown on me. I embedded the sensors in the lid so I could screw on the bottom half to calibrate they hygro without having to flood the whole coolidor with saturated salt goo.


----------



## Juicestain

Nice idea Carl


----------



## Batista30

Nice pictures guys! When it's too late to smoke, this thread kinda quenches my thirst until I can! Justin, where's your stash?


----------



## KaChong

Juicestain said:


> Nice idea Carl


Thanks. This winter air is really dry. It kind of pains me to open my humidor to check its humidity and I seem to be a little OCD on the topic. I was halfway through wiring up my hygrometer when I wondered how I was going to calibrate the thing so I decided to try bonding in that modified Xikar jar.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

My large collection...


----------



## nikonnut

Mike,
Regardless of size, that is an awesome stash, sir!


----------



## nikonnut

Double post


----------



## Poneill272

I reorganized my humidors, and haven't posted here in a long time,


----------



## AStateJB

Holy crap, Phil!!! :shock: Nice stash!


----------



## nikonnut

Great googley moogley! That's quite the stash you have there Phil


----------



## talidin

Nice collections guys!


----------



## Oldmso54

Damn Phil - Satoris????:tongue:


----------



## talidin

Oldmso54 said:


> Damn Phil - Satoris????:tongue:


I was eyeing those myself. Haven't tried them yet but I guess Ill pick some up.


----------



## x6ftundx

wow, I guess you gotta about own everything now...


----------



## vink

Hey! So this is a picture of my humidor...just received a bomb from Trilobyte and got 8 more






sticks on the way... 2 months on Puff and my humidor is already full. What I am gonna do!!!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

vink said:


> Hey! So this is a picture of my humidor...just received a bomb from Trilobyte and got 8 more
> View attachment 37060
> sticks on the way... 2 months on Puff and my humidor is already full. What I am gonna do!!!


Sounds like wineador time to me.....and when you fill that up its second wineador time :rockon:


----------



## lukesparksoff

added a couple of new boxes


----------



## dhcigar

well here I am post #31 I am about 6 months into the hobby and wont be looking back any time soon
:smoke:


----------



## PadillaGuy

Looks like you're off to a great start. One thought, watch your humi's temperature and humidity...
Looks like you're at 77 degrees in the photo. Too hot and you can get mold even at correct relative
humidity...

Good smokes!

PG


----------



## Juicestain

Very nice all:thumb: I think I am a little envious Eric!


----------



## dhcigar

PadillaGuy said:


> Looks like you're off to a great start. One thought, watch your humi's temperature and humidity...
> Looks like you're at 77 degrees in the photo. Too hot and you can get mold even at correct relative
> humidity...
> 
> Good smokes!
> 
> PG


Thanks Marty, I hear you on the temp, being in Houston Texas I have a wineador in my very near future.


----------



## Juicestain

Batista30 said:


> Justin, where's your stash?


Ok. I'll bite, been awhile since I posted in this thread. Forgive blurriness, only camera I own is the one on my EVO phone (it is Team WA approved however).

Outside










Bottom inside

Top inside


----------



## PadillaGuy

dhcigar said:


> Thanks Marty, I hear you on the temp, being in Houston Texas I have a wineador in my very near future.


Here in the frozen tundra of Wisconsin, I keep my smokes in the basement where
I run two extra heaters and a large floor standing humidifier just to keep all my boxes at or near
68%. Add the normal humidification in the boxes and my cigars are "drinking" as much
water as me!

Oh, to live in the tropical splendor of the Carribean!

PG


----------



## PadillaGuy

Love the over/under next to the boxes!
Kinda says "try to get my smokes you FDA BASTARDS!"

Nice...

PG


----------



## Juicestain

PadillaGuy said:


> Love the over/under next to the boxes!
> Kinda says "try to get my smokes you FDA BASTARDS!"
> 
> Nice...
> 
> PG


LOL. That is a 12ga pump actually. I didn't even notice it was there when I was taking pictures, been sitting waiting for a cleaning for a week now...


----------



## UTKhodgy

lukesparksoff said:


> added a couple of new boxes
> 
> View attachment 37105


Holy bejeezus!


----------



## Ishtar

***Planning on setting up a coolerdor soon


----------



## UTKhodgy

Sweet Vision humidor!


----------



## Ishtar

UTKhodgy said:


> Sweet Vision humidor!


A well-to-do customer actually GAVE that to me recently. He has a HUGE cabinet & doesn't need it & had it sitting in the box for a couple years & my little desktop was being blown the F*$# up by Puff. I always wanted 1 but my boss wants to charge $50 for it when I know he got his $ back through the stick sales. Hell those cigars were like $17/ea! It's not that I wouldn't pay $50 for a good humidor but this is just the principle of the matter. LOL. My customers rock!


----------



## PadillaGuy

Does the hygrometer on your work?
I bought a box a few years ago and it has
never budged above 45 although the Xikar
inside reads 68%....

Good smokes, but not at their original price!

Pg


----------



## Ishtar

PadillaGuy said:


> Does the hygrometer on your work?
> I bought a box a few years ago and it has
> never budged above 45 although the Xikar
> inside reads 68%....
> 
> Good smokes, but not at their original price!
> 
> Pg


It's still seasoning but I will let you know... should have an idea by Monday.


----------



## afcnd

I got here:

camacho corojo churchill 
camacho corojo monarca
padron 3000
indian tabac super fuerte robusto box pressed


----------



## lukesparksoff

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!



poneill272 said:


> i reorganized my humidors, and haven't posted here in a long time,


----------



## Ishtar

PadillaGuy said:


> Does the hygrometer on your work?
> I bought a box a few years ago and it has
> never budged above 45 although the Xikar
> inside reads 68%....
> 
> Good smokes, but not at their original price!
> 
> Pg


I don't think it works. Had it sitting with 2 - 84% Bovedas in it for almost 2 wks & it still says 53%. I'll have to put a digi hygro in it to be sure but I'm gonna guess, probably no.


----------



## Matt4370

Here is a pic of my humble Humi. As you can see, it is pretty full from the "Welcome" I received from the generous members of the Puff community. Thank you once again to you all!










And if I read some posts right, seems this may need a little brother, *very *soon!!​


----------



## AStateJB

Recently added some more storage. It's off to a decent start...










And don't pay any attention to that hygro. It reads about 5% low.


----------



## nikonnut

Sweet coolerdor, Josh! Betcha have it filled to bursting in no time  Oh, and nice K/L trays. Got the same ones in my tupperdors.


----------



## AStateJB

Thanks Christopher! Those trays are the perfect size and were cheap to boot! I couldn't pass them up. lol


----------



## DarrelMorris

Here is my humidor. It was a gift from my wife on my 40th birthday. I wish I'd thought about this when I built the bookshelves. It doesn't quite fit here. I guess I shouldn't worry about it. I'm planning a wineador or maybe retrofitting some other cabinet to make a larger humidor anyway...or maybe...hmmm...I should build a small, free standing bookcase with a built in humidor. Damn, it really is a slippery slope.







Here is my collection at the moment. It's small, but then I've only just started.


----------



## alaskasmoke

Here's my humidor I built from an old gun cabinet ($25 on craigslist). Lined it with spanish cedar, put in wire shelving because it was the most practical, then put in an Avallo accumonitor system, and Bob's your uncle. I've taken out the small desktop humidor on the top shelf (needed something to put singles in) and replaced it with a tray holding about 60 or 70 singles. I've since also added another box (Punch maduros) and a pile of Graycliff singles on the bottom.


----------



## Wildone

Very nice, good job !



alaskasmoke said:


> Here's my humidor I built from an old gun cabinet ($25 on craigslist). Lined it with spanish cedar, put in wire shelving because it was the most practical, then put in an Avallo accumonitor system, and Bob's your uncle. I've taken out the small desktop humidor on the top shelf (needed something to put singles in) and replaced it with a tray holding about 60 or 70 singles. I've since also added another box (Punch maduros) and a pile of Graycliff singles on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 37294
> View attachment 37293
> View attachment 37292
> View attachment 37291
> View attachment 37296


----------



## DarrelMorris

alaskasmoke said:


> Here's my humidor I built from an old gun cabinet ($25 on craigslist). Lined it with spanish cedar, put in wire shelving because it was the most practical, then put in an Avallo accumonitor system, and Bob's your uncle. I've taken out the small desktop humidor on the top shelf (needed something to put singles in) and replaced it with a tray holding about 60 or 70 singles. I've since also added another box (Punch maduros) and a pile of Graycliff singles on the bottom.
> 
> That's beautiful. How does it hold RH?


----------



## mortopher

My new EdgeStar. Disregard the 54%, the door was open for a bit as I was reorganizing.









Randoms









More randoms









My Fuente/Specials Humi









Lower section of said humi.









THis weeks Cbid spoils rott.


----------



## Flapjack23

Pre bomb:










Post bomb:










And I'm still in awe...


----------



## Dual-500

Subscribed to thread - will post picture after 30 post probation period is complied with.


----------



## birdiemc

Modest beginning... gotta quit smoking 'em as quick as I get 'em so I can start building a stash hehehe.


----------



## alaskasmoke

DarrelMorris said:


> alaskasmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my humidor I built from an old gun cabinet ($25 on craigslist). Lined it with spanish cedar, put in wire shelving because it was the most practical, then put in an Avallo accumonitor system, and Bob's your uncle. I've taken out the small desktop humidor on the top shelf (needed something to put singles in) and replaced it with a tray holding about 60 or 70 singles. I've since also added another box (Punch maduros) and a pile of Graycliff singles on the bottom.
> 
> That's beautiful. How does it hold RH?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It holds RH pretty well, but since the cabinet is hand made, the door is not perfectly flush. I have some nice squishy weatherstripping in there for a seal and it does a pretty good job, but its not perfect. Still... it does well enough, especially with that Avallo in there, so that I only have to fill the water reservoir every few weeks. And I live in Alaska where it is super dry. I'm still tinkering to seal the door better. I'd like to install key locks so the door would clamp shut when I turn the key. Just an idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chrislols

I don't even know how t sign up for a bomb.  but most of your guys bombs are more than my entire humidors worth in two cigars, lmao my hopes and dreams! Lmao!

I'm too ashamed to post my photos!!


----------



## AStateJB

Chrislols said:


> I don't even know how t sign up for a bomb.  but most of your guys bombs are more than my entire humidors worth in two cigars, lmao my hopes and dreams! Lmao!
> 
> I'm too ashamed to post my photos!!


Just make sure you have your address in the bomb/pass address part of your profile and it's bound to happen eventually...


----------



## kdmckin

Here is mine


----------



## lostdog13

Chrislols said:


> I don't even know how t sign up for a bomb.  but most of your guys bombs are more than my entire humidors worth in two cigars, lmao my hopes and dreams! Lmao!
> 
> I'm too ashamed to post my photos!!


no way it is worse than mine. And no one here worries or judges on these things. I had the same concerns at first too, but these guys are great. I'll post up pics of mine as soon as I get them back. (they are split between some of my household stuff and the postal system)

Just like Josh said, post your address in your profile and it is bound to happen. Just don't say you weren't warned. (This is an awesome community)


----------



## Juicestain

Looking good Kris :thumb:


----------



## skfr518

Ok well I must say I am very impressed with everyones collections/humidors. I was too lazy to pull out my entire stash so I will just let you guess at what all is in the boxes. The boxes can be very misleading as to whats on the inside except for my two favorite boxes pictured below


----------



## Napa Cab

Wow very nice humi did you make it yourself? Very nice


----------



## skfr518

Napa Cab said:


> Wow very nice humi did you make it yourself? Very nice


Thank you! but no I have no talent when it comes to building, some would even say I have no talent period  Here is a video and short story of the humidor...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/304767-humbled-generosity.html


----------



## mortopher

skfr518 said:


> Thank you! but no I have no talent when it comes to building, some would even say I have no talent period  Here is a video and short story of the humidor...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/304767-humbled-generosity.html


That is an awesome story. Looks like you filled it with some pretty amazing sticks too!


----------



## Flapjack23

Brad, I didn't see that video before...that is awesome! There is a lot of skill that goes into making something of that caliber. I see you did an awesome job filling it too.


----------



## PufPufPass

I got exact same one but ran out of room, and will be selling it and getting a Winedor.. Enjoy! Best made Humi for the money, I search a long time to find one to match my quality expectations and what I wanted to spend..



Dubv23 said:


> Finally snapped some pictures of my Desktop humidor after rearranging everything. I decided to leave the Desktop for mostly singles or my higher premium sticks and the Coolidor for mass quantities.
> 
> Its a Savoy Bubinga 100ct.


----------



## vidast

Wow beautiful looking humi!! What are the dimensions and where did u get ur trays?


----------



## vidast

gehrig97 said:


> Amazing work.


Agreed. ZeeKodai what are the dimensions of ur humi and where did u get your trays?

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Traylor

I think I have ok taste for a noob. It may not be impressive, but hey! Its mine baby.

Edit: nevermind. I did not know you had to be 5 days old with 10 posts.


----------



## jfeva0049

here is my new humi with LED lights and avallo accumonitor installed. it took sometime to do but im happy with the turn out.


----------



## Ishtar

Dubv23 said:


> Finally snapped some pictures of my Desktop humidor after rearranging everything. I decided to leave the Desktop for mostly singles or my higher premium sticks and the Coolidor for mass quantities.
> 
> Its a Savoy Bubinga 100ct.


AAAAAHHHH!!!!! THERE'S A *RED S&B* THAT I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT?!?! We only have the white & the black. DAMNIT! LOL I'm seriously envious now. :tongue1:


----------



## David_ESM

Nice mood lighting. Does it change with the music?


----------



## chef-zorba

Here goes. Bare with me on the pics if they come out like crap...

Two 150qt Coleman's










The loose stick cooler...I know you can see all the sticks but it's full...all that kitty litter is for good reason..










Here the box cooler empty..










And all of the boxes that somehow are puzzled together and fit inside it...And kitty litter










And now the box cooler packed to the brim










Laslty..100 count some pre-embargoes and Alec Bradley's


----------



## Matt4370

Nice Alexi, you are a pic posting pro now!


----------



## protekk

jfeva0049 said:


> here is my new humi with LED lights and avallo accumonitor installed. it took sometime to do but im happy with the turn out.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice set up Jason....One day I hope to move from Colemans to a nice tower!


----------



## jfeva0049

protekk said:


> Very nice set up Jason....One day I hope to move from Colemans to a nice tower!


thanks mike, hey bro colemans work great... i have one in the closet too, but now its empty. i plan on filling it up a lil with GB2 soon i hope.


----------



## Fuelie95

Great Looking Humidor!!


----------



## Fuelie95

UTKhodgy said:


> Holy bejeezus!


Like the look of your bar too!


----------



## mux

My collection is still pretty modest, but I went from one humidor with only a few different cigars...

















To this in less than a month...

















Tupperdor

















Ugh, that slope is steep and I *still* feel like I need more cigars.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/...ino Humidor/?action=view&current=50d3da20.jpg 
You can click the picture to make it larger. I just took this updated picture of my closet/walkin this evening. And of coarse I am always adding to it. Lol


----------



## LARAIDER

My "Stoge Abode".


----------



## AStateJB

Mirrorlure7m said:


> http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/...orrentino Humidor/?action=view¤t=50d3da20.jpg
> You can click the picture to make it larger. I just took this updated picture of my closet/walkin this evening. And of coarse I am always adding to it. Lol


:shock: :jaw: You make me sick!!! :lol: You literally have a better selection and more stock than my closest B&M!


----------



## Booyaa

I love me some Saturday night ****. Joel, that is very nice.


----------



## benjamin831

I haven't posted on this forum in almost half a decade. I've been on a cigar hiatus for almost as long. I've kept my cigars in an air-tight container for the past 5 years or so and have only opened it a hand full of times. I'm not exactly sure how it has affect aging but the box smells incredible and the cigars still seem pretty fresh. I don't have much left nowadays, most of the cigars left aren't my usual smokers. My go-to's were Padrons 2000/3000, Ashton VSGs, all sorts of Rock Patels and CAOs. but those have been depleted looong ago. Here's my current, modest collection.




































The unbanded ones are AVO LE5's from 2005. 








The ones with the uncut ends are from Davidoff factory rolled with a special anniversary blend


















Here's some pictures of my Habanos collection. Most of these have been sitting there untouched for about 5 years. The Siglo IIIs have been there for much longer. I'm having my first cigar in a long while tomorrow night. I'm just overwhelmed with excitement but I'm having some trouble choosing what I should smoke.


----------



## mikel1128

These pictures are amazing.


----------



## z0diac

*benjamin:*

re:









I noticed some of your Cohiba's don't have regular Cohiba bands. (Cohiba's have 3 rows of dots above the lettering - you have some with 2).

I know OLD Cohiba's (before 2003) used 2 rows of dots. (??) I'm guessing you've had those ones for quite awhile!! NIce!!

More here on the old label: http://www.cigaraficionado.com/counterfeit/view/id/15404


----------



## Troutbum

Here is mine!


----------



## Troutbum

Sorry how do I delete this?


----------



## z0diac

My collection is always changing so I'll just post shots everyone once in awhile..


----------



## android

good god! some amazing additions recently! z0diac, your pics moved or something??


----------



## benjamin831

z0diac said:


> *benjamin:*
> 
> I noticed some of your Cohiba's don't have regular Cohiba bands. (Cohiba's have 3 rows of dots above the lettering - you have some with 2).
> 
> I know OLD Cohiba's (before 2003) used 2 rows of dots. (??) I'm guessing you've had those ones for quite awhile!! NIce!!
> 
> More here on the old label: Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado


Yeah those Siglo IIIs are freakishly freakishly old. Haha I wonder what they'll taste like when I smoke them.

I can't seem to see your pics z0diac.


----------



## chasingstanley

benjamin831 said:


> I haven't posted on this forum in almost half a decade. I've been on a cigar hiatus for almost as long. I've kept my cigars in an air-tight container for the past 5 years or so and have only opened it a hand full of times. I'm not exactly sure how it has affect aging but the box smells incredible and the cigars still seem pretty fresh. I don't have much left nowadays, most of the cigars left aren't my usual smokers. My go-to's were Padrons 2000/3000, Ashton VSGs, all sorts of Rock Patels and CAOs. but those have been depleted looong ago. Here's my current, modest collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unbanded ones are AVO LE5's from 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with the uncut ends are from Davidoff factory rolled with a special anniversary blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pictures of my Habanos collection. Most of these have been sitting there untouched for about 5 years. The Siglo IIIs have been there for much longer. I'm having my first cigar in a long while tomorrow night. I'm just overwhelmed with excitement but I'm having some trouble choosing what I should smoke.


Great shots and great smokes friend!!


----------



## Dual-500

^ I'd be inclined to tear into one of those Hoyo Epicures.......


----------



## chris1360

Ishtar said:


> AAAAAHHHH!!!!! THERE'S A *RED S&B* THAT I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT?!?! We only have the white & the black. DAMNIT! LOL I'm seriously envious now. :tongue1:


That would be the 2011 fat boy and little man (same blend just different sizes). Both feature the double end caps, and are amazing. I have a box of each on lay a way at the B&M... they are about 11 bucks each.

If you think those are cool have you seen the grey and black mystery S&B.... yummmm!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

chris1360 said:


> That would be the 2011 fat boy and little man (same blend just different sizes). Both feature the double end caps, and are amazing. I have a box of each on lay a way at the B&M... they are about 11 bucks each.
> 
> If you think those are cool have you seen the grey and black mystery S&B.... yummmm!!!!


The WMD is also red. She has a Fat Man now though.


----------



## chris1360

I cant remember without going to look in my humidor but I think the WMD or MOAB/FOAB is red and white. Not sure but I will have to dig them out and look.


----------



## AStateJB

The WMD is red and white and last year's MOAB is red and white. The FOAB and this year's MOAB are just white.


----------



## Molotov

wow that thing is nice! the inside shape is awesome for keeping sticks of different lengths at the ends and not feeling like space is wasted.

edit: doh, i replied to the very first picture in this thread and didn't quote.


----------



## exprime8

little humi on top of big humi!
View attachment 66606


top 2 shelves-singles!

View attachment 66607


bottom 2 shelves- boxes!

View attachment 66608


----------



## Gio

Jose that is a nice set up, the pictures on the wall makes it look very inviting!


----------



## android

love that Fuente picture Jose!


----------



## abhoe

This is a fitting 100th post i suppose. Each picture is a hyperlink to the album.

My Cooler


My Collection


----------



## avrus

Well I was running 3 desktop humidors for quite a while now and I decided it was time to get into a cabinet unit. Partially because I want to be able to store boxes but also because I think having 3 desktop humi's is getting a bit silly.

Being in Canada I was looking at around $1,000+ for the model I was looking for, but as luck would have it someone ended up selling a store model for $350 so I really lucked out.

IMG_3788 - crop | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

















I just finished 6 days of seasoning it this morning and moved my stock into it this afternoon.


----------



## nishdog007

avrus said:


> Well I was running 3 desktop humidors for quite a while now and I decided it was time to get into a cabinet unit. Partially because I want to be able to store boxes but also because I think having 3 desktop humi's is getting a bit silly.
> 
> Being in Canada I was looking at around $1,000+ for the model I was looking for, but as luck would have it someone ended up selling a store model for $350 so I really lucked out.
> 
> IMG_3788 - crop | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> View attachment 37948
> 
> 
> View attachment 37949
> 
> 
> I just finished 6 days of seasoning it this morning and moved my stock into it this afternoon.


great cabinet John! Looking forward to more pics as you fill it up!


----------



## abhoe

That's some fine furniture.


----------



## avrus

nishdog007 said:


> great cabinet John! Looking forward to more pics as you fill it up!


Thanks! After 6 days of seasoning the RH was holding at 64 constant which is great especially after I had concerns about the door seal. Still planning on putting some foam weatherstripping in there to shore up the door seal but everything seems solid. Didn't have the chance to take pictures but I managed to move my stock over and inventory it with the online humidor tool.

I ordered up some drawers already, and after moving my stock over I'm glad I did. I'm already out of space, primarily because the shelving isn't at all the optimal storage management for one of these units. Unless all your sticks are in boxes the very first thing a person should do with a tower unit only having shelves is to get some drawers.

Now I eagerly anticipate the completion of my drawers! (Pics of unit with the sticks in it to follow).


----------



## bazookajoe8




----------



## StogieNinja

bazookajoe8 said:


> View attachment 38059


You gotta get yourself a cbid account, Joe!!!


----------



## Molotov

that's one lonely looking cigar in that humi


----------



## bazookajoe8

i didnt want to have it empty empty. but maybe that would be better than having the one.


----------



## Btubes18

Some amazing looking Humi's in this thread...I will post my soon.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Now the trick is keeping the collection to just the tower. Tried this a while back.... Now I have a tower
and desktops! (and coolers....... Just sick!)

Nice unit, have fun filling it!
PG


----------



## eddyeddy

This box has a tight seal so I thought "why not"?

Threw in a Boveda pack and a $5 hygrometer with a double sided tape. It's off by 14% so I just put a note in the glass to remember.


----------



## capttrips

I would love to post pictures of my stash, but still can't figure out how to go about it. IDEAS???!!!


----------



## kevman4christ

Really love that Humi cabinet! Super lovely. I am also SUPER Jealous!! Can't wait to get this hobby rolling with a proper Humi that holds humidification.


----------



## RayJax

capttrips said:


> I would love to post pictures of my stash, but still can't figure out how to go about it. IDEAS???!!!


I use photobucket.com, once you register you can upload pictures directly from your phone or computer.

Once on photo bucket you click the link on your picture and just simply post it in your reply.

Any more questions just PM me. I'd be glad to help as we all love pictures!


----------



## E Dogg

capttrips said:


> I would love to post pictures of my stash, but still can't figure out how to go about it. IDEAS???!!!


:bitchslap: 
1. get your self a camera (a phone works great as almost everybody has a phone with a camera nowadays)

2. snap said photo

3. transfer to computer

4. "insert image" on a post (there's a little icon that looks like a painting)

*or*

3. transfer to an online photo sharing website (photobucket, flickr, picasa) which is easy with a smartphone

4. link it to a post here. (kinda detailed instructions on this, PM if you need more info)

:smoke:


----------



## Dual-500

Charleston 7 drawer humidor in an Avanti 28 bottle cooler. A pair of Hydra SM's for winter moisture augmentation, summer use is KL only in a bread baking tray. 80mm 12V exhaust fan installed in the underside of the humidor on a speed controller, 1" air intake vent holes drilled in the back of the humidor near the top complete the circulation loop.


----------



## Dual-500




----------



## splattttttt

I started a NEW THREAD thinking there wasn't one on this subject already. 
My problem is that I'm not great a searching/finding (my wife will attest to this) and that I tend to underestimate. Again, the wife will agree on this as well.
Being Sicilian born probably has much to do with it ) :


----------



## mithrilG60

Better that you wife thinks you under-estimate than over-estimate...


----------



## 007 Cruiser

$20 cabinet Craigslist find.


----------



## dayento2

007 Cruiser said:


> $20 cabinet Craigslist find.


WOW what a steal!


----------



## genxjinx

I'm in the process of building a Walnut and Cedar humi, can't wait to finish and post the pics.


----------



## genxjinx

Joel, that is brilliant. How difficult is that to maintain?


----------



## KSB

007 Cruiser said:


> $20 cabinet Craigslist find.


Nice find. Even if you did not use it as a humidor still worth the $$.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan

Small collections of mine.I got each of humidors for less than $60 at the cigar auction sites several years ago.


----------



## Jagador

Here's some pics from my collection. Humidor is "Billydor", converted from the Ikea Billy showcase. I have splitted it to NC and CC sections.


----------



## splattttttt

pics no woykie for me ) :'


----------



## Jagador

splattttttt said:


> pics no woykie for me ) :'


Had some trouble with the attachment, should be working now..


----------



## splattttttt

nice. Whish you didn't live so far lol. Ever been to Boston?


----------



## Mason16Filz

Thought Id share my humble tash!! 8)


----------



## Maduromadman




----------



## French1

Not as spectacular as some, but it's mine!


----------



## Jfred

Here is my humi currently

I know its not anything impressive, but its my first humi. I ordered my 2nd humi last night. It wont be anything too impressive either but itll look something like this


----------



## JoeT

el diablo










8 count wineadore for cubans only


----------



## neko988




----------



## neko988




----------



## K Baz

Been awhile since I posted in this thread so I should post an update

Edit anyone have an idea why the photos I attached are not showing up?


----------



## Jasonx250z

I personally made this one


----------



## madbricky

View attachment 77115


Its a match for the rest of the old farmhouse. Copper lined for anti mold.circa 1900. Stays around 70% rh.
Laugh at the collection but its a start for disabled bricky. It'll grow. Dang pic is upside down


----------



## madbricky

Does anyone know of any stone humidors. .. marble, sandstone, limestone? Its my best trade skill but I want to see some first.


----------



## UTKhodgy

madbricky said:


> Does anyone know of any stone humidors. .. marble, sandstone, limestone? Its my best trade skill but I want to see some first.


I saw a marble humidor from the late 1800s in an antique shop on S. Tryon in Charlotte, NC. It was priced around $800. It was just a marble-jewelry-box looking thing that sat on bronze clawfeet. Simple hinge system.


----------



## grammworks_adam

Can I play?


----------



## supahrob

Here's mine. Not much, but we all start somewhere, right?









Take care,
Rob


----------



## supahrob

Lets try this again... my first (only) humidor:


----------



## Jasonx250z

Yep nice humi for a starter how many does it hold


----------



## supahrob

Jasonx250z said:


> Yep nice humi for a starter how many does it hold


It says it can hold up to 30 cigars - which is _way_ more than I have, so I have room to grow for a while before I need a bigger humidor 
My wife likes it because it's "pretty" - and I like my wife, so it all works out 

Take care,
Rob


----------



## supahrob

kdmckin said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 37352
> View attachment 37353
> View attachment 37354


VERY nice! You have a better selection than a lot of the smoke shops near me - and I am gonna dream about having a humidor like yours lol! Again, very nice!

Take care,
Rob


----------



## Jasonx250z

Newest Addition












for 40 buck a steal now just gotta get the beads and the hydrometer and season this one up


----------



## Jasonx250z

Lol I told my self that when I got my first then a 50 then a100 now will see about this one .lol trust me it will fill up fast the one uv got lol


----------



## UTKhodgy




----------



## Hubby

Man, these are some nice looking humis... Good job everyone!!!! I will dream good tonight...


----------



## jcorna01

Awesome looking setup with a GREAT collection, UTK.


----------



## jfeva0049

my tower humi, i did some work to it. i think it turned out well.


----------



## huskers

jfeva0049 said:


> my tower humi, i did some work to it. i think it turned out well.


meh..........it's ok.

lol, I kid. Looks awesome.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Really like the card catalog drawers


----------



## splattttttt

That's impressive.


----------



## Passprotection

WOW nice.


----------



## jfeva0049

thanks guys, it will def be my last humi. i have said that before but this time i mean it,lol.


----------



## Benthe8track

First post! Went to Cuba last month. Got totally into cigars and filled the 25 ct I purchased in Havana in a few days. Picked up a 130ct that I'm working on filling up now.


----------



## Showtyme5

Benthe8track said:


> First post! Went to Cuba last month. Got totally into cigars and filled the 25 ct I purchased in Havana in a few days. Picked up a 130ct that I'm working on filling up now.


It's quality not quantity. Sweet sticks! I love the Bolivar personally.


----------



## Benthe8track

Thanks! Puff has been a great resource for NCs for me. They are a lot less common here in Canada (at least in my neck of the woods) and I've found a lot of gems by reading these forums.


----------



## splattttttt

Benthe8track said:


> Thanks! Puff has been a great resource for NCs for me. They are a lot less common here in Canada (at least in my neck of the woods) and I've found a lot of gems by reading these forums.


agreed Ben. Probably one of the most helpful gestures we here on this side of the border can provide for our Kanukstanian BOTL is NC gars.


----------



## HerfDaddy

Beautiful collections. The jealousy .... oh the jealousy.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Here is my noob collection

Edit.....never mind, I can't figure out how to post pics. Mods please delete.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Attempt number two


----------



## HerfDaddy

mark_j said:


> Attempt number two


Very nice! I have a Treasure Dome on order and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## chRONIC

Wow my newair wine fridge just came In And I found out I'm having a baby. I was going to start collecting and make a wineador but that all has to stop now. Can't wait for the baby but was really looking foreword to buying some stogies and talking about them on this site. Well I can always dream!


----------



## HerfDaddy

Congratulations! The stogies will still be here in 9 months.


----------



## wctaylor89

Congrats!



chRONIC said:


> Wow my newair wine fridge just came In And I found out I'm having a baby. I was going to start collecting and make a wineador but that all has to stop now. Can't wait for the baby but was really looking foreword to buying some stogies and talking about them on this site. Well I can always dream!


----------



## chRONIC

wctaylor89 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you guys!! I have 2 sticks left. A Oliva melanio maduro. And a FFP. I think I'll save the FFP for when the baby is born. But I can't imagine that the Oliva will probably be my last smoke in 9 mths!!


----------



## chRONIC

The wife said I can stock up one more time before the baby comes! So I did!


----------



## chRONIC

Aww I can't post pics yet but I got a few Opus X, Liga #9 , nub 460 camaron, Oliva V, fuente 858, Casa Magana, AB Fine and Rare, and a few others!


----------



## chRONIC

I'm still a noob but my little collection makes me happy. Hopefully I can have a great collection like some of you guys on here!!


----------



## Bondo 440

chRONIC said:


> Wow my newair wine fridge just came In And I found out I'm having a baby. I was going to start collecting and make a wineador but that all has to stop now. Can't wait for the baby but was really looking foreword to buying some stogies and talking about them on this site. Well I can always dream!


Congrats ! You will find, however , you may need a cigar now and then once the kid gets here. :lol:


----------



## lukesparksoff

just picked this one up from craigslist for $300


----------



## Chrishorsley13

lukesparksoff said:


> just picked this one up from craigslist for $300
> View attachment 46531


Was it filled for 300? That's a great deal!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Was it filled for 300? That's a great deal!


LOL I wish ,I have about 2500 cigars ,so lets say about $5 to $10 per cigar. Yes I wish !!!


----------



## ldman

Just one month into cigars. Here's my initial stash. Lots of variety left to try... I have more coming in and am going to run out of storage space. This Humidor holds approx 100 smokes. 
Oh... I've learned to keep the cellophane on from now on. I'm still having a few Issues with keeping my Humidity level at or around 65%. I ordered a Heartfelt Stainless Humidifier to replace the foam one in my box. As you can see I added a digital hygrometer.


----------



## Arsene Lupin

This thread is inspirational. There are some amazing humidors here, not to mention stashes. Thanks for sharing, gentlemen!


----------



## Harley3381

Nice looking humi David! Great start to a slippery slope!


----------



## Zerokruel

This would have never been my first humidor - but a very good friend of mine could not take it with him when he moved. I'm slowly filling it with boxes here and there, and I've also picked up some samplers from CI.


----------



## Laynard

Zerokruel said:


> This would have never been my first humidor - but a very good friend of mine could not take it with him when he moved. I'm slowly filling it with boxes here and there, and I've also picked up some samplers from CI.
> 
> View attachment 47174


Very nice, Byron. I like how yours displays. Very professional.


----------



## Zerokruel

Laynard said:


> Very nice, Byron. I like how yours displays. Very professional.


Thank you Layne. I'm still tweaking things a little - but I really enjoy it a lot.

That little patch job on the bottom right corner is gone - I didn't have a good seal, but took care of that last night.


----------



## mrvrsick

My very humble humi!

Now, to stock up on... everything. Muahaha!


----------



## Dual-500

^ Welcome Carlos - humble humi, if it works who cares! 66F & 66% RH is the bottom line - that's all that matters. Most would agree, those numbers are just about perfect. I keep my stash at 65F and right at 66% RH by design.


----------



## mrvrsick

Dual-500 said:


> ^ Welcome Carlos - humble humi, if it works who cares! 66F & 66% RH is the bottom line - that's all that matters. Most would agree, those numbers are just about perfect. I keep my stash at 65F and right at 66% RH by design.


It works for me now, but if I ever decide to keep more than a handful of sticks, I'll need to look for something new!


----------



## Arsene Lupin

mrvrsick said:


> It works for me now, but if I ever decide to keep more than a handful of sticks, I'll need to look for something new!


Just give it a couple of weeks...

Seriously, I've gone from a Tupperdor in October to a fifty-ct. I'm finding that I'm enjoying collecting and having them and running the humidor is as much fun as smoking them...


----------



## smitty8202

kdmckin said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 37352
> View attachment 37353
> View attachment 37354


just curiour what cigars are those in the dark crate like box on the left on the last shelf?


----------



## zoey

First attempt at posting pics...


----------



## Jasonx250z

Ehhh can see much but this it before I build a new one humi


----------



## Jasonx250z

View attachment 82860
View attachment 82860


----------



## mrvrsick

Arsene Lupin said:


> Just give it a couple of weeks...
> 
> Seriously, I've gone from a Tupperdor in October to a fifty-ct. I'm finding that I'm enjoying collecting and having them and running the humidor is as much fun as smoking them...


It didn't take me too long... I'm now at the 50qt coolidor level... I told myself I would stock it up a bit and that I'd stop, now I'm stocked with 150 sticks! Time to hit the brakes!


----------



## Arsene Lupin

Here's mine, in context, and with contents. An inexpensive starter 50-ct model from cigarstar. Holds rh fine, with a good seal all around, but the non-calibrateable hygrometer reads an amazing -11% based on Boveda calibration.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

madbricky said:


> Does anyone know of any stone humidors. .. marble, sandstone, limestone? Its my best trade skill but I want to see some first.


I can't post links yet, but off the top of my head I've been following one on the 'Bay. It's called "HUMIDOR CUSTOM MADE VERDE ANTIQUE ITALIAN MARBLE CIGAR BOX 65 lbs. 1 OF A KIND" But for $4k it's out of my range. If you decide to make some make sure to let us (me) know, as that would be great to see and hear about. If my wallet were endless...


----------



## Jasonx250z

SeanTheEvans said:


> I can't post links yet, but off the top of my head I've been following one on the 'Bay. It's called "HUMIDOR CUSTOM MADE VERDE ANTIQUE ITALIAN MARBLE CIGAR BOX 65 lbs. 1 OF A KIND" But for $4k it's out of my range. If you decide to make some make sure to let us (me) know, as that would be great to see and hear about. If my wallet were endless...


 There a custom shop that does granit bottom boxes but they go for around the same


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

What's with the women in bikinis on that guys eBay listing? I guess that's one way to class up your auction.


----------



## AuTechCoM

I am sorry but this song (Taio Cruz - Dirty Picture ft. Ke$ha) is stuck in my head after looking at all of these great pictures... Taio Cruz - Dirty Picture ft. Ke$ha - YouTube


----------



## GeauxTigers

Okay - it has been long enough, I ought to add to this thread.

Not sure why this is sideways, and my technical limits = just tilt your head.








Some of the insides:
















































As much as I want some Forrest Drawers, these have made for an okay "for-now" finish. Hot glued the drawers to the wire racks, and it works like a glove... er, fits like a charm.


----------



## Horsefeathers

GeauxTigers said:


> Okay - it has been long enough, I ought to add to this thread.
> 
> Not sure why this is sideways, and my technical limits = just tilt your head.
> View attachment 47758
> 
> 
> Some of the insides:
> View attachment 47759
> 
> 
> View attachment 47760
> 
> 
> View attachment 47761
> 
> 
> View attachment 47762
> 
> 
> View attachment 47763
> 
> 
> View attachment 47764
> 
> 
> As much as I want some Forrest Drawers, these have made for an okay "for-now" finish. Hot glued the drawers to the wire racks, and it works like a glove... er, fits like a charm.


Nice looking setup! I got a New Air and some cheaphumidor drawers for Christmas, but I haven't gotten handles for the drawers yet (or as many awesome sticks).

Also, not sure if you're a fan of the New Air logo on the glass or not, but I can confirm you can pry it off. It'll leave some of the black backing / glue behind, but spraying, wiping with a sponge, spraying, wiping with a sponge, repeat until glue is gone works perfectly fine.


----------



## GeauxTigers

Horsefeathers said:


> Nice looking setup! I got a New Air and some cheaphumidor drawers for Christmas, but I haven't gotten handles for the drawers yet (or as many awesome sticks).
> 
> Also, not sure if you're a fan of the New Air logo on the glass or not, but I can confirm you can pry it off. It'll leave some of the black backing / glue behind, but spraying, wiping with a sponge, spraying, wiping with a sponge, repeat until glue is gone works perfectly fine.


I hadn't even considered that until you mentioned it.... Thanks for the 411.


----------



## defetis

GeauxTigers said:


> I hadn't even considered that until you mentioned it.... Thanks for the 411.


what are those man o war next to the opus?


----------



## GeauxTigers

defetis said:


> what are those man o war next to the opus?


Those are the Armada Coronas. Tasty little suckers.


----------



## elricfate

Do wineadors count?

View attachment 47940

View attachment 47941


----------



## tosis

elricfate said:


> Do wineadors count?
> 
> View attachment 47940
> 
> View attachment 47941


I say yes. You should put up some pictures of the inside of the drawers also.


----------



## elricfate

tosis said:


> I say yes. You should put up some pictures of the inside of the drawers also.


As soon as it's seasoned and I have them filled, yepper.


----------



## FlipMo

I recently posted pics of my new wineador but unfortunately I am unable to post any more pics due to some pic quota (I'll have to fix it somehow), but in the meantime if anyone wants to see the build pics and stash, here's the link to the thread...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## elricfate

Wineador has been a solid 66% humidity for a long while now with (2lbs) Heartfelt in the tray I had Forrest make and two 8oz bags HCM beads (top and middle drawer). I don't have a circulating humidity system in place yet, but from the measurements I am taking at different levels, there doesn't appear to be a huge need for one yet... I might need to only run it once or twice a day for a few minutes when I finally do build one. Also, no lighting installed yet. I'm taking turns between this and outfitting my very large new safe with goodies.

Here's a picture of the stash as it stands. I still need more to fill it up though.

Shelf:

View attachment 48008


First drawer:

View attachment 48007


Second drawer:

View attachment 48012


Third drawer:

View attachment 48009


Fourth drawer:

View attachment 48010


Fifth drawer:

View attachment 48011


----------



## drb124

Well this thread seems to have died down, and if this is an affront to forum etiquette, I apologize in advance. But I was doing some rearranging in my coolers today and took a couple pics. I had singles and boxes in both, but I decided to put all boxes in one and all singles in another with some tupperware for a little more organization and ease of access.

My cooler with boxes.



Singles cooler with my attempt at organization.



And then I realize I still have way more cigars that I have room in the tupperware container. So....


----------



## Chad202

Jesus Christ ^^^ Thats a humi!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

drb124 said:


> Well this thread seems to have died down, and if this is an affront to forum etiquette, I apologize in advance. But I was doing some rearranging in my coolers today and took a couple pics. I had singles and boxes in both, but I decided to put all boxes in one and all singles in another with some tupperware for a little more organization and ease of access.
> 
> My cooler with boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Singles cooler with my attempt at organization.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I realize I still have way more cigars that I have room in the tupperware container. So....


:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## c.ortiz108

Chad202 said:


> Jesus Christ ^^^ Thats a humi!


Just showed this to my wife and told her "there but for the grace of god go I." she doesn't think I have SO many cigars now.


----------



## terrys1991

New member here thought I'd try my hand at posting a picture on this board


----------



## c10cko

terrys1991 said:


> New member here thought I'd try my hand at posting a picture on this board
> View attachment 50764


Welcome. It worked!


----------



## Work4Play

terrys1991 said:


> New member here thought I'd try my hand at posting a picture on this board
> View attachment 50764


That's a very nice top shelf!

Welcome to the site, and if you haven't checked it out yet you should get 8n on the Newbie Sampler Trade and Noob PIF!


----------



## Work4Play

Quick Snapshot


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Work4Play said:


> Quick Snapshot


Just so you know, all those Opus and LPs are fakes. Send em to me for destruction :wink:

Quite the Stash; Well Organized :nod:


----------



## zoey

I just got a humidor fear boner.....wow my cigar collection is just crap....hats off to you sir.



Work4Play said:


> Quick Snapshot


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Work4Play said:


> Quick Snapshot


Mmmmmmm, a lovely lot of lanceros!


----------



## zoey

MDSPHOTO said:


> :jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


I need to change my pants....


----------



## Work4Play

Thanks guys. Not bad for a newb I guess.

I was trying to keep this whole humi for my Liga and Opus stash but a few others snuck in there...


----------



## jp1979

Work4Play said:


> Thanks guys. Not bad for a newb I guess.
> 
> I was trying to keep this whole humi for my Liga and Opus stash but a few others snuck in there...


Where did you get the BHK in cello?


----------



## pkilcarr

There are some impressive humi's in here! Me being new i'm just admiring and hoping to have a great humi and collection in the furture


----------



## jp1979

If I had a humi it would probably look like this.


----------



## Work4Play

jp1979 said:


> Where did you get the BHK in cello?


It's not in cello, I just stuck it in a glass tube to protect it.

I bought it at the LCDH in Cancun. I'm gonna smoke it as soon as I get a minute to relax, celebrate the birth of my son.


----------



## jp1979

Work4Play said:


> It's not in cello, I just stuck it in a glass tube to protect it.
> 
> I bought it at the LCDH in Cancun. I'm gonna smoke it as soon as I get a minute to relax, celebrate the birth of my son.


gotcha


----------



## Work4Play

jp1979 said:


> If I had a humi it would probably look like this.


Holy SHIT Batman!!!!!! That's awesome.


----------



## jp1979

Work4Play said:


> Holy SHIT Batman!!!!!! That's awesome.


Thanks.


----------



## TomTom_236

New to the forums, love seeing all the different setups!

It's not fancy, but it's mine! It's a nice reliable setup, humidity always at 65% (except for the picture, lol). I'm still trying different locations in my house to try and get the temperature a little lower, but 75* is about the hottest it gets.

It's an SKB 0907-4 airtight/waterproof case. Currently holding 41 cigars; I could probably fit about 5 more, but that's it.


----------



## denayarb

New member here. I would like to thank all of you that posted your expertise in this forum. It was here that I got the information I needed (and courage) to plunge the drill into my humidor and put in a TEC. In the summertime, my condo gets too hot for cigars and I needed to find a way to keep them cool. It worked great! My only problem now is I've outgrown it. I lucked upon a broken commercial beverage cooler on Craigslist; and, with the help of this forum - I'm once again back at it - building a new humidor. I'm still working on the fit and layout of my recycled shelves and drawers and I wired in some $5 led strip lights. Getting close to "crew-move-aboard" (moving over my stash and inventorying it) and I still haven't christened it. Haven't decided on a name for him yet. Perhaps Frankendor...


----------



## Dual-500

^ Dena RG added. Nice work and thanks for the kind words to the membership. I like Frankendor!


----------



## Skeat5353

Work4Play said:


> Quick Snapshot


Just got a box of those Goldie Especials. F-ing amazing, man.


----------



## TCBSmokes

drb124 said:


> Well this thread seems to have died down, and if this is an affront to forum etiquette, I apologize in advance. But I was doing some rearranging in my coolers today and took a couple pics. I had singles and boxes in both, but I decided to put all boxes in one and all singles in another with some tupperware for a little more organization and ease of access.
> 
> My cooler with boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Singles cooler with my attempt at organization.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I realize I still have way more cigars that I have room in the tupperware container. So....


Wow. You look ready for Cigarageddon. If it ever comes. :behindsofa: T.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

I don't have a picture of the lower cabinet, but here is the picture I took for the top shelf thread.

Seth


----------



## NorCalJaybird

PLEASE SEND ME ALL YOUR STASH TO HELP ME FILL IT..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Cheers
Jay


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

NorCalJaybird said:


> PLEASE SEND ME ALL YOUR STASH TO HELP ME FILL IT..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


DUUUUUDDDEEEE,

Congrats and errr....good luck filling that up 

Seth


----------



## NorCalJaybird

CoCigarSmoker said:


> DUUUUUDDDEEEE,
> 
> Congrats and errr....good luck filling that up
> 
> Seth


Ohhh I am gonna have no problems filling it. I must confess Seth that is NOT my personal humidor. Its mine for sure because I own the business, it's just not my personal. I just put that in my homebrew store so I can sell Cigars to my customers.

She is BEAUTIFUL though isn't she?

I need a good name for her...Hmmmmm

Cheers
Jay


----------



## penna stogey

Yes JP....life would be so beautiful .....That's one nice Humi.


----------



## denayarb

Sweet Baby Jesus!!! NOICE!!


----------



## Bizumpy

Meh, I've got two of those


----------



## six10

NorCalJaybird said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL though isn't she?
> 
> I need a good name for her...Hmmmmm
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Queen Mary


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

NorCalJaybird said:


> Ohhh I am gonna have no problems filling it. I must confess Seth that is NOT my personal humidor. Its mine for sure because I own the business, it's just not my personal. I just put that in my homebrew store so I can sell Cigars to my customers.
> 
> She is BEAUTIFUL though isn't she?
> 
> I need a good name for her...Hmmmmm
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Beautiful indeed my friend! Hope you have a blast feeling her up :lol Be sure to report back when it's full!!

Seth


----------



## BiggRadd

Some really great set ups in here, everything from the inexpensive to the unbelievable. As soon as I can post pics I'll have my NewAir 18 Bottle posted up here. Now just waiting to get drawers from Forrest for my 28 Bottle Vinotemp!!


----------



## The German

Here's my collection... humidor is slowly getting too small

First drawer..








Main storage








... and my humidity controller...


----------



## SeanTheEvans

The German said:


> Here's my collection... humidor is slowly getting too small
> 
> First drawer..
> View attachment 52245
> 
> 
> Main storage
> View attachment 52246
> 
> 
> ... and my humidity controller...
> View attachment 52247


That's a lovely setup you have there - I can see you like to make sure things are taken care of :lol:


----------



## The German

:frusty: yes, I over-do it all the time... but I love it when I get an e-mail from my humidor that it could not reach the 70% in over 4 hours. Took me about a week to allow the humidity to swing more than 0.1%...


SeanTheEvans said:


> That's a lovely setup you have there - I can see you like to make sure things are taken care of :lol:


----------



## woodted

The German said:


> :frusty: yes, I over-do it all the time... but I love it when I get an e-mail from my humidor that it could not reach the 70% in over 4 hours. Took me about a week to allow the humidity to swing more than 0.1%...


One must watch over one's babies!!:baby:


----------



## BiggRadd

Heres my current setup. Newair 181E 18 Bottle with drawers from Forrest, and a Vinotemp 28 Bottle in waiting.


----------



## elricfate

I forgot, I updated the pics a little bit ago.

My Wineador - Album on Imgur


----------



## The German

Very nice setup! Could not help noticing the helmet - is that a jet/altitude one?


----------



## BiggRadd

The German said:


> Very nice setup! Could not help noticing the helmet - is that a jet/altitude one?


Thanks!!! Im a fan of how it turned out. Yeah sure is. My parents gave it to me as a gift when I was a kid because I always wanted to fly. I have the two others I was issued during my time as a Crew Chief in the Marine Corps.


----------



## Hatattack

I'm in a tupidor for right now:


----------



## jjjoseph

A bit of a necropost here but, I used to love visiting this thread to look at the pics. Having said that, I'll post a pic of my humble beginnings v2.0. I'm planning on making a trip to walmart so I can make a ziplock-weathershield-tupper-herpa-derpa-dor


Lets get this thread going again guys :vs_peace:


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Small collection, tho I've got 3 cigar orders coming in after thanksgiving

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjoseph

What size is that box you have? Also, where did you get that tray from? That's close to the setup I was going for


----------



## bozoo

My storage. Four layers in box, three layers on tray.


----------



## Tedder87

jjjoseph said:


> What size is that box you have? Also, where did you get that tray from? That's close to the setup I was going for


Looks like a 7 liter klip it container amd a Spanish cedar cigar try. It's the setup that I use a Ling with quite a few others on here. The klip it can be found on amazon and the Spanish cedar trays I got from cheap humidors. My container holds two trays perfectly. There is a whole thread on here somewhere about that exact setup.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Yup its a 7L Klip-it with a Spanish cedar tray and Caliber iv hygrometer, All from amazon

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjoseph

Well...Looks like I'm part of the Klip-it crew. And it starts.......DOWN THE SLOPE WE GO!


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

First of the 3 shipments made it to the mountains








I'm going to need another tray for the rest of the cigars coming.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> First of the 3 shipments made it to the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need another tray for the rest of the cigars coming.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Looking good bro. BRAVO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Thanks, it's easier to fill up than I thought  lol

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> First of the 3 shipments made it to the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need another tray for the rest of the cigars coming.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


hey, what is that one next to the Oliva G? its on the left of it. Looks like a farm scene.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

WABOOM said:


> hey, what is that one next to the Oliva G? its on the left of it. Looks like a farm scene.


Alec Bradley Spirit of Cuba

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

nice. I've never seen that blend. Have you smoked one?


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Not yet, picked it up at my local B&M. Best. Cigar. Prices. Have them for $47 for a 20 box so I figure they're an okay cigar not one that'll be the best kinda like the Rosa Cuba's I enjoy

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------

